#xubuntu 2007-01-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
<DarthLappy> ethos: I'm assuming you're talking about shares from Windows?
<ethos> Yes.
<DarthLappy> !samba | ethos
<ubotu> ethos: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ethos> yeah i know.  I can use smbclient //server/share -D username to connect to a terminal FTP-like environment.  I'm looking for a GUI
<DarthLappy> Well you could mount it and browse it.
<DarthLappy> I don't really need to browse my shares so I don't know of any clients.
<Tajmox> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Tajmox> hmm where do i put my cursor packages?
<Tajmox> xubuntu doesnt have the "Install Theme" button
<TheSheep> Tajmox: unpack the themes to your ~/.themes directory
<Tajmox> oh thanks
<Tajmox> i was unpacking to /usr/share/themes
<ethos> So I can browse my shares with smbclient, bit when I "sudo mount -t smbfs /dev/drive //SERVER/D/"  I get "mount point does not exist"
<ethos> bit=but
<ethos> names are spelled right because i always copy/paste
<ethos> So I can browse my shares with smbclient, bit when I "sudo mount -t smbfs /dev/drive //SERVER/D/"  I get "mount point does not exist"
<ShoeUnited> you'll have to create the mount point in fstab and mtab
<Commander-Crowe> ShoeUnited, I have lots of times
<ethos> what folder are those under?  mnt?
<DarthLappy> ethos: That doesn't look right....
<DarthLappy> ethos: Shouldn't it be //SERVER/D/ /media/mountpoint ?
<ShoeUnited> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<ethos> If I switch it it just says the other one doesn't exist.
<ShoeUnited> Personally, I just used synaptic, there's a bunch of proggies that will integrate smbfs into your normal window manager.
<DarthLappy> ethos: You have to create the mountpoint.
<ethos> is there a command for that or is it in a .conf file?
<ShoeUnited> $ sudo mkdir /mnt/*what you called the mount point in your fstab & mtab files*
<ShoeUnited> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ShoeUnited> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShoeUnited> might be mispelling that one.
<ShoeUnited> Kinda sick lol
<ShoeUnited> >.>
<ethos> thx
<DarthLappy> You don't really need to worry about mtab.
<ShoeUnited> DarthLappy is probably right.  I kinda try to cover all major bases. lol ^_^
<ShoeUnited> I can't remember if it's pstab or ptab that lets it act like a removable drive. :x
<ShoeUnited> Just do a little reading through google and it's all pretty straight forward.
<ShoeUnited> Or do like I did so many years ago, lol, trial and error until you can boil things with your mind, then look it up. hehe ^_^
<ethos> I like the man pages.  Searching can come back with alot of stuff to sort through.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'll need an empty directory somewhere to mount it to.  A conventional place is in /mnt.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You won't have to touch /etc/fstab unless you don't want to have to run that command every time.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You won't have to touch /etc/mtab.
<ethos> after i edit fstab do i reboot or just restart x server?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Neither.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a configuration file that gets read as necessary.
<ethos> is there a way to just list the contents of the file in terminal without opening nano so i can verify my spellings?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'cat'
<ShoeUnited> ty PuMpErNiCkLe for cleaning up what I said hehe ^_^
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<ShoeUnited> I'm a bit hap-hazard.  >.>
<ShoeUnited> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ethos> So, for the first option in fstab should I put //server/share or is there a different format?
<ethos> I also tried server:share
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's //server/share.
<ethos> "... wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on..."
<ethos> dmesg | tail gives me this "smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<ethos> The line in my fstab is "//SERVER/SHARE        /media/drived   smbfs   defaults        0       0"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You have smbfs installed, right?
<DarthLappy> Heh.
<kubuntian> hello
<kubuntian> somebody can help me a second? i would like to use thunar in KDE
<kubuntian> i installed it, but differently from xfce where it looked pretty, here it doesn't have any icon for files!
<kubuntian> all the icons for files/folders are the same
<kubuntian> what do i have to do?
<ethos> of course, or i wouldnt be able to browse in smbclient
<ethos> meh, xubuntu is just too minimal for me i guess.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Smbclient doesn't require smbfs.
<Snakesonatrain> Can someone explain to me how to make my computer get an address from my cable modem?
<merethan> hi all
<merethan> I am trying to install xubuntu on a machine with 128MB RAM and a 350Mhz. PII. Should be enough I think. But the install is wicked slow. (not the copying but the program) for example: scrolling trough the locale settings (city list) took me 30 mins to get 10 places up the list. (unforunate for me, the list starts at L and I need to be at A)
<TheSheep> merethan: use the alternate cd
<TheSheep> merethan: the live cd installer needs lots of memory
<merethan> for example the LFS LiveCD runs quite smooth. And xubuntu was made for low end.
<merethan> wasn't it?
<TheSheep> merethan: I thnk it would hang half way through if you have less than 192MB anyways
<merethan> that's not really low-end
<TheSheep> merethan: the graphical installer is taken from ubuntu
<TheSheep> merethan: use the alternate cd with the text-based installer
<TheSheep> merethan: it's fast
<merethan> ok
<merethan> ~650MB of ISO downloading wasted :P
<merethan> luckily I used a rewritable
<TheSheep> merethan: sorry to hear that :(
<TheSheep> merethan: with a little bit of luck, in the next release the text-based installer will be included on the live cd too
<TheSheep> merethan: but that's not so simple for some reason
<merethan> text installer sounds like "does not take up so much space on a 650MB CD"
<merethan> what makes it not simple then?
<TheSheep> merethan: space is not the concern, I think. I don't know the details.
<TheSheep> merethan: I'm just an user too
<merethan> ah
<merethan> well, at least I am now downloading the alternate
<TheSheep> merethan: you can also just move the hdd to a faster computer, do the install and move it back
<merethan> why does the about button is xfce, but INIT sais "starting gnome" at cd boot?
<merethan> (I turned of the quiet mode)
<merethan> (and the bootlogo as well :) )
<TheSheep> merethan: because xubuntu too uses gdm for the login screen -- the same program as gnome
<merethan> ah
<TheSheep> merethan: the text comes from the gdm -- it's not exactly accurate, it doesn't start gnome, gnome (or xfce in xubuntu) is started after you log in
<merethan> wich is automated
<TheSheep> on livecd -- ye
<TheSheep> ss
<merethan> I don't like graphical login's
<TheSheep> merethan: you can disable it
<merethan> I prefer everything text, exept when I type startx
<merethan> I know
<TheSheep> text-only login screen has some accessibility problems
<merethan> If your eye's are bad, maybe
<merethan> y0w jelle, van welke provider is cambrium?
<TuxCrafter> www.cambrium.nl
<TuxCrafter> sad website for a very big provider
<TuxCrafter> :-D
<merethan> yup
<merethan> frames
<merethan> I am on a console now, frames can not be rendered in text browsers
<TuxCrafter> was looking around what kind of suport is given here
<TuxCrafter> freenode is pretty big
<TuxCrafter> do you do special things with linux
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: what kind of special things?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: this channel is generally for problems with the xubuntu linux distribution
<TuxCrafter> system integrator or maintainer
<TuxCrafter> jups i know
<TuxCrafter> but merethan said he was working only on a console
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: well, I'm a sysop for student laboratories at a university
<TuxCrafter> nice
<merethan> TuxCrafter, console means text only. No mouse, no windows.
<TuxCrafter> I saw some logs and you TheSheep are very active on irc
<TheSheep> merethan: no gpm?
<merethan> nope
<merethan> I compiled everything myself
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: yes, no RealLife ;)
<TuxCrafter> merethan: what is your reson for compiling everything yourself
<merethan> Primary reason to do it was to learn how a Linux system works on the inside, second reason was speed and hard drive space.
<TuxCrafter> business or personal resons
<merethan> When you select "minimal" on Fedora install, you get ~500MB or crap.
<merethan> No this is all private
<merethan> personal experiments
<merethan> when you need something for buisiness you better get something like Red Hat or CentOS
<merethan> These distributions are set up by proffesionals
<TheSheep> merethan: I've heard suse is nice for corporate use
<TuxCrafter> jay I still want to do a experiment to see if I could get a complete working stations on a 4GB flash drive
<merethan> But SuSE is now Novell
<TheSheep> merethan: good group management tools
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: you can get a complete working station with X and stuff on a 12MB cellphone
<merethan> SuSE was quite nice, but when Novell took the steering wheel they messed it up quite good
<TuxCrafter> not with openoffice and all the tools I use :-D
<merethan> OpenOffice takes a lot or RAM
<TuxCrafter> My currunt working root is 7 GB
<merethan> or=of
<TuxCrafter> Ram is not a issue
<TheSheep> mine 3GB
<merethan> RAM is an issue when your on a cell phone
<TuxCrafter> xubuntu clean is 3 GB
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: a little less, I think
<merethan> I have Linux going on a Nintendo DS, wich has 4MB RAM
<TuxCrafter> I now I do also embbeded linux
<TheSheep> merethan: well, I had ELKS running on my 80088 with 512kB ram
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: ever tried OpenEmbedded?
<TuxCrafter> did some small text with it
<TuxCrafter> but mostly only used linux on arm
<merethan> ever heard about Prex?
<TuxCrafter> nope
<TheSheep> no
<merethan> Some funky POSSIX real time operating system for really small stuff
<TuxCrafter> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Operating-Systems/Other/Prex-2716.shtml
<TuxCrafter> woeps wrong link
<TuxCrafter> http://prex.sourceforge.net/
<merethan> I've seen Prex on a Gameboy Advance
<merethan> quite funky
<merethan> not really useful, but fun to try. Some Austrailian punk has made a webserver of his GBA.
<merethan> Not really useful either seen the speed it had, but fun to try :P
<TuxCrafter> thats the strengt and weakness of linux
<TheSheep> merethan: how did he connect it to the network?
<merethan> dunno
<TuxCrafter> to much useless projects
<merethan> most likely a serial line
<merethan> Yje GBA slot you put games in is 16Bits wide
<merethan> *The
<merethan> enough room to run some OS and put a serial line on
<merethan> I don't know the details
<TheSheep> you'd need to implement a tcp stack by yourself :/
<merethan> Prex has one
<TuxCrafter> I have to go people have to make a text document
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<merethan> Or they have planned it
<merethan> not sure
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: surprisingly, I find myself writing most of my text documents in Zim
<merethan> I believe it already had one, but check out the site to be sure
<TuxCrafter> I use mousepad :-D
<TuxCrafter> and openoffice and latex
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: Zim has some basic formatting, like headings and lists
<merethan> Vim :)
<TheSheep> merethan: no, Zim, desktop wiki, something like tomboy
<merethan> WTF is tomboy? :P
<TuxCrafter>  sudo apt-get install zim
<merethan> smartass, I have no distro, so I have no apt ;)
<TheSheep> merethan: http://zoidberg.student.utwente.nl/zim/
<TuxCrafter> wieard
<TuxCrafter> wierd
<TuxCrafter> it is asking for repos
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: I think it's in asher256 repo
<TuxCrafter> no i installed it
<TuxCrafter> and the program want a location give
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: ah, it asks for a directory to keep the text files in
<TuxCrafter> it does not ave text indent
<TuxCrafter> with ctrl shift
<TheSheep> use tab
<TuxCrafter> tap i mean
<TheSheep> ?
<TuxCrafter> strange tool
<TuxCrafter> tap indent forward and backward
<TuxCrafter> select text and tap will go forward
<TuxCrafter> select text and shift tab (or crtl tab )will go backward
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: it has many funny and smart features
<merethan> sc4tterbrain's exit message is a bit weird
<TuxCrafter> think they had better made a plugin for mousepad or gedit
<TheSheep> merethan: "Latvia"?
<merethan> I have a few weird characters, no word
<TuxCrafter> me to
<TheSheep> merethan: it's in katagana
<TuxCrafter> other language
<TheSheep> merethan: just isntall japanese fonts
<merethan> lol
<merethan> I'm a bit drugged by painkillers now. the first moment I tought I was getting nuts :P
<TheSheep> merethan: that's part of that 500MB of "cruft" you get with distros
<TheSheep> merethan: support for more than your own language
<merethan> lots and lots and lots of libs you will most likely never use
<merethan> and lost and lost more programs you will never touch
<merethan> BTW, I can't read japanese anyway
<TheSheep> merethan: sure, but you never know in advance which ones you will need
<merethan> If I need one I will download and compile it
<TheSheep> merethan: me neither, google translate ftw
<TuxCrafter> I really have to go bye speak you people next time
<TheSheep> merethan: there is a certain "just works" quality, and disk space is cheap anyways
<merethan> I like to know what happens
<merethan> So I do petty much everyhting myself
<TheSheep> merethan: sure, I liketo play with my system too, just not when I have something urgent to do
<merethan> When I boned my system I have plently of others I can use
<TheSheep> merethan: it's a *work*station
<merethan> Mine is a bonestation :P
<merethan> My dad has a WinXP with OpenOffice etc. In the living room we have one. Plently of backup in case I mess things up
<TuxCrafter> one real question
<merethan> yes..?
<TuxCrafter> i want to create a email for thunderbird form the commandline
<TuxCrafter> how do i do this
<fulldisclosure> Hi.
<fulldisclosure> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/xubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.iso
<fulldisclosure> Where can I download this too?
<fulldisclosure> Here is very slow.
<merethan> I hit 215kbps ATM
<TheSheep> fulldisclosure: isn't there a list of mirrors?
<fulldisclosure> TheSheep, Dunno, but wait, maybe the connection, no the link.
<fulldisclosure> My connection, sorry.
<TuxCrafter> mere specific I want to create a sripts that sends makes a new mail voor thunderibird with selected files as attachements
<merethan> I dunno
<merethan> If I did know I would have told you already
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: why thunderbird?
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: use sendmail instead
<TuxCrafter> or a general mail command
<TuxCrafter> that the default mail manager understands
<merethan> make a looping script :P
<TuxCrafter> ?
<merethan> spamkabouter!
<TuxCrafter> it does not need to send
<merethan> eh, ah
<TuxCrafter> only create the mail with attachement
<TuxCrafter> like a mailto:
<TuxCrafter> for commandline
<TuxCrafter> or something
<TheSheep> Mail is an intelligent mail processing system, which has a command syntax reminiscent of ed(1) with lines replaced by messages.
<merethan> -> man mail
<merethan> or try the #mozilla or #thunderbird
<TuxCrafter> dont have that installed
<TuxCrafter> man mozilla-thunderbird has only a profile option already lookt at that
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: if you're writing a script in perl or python, they have their own mail functions
<TuxCrafter> bash
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: then install mail or sendmail
<TuxCrafter> I want to be ablle to select some files with thunar and execute a scripts that make a new message with the selected files as atachments
<TuxCrafter> and with default tools
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: best ask on #thunderbird
<TuxCrafter> oke i will
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: but I recall there was a similar plugin for Thunar somewhere
* merethan tastes blood again
<merethan> OMG I hate my dentist :P
<TheSheep> merethan: kaszanka? :D
<merethan> Some teeth had to be removed
<TuxCrafter> I am next in 6 days :-P
<TuxCrafter> my new dentist is brutal
<TheSheep> TuxCrafter: you should have brushed :P
<TuxCrafter> it not that
<merethan> Hoe zeg je verstandskiezen in her Engels?
<merethan> her=het
<TuxCrafter> He want me to flus more
<TuxCrafter> I new that word
<TuxCrafter> em
<TuxCrafter> blabal thooth
<merethan> maybe
<merethan> the most rear teeth
<TheSheep> merethan: I have the same!
<TheSheep> http://wittetanden.nl/behandelingen/verstandskies/verstandskies/verstandskies13656_3.gif
<TheSheep> merethan: I'm putting off the operation since 3 years now
<merethan> Mine have been trashed 2 day's ago
<TuxCrafter> A picture say more than thousens of words
<TuxCrafter> hmm my grammar correction does not work anymore
<merethan> I cannot see pictures right now, I am on console
<TheSheep> merethan: they are "wisdom teeth" in Polish...
<TuxCrafter> he is the sheep ook nederlands?>
<merethan> blijkt er op
<TuxCrafter> :-D
<TuxCrafter> beetje moeilijk te doen hier
<TheSheep> merethan: aview
<merethan> Nintendo DS
<merethan> one sec
<TuxCrafter> Wisdom teeth
<TuxCrafter> there is only one person in #thunderbird
<merethan> Sheep, my left side was removed yesterday (both), these were in a quite good state. My right side is going to be horrible, seen the fact that they are not positioned vertical, but almost horizontal straight backwards.
<merethan> That is going to be a mess then they get gemoved
<merethan> gemoved = removed
<PxM> hi
<TheSheep> hi PxM
<TuxCrafter> The Sheep: fount the command
<TuxCrafter> mozilla-thunderbird --compose "to=foo@nowhere.net,subject=coolpage,attachment=file:///home/jelle/logfile.txt,body=check"
<TheSheep> kewl
<TuxCrafter> http://www.mozilla.org/docs/command-line-args.html#Syntax_Rules
<TuxCrafter> the man paga of linux is not complete !
<merethan> Why are those god damn ISO's alway's over 650MB
<merethan> I have no 700MB rewritables
<merethan> at last. the text mode install works quite nice so far
<merethan> unfortunate it costs me a CD, as I have no 700MB rewritables. Linux distro's get outdated very fast, so it is petty much wasted.
<DarthLappy> CDs are pretty cheap and easy to get though.
<merethan> luckily, yes
<merethan> but it is still a waste
<DarthLappy> It's Linux! Not a waste.
<merethan> I still have Fedora 3 on CD out here, but it is outdated and petty much useless now.
<DarthLappy> Well you could set up a PXE booty thing if you really don't want to "waste" CDs :)
<merethan> PxE?
<DarthLappy> Mhm.
<merethan> is that a network server or something?
<DarthLappy> It's network booting.
<DarthLappy> I don't know how it actually works, but it exists.
<merethan> I have some very old network cards lying around out here who do support it
<merethan> But those cheap ass things you buy these day's don't
<merethan> some have a "slot" for a BIOS chip
<merethan> Why don't we have open source BIOSes? If we did we could combine Linux kernel and the BIOS into one.
<merethan> Like the xbox game console has
<DarthLappy> Ooh.
<merethan> (xbox game console has a Win2000 kernel)
<merethan> (but the idea is the same)
<DarthLappy> That's a pretty cool idea.
<merethan> This is not new. Actually, petty much any computing device works like this. A chip holds an image, wich gets loaded when the power switches on. Most computers (like Mp3 players) have the OS and BIOS all the same thing. When IBM designed the PC they made a BIOS wich only did initialized the hardware, and then loaded an image from the Hard Drive. This way, everybody could have his own OS.
<merethan> Downside is, the HD needs to spin-up before it can get to work, wich takes time.
<merethan> That's why the xbox game console does not have to wait before the HD is at speed. On xbox, the kernel and the BIOS is all the same thing, that's why you see that funky flubber animation emediatly when you turn it on. At the same time all hardware is being checked and started. Once the flubber animation is done playing all hardware, including the HD, is ready to go.
<DarthLappy> Xboxen are cool.
<DarthLappy> h4xx0r MS for the BIOS leetness.
<merethan> If we had desided to do all software, including BIOSes, open source, we could have this on our PC's too. But because of popetairy BIOSes (Phoenix and Ami) we cannot do this. Apple ever made an attempt of using open BIOSes but it never fcame far.
<merethan> unfortunate for us
<DarthLappy> I should think it'd be pretty difficult to do, which is why the market is relatively small.
<merethan> Petty much every computer manufactor only releases an popetairy BIOS, either a Ami or Phoenix, modified for their hardware boards. Why is there no one shipping an open BIOS/firmware?
<merethan> I don't think the market is small
<merethan> The market is just as big as the open software market
<merethan> BIOS is just software
<DarthLappy> I haven't seen all that many BIOSes.
<merethan> Every BIOS is different
<DarthLappy> Yes.
<merethan> the base comes from Ami or Phoenix, but for every mainboard it needs to be customized.
<DarthLappy> Meh, shows what I know :D
<merethan> My old Abit-BE6 board has an 66MB IDE chip, and it's firmware is loaded from the BIOS chip. You won't find something weird like that in Ami's or the Phoenix store :P
<merethan> oh BTW, those "compaq" BIOSes are just rebranded Phoenix BIOSes.
<merethan> Google is my best friend
<merethan> Maybe I should go experiment with my old Pentium boards by loading Linux kernels into the BIOS chip or something
<merethan> That would be fun
<DarthLappy> :)
<merethan> Most functions a BIOS does these day's are made for things like DOS, wich has not really any own detection mechanisms. Linux on the other hand does everything by itself, and petty much does not use any of the BIOS features.
<merethan> altough a BIOS would be nice to set the system clock and stuff like that
<merethan> And some stupid chips need firmware to be loaded from the BIOS. Luckily for me those early Pentium boards do not contain any exotic hardware who need special BIOS features. So maybe I can get an old Pentium board to have a Linux shell in 3 secs from power-on!
<merethan> yeah baby
<merethan> let's check ebay for soem second hand chip programmer
<DarthLappy> You're buying a person on eBay? O_o
<DarthLappy> :P
<AcidBurn> Is there any type of application to manager ebay listing for xubuntu :)
<AcidBurn> Had to reset
<AcidBurn> is there any apps for to handle ebay that work with xubuntu ???
<grazie> AcidBurn, Don't understand your question
<AcidBurn> grazie: looking for a xubuntu app, that can do auctions... buy & sell, there seems to be nothing for linux
<grazie> AcidBurn, A listings manager app? I don't know of a linux app either.
<AcidBurn> something like that, you see, with Mac there where several programs that handle auction posting and buy & selling and management
<AcidBurn> but for linux, I can't find any (freeware)
<somerville32> There might be a gdesklet
<somerville32> AcidBurn: Ebay 0.1.1
<somerville32> AcirdBurn: It is a gdesklet applet
<kubuntian> hello
<kubuntian> somebody can please help me with a xubuntu-kubuntu mixed thing?
<kubuntian> i used xubuntu for a while, but i went back using kubuntu because of i missed some applications
<somerville32> Right.
<kubuntian> however, i really appreciated some applications, like thunar
<somerville32> Please ask your question :)
<kubuntian> let me get there :)
<somerville32> <g>
<kubuntian> i installed it but however, something in the graphical layout seems to be missing
<Grey_Loki> It being Thunar?
<kubuntian> particularly icons look pretty bad.. they are all the same regardless if it is a folder or a media device mount point
<kubuntian> let me give you a snapshot of thunar
<TheSheep> kubuntian: it's in the faq on thunar.org
<kubuntian> TheSheep: hi there, i was xubuntian, we already met here :)
<kubuntian> really?
<kubuntian> oh, ok
<kubuntian> i will take a look :P
<TheSheep> thunar.xfce.org
<TheSheep> sorry
<kubuntian> will i lose something in the use of thunar outside of xfce?
<somerville32> Integration with the desktop, yes.
<TheSheep> http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq#why_does_thunar_display_the_fallback_icon_for_all_files_and_folders
<Tajmox> how do i add themes?   I have theme files but donot know what to do with them
<kubuntian> somerville32: what do you mean by integration?
<kubuntian> TheSheep: hey, i tried to put crystalsvg in the .gtkrc-2.0 but it didn't change anything
<kubuntian> how come? i think it has MIME icons .. but still the fallback one are showed
<kubuntian> ok, it worked with "Rodent" icon theme, but i had to intall gnome-icon-theme and some other i didn't want.. is there any way of using crystal? what name should i use?
<Tajmox> Anyone know how to load a theme?  Where do I place the theme files?
<hyper_ch> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Aar0n444> Hi
<Aar0n444> Where can I find my floppy drive
<Aar0n444> (In Xubuntu)
<somerville32> doh
<TheSheep> did you look under the bed?
<Tajmox> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<Tajmox> but i dont use KDE nor Gnome  =\
<TheSheep> Tajmox: xfce uses gtk themes -- same as gnome
<Tajmox> TheSheep - yes but installing new themes in gnome is drag and drop        apparently nobody knows how to do it in XFCE
<TheSheep> Tajmox: just unpack the theme archive into your ~/.themes directory
<Tajmox> in gnome i just dragged the theme package to the theme picker window and voila.     i just need to know where to place the theme files in XFCE
<Tajmox> TheSheep Thanks that helps a lot
<Tajmox> The simple solutions are the hardest ones to find
<TheSheep> Tajmox: the bot is tuned for #ubuntu obviously
<somerville32> !search themes
<ubotu> Found: eyecandy,launch-feedback,i-candy,changethemes,icandy,themes,theme,superkaramba,eye candy,artwork
<somerville32> !installthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installthemes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !changethemes-#xubuntu is <reply> To change a theme in Xubuntu, Launch applications -> Settings -> User Interface Settings. To install a new theme, unpack the the theme to your ~/.themes/ directory. Note: Gnome themes work in Xubuntu.
<somerville32> For frigs sakes, Ubotu is still borked
<Grey_Loki> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ali_> anyone happen to know whether or not xubuntu has a power management system? it looks like it can only power manage the monitor from the look of settings
<Tajmox> ali_ you want it to suspend or power off during inactivity?
<ali_> actually, i just want to make sure it doesn't ever switch off or suspend (or anything like that) due to inactivity because i'm gonna be controlling this computer remotely from another one most of the time
<Tajmox> it doesn't have that type of power managemnt installed
<Tajmox> only display
<Tajmox> <3 xubuntu
<ali_> oh ok, so the system will just stay like it is permanently? if so then i don't have anything to worry about
<somerville32> :)
<Tajmox> yep
<ali_> cool. thanks for your help
<mirf> are there any apps for catalogging and sorting mp3s/oggs etc?
<somerville32> mirf: Sure are! :)
<mirf> such as..?
<mirf> I really want somehign that can tidy all the folders and filenames
<mirf> make everythign nicely uniform
<somerville32> Well
<mirf> but to a scheme of my own design
<somerville32> Thunar bulk rename is very powerful
<somerville32> *renamer
<mirf> oooh
<mirf> I think I have that plugin installed..
<somerville32> It comes default
<mirf> although I think it would still require a lot of manual work
<Tajmox> i think you have it installed too
<somerville32> mirf: If the tags aren't set, then yes
<mirf> yeah tags are part of the problem
* somerville32 nods.
<mats> w32codecs?
<mats> ubotu: ?? w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tajmox> mirf - easytag
<magic_ninja> man....i just caught my roommate stealing my food stamps
<Tajmox> i caught my roomate stealing a pack of smokes from my room while i was sleeping this morning
<Tajmox> thief roomates suck
<magic_ninja> its my cousin too
<Tajmox> that doesnt make it ok
<magic_ninja> balance on the card was like 15 or 20 bucks and now its 0.00 and she the only one that knew the pw
<magic_ninja> PLUS it has been gone for a week or so
<magic_ninja> and i know where i put it last
<magic_ninja> man...its time to say something
<magic_ninja> caught red handed get ya shit and get out
<Grey_Loki> Just kick them otu
<Grey_Loki> Keep their shit
<magic_ninja> b_52Centos: welcome to the xubuntu channel please feel free to ask questions
<Grey_Loki> And this should be in #xubuntu-offtopic :P
<magic_ninja> i can't its her house...but my grandma actually owns it, she hasn't had it signed over to her yet
<b_52Centos> magic_ninja,  thanks :D
<magic_ninja> lol
<magic_ninja> i'm just feelin frisky
<Tajmox> tell grandma
<magic_ninja> lol, na
<magic_ninja> i aint like that
<somerville32> !offtopic
<ubotu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<magic_ninja> i'll just tell her while i'm taking 20 bucks out of her wallet in front of her
<magic_ninja> aight i'll quit it heh
<somerville32> :)
<magic_ninja> feel like i'm in the nerd army lol
<magic_ninja> man...i really have to say, i'm just really happy with this linux system...edgy does a great job, i would feel comfortable putting this on an old woman's computer
<magic_ninja> is it possible to install windows within a linux filesystem type/
<mats> KVM
<magic_ninja> ?
<bur[n] er> magic_ninja, via vmware
<magic_ninja> bur[n] er: ohh, ok ty
<somerville32> TheSheep: ping
<mats> quemu also
<Jester45> hello
<mats> hei
<mats> hello
<mats> what ever
<mats> ;)
<Jester45> how was your day
<liquidengineer> Hi there
<liquidengineer> I'm trying to connect to a WPA protected nework
<liquidengineer> but network-admin only shows WEP password entry
<liquidengineer> *shows=allows
<roflarn> i think u need a package called wpa_supplicant
<liquidengineer> that's not standard?
<somerville32> !info wpa_supplicant
<ubotu> Package wpa_supplicant does not exist in any distro I know
<somerville32> !find wpa
<ubotu> Found: wpasupplicant, wpagui
<somerville32> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i). In component main, is important. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 588 kB
<somerville32> !wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-5 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 224 kB
<roflarn> yep there u got it
<liquidengineer> I'm on dapper
<liquidengineer> will that make a difference?
<roflarn> im pretty sure its in dapper repo's too :>
<liquidengineer> ah
<liquidengineer> I'm on my mac right now
<liquidengineer> can I download the files and transfer them over?
<roflarn> dunno :p
<liquidengineer> I'm kind of suprised its not a standard package
<somerville32> liquidengineer, Yeah but I wouldn't recommend it.
<liquidengineer> somerville32: Then I've got a problem.
<somerville32> liquidengineer, How so?
<liquidengineer> I don't have any way to connect otherwise
<liquidengineer> I'm running a purely wireless setup
<liquidengineer> I'll have to take it somewhere else to hook it up with a hardline
<liquidengineer> Thing is, I'm running off a livecd right now
<liquidengineer> so wouldn't I have to reinstall this thing every time I wanted to use a wpa network?
<somerville32> Yup.
<somerville32> You could download it
<vidd_laptop> are you only going to use live cd?
<Pirate-king> hello
<somerville32> And put it on a floppy or something
<somerville32> Pirate-king, HI :)
<liquidengineer> I eventually want to do a full install.
<Pirate-king> could a p200 be a server with xbuntu?
<liquidengineer> I was hoping to keep it on the livecd long enough to experiment
<vidd_laptop> Pirate-king, JUST ABOUT anything CAN BE A SERVER WITH LINUX
<vidd_laptop> *&%%^$ caps lock!!!
<Pirate-king> ok to windows boxes
<somerville32> :/
<somerville32> vidd_laptop: What are you on?
<somerville32> Pirate-King: Yes. a p200 could be a server.
<somerville32> What do you want to do on your server?
<liquidengineer> Thanks for the help
<liquidengineer> Bye. :D
<Pirate-king> mp3's pictures
<somerville32> ie. a file server?
<Pirate-king> I got a 200 doing nothing
<Pirate-king> yes file serve
<Pirate-king> yes file server
<somerville32> So you'll want to setup samba
<Pirate-king> ok
<somerville32> !samba | Pirate-king
<ubotu> Pirate-king: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<vidd_laptop> os[Linux 2.6.17-10-generic i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz @ 1.40GHz]  mem[Physical : 724MB, 75.5% free]  disk[Total : 35.15GB, 71.80% Free]  video[Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device]  sound[] 
<somerville32> vidd_laptop, eww
<vidd_laptop> its a laptop....
#xubuntu 2007-01-05
<vidd_laptop> (that is 6x more then my desktop)
<somerville32> Why not run Xubuntu on it?
<vidd_laptop> somerville32, i am
<somerville32> That script is weird then
<vidd_laptop> yes it is
<maxamillion> work was nuts today ...
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hi hi :)
<vidd_laptop> what happened?
<vidd_laptop> or not?
<liquidengineer> Hello again
<vidd_laptop> wb liquidengineer
<liquidengineer> The computer I'm running my livecd off of has WindowsXP install on an ntfs drive
<liquidengineer> I'd like to mount it with xubuntu
<liquidengineer> I can see it using the disk-admin
<vidd_laptop> liquidengineer, you want to replce it or view it?
<liquidengineer> view it
* vidd_laptop dont think you can
<liquidengineer> really?
<liquidengineer> that doesn't seem right
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: sorry, i was posting on the forums .... nothing particular, it was just busy around the office today
<liquidengineer> Xubuntu can't mount NTFS?
<roflarn> u wanna mount it with read only ? or did i get u wrong ?
<liquidengineer> read only is fine
<maxamillion> you can view it
<liquidengineer> write would be better
<roflarn> sec ill get a link :>
<maxamillion> liquidengineer: you can't write from the live cd
<liquidengineer> okay
<liquidengineer> that's cool
* vidd_laptop fired M$ b4 dapper came out
<roflarn> ahh u are using a livecd
<roflarn> didnt know :P
<liquidengineer> should've made that more clear
<liquidengineer> I'm on the 6.06
<roflarn> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<liquidengineer> I'll check it out
<liquidengineer> Will this work for Dapper Drake?
<somerville32> !nts | liquidengineer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> Err..
<somerville32> !ntfs | liquidengineer
<ubotu> liquidengineer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<roflarn> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<roflarn> for dapper :>
<liquidengineer> I'll check it out
<liquidengineer> :D
<grazie> anyone know of a client better than gFTP?
<maxamillion> gui? .... no, but then again i haven't really looked because i think gftp is pretty good but if you don't mine getting dirty with a little cli ... ncftp is nice
<maxamillion> !ncftp
<ubotu> ncftp: A user-friendly and well-featured FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.1.9-1 (edgy), package size 441 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<grazie> maxamillion, thanks
<maxamillion> grazie: np :)
<liquidengineer> Odd
<maxamillion> ?
<somerville32> Xubuntu is so awesome :)
<kalikiana> yes indeed
<kalikiana> how come you did notice that now? :)
<somerville32> hehe
<Jester45> somerville32 just woke up and smelled the coffe
<somerville32> haha ;] 
<somerville32> I don't think I would devote so much time to Xubuntu if I didn't realize it a long tim ago
<somerville32> *time
<kalikiana> there are people using windows - do they realize how much they love it?
<somerville32> hehe
<crimsun> somerville32: eh?
<crimsun> (-EPARSE for the "don't think I would devote so much time to Xubuntu if I didn't realize it a long tim ago")
<Jester45> http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/items/free_games/Images/quake_24_screens.jpg
<Jester45> 24 screen quake 3 it so cool
<Jester45> the guy spent so much money but is ony getting 45 fps
<kalikiana> Jester45: wow, that must be nice - so sad that he get only 45fps
<Jester45> yes
<somerville32> crimsun: <somerville32> Xubuntu is so awesome :)
<Jester45> but
<crimsun> ah.
<somerville32> Jester45: I have Quake3 installed here
<Jester45> the grapics card is running 24 screens do
<Jester45> so*
<crimsun> well yes, I don't get involved in crapshoot projects ;)
<Jester45> its gota be harsh on it
<kalikiana> Are people using offline dictionary applications?
<somerville32> I have a handful of times
<somerville32> But I usually have firefox open
<kalikiana> Which one did you use then?
<somerville32> "Dictionary"
<somerville32> lol
<kalikiana> Is that a package or do you mean a book?
<somerville32> Comes with gnome, I think
<Jester45> !dictionary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dictionary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !info gnome-dictionary
<ubotu> Package gnome-dictionary does not exist in any distro I know
<somerville32> Must be bundled
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, Applications > Settings > Desktop
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, I am in Gnome.
<somerville32> superkirbyartist, Please see #ubuntu
<somerville32> :)
<cellofellow> hi
<cellofellow> hi Adam.
<maxamillion> hello
<maxamillion> how are you?
<cellofellow> I'm fine. I can't get pyNeighborhood to actually mount. Everything else works fine.
<maxamillion> pyNeighborhood won't mount ... i even downloaded the latest from his sourceforge.net page and tried
<cellofellow> why? it says it uses the same stuff as linneighborhood. I even tried doing CIFS, which it supports, instead of SMBFS. No luck. Nor does it matter whether the executables it calls are setuid or not. At least linneighborhood tells me what's wrong. This just says "Failed to Mount", nothing even in the terminal.
<maxamillion> well his website says he is still porting linneighborhood
<cellofellow> so, it's still alpha then?
<cellofellow> should work at 0.4, shouldn't it?
<maxamillion> i have no clue
<cellofellow> that's what it is.
<maxamillion> well ... technically it shouldn't work fully until 1.0 .... but different people have different ideas of version numbering
<cellofellow> yeah, I guess.
<somerville32> Did you run it as root?
<cellofellow> no, should I?
<somerville32> Yes.
<cellofellow> ok
<maxamillion> wait ... you have to run pyneighborhood as root?
<cellofellow> that did work, but I don't like it. shouldn't it be enough to setuid the called files like linneighborhood?
<cellofellow> and it calls thunar, mc by default but I chose thunar, as root. bad idea.
<cellofellow> if I setuid pyNeighborhood, then it opens thunar as current user.
<maxamillion> i don't like that ...
<cellofellow> I think this works, using setuid.
<cellofellow> hmm, but can I write to the mounts when they are mounted by root?
<maxamillion> i think so
<cellofellow> just waiting for a file I can write to load.
<maxamillion> if i was at work i could check on the functionality, but i don't have a windows machine to interface with at home so i don't even have pyneighborhood installed
<cellofellow> oh, hmm. Well, it seems to work with setuid-ing the bash script that calls it that is /usr/local/bin/pyNeighborhood
<cellofellow> yeah, everything works.
<maxamillion> interesting ...
<maxamillion> what uid does it need?
<cellofellow> I just did sudo chmod +s $(which pyNeighborhood)
<cellofellow> 0 I guess.
<maxamillion> oh ... ok
<cellofellow> 0 == root I think
<maxamillion> i guess to
<maxamillion> so*
<cellofellow> and now it's not working. oh well.
<kalikiana> you could run pyNeighborhood as root and Thunar as user via sudo
<maxamillion> i really don't want to deal with trouble shooting that application once feisty releases
<kalikiana> like "sudo -u cellofellow Thunar"
<maxamillion> gksudo ;)
<cellofellow> it'll be included in feisty?
<kalikiana> max: wouldn't matter here I guess, since from a rooted app you don't need a user pass
<cellofellow> I think I'll stick with linneighborhood for now and let someone else figure out pyNeighborhood's quirks and fix/hide them in Feisty.
<somerville32> I think I'll abandon my quest to package it then if it doesn't work
<somerville32> cellofellow: File a bug upstream
<somerville32> fwd
<cellofellow> upstream, meaning on the sf site?
<maxamillion> ok ... i'm outta here ... might be back later
<cellofellow> cya
<cellofellow> the recent firefox upgrades just reminded me I need to upgrade swiftfox too.
<grumpymole> cellofellow: you might find some help on getting pyNeighborhood working here:
<grumpymole> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/11/xubuntu-browsing-samba-shares-with.html
<cellofellow> ok, thanks
<maxamillion> well ... i just brought my iBook into the living room instead so i can watch tv
<cellofellow> :)
<cellofellow> grumpymole: nice tutorial, except I already have everything set like you do, and it won't mount with smbmnt and smbumount setuid.
<somerville32> cellofellow: Maybe you don't have things setup correctly?
<cellofellow> I tried using full paths like his tutorial said, but that didn't work neither.
<somerville32> Do you have samba _installed_?
<cellofellow> yes. LinNeighborhood works fine.
<cellofellow> my conf files: http://cellofellow.homelinux.net/ubuntu/pyneighborhood-confs.tar.gz
<renton> hi, xubuntu alternate install stuck at 85%
<renton> no reason why, cpu isn't beint used because i can switch to terminals. any ideas?
<maxamillion> renton: yeah ... you running it on a machine with 64mb of ram?
<renton> 192mb
<renton> but it runs like it has 64 heh
<renton> the ram might be faulty.
<maxamillion> oh ... nvm, 65% is the error i know about
<maxamillion> yeah... sorry i'm not too sure
<maxamillion> but i do need to go, i have work early in the morning ...
<renton> Seeya.
<maxamillion> there is a memtest utility on the iso image, you can check that ... sorry i wasn't of more help
<renton> yeah, ill try that.
<renton> Still, you'd think the memory would freeze the whole machine.
<renton> i'm accessing the distribution from a new terminal just fine.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<Zeqfreed> what should i do if i get a message that some charsets are being missed?
<Zeqfreed> is it a glibc issue?
<Commander-Crowe> hi all
<renton> hi
<renton> i just installed xubuntu alternate
<renton> then went apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<renton> i can see the xubuntu logo but my screen is going ballistic.
<renton> and the pc crashed.
<renton> Whoop, okay it uncrashed.
<renton> And rebooted.
<Commander-Crowe> um
<Commander-Crowe> you install xubuntu via the xubuntu-alt cd and then you did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<renton> yes
<Commander-Crowe> why?
<renton> because for some reason doing live installs never work, my pc freezes.
<renton> so i did a command-line only install
<renton> see if i could get around whatever was freezing in install
<Commander-Crowe> but command line install still installs the GUI
<renton> no it doesn't
<Commander-Crowe> so it would boot up as if you installed via the normal disk
<renton> doesn't explain why apt-get install xubuntu-desktop just installed 1 gig of stuff then.
<Commander-Crowe> renton did you use the OEM install?
<renton> command-line
<Commander-Crowe> or did you install using the Ubuntu/Kubuntu disc or any other disc
<somerville32> You mean server install?
<Commander-Crowe> ?
<renton> No.
<Commander-Crowe> thats what I was getting too
<renton> xubuntu-alternate cd
<renton> commandline mode
<renton> whihc makes sense - it gives you a command line.
<Commander-Crowe> I see that
<renton> OEM would have nothing to do with command line.
<Commander-Crowe> renton but after you install the OS you boot up with a GUI
<Commander-Crowe> unless your disc is still in there
<renton> no i didn't
<renton> i rebooted and got a prompt. without the disc.
<renton> and then proceeded to install xubuntu-desktop which was not installed.
<Commander-Crowe> type this in "startx"
<Commander-Crowe> if that doesn't work try this "gdm"
<renton> I can't now that I installed xubuntu-desktop package, now startx is in some script.
<renton> and now when start-x loads, my screen goes bezerk.
<renton> and crashes at the xubuntu logo.
<Commander-Crowe> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<renton> can't get to a term, pc is frozen.
<renton> how can i force bootup without X?
<Commander-Crowe> hrm
<Commander-Crowe> not sure
<Commander-Crowe> try pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<renton> like i said, i can't get to a term, the pc is frozen.
<renton> it's fine for most of bootup, there has to be a flag i can pass to grub or something to change it to load without the script.
<renton> single user mode or something. can't remember it.
<Commander-Crowe> well
<Commander-Crowe> get into the GRUM comand promt (I think its esc on boot up) and try recovery mode
<Commander-Crowe> GRUB*
<renton> k
<Commander-Crowe> command*
<Commander-Crowe> prompt*
<Commander-Crowe> haha
<Commander-Crowe> bad day
<renton> yeah that worked.
<renton> ill set the res lower.
<renton> i wonder also if the gfx chipset has something to do with it. intel chipsets blow hardcore.
<renton> Heh. it was detecting as vesa.
<renton> it's an i180 and there's drivers for it. i knew it was a fiddly one.
<Commander-Crowe> i810?
<renton> old crappy intel graphics adapter.
<renton> bingo, fixed. :)
<Commander-Crowe> ok all working?
<renton> Yup.
<renton> Ta.
<somerville32> There is definitely "working hours" for this channel, haha
<somerville32> So quite early morning here
<crimsun> some of us are active 24/7
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> like me, I guess \0/
* somerville32 hasn't slept yet.
<crimsun> I should sleep, because I have a meeting in 2h56m
<crimsun> on the other hand, I have -so- -many- -bugs- -to- -triage-
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> crimsun: I wouldn't be able to go to sleep. If I goto sleep, I need a good 8-9 hours before I can be revived.
<jlist> hi all
<somerville32> Hi :] 
<jlist> it's quieter in here. too many messages in the other two rooms
<somerville32> :] 
<jlist> a question: xubuntu is nice. It's supposed to work better on slower machines - than kubuntu or ubuntu
<jlist> however the modules installed are really similar
<somerville32> Do you have kubuntu and ubuntu both installed with Xubuntu at the same time?
<jlist> the heavyness (or lightness) of GUi is similar to ubuntu, lighter than kubuntu
<jlist> yes, but not on physical boxes. I've been running them all in vmware
<somerville32> Ah
<somerville32> So you're referring to how "light" it appears to be
<somerville32> not how light it really is
<jlist> i don't know. I feel it's lighter than kubuntu
<jlist> but is there a big difference between x and ubuntu?
<jlist> gnome is kind of light, too :)
<somerville32> I can't run gnome happily
<somerville32> But I can xfce4 happily
<somerville32> I'm running a 333mhz w/ 256mb of ram
<jlist> oh i see. will gnome start more processes?
<somerville32> gnome has a bigger footprint
<somerville32> Anyhows, I really need sleep :] 
<crimsun> wussy.
<jlist> sure .good night :0
<jlist> :)
<somerville32> lol
<jlist> since i'm also running win xp on vmware, along side with k/x/ubuntus
<jlist> to be honest, i think winxp is the fastest
<jlist> with the same hardware configuration
<somerville32> jlist: Weird. I have a Windows XP that is just dead-slow but runs uber-fast under Ubuntu
<jlist> i'm not sure if it's just me, or it's a well accepted fact
<somerville32> Just you most likely ;] 
<jlist> ok :)
<somerville32> What is the host OS?
<jlist> winxp with 192M mem runs smoothly in vmware. Host OS is winxp, too :)
<jlist> on a pentium M 1.7G
<jlist> laptop.
<jlist> but when i run any linux distro, i feel the slowness
<somerville32> virtualization is no way to compare speeds
<jlist> yeah. i suspect that
<jlist> but i have a theory for what i experience though
<somerville32> Infact
<jlist> for windows, the GUI is tightly integrated with the kernal - i doubt windows will run w/o GUI
<somerville32> There is a good chance there is something slowing Linux down in wmware
<somerville32> Anyhows,
<somerville32> I need sleep
<somerville32> lol
<jlist> for linux, X window is layered
<jlist> sure sure. good night again :D
<yevgeny> hi people
<yevgeny> are there people from Ukraine?
<yevgeny> here
<EdgeT> Hey guys, I still can't install xubuntu
<EdgeT> Even with the alternate cd, it freezes at 85% of the software installation
<EdgeT> And it doesn't find the xfce-desktop pack, can anyone please help me with it?
<hyper_ch> EdgeT: when you boot up, check the CD whether it was correctly burnt
<EdgeT> It was, I can boot from the local image with np with W!nd0z3 VMWare
<EdgeT> Plus, I double checked the cd integrity
<hyper_ch> then I have no clue
<hyper_ch> did you try ubuntu-alternate or kubuntu-alternate?
<EdgeT> K, thanks tho
<EdgeT> I did try xubuntu alternate
<EdgeT> I get some weird messages in the "command-line" mode
<EdgeT> In the base tty
<EdgeT> Might the problem be that I downloaded the 386 version instead of the 64-bit if I have a 64-bit Turion?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, don't know
<hyper_ch> try the 64bit
<EdgeT> Yeah, but I need the w32codecs and stuff
<EdgeT> And I have no clue bout chroot :(
<renton> Hm
<renton> there isn't a package for wondershaper for edgy, but there is for dapper/badger.
<renton> I installed wondershaper manually as it's just a script, but it doesn't work, and doesn't error out.
<renton> are there any bandwith throttlers supported in edgy?
<ormiret> packages.ubuntu.com says wondershaper is in edgy - it is in universe though. Do you have the universe repository enabled?
<renton> ah, probably not
<renton> either way i got it working. ;)
<renton> he changed the script since i last used it.
<Verithrax> Hm, how do I enable compositing in Xubuntu Edgy? I set up the extension on X, Xorg log doesn't say anything, even restarted xfwm to explicitly turn on compositing. Anything I'm missing?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hello everyone! I'm desperately looking for a netinstall of xubuntu! Anyone here who kan point me in the right direction?
<gripir> Verithrax, everything done in the xorg.conf
<gripir> set the option under device and created a new section?
<Verithrax> No, I just added composite to the extensions section.
<gripir> ok wait i paste it
<gripir> http://gripir.pastebin.ca/306609
<gripir> these two options you must add
<gripir> maybe stupid question, but you are using nvidia card?
<Verithrax> No.
<Verithrax> Which is why I didn't add it.
<Verithrax> Using the Radeon driver, direct rendering works fine.
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> No netinstall for xubuntu?
<Verithrax> Ah, I seem to have gotten it to work.
<Verithrax> Not very responsive with anything but just shadows, but pretty.
<Verithrax> Any way I can get a true transparent terminal?
<gripir> is there no composite configurationtool?
<gripir> i dont use it, sorry
<Verithrax> THere isthe window manager tweaks control panel.
<Verithrax> Making the terminal transparent gives me fake transparency, unlike when using Beryl.
<Verithrax> But that's an issue with xfce4-terminal.
<jon__> anyone know what magic I have to do to get wmv files to run on my xubuntu?
<Verithrax> So I guess I'll just go back to using gnome-terminal
<Verithrax> jon__, search for restricted formats in the Wiki.
<jon__> okay...
<jon__> I have a probleme with my keybord...
<jon__> I instaled it on english but wish to run on other language... but everytime i Log out I hev to input "setxkbmap no" to get it working... any ideas on???
<Zeqfreed> hey guys
<Zeqfreed> i have a question for you ;)
<Zeqfreed> is there a way of switching cursor themes on the fly without restarting X?
<ellioTb> !seen maxamillion
<ubotu> I last saw maxamillion (n=adam@ngl-1-14.shsu.edu) 2h 2m 48s ago, quiting: "leaving"
<jonty_rocks3> help! can anyone help me?
<jonty_rocks3> I am installing with the Alternate Install CD and it has been on Configuring Anthy (65%) for about 50 mins now. The Hardisk indicator is showing activity though. Please help
<jonty_rocks3> anyone?
<TheSheep> jonty_rocks3: switch to second terminal with alt+f2
<jonty_rocks3> ok one sec
<TheSheep> jonty_rocks3: list the running processes with 'ps x
<TheSheep> with 'ps x'
<TheSheep> find the index-rebuilding process, or something like that
<TheSheep> and kill it
<TheSheep> with 'kill the-process-id-taken-from-ps-x'
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<jonty_rocks3> last one is /usr/bin/mkworddic -f /etc/anthy/dict.args
<jonty_rocks3> then ps x
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, brb I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<TheSheep> ok
<jonty_rocks3> thats all it is
<TheSheep> jonty_rocks3: see what number is beside it
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<TheSheep> jonty_rocks3: and do 'kill that-number'
<jonty_rocks3> done
<jonty_rocks3> now what
<TheSheep> jonty_rocks3: continue with the instalation
<jonty_rocks3> how?
<TheSheep> jonty_rocks3: switch to the first terminal with alt+f1
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<jonty_rocks3> yey ty
<jonty_rocks3> its working =D
<jonty_rocks3> what is anthy?
<jonty_rocks3> ok c ya ty
<BadBad> ...
<Jazon> hi :)  i heard xubuntu was the way to go for this imac 350slot load????
<Chris1671> Hello everyone
<Chris1671> I'm new to Xubuntu and irc as well
<Chris1671> Unfortunately my Xubuntu isn't working so well
<Chris1671> Can anyone even see what I'm typing?
<DarthLappy> Yes.
<DarthLappy> Ask your question and somebody'll see if they can help.
<Chris1671> Ok well I'm dual booting 32 bit windowsXP Professional and 64 bit Xubuntu
<Chris1671> I tried to install Xubuntu with the first disk and I got out of range error for my monitor
<Chris1671> I was able to install with the alternate disk
<Chris1671> and text mode wouldn't work on the alternate disk
<Chris1671> I had to do oem install
<Chris1671> Now when I boot Xubuntu I see a blue background and a mouse cursor and nothing else
<kalikiana> You might switch to text mode via Ctrl+Shift+F1 and do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<kalikiana> Oh, so frequency is okay??
<Chris1671> frequency is wrong for a minute when booting now and then it goes to the blue screen
<Chris1671> I think it is still some problems with my monitor
<Chris1671> It is a 17 inch CRT
<Chris1671> I have a evga 7800GT video card
<Chris1671> the Vertical range is 30-69 kHz
<kalikiana> The above hint is to reset your (monitor) config; but I don't know what might exactly be the boot problem.
<Chris1671> well I can't seem to do anything
<Chris1671> so how do I get to a place where I can type in some of these commands?
<kalikiana> Ctrl+Shift+F1 gets you a Terminal
<Chris1671> ok
<Chris1671> I'll see if that works
<kalikiana> But I'm not sure about the boot freeze still.
<Chris1671> well it isn't freezing
<kalikiana> You might want to inspect the logs..
<Chris1671> it is just a monitor problem where it is out of the range for a minute
<kalikiana> You said you geta blue screen and can't do anything?
<Chris1671> I'm also brand new to Linux
<kalikiana> Tath's what I was once, too :)
<Chris1671> well it is like a desktop background with a mouse cursor
<Chris1671> didn't try keyboard shortcuts
<kalikiana> Do you see any icons?
<Chris1671> no icons
<Chris1671> nothing other than what I've described
<kalikiana> That's why I assumed something is wrong :P
<TheSheep> maybe the installation didn't finish and you don't have the panels?
<Chris1671> Any the mouse doesn't seem to go outside the blue background either
<Chris1671> Well I would have no problem starting the installation over
<Chris1671> that might be easier than trying to fix what I have
<Chris1671> but I don't know how to avoid the problem
<kalikiana> It *might* be that the setup did wrong
<kalikiana> In that case a new try is probably easier than using a Terminal..
<Chris1671> well if I am getting hardware issues what can I do when I'm booting up
<Chris1671> like how do I get it to not say out of monitor range when trying to install?
<Chris1671> it happens very shortly after it says it is loading the kernel
<TheSheep> Chris1671: do you have the terminal when you press alt+ctrl+f1?
<TheSheep> Chris1671: if so, you can continoue the installation
<Chris1671> I haven't tried keyboard shortcuts
<Chris1671> I haven't used linux before so I didn't try them
<Chris1671> maybe I should go try some and then come back and report the results
<Chris1671> if I can bring up the terminal what should I do?
<kalikiana> Get a Terminal irc client in case it doesn't work ;)
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Chris1671> well if I can't get the terminal to work I'll just boot back into windows and come back
<Chris1671> ok I'll be back in a while
<Chris1671> going to try it now
<kalikiana> good luck :)
<Chris1671> thanks
<Chris1671> ok no such luck
<kalikiana> so what's the status now?
<Chris1671> none of the keyboard shortcuts seem to be doing anything
<Chris1671> I think I'm going to plan on reinstallation
<kalikiana> Sry I couldn't help you
<Chris1671> so when I try the normal xubuntu installation it doesn't get very far before it says monitor out of rang forever
<Chris1671> so I need to help it get past that
<kalikiana> So you can't actually install using the live CD?
<Chris1671> I'm assuming plug and play stuff is failing or something
<Chris1671> no I can't install with the live cd
<kalikiana> Does your monitor say anything useful?
<Chris1671> version 6.10 by the way
<Chris1671> it gives me the frequencies it can handle
<Chris1671> but other than that no
<Chris1671> it just counts down and then goes into power-saving mode
<Chris1671> I think I may need to specify them manually
<Chris1671> but I'm not sure how to do that before I start the installation
<kalikiana> I am not sure if you could specify boot options in the live CD...
<Chris1671> there were some
<kalikiana> Was there a boot menu or something like that?
<Chris1671> well if I can't do it with the live CD what do I do?
<Chris1671> yes there was a boot menu
<kalikiana> You could use the alternate CD and install the GUI manually
<TheSheep> Chris1671: there is "install in safe graphics mode" option on the live cd...
<Chris1671> the text mode install gets a similar error
<Chris1671> the safe graphics mode didn't work
<Chris1671> I have a dual core CPU if that matters
<Chris1671> AMD 4200+
<Chris1671> I might have a chance to do something manually in the text mode before I get to the problem though
<Chris1671> not sure about that though
<Chris1671> I guess I will mess around with some of the boot options and see if I can figure out anything else
<Commander-Crowe> hye slow-motion
<slow-motion> hallo
<slow-motion> hi Commander-Crowe
<slow-motion> re
<Commander-Crowe> re:re:
<Jester45> is vm size mean memory usage
<Jester45> ??
<Commander-Crowe> don't know
* Jester45 starts google
<DarthLappy> sudo apt-get install googlo
<DarthLappy> google*
<xfrost> I got a problem with my desktop, i've installed the nautilus and runed it, after thath i've logout and login again now I don't got my wallpaper and my desktop area, how can i fix it?.
<DarthLappy> Nautilus?
<xfrost> Yes Nautilus
<xfrost> It installed when i tryed to install anjuta.
<DarthLappy> I'm not sure, but make sure the setting for XFCE to manage your desktop is set.
<xfrost> How I can do that?.
<DarthLappy> I can't really check because I don't have access to my Xubuntu boxes at the moment :(
<xfrost> Sorry, what you mean with that?.
<xfrost> Ready, I found it.
<cellofellow> I have a DVD-ROM drive with a headphone output, and normal speakers plugged into a onboard Yamaha DS-1L soundboard. What I want to do is be able to switch quickly from the headphones to the speakers with a quick keystroke. any idea how to do that?
<cellofellow> all that button does is turn on xfdesktop
<Jazon> hi all
<cellofellow> hello
<Jester45> cellofellow: you mean the button turn o xfdesktop now and you want ot change it to switching outputs?
<Jazon> ok, i burned a cd of xubuntu dapper for mac.... still wont boot to it.  and once os9 starts it says the disk is unreadable by this computer.  do i burn another?  what did i do wrong?
<Jester45> hi
<cellofellow> Jester45: no, the xfdesktop stuff was for xfrost. totally unrelated. I just want to be able to use the headphone output.
<cellofellow> It only works when playing CD's at the moment.
<Jester45> Jazon: are you sure it burned corectly do not put the iso on the cd burn the iso as a cd
<Jester45> cellofellow: do you know how ot make shortcuts/mapkeys
<cellofellow> yes, but I don't know how to set up the audio outputs
<Jester45> try man alsa
<cellofellow> there's only one in the alsa setup.
<cellofellow> man alsa returns nothing.
<Jester45> hold on a few mintues i will look
<crimsun> alsa's not in charge of/related to what you're trying to do
<Jazon> i did.
<Jester45> its xmicer right
<Jazon> appears fine when i open in ubuntu on a pc
<Jester45> *xmixer
<Jazon> used k3b burn disk image
<Jester45> Jazon: ok what about having the bios setup
<Jester45> Jazon: also what about the cd driver not being bootable
<Jazon> hmmm how to adjust that?
<Jester45> the bios?
<ormiret> cellofellow: that headphone socket is likely to be hooked up to the audio CD decoder in the DVD drive it can't be used for anything else.
<Jazon> yes the bios
<cellofellow> crimsun: I didn't think so. I just want to redirect the alsa output to the headphone. preferably it would auto-detect headphones but I don't know what to do.
<crimsun> on the dvdrom?
<cellofellow> yeah
<crimsun> that's completely out of alsa's realm.
<cellofellow> ok
<Jester45> Jazon: during boot press f1 i think maybe be somthing else crimsun might know
<cellofellow> I figured. It's just my speakers don't have headphone outputs on them, and I was looking at the headphone jack on the DVD and trying to get it to work.
<Jester45> cellofellow: does the drive have a audio cable?
<Jazon> i thought on the apple g3 imac you held down the C key
<cellofellow> on the back, I did plug in power, IDE, and some little cable that looked like audio.
<Jester45> cellofellow: its a thin 4 pin wire
<Jester45> or 4 socket
<ormiret> the audio out the back of the drive is from the drive to the soundcard not the other way round.
<Jester45> yea on my computer that hooks into my motherboard
<cellofellow> can't remember how many pins, but it is thin. The shape of the plug was sort of like a squished top-hat.
<Jazon> anyone here running an iMac G3  by any chance?
<cellofellow> It does go to the back of the mobo where the sound stuff is.
<cellofellow> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jazon> heh
<Jester45> ok i know there is somthing WHEN YOU CAN CHange the out put device
<Jester45> cellofellow: try menu --> settings --> sound/mixer
<cellofellow> alright. so I can't really hack this and make the DVD into a pseudo-device or anything?
<Jester45> then see if you have an extra device
<cellofellow> there's only one device, the onboard Yamaha.
<ormiret> not without some hardware hacking
<cellofellow> :( I'm not to comfortable with that.
<Jester45> cellofellow: come on its fun
<Jester45> FYI hardrive disk fly good
<cellofellow> what could I do? ormiret, you said it's an input cable, not output?
<ormiret> I would recomend a splitter on the output from the sound card going to the speakers and then switch off the speakers when using headphones (unplug them if they aren't powered)
<ormiret> cellofellow: to use the socket on the drive you would have to rewire the drive and your soundcard
<cellofellow> they are powered. That would work. Simple hack. :D Why didn't I think of that. Still, that DVD output is lonely.
<Jester45> plug somthing in it
<cellofellow> ok, doing that is beyond me.
<cellofellow> k
* Jester45 likes dismantling not rewiring 
<cellofellow> all I've ever really dismantled was a digital camera that got dropped on too many times.
<cellofellow> playing a CD with Grip does use the DVD sound AND the ALSA speakers.
<Jester45> i done computer cd player mp3 player portable dvd players  some tvs hardrive SD memorycard
<Jester45> you know the works
<ormiret> Jester45: how many of them ever worked again :)
<cellofellow> you took apart an SD card? how? those are so small.
<Jester45> the computer
<Jester45> the insides are smaller
<Jester45> the memory part is about 1/5 the size of card
<cellofellow> I did take the case off of a USB thumbdrive. Tiny.
<cellofellow> holy small.
<Jester45> the case? not real parts
<Jester45> the harddrive was fun
<Jester45> the motor was fast :)
<cellofellow> I'd bet. How fast are most HDD's, 5200 RPM?
<cellofellow> :( I wish that gCal had an uploads system for its ics files. Then I could connect sunbird to it properly. Not for me, I prefer gCal, but someone else prefers desktop apps.
<Jazon> yay!
<Jazon> imac 350 - slot load - can i use entire disk and eliminate os9 altogether?
<Jazon> i have the opetions (1) erase entire disk: IDE1 master (hda) (2) Use largerst cont. free space (3) Erase entire disk and use LVM: IDE1 master (hda)
<cellofellow> or part yourself and keep apple's OS around.
#xubuntu 2007-01-06
<HeathenDan> how come when i click on networking, i get "the configuration could not be loaded" error?
<slow-motion> n8
<HeathenDan> bye
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HeathenDan: Which version of Xubuntu are you on?
<HeathenDan> edgy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Upgrade recently?
<magic_ninja> any reccomendations for a firewall?
<HeathenDan> no, fresh install.... i did update some files via synaptic
<magic_ninja> ahh PuMpErNiCkLe the holy grail himself lol what up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> magic_ninja: Firestarter is a decent front-end to the built-in firewall features.
<HeathenDan> magic_ninja, iptables is on by default. you can download firestarter to config it, but it has lots of dependencies (bloat)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ^_^
<magic_ninja> i really don't want to use command line to configure something that complex, i'm just not that advanced, and i got plenty of space
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HeathenDan: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286260&page=2
<HeathenDan> PuMpErNiCkLe, i was reading the bugs in launchpad, and it seems my prob is mostly for those upgrading from dapper: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/59946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 59946 in gnome-system-tools "Admin tools require admin group membership" [High,Fix committed] 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It looks like either a) a problem with dbus, solved by reinstalling the dbus components or b) you're not in the admin group.
<magic_ninja> i got one more q, when i try to use soundconverter to convert files it says that the wav gstreamer plugin isn't found but doesn't give much else, any ideas
<HeathenDan> oh, lemme see that link
<HeathenDan> i'm on admin group, i checked users-admin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It could be dbus, then.
<HeathenDan> download gstreamer
<HeathenDan> ok, time to synaptic dbus
<magic_ninja> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu3.1 (edgy), package size 312 kB, installed size 660 kB
<magic_ninja> that have anything to do with the latest dbus updates?
<HeathenDan> just the dbus package?
<HeathenDan> argh, now i have to reinstall it in my laptop too :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dbus and libdbus-1-3
<HeathenDan> alrighty
<HeathenDan> i assume i have to reboot to fix this, or will this work immediately?
<HeathenDan> hmm, doesn't work... i guess a reboot is needed after all
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Looks like it.
<HeathenDan> bbiab
<curiogeo> newbie question - I have added a network card to my server and it did nt recognize and mount it upon rebooting.  How do i get the OS to recognize and initialize it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What kind of network card is it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Make/model.
<curiogeo> D-link DFE-530tx
<curiogeo> I am guessing i should be checking a hardware matrix somewhere?
<curiogeo> (PuMp) any help for me here?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Hang on a sec.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Okay, it uses the via-rhine module.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> This should be included by default.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does it show up in 'lsmod'?
<curiogeo> I will have to check
<curiogeo> I lost the first network card when I added it so i have to walk over to the box
<curiogeo> lsmod should list the device I guess?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lsmod lists all loaded kernel modules.  One of them should be via-rhine.
<curiogeo> yes i see one named mii and it says via rhine after the process id
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Okay, that shows that 'mii' is used by via-rhine... via-rhine will be listed seprately, as well.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You have two network adapters in the box now?
<curiogeo> yes
<curiogeo> the first one was working by defaultand I did nothing to init it
<curiogeo> now it is not working either
<curiogeo> that is to say i cannot ping out through it but I can ping it locally
<curiogeo> no access to the gateway
<curiogeo> local loop works
<curiogeo> local I{ works
<curiogeo> ip
<curiogeo> I was messing around with the interfaces file and erased all of the other interfaces
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Okay, in administration -> networking, which interfaces does it show?
<curiogeo> I am working from the command line
<curiogeo> so I am editng the /etc/network/interfaces file
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Does it have a line saying 'auto eth0' or 'auto eth1' or something similar?
<curiogeo> in that file I have three interfaces
<curiogeo> lo
<curiogeo> auto eth1
<curiogeo> and auto eth2
<curiogeo> both have staic address
<curiogeo> static
<HeathenDan> success!
<curiogeo> should I add eth0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> HeathenDan: props
<HeathenDan> dbus reinstall didn't do it though
<HeathenDan> i had to.... add myself to the "root" group >.>
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's unusual...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> curiogeo: One of them should probably be eth0, the other eth1.
<curiogeo> so the fact that I erased eth0 is probably the issue
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Could be.
<curiogeo> what is the correct syntax for a auto eth0
<PuMpErNiCkLe> 'auto eth0'
<curiogeo> to have a dynamic IP
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If you want, I can pastebin mine as a reference.
<curiogeo> auto eth0
<curiogeo> no need to specify static or dhcp
<curiogeo> I will try adding auto eth0 right now and let you know
<curiogeo> BRB
<PuMpErNiCkLe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/594/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I have to go, but if you get the file set up properly, you should be able to bring up an interface with 'ifup'.
<HeathenDan> can someone pastebin me a good sources.list? =\
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<curiogeo> one more question if you have time
<curiogeo> the new interface works but the old one is not able to ping the gateway
<curiogeo> what should I check?
<curiogeo> if not thanks for your help my new interface is up and working after ifup
<curiogeo> Anyone who can tell me how to debug an existing network card
<HeathenDan> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<curiogeo> yes thank you very much PuMpErNiCkLe
<curiogeo> my second interface just mysteriously came back up
<Chris1978> ok I'm about ready to give up on trying to install Xubuntu
<Chris1978> I've been at this for way too many hours without much progress
<Chris1978> Is 32 bit a lot easier to install than 64 bit? or is Ubuntu easier than Xubuntu?
<Chris1978> I was able to get it to boot to the desktop but I get no icons and keyboard shortcuts don't work at all
<vidd_laptop> you should not see any difference between ubuntu and xubuntu installs
<Chris1978> Well my system is somewhat new
<Chris1978> Is there a specific piece of hardware that could be causing my problems
<vidd_laptop> there are no desktop icons on a fresh xubuntu install
<Chris1978> Maybe if I can figure out what is wrong I can fix it
<Chris1978> ok fine there aren't supposed to be icons
<Chris1978> but I should be able to bring up a terminal right?
<vidd_laptop> yeah
<Chris1978> all I get is a mouse cursor and a background
<vidd_laptop> not panels?
<vidd_laptop> like task bars
<Chris1978> nope
<Chris1978> just a wallpaper
<vidd_laptop> ....
<vidd_laptop> that does not sound right....
<Chris1978> do you think mentioning my system specs would help?
<vidd_laptop> can you get a terminal when you hit <cntr><alt><F1>
<Chris1978> nope
<Chris1978> I tried that
<Chris1978> can't seem to do anything
<vidd_laptop> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Chris1978> 64 bit
<vidd_laptop> i never did an install on 64 bit
<Chris1978> is 6.06 worth trying and then upgrading?
<vidd_laptop> there are issues with upgrading
<Chris1978> also when I rebooted after the time I got nothing but a background it had corrupted my GRUB so I had to reinstall Windows too
<vidd_laptop> are you using a 64 bit install disk?
<Chris1978> yes
<Chris1978> 64 bit proc and disk
<Chris1978> tried the regular disk and the alternate
<Chris1978> tried safe graphics mode or whatever it is as well as regular and text mode and even oem mode
<vidd_laptop> try using the alt cd and making a terminal system...
<Chris1978> without noapic nolapic vga=ask I can't even get to where I got
<Chris1978> ok I can try that
<vidd_laptop> then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Chris1978> but after I get the terminal system if I do what do I do next?
<Chris1978> oh ok
<Chris1978> thanks
<vidd_laptop> i type slow
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Chris1978> me too
<Chris1978> so that full command would be sudo apt-get install xubuntu desktop ?
<Chris1978> I'm new to Linux
<Chris1978> so far complete failure
<maxamillion> Chris1978: "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" (without the quotes)
<Chris1978> once I get it up and running though I expect it won't be so hard
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<maxamillion> !why aptitude
<HeathenDan> xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why aptitude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> ermmm... #debian bot knows what's up :)
<Chris1978> wait so which one is the correct one?
<Chris1978> apt-get or aptitude?
<maxamillion> Chris1978: both
* vidd_laptop recomends apt-get
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: why?
<vidd_laptop> he is new
<Chris1978> yup brand new
<maxamillion> why not start with good habits? :)
<vidd_laptop> he already knows apt-get
<maxamillion> oh ... ok
<Chris1978> are they equivalent?
<maxamillion> yeah, everyone starts on apt-get because it has been around longer
<Chris1978> I'm willing to learn
<Chris1978> that is partly the point
<maxamillion> Chris1978: to you, as a new user ... they are equivalent, aptitude does a little more in the back ground ...
<Chris1978> alright
<Chris1978> so I'm going to use the alternate Live CD to install a terminal environment?
<Chris1978> and then use that command?
<maxamillion> Chris1978: correct
<Chris1978> ok
<vidd_laptop> command line system
<Chris1978> I'm going to attempt to do so and then report back here when I can
<vidd_laptop> ok
<Chris1978> right command line system
<vidd_laptop> we shall be here
<Chris1978> ok great
<Chris1978> ttyl
<maxamillion> yeah... we will, have nothing better to do
* maxamillion needs to figure out how to install debian off a usb pen drive
<vidd_laptop> does your mother board have the ability to boot from usb?
<maxamillion> i dunno ... its an older laptop i found ... lemme get you a link to it
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: http://news.com.com/Sony+chooses+Transmeta+again/2100-1040_3-257718.html
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i was given this for free and i want linux on it.. but knoppix won't even get past the initial kernel load, for some reason it can't find its external hard drive
<vidd_laptop> im looking
<maxamillion> i can't seem to think of anything ... i even tried booting a live cd based on the gnu/freebsd-kernel debian project ... no luck there either
<vidd_laptop> how you get one of these free????
<vidd_laptop> ...
<vidd_laptop> anyway
<maxamillion> friend's dad bought it brand new 4 years ago ... didn't like it, gave it to me
<vidd_laptop> did you check the way the system boots?
<maxamillion> he was like "you're the computer guy" ... here
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: "the way"? ... as in the bios? ... it doesn't explicitly claim to boot usb, but it does say it will boot from removable devices (the floppy drive is usb and it will boot from that, so i assume)
<maxamillion> all the components on this thing are external ...
<HeathenDan> where can i download w32codecs for edgy?
<maxamillion> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vidd_laptop> you have an internal hard drive?
<maxamillion> yeah ... the hdd is internal and i can't get to it ... thought about removing the hdd and putting it into a case with a converter to install, but there are atleast 2 screws i can't find and if i did ... i'm sure i don't have a small enough screw driver
<maxamillion> i have installed ubuntu on it before ... i think 5.04 worked
<maxamillion> (i obtained an old copy from a friend while he was trying to "show me the light" from my debian desktop days .... took a year for me to "get it" :P
<maxamillion> )
<vidd_laptop> you try putting 5.04 back on it and run trough the upgrades?
<Chris1978> well it told me package xubuntu not found
<Stonekeeper> hi. I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old laptop that is having major issues with it's CDROM drive. I can however connect through wireless to my router. Is there a way to install over the internet? Thanks! :)
<Chris1978> is xubuntu desktop linked with a - or _
<vidd_laptop> with a -
<Chris1978> ok
<Chris1978> but other than that everything seemed to go well
<Chris1978> now is where it would mess up though if it is going to conflict with my monitor
<Chris1978> ok I'm going to try again
<maxamillion> Chris1978: no, conflict with your monitor would happen after xubuntu-desktop is installed ... and most of those conflicts can be fixed with ease
<Chris1978> ok I tried apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Chris1978> it was working and doing a lot of stuff
<Chris1978> however then I lost my monitor
<maxamillion> completely?
<Chris1978> after a while I rebooted and now if I try apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I get a message
<Chris1978> yeah my monitor said out of scan range
<Chris1978> HF 26.1 kHz
<Chris1978> VF 40.2 Hz
<Jester45> to high of a resolution ? or vsnyc
<maxamillion> you might have to redo it and if it says out of scan range do ctrl+alt+f1 ... should give you a command line and we can fix it from there
<Chris1978> Range: HF 30-69kHz
<maxamillion> Jester45: i assume too high of resolution
<Chris1978> VF 50-120Hz
<Jester45> Chris1978: would you happen to know moniter max res?
<Stonekeeper> guys, i just tried DSL on same laptop and it's working fine. You think the 6.10 kernel is not happy with the CDROM hardware (DSL uses 2.4.26 kernel)? You reckon going to 6.06 might solve it?
<Jester45> might
<Jester45> ima brb gota update
<maxamillion> ZOMG
<Chris1978> well anyways the message it gives me now is E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<maxamillion> i just realized dapper still has 2.4
<Chris1978> at least 1280x1024
<maxamillion> Chris1978: ok, run the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Chris1978> yeah I figured that much
<Chris1978> I will run that
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, wow...hat should save you some time
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Chris1978> so if my monitor displays the error message again then pres ctrl-alt-f1
<vidd_laptop> Chris1978, yes
<vidd_laptop> that should give you a terminal
<Chris1978> alright
<Chris1978> and then what?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i have a dapper cd ... i will just re-do the core install with the new cd instead of downloading all the new updates one release at a time :)
<Chris1978> can I manually specify my resolution somehow?
<vidd_laptop> Chris1978, yes
<Chris1978> or the frequencies
<Chris1978> if I can specify the frequency ranges then it should be ok right?
<Chris1978> I have no idea what the commands would be for that sort of thing
<Chris1978> I'm assuming there is a monitor file somewhere
<Chris1978> but the plug and play doesn't seem to be working so well for it
<Chris1978> and I don't know how much I'd need to know about my monitor to manually edit the file
<Chris1978> anyone got any ideas?
<Chris1978> it is hard to do things when you can't see
<maxamillion> Chris1978: well ... did you do ctrl+alt+f1?
<Chris1978> not yet
<Chris1978> I need to know what I'm going to do after that
<maxamillion> Chris1978: that _should_ give you a command line ... you log in, and then you will type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" that will open the file in a text editor ... we can go from there
<Chris1978> ok is there a text based irc I can use?
<Chris1978> otherwise I have to reboot everytime into windows
<maxamillion> Chris1978: you using edgy (6.10)?
<Chris1978> yes
<Jester45> i have a apt upgrade problem...when i try to use apt-get upgrade a few packages are held back i removed a few that i could then i reinstall for the new version then i tried upgrade again but the same packages are held back i cant remove them
<Jester45> irssi -n nickname
<maxamillion> Chris1978: "sudo aptitude install irssi" (thats the one i use)
<Jester45> maxamillion: is it default?
<somervil1e32> Hello boys and girls. I'm in irssi
<Jester45> good for you
<maxamillion> Jester45: irssi was default in dapper ... but it was taken out in edgy
<Chris1978> ok that installs it maxamillion
<Jester45> o
<maxamillion> somervil1e32: welcome back to the dark side
<Chris1978> then to actually use it to get on this channel what do I have to do?
<somervil1e32> OH lookie
<somervil1e32> A netsplit command
<Jester45> Chris1978: run irssi -n nicknamehere
* somervil1e32 understands why Freenode has so many netsplits now.
<maxamillion> Chris1978: now type "irssi" in the command line ... then "/server irc.freenode.net" ..... etc.
<maxamillion> somervil1e32: lol
<Jester45> then type /connect irc.freenode.net
<maxamillion> yeah ... /connect works too
<Jester45> would anyone like to help me with my package problem
<Chris1978> and then the command to join this channel?
<Chris1978> is it just /join #xubuntu?
<Jester45> yes
<Chris1978> ok
<Chris1978> I'll try it
<Chris1978> hopefully my internet is working in xubuntu
<chris___1> hello?
<maxamillion> hello
<chris___1> nice
<maxamillion> welcome to the real world of irc
<chris___1> I'm not in Windows
* maxamillion assumes chris___1 is using irssi at the moment
<chris___1> yup
<maxamillion> awesome!
<chris___1> so it seems like xubuntu-desktop is completely installed
<chris___1> how do I get a GUI?
<chris___1> well first how do I exit this program when I need to eventually so I can type in more commands?
<maxamillion> no ... do ctrl+alt+f7 and then do ctrl+alt+backspace .... and if that doesn't work ... ctrl+alt+f1 to get back here :)
<chris___1> not of those keyboard combinations did anything
<chris___1> *none
<chris___1> help
<chris___1> don't I have to leave the program first?
<chris___1> anyone still around?
<chris___1> Rebooting might just make it start up in GUI mode
<chris___1> not sure though
<chris___1> suppose I could try it
<chris___1> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> hey ... sorry, my bcm43xx wifi driver just fragged my iBook ... had to move into my computer rooms
<maxamillion> room*
<maxamillion> chris___1: things working?
<chris___1> nope
<maxamillion> ouch
<chris___1> keyboard shortcuts did nothing
<chris___1> I'm microwaving dinner now
<superkirbyartist> I would appreciate any help with my wireless laptop card from D-Link.  I don't see a "Wireless" option in Networking.
<maxamillion> chris___1: ok ... do ctrl+alt+f2 ... that will bring you to a new cli login, login there so that you don't have to disconnect from irc ... use ctrl+alt+f1 to view the irc and ctrl+alt+f2 to use for configuring thigns
<maxamillion> !wifi | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<superkirbyartist> Will it tell me "The card will not work"?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<superkirbyartist> Firefox is slow on Pentium MMX Laptop!
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: math computations are slow on a pentium mmx anything
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: i wouldn't assume rendering a gui to be extremely speedy
<chris___1> maxamillion> ctrl+f2 gave me the out of range error
<chris___1> with alt
<superkirbyartist> So pentium mmx is bad for xubuntu?
<maxamillion> chris___1: strange ... you are in ctrl+alt+f1 right?
<chris___1> yup
<chris___1> ctrl+alt+f1 brought me back here
<chris___1> I'm having really weird problems I guess
<chris___1> at least I can chat online
<maxamillion> thats a little strange that one tty will work but others will not...
<superkirbyartist> Doesn't talk about WNA-1330
<chris___1> what is tty just so I know?
<maxamillion> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<maxamillion> !info tty
<ubotu> Package tty does not exist in any distro I know
<maxamillion> erm ...
<chris___1> like what does tty stand for?
<maxamillion> basically just means terminal ... tty is short for "teletypewriter"
<superkirbyartist> maxamillion?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: yes?
<chris___1> ok well I tried f2-f7 and none work
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: oh .. sorry ...
<maxamillion> chris___1: well .. f7 is the one used for X ... the graphical desktop ... but f1-f6 should work
<superkirbyartist> And some people claimed it worked but it's not working.
<chris___1> can I set my monitor settings from tty f1?
<chris___1> yeah I'm just saying the graphics one doesn't work either
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<maxamillion> chris___1: yeah ... write this command down .... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ... use that, it should atleast get you a working desktop ... don't worry if some of the video performance is slow... that is just a matter of installing some drivers
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: when they claimed it was working did they mention anything about needing to install a module?
<superkirbyartist> Not sure.
<superkirbyartist> What modules are there?
<maxamillion> a few hundred thousand i would assume
<superkirbyartist> Okay, I heard of madwifi...
<maxamillion> modules are to linux as drivers are to windows .... (well ... kinda, but that's good enough a definition for now)
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: yeah .. madwifi is a good program, but its just a program .... can't promise much, i use it ... install it and try it out
<superkirbyartist> apt-get?
<maxamillion> preferably aptitude ... but apt-get will suffice
<chris___1> so maxamillion how do I exit this program so I can put in that command you gave me?
<maxamillion> i actually really need to go .... i should be back later though
<chris___1> I know how to start it again if I need to
<superkirbyartist> Okay goodbye.
<maxamillion> chris___1: /exit .... or /quit ... don't remember
<superkirbyartist> but it doesn't install madwifi
<maxamillion> !info mad-wifi
<ubotu> Package mad-wifi does not exist in any distro I know
<maxamillion> !info madwifi
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in any distro I know
<maxamillion> !mad-wifi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mad-wifi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* maxamillion slaps the bots
* superkirbyartist slaps him even harder.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: oooh, no no ... not mad wifi ... wifi-radar :P
<maxamillion> !info wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<maxamillion> :)
<maxamillion> "sudo aptitude install wifi-radar"
<maxamillion> and i must go ....
<maxamillion> bye bye
<superkirbyartist> Did anyone hear about a stupid guy named Bruenig who killed my drive?
<MagicFab> Does anyone know about software similar / comaptible with autocad under Ubuntu ?
<Jester45> well i fixed my problem via synaptic
<chris_> so I ran that command
<chris_> and went through all the menus
<chris_> still can't seem to get graphics
<magic_ninja> whats the big deal about beryl, its just pretty?
<chris_> mostly
<chris_> but some things might be helpful
<magic_ninja> !cad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magic_ninja> MagicFab: give me a moment please
<chris_> I want a GUI
<chris_> it shouldn't take more than a full day to get one
<magic_ninja> MagicFab: http://www.roseindia.net/linux/linux-cad-software.shtml
<magic_ninja> MagicFab: hope you find some useful software there
<MagicFab> magic_ninja, tx
<magic_ninja> i've looked around but i can't really find anything other then a nice technical description of beryl
<kalikiana> chris_: Beryl has GUI??
<kalikiana> chris_: it has the config manager
<chris_> I have a different problem that has nothing to do with beryl
<kalikiana> oh, then I missunderstood, sry
<magic_ninja> whats your problem
<magic_ninja> i'm just trying to ask what is all this beryl fuss, just pretty eye candy or is there some really useful functionality
<chris_> I can't seem to get the basic Xubuntu desktop
<chris_> well beryl gives you multiple desktops
<magic_ninja> i don't use xubuntu, i just like this channel
<magic_ninja> you can get multiple desktops w/out beryl
<chris_> other than that it is mostly graphical stuff
<chris_> yeah I know you can
<chris_> you do not need beryl
<chris_> but some people like it
<magic_ninja> ok, so its just pretty
<chris_> yeah basically
<magic_ninja> i got an older system (like 5 yrs old)
<MagicFab> magic_ninja, also check http://www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html
<magic_ninja> i don't care that much about pretty
<magic_ninja> MagicFab: I have no need for cad software, I was just trying to help you out
<chris_> I guess it competes with Vista
<chris_> you can switch around which window you are using pretty easily
<magic_ninja> somerville32: whats up weenie head
<magic_ninja> ahh, just take up system reasources (i'm all about preformance)
<somerville32> weenie head? :S
<magic_ninja> lol
<kalikiana> magic_ninja: Beryl has some really nice usability plugins
<kalikiana> magic_ninja: especially the keyboard shortcuts
<magic_ninja> just watched little miss sunshine, if your into movies with a deeper meaning then check it out, its def one of the best movies i've seen for a while
<kalikiana> but I quit using it because it didn't work well with xfce's pager
<chris_> well it takes up GPU performance mostly
<magic_ninja> ehhh, it really doesn't appeal to me but thank you for the info...at least now i know its not worth installing
<magic_ninja> i launch most of my progs from a terminal anyway
<chris_> yeah it isn't for everyone
<boris55> would be nice if apps started to integrate better with beryl
<chris_> you tube has some videos of it in action
<magic_ninja> for some reason i'm just really really comfortable in terminal
<kalikiana> for transparency only xfwm's compositing might be enough
<kalikiana> and that's all i'd use of the fancy things
<magic_ninja> prob kuz the first comp i had access to was a comradore 64 and like 300 6 inch floppies with games, the OLD kind
<somerville32> Wow
<somerville32> Xubuntu Feisty is pretty :] 
<kalikiana> i use a term for quick queries, package search and such, but i wouldn't open firefox from a terminal :P
<magic_ninja> it wasn't all that long ago though we got it at an auction for like 15 bucks but now i can't find a comradore 64 to save my life....nemore they only good for hacking and the oregon trail
<magic_ninja> kalikiana: i use it on a regular basis so there is always one open
<chris_> so anyone know how to get a desktop up and running?
<kalikiana> chris_: what is exactly missing/ not working?
<magic_ninja> i tried xfce, i just prefer gnome, i don't have an alternate or mini iso to do a command line install but when i get the money for a hub and stuff i might just do a netinstall
<chris_> I already did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<magic_ninja> chris_: do you have gdm?
<chris_> gdm?
<chris_> I'm new to linux
<magic_ninja> if i'm not mistaken xubuntu uses gdm (please correct me if i'm wrong)
<kalikiana> magic_ninja: strange that you use gnome although you're a cli lover :P
<chris_> something desktop manager?
<chris_> maybe GNU
<magic_ninja> gnome display manager
<chris_> ok
<magic_ninja> gnu - software license
<kalikiana> yes, gdm is installed with xubuntu-desktop
<chris_> yeah but if it was a GNU licensed desktop manager
<magic_ninja> chris_: are you on a diff comp or a live cd?
<chris_> I tried to guess it
<chris_> I got the live CD
<chris_> I installed a command interface since it was all I could get to install
<kalikiana> after installing and rebooting you should be in the GUI automatically
<chris_> ok I'm gonig to try rebooting
<kalikiana> :)
<magic_ninja> i just know enough about linux to get me around but man mdk 5.1 was what i started with so i do remember all those little things that baffle newbs, its all good (kalikiana: thats prob why i still use terminal so much)
<chris_> because I just did all the installing
<magic_ninja> chris_: wait
<magic_ninja> LOL if it doesn't start its prob because he doesn't have gdm...he just didn't want to give out any info lol
<magic_ninja> isn't it nice when you try to help someone and they don't give the info ya need...keeps me goin
<kalikiana> magic_ninja: gdm should be installed automatically
<kalikiana> but noobs weren't noobs if they made it easy to you :P
<magic_ninja> kalikiana: right...but he said he did "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" which leads me to believe he isnt using a standard install
<magic_ninja> kalikiana: not sure what you mean
<kalikiana> xubuntu-desktop depends on gdm
<kalikiana> my second comment was an answer to 'they don't give ya enough information'
<magic_ninja> kalikiana: right...but what i'm saying is if he did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop because he didn't have a gui mabye he doesn't have gdm or such
<kalikiana> so he has gdm now
<magic_ninja> man...i spent many hours with mdk 5.1
<magic_ninja> the first dist i tried was actually corel linux
<magic_ninja> ohh i got ya, apt-get will install gdm as a dep
<kalikiana> yes :)
<magic_ninja> man google was my friend back then
<magic_ninja> its hard when you don't have a working keyboard
<magic_ninja> lots of reboots
<kalikiana> how would you code w/o a keyboard?
<magic_ninja> reboot into windows...get the info you need then reboot into linux, use a boot floppy that works for some reason to install a driver
<magic_ninja> back when you had to compile the kernel for the keyboard and alot of apps don't come in urpmi because mandrake wanted to make mo money so you gotta compile or try to find an rpm package and hope it isn't laced
<chris_> ok guys I rebooted and the situation is pretty strange
<chris_> I loads the kernel and shows monitor out of range for a while and then it comes back
<chris_> and it makes it to the login screen
<magic_ninja> chris_: if you just did an install try a reinstall
<chris_> and I can do ctrl+alt+f1 to get to text mode
<chris_> if I log in in graphics mode though there is nothing there when I log in
<chris_> I have already tried reinstalling
<chris_> you mean instal over what is already installed?
<chris_> if I log in in graphics mode I get no panels or icons
<magic_ninja> sounds like your having graphics card problems or your missing some packages
<chris_> just the wallpaper and a mouse cursor and a few graphical artifacts
<chris_> I have a evga nVidia 7800GT
<chris_> I installed the command interface first then did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<chris_> I wonder if the download got corrupted
<chris_> I should check
<chris_> but it is the same problem on both disks actually
<magic_ninja> ok so you did a base install right?
<chris_> define base install?
<somerville32> chris_: Try installing the NVidia drivers.
<magic_ninja> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<somerville32> !nvidia | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chris_> I started with freshly formatted partitions
<magic_ninja> did you install via the system installer or a command line
<chris_> well I suppose I need to boot windows to see that url
<magic_ninja> for instance apt-get install x-system-core gdm xubuntu-desktop
<somerville32> ...
<magic_ninja> chris_: just type what i told ya it should work
<somerville32> You just need to install xubuntu-desktop
<magic_ninja> somerville32: he said he already installed xubuntu-desktop
<somerville32> Right.
<chris_> yes I already installed xubuntu-desktop
<magic_ninja> unless he installed it to the live cd...
<magic_ninja> chris_: you installed from a xubuntu  cd right?
<somerville32> chris_: Could you please recap the issue?
<chris_> no I did not boot from the cd
<magic_ninja> somerville32: he is getting various graphic bugs, and the monitor even goes into "give me some input" mode
<chris_> basically if I want to use the GUI...
<magic_ninja> once he logs out he looses display
<chris_> it makes it to the log in screen
<magic_ninja> chris_: text login or graphical
<chris_> if I log in it shows the background and the mouse cursor and absolutely nothing else
<chris_> the text log in works as it should
<chris_> the graphics one is giving me problems
<magic_ninja> chris_: just try this man, type "init 2" from a terminal to get it to runlevel 2 and then xinit, see if you can get basic x with xterm
<somerville32> chris_: How are you chatting with us?
<chris_> irssi
<magic_ninja> chris_: this will be easier if you get into the text mode, change runlevel to 2 and then sudo apt-get install bitchx and talk to us (you can do your other commands on virtual terminals)
<chris_> I'm in text mode
<magic_ninja> somerville32: i believe he is on a live cd
<chris_> I can't do anything in graphics mode
<magic_ninja> chris_: ohh so your not on a livecd
<magic_ninja> chris_: apt-get install gdm
<chris_> no not on live cd
<chris_> I did not boot from the cd
<magic_ninja> try installing the nvidia drivers
<somerville32> chris_: Stop listening to magic_ninja :P
<magic_ninja> lol
<chris_> ok I need to go to windows to look at the website
<magic_ninja> chris_: no you don't
<somerville32> chris_: How did you install Xubuntu?
<somerville32> Alternative Cd, Live Cd, or Server Cd?
<chris_> realize I was getting monitor out of range errors while trying to instal with all sorts of modes
<bigredradio> Anyone know of a way to boot from a floppy? Then install from cdrom. Can't boot from cdrom.
<chris_> the way I got to this point was to install the command interface first
<chris_> and then I installed xubuntu-desktop
<chris_> that is basically all I did so far
<magic_ninja> chris_: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<magic_ninja> try that then type startx and see if it gets you anywhere
<chris_> ok
<chris_> also crtl+alt+f2 isn't working
<chris_> so I will have to exit irssi
<magic_ninja> aight i'll wait here
<magic_ninja> what ya think somerville32
<somerville32> magic_ninja: When helping people, try proceeding through things in a logical and sane method instead of jumping around like that
<magic_ninja> there is about 213847912874912374987129384 things it could be but it sounds like he is missing a key piece of gui
<magic_ninja> somerville32: i know this i'm sober man
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Thats why it is important for you to "debug" - not just throw out ideas or possible solutions.
<magic_ninja> yea, ya got a point
<magic_ninja> lol, just typing out the things that pop into mind...i'm such a nerd i think aloud on irc
<magic_ninja> you get a laugh, i get a pepsi, brb
<magic_ninja> that monitor out of range though...it throws me
<magic_ninja> that means its getting down to the hardware level...which really complicates matters
<chris_> ok so not so good
<chris_> I was able to install the drivers just fine
<chris_> but startx didn't work
<somerville32> Errors?
<chris_> it said there was already graphics using display 0
<somerville32> Ah
<chris_> or something to that effect
<somerville32> Press crtl+alt+F7
<somerville32> or better yet
<somerville32> do this
<somerville32> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chris_> ctrl+alt+f7 brings me to the login screen
<chris_> ok I'll try that
<magic_ninja> chris_: thats why you can't startx which means you DO have virtual terminals, so thats a plus
<magic_ninja> i'm just wondering how this guy pulled that off
<chris_> ok I put in that command
<chris_> I'm going to try to log in at the graphical log in
<somerville32> Awesome :] 
<noqqah> hi
<somerville32> Hey
<chris_> sometimes after I do it doesn't let me come back here so we will see what happens
<noqqah> is there a program to copy onto two devices simultaneously?
<somerville32> noqqah: Copy what to what kind of devices?
<noqqah> DVD burners. So i have three devices, two of them burners. K3B only show one OR the other. No choice to burn simultaneously into two.
<chris_> ok so I still get the same problem
<somerville32> And what is the problem?
<chris_> when I log in on the graphics screen the mouse cursor moves but I can't do anything and need to reboot
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> One second please
<chris_> I tried ctrl+alt+f1 to get back here and it won't let me
<magic_ninja> what did you install from
<chris_> so I rebooted
<chris_> I installed from the cd
<magic_ninja> alternate cd, live cd, mini iso?
<chris_> alternate cd I think
<magic_ninja> there are several different types of installation cds
<chris_> I'm working with 64 bit xubuntu
<chris_> just so everyone knows
<magic_ninja> and you did your install from the livecd, as opposed to the command line
<chris_> and yes I have a 64 bit proc
<chris_> no I did my install from the command line
<chris_> but it asked for the cd
<somerville32> chris_: Would it be alright if I logged into your machine and fixed the problem for you?
<magic_ninja> you got a dell dude
<chris_> tell me how to make that happen
<noqqah> nobody knows?
<somerville32> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<chris_> and let me change the password temporarily
<noqqah> great
<somerville32> chris_: No
<somerville32> chris_: Create me a new account
<chris_> create you an account
<magic_ninja> noqqah: i don't there there is, try asking in #ubuntu there are a ton more people in there
<somerville32> noqqah: lol, that isn't for you. I don't know of any programs.
<chris_> ok I'm going to write down a list of commands you give me
<somerville32> chris_: ok
<somerville32> chris_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<somerville32> chris_: sudo adduser somerville32
<chris_> will I have to log off?
<somerville32> nope
<chris_> ok
<somerville32> don't log out of this chat
<chris_> ok are those the only 2 commands?
<somerville32> Just press crtl+alt+F2 at the same time to move to tty2, login, execute those commands
<chris_> I have to log out to put in those 2 commands but then I'll log back in
<chris_> I can't
<chris_> ctrl+alt+f2 shows a monitor out of range error
<somerville32> ok
<somerville32> Logout and log back in
<chris_> so I will be right back
<somerville32> OH crap
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> There is another command he needs to execute <g>
<chris_> somerville32> is there a way for me to send you a private message?
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32>  /msg somerville32 <your msg>
<somerville32> chris_: I forgot to tell you that you also need to execute the following command: adduser somerville32 admin
<somerville32> And I also need your ip address
<somerville32> You can use the ifconfig to get your ip address
<chris_> so just type ifconfig?
<somerville32> It'll print out a lot of info
<chris_> and the adduser admin command
<chris_> I already typed the other commands
<somerville32> look at eth0 and look for a number besides inet addr:
<chris_> did you get my private msg?
<somerville32> Yup
<chris_> ok
<somerville32> Ok
<chris_> ok brb
<somerville32> k
<chris_> let me know if you can log in
<somerville32> I'm logged in
<chris_> ok great
<chris_> if you figure out what is wrong please let me know
<chris_> also if you need to know hardware specs just ask me
<somerville32> What type of video card did you say you had?
<chris_> nvidia 7800GT made by evga
<somerville32> Pl
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> Try now
<chris_> try what?
<somerville32> ctrl + alt + F7
<chris_> it still brings up the log in screen
<somerville32> Right
<chris_> if I log in I may have to reboot
<somerville32> thats fine
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I guess that answers our question
<somerville32> The system is going down for halt NOW!
<somerville32> Power button pressed
<somerville32> hehe
<cong0_natty> heh
<cong0_natty> are there any replacement networking apps that work with adhoc?
<chris_> ok after rebooting it seems to work now
<chris_> what did you do?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Magic! :D
<somerville32> chris_: So... everything is working fine?
<cong0_natty> the roaming freatures arent working either
<chris_> let me check again
<cong0_natty> though i can iwlist eth1 scanning
<somerville32> chris_: What do you mean... check again?
<somerville32> Are you logged into gui or not?
<chris_> well i can use firefox
<chris_> I'm logged into gui and text mode
<chris_> I still notce that f2-f6 still don't work
<somerville32> Oh well
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> As long as your desktop works
<somerville32> Did you delete my account?
<cong0_natty> no soup for you.
<cong0_natty> lol
<chris_> no I did not delete it
<chris_> I will eventually
<chris_> but I didn't know if everything would work or not
<chris_> I'm not sure I know how to delete it
<chris_> but you don't know how to bring back f2-f6?
<chris_> it is a monitor out of range error
<somerville32> Wow.
<chris_> they probably work just not the video
<cong0_natty> start > system > users and groups
<somerville32> You have an awesome download rate, lol
<somerville32> 700KB/S :D
<cong0_natty> or just deluser
<chris_> what are you downloading to my machine?
<somerville32> chris_: Updates.
<chris_> Like I said I'm on a campus network
<somerville32> I did: sudo apt-get upgrade
<chris_> ok
<chris_> updates is fine
<chris_> I just don't want malware
<chris_> and I like to know what I'm downloading
<chris_> I'm trusting you for now
<chris_> :)
<somerville32> : )
<somerville32> chris_: I'm an Xubuntu developer. I'm not going to do anything you wouldn't want me to.
<chris_> maybe the updates will fix f2-f6
<cong0_natty> lol
<cong0_natty> wget a buncha bsdm on his computer
<chris_> oh you are a developer
<cong0_natty> :))
<chris_> I'm a comp sci major but I've never used linux before
<chris_> can you recomend an IDE for c++ programming in Xubuntu?
<chris_> I'm trying to go through some books I have on opengl
<somerville32> chris_: Anjunta is good
<chris_> I want to make sure my SDL apps actually work on both windows and linux
<somerville32> :] 
<chris_> I'll have to check out Anjunta
<somerville32> Want me to install it?
<chris_> does it use xfce or share components with xubuntu?
<chris_> or gtk or whatever
<somerville32> chris_: It pulls in some gnome libs
<chris_> eh I'll read up on it first then
<magic_ninja> did know u was a dev
<chris_> I like to research a lot first
<somerville32> magic_ninja: Hmm?
<chris_> I spent a while reading about linux distros before picking xubuntu
<somerville32> chris_: Do you want me to enable mp3 codecs and the such for you?
<somerville32> chris_: Or do you have things from here?
<chris_> and dvds :)
<chris_> go for it
<somerville32> Alrighty :] 
<chris_> errors
<chris_> Buffer I/O error on device hda
<somerville32> Ugh oh
<chris_> logical block 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 0
<somerville32> Is your cd-rom tray open?
<chris_> no it is closed
<chris_> and empty
<somerville32> Weird.
<somerville32> IT is trying to read the cd-rom drive for some reason
<chris_> it is a DVD dual layer writer
<somerville32> Oh, I know why
<chris_> do I need to put the disk in?
<somerville32> IT was looking for the disk
<somerville32> but I've disabled it from looking for packages on the disc now
<chris_> ok
<chris_> have you heard of swift fox?
<chris_> basically firefox optimized for various procs
<chris_> in text mode is there a way to clear the screen or refresh it somehow?
<chris_> I have a line of junk that stays one line above where I type since all of those buffer errors happened
<chris_> well somerville32 I appreciate all of your help
<chris_> so thank you very much
<chris_> it was starting to get very frustrating
<somerville32> hehe
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> You're set
<somerville32> Want me to install java?
<chris_> not right now
<somerville32> kk
<chris_> still no clue on the f2-f6 issues?
<chris_> they all just say out of frequency
<somerville32> weird.
<chris_> yeah I don't understand why the frequency would be different
<chris_> and I can't think of anything I've done that would cause it
<chris_> at least I can use the OS now
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> You might try Ubuntu and Kubuntu too
<somerville32> You have a rather powerful processor so you should be able to run them
<somerville32> You can install them the same way you installed xubuntu
<chris_> I don't need gnome or kde though
<somerville32> chris_: You might like to try them out though.
<chris_> I might try them
<chris_> but I want speed
<somerville32> You're got a very powerful box
<chris_> I'm going to be programming compiling, using blender for 3d modeling and some multimedia stuff
* somerville32 nods.
<chris_> I know I have a powerful box
<chris_> I have windows for the gaming
<chris_> I get windows for free from my college
<somerville32> There are some great Linux games too
<chris_> I know there are
<chris_> but I like to play tons of different games
<chris_> elder scrolls 4: oblivion is being shipped to me as we speak
<chris_> I'm also trying to develop my own game
<chris_> My goal is to get it to run on macs, linux, and windows
<somerville32> Awesome.
<somerville32> What language?
<chris_> c++
<chris_> and then maybe some scripting language later on
<chris_> I'm writing the engine
<chris_> well right now I'm still learning what I need to know
<chris_> I just had an operating systems class in c++
<somerville32> :] 
<chris_> unfortunately I need to retake it but it was great c++ experience
* somerville32 nods.
<chris_> the projects were really hard and I have the bad habit of not going to class
<somerville32> hehe
<chris_> so you are a developer of xubuntu
<chris_> what language is that done in?
<somerville32> Xubunti is a distribution
<somerville32> *Xubuntu
<somerville32> it is a collection of packages
<chris_> ok
<Jester45> anyone know how to get gaim fonts bigger?
<chris_> so you guys just mix and match packages?
<somerville32> Jester45: I think there is a gaim plugin that lets you modify the gtk theme stuff, that might do it
<somerville32> chris_: Sort of :] 
<somerville32> We also do some in-house development to help glue it all together
<chris_> yeah
<chris_> I guess I'm wondering what language is used as the glue
<somerville32> Python usually, haha
<chris_> ok
<Jester45> Python = Paste
<chris_> so should I delete your account now?
<somerville32> chris_: Up to you.
<chris_> well I don't plan on using it myself
<chris_> if you are still using it I'll leave it
<Jester45> brb switching to irssi
<chris_> but if there is no reason to leave it I think it is best to remove it
<chris_> sudo removeuser ?
<somerville32> Applications > System > Users and Groups
<chris_> do I have to get rid of your home directory too?
<somerville32> up to you
<chris_> ok
<chris_> and to do that?
<chris_> do that through the GUI too?
<somerville32> It might do it automatically
<somerville32> if not, just delete the folder
<chris_> actually linux is like unix
<chris_> so what is the remove directory command?
<chris_> guess I go to the internet
<somerville32> Just use the Thunar file browser
<chris_> ok thunar
<chris_> thanks
<chris_> I'm going to go to bed soon
<chris_> don't seem to have permission to delete it in thunar
<chris_> how do I get permission?
<Aar0n444> Hi
<Aar0n444> I just wondered does 6.10 offer any major advantages over 6.06?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It uses a later version of xfce which, measured by most standards, is better than the version in 6.06.
<Aar0n444> Ah ok
<gentlice_> hello
<Aar0n444> What the fuck
<Aar0n444> I'm trying to do something as sudo, and it's saying I'm using the wrong password
<Aar0n444> I logged in about 30 seconds ago with the same password
<gentlice_> please tell me what file manager better use (like krusader) at xubuntu?
<grazie> gentlice_, thunar
<gentlice_> grazie: no i mean 2 panel like krusader. i need mass rename, work with archive, ftp, sftp, samba tool (sorry for my poor english)
<grazie> gentlice_, thunar has plugins, but not used them myself so don't know if there will be ones for what you want
<gentlice_> grazie: hmmm... thank you
<grazie> np
<mAIJK> Hello people! I have a 12" lappy (400Mhz, 128Mb ram, 10Gb hdd) running on Win 2000. Works OK! Do you think xubuntu will run smooth on this machine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Definitely.
<mAIJK> Is xubuntu much better than ubuntu on old computers?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yes - mostly because of its smaller memory footprint.
<mAIJK> Okey, sounds nice!
<mAIJK> Going to install it then!
<mAIJK> But the problem is that I do not have a CD reader on my lappy :/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's installable from floppies.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mAIJK> Okey, I have a floppydrive but not any floppydisks :P:P:P
<mAIJK> But I will read the docs!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> :)
<Stonekeeper> perhaps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions should mention pollirq?
<Stonekeeper> I had massive issues with cdrom buffer errors last night, DSL installed fine, so i figured it was a kernel problem. Found out about pollirq and am in mid install right now. Looks promising....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's a wiki - go for it.
<mAIJK> damn instlux would be perfect but does not exist to xubuntu :(
<Stonekeeper> heh - i always like to think i know what I'm talking about before editing a wiki :) This is a suck it and see at the moment. However, 2 packages have again failed to install
<Stonekeeper> is there a way of installing xubuntu off a pen drive? Damn that would be cool, some sort of bootstrap to the iso on a pendrive
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mAIJK: Ubuntu is supported, which means Xubuntu should work as well.  The base system is identical.
<Stonekeeper> :( still IO errors on my cdrom. Any suggestions? (However, it looks like it's limping to an install which means i may try the "rescue a broken system" option
<Stonekeeper> It just come up saying no installable kernel was found in the defined apt sources. :( This is a nightmare.
<mAIJK> PuMpErNiCkLe Yeah, but I downloadad instlinux 4.0 but cant seem to find a file to start the installation.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Stonekeeper> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe! I may try that. This is so not working via the CDROM. It's embarrasing because windows and DSL install fine :( But I want Xubuntu on there!
<mAIJK> Can a old lappy boot from usb? I have read the docs there
<Stonekeeper> That's what i need to find out
<PuMpErNiCkLe> If the BIOS supports it, probably.
<Stonekeeper> any idea why it'd say no installable kernels found?
<Stonekeeper> or any idea, now that I'm in a console with a net connection how to install off a ftp mirror?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Most references to that I've found point to it being fixable by moving the cdrom from the secondary master to the primary slave IDE channel.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> They're also mostly from two releases ago, so that may or may not work.
<Stonekeeper> ah ok. I'd love to do that :) on a laptop that must be a bit of a nightmare though right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Depends on how the laptop's built, but it won't be as easy as it would on a desktop.
<Stonekeeper> I've just ran "install base system" again and fingers crossed, it's looking good. I hope it finds a kernel this time tho o_O
<mAIJK> How do I compile the NSI files in instlinux?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I don't know - you should probably ask the project maintainer.
<Stonekeeper> w00t! I got the option of a kernel! :) Thanks PuMpErNiCkLe! ;)
<mAIJK> cant seem to find docs on instlux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Stonekeeper: props
<Stonekeeper> damnit! ioerrors :(
<Stonekeeper> it's gotten a lot further tho. I'll try install base system again
<Stonekeeper> this is the most hassle i've ever had with a laptop :(
<Stonekeeper> i wander if swapping out the cd for another copy is a good or bad idea before it gets to the kernel part....
<Alzi2> Hey all. How do you get a split view in Thunar, like in MC?
<Alzi2> like.. you have two views
<Alzi2> Anyone?
<Stonekeeper> does anyone know if the "rescue broken installation" kernel is different from the others?
<Alzi2> reboot
<gentlice_> Alzi2: i want to know what best file commander split view like in MC... :(
<Alzi2> gentlice_, me too :(O
<Alzi2> :(
<Alzi2> ...
<Alzi2> Guys, I discovered something in xubuntu
<Alzi2> Why, oh why, is GNOME installed by default in xubuntu?
<Alzi2> Here's how to get in: edit your .xinitrc and place "exec gnome-session" in there
<Alzi2> I thought Xubuntu was only Xfce?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It is.
<Alzi2> Why is GNOME installed, then?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It isn't.
<Alzi2> Why can I enter GNOME, then?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Gnome-session can be used to manage an xfce session.
<Alzi2> on my xubuntu pc?
<Alzi2> No, PuMpErNiCkLe, try it out, you get into GNOME with all it's glory.
<Stonekeeper> Is there a xubuntu mini.iso?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Alzi2: Then you've installed Gnome separately.
<Alzi2> PuMpErNiCkLe, No, i did not. This is a new, fresh installation. I put in a Kubuntu Alternate install CD, and installed xubuntu-desktop.
<Alzi2> (first i installed a commandline system)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Then you haven't installed Gnome, and it's not loading Gnome.
<Alzi2> Yes it is..
<Alzi2> PuMpErNiCkLe, edit your .xinitrc now, put in 'exec gnome-session'
<Alzi2> Then press CTRL+ALT+F1
<Alzi2> log in
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I'm on Ubuntu, so that won't work.
<Alzi2> then do 'startx -- :1'
<Alzi2> oh..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Post a screenshot.
<Alzi2> Okey Dokey
<Alzi2> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/2051/screenshotyn4.png
<Alzi2> here ya go.
<Alzi2> seen it, PuMpErNiCkLe?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yup - could you also post the output of 'ps -ux'?
<Alzi2> sure
<Alzi2> http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/340/screenshot1by5.png - http://rafb.net/p/8McISC29.html
<Alzi2> PuMpErNiCkLe, look at that
<Stonekeeper> out of interest, if i did a "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" on a ubuntu 6.06 server, would it work?
<Alzi2> Well.... maybe
<Stonekeeper> hope so :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Okay, that's not cool.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> When does /var/log/dpkg.log say the gnome components were installed?
<Alzi2> PuMpErNiCkLe, http://rafb.net/p/gcO0K645.html
<Alzi2> grep sure is handy.
<Alzi2> PuMpErNiCkLe, For your information, 2007-01-01 was the day I installed xubuntu on this PC.
<Stonekeeper> looks like I'm having to give up on this xubuntu install :(
<Alzi2> Stonekeeper, hmm?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Up to line 344 is the gnome mess - what was the last thing installed then?  That's most likely what pulled in the gnome components as dependencies.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (It might not have been caught by grep, if it didn't match the pattern you used.)
<Alzi2> robin@robin-desktop:~$ cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep gnome > /tmp/dpkg-gnome-log
<Alzi2> Let me see
<Alzi2> 2007-01-01 20:50:48 install libart-2.0-2 <geen> 2.3.17-1
<Alzi2> 2007-01-01 20:50:48 status half-installed libart-2.0-2 2.3.17-1
<Alzi2> 2007-01-01 20:50:48 status unpacked libart-2.0-2 2.3.17-1
<Alzi2> 2007-01-01 20:50:48 status unpacked libart-2.0-2 2.3.17-1
<Alzi2> 2007-01-01 20:50:49 install libglib2.0-0 <geen> 2.12.4-0ubuntu1
<Stonekeeper> Alzi2: seems that *ubuntu kernels give me io errors on my old laptop. DSL works. gonna try puppy and make sure it's definately a *ubuntu issue.
<klaus> how can i get that aplication tray on my panel which shows tray icons of some open prosesses like amarok and such?
<Alzi2> klaus, Right click the panel, choose 'Add new item', and add the 'Notification Area' plugin
<klaus> huh, I'm sure I tried every single one of them yesterday but didn't find it.. but thanks, found it now
<klaus> how can I enable my panel, since it doesn't show up on boot? I have to login second time to make it appear
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with D-Link Wireless Card please?  It is not detected
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: I have a D-Link wireless card. Mine is a DWL-510, what is yours?
<superkirbyartist> gabkdlly nice to see you again.  WNA-1330
<superkirbyartist> Gabkdlly how much american is your card?
<gabkdlly> well, I bought over here in Germany
<superkirbyartist> How much in american bucks is your card worth?
<gabkdlly> oh, that is what you meant
<gabkdlly> don't remember
<superkirbyartist> :( I don't have german dollars.
<klaus> i'm quite sure no one has german dollars
<superkirbyartist> Euros?  Whateveros?
<gabkdlly> klaus: did you try saving your session, when you have a session with panels working?
<superkirbyartist> Oh I wasn't here early enough to find out about klaus' issue.
<superkirbyartist> How do you enable PCMCIA in Ubuntu?
<gabkdlly> klaus: you can start panels with xfce4-panel
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
* superkirbyartist has just sent another nudge!
<klaus> I installed kopete and amarok yesterday on ubuntu and I didn't close them when I shutted that computer down. today when i started its panel just didn't show up
<klaus> *started it, its
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: my first thought would be to see if you can run it with ndiswrapper. That is what I use.
<superkirbyartist> so sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<superkirbyartist> Eww it's source only!
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: I can't seem to find your card on the list of cards known to work with ndiswrapper
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: my second thought was googleing your card on http://www.google.com/linux
<superkirbyartist> How did you find that out?
<gabkdlly> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<superkirbyartist> Anyways, go on the real google type "WNA-1330 Linux" and it says some matches.
<gabkdlly> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#W
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: all I had to install was ndiswrapper-utils-1.8, although it did pull in ndiswrapper-common as a dependency. I guess you have to use 1.8 on an edgy install. Can't remember where I read that. Perhaps in that link I just sent.
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: I just followed the instructions on the WIKI as far as the installation of Windows drivers is concerned. Then, I still had to do some playing around after the interface was up, in order to get it to connect to my access point. The Ubuntu default configuration tool under Applications -> System -> Networking did not work for me for some reason. I guess I should really file a bug about that.
<superkirbyartist> True.  I am installing ndiswrapper, though.
<gabkdlly> cool
<superkirbyartist> So if you don't go to Applications etc. where do you go?
<gabkdlly> sudo iwconfig
<gabkdlly> of course, it would be good to do a little reading in "man iwconfig" first
<superkirbyartist> Mon Ubuntu est 50% Francais 50% Anglais.
<gabkdlly> I personally had a bit of trouble because I was forgetting the "sudo" for a while. Silly me :)
<superkirbyartist> I know that you need to sudo everything.  It tells you if you forget.
<gabkdlly> indeed
<superkirbyartist> So where can I get wifi internet?  Starbucks, library...
<gabkdlly> at our university we have a virtual private network. not quite sure to what extent that is the same thing. here in Berlin we are having more and more "hotspots"
<superkirbyartist> Berlin is where?
<gabkdlly> Berlin in the Eastern half of Germany
<superkirbyartist> Interesting.
<gabkdlly> at home, we use a wireless network, because we didn't feel like running cabels all over the house
<superkirbyartist> We have a wireless network too.
<superkirbyartist> The wireless card for laptop was only 45$
<superkirbyartist> Do you have McDonald's in Germany?
<gabkdlly> that is decent, I guess. My card sits in a PCI port, so it would not really do you any good with your PCMCIA
<gabkdlly> yes, we do have McDonalds
<gabkdlly> and burger kind, and subway
<superkirbyartist> and Harvey's
<gabkdlly> s/kind/king
<gabkdlly> have not seen a Harvey's here yet
<superkirbyartist> Wendy
<gabkdlly> nope
<superkirbyartist> What is your favourite: Big Mac, Big n Tasty, Filet O Fish, Chicken McGrill...
<gabkdlly> I am not such a big fan. When then usually with chicken
<superkirbyartist> I cannot see my card with lspci.
<gabkdlly> Something that you must try if you come to Berlin is Dner
<superkirbyartist> Donair?
<gabkdlly> not sure how it would translate
<superkirbyartist> Is it a shawarma with beef?
<gabkdlly> did you try to reboot after sticking the card in?
<superkirbyartist> I rebooted after blacklisting.
<gabkdlly> yes, shawarma sounds about right
<gabkdlly> what did you blacklist, and why?
<klaus> heh, I'm from finland and you don't even know where it is..
<superkirbyartist> OK do I use the magic CD that came with card?
<gabkdlly> yeah, I have never been to finland myself
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: I suspect you will be wanting to see the card with lspci first, before trying to install the windows drivers off the cd with ndiswrapper-1.8
<superkirbyartist> It does not show cards in lspci
<gabkdlly> I must confess, I not quite sure how things work if you use the PCMCIA interface. Sorry :(
<superkirbyartist> Oh I am at step 8.  I can still try to install from CD.
<gabkdlly> Did you get an wlan0 interface showing up with "iwconfig" before you blacklisted?
<jonty_rocks3> hi i got a big problem
<superkirbyartist> I Installed drivers for windows and restarted.
<jonty_rocks3> i cannot open a cd or usb drive. it says failed to mount (CD NAME) Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<superkirbyartist> I will try iwconfig soon, gabkdlly
<jonty_rocks3> can anyone help me ?
<superkirbyartist> jonty_rocks3: For CD, is a CD inserted?
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<jonty_rocks3> it displaying on desktop and file manager
<jonty_rocks3> but i cant open it
<superkirbyartist> Okay, are you using Breezy, Dapper or Edgy?
<jonty_rocks3> erm
<jonty_rocks3> 6.10
<jonty_rocks3> thats all i no
<jonty_rocks3> Alternative install
<jonty_rocks3> CD
<superkirbyartist> That's edgy.  Is the CD scratched?  Is it CDRW?
<jonty_rocks3> its fine cause my USB drive shows but wont mount either
<superkirbyartist> Hmmm I'm not sure what to do.
<superkirbyartist> Is it only that computer that does that?
<jonty_rocks3> Unable to mount "sda" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/sda
<jonty_rocks3> superkirbyartist idk its the only computer (laptop) i got it on
<jonty_rocks3> btw is there a way to change screen refresh rate?
<gabkdlly> jonty_rocks3: on the default install, things get automounted for you when you insert them. Sure you don't want a default install :)
<superkirbyartist> gabdklly: only lo and sit0 show, and they show "no wireless devices".  But my desktop shows more devices.
<jonty_rocks3> Alternate Install DVD
<jonty_rocks3> CD*
<superkirbyartist> Gabkdlly on my desktop I also see wifi0 ath0 and eth0.
<jonty_rocks3> gabkdlly is there a way to change screen refresh rate?
<gabkdlly> !xconfig | jonty_rocks3
<ubotu> jonty_rocks3: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<jonty_rocks3> xconfig?
<jonty_rocks3> i dont use server
<gabkdlly> jonty_rocks3: You don't have an X server runnning?
<jonty_rocks3> idk
<jonty_rocks3> i'm a noob ='(
<jonty_rocks3> how can I change screen refresh rate?
<jonty_rocks3> needs changing from 52 to 60
<gabkdlly> jonty_rocks3: if you have xubuntu-desktop installed, you can go to Applications -> Settings -> Display Settings
<jonty_rocks3> the 60 refresh is 640xsomething and it way to small
<jonty_rocks3> but the full screen is 52 and has a row of lines at the bottom of the screen
<jonty_rocks3> is there like a command line command to change it?
<jonty_rocks3> i think this has mega crashed i cant change anyting
<gabkdlly> jonty_rocks3: on the command line, do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and follow instructions
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<jonty_rocks3> i did that and entered password and nothing happened
<jonty_rocks3> just went back to administrator@ubuntu:~$
<superkirbyartist> Gabldlly help please?
<jonty_rocks3> administrator@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jonty_rocks3> Password:********
<jonty_rocks3> administrator@ubuntu:~$
<jonty_rocks3> thats what happened
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: did ndiswrapper detect your hardware when you did "ndiswrapper-1.8 -l" ?
<jonty_rocks3> for some reason it isnt letting me access root when i was root +S
<superkirbyartist> Gabkdlly?
<jonty_rocks3> whats going on =(
<gabkdlly> it looks to me like you are already root, so I guess you can leave out the "sudo"
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: did ndiswrapper detect your hardware when you did "ndiswrapper-1.8 -l" ?
<jonty_rocks3> i'm restarting to see
<Prestwick> Hello, what power management modules does xubuntu use?
<superkirbyartist> It only says driver installed.
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: that is a problem. did you happen to blacklist whatever module is repsonlible for talking with pcmcia devices ? :)
<superkirbyartist> Don't know :(
<gabkdlly> what did you blacklist?
<superkirbyartist> The free drivers
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: in the wiki docs, they show you how to blacklist the module named bcm43xx
<superkirbyartist>  Yes gaby
<gabkdlly> but, bcm43xx is not necessarily the driver that was trying to talk to your PCMCIA wireless card
<tinloaf> hi. how do i start the esound-deamon in xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: before you blacklisted, did you do a "lsmod" to see which drivers were loaded by default?
<jonty_rocks3> wahwa wahwah
<superkirbyartist> Nope
<Chris1978> Any c++ programmers here that use Xubuntu? I'm looking for development environment recommendations.
<superkirbyartist> !lsmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<superkirbyartist> !myself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<gabkdlly> superkirbyartist: "man lsmod" will probably tell you what you want to know
<superkirbyartist> :(
<jonty_rocks3> wah
<jonty_rocks3> Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<jonty_rocks3> can anyone help me with that PLEASE?
<tinloaf> jonty_rocks3: just look in your /ets/fstab
<gabkdlly> bye all
<Prestwick> Hello, what power management modules does xubuntu use?
<jonty_rocks3> there isnt a fstab under etc
<tinloaf> in this case you have a real problem
<tinloaf> there has to be a file /etc/fstab
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help with wifi please?
<Chris1978> I need a Xubuntu IDE for C++
<jonty_rocks3> i need help with: Unable to mount "cdname" Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<Tron04> Question regarding official ATI Linux drivers: When I install these drivers, the fireglcontrolpanel gets automatically uninstalled on xubuntu and I cannot find it anywhere. Even when I tell the ATI installer to just install the controlpanel, it does not get installed... Any hints?
<Alzi2> <Alzi2> In xubuntu, is it ok to run a window manager instead of a full desktop environment?
<vidd_laptop> what is the difference?
<Alzi2> err..
<Alzi2> cookies?
<Alzi2> I mean, i just want to try icewm
<grazie> jonty_rocks3: if you really have no file /etc/fstab nobody can help you
<vidd_laptop> you should be able to do so
<jonty_rocks3> there is
<jonty_rocks3> here is pastebin of it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/664/
<DeBert> I enabled composite extension in xorg.conf, but still no transparency and shadows, anybody know why?
<Alzi2> Is there an ubuntu flavor using fluxbox?
<zaphod_> no not by default, but you can use xubuntu as a good starting point
<DeBert> http://fluxbuntu.org/
<DeBert> Is Xubuntu build with the "--enable-compositor" option?
<Alzi2> Guys, how to start a new GDM session on another VT?
<ormiret> Alzi2: run gdm-flexiserver (I think)
<DeBert> Does anybody here have transparancy/shadows working with Xubuntu?
<amorphous_> hi all, I'm having a bit of a nightmare trying to stop xubuntu from starting up loads of apps at startup. I think i have somehow saved the desktop 'as is' at some point and am now suffering the consequences... :(
<amorphous_> any offers?
<DeBert> amorphous_: Can't you just quit all the apps, and then resave the - now empty - session?
<amorphous_> DeBert, cheers - i think the 'save-session' phrase was what i needed to open up google etc.
<amorphous_> DeBert, I'll try it. thanks.
<amorphous_> ;)
<hyper_ch> hiho
<keb> is there any way to make multisession CDs with GnomeBaker?
<keb> or any other tool in xubuntu
<superkirbyartist> My laptop wireless card isn't detected in Xubuntu.
<mdfrostt> all: is there anyone here willing to help me out with a firefox problem?
<somerville32> !ask | mdfrostt
<ubotu> mdfrostt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<somerville32> :)
<mdfrostt> firefox crashes every time I view a site with flash or ajax.  very new to linux.  any suggestions on where to start?
<mdfrostt> all: firefox crashes every time I view a site with flash or ajax.  very new to linux.  any suggestions on where to start?
<DeBert> mdfrostt: You could try flash 9 beta... http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<csjarrat> hi all
<csjarrat> having some issues with grub re-install after a win xp install
<csjarrat> anyone able to help?
<somerville32> DeBert: Flash 9  beta is in the repository
<somerville32> !grub | csjarrat
<ubotu> csjarrat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DeBert> somerville32: Sorry, didn't know that... :)
<csjarrat> beauty cheers ubotu
<jonty_rocks3> help (again)
<jonty_rocks3> it seems that for some reason my account has lost admin abilities
<jonty_rocks3> :S
<jonty_rocks3> how can I get them back?
<somerville32> jonty_rock3: Are you using xchat?
<jonty_rocks3> nope
<somerville32> Ok
<jonty_rocks3> i'm on my pc at minute
<jonty_rocks3> Xubuntu on lapop
<jonty_rocks3> laptop*
<somerville32> Then get on Xubuntu : P
* somerville32 smiles.
<jonty_rocks3> i am...
<jonty_rocks3> there is just 1 account and it aint got privileges to do anything...
<jonty_rocks3> what can I do?
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3: Only one account on your computer has admin rights.
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3: However, other accounts can be added to a group called "admin"
<jonty_rocks3> yes i no
<jonty_rocks3> how i get admin back?
<somerville32> Which allows them to execute programs AS an "admin"
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3: First we will see if you really lost it.a
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3: Launch: Applications -> System -> Users and groups
<jonty_rocks3> i cant
<jonty_rocks3> it says u cant access this
<somerville32> Open a terminal
<somerville32> execute: groups
<jonty_rocks3> wait a sec
<jonty_rocks3> it says root
<jonty_rocks3> i typed groups it said root
<Prestwick> I found them :)
<jonty_rocks3> what can I do?
<Prestwick> Basically go to the services option in Xubuntu's system menu and I can disable power management there.
<somerville32> jonty_rocks3: Login to "rescue" mode and type: adduser <your username> admin
<jonty_rocks3> ok one sec
<somerville32> Replacing <your username> with your username
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<jonty_rocks3> just booting recovery
<jonty_rocks3> done lets reboot
<somerville32> Awesome.
<Prestwick> :D
<Prestwick> Oh, I've set up NDISWRAPPER, how do I make the wifi adapter come up next time I reboot?
<somerville32> !wifi | Prestwick
<ubotu> Prestwick: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prestwick> Cheers oh Bot of all knowingness
<somerville32> :)
<Prestwick> Oh, yeah, and Somerville32 .
<somerville32> \o/
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32 thnx
<somerville32> np
<jonty_rocks3> still wont mount cd's or anything though =/
<somerville32> Error?
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<jonty_rocks3> Failed to determine the mount point for /dev/hdc
<jonty_rocks3> any ideas?
<jonty_rocks3> somerville32?
* somerville32 nods.
<jonty_rocks3> any ideas?
<somerville32> What command are you executing?
<jonty_rocks3> just double clicking the CD icon
<jonty_rocks3> on desktop
<somerville32> Can you please pastebin /etc/fstab?
<somerville32> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jonty_rocks3> already done it somewhere...
<jonty_rocks3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/675/
<jonty_rocks3> the icon on hdc in /dev has an x on it like hda1 and hda5...?
<somerville32> Does /media/cdrom0 exist?
<jonty_rocks3> lemme check
<jonty_rocks3> yes
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable PCMCIA?
<somerville32> jonty_rock3: Open up the terminal and type the following:
<somerville32> sudo mount /dev/hdc
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<jonty_rocks3> oooo
<jonty_rocks3> works thanks
<jonty_rocks3> do I have to do that EVERY time?
<somerville32> Weird...
<somerville32> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<jonty_rocks3> 6.10
<somerville32> Try unmounting it and remounting it again via the desktop icon
<jonty_rocks3> ok
<jonty_rocks3> Unable to unmount: umount: only root can unmount /dev/hdc from /media/cdrom0
<jonty_rocks3> aaaah i cant eject the disk either!
<somerville32> Can you file a bug for me?
<jonty_rocks3> how
<jonty_rocks3> ?
<somerville32> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<jonty_rocks3> it worked fine earlier...
<somerville32> Oh, then I think I know the issue
<jonty_rocks3> really??????
<somerville32> jonty_rock3: Yup
<somerville32> Applications > System > Users and Groups
<somerville32> Select your user and click properties
<somerville32> Select the user privileges tab
<jonty_rocks3> one sec plz
<jonty_rocks3> AH HA!
<jonty_rocks3> only 1 checked!
<jonty_rocks3> Administer the system!
<jonty_rocks3> ah ha!
<somerville32> How was your user created?
<jonty_rocks3> through users and groups
<somerville32> Interesting.
<somerville32> Did you select a profile?
<somerville32> And what happened to the original user account?
<jonty_rocks3> hum still cant mount =/
<somerville32> You'll need to relogin
<jonty_rocks3> oh
<jonty_rocks3> one sec
<jonty_rocks3> DUDE YOU ARE A LIFESAVER TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY TY SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH =D
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> You're welcome :] 
<jonty_rocks3> =DDDD
* jonty_rocks3 is AFK, Playing with Xubuntu =D I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable pcmcia in Ubuntu?
<somerville32> Not sure superkirbyartist
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable pcmcia in Ubuntu?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: it is enabled
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: do "lspcmcia" in the terminal
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion: Well my wireless card isn't detected
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: doesn't mean your pcmcia isn't enabled ... just means you don't have the module for your wireless card, i am pretty sure i explained that to you last night
<superkirbyartist> Well I tried and I tried.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: what was the wireless card? ... i will do my best to walk you through it
<superkirbyartist> WNA-1330
<superkirbyartist> And I installed Windows Wireless Driver Support.
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: installed windows wireless support? ... ndswrapper?
<superkirbyartist> Yes, maxamillion.
<maxamillion> ok
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion do you know of a card that isn't much in american dollars but works in Xubuntu?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported <-- pick one that "works out of box"
<Prestwick> Could we add to this adapters that do or don't work?
<maxamillion> Prestwick: sure, you have a wiki login?
<superkirbyartist> I need laptop card.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: did you look at that link? ... its full of them
<superkirbyartist> Well they are not organized well Max.
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: yes ... they are categorized by interface
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: here ... go to this one ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsByVersion
<grazie> trying to get xmms to play aacplus streams. think i need to add faad2 plugin
<grazie> anyone know how to do it?
<superkirbyartist> Only 2 PCMCIA cards :(
<superkirbyartist> DWL-650 and DWL-G630 same thing?
<nickdev> hello
* maxamillion seems to remember more than that .... 
<maxamillion> i think that wiki page is under construction
<maxamillion> nickdev: hello
<nickdev> how do you shut off appelet
<nickdev> all I want this pc is for updating ipod and sufing and amsn
<grazie> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<grazie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickdev> which is the best program for interfacing with an ipod?\
<maxamillion> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.4-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<maxamillion> !info gtkpod
<nickdev> !info gtkpod
<superkirbyartist> !mple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> hrmm...
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion I will try WNA-2330 please check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsDlink
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: sounds like a plan
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion: Will it work for sure or should I remove the Windows wireless thingee.
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
* somerville32 screams.
<superkirbyartist> !somerville32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about somerville32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !scream | somerville32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> !lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superkirbyartist> Hello?
<superkirbyartist> !hello?
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: should work without having to remove the ndswrapper ... but it is probably a good idea to remove it
<superkirbyartist> sudo apt-get remove what files?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: don't know ... never touched ndswrapper
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: and sudo apt-get remove doesn't removed files, it removes packages
<superkirbyartist> Well I need to pay 60$ for new card.
<superkirbyartist> This card was only 45$ but doesn't work.
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion it says "MadWifi Driver" does that come with Ubuntu?
<nickdev> how do you shut down appelets
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: yeah, think so
<superkirbyartist> Okay well wish me good luck.
<superkirbyartist> Okay?
<maxamillion> good luck
<superkirbyartist> Thank you.  I will get the card at the store now.  Goodbye.
<slow-motion> hallo
<maxamillion> hello
<nickdev> hello again
<maxamillion> hi
<nickdev> how do you shut down process in xubuntu
<nickdev> I only have a athlon 500 with 128 megs of ram
<maxamillion> nickdev: what process do you want to shutdown?
<nickdev> ok how do I know which are running?
<maxamillion> few different ways ... the easiest i can think of without the command line is ... Applications->System->Process Manager
<maxamillion> right click a process to end it
<nickdev> ok
<nickdev> will that speed up my pc?
<maxamillion> no
<maxamillion> not really
<nickdev> ok how do I speed it up then
<maxamillion> well ... wait, it might free up some resources but in general i don't see you getting an extreme amount of speed out of it
<nickdev> ok
<nickdev> ram is the answer
<maxamillion> yeah, probably
<nickdev> ok
<maxamillion> xubuntu does pretty much everything it can to be fast and feature rich ... i don't think you would get much improvement with software unless you revert to something like flux, icewm, or EDE and use applications that don't require gtk or qt libs ... but that would be more difficult than it sounds because of how many applications are written in both
<nickdev> ok how do you make boot floppies for an older pc
<nickdev> doesn't boot on cd rom
<maxamillion> nickdev: try here ... http://www.bootdisk.com/
<clem-vangelis> hi all
<maxamillion> hello
<clem-vangelis> i have a problem with xubuntu , at boot he show me the login screen , then i log he start XFCE and my cursor disappear and he go back to the login screen :/
<maxamillion> clem-vangelis: that is quite the problem ... sadly i don't personally know how to fix it
<clem-vangelis> ok thx
<maxamillion> i'm gonna go .. bbl
<Kraken> How do I change the default text editor from pico? setting the EDITOR variable doesn't seem to work :/
<BBQ_Fetus> can someone help me out please?
<Kraken> Ah, found it.
<Kraken> Maybe BBQ_Fetus. What is your problem?
<BBQ_Fetus> I just installed Xubuntu 6.10 via alternate install CD
<BBQ_Fetus> the install seemed to go okay, but i am having display problems
<BBQ_Fetus> i am running a dell p1110 monitor
<BBQ_Fetus> and after the splash screen when it goes to the desktop
<BBQ_Fetus> my display is extremely fuzzy, offset, and ghosting to the point where 2 cursurs are showing up
<BBQ_Fetus> the display is so bad i cannot even navigate the desktop to possibly correct the problem
<PuMpErNiCkLe> What video card are you using?
<BBQ_Fetus> i believe its an ATI 3D Rage IIc AGP Graphic w/ 4MB SDRAM
<BBQ_Fetus> its an old e machines box
<BBQ_Fetus> i had windows xp pro running on it before, and it displayed beautifully with no problems
<BBQ_Fetus> but was extremely slow
<BBQ_Fetus> thus the move to xubuntu
<BBQ_Fetus> also of note, i attempted to install ubuntu on it about a year ago with the same display problem
<somerville32> BBQ_Fetus: I can probably help you when I get home from work.
<BBQ_Fetus> excellent, i appreciate any help i can get, what time do u get off work?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<hyper_ch> hmmmm BBQ....
<BBQ_Fetus> any ideas?
<BBQ_Fetus> im really excited to try and get this running
<somerville32> I get off in 4 hours :] 
<hyper_ch> BBQ_Fetus: run in a consol:   lspci | grep VGA
<BBQ_Fetus> im extremely new to linux, so i will next step by step help if possible
<BBQ_Fetus> how do i run a console
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's probably just running at a colour depth or resolution that the driver can't handle.
<hyper_ch> BBQ_Fetus: Applications --> System --> Terminal
<hyper_ch> then a black windows with command line will open
<BBQ_Fetus> can i run that from the alternate cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hyper_ch: a) His display is futzed, b) he already said what card he's using o.O
<hyper_ch> PuMpErNiCkLe: he said he believes it's a ATI 3D....
<BBQ_Fetus> because i cannot navigate the desktop due to the display problems
<hyper_ch> oh... hmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> BBQ_Fetus: Try dropping to a console via ctrl + alt + F2 and running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - this will give you usable console with an interactive guide to reconfiguring your display.
<hyper_ch> BBQ_Fetus: how are you then in here now?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Setting it to use a lower resolution and color depth should give you a usable graphical interface.
<hyper_ch> BBQ_Fetus: listen to PuMpErNiCkLe... he's a guru
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, hold on, i will fire up the machine
<somerville32> You might need to use the vesa driver
<BBQ_Fetus> do i need to be at the desktop to drop to a console?
<somerville32> no
<BBQ_Fetus> do i run it from the alternate CD?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, just the regular install.
<somerville32> do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<BBQ_Fetus> so at what point should i hit ctrl + alt + F2 to access the console?
<somerville32> After the computer boots
<BBQ_Fetus> i was plugging away at cntrl alt F2 during boot
<nickdev> how do you ount a drive..mount cdrom?
<BBQ_Fetus> but it made it to the desktop anyway
<somerville32> Just press crtl + alt + F1 now
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, im at the xubuntu login now
<BBQ_Fetus> now what?
<BBQ_Fetus>  hello guys?
<hyper_ch> you are asekd for login name?
<BBQ_Fetus> yes, what should i put?
<BBQ_Fetus> it is not accepting the password i setup during install
<BBQ_Fetus> is there a generic login i can use?
<DarthLappy> BBQ_Fetus: There shouldn't really be any reason why the login and password you set up during install don't work.
<BBQ_Fetus> thats what i figured, is there anyway to reset the username and password
<DarthLappy> Unless you can get in to a VT to log into root, you'd have to use the recovery option, or whatever it is.
<DarthLappy> I'm not terribly sure of the procedure, having never done it in Ubuntu.
<BBQ_Fetus> how to i get to a vt?
<DarthLappy> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<BBQ_Fetus> yeah, thats what i did, thats what brought me to the login screen
<DarthLappy> ...And you entered your username and password there?
<BBQ_Fetus> yes
<BBQ_Fetus> says xubuntu login:
<BBQ_Fetus> looks like a dos prompt
<DarthLappy> Ya.
<BBQ_Fetus> and its not working
<BBQ_Fetus> how can i log into root
<DarthLappy> Eww, root.
<DarthLappy> You have to enable root logins.
<BBQ_Fetus> my original problem is with my display once it boots to the desktop
<BBQ_Fetus> it its fuzzy, ghosted and repeated images,  the cursor shows up twice
<DarthLappy> I'm no good at display problems.
<BBQ_Fetus> so it is impossible to navigate the desktop
<BBQ_Fetus> so im going on a tip, where i was directed to run a console
<DarthLappy> Sensible tip.
<BBQ_Fetus> and run
<BBQ_Fetus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<BBQ_Fetus> but i cannot seem to get to the point to do that
<DarthLappy> You might wanna try using you install CD to see if you can rescue your login :)
<DarthLappy> your*
<BBQ_Fetus> i have the alternate cd
<BBQ_Fetus> will that work?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> At boot, at the grub menu, you can choose to boot in rescue mode, which takes you directly to a root console.
<BBQ_Fetus> from the alternate cd?
<BBQ_Fetus> or regular boot?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Regular boot.
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, what is the grub menu, how do i access it?
<BBQ_Fetus> is that the part when i hit esc quick
<BBQ_Fetus> and it gives me 3 options
<BBQ_Fetus> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yup.
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, should i select ubuntu kernal 2.6.17.8 generic (recovery mode)
<BBQ_Fetus> or whatever
<BBQ_Fetus> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yup.
<BBQ_Fetus> okay. thanks.  its doing its thing, ill tell you when it gets to login
<BBQ_Fetus> okay im now at the root
<BBQ_Fetus> what should my next step be?
* maxamillion contemplates the political correctness and family friendly status of a username like BBQ_Fetus 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Reconfigure X, using a lower res or color depth.
<BBQ_Fetus> what command should i enter to do that?
<maxamillion> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* maxamillion is randomly bleeding from the face
<BBQ_Fetus> im at root@xubuntu:~#
<BBQ_Fetus> is that where i should enter the command?
<maxamillion> yeah ... since you are root just don't type "sudo"
<maxamillion> sudo is a command that allows you "fake root" privilages to run a command that would other wise need the root user to run, but you are root ... so you don't need the command
<BBQ_Fetus> ahh
<BBQ_Fetus> thank you
<BBQ_Fetus> okay im in
<BBQ_Fetus> should i attemp an auto detect video settings first?
<maxamillion> sure
<maxamillion> i always let it auto detect first, because if it can detect it ... my work is easier :)
<BBQ_Fetus> so what should i be specifically looking for during the setup
<BBQ_Fetus> to get my display to work correctly on the desktop
<maxamillion> i don't understand ...
<BBQ_Fetus> the reason i am here is because i installed xubuntu
<BBQ_Fetus> but after the splash screen when it gets to the desktop the display is awful
<BBQ_Fetus> it is fuzzy, pushed to the right, ghosted, showing double cursors
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: ah, ok ... what graphics card do you have?
<BBQ_Fetus> ati 3d rage IIc
<maxamillion> just a moment
<BBQ_Fetus> ok
<esc> evening
<DarthLappy> Morning.
<BBQ_Fetus> the monitor i am using is a dell P1110, i had xp pro running on it before, and it displayed beautifully, but the os was incredibly slow
<BBQ_Fetus> thus my move to xubuntu
<maxamillion> :)
<BBQ_Fetus> any ideas?
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: yeah, just had to find the site ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: that _should_ help alot, most video problems like yours are result of the open source drivers not supporting some graphics card correctly
<BBQ_Fetus> thank you
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<BBQ_Fetus> i am thinking it may have something to do with my monitor
<maxamillion> that's possible too
<BBQ_Fetus> i installed ubuntu on this same box about a year ago
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Support shouldn't be an issue with that card.
<BBQ_Fetus> at the time i had an older monitor, that no longer works
<maxamillion> hrmm...
<BBQ_Fetus> and ubuntu displayed fine
<BBQ_Fetus> then i got this monitor
<BBQ_Fetus> and it was giving me the same problems with the ubuntu install a year ago
<maxamillion> oh ... then yeah, its the monitor
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's probably just trying to use an unsupported color depth and/or resolution.
<esc> either that or your hsync or vsync are out of range
<esc> unlinkely but possible
<maxamillion> also true
<esc> BBQ_Fetus, the best thing is to examine the Xorg.0.log
<esc> that how i usually end up fixing the never ending trail of broken xorg.confs
<BBQ_Fetus> i am at configuring xserver-xorg
<BBQ_Fetus> what resolutions should i select to use?
<esc> that depends on what resolutions you would like to use for the display
<esc> 15" usually go at 1024x768
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: the ones you know are supported by your monitor and xorg will always try to use the highest you select first
<BBQ_Fetus> it is a dell P1110 monitor
<esc> question: does ubuntu not support automagically detecting video modes via DRI?
<BBQ_Fetus> its a 21 in monitor
<esc> riight
<esc> you can probabyl get som amazingly large modes with that :-)
<esc> probabyl 1600 or larger :-)
<maxamillion> esc: i don't know the answer to that question, but i _think_ it does
<esc> exactly
<esc> so during the onfigure process
<BBQ_Fetus> http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_techspecs_full.php/masterid=332101
<BBQ_Fetus> that is the monitor
<esc> with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BBQ_Fetus> it says its resolution is
<esc> it should give you a list of modes that would like to use, and it "should" select all those your monitor is capable of
<BBQ_Fetus> 1280 x 1024,
<BBQ_Fetus> 1800 x 1440
<BBQ_Fetus> but the xserver has more of them selected
<esc> yeah so you can either just select everything below 1800 x1440 (!!!) for safety
<esc> or just that highest one, and another default one, like 1024x768
<esc> means less clutter in your xorg.conf, but thats just for perfectionist geeks :-)
<BBQ_Fetus> it doesnt give me an option for 1800 x 1440 option
<esc> oups...
<zOap> how do I put a user path(bin) to be loaded at startup?
<BBQ_Fetus> so i will choose 1280 x 1024 and lower
<BBQ_Fetus> just make sure that is the highest selected correct?
<esc> BBQ_Fetus, yes you can always manually reconfigure xorg.conf when you have the system up and running
<BBQ_Fetus> ok, excellent, thanks
<esc> i guess it also has something to do with your video card, and the modes that it supports (maybe_not_sure)
<esc> zOap, what shell are you using bash?
<zOap> esc, yeah, but this bin should also be available to xfce wm..
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, i am at selecting monitor characteristics
<BBQ_Fetus> would u recommend simple medium or advanced?
<esc> zOap, um, not sure, you can try adding it to the bash
<esc> not sure what your trying to do :-)
<zOap> esc, adding it to bash?
<esc> BBQ_Fetus, if your asking me use simple :-)
<BBQ_Fetus> k
<zOap> esc, I have a user bin dir /home/user/bin. I want that to be available both to bash and the other applications . like gmrun and so on.
<esc> zOap, yes bash usues an environment variable called PATH to determine the executable oaths
<zOap> esc, I know, but as it is now I have to  EXPORT PATH each time I log on..
<esc> hmmm i am using zsh, but as far as i can remember bash uses a file called .bashrc
<zOap> esc, so the question is, where do I put the EXPORT PATH string so that its loaded at startup?
<esc> .bashrc
<DarthLappy> Whoa, the bots are borking?
<zOap> esc, yes, and that works for bash. but I also want it to be available for the other apps, like gmrun and so on...
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, it wrote to the xorg.config, im back at the root
<BBQ_Fetus> what is the command to reboot?
<DarthLappy> reboot
<BBQ_Fetus> and wish me luck guys
<DarthLappy> :)
<esc> sudo reboot
<esc> :-)
<BBQ_Fetus> here we do
<esc> zOap, not sure what is gmrun?
<zOap> esc, I know gnome have a .gnomerc file but I don't know what xfce has..
<BBQ_Fetus> cross your fingers for a beautiful display once we reach the decktop
<zOap> esc, gmrun is a run dialog..
<esc> you could try man gmrun, and look there to find out how it loads paths
<zOap> esc, but that would only apply to gmrun. I want it to be available to all of the xfce desktop
<esc> try looking in .config/
<zOap> esc, ok, thanks
<esc> it has some stuff related to xfce4 there
<esc> i mus admit i'm still on breezy for this machine, and i basically just use zsh for all my stuff
<BBQ_Fetus> welp, it looks a little bit better
<esc> i guess because PATH is an environment variable it "might" apply to xfce too
<BBQ_Fetus> it is somewhat readable and possibly navigatable
<esc> not just too bash
<BBQ_Fetus> but stilla a mess
<esc> but also zsh
<esc> BBQ_Fetus, got a screenshot?
<esc> whats wrong with it, too large , too small?
<esc> you can use the command "xrandr" from the command line to show available video modes btw ..
<esc> zOap, any luck yet?
<zOap> esc, nope. no path file .rc there...
<BBQ_Fetus> my user name and password is not working to login to the desktop
<BBQ_Fetus> is there a way to recover it?
<slow-motion> n8
<esc> BBQ_Fetus, never happend to me before, your saying the password you eneterd and username, during installation, now don't work?
<BBQ_Fetus> yes
<BBQ_Fetus> an im pretty sure i am entering it correct
<esc> well, it did ask you twice
<ormiret> BBQ_Fetus: if you reboot to recovery mode you can use the passwd command to reset the user password
<BBQ_Fetus> can i reset the username too?
<ormiret> yes, but that is trickier
<esc> ormiret, do you know if the PATH env variable is also used by xfce to find applications?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zOap: You can extend the default $PATH in ~/.bash_profile
<BBQ_Fetus> should i just do a complete reinstall?
<BBQ_Fetus> maybe burn a desktop cd, and see if i can get it to display correctly with a live CD?
<zOap> PuMpErNiCkLe, I know. What I want is to extend the path for xfce... so that the run dialog can recognice my user commands..
<zOap> PuMpErNiCkLe, like .gnomerc but for xfce...
#xubuntu 2007-01-07
<ormiret> BBQ_Fetus: you can find out what the username is by looking in /home but if you want ot change it then a reinstall is probably the easiest way.
<ormiret> esc: not sure, sorry.
<esc> PuMpErNiCkLe, whats the difference between .bashrc and .bash_profile
<esc> is .bash_profile just login shells?
<BBQ_Fetus> do i have to be in root to look at /home?
<esc> not to look at it no
<esc> to modify it, yes :-)
<BBQ_Fetus> how can i look at it?
<esc> well you'll need to login first :-)
<BBQ_Fetus> thats the problem
<BBQ_Fetus> i cant log in
<esc> you can use a live CD, like grml, for example to examine the file system
<esc> or knoppix for that matter
<BBQ_Fetus> it wont accept my username and pw i thought i created last night
<ormiret> BBQ_Fetus: teh recovery mode doesn't require a login - you go straight to a priviledged shell
<ormiret> from there you can look in /home to see what the username is and then reset the password for the user with the passwd command
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bash_profile is read a login, bashrc is for non-login terminals.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> s/a login/at login/
<esc> PuMpErNiCkLe, so if i go and modify the PATH in .bashrc, it'll go adding stuff to PATH with every shell i open eh lol :-)
<ormiret> esc: only in that shell, not systemwide
<BBQ_Fetus> so when i get to root type /home
<BBQ_Fetus> ?
<esc> try ls //home
<esc> minus one /
<ormiret> BBQ_Fetus: 'ls /home/' will list one directory for each user
<BBQ_Fetus> it showed the txt
<BBQ_Fetus> "oem" in blue
<BBQ_Fetus> is that my username?
<ormiret> no, in that case you've done an OEM install and haven't configured it for your user yet.
<ormiret> hang on a sec I'll look up the instructions
<esc> by default directories are colored blue :-)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Blah... those links are completely useless.
<DarthLappy> PuMpErNiCkLe: Ya.
<ormiret> BBQ_Fetus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu_OEM_Installer_Overview
<BBQ_Fetus> okay
<BBQ_Fetus> so oem is the username
<BBQ_Fetus> with the pw i selected?
<Pirate-king> is there anyway to fix a login password
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion: We returned the wireless card.
<superkirbyartist> And we got the one that claimed compatability.
<maxamillion> ok
<BBQ_Fetus> okay, im in guys
<superkirbyartist> Sadly, after tests and tests, it didn't work, and the computer complained with an error message : "unable to power slot"
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: what does "lspcmcia" say?
<superkirbyartist> So we left the big computer store and went to a smaller store
<BBQ_Fetus> now that im at the desktop, how can i troubleshoot my display problems,  i can somewhat make out the display
<superkirbyartist> We gave up and aimed for Ethernet products.
<superkirbyartist> There is a 45$ card that works perfectly.
<superkirbyartist> But I bought the 15$ USB-to-Ethernet cable to ty
<superkirbyartist> try to make it work, since it was cheaper.
<maxamillion> cool
<superkirbyartist> Now, the question is, how can I get the cable to work?
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, just went to go get laptop.
<superkirbyartist> So how can I get my cable to work?
<BBQ_Fetus> how can i manually set the resolution in the GUI? it only lets me select a max of 1024 x 768
<BBQ_Fetus> and the right half of the screen is flickering badly
<BBQ_Fetus> but this is the best i have gotten it to display thus far
<BBQ_Fetus> so i have hope
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: what do you mean by "getting my cable to work"?
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: in Applications->Settings->Display Settings
<superkirbyartist> I plug it into usb port on laptop, the other end is ethernet (plugged to modem).
<BBQ_Fetus> yes i know, thats where i was at
<BBQ_Fetus> but 1024 x 768 is the max setting it gives me
<BBQ_Fetus> and i still have display problems
<superkirbyartist> http://tinyurl.com/yljgtu is the product
<BBQ_Fetus> the right side of the screen flickers badly
<BBQ_Fetus> but the whole left side displays fine
<BBQ_Fetus> where can i manually edit the resolution?
<BBQ_Fetus> so i can select it in the display properties
<BBQ_Fetus> anyone?
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxamillion> BBQ_Fetus: the resolutions are listed towards the bottom of the file ... you can't miss them, there will be alot of them
<BBQ_Fetus> do i run that in a terminal?
<DarthLappy> That's the config file.
<BBQ_Fetus> do i get to it from a terminal?
<DarthLappy> You can edit it with sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flashall> hello everyone
<DarthLappy> Hello.
<Flashall> i'm promoting a very interesting  poll on which should be the default email client in xubuntu
<Flashall> please visit this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332781 and give your opinion
<superkirbyartist> Maxamillion?
<Flashall> Really all your opinion would be really be important. I think, that is an important thread, I've also contacted the claws mail developers to keepm in touch with the thread
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: what?
<superkirbyartist> How can I get the Nexxtech USB to Ethernet cable to work?
<Flashall> i think that we all can benefit from a more efficient email client that Thunderbird
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: i have never heard of that device, why would i know how to make it functional?
<superkirbyartist> Anyone?
<maxamillion> superkirbyartist: something like that isn't specific to xubuntu ... you might want to try asking in #ubuntu ... there are generally more users in there and someone might be able to help
<Flashall> hey cool one of the claws mail developers offered his support on ubuntu forums, for enhancing claws mail experience in xubuntu. That would be very benefit :D
<Flashall> he's offering help to xubuntu developer team
<kalikiana7> Flashall: If they improved html mail support Claws Mail might be a pretty nice default client.
<Flashall> kalikiana, yes i agree, but i think that we should take advantage of thei're help. and kalikiana7 you can add that topic to the poll
<Flashall> Thunderbird as firefix, it's to "memory leaked" :P and in low end PC's often blocks
<BBQ_Fetus> okay guys can u walk me thru this, how to configure my monitor settings to display correctly
<BBQ_Fetus> this is my monitor
<BBQ_Fetus> specs
<BBQ_Fetus> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/p1110/En/specs.htm
<kalikiana> Flashall: I posted and voted, now it's up to the developers and the Xubuntu team. :)
<crimsun> to replace moz-tbird with gtk2 syl-claws?
<Flashall> kalikiana,  thanks for your support, please spread this poll for all the xubuntu users you know, i've been promissed by the claws mail developers that they would keep that thread under the eye
<maxamillion> crimsun: yes, that seems to be what the majority would like to see happen for feisty and there is even a claws devel who would like to help make it happen
<vidd_laptop> what i miss?
<Flashall> this thread can also help to gice claws mail developers a better feadback of their application, and can help them improve much features
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: lemme get you a link
<kalikiana> vid: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332781
<maxamillion> yeah ... that's the one
* vidd_laptop goes to read
<crimsun> people must learn to migrate feature requests to -devel and launchpad
<Flashall> sorry about my bad english in the thread
<crimsun> most of us don't read the forum
<vidd_laptop> lol...check this quote:
<vidd_laptop> Windows (n): A 32 bit shell for a 16 bit operating system,
<vidd_laptop> originally written for an 8 bit processor on a 4 bit bus by a 2 bit company
<vidd_laptop> that can't stand 1 bit of competition! - Anon
<maxamillion> crimsun: i do ... i can be the bridge ;)
<crimsun> you've got your work cut out for you :p
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: nice, where'd you find that?
<maxamillion> crimsun: yeah, i've noticed ... only been on the forums for like a week and a half, have to check them 2 or 3 times a day to partially keep up
<vidd_laptop> on that link
<Flashall> well crimsun you could help spread the forum poll in the feature requests to -devel and launchpad. i'm not registered on those :(
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: oh ... hrh
<maxamillion> heh*
<crimsun> Flashall: I could, but I don't care enough about either moz-tbird or gtk2 syl-claws to do so
<crimsun> i.e., the current default does not annoy me enough to do so
<Flashall> crimsun,  which email u use? mutt?
<maxamillion> Flashall: it has been spoken about in -devel and i don't really see a big conversation community on launchpad
<crimsun> however, since this is a community-driven derivative, if the community puts forth the effort, then the community can make it happen
<crimsun> Flashall: all those
<maxamillion> crimsun: i told the devel who wants to help to post on the mailing list, if he does i figure we can then see who is interested and go from there
<maxamillion> claws devel*
<vidd_laptop> there is a default e-mail client?
<Flashall> maxamillion,  i have sponken with some xubuntu users, and they don't understand why thunderbird is the default choice fot GUI email client, since its much of a resource eater
* vidd_laptop never noticed =] 
<maxamillion> Flashall: the same argument happens all the time over firefox
<Flashall> i think there are many users as i , that want a change :)
<Flashall> maxamillion,  you are correct, however claws mail has al the major features that thunderbird has
<Flashall> even supports themes and plugins
<vidd_laptop> is claws in the repo's?
<crimsun> yes, it's in the repo.
* vidd_laptop will have to check it out
<Flashall> vidd_laptop, u can download the latest version from the repos of the site :) they have repos for dapper and edgy
<vidd_laptop> cool...but i dont like adding repo's to my sources list
<maxamillion> Flashall: claws does not atopt the users gtk theme and does not have html support ...
<Flashall> maxamillion, yes but if the developers colaborate they can change that
<maxamillion> !sylpheed-claws-gtk2
<ubotu> sylpheed-claws-gtk2: Fast, lightweight and user-friendly GTK2 based email client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0~rc3-1 (edgy), package size 1244 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: its in the repos
<vidd_laptop> kk
<vidd_laptop> 2.6.1 is the latest...
<maxamillion> Flashall: well, lets take one step at a time and work on that ... i just don't want to put all this effort into "selling" the idea to the dev team and the user community to have the features we need not implemented in time for feisty's release
<kalikiana> Html and Theming are just the two points I critisized in the thread and which I'd say have to be fixed when Claws Mail becomes the default client.
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: ooooh, ok
<maxamillion> kalikiana: yeah, i took those as examples from your post ;)
<kalikiana> Oh, ok *g
<crimsun> do I need to upload 2.6.1?
<crimsun> no one seems to complain that it's not present in 7.04
<Flashall> i've spoke earlier with Colin Leroy, one of the project leaders , and he was interested in given all the support needed for helping xubuntu experience, and  improve user experience
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, can you add it to the repo's?
<Flashall> so we can expect good things, although i agree with you maxamillion
<crimsun> vidd_laptop: I'm not going to unless there's a rabid group of people who can't live without it
* vidd_laptop does not like to add things to his apt source list
<crimsun> (and I'm speaking of 7.04, not 6.06 or 6.10)
<maxamillion> crimsun: i personally think you shouldn't bother with the effort until there is enough organization and support behind these conversations
<vidd_laptop> ....
<Flashall> kalikiana,  you can download a tango theme to claws mail
<Flashall>      TangoClaws
<Flashall> 	Author: Frederik Elwert
<Flashall> View all icons 	Download (32 kB)
<Flashall> Downloads: 1479
<Flashall> i think that one of your complaints its easy to overcome ;)
<maxamillion> Flashall: what if the user wants to alter their theme ... claws will still hold the theme we set it to
<crimsun> sigh, a name change to boot
<crimsun> I -love- that crack.
<maxamillion> Flashall: and you know that would be one of the common questions we answer around here too
<Flashall> sorry maxamillion  i didn't understood what is your point
<vidd_laptop> Flashall, everyone and thier brother will be asking how to change themes
<vidd_laptop> i think
<maxamillion> Flashall: well if the installation package has the gtk theme to match the desktop, if the user wanted to change their theme then claws wouldn't change with it, it itself would have to be re-themed and alot of users would complain
<vidd_laptop> is there a way to link the two?
<maxamillion> probably
<Flashall> maxamillion,  know i undestand your point
<vidd_laptop> question...does thundebird have a theme thing?
<Flashall> vidd_laptop,  yes
<vidd_laptop> does thunderbird's theme correspond with the desktop theme?
<Flashall> no, i think it is the default mozilla thunderbird theme
<vidd_laptop> or do you have to manually reconfigure it too?
<maxamillion> yeah ... mozilla just kinda does its own thing
<vidd_laptop> then i think the "theme mismatch" is a mute point
<Flashall> yap, thats also true
<vidd_laptop> if the alternative dont do it, then having this "claws" do it (or able to do it) is just a bonus
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: yeah ... guess that's true
<BBQ_Fetus> how do i get back to the gui from an alt cntrl f2
<vidd_laptop> <cntr><alt><f7>
<Flashall> however even if thunderbird is included in the next release, i think that claws mail, is a healthy competition  :) and we all can benefit
<BBQ_Fetus> awwww that you
<maxamillion> Flashall: true
<vidd_laptop> BBQ_Fetus, ???
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: i think he ment "thank you"
* vidd_laptop is just not with it today
<vidd_laptop> not enough coffee
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: yeah, story of my life... there will never be enough coffee
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, IS there such a thing?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: apparently not ....
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: drink coffee all day and still fall asleep that night ... doesn't make sense
* vidd_laptop could drown in coffee and complain there was not enough....
<vidd_laptop> maxamillion, if I DONT get coffee b4 bed, i CANT sleep
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: well that's just addiction
<maxamillion> at its best i might add ;)
* maxamillion embraces his caffeine addiction 
<crimsun> coffee's like water here; I just drink it whenever
<vidd_laptop> water? what's that?....oh the stuff you make coffee with!!!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Mead ftw; cheers.
<vidd_laptop> mead?
<vidd_laptop> is that like beer?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No, it's fermented honey.
<crimsun> that would kill me
<crimsun> being type II and all.
<vidd_laptop> on occasion i dont drink coffee b4 bed....i dring soda
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, dont you have a shot or something to cure that?
<vidd_laptop> PuMpErNiCkLe, sounds like an aquired taste
* vidd_laptop is not sure he could drink(?) that
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It is, a bit.
<vidd_laptop> somerville32 must be away...he hasnt chased us to offtopic yet
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<crimsun> vidd_laptop: pricking myself every drink would suck.
<vidd_laptop> so take a shot drink three and then prick
<crimsun> it's the same deal
<vidd_laptop> (if you can still shot straight)
<crimsun> the path of laziness dictates that I stick w/ water
* vidd_laptop had some pity for you around here somewhere, but he thinks his old lady threw it out cuzz it was getting rancid
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<maxamillion> so ... i found out this machine wouldn't boot a 2.6 kernel, i install debian sarge because it offers a 2.4 kernel by default _and_ recognizes this random ethernet card so i get everything installed and working but i want to run lighttpd on it which is only offered in etch and sid ... what do i do? think to myself "why not just upgrade to etch?" ... well i did, now i have to start over because the 2.6 kernel of etch 
<maxamillion> </rant>
<vidd_laptop> lol
* vidd_laptop points to offtopic
* maxamillion has performed his noob move of the week
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Build it yourself. ^^
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: i plan to do so this time around
<maxamillion> PuMpErNiCkLe: well, no ... i think i am just going to use Boa because i only wanna host a wiki, files, and a web page on this thing
<crimsun> !lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.13~r1370-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 288 kB, installed size 852 kB
<crimsun> so...about it only being in etch and sid ...
<crimsun> heck, there's really no excuse
<crimsun> !lighttpd dapper
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 273 kB, installed size 828 kB
<maxamillion> crimsun: ubuntu hasn't done a 2.4 kernel since 5.10 and 5.10 won't boot on this thing, only 5.04 and 5.04 won't see the ethernet card but debian sarge will
<maxamillion> crimsun: and lighttpd isn't in the sarge repo ... only etch and sid
<crimsun> Ubuntu has never used a 2.4 kernel.
<vidd_laptop> crimsun, that is an incorrect statement
* crimsun chuckles
<crimsun> is it now?
<crimsun> I invite to you investigate our 4.10 release, which shipped with 2.6.8.1
* vidd_laptop is almost possitve that the first version at least was before 2.6 was released
<crimsun> and you'd be almost positively incorrect.
<maxamillion> crimsun: i insalled 2.4.27 on 5.04 on this machine last night
<crimsun> seriously, go download a 4.10 iso and see
<maxamillion> crimsun: from the installation cd i got through shipit
<crimsun> yes, you -can- install a 2.4 kernel
<maxamillion> crimsun: i'm not doubting you, but the 2.4 was able to be used for install back then and isn't now
<crimsun> we have never and won't ship a 2.4 in the default install.
<maxamillion> yes, that i know and you shouldn't
<crimsun> it would be beneficial to make the card work under 2.6
<vidd_laptop> what is the lspcmcia for the card?
<vidd_laptop> hack it till it hurts -- i mean WORKS --
<maxamillion> crimsun: its not so much the card, the whole system won't boot on 2.6 ... its a sony picturebook with all external peripherals and the 2.6 kernel won't see the cd-rom drive after the kernel loads so i can't install anything .... knoppix won't even boot on this thing with 2.6
<Flashall> well guys got to go sleep
<Flashall> good knight or good day ;)
<Flashall> knight=night eheheh tricky english
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> night
<cellofellow> hello
<vidd_laptop> *wave* cellofellow
<cellofellow> :)
* kalikiana waves at cellofellow
<cellofellow> hi kalikiana
* kalikiana is eating tapioka noodles with coco sauce *g
<cellofellow> huh
<vidd_laptop> tapioka noodles?
<vidd_laptop> coco sause?
<kalikiana> yeah, from an asian shop :)
<kalikiana> only i should've thinned the sauce, it's pretty sweat
<mdfrostt> all:  having trouble running BOINC.  it's installed into /usr/BOINC.  if I cd to that directory and run "./boincmgr" it runs correctly, but if I run "/usr/BOINC/boincmgr" the program opens but won't connect to localhost.  any ideas?
<ormiret> the only diference there should be would be the current working directory, try running 'PWD="/usr/BOINC"; /usr/BOINC/boincmgr' from somewhere else
<mdfrostt> ormiret: no dice.
<ormiret> not sure what's wrong with it then, a script (or alias) to do the cd and then run boinc might be worth a try though.
<remyzero> hello
<mdfrostt> forgive me for being ignorant, but I'm very new to linux (today's my first day) and I haven't a clue how to do that.  any chance you could walk me through creating a script or alias?
<cellofellow> I know scripts, alias's on the other hand, I don't know.
<snook353> how do i take a screenshot on xubuntu?
<snook353> i saw it somewhere, but i don't remember how
<cellofellow> snook353: add the screenshot plugin to the panel, then click it.
<maxamillion> snook353: default ... use gimp, i recommend installing scrot
<maxamillion> !scrot
<ubotu> scrot: command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-7 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<maxamillion> snook353: well ... yeah, that too :P ...
<cellofellow> the panel plugin works for me.
<maxamillion> yeah, the panel plugin is good ... i forgot about that one
<mdfrostt> ormiret: nevermind.  I just found out that it comes with a script, and I should have been using it in the first place (run_manager instead of boincmgr)  thanks anyway!
<ormiret> mdfrostt: and I'd almost finished typing an explanation of how to make a script :)
<remyzero> if the manufacturer of a mobo doesnt supply drivers for linux, is there a site that has them?
<cellofellow> drivers should just be in the kernel.
<remyzero> for the intel 945 chipset
<remyzero> oh, i am looking at maxamillion post in the forum ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Those are definitely included by default.
<remyzero> and the rest of the drivers for the mobo?
<remyzero> onboard video and network?
<cellofellow> maybe it's the video and the sound and such.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Most likely included.  The video may require a proprietary driver for full 3d acceleration, but that would be in the repository if there was one.
<remyzero> ah thank you
<remyzero> the default video driver works
<remyzero> not wel
<remyzero> *well
<cellofellow> I've never had an Intel video card on linux, so I don't know which driver works best. I've an nvidia.
<remyzero> and when i update xubuntu the desktop exits to cli after logging on
<cellofellow> odd.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The intel drivers are included by default, one version only, since Intel releases their driver source code.
<Pirate-king> how do you get isa sound cards to work with xubuntu
<remyzero> so i think i need to keep searching
<remyzero> this sounds promising
<remyzero> "Compiling and/or upgrading video drivers in Linux is a complex and error-prone task."
<cellofellow> I've upgraded binary drivers fine.
<remyzero> i guess that's what makes it a challenge
<remyzero> lol
<vidd_laptop> is there a way to find out if linuxBIOS will work on your old motherboard WITHOUT craking the case?
<nixternal> somerville32: ping?
<somerville32> nixternal, pong-a-dee-pong :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hey, so Xubuntu is a registered trademark as well correct?
<somerville32> I guess so :] 
<nixternal> I have received mix messages from "Canonical" employees on it, and I noticed you sparked up a convo in doc
* somerville32 nods.
<nixternal> well, Canonical pissed me off for sending a Holiday card that had the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Edubuntu logo and no Xubuntu logo.
<nixternal> it was for the Fridge, but I replied and said I wouldn't add it since it didn't have Xubuntu on there, and never heard back
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> nixternal, Do you use Xubuntu?
<nixternal> on my old laptop i do
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Dapper or Edgy?
<nixternal> Edgy
<somerville32> Feisty is going to be awesome. :] 
<nixternal> will put feisty on it shortly for some testing
<somerville32> Infact, Feisty is already really cool :] 
<nixternal> sweet
<somerville32> It has a gui config tool for the compositor (no need to edit an xml file now)
<nixternal> ya, I dual boot that machine with Xubuntu and gNewSense actually
<somerville32> And things are much more glossy
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> Like, the windows decorations are absolutely beautiful
<nixternal> i shall dl and install it tomorrow
<somerville32> nixternal: I'd wait a few days
<nixternal> i can do that
<nixternal> i know one of the lead guys in my LUG is in love with Xubuntu
<nixternal> even on his new 64bit machines he runs it.
<somerville32> LD
<somerville32> *:D
<nixternal> hehe
<somerville32> I know a lot of people who have nice powerful machines that use Xubuntu too
<crimsun> I know, it's sooo much better than that crazy komodo dragony thing with the purple wallpaper.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> i think i catch the drift of that one crimsun, especially the purple wallpaper portion
<nixternal> hence, i don't use that anyways :)
<crimsun> better close this konsole tab
<crimsun> err I mean
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> busted!
<nixternal> i wish there was a xatapult for xfce :)
<nixternal> im so used to alt+space that it is hard to work other DE's
<crimsun> interesting
<crimsun> I'm just lazy and use a terminal emulator
<HeathenDan> how do i include /media in slocate's db? it seems updatedb does not index it
<saviles> how can i edit and organize the applications menu? do i have to install a package or is there one provided by default? if that's so, i haven't found it. any help wouldbe appreciated.
<somerville32> saviles: Right click, edit menu
<saviles> somerville32: i've tried that, but i can't get int to the other sub-menus (accessories, office, other, etc)
<somerville32> IT is a known bug unfortunately :(
<gpocentek> well it's not really a bug
<saviles> a 'feature'?
<gpocentek> it's more a missing feature
<gpocentek> the menu uses the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<gpocentek> and there's no way to change this in Xfce
<somerville32> (currently)
<saviles> gpocentek: i did manage to read that one someone's blog. i'm assuming the "Categories:" section in that file is what manages the shortcuts location?
<gpocentek> yes
<maxamillion> brb
<saviles> out of curiousity, has the Xfce-menueditor ever been able to do it, like in previous versions?
<kalikiana> How can I easily get "ps -lA" to sort by cpu usage?
<saviles> thanks for all your help.
<saviles> have a good day/night.
<somerville32> Hmm.. I don't seem to have any sound in flash 9 with Firefox 2.1
<maxamillion> somerville32: there was a post about that on the forums
<somerville32> maxamillion, OooOoo.. got a link? :] 
<maxamillion> somerville32: don't remember much about it ... but i remember there being a post, lemme check
<maxamillion> somerville32: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=314718&highlight=no+sound+flash
<somerville32> thanks :] 
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<avalon> Is there a way to use my USB memory stick as a general login for my Kubuntu installation? Also, can I store all my passwords on it?
<somerville32> avalon: This is the #xubuntu support channel for Xubuntu. Have you tried #kubuntu?
* avalon nods. I'm trying to find out if it's possible on any distro of *buntu. I'm running all three now.
<Stonekeeper> hello. is installing xubuntu off a HD identical to the steps to install ubuntu off a hd? thanks
<DarthLappy> Stonekeeper: Other than the different packages, I should imagine so.
<Stonekeeper> Cool. There is lots of info for doing this from windows but not linux. I'm guessing it's roughly the same with a few grub tweaks?
<DarthLappy> Yeah, probably.
<Stonekeeper> you know, i hate being beaten. I got a laptop off my brother. They had win2k on it but "ripping cds was slow". Some "expert" upgraded win2k for them and killed the system. I've been trying to get xubuntu on it but it fails with lots of IO errors reading CDs. DSL works ok, but i guess it might being so small. If I can get xubuntu on it I've won, regardless of if they get rid of it later :D
<DarthLappy> :)
<Stonekeeper> I *never* lose >:)
<DarthLappy> 'Course not, it's Linux.
<Stonekeeper> you know quite a bit about it?
<DarthLappy> Not so sure about that.
<DarthLappy> I know enough for me.
<Stonekeeper> DSL is pretty cool, but i like the *buntu infrastructure
<Stonekeeper> updates/synaptic etc
<DarthLappy> I'm pretty sure DSL is meant to stay as a LiveCD.
<Stonekeeper> bah, you can HD install it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can install it.  You can even upgrade to Debian from it.
<Stonekeeper> s/b/n
<DarthLappy> I know you can.
<Stonekeeper> mornign PuMpErNiCkLe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> moin
<DarthLappy> But I think it works better as a LiveCD than from the HD.
<Stonekeeper> i'm only using it for a grub install :)
<Stonekeeper> if i'm right, in grub th (hd0,0) thing is HD number 0 partition 0?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yes.
<Stonekeeper> cool. I really hope this works ;)
<Stonekeeper> According to the instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows    the initrd line suggests that it is in a boot directory. This does not exist on the cd. should that be install/initrd.gz ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Probably.
<Stonekeeper> I will not be beaten by a stinking old failing CD drive!! >:)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Rock on.
<Stonekeeper> I've not used xubuntu much. Does thunar come up on insertion of usb pendrives?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You should just get an icon on the desktop.
<Stonekeeper> cool that's good enough :)
<Stonekeeper> i guess update-manager is still the same?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Yeah, same application.
<Stonekeeper> btw, did you find out why gnome was installed yesterday?
<Stonekeeper> was it the atrwork pulling it in?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> The artwork shouldn't have done it.  Did you have any non-official repos enabled at that point?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> (They may have messed up the dependency tree.)
<Stonekeeper> it wasn't me who reported it
<Stonekeeper> however, I'm about to do a default install so I'll look at it if you want
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<Stonekeeper> that's if i can get this cd to copy to usb without messing up
<Stonekeeper> was copying the pressed directory and it came up with all sorts of funky chars. Trying it via reiserfs now, see if that fixes it
<Nestor> hola ayuda alguna pagina que me diga como conectar xubuntu a internet que se configura?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Nestor> ok
<Nestor> y help me  please . how conect xubuntu a internet?
<tim_> how do you connect?
<Stonekeeper> Nestor: adsl? dial up?
<Nestor> yes adsl
<tim_> you have a usb modem, or an ethernet connection?
<Nestor> ethernet connetion
<tim_> should be easy enough then..
<Nestor> network card  Dlink DFE 520tx
<tim_> can you open up a terminal and type 'ifconfig' ?
<Nestor> say me how
<tim_> terminal will be in the menu somewhere
<tim_> i have no xubuntu machine here.  so not sure where
<Nestor> alguna page in internet
<Nestor> :(
<tim_> alguna?
<Nestor> pages in internet for I connetion
<Stonekeeper> ah dont worry about that, just find a terminal
<tim_> alt + F2  ?
<tim_> xterm?
<tim_> yeah..
<Stonekeeper> Application->system->terminal
<Stonekeeper> (OSDir tours are useful for something!) :)
<tim_> hehe..  are the words changed though if Nestor uses Spanish settings..
<Stonekeeper> for sure
<Nestor> say me tim_ is equal
<Nestor> ubuntu
<Nestor> say me tim_ is equal que ubutnu?
<tim_> press alt + f2
<Stonekeeper> Nestor: xubuntu = Ubuntu - Gnome
<tim_> and type:
<tim_> xterm
<tim_> and hit enter
<Nestor> terminal
<Nestor> ipconfig
<Stonekeeper> ifconfig
<Nestor> moreaya
<Nestor> ok
<Stonekeeper> eth0? eth1?
<Nestor> :(????
<Stonekeeper> (Isn't there an xfce equivalent of Gnome networking to set this up?)
<tim_> probably.. heh
<Stonekeeper> what does ifconfig say Nestar?
<tim_> surprised it isn't working out of the box though
<Stonekeeper> me too
<tim_> as he's likely to be using dhcp
<Stonekeeper> it's probably because he's NOT using dhcp :)
<tim_> hopefully :)
<Stonekeeper> Nestor? ifconfig = ??
<Nestor> ifconfig x10 192.168.1.3?
<tim_> x10 ?
<Stonekeeper> Nestor, estoy utilizando el babelfish en google satisfago tan sea paciente. Cul es la salida del comando del ifconfig?
<Nestor> I want configure other machine a home
<Nestor> thx for all
<Stonekeeper> ah ok, machine not with you?
<Nestor> I go to say
<Nestor> thx <tim_> and <Stonekeeper>
<Stonekeeper> :)
<tim_> heh
<Stonekeeper> wow
<Stonekeeper> that was unusual :)
<tim_> for sure..
<Stonekeeper> i think he's off home to connect here to talk
<Stonekeeper> so he has machine with him
<Stonekeeper> i *think*
<tim_> yeah.. i think so :)
<Stonekeeper> lol - that was like having constipation :)
<tim_> hah
<Stonekeeper> there is a system->networking option. I'm *pretty* sure that's what he can use
<Stonekeeper> er...hang on... if the machine is at home, where did the x10 line come from? o_O
<tim_> who knows..
<Stonekeeper> ...
<Stonekeeper> damnit usb1 is slow...
<tim_> unless he was asking if that was the line he could use to set it up..
<Stonekeeper> yes, i think you're right
<Stonekeeper> out of interest, is xubuntu an officially recognized ubuntu?
<tim_> yeah, i think so..
<Stonekeeper> shame they dont link to it off ubuntu.com
<Stonekeeper> it always talks about the big 3
<tim_> ah, i thought they did..
<tim_> maybe it isn't then
<tim_> http://www.ubuntu.com/  <-- it's on the right there
<Stonekeeper> flip! i cant get xubuntu off my pendrive now! Man, this thing is cursed
<Stonekeeper> whoah! ok! :)
<Stonekeeper> how the heck can i get a permission denied if i'm root?
<tim_> is it a fat filesystem?
<Stonekeeper> no reiser
<tim_> doesn't support user permissions..
<tim_> ah
<tim_> dunno then :)
<Stonekeeper> the fat one corrupted filenames
<tim_> or maybe it is mounted with ro
<tim_> and you need rw
<Stonekeeper> hmm.. I'll copy the iso, mount it and copy locally i think...
<Stonekeeper> i wont be sorry to see the back of this compaq rubbish
<Stonekeeper> w00000t! xubuntu installing of harddisk! :)
<Stonekeeper> lol - everytime i see sucess, i see failure :( it fails to mount the "cdrom" :(
<vidd_laptop> Stonekeeper, you have xubuntu installed on you hard drive and now it dont see your cdrom?
<vidd_laptop> or are you installing from the live cd and getting this error?
<Stonekeeper> vidd_laptop: hi
<vidd_laptop> hello
<Stonekeeper> I'm doing this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093
<Stonekeeper> the worrying thing is that I'm seeing "block_devices: not fount error in syslog
* vidd_laptop is reading the link
<vidd_laptop> did the install go ok?
<Stonekeeper> nope
<Stonekeeper> i can get it to boot but it just wont find the iso file
<vidd_laptop> where did you put the iso?
<Stonekeeper>  /dev/hda3
<Stonekeeper> I've dropped into a shell from the installer and mount doesn't seem to be working :(
<vidd_laptop> look at step 7
<vidd_laptop> it is supposed to fail the first time
<Stonekeeper> yes, but it fails after i create the loop device
<vidd_laptop> so you went to terminal 2, ran the command, and switch to terminal 1....
<Stonekeeper> yup
<vidd_laptop> do you see the menu?
<Stonekeeper> yes
<vidd_laptop> and you choose "install xubuntu"
<Stonekeeper> yup
<Stonekeeper> i think it's a far deeper error
<Stonekeeper> i've checked the script that scans for the iso and it tries to mount each device in turn. I've used exactly the same line to mount the devices and i get a mount error: Invalid Argument...
<vidd_laptop> did you move the iso to the same place as in step 5?
<Stonekeeper> yes
<vidd_laptop> go to term 2
<vidd_laptop> and do a ls -a
<vidd_laptop> is the iso there?
<Stonekeeper> nope
<Stonekeeper> term 2 is in ram
<vidd_laptop> is vmlinuz & initrd.gz files there?
<Stonekeeper> well, aren't i *in* those files? aren';t they ramdisks?
<vidd_laptop> there should still be files on your hard drive
<Stonekeeper> where would they be?
<vidd_laptop> im not sure....
<vidd_laptop> im not too familiar with looking at partitions this early in the install process
<Stonekeeper> i'm absolutely stumped when a mount command wont work
<Stonekeeper> no wonder it cant find it!
<vidd_laptop> me2
<Stonekeeper> out of interest, where should logger output go to? syslog? I'm not seeing much there
<vidd_laptop> dmesg or something similar (i think)
<Stonekeeper> oh crap. you think the ext3 driver would read ext2 partitions?
<vidd_laptop> no idea...i would imagine it would
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Of course it would, it's the same format.  ext3 uses journalling on top of ext2.
<Stonekeeper> that's what i thought. Problem sorted though. The iso had to be in a specific directory. That's what happens when you spend an entire weekend on a problem and dont do anything else o.O
<vidd_laptop> Stonekeeper, so you good now?
<Stonekeeper> pretty much
<vidd_laptop> *thumbs up*
<Stonekeeper> :)
<mirflap> afternoon
<mirflap> flash player 9 beta only has a .so file and a readme...? how can this possibly play flash ?
<Stonekeeper> firefox uses the .so
<mirflap> sure but it's just a link
<vidd_laptop> hello mirflap
<mirflap> there is no actual flash player
<mirflap> hi vidd_laptop
<Stonekeeper> copy to the plugins directory and restart firefox. Check by typing "about:plugins" in firefox
<vidd_laptop> Stonekeeper, add your step (specify the directory you had to put it in) to the trheed so others will not have the same issue as you
<Stonekeeper> not standalone
<Stonekeeper> vidd_laptop: to my shame, it was already specified. The mistake was mine. too little sleep :P
<vidd_laptop> lol
<Stonekeeper> no lol :P
<vidd_laptop> ah...you did not put it in the /boot directory?
<mirflap> flash 9 beta does not work
<mirflap> do I need the standalone version as well
<Stonekeeper> it works for me
<Stonekeeper> i installed it with automtix.
<Stonekeeper> automatix
<Stonekeeper> bbiab
<Prestwick> Hello, where can I find the ATI drivers for xubuntu and how do I install it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Prestwick> yay thanks ^^
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np
<esc_on_lucidrine> hi all
<Prestwick> haha, okay, well, I made the mistake of installing fglrx on my laptop which only has an ATI Rage Mobility on board ^^;
<Prestwick> And now xorg won't start on startup, how do I remove fglrx?
<Prestwick> Any ideas?
<Prestwick> False alarm chaps, I just did the reconfigure command in the xorg.conf file.
<Prestwick> Its working again.
<Prestwick> Ah
<Prestwick> now i have a new problem.
<Prestwick> In the top left hand corner of the screen there is a small square of corruption that won't go away.
<Stonekeepe2> It's installed! :)
<Prestwick> hurrah
<Prestwick> I think it might be something to do with xorg :(
<Prestwick> When I reconfigured it, I chose the ATI driver (not the fglrx driver)
<Stonekeepe2> anyone know how to add an iso as a repository? I mounted on loopback and added deb file://<path to root of cd> edgy main restricted, but an apt-get update moans with Unable to find expected entry restricted/binary-i386/Packages. Any ideas?
<Pitbull_R> Hi all
<Pitbull_R> Mind if I pick your brains with lame noob questions for a sec?
<Pitbull_R> Hummm...I'm guessing I should take that as a "yes" ;)
<pleia2> you can just ask your question, no need to ask if you can ask :)
<Pitbull_R> Q: I am trying to setup a really simple linux file server (samba server) on a very old amd k6 400mhz pc with 256mb ram.
<Pitbull_R> The ram is ok but hardware is kinda old and slow
<Pitbull_R> I heard maybe xubuntu would be best bet.
<Pitbull_R> Agree or disagree?
* Pitbull_R looks at time passing by...
<vidd_laptop> yes...xubuntu is the best choice (INHO)
<Pitbull_R> thanks
<Pitbull_R> U think it'll be easy to get samba to work on it'
<Pitbull_R> I'm one hell of a noob
* vidd_laptop has not giving a serious effort to making a samba server
<Pitbull_R> hehehe... guess everyone is partying over in another chan :)
<Pitbull_R> hummm
<pleia2> Pitbull_R: yes, it should be pretty easy
<Pitbull_R> guess it's not going to be as simple as I thiught
<Pitbull_R> pleia2: any good reading for it u recommend?
<pleia2> Pitbull_R: it depends, are you setting it up for just linux machines to access? or linux and windows? or linux and mac and windows?
<magic_ninja> whats up
<Pitbull_R> wincrap machines too
<Pitbull_R> :(
<Pitbull_R> Wish not...
<vidd_laptop> http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<vidd_laptop> *wave* magic_ninja
<Pitbull_R> mind if I stick around in chan and shout out for help if i get stuck?
<Pitbull_R> I'll take that as a "yes", too :)
<Pitbull_R> vidd_laptop: you into laptops or is that just the nick talking?!
<Pitbull_R> cuz I actually want some tips on what laptop to be on the lookout for
<Pitbull_R> wanna buy one soon
<vidd_laptop> i have a desktopmachine and a laptop machine
<Pitbull_R> atm have 4 destops
<vidd_laptop> i use the two nicks to let ppl know which one im on
<Pitbull_R> ahhhh
<Pitbull_R> ok
<Pitbull_R> sorry :)
<vidd_laptop> np
<Pitbull_R> just booted up live cd... starting install now...
<vidd_laptop> you can actually order a laptop pre-installed with linux....
<Pitbull_R> this is gonna take a while
<Pitbull_R> vidd
<Pitbull_R> yeah
<Pitbull_R> I wanna get one but haven't gotten my mind set to which one.
<Pitbull_R> I wanna game and do multimedia stuff on it
<Pitbull_R> like mce or myth
<magic_ninja> Pitbull_R: are you installing on an old machine, if so the live cd will be kinda (really) slow
<Pitbull_R> yeah
<magic_ninja> Pitbull_R: I have written a small howto and getting it to run alot better
<Pitbull_R> is old amd 400
<magic_ninja> ok
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, you want this on a laptop or desktop?
<grazie> Pitbull_R: to get the most of that old desktop as a server, you'd be best to install ubuntu without the gui
<Pitbull_R> where?
<snook353> is it ok to delete the .gconf hidden file in my home folder?
<snook353> now that i don't use gnome?
<grazie> Pitbull_R: if you're happy installing, configuring, etc at cli?
<Pitbull_R> yeah... am... but 6.10 server keeps rebooting after install
<Pitbull_R> I'd love that howto magic_ninja
<Pitbull_R> grazie: else i'd be all over 6.10 server
<magic_ninja> mabye proc overheat?
<Pitbull_R> nope
<magic_ninja> or a powersupply issue
<Pitbull_R> runs good with all others
<magic_ninja> i was going to say
<Pitbull_R> it's just with ubuntu 6.20 server
<Pitbull_R> suse is ok
<Pitbull_R> fedora
<Pitbull_R> ubuntu 6.4
<Pitbull_R> knoppix
<Pitbull_R> etc...
<Pitbull_R> magic_ninja: uhmmmm... about that howto???
<magic_ninja> gimme a sec
<magic_ninja> i was talking to gf
<Pitbull_R> ok
<Pitbull_R> sure
<Pitbull_R> grazie: any ideas?
<magic_ninja> http://www.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=313406&highlight=magic_ninja
<grazie> Pitbull_R: sorry, ideas for what?
<Pitbull_R> ideas why it reboots.
<grazie> Pitbull_R: no. but don't think switching to xubuntu will solve your problem. there's a lot of overlap.
<Pitbull_R> ok
<Pitbull_R> thanks
<Pitbull_R> will keep in mind
<magic_ninja> Pitbull_R: is that howto helping ya at all?
<magic_ninja> you will have to reload the install to make it boot quicker if you want but if its already in live cd that ought to help you out
<Pitbull_R> it's helping plenty :)
<Pitbull_R> Anyont hink that a 2gb hdd is overkill for swap?
<esc_on_lucidrine> does anyone know how i can get foo to jive properly with bar in xubuntu?
<esc_on_lucidrine> Pitbull_R, depends on your memory, and if you wanna use hibernation.
<Pitbull_R> 256 mem and what the hell is hibernation?
<grazie> Pitbull_R: for 256 it's overKill. I'd use 512 tops.
<magic_ninja> doesn't cedega make a registry file for separate games?
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, i think it is overkill....but that is just me
<Pitbull_R> mag
<Pitbull_R> lol
<Pitbull_R> yeah
<Pitbull_R> wel... I have the spare hdd lying around and thought I nmight as well use it
<Pitbull_R> magic_ninja: what is cedega?
<magic_ninja> its a windows software wrapper for linux
<magic_ninja> it uses wine
<grazie> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<magic_ninja> it enables you to run alot of games on windows, wine is better for apps
<Pitbull_R> so in simple terms.. if i migrate my system to linux i would be able to run and install my wincrap apps and games?
<Prestwick> I've got a question.
<Prestwick> Why does Xubuntu rock so hard?
* Pitbull_R starts thinking seriously about migrating to a *nix falvour
<Pitbull_R> Prestwick: cuz it's "da bom" dude ;)
<Prestwick> :D
<vidd_laptop> Prestwick, what do you mean by "rock so hard"?
<magic_ninja> Pitbull_R: its far from perfect
<magic_ninja> Pitbull_R: you almost always have to tweak with cedega, and performance is reduced as well
* Pitbull_R gives up on migrations scheme
<vidd_laptop> is cedega free?
<Pitbull_R> Oh well... another time maybe :)
<Prestwick> Because it is having to emulate the environment?
<Prestwick> Like say Rosetta does for PowerPC to x86 for OSX?
<Pitbull_R> Prestwick: I'd guess thats it.
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, why give up on migration?
<Pitbull_R> But with a hight power system it should be fine.
<Pitbull_R> vidd_laptop: cuz i totally suk at *nix stuff
<Pitbull_R> and cuz i'm the worlds most total noob!
<grazie> vidd_laptop: cedega is not free. wine is free.
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, SO DID I A SHORT TIME AGO....AND IM still LEARNING
<Prestwick> hahaha you'll have to learn sometime
<vidd_laptop> damn cap locks
<Pitbull_R> the only way I can see me learning this stuff is with a sledge hammer and chisel
<Pitbull_R> open my head with hammer
<vidd_laptop> grazie, so it is another pay program like crossover office?
<Pitbull_R> chisle the info into brain :)
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, it comes with time....
<grazie> vidd_laptop: yes
<vidd_laptop> it took you some time to learn windows Pitbull_R
<Prestwick> How do I view windows network shares in Xubuntu?
<Pitbull_R> vidd_laptop: well, truth be told, I am getting pretty good at typing apt-get install samba
<Pitbull_R> :)
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, lol
<Pitbull_R> Prestwick: I pitty u dude!
<mats> 1system -> shared folders?
<Prestwick> haha huh?
<Pitbull_R> I've been trying to get down that raod for weeks now... and always keep hitting my pretty head against the wall!
<Prestwick> I thought that was the way to create shared folders on your Linux machine Mats
<Pitbull_R> See... thats where the sledge hammer comes in
<Prestwick> I want to view shared folders on my Windows machine across the network
<Prestwick> lol
<Pitbull_R> Prestwick: from windows to nix is easy
<vidd_laptop> here is a nice tutorial:
<vidd_laptop> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<Pitbull_R> Thats the one
<Pitbull_R> nice one vidd_laptop!
* vidd_laptop takes a bow
<Pitbull_R> Bravo! Encore!
<Pitbull_R> Bravo!
<Prestwick> Cheers pal
* Pitbull_R whistls wildly!
<vidd_laptop> dont throw money...throw willing ladies!
<Prestwick> hhahaha
<Pitbull_R> lol
<vidd_laptop> although donations to my college fund would be appreciated too!
<Pitbull_R> lol x2
<Pitbull_R> college... u guys crack me up :)
<vidd_laptop> if you donate on 200$us, that will bring it to a total of....
<vidd_laptop> 200$us!
<Pitbull_R> lolllll
<Pitbull_R> ohhh... such sweet comedy :)
* vidd_laptop cant afford college....can barely affort child support!
<vidd_laptop> but only 10 more years of that
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Pitbull_R> lol
<Pitbull_R> u in deep trouble man :)
<Pitbull_R> Why dont u sell laptop annd pc?
<Pitbull_R> that ought to get u started
<Pitbull_R> hehe
<vidd_laptop> cuzz then i would be forced to commit sepiku
<Pitbull_R> lol
<Pitbull_R> suicide is not the answer man.
<Pitbull_R> Bungee without a cord is.
<pleia2> might want to move this conversation to -offtopic
<Stonekeepe2> vidd_laptop: xubuntu all installed nicely and d/l stuff via automatix and wireless card ;)
<vidd_laptop> awesome
<vidd_laptop>  Stonekeepe2 no issue with wireless card?
<Prestwick> Mine is all installed on a Compaq Armada M700, ndiswrapper installed without a hitch :D
<Prestwick> how do I change permissions on a folder?
<vidd_laptop> Prestwick, i prefer to not use ndiswraper if i can get away with it
<vidd_laptop> chmod [group] +[permissions] 
<Prestwick> Thanks
<Prestwick> its the only way I can get my card to work :(
<vidd_laptop> usb, pci, or pcmcia?
<Prestwick> pcmcia
<vidd_laptop> what does lspcmcia show for the card?
<Prestwick> tells me to go to lspci then...
<Prestwick> 3Com Corp 3Com 3CRWE154G72 [Office Connect Wireless LAN Adapter] 
<Stonekeepe2> vidd_laptop: nope - well one, the restricted modules not installed by default, even though they are in the installer
<Pitbull_R> Q: If I game on windows, check mail on windows, and do basically everything on windows, have a low ass amd xp 2600+ with 1 gb ram, why on earth would I wanna jump to linux where I can't play my games or run my apps?
<Stonekeepe2> Prestwick, just done a Compaq Armada 7800 with knackered cdrom drive
<Stonekeepe2> i *HATE* compaq!!!
<Prestwick> haha yeah, it was the only laptop I've got though
<Pitbull_R> Stonekeepe2: used to be compaq repair tech
<Pitbull_R> hated them, too!
<Stonekeepe2> bwahaha! :)
<Stonekeepe2> what's that? no BIOS?!?!!
<Pitbull_R> lol
<Prestwick> Argh!!! It keeps saying "invalid mode" whenever I try to use chmod!
<Pitbull_R> you noticed, have you?! ;)
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, A: cuzz windows is a greedy company bent on world domination and is the new Evil Empire that needs to be crushed and put in its place
<Pitbull_R> vidd_laptop: lol... so far loving reason A.
<vidd_laptop> a=answer
<Pitbull_R> lol
<Pitbull_R> Hum... hardly seems like enough. Granted MS is evil, but have they actually ever "harmed" anyone?
<vidd_laptop> Prestwick, who ownes the file you are trying to change?
<Stonekeepe2> yeah, harmed me
<Pitbull_R> http://www.bbspot.com/News/2000/4/MS_Buys_Evil.html
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, the list of companies is too numerous to list
<Pitbull_R> lol
<Pitbull_R> Stonekeepe2: elaborate, plz!
<Stonekeepe2> Pitbull_R: how do you change the clock in bios when you dont have one?
<vidd_laptop> Pitbull_R, not to mention the 10's of 1000's of ppl they prosecuted and sent to jail
<Prestwick> ah I fixed it now ^^;
<Prestwick> I just had everything round the wrong way
<Stonekeepe2> Prestwick: did you get the dodgy keys working?
<Stonekeepe2> i can't find a way of making the volume up/down keys actually make the volume go up down :)
<Pitbull_R> Results 1 - 10 of about 31,700,000 for microsoft evil. (0.03 seconds)
<Pitbull_R> Stonekeepe2: model?
<vidd_laptop> Stonekeepe2, you simply need to add the volume applet on one of your taskbars
<Pitbull_R> Stonekeepe2: ahhh, armada 7800
<Pitbull_R> Tried pressing F10 during boot?
<Pitbull_R> or was it F11
<Pitbull_R> Not 100% sure
<Pitbull_R> was eiher one or the other
<vidd_laptop> press and hold any key and throw a keyboard error....
<vidd_laptop> that will always bring up the command for entering the bios
<Pitbull_R> I am pretty sure that only works for versions 10.39 and up
<Pitbull_R> well... time for dinner. Pc just finished installing
<Pitbull_R> will tinker after dinner.
<Pitbull_R> cyas all
<Stonekeepe2> no there is no bios!
<Stonekeepe2> Prestwick: did you manage to get them sound keys working?
<Pitbull_R> Stonekeepe2: not a bios per say, it's a app that is installed on all compaqs
<Stonekeepe2> yeah, the HD was nuked
<Stonekeepe2> i'm impressed that when i press Fn-F5 a sound thing comes up. Is that an xfce thing or compaq?
<vidd_laptop> fn keys are usually an mother-board feature, and not OS
<Stonekeepe2> yeah, looks like it ;)
<vidd_laptop> Stonekeepe2, you saying you have no bios?
<Stonekeepe2> yeah
<vidd_laptop> your computer cannot boot AT ALL without a bios of some kind
<vidd_laptop> even if it is a POST
<Stonekeepe2> apparently, compaq took anything resembling an interface to the bios and made it software
<Stonekeepe2> oh yes, there is a biod (of course) but no interface to it
<vidd_laptop> not so....what is your pc?
<Stonekeepe2> compaq armada 7800
<esc_on_lucidrine> Pitbull_R, hibernation is "suspend to disk"
<esc_on_lucidrine> basically copy your entire RAM to disk, and then you can reboot into that state
<esc_on_lucidrine> obviously needs to be as big as your memory, and probabyl bigger, maybe like 2x
<Stonekeeper> meh, my X crashed
<esc_on_lucidrine> Stonekeeper, you can look at the log in /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<esc_on_lucidrine> or Xorg.0.log.old for older logs
<Stonekeeper> i dont actually think it was X itself
<Stonekeeper> it was like something was timing out
<esc_on_lucidrine> you can do "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" to find error messages
<esc_on_lucidrine> i'd check there first :-) b4 hypothesizing something else
<Maximilian1st> Hi all
<hyper_ch> !wish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> anyone knows what wish is?
<esc_on_lucidrine> is wish not a Tcl/Tk interpreter?
<Maximilian1st> http://wish.sourceforge.net/
<Maximilian1st> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/wish.1.html
<Maximilian1st> make your choice
<Maximilian1st> probably the first one
<hyper_ch> well, right now I have a problem firing up ff because wish uses all cpu
<hyper_ch> can I kill it?
<Maximilian1st> close all important data and give it a try
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: killing it worked fine
<maxamillion> whois Maximilian1st
<Maximilian1st> Fine. I have a question, who uses Xfmedia to play MP3s
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, It's me, hi :-p
<maxamillion> ah ... rgr, hello
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: welcome to the chan :)
<Maximilian1st> Thank you
* vidd_laptop prefers to listen to og files instead of mp3's....
<vidd_laptop> =] 
<Maximilian1st> I am a Xubuntu user and my xfmedia does not play mp3s at all so I was wondering if it is a general problem or just my partial upgrade to feisty
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: general problem ... but it might have been worsened by the feisty upgrade
<Maximilian1st> vidd_laptop, to be precise I just want to know if xfmedia works in xubuntu.
<vidd_laptop> Maximilian1st, why not try to convert them to free format, and try again
<vidd_laptop> works for me....
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: xfmedia was removed and replaced by gxine for edgy because we had so many problems with it in dapper
<Maximilian1st> It is strange because it used to work for me using gentoo. I just switched to try xubuntu this year.
<esc_on_lucidrine> what made you switch?
<Maximilian1st> Is it due to the xine version maybe?
<Maximilian1st> I use a laptop and compiling is not really appropriate for it
<esc_on_lucidrine> fair enough :-)
<Maximilian1st> Gentoo is very powerfull and has very good documentation
<esc_on_lucidrine> oh yes
<esc_on_lucidrine> still on my list of distros to take for a spin
<Maximilian1st> So if I get it right, Xfmedia is not usable in xubuntu
<esc_on_lucidrine> i might go using it for my gateway, but probably use OpenBSD
<Maximilian1st> Used it during four years
<Maximilian1st> It's the hell of a learning curve but it helped me understand a lot of how linux works
<maxamillion> i would run gentoo if i had the patience for source distros ... but i've been on debian for so long using binary packages its made me lazy
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: slackware will teach those concepts as well ;) ...
<ewook> wine throws me libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46
<ewook>  all over when trying to fire up a install (starcraft). Is is just that I've got crappy drivers for my gfx?
<Maximilian1st> ewook, Hello
<ewook> yo :)
<Maximilian1st> ewook, Good. These warnings are safe, mine is 0x5b
<ewook> Maximilian1st, you've got a errorlist hidden somewhere?
<ewook> walking in the dark here =/
<Maximilian1st> It just warns you that you won't have all the possible options
<Maximilian1st> But does the install crash?
<ewook> ya
<ewook> it fails the second after due to a 'unknown' reg-entry
<ewook> Error in script file SetupDat\GenDefs.ins, line 20: unrecognized registry type
<Maximilian1st> then you better head over to the wine irc channel or web forum. You could also give codeweavers.com a try
<ewook> gotcha. thanks :)
<Maximilian1st> Sorry, but this is absolutely unrelated to xubuntu I think, could be wrong...
<ewook> I hoped that it had something to do with the gfx-things loaded with x.
<ewook> but I'll check 'em out and see whats up :) thanks man
<Maximilian1st> look codeweavers
<Maximilian1st> I tried and it really works out of the box
<Maximilian1st> Yes, I know, you have to pay for it... But hey, this is less headache to install windows applications you really need
<ewook> do I dare to ask the price?
<Maximilian1st> It is on the web site, something like 30-40$...
<Prestwick> how do I change the keyboard language?
<ewook> oh, they have a trial for 60 days.
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, Hello.
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, You could try looking in the documentation...
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, OK, https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html
<Stonekeeper> lol, I was just paying youtube vids on this laptop 266/128M ram
<Stonekeeper> jerky but sound was perfect
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: thank you for educating users about the documentation
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, Nothing to thank
<maxamillion> :)
<Stonekeeper> anyone suggest a networking applet for xubuntu? Just the plain old "Network Manager" one?
<hyper_ch> so, back again :)
<Prestwick> Max: thats a crazy idea
<Prestwick> Max: theres no room here for "logic" or "common sense", get out!
<Maximilian1st> This is for you maxamillion
<Taram> hi TheSheep
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: yeah ... rgr
<maxamillion> Prestwick: uhmmm... we aren't microsoft, we enjoy logic and common sense around here ;)
<Maximilian1st> maxamillion, I was joking, no idea who he pointed out, probably me. Bad Max
<maxamillion> probably to both of us, you referenced the documentation and i endorsed your referencing it
<Prestwick> lol
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, You are such a joker...
<Stonekeeper> according to my ps aux, nm-applet is running, but I can't see it. Any ideas?
<Pitbull_R> I finally got samba working :)
<Pitbull_R> But i do have 1 question: how can i setup a working sahre for each user that logs in to the server?
<magic_ninja> hello. for some reason my cdrom only reads cds that I have burned, it won't read game cds, audio cds or anything other than burned cds.  Do you guys have any ideas I believe there is a problem somewhere within my OS's hardware configuration
<Maximilian1st> Stonekeeper, applet... Do you have the http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xfapplet-plugin installed on your panel?
<hyper_ch> magic_ninja: did they run on windows?
<magic_ninja> yea
<magic_ninja> can i boot into a live cd and do it with only one cdrom drive
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, where in switzerland are you from, Nyon here...
<hyper_ch> St. Gall
<Prestwick> I try my best :D
<Stonekeeper> Maximilian1st: ooh.. is that installed by default?
<Stonekeeper> is there a better one for xfce?
<Maximilian1st> Stonekeeper, Can't find it here, you'll have to add it
<Maximilian1st> Stonekeeper, better what?
<Stonekeeper> wifi applet
<Maximilian1st> I use wifi-radar, it's ok...
<Stonekeeper> is that gnome too?
<Maximilian1st> nope
<Prestwick> I've got a problem with Fusesmb
<Stonekeeper> so less resources?
<Prestwick> basically it comes up with the error "failed to access mountpoint /media/network: Permission denied"
<Prestwick> yet I chmodded the directory to 777
<Prestwick> Any ideas?
<Maximilian1st> Haven't tried that one out yet. I use pyNeighborhood for browsing networks.
<Prestwick> Oh cool, can I nab that in synaptic?
<Maximilian1st> nab?
<Prestwick> get
<Maximilian1st> Sorry Prestwick I'm Swiss not english...
<Maximilian1st> ok
<Maximilian1st> uh?...
<Prestwick> Good! Last free country in Europe I see! :D
<Prestwick> I like that :)
<Prestwick> Yes, so, where can I get pyNeighborhood?
<Maximilian1st> :-), It's not in the ubuntu trees but you can download it from it's website and you will need python and smbfs to be installed
<maxamillion> Prestwick: don't bother ... it doesn't work
<Maximilian1st> It does work for me at least
<maxamillion> Prestwick: use linneighborhood
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: really? ... myself and 3 other users downloaded the package from the repository and the source ... couldn't get either to work
<Maximilian1st> http://pyneighborhood.sourceforge.net/
<maxamillion> Maximilian1st: i just figured it was because the developer wasn't done porting the application
<Prestwick> Right, I've installed it
<Prestwick> linneighborhood
<Prestwick> how do I use it?
<maxamillion> Prestwick: http://www.bnro.de/%7Eschmidjo/index.html
<maxamillion> i gotta run ... bbl
<Prestwick> ah cool, got it working
<Stonekeeper> hello again :) anyone know how to make the password keyring thing save the master password? I really dont care about the security aspect of it!!
<Prestwick> Right I'm getting a silly error trying to install pyneighborhood.
<Prestwick> When I go through the make install stage of the process, it says it can't stat *.png because its not there.
<Stonekeeper> heh - cool
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, could you post more of the error message?
<Prestwick> ah I solved it
<Prestwick> none of the png files were in pyneighborhood/share/pyneighborhood/icons
<Carna> hi everyone
<Prestwick> he
<Prestwick> y
<Maximilian1st> hi
<Prestwick> we're looking good Max
<Prestwick> its working
<Maximilian1st> Nice
<Carna> mmm i've now by now installed xubuntu 6.06 and i wish to run fluxobx ... how to?
<Prestwick> eh? no wait, its now trying to connect to "82.101.8.46:445"
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, Do you have a network at hand to test the app with?
<Carna> just downloaded from synaptic
<Prestwick> yeah, I'm using the network I'm on at the momment.
<Maximilian1st> use gsynaptic to install it maybe?
<Prestwick> The laptop's address is 192.168.1.4 and the pc I want to scan is 192.168.1.3
<Carna> is there smone using fluxbox?
<Maximilian1st> there are some options that you can adjust...
<Maximilian1st> Carna, in the gdm session chooser there should be an option to change window manager, go and check. Log out and look for the options you are given.
<Carna> the gdm session chooser is SESSIONS on the settings men?
<Prestwick> It says "failed to scan by IP, trying by Name"
<Prestwick> and then tries to ping a name server.
<Maximilian1st> Carna, You have to log out of your session, read the doc if you don't know how to do that. Once you are logged out, you are in gdm and from there you can choose another WM, normally...
<Prestwick> okay
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, you are done with it or it works?
<Prestwick> I dodged that one, now I can't mount
<Prestwick> It dosen't give a reason, SMB and CIFS both say "failed to mount"
<Stonekeeper> I almost got xubuntu working majorly kick-arsely
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, Try fiddling with the options... The project is alive so there will be an update soon, I contacted the dev a week ago.
<Prestwick> okay then
<Prestwick> is there a support forum or something on the site?
<somerville32> !forums | prestwick
<ubotu> prestwick: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Maximilian1st> nope, write to him if you really can't figure out how to make it work, there is also a doc on the site... not sure
<somerville32> Oh sorry
<somerville32> You're trying to get pyneighborhood to install
<somerville32> I've never managed to get it to actually work
<somerville32> Has anyone else?
<Maximilian1st> Prestwick, http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/11/xubuntu-browsing-samba-shares-with.html
<Maximilian1st> It works for me.
<somerville32> Maximilian1st, You've gotten pyneighborhood to work?
<Maximilian1st> And the link I posted shows I am not the only one.
<Flipit> hi guys.
<Flipit> i need some help.
<Maximilian1st> hi
<Maximilian1st> Tell us flipout
<Flipit> im trying to install xubuntu onm my old windows me laptop and i have no clue what to do
<Flipit> i burned the cd
<Flipit> and its in the drive.
<Flipit> but..
<Flipit> lol
<Maximilian1st> but..
<Maximilian1st> lol
<Maximilian1st> Ah wait, I take out my magic ball... Hmm...
<Flipit> do i have to uninstall windows first
<Flipit> lol
<Flipit> i have no clue
<Maximilian1st> Do you want to keep windows?
<Flipit> no
<Maximilian1st> Then just tell the xubuntu installer to take over all the disk space
<somerville32> Flipit: Does the cd-rom boot?
<Flipit> i dont know.
<Flipit> i went into my computer and it can see the files.
<Flipit> but no installer came up
<Maximilian1st> Flipit, Are you joking?
<Flipit> X
<Flipit> :X
<Flipit> no
<somerville32> Flipit: You need to reboot your computer :)
<Flipit> k
<Flipit> llo
<Flipit> brb
<somerville32> wait
<somerville32> lol
<Maximilian1st> 8-/
<somerville32> Flipit:
<somerville32> You need to make sure that your bios is setup to boot from the cd-rom
<somerville32> If you go into your bios setup, configure it so the cdrom is the first thing in the boot sequence
<Flipit> ok
<somerville32> After that (making sure the cd is in the cd-rom drive), it should boot from the cd instead of your hard drive
<somerville32> Are you using the live-cd or the alternative-installer cd?
<Flipit> im using desktop cd
<Flipit> guess its live
<Flipit> k well
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> How much ram does your laptop have?
<Flipit> 256
<Flipit> its fine
<somerville32> Perfect.
<Flipit> the xubuntu menu is there.
<somerville32> Awesome! :)
<Flipit> so just hit install :) ?
<Flipit> hehe
<somerville32> It should bring you to a desktop
<somerville32> Has it done that?
<Flipit> brb
<Flipit> umm
<Flipit> i never clicked start
<Flipit> but
<Flipit> i think it started on its own
<somerville32> Yup
<Flipit> its really loud :)
<Flipit> my drive
<Flipit> ok
<Flipit> so
<Flipit> i think it worked
<Flipit> it looks like the screenshot
<somerville32> Woot woot! :] 
<Flipit> ok
<somerville32> Feisty is awesome btw :)
<Flipit> so lcick on the install icon?
<somerville32> (the next release of Xubuntu)
<somerville32> Flipit: Yup.
<Flipit> k
<somerville32> It'll provide a druid that will guide you through the different steps to install
<somerville32> When asked about partitioning, just tell it to whip out your entire hard drive and install Xubuntu
<somerville32> Flipit: Since you're using a laptop, I recommend looking at the wiki to see if there are any quirks for your make and model.
<Flipit> ok
<Flipit> also
<Flipit> does the laptop need to have internet access?
<Flipit> for this all to work
<somerville32> Nope
<somerville32> : )
<Flipit> k
* somerville32 hugs Flipit.
<somerville32> Welcome to the Xubuntu community! :)
* Maximilian1st goes to sleep. Good night folks.
<somerville32> Hi Soir! :) Welcome to #xubuntu
<Soir> Oh, heya there
<Flipit> thanks someville
<Flipit> somerville*
<Flipit> one question
<somerville32> Flipit: Sure :) Ask away :)
<somerville32> Hi Qew! :)
<Qew> hey
<Flipit> i have some word documents i might want to keep is there a way to partition the drive it can be mostly xubuntu but still be able to access windows to get those documents or something like that?
<Flipit> somerville?
<pleia2> Flipit: you can mount windows drives to have access to them in Linux
<Stonekeeper> openoffice will allow you to read most word documents from xubuntu
<Flipit> ok
<Flipit> ill just erase it all
<Flipit> thnaks.
<Stonekeeper> anyone know how to run an application when a cd is inserted? I do like sound juicer....
<Jester45> can you use a gpu as a extra cpu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> No.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Under special circumstances, with the right card, the support of the gpgpu project, and a lot of luck, you can use it as a math coprocessor.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It's completely unsuited for typical processing, though.
<Jester45> darn
<Flipit> hey thanks for all the help guys it works perfectly i gotta head out see you guys later.
<somerville32> pleias2, Stonekeeper: He is going to be some sad when he realizes he deleted everything and it didn't keep his Word documents :P
<magic_ninja> grrr
<magic_ninja> steam is giving me SOOOO much trouble
<maxamillion> magic_ninja: yeah .... i tried steam with wine so i could play CS ... but i'm really bad at the game anyways so after about an hour or so i gave up completely
<magic_ninja> i went out and bought a copy of HL2 just so i have an online cdkey for cs
<magic_ninja> i used to be cal-m
<magic_ninja> we had a couple former cal-i too
<magic_ninja> used to play with alont of cal-i players
<maxamillion> i used to host a web server for cal-i scrims because i had a close friend who was in a clan that was tied for 1st in cal-i ... but then he went to CPL last year and didn't make it into some bracket or something, so he got upset and quit playing and now goes to college
<maxamillion> he played CS:S ... i play cs1.6 (but very seldomly and just to kill time so i'm not very good)
<yotux> What is the recommended way to setup Wifi in xubuntu
<maxamillion> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yotux> Thank you
<maxamillion> anytime :)
<yotux> Sorry to ask in the past i have used gnome and kde
<maxamillion> yotux: if there is something on there that doesn't answer your question, post back here and we can try to help ... i think the wiki page is under some construction right now to more completely answer questions so there might be a gap here or there
<maxamillion> yotux: oh, no worries ... you just want a gui frontend? wifi-radar
<maxamillion> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<maxamillion> yotux: that's the one i like
<yotux> I am wanting to learn how to setup iwconfig
<maxamillion> ohhhh ok ... lemme get you a link
<yotux> i not really new but have fallen into the gui trap.  I am starting to love CLI because it seems faster
<maxamillion> yotux: CLI is always faster ;) .... this is a pretty good link ... http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch13_:_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<yotux> thanks again
<yotux> just installed xubuntu.  setting up ndiswrapper at the moment
<yotux> Is there a problem with edgy and icons appearing in xubuntu?
<yotux> Desktop sorry
<maxamillion> yotux: yeah, the feature was taken out because there was a bug during the development cycle that couldn't be resolved in time for the release date.... the main problem is that xubuntu is technically running a beta of xfce4.4 and we are waiting for the xfce project to release 4.4 stable before we are able to include all the features of xfce without experiencing extremem bugs
<maxamillion> omg
<maxamillion> and he left ...
<Stonekeeper> i just got wifi working with a linksys wpc54g pcmcia card. it wasn't a massive bother
<tim_> Stonekeeper, shit performance those cards though, eh? :)
<tim_> range, i should say
<Stonekeeper> nah, it's ok :)
<Stonekeeper> yeah, range
<Stonekeeper> i got 61% and i'm <1 metre from router :)
<tim_> yeah..  i have to sit in the same room as the router.  bloody useless.
#xubuntu 2007-12-31
<kevin_> Sorry to bother, but would anyone know how I should go about setting up a USB connected printer? I've done it using CUPS before, but never with the Xubuntu helper.
<soldats> xubuntu uses cups
<kevin_> I know.
<kevin_> It's just the phrasing with the GUI configuration throws me off.
<soldats> ahh well i never use printers so i have no clue
<kevin_> I'll try localhost:631
<lesshaste_> how can I get the power manager icon to reappear? It has gone for some reason on my laptop
<lesshaste_> I can't tell how much battery power I have left :)
<soldats> rclick the task bar and add it again
<lesshaste_> thanks
<lesshaste_> hmm...
<lesshaste_> except the power manager isn't listed is it?
<lesshaste_> I see batter monitor
<lesshaste_> but that isn't quite the same
<lesshaste_> I just want to change the preferences for how and when it sleeps
<lesshaste_> basically I just want the gnome-power-manager back
<lesshaste_> soldats, any ideas?
<isforinsects> I'm looking to use xubuntu live to help recover my laptop.  Know where I can find a ppc image?
 * isforinsects would rather not have to roll his own tonight
<tonyyarusso> isforinsects: cdimage.ubuntu.com should have it
<isforinsects> Danke tonyyarusso.
<isforinsects> Hrrm.  Not finding ppc builds immediately.  Continuing to poke 'round.
<tonyyarusso> oh wait, nvm
<tonyyarusso> a sec
<isforinsects> I'm looking for the no-longer-officially-supported ppc architecture btw.  I don't know if I made that clear.
<tonyyarusso> It's somewhat hidden, but there ;)
<tonyyarusso> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<tonyyarusso> It's the /ports/ part that I forgot to mention
<isforinsects> excellent, thanks.
<isforinsects> odd.  I can boot, but I'm stuck in initramfs
<isforinsects> Where is startx?
<Groovestix> hey folks! I am looking for a guide to enable networking between Xubuntu and WinXp
<Groovestix> does anyone know about one?
<abraham> how is everyone?
<isforinsects> groovestix: check out any of the many resources on Samba
<abraham> Just a quick question. How do I see what errors happen at login? I get an error that states that I don't have permission to access the system configuration upon boot
<Groovestix> isforinsects: I found a youtube video that apparent;y works, based on the comments and the views
<abraham> I don't know what's trying to load, and this is a brand new install of Xubuntu
<isforinsects> Groovestix: There are some tricky bits sometimes in windows networking.  Go hang out in #samba if you can't figure it yout./
<Groovestix> they told me to google
<Groovestix> very helpful
<Groovestix> btw, is there a way to uninstall nano?
<isforinsects> It's a fairly trivial program, why bother?
<isforinsects> I would think that 'sudo apt-get remove nano' would do it
<Groovestix> :)
<Groovestix> with that being said, I wanna strip xubuntu down
<Groovestix> so I can put BOINC, a GUI and enable networking
<Groovestix> I wanna have this machine always on
<Groovestix> (it's an old one)
<abraham> how do I change passwords?
<Groovestix> I hope I'll be able to do that
<abraham> mygod, does xubuntu have any function? sudo doesnt' do anything in terminal
<abraham> I give up
<abraham> Again, as earlier today, thanks for helping me with my questions
<zoredache> why do you think nano will have anything to do with boinc?
<zoredache> also, why not start with a cli only install and add only what is needed, instead of trying to strip something down?
<wweasel> Guys, what is the default photo viewer in Xubuntu?
<Groovestix> hey people, what is the equivalent to "places" (Ubuntu)  in Xubuntu?
<Groovestix> in other words, how do I access my network?
<zoredache> Groovestix: there is none... to access your network you can install smbfs and mount the volumes from a terminal
<Groovestix> sudo apt-get smbfs  ???
<zoredache> yes
<Groovestix> btw zoredache, I just saw what you said
<Groovestix> I suck with terminals since I am new
<Groovestix> that's why I wanna strip, rather than build
<Groovestix> also, I received "E: invalid operation smbfs"
<Groovestix> zoredache: any ideas?
<isforinsects> Groovestix: Google ubuntu packages, they have a nice search engine.  And I believe that it's 'samba', not smbfs to install.  But there are a dozen tools.
<isforinsects> I usualy install one or another that depends on the samba root materials.
<Groovestix> I think the repositories aren't set
<isforinsects> Keep?  Some female name?  Can't remember atm
<isforinsects> Oh?
<Groovestix> huh!??
<isforinsects> Groovestix: I was referring to the package I install.
<isforinsects> It's gsambad.
<isforinsects> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=samba&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<isforinsects> those are the packages you can call by name.
<Groovestix> Ifound this
<Groovestix> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Groovestix> is it any good!?
<Groovestix> looks old
<isforinsects> And you can do repositories by 'nano /etc/apt/sources.list' and uncommenting things.
<isforinsects> Or vi if you prefer *shudder*
<zoredache> Groovestix: apt-get install smbfs
<zoredache> you need an action
<Groovestix> it seems like I already have it
<neur1> what's faster, ob or xfce?
<neur1> fb? & ob tie, too hard to tell?
<neur1> in xubuntu does gedit work well?
<Groovestix> neur1: yes, gedit works fine
<neur1> thank you
<sstchur> In both kde and gnome, the volume control on my keyboard works automatically... is there I can make it also work with xfce?  It doesn't appear to by default
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<newbieee> how do i add a my most usable programs to panel in xfce????
<predaeus> <predaeus> newbieee, right-click on panel, add Launcher
<predaeus> newbieee, stop flooding the channel please.
<newbieee> people wake up.......sun is on your head
<predaeus> your question has been answered. If this is not a suitable answer then please rephrase your question.
<newbieee> there is no launcher
<newbieee> thanks a lot for your help...now i got it sorry for trouble...but without that i think i would have not got any answer from this channel.
<predaeus> newbieee, I answered your question 20mins ago in the #ubuntu channel
<predaeus> and I've answered it after the first time you've asked here.
<predaeus> no need for flooding at all.
<newbieee> predaeus: then its my fault...i thought no one is responding. i dint saw your reply...
<predaeus> newbieee, no problem. Just ask again then, but please don't flood, it is considered harsh and unfriendly to flood the channel.
<predaeus> and it's all volunteers here, so please be patient.
<newbieee> k
<newbieee> now i want to put opera in my panel so i selected network now how to select opera?
<predaeus> newbieee, hm that's just the Icon it seems. You would have to enter opera into the command field.
<predaeus> "command"
<predaeus> newbieee, http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-panel#launcher-item
<newbieee> predaeus:hey thanks nice link,.....can you tell me one more thing from which folder i can get the i cone for the programs
<predaeus> newbieee, hm I think the location of the icon file depends on the program. You could run "locate opera" in a terminal and see what it brings up and what might be the icon.
<predaeus> newbieee, there seem to be a lot of program icons in /usr/share/pixmaps check that
<predaeus> e.g. Firefox icon is in there.
<newbieee> hey got it thanks budy.
<soldats> /usr/share/applications
<soldats> /usr/share/icons
<hey-hey> could someone please give me a hand
<hey-hey> a pm is needed tho as this is quite a long problem
 * hey-hey np: Alison Limerick - Where Love Lives [05:21m/256Kbps/48KHz]
<marybuntu> i forgot how to do this.  i downloaded Rainlendar, a calendar app, yesterday, and i want to pin to start menu, but i've forgotten how to find the file path for the command in the startup window...
<marybuntu> file:///tmp/rainlendar2-lite_2.3.b54-1_i386.deb is how it appeared in the download window ...
<stone[no]> in the console: "which rainlender" will show you the path to the binary
<marybuntu> stone[no]: ok, lemme try
<marybuntu> stone[no]: doesn't work for me .... no output from the terminal with that command or with 'whereis rainlendar' as someone else suggested; any other ideas?
<stone[no]> Is the app installed?
<marybuntu> stone[no]: ok, wait; i entered rainlendar2 and get this: /usr/bin/rainlendar2 /usr/share/rainlendar2 ...i don't understand if i should use the usr/bin portion, the usr/share portion, or the whole string?
<stone[no]> Use "/usr/bin/rainlendar2" this is the binary. To make sure, you could type /usr/bin/rainlendar2 in the console and se the program start :)
<marybuntu> stone[no]: ok, great; thanks so much ... i go try
<neur1> anybody lose all thier panels?
<neur1> it's looks like i'm running ob
<marybuntu> stone[no]: thanks, all working satisfactorily now .. :)
<neur1> hello
<kritzstapf> hi, i downloaded the 7.10-i386-desktop image, burned it, checked the hash, boot it wont boot :/
<stone[no]> np
<kritzstapf> okay, tried a different device, now it boots,..
<neur1> anyone use e17
<kritzstapf> hm, in many configuration dialogs there is a close button but no apply button
<kritzstapf> how to save the settings then?
<neur1> hello
<gabkdlly> kritzstapf: when there is no apply button, settings are saved as soon as you set them
<kritzstapf> okay
<slow-motion> hi
<Joeboy> Hi. Just wondering, what do I get if I install xubuntu-desktop that I don't get if I just install xfce4 on gutsy?
<Joeboy> Is it just themes and stuff?
<TheSheep> Joeboy: all the apps and settings
<wubuntu> Hi, is there any possibility to chnage the font size of the xfce-menue?
<Joeboy> TheSheep: so, if I just want a more lightweight environment for my basically functional ubuntu I should just go for xfce?
<TheSheep> wubuntu: yes, settings->user interface settings
<TheSheep> Joeboy: yeah, probably, and maybe some additional plugins for the panel or guis for settings, if you like them
<Joeboy> TheSheep: thanks
<wubuntu> TheSheep: Thanx, but I mean just for the menu - seems that settings-user interface changes the size for all apps and windows, or?
<Indigo> Hi
<Indigo> please somebody help me...
<Indigo> there is anybody connected?
<stone[no]> Indigo: What do you need help with?
<Indigo> i'm using xubuntu 7.10
<wubuntu> no one an idea?
<Indigo> but my msn client is Kopete
<Indigo> sudently it cruch  & the desktop now, after a reboot, is unconfugured, , it works when it pleases
<Indigo> even the Xfce4.terminal don't work some times
<TheSheep> wubuntu: ah, just for menu, you would have to make or modify your gtk theme
<Indigo> only the commands runned by su (or sudo) work, except for the web browser
<stone[no]> Indigo: ctrl+alt+F1 or F2. run dmesg or less /var/log/messages. Try to pin out the bug...
<wubuntu> how? in .gtkrc.2-0?
<wubuntu> or the whole gtk-theme?
<Indigo> dmesg or less /var/log/messages?? what is that?
<TheSheep> wubuntu: any way you like it, they are merged on load
<TheSheep> Indigo: check the rights and owner of your home directory
<neur1> is there a way to add the nm applet to a shelf in e17?
<wubuntu> TheSheep: don't know how to do?
<Indigo> i'm the root, the owner, blablabla... i'm the onlyone usingg the computer
<InCaPaCe> salve, ho provato a mettere un plugin per xmms ma si bloccava a ./configure .. dice che non c'è glib e che devo installarlo.. quindi l'ho installato ma non funziona
<TheSheep> wubuntu: look for some howto on gtk themes
<InCaPaCe> ops
<InCaPaCe>  hi, i tired to install a plugin for xmms but when i do ./configure it gives me an error... configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***   so i installed glib but it doesn't work.. can you help me? (sorry for my english)
<TheSheep> Indigo: install the -dev package for it
<TheSheep> Indigo: sorry
<TheSheep> InCaPaCe: that was for you :)
<Indigo> hahhaha
<InCaPaCe> yes but.. which -dev package? :S
<TheSheep> InCaPaCe: for the libglib, possibly version >= 1.2.2
<Indigo> ah! i forgot tu tell you.. after every reboot or shutingdown , all the work done return to zero, i mean, all re "reconfiguration" i've done
<InCaPaCe> i alredy have got it
<InCaPaCe> ..
<stone[no]> indigo: I've got no idea why it's behaving so. Look in your logs and try to find the bug. 'dmesg' will show you the latest. Most messages from the system will be logged to the file: /var/log/messages
<Indigo> it's a huge message
<stone[no]> Indigo: the latest messages will be last. You can use 'tail -f /var/log/messages' it will continusly show the last message to be added to the messages. Use ctrl+c to stop it.
<Indigo> ' tail -f /var/log/messages '  does not send me any message
<Indigo> but dmegs send me [1079.366191] ide: failed opcode was : unknow
<Indigo> that's the last line of a huge message
<stone[no]> Indigo: I'm about to leave, sorry I can't help you more... You could try to add a new user (remember do give it access to the 'admin' group, to use sudo). See what happens with the new user.
<Indigo> thank...
<Dagaka> can I run terminal applications via the Verve Command Line?
<TheSheep> Dagaka: terminal -x command
<TheSheep> Dagaka: maybe there is a better way
<Dagaka> TheSheep: thanks thats good enough for me
<Dagaka> works perfectly
<sstchur> Is there a way that I can make my keyboard's volume control work in XFCE? (like it does automatically in Gnome and KDE?)
<TheSheep> sstchur: yes, there are several howtos on the forum
<TheSheep> sstchur: basically you binf the keys to commands for changing the volume
<sstchur> TheSheep: ok thanks, where do I find that forum?
<TheSheep> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<logd> hi could some1 help me setting up a wifi ad-hoc connection betwen  pcs ?
<misterblonde2517> hi, i was wondering if someone might be able to help me with an installation problem
<vidd> misterblonde2517, what is your question
<vidd> logd ask away
<misterblonde2517> i installed xubuntu off teh text based cd
<misterblonde2517> everythign seemed to go fine
<misterblonde2517> but after the reboot, after the load screen with the title it stops compeltely
<vidd> which version?
<misterblonde2517> 7.10
<misterblonde2517> i also had problems using the main version of the boot cd (not the text based) that one kept locking up midway through the install
<vidd> can you <alt><tab><1>?
<vidd> when the text install freezes?
<misterblonde2517> the text intstall worked, the other one freezes
 * vidd never uses the gui(live) install cuzz he could never get it to work right
<vidd> right....but it freezes when you reboot.....right?
<misterblonde2517> yep
<vidd> can you hit <alt><tab><f1>?
<misterblonde2517> it told me it completed sucessfully, and to take the cd out and reboot, and it just hangs at a black screen after the intial logo and load bar
<misterblonde2517> its not doing anything
<misterblonde2517> (im on the laptop, the problem computer is right next to me)
<vidd> what are you system stats?
<vidd> (ram, hd size, etc)
<misterblonde2517> 80 gb hd 256 mb ram fx 5500 128 mb
<vidd> fx 5500 is your display adapter?
<misterblonde2517> yea, and the onboard video doesnt work at all
<vidd> did you set your partitions, or did you let the installer do that?
<misterblonde2517> let the installer do it
<misterblonde2517> i told it to do the whole disk
<vidd> can you reboot and hit <ctrl><alt><f1> as soon as the splash screen shows up?
<vidd> hopefully we will see some error messages
<vidd> heh....im half tempted to have you re-install to just a cli
<vidd> and then add xubuntu-desktop (and everything that goes with it) after the system boots
<vidd> ^^ is actually my prefered method of install on a new system
<misterblonde2517> nothing that really stood out ill try it one more time i think i was 1 or 2 things
<misterblonde2517> thanks for all your help this is my first linux experience haha
<vidd> we all started somewhere
<misterblonde2517> hardwere drivers failed to reset no boot flag
<misterblonde2517> and then something about cpu frequency flashes fast
<vidd> did it freeze again?>
<misterblonde2517> yep
<misterblonde2517> im fine with re-installing the whole thing if you think that would be best
<vidd> feel up to a reinstall to just the cli?
<vidd> (is that still an option?)
<misterblonde2517> sure, but id need help, id be totally lost
<vidd> i will be here
<vidd> i will walk you throught the entire install....
<vidd> you have a question just ask me
<misterblonde2517> ok, so i want to go to install a command line system?
<vidd> yes
<misterblonde2517> ok so this happend last time, there are no network interfaces detected
<misterblonde2517> is that ok? (i have an ethernet card in the computer)
<vidd> should be ok
<vidd> misterblonde2517, i will be right back.....
<vidd> i need to switch computers
<vidd> misterblonde2517, told ya id be back
<misterblonde2517> haha
<misterblonde2517> so which partion method should i pick
<vidd> default should be fine
<misterblonde2517> so guided resizze SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda)
<misterblonde2517> cause there is also use entire disk, and there is a really screwed up xp on here that i wouldnt use at all
<vidd> then use the entire disk
<vidd> that actually might be why you were having issues b4
<misterblonde2517> do i want to set up an LVM
<vidd> no
<vidd> i would remove all partitions and use the entire disk
<misterblonde2517> k so it says that the following partitioins are going to be formatted : partition #1 of SCSI1 as ext3 and partition #5 of SCSI1 as swap
<vidd> sounds good
<misterblonde2517> so while im waiting for this thing to format.. have you hear dof/have any opinions on the asus Eee pc
<vidd> havent heard of it
<vidd> got a URL?
<misterblonde2517> http://eeepc.asus.com/global/
<misterblonde2517> its a really small laptop that runs i think a modified xandros
<vidd> its cute
<misterblonde2517> haha, yea i was thinking of changing the linux istro on it cuase the one it comes with is kinda kiddy
 * vidd needs functional....not cute
<vidd> i like how its "xp compatable"
<misterblonde2517> haha, eh for 300$ it gets the job done
<misterblonde2517> keyboards a lil small
<vidd> but only has a 4gb hard drive
<misterblonde2517> yea, but i got an 8g sd card
<misterblonde2517> wish it ran a lil faster
<misterblonde2517> it comes underclocked
<misterblonde2517> whcih is kinda ridiculous for something that tops out at 900 mhz
<vidd> is that what your installing on?
<vidd> or chatting with me on?
<misterblonde2517> nah, im installing on my old dell
<vidd> does the dell have a nic or wifi card?
<misterblonde2517> my main computer is a sager 2090, then i have the eee for moving around, and the dell was collecting dust till a read an article on linux
<misterblonde2517> just the ethernet plug
<vidd> is it plugged in?
<misterblonde2517> no
<vidd> that is why it was saying it wsnt finding your interface
<vidd> brb
<sevendeuce> Hello folks. Anyone familiar with making the terminal as your background? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html
<sevendeuce> I have Xubuntu as my windows manager, and the steps aren't exactly the same, but I did try the steps. But it does't work. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<vidd> misterblonde2517, im back
<misterblonde2517> kk im about to restart, the install finsihed
<misterblonde2517> anything i should be hitting on boot?
<vidd> plug into your router
<vidd> misterblonde2517, you booted up?
<vidd> it should be rather quick
<misterblonde2517> grub just loated
<misterblonde2517> its on running local boot scripts
<misterblonde2517> ok
<misterblonde2517> so im in teh cli
<vidd> ok...log in
<misterblonde2517> kk im in
<vidd> is your pc plugged into your router?
<misterblonde2517> i just checked, i think its the one thats broken
<misterblonde2517> should i turn it off and put in a good ethernet car
<vidd> not just yt
<vidd> is the cd in the drive?
<misterblonde2517> no i took it on when it reboted
<misterblonde2517> should i put it back in?/
<vidd> yes
<misterblonde2517> kk its in
<vidd> once its in, type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<misterblonde2517> random question, i have an old as dirt wintv tv tuner, will it have the drivers for it do you think?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> it should
<misterblonde2517> other random question, ive heard impressive things about the gui in compiz fusion, do you know how once this is running i would go about installing it, or is just just a point and click type thing
<vidd> i never used it
<vidd> but it should just be an apt-get away
<sevendeuce> How come when I add packages using the Synaptic Package Manger, that they do not show up on my Applications Drop down?
<sevendeuce> How come when I set Gnome Terminal as my default, only Xfce is used?
<misterblonde2517> hmm
<misterblonde2517> same balck screen on lead
<misterblonde2517> load*
<sevendeuce> Yes, that it is, but I"m trying to follow the steps to make the terminal as my background
<vidd> strange
<sevendeuce> I sort of got it to work, except that it won't autoload upon startup.
<sevendeuce> the settings when I run terminal are fine, it's full screen and is my background per se.
<vidd> sevendeuce, add it to your autostated apps
<sevendeuce> what would the command line be?
<vidd> idk
<sevendeuce> user/bin ... looking now
<misterblonde2517> wehn i try to redo the install it says "dpkg was interrupted you must manually run dpkg configure a to correct
<vidd> so type sudo dpkg configure -a
<vidd> any change?
<sevendeuce> well, it's not like it's supposed to work on the instructions, but I got it to work just fine in Xubuntu now. Thanks
<sevendeuce> nice having the terminal right there
<misterblonde2517> i jsut ran what it told me to now im gonna retry the desktop
<sevendeuce> Okay, how can I make a program load upon startup, and spread to all workspaces?
<vidd> misterblonde2517, how did the reboot go?
<misterblonde2517> ugh same problem
<misterblonde2517> loads teh splash, (lower res this time) and freeze
<misterblonde2517> well not really freeze it jstu stays totally black
<misterblonde2517> could it be a bad isntall disk?
<vidd> can you <ctrl><alt><f1>?
<sevendeuce> once you <ctrl><alt><f1> how do you get back to X
<sevendeuce> ?
<sevendeuce> nevermind
<vidd> misterblonde2517,  can you <ctrl><alt><f1>?
<misterblonde2517> yea, no visible errors
<vidd> type sudo /etc/gdm restate
<vidd> type sudo /etc/gdm restart
<misterblonde2517> when do i tpye that in
<vidd> <ctrl><at><f1>, log in, sudo /etc/gdm restart
<misterblonde2517> how do iget to teh log in screeen it jsut goes to the splash
<vidd> if you hit <ctrl><alt><f1> it prings up the command line
<misterblonde2517> screen jsut stays black
<vidd> then lets try this:
<vidd> put in the good nic card so you have internet access
<vidd> and re-install just the command line system again
<vidd> let me know when you ready
<slow-motion> schon mal guten rutsch und frohes neues jahr
<sevendeuce> hey vidd, can you take a look at a webpage for me and tell me how to edit the script to go to all pages?
<vidd> sure
<sevendeuce> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-transparent-terminal-session-as-your-desktop-background.html
<sevendeuce> it's right under the mkdir ~/.devilspie section.
<sevendeuce> under the first two pics
<vidd> did you install devilspie?
<sevendeuce> I got it to work. For terminal window 1 (change the 4 to a 1 on the 4th line)
<sevendeuce1> don't know what happened there.
<sevendeuce1> Can someone Kick sevendeuce and me, so that I can come back in as Sevendeuce?
<sevendeuce1> vidd - did you get that script?
<vidd> im lookin
<sevendeuce1> thanks
<vidd> bring up your list of auto storted apps
<vidd> is devilspie listed BEFORE gnometerminal?
<sevendeuce1> yup
<vidd> according to the guild, it should be working
<sevendeuce1> It works, I do have it work. I want to extend it to all desktops though, not just workspace 4
<vidd> what do you have in (set_workspace 4)?
<sevendeuce1> right now it says (set_workspace 4)
<sevendeuce1> I'm sorry, change the 4 to 1
<vidd> so set it to 4
<vidd> and if you set your pager to 6 desktops, set the number to 6
<vidd> (set_workspace x) = # of desktops to apply
<sevendeuce1> ah, so it doesn't coorelate to 1 workspace, but the amount of workspaces
<vidd> if i understand it correctly
<sevendeuce1> well, let's see, one sec
<sevendeuce1> hmmm...now it just loads in Workspace 4
<vidd> (set_workspace 1,2,3,4)
<sevendeuce1> read my mind :)
<sevendeuce1> I wonder if I make separte console profiles if it work work
<vidd> (set_workspace not 500) is my next suggestion
<sevendeuce1> will try that next, just added another (begin) statement
<sevendeuce1> trying that now
<sevendeuce1> not 500 puts it on workspace 1. That's fine I guess. I'll tinker with it more later. Thanks for you help vidd.
<sevendeuce1> I'm gone, gotta get ready for Next Year ;)
<vidd> does it put it on all?
<sevendeuce1> it works on desktop 1, so it works. It just doesn't extend to all workspaces
<misterblonde2517> vidd you here?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> thepizza arrived
<misterblonde2517> soo i re did the format
<misterblonde2517> im at the cli now
<misterblonde2517> the network card should be working
<vidd> logged in?
<misterblonde2517> mhm
<vidd> we will test connectivity first....
<vidd> type nslookup vidd.us
<misterblonde2517> non authoritative answer 216.155.0.100
<vidd> ok...you have access
<vidd> ok...we are going to open up your repos
<vidd> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vidd> !past
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vidd> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<misterblonde2517> kk
<misterblonde2517> im in
<vidd> modify it something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50328/
<misterblonde2517> how do i do that
<vidd> use the arrow keys and add # or remove # to/from the beginnig of lines
<misterblonde2517> its all blank
<march> Happy new year :)
<vidd> ....
<vidd> make sure you typed it correctly
<vidd> <ctrl><x> will close it
<misterblonde2517> yea, there is gget help write out read file prev page ect
<vidd> hold down <ctrl> and hit <x>
<vidd> and it will take you back to the desktop
<vidd> well...the command line
<misterblonde2517> k
<vidd> make sure you type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<vidd> make sure there are no capitals
<misterblonde2517> its
<vidd> does it bring up something like my post?
<misterblonde2517> file ect/apc/sources.list
<misterblonde2517> but its just blank
<misterblonde2517> i caan type
<vidd> ic that
<vidd> =] spelling counts
<misterblonde2517> i dont undesrtand what im doing wrong it still pulls up the blank area with options at teh bottom
<vidd> back in the command line, type cd /etc/apt
<misterblonde2517> k
<vidd> sudo nano so <tab>
<vidd> the tab key should complete the words
<misterblonde2517> so i hit sudo nnano <tab> and enter
<misterblonde2517> brought be back to the same screen
<misterblonde2517> says new buffer at top
<vidd> no
<vidd> sudo nano sources.list
<vidd> if you hit tab as you type, it will complete the line for you
<misterblonde2517> it beeps when i hit tab mid line
<vidd> that means its not entered correctly
<vidd> type ls -al
<vidd> what is listed?
<misterblonde2517> a bunch of stuff, anythign im looking for specifically?
<vidd> sources.list
<vidd> do you see it?
<misterblonde2517> the only . anything is initrd.img
<misterblonde2517> everything else is just 3 and 4 letter blue words
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> type cd /etc/apt
<misterblonde2517> no such file or directory
<vidd> then tell me what your prompt says
<vidd> ??
<vidd> cd /etc/apt
<misterblonde2517> matt@dellbuntu:/$ cd /ect/apt
<misterblonde2517> -bash: cd: /ect/apt: No such file or directory
<vidd> you are twisting the letters
<misterblonde2517> kk so now im in etc/apt$
<vidd> now type sudo nano sources.list
<misterblonde2517> kk
<misterblonde2517> im in
<misterblonde2517> waht should i change
<vidd> add # to the line refering to the cd and remove the # refering to web sites
<vidd> modify it something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50328/
<misterblonde2517> k so i uncommented 4 sites
<vidd> ok
<vidd> <ctrl><x>
<vidd> <y>
<misterblonde2517> im looking for the cd tho
<vidd> <enter>
<vidd> they should be near the top
<misterblonde2517> there is already a # should there be 2
<misterblonde2517> o nvm i got it
<misterblonde2517> kk so im back
<vidd> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update
<misterblonde2517> kk
<vidd> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> cross your fingers
<vidd> pray
<vidd> =]
#xubuntu 2008-01-01
<march> n8
<vidd> misterblonde2517, any luck?
<misterblonde2517> its been going for a while now
<misterblonde2517> its relaoding the log daemon?
<misterblonde2517> so i think its done
<vidd> did it bring up the prompt?
<jbt> has anyone here, successfully using an acer 4520 for xubuntu?
<misterblonde2517> yep
<vidd> now type sudo reboot
<misterblonde2517> splash... and.....
<misterblonde2517> black
<misterblonde2517> ughugh
<misterblonde2517> what could it be
<vidd> im at a loss
<vidd> it is obvious that the window manager is the issue
<vidd> try rebooting
<vidd> and hit <esc> to bring up the grub menu
<vidd> we want to bring up the recovery console
<vidd> when you do, type sudo apt-get remove x-11 common
<misterblonde2517> im in root, so i still type sudo?
<vidd> oh...no
<misterblonde2517> coulnt find package x-11
<vidd> x11-common
<vidd> im loosing it!
<vidd> then do apt-get autoremove
<misterblonde2517> kk done
<The-Kernel> misterblonde2517 what video card do you have?
<misterblonde2517> geforce 5500 128mb
<misterblonde2517> in the pci slot
<vidd> reboot and log in as usual
<vidd> it should bring up cli
<vidd> (without formating and re-installing
<misterblonde2517> k im back
<misterblonde2517> at the cli
<vidd> type lspci
<mikubuntu> i forgot how to do this ... downloaded flock, it went to archive manager as default, and i thought then all i had to do was 'extract' b ut that din't seem to work ... any ideas?
<misterblonde2517> kk i did
<vidd> misterblonde2517, post the line that looks like 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<misterblonde2517> vga compatible controller: nVidia coporation NV34 {geforce fx 5500} (rev 11)
<misterblonde2517> and then theres antoehr one that says intel corp 82810e dc-133 (cgc) chipset graphics controller (rev 3)
<vidd> haha
<vidd> i think i see the issue
<vidd> i think the "black screen" is the desktop being directed to the OTHER adapter!
<vidd> lets test this.....
<misterblonde2517> *facepalm*
<vidd> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<The-Kernel> misterblonde2517, go into your BIOS, and set PCI as the default video adapter, or disable the onboard adapter
<misterblonde2517> ugh
<misterblonde2517> errors were encountered while processing: dhcdbd network-manageer metwork-manager-gnome
<vidd> misterblonde2517, sudo apt-get remove [failed programs
<vidd> then sudo apt-get install [failed program]
<vidd> one at a time
<The-Kernel> um
<The-Kernel> vidd
<vidd> yeah?
<The-Kernel> has anyone told you aboutthe two commands, sudo apt-get -s install and sudo apt-get -f install?
<vidd> no
<The-Kernel> pretty awesoem commands
<The-Kernel> -f fixing problems
 * vidd bows to The-Kernel 's experience
<The-Kernel> and I have no clue what -s does
<The-Kernel> but it also fixed some problems for me
<crimsun> -s only simulates
<misterblonde2517> the primary video adapter is pci
<misterblonde2517> should i make it onboard adn try it again
<misterblonde2517> with it int he onboard
<misterblonde2517> yesssssssssssssssssss
<vidd> i hate dual display adapters
<misterblonde2517> so everything seems to work (im using the integrated graphis, im gonna switch) but i didnt fix the errors it gave me, should i worry about htat?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> The-Kernel, can you help misterblonde2517 with those apps that failed to install?
<vidd> i have a party im late for
<misterblonde2517> vidd thanks for all your help
<vidd> gl misterblonde2517
<neur1> recieved an update notice, but it says some of my dependencies are not mergeable so none of my update apps can open, only to the error box. what are my options
<larson9999> how do you enable login via xdcmp in xubuntu?
<vidd> misterblonde2517, your stuff working now?
<misterblonde2517> heyy
<misterblonde2517> kinda
<misterblonde2517> it works in the on board
<misterblonde2517> but i installed the drivers for my card
<misterblonde2517> and rebooted
<misterblonde2517> and now it hangs after teh splash, but it ways "*running local boot scripts*
<misterblonde2517> (/ect/rc.local
<misterblonde2517> any ideas?
<misterblonde2517> i can type stuff, but it doesnt give me the name user@ anymore, its just the text i type
<vidd> what ya need to do is tell the bios to use one display adapter or the other.....
<vidd> is it possible to plug a monitor into each adapter at this time?
<misterblonde2517> yea
<misterblonde2517> theres text on teh screen tho
<vidd> lets see if you have different output on different monitors
<misterblonde2517> im back at the cli
<misterblonde2517> kk
<misterblonde2517> i have bios set to default to pci
<misterblonde2517> pci has me at cli, mobo is giving me a black moniter
<misterblonde2517> is there a cli command to send me to the desktop
<vidd> there is.....put you dont have a command prompt
<misterblonde2517> i do now
<misterblonde2517> i sft alt f1d
<misterblonde2517> er ctrl
<misterblonde2517> but i jstu logged in
<vidd> sudo /etc/gdm restart
<misterblonde2517> it says that the command is not found
<vidd> did you spell it right?
<misterblonde2517> "sudo /etc/gdm restart"
<vidd> ok
<vidd> so it failed to install
<misterblonde2517> it was justt working a second ago, after i restarted is when it tripped up
<vidd> i missed a part.....
<vidd> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<vidd> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<misterblonde2517> kk now the moniter is flashing
<vidd> which one?
<misterblonde2517> pci
<misterblonde2517> mobo is still black
<misterblonde2517> should i restart the computer?
<vidd> no....go back to tty1
<misterblonde2517> how do i do that
<vidd> (<ctrl><alt><f1>)
<misterblonde2517> kk
<misterblonde2517> im there
<vidd> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<misterblonde2517> k
<vidd> sudo dpkg --reconfgure xserver-xorg
<vidd> yes...2 dashes there
<misterblonde2517> k
<vidd> the -- means a word switch follows, a single - means a letter switch is following
<misterblonde2517> wait so i shouldnt have typed "sudo dpkg --reconfgure xserver-xorg" on one line
<vidd> the command i gave you will allow you to set up your x server
<vidd> you should
<misterblonde2517> kk i did
<vidd> i was explaining the difference between -- and -
<vidd> you will see it alot in howto's
<misterblonde2517> oh ok i gotcha
<misterblonde2517> so how do i go about setting up my server
<vidd> that command will bring up a wizard of sorts
<vidd> just pick the correct settings
<vidd> if you have a question about an option, just ask
<vidd> i think the issue is that you installed the x server before you uploaded the display driver
<misterblonde2517> im sorry im so lost, waht should i get rid of to remedy that?
<vidd> and you changed the driver without telling the x server about it and its chocking
<misterblonde2517> cause the command brough up 6 FAQ type things
<misterblonde2517> but im not really changing anything
<vidd> all we are going to change is the display adaptor
<misterblonde2517> where is that?
<misterblonde2517> aptitude?
<vidd> but rather then you bringing up the config file and going blind trying to read the file to find the one line that needs to be canged.....
<vidd> we are going to use the wizard and accept the default options until we get to the adaptor settings
<misterblonde2517> alrighty
<misterblonde2517> hopefully i can finish this tomrrow i have to go i was supposed to be somewhere 40 mins ago
<misterblonde2517> unless this is quick
<vidd> not really
<misterblonde2517> (then again i thought the whole install would be quick when i started 10 hours ago ahah)
<misterblonde2517> alrighty, do you think youll be around tomrrow or late tonitght?
<vidd> might be faster to remove x11-common, then apt-get autoremove
<vidd> then install the new drivers
<vidd> and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<misterblonde2517> kk ill try that when i get home
<misterblonde2517> thanks so much for your time
<misterblonde2517> hopefully ill catch you on later
<vidd> cuzz you installed xubuntu-desktop THEN the new drivers
<vidd> you want to install the drivers first
<misterblonde2517> kk, ill go back to onbard and try to do that
<misterblonde2517> thanks again
<kiosk> Happy New Year!
<crimsun> same to you.
<kiosk> What is your favorite streaming video plugin for firefox?
<crimsun> I use whatever totem-* provide.
<kiosk> totem-*   what's that
<kiosk> command?
<crimsun> no, it means either totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<crimsun> (I use the latter)
<kiosk> cool thank you
<kiosk> Now to see if I can et it working before the ball drops
<crimsun> you may wish to try either vlc's or mplayer's, however
<kiosk> :)
<kiosk> I saw vlc in apt-cache search
<kiosk> crimsun: totem-xine works.  Thank you.  Happy New year!
<crimsun> kiosk: np, you, too!
<aswera> hi all, anyone know why the live cd is hanging when running /etc/rc.local
<aswera> ??
<kiosk> \leave
<kiosk> sorry
<nikolam> hi to all
<nikolam> happy new year
<soldats> to you as well
<slow-motion> hi
<vistakiller> happy new year
<snuck___> hello
<snuck___> anyone have xubuntu running on an x61t?
<misterblonde2517> hi, would anyone be able to tell me how to install nvidia drivers from the command line interface
<jjmiv> oh, did you try googling it?
<jjmiv> just a thought...
<misterblonde2517> i have been
<misterblonde2517> but they all need me to downlaod the driver first
<jjmiv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<misterblonde2517> and i dont have the desktop installed
<jjmiv> oh...use teh WGET commdand
<jjmiv> command*
<misterblonde2517> so i need a cli command to get it off the interent
<misterblonde2517> how do i do that?
<jjmiv> to download
<misterblonde2517> (sorry im totally new to this)
<jjmiv> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=620116
<jjmiv> i had a similar issue setting up my webserver with Debian
<misterblonde2517> so i should say "sudo wget <nvidia drivers url>
<jjmiv> yes
<jjmiv> just make sure wget is installed first
<jjmiv> sudo apt-cache search wget to find the right package and then 'sudo apt-get install <package>
<jjmiv> it will tell you if it is installed, you can also see if there is a man page or something "man wget" or "wget --help"
<misterblonde2517> k so its installed, how do i know which linux drivers i want for my card (fx 5500 pci 128mb)
<jjmiv> just do a search for that..lets see
<jjmiv> http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<jjmiv> just bear with me
<jjmiv> dang, there is a lot out there
<jjmiv> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.07.html
<misterblonde2517> its not so much about finding the perfect one, its jsut my boot hangs after teh spalsh screen and goes black, and someone told me it was because i installed teh desktop before i installed my drivers, so to install the drivers then the desktop
<jjmiv> that's not a bad plan, then when you set up X it will detect the right card, just make sure you don't go crazy on the resolution at first
<misterblonde2517> im sorry im being so stupid, is it just wget <url> because that seems to get me a name of service not known error
 * XwarlokX82 <audacious> is stopped
<soldats> wget [url] is fine you just need the exact target address
<misterblonde2517> so im positive its spelled correctly but it tells me name or service unkowns
<soldats> what are you trying to get
<misterblonde2517> nvidia drivers
<misterblonde2517> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run
<soldats> do you need to wget it or just trying it out
<misterblonde2517> i need to, i dont have a desktop
<soldats> ahh well i just downloaded it with """"wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.07/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run"""" without quotes
<soldats> you may also type w3m in a terminal and do text based web i think you can download from there
<misterblonde2517> hmm its stilll not working
<misterblonde2517> i found "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common"
<misterblonde2517> online, should that work
<soldats> nvidia-glx-new i think is the right one
<soldats> but yea those should work
<misterblonde2517> hmm, so i cant seem to connect to the internet at all
<misterblonde2517> whcih is odd because it was working fine yesterday
<misterblonde2517> it cant resolve any of the urls.. any ideas?
<soldats> are you on it now
<misterblonde2517> on my laptop
<misterblonde2517> the computer im working on is right next to me in teh same router and its failing all teh itnerent attempts
<soldats> ahh, well i assume you have a router so id suggest restarting the router
<misterblonde2517> is there a cli command to check internet connection
<soldats> you can ping an address
<misterblonde2517> oo yea i just did, its not connected
<misterblonde2517> hmm
<misterblonde2517> could my ethernet be disabled?
<soldats> doubt it if it worked yesterday
<illidan> hi
<illidan> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<illidan> is there a possibility to install compiz-fusion on xubuntu?
<illidan> plzzzzzz help meeee
<soldats> i think there is i heard of someone doing but i dont have the slightest clue how
<killux> Hey, I just tried to install Xubuntu 7.10 on my PS3 which has 2.10 firmware but I am getting some errors. Everything goes fine until when its installing the kernel. The kernel it's trying to install is called "linux-cell". The error message is this: "An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system." Does anyone know why this happens and how I can fix this?
<illidan> hi all I need to know how to make xubuntu bar2 seem like macosx
<illidan> pls
<burt8675309> is gutsy able to run on 256mb system on an intel celeron?
<burt8675309> old computer..
<X|Out> Burt, it should run on it.
<X|Out> My system only has 256mb ram.
<soldats> i has gusty with 256
<defendguin> what are the minimum hardware specs for xubuntu?
<burt8675309> soldats, how do you like it?
<burt8675309> soldats, i'm trying to ditch vector linux...
<burt8675309> soldats, its very rough around the edges...
<soldats> runs really good for me
<burt8675309> soldats, how about usb printers...
<soldats> i dont use them but i know they work
<burt8675309> soldats, will my hp deskjet d4260 run well?
<burt8675309> it ran on vector..
<soldats> im sure it most likely will, i think the only brand that isnt supported is lexmark
<burt8675309> cool.
<burt8675309> is it bascially ubuntu with xfce....same preinstalled packages...right?
<soldats> what does "rough around the edges" mean
<burt8675309> soldats, well its just not as polished as xubuntu..
<soldats> oh ok
<soldats> well xubuntu is alot smaller than ubuntu
<burt8675309> soldats, and its based on slackware so its very difficult to add packages..
<soldats> xubuntu-desktop xfce thunar file manager
<soldats> more minimal and run better
<burt8675309> the screenies look great.
<soldats> on slower machines
<burt8675309> gutsy and improvement than dapper?
<soldats> yes i thought so as well
<soldats> gusty runs better than dapper for me
<burt8675309> cool.
<burt8675309> can't wait.
<soldats> gusty is the newest edition
<burt8675309> what about open office..
<burt8675309> prepacked?
<soldats> i think its on the livecd but i dont use it
<soldats> i chose not to install it
<burt8675309> sorry about all the questions...i'm looking at a checklist of things that don't work on vector..
<soldats> ahh
<soldats> well open office word gnumeric spreadsheet and abiword were all installed by default
<burt8675309> cool.
<burt8675309> i'm liking the sound of this.......
<soldats> err i meant open office word processor i didnt install the full package
<burt8675309> k
<burt8675309> but, it has add/remove right....simple package manager....right?
<soldats> yes along with synaptic package manager as well
<burt8675309> great.
<burt8675309> i <3 linux
<soldats> ;) me too i hope you enjoy xubuntu
<burt8675309> soldats, isn't soldat a game?
<burt8675309> soldats, german or something.
<burt8675309> idk
<burt8675309> right?
<soldats> yes
<burt8675309> mean soldier?
<soldats> but it also came from an anime
<soldats> yes it means soldier in german and french
<burt8675309> cool.
<soldats> the screenshots of the game look rad but i havent had time to get it yet
<burt8675309> its pretty fun.
<burt8675309> nothing like a 2d mmo fps..
<soldats> lol yea im gonna play soon
<burt8675309> my friend made a mod for the game..
<burt8675309> you should grab it..
<burt8675309> he is pretty good at making mods.
<soldats> nice il have to get it soon then
<Camish_> Looking for a program that can tell how my hard drive is feeling. Like a s.m.a.r.t keeping program. Any recommendations?
<crimsun> Camish_: install smartmontools
#xubuntu 2008-01-02
<Camish_> crimsun: Thanks. Do you know of any program with a gui?
<crimsun> not offhand, perhaps google does.
<Camish_> Any suggestion what to search for?
<XxValetexX> omg
<XxValetexX> I love xubuntu =~~~~~~
<XxValetexX> Its much better then ubuntu and kubuntu
<XxValetexX> xfce beats gnome and kde I love it =~~~
<slow-motion> n8
<defendguin> i'm gonna try to install on a 150 mhz processor with 128 mb of ram this should be interesting
<XxValetexX> hello
<AzMoo> Hey, I'm trying to install a Xubuntu LTSP server, but on installation it tells me that Building the LTSP chroot has failed. In syslog it gives the message: "Couldn't find package linux-image-386". Any ideas why?
<AzMoo> oddly enough, I just tried it again and it worked beautifully. No changes, all I did was press OK on the error and selected the menu option again.
<XwarlokX82> weird..probably just some random glitch
<AzMoo> Maybe something to do with LVM?
<AzMoo> although, seems to be a known issue.
<XwarlokX82> maybe so
<XxValetexX> hello
<XxValetexX> Can anybody tell me how to increase the size of the fonts in xubuntu?
<XxValetexX> they are currently very small and hard to read
<XwarlokX82> Applications>Settings>User Interface
<XwarlokX82> Off to the right of that window there will be a font type and size selector, you can adjust/change it there.
<XxValetexX> XwarlokX82: I tried that, it chanches the size of some fonts
<XxValetexX> XwarlokX82: but when I opne firefox or irc, the font of the text remain small
<XwarlokX82> XxValetexX, are you talking about the font in irc?
<XwarlokX82> if using xchat, go to settings>preferences and you can change it there by clicking on the text box selection.
<XxValetexX> XwarlokX82: no, the title of the windows increase
<XxValetexX> XwarlokX82: but the text inside the applications, any applicantion, doesnt
<XxValetexX> XwarlokX82: I'll try restarting and see if t works
<XxValetexX> be right back
<XxValetexX> x_0
<XxValetexX> hey people
<XxValetexX> does anybody else have problems setting font size in xubuntu?
<XxValetexX> Fraeon: hello
<Fraeon> So... my internet connection refuses to work at boot and needs an ifup/ifdown to work properly
<Fraeon> And it's driving me nuts
<XxValetexX> Fraeon: I think most ppl here are idling x_0
<Fraeon> I don't mind
<Fraeon> It's 4 am and I can do a log search if someone gives me a clue what could be causing this
<XxValetexX> Fraeon: man I need to get to know commands in terminal and config files
<XxValetexX> I am completely new to this linux stuff
<XxValetexX> but so far I had a lot of problems that I think come from DEs
<XxValetexX> >_>
<Fraeon> My problem isn't DE related
<Fraeon> It's network related
<XxValetexX> Fraeon: its like, when I use KDE theres a set of problems, with Gnome another, and now another with Xfce
<Fraeon> I think it has to do with the pcnet32 driver
<XxValetexX> :(
<XxValetexX> Fraeon:  do you use Xubuntu as well?
<Fraeon> Yup
<XxValetexX> =}
<XxValetexX> Fraeon: just by curiiosity, did you have problems with your fonts?
<Fraeon> What sort of problems are we talking about?
<XxValetexX> I set the font size in configurations
<XxValetexX> the size of a few fonts change but
<XxValetexX> hmm how can I explain it...the size of fonts inside applications remains the same
<XxValetexX> the menus change etc, but the size of the fonts in irc, firefox etc remains dman small
<XxValetexX> sans 9 I believe its the default x_x
<XxValetexX> Fraeon: apparently few ppl use xubuntu :S
<XxValetexX> so I havent been able tto sort it out on forums etc xD
<Fraeon> http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-more-on-fixing-fonts-problems.html
<Fraeon> http://davyd.livejournal.com/197752.html
<Fraeon> Requires terminal use but...
<XxValetexX> Fraeon:  oh ty =D
<Fraeon> Riiiiight, so it has to do with the routing table not being filled properly
<Fraeon> Really, you could write a book on these problems
<Groovestix> hey folks! here's an easy question. How can I make Xubuntu not go to sleep (turn off monior automatically) ?
<soldats> ive been trying to figure this out for a while and i have no clue
<soldats> its the only thing that pisses me off, i was told to try gnome-power-manager but it didnt work
<AzMoo> You have to modify xorg.conf and set a few options to 0
<AzMoo> Option "blank time" "0", "standby time" "suspend time" and "off time"
<AzMoo> Under the ServerFlags section
<soldats> oh man thanks i havent messed with xorg in such a long time i totaly spaced the possibility of it. well i hope it works thanks
<AzMoo> soldats: no prob. Remember to restart X!
<soldats> yuh
<AzMoo> People always forget that one ;)
<misterblonde2517> hi, i was wondering if anyone would be able to help me install compiz fusion/emerald
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<misterblonde2517> thank you
<Groovestix> soldats, AzMoo: how do I edit xorg?
<soldats> Groovestix, sorry i wanted to wait past the default 10 minutes to make sure it worked so now that it has...
<Groovestix> no prob
<soldats> you can edit it with gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soldats> or you can type man xorg.conf in a terminal and read all about it and about the warnings
<soldats> umm but if you man xorg.conf it will tell you that you can do it in two ways as in adding some options to the ServerLayout section or in my case i just made a new section called servertags and added the options to it
<AzMoo> Is there a way to set the apt mirror during installation? It seems that http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ is down, and it's screwing up my installations when it times out.
<soldats> look in /etc/apt/sources.list and you should be able to change them there
<misterblonde2517> does anyone have a good walktrough to help me isntall compiz
<AzMoo> soldats: Doesn't exist on the boot cd. It's in the "target" directory, but it's only got the CD
<soldats> are you on a liveCD
<AzMoo> It's the Xubuntu Alternate
<AzMoo> Gutsy
<soldats> ahh i figured if you had the full livecd you maybe able to download apt-mirror and try that, im not sure if it will work
<mindframe_> which folder does xfce store configuration information in?
<mindframe_> i cant seem to save settings between logins
<soldats> AzMoo, since your in #ubuntu ask there they might have had the same problem
<soldats> when you logout did you click save session
<mindframe_> soldats no i unchecked it :)
<mindframe_> firefox thinks its running when its really not
<mindframe_> i told xfce not to automatically save session on logout, yet when i hit the quit button it has the box checked :)
<soldats> if it says that then do pgrep firefox and see if its in a backround
<mindframe_> its not
<AzMoo> soldats: Yeah, I did but nobody really knew. They just said wait until  it's finished then change the mirror, but by then it's stuffed. I'm going to try it without configuring the network interface at all.
<soldats> that may work
<groovestix> hey soldats, have you figured out the xorg stuff?
<soldats> mindframe_, i think most config files are in /usr/share/xfce4
<soldats> groovestix, the screen timeout part
<groovestix> yes!
<soldats> yea i added a new section and added the options and its fine now
 * soldats is happy now
<groovestix> is it noob-friendly thing to do?
<groovestix> *a
<soldats> slightly
<soldats> if you post your xorg.conf to www.pastebin.com ill add the new lines
<groovestix> cool, well can you tell me? also this might be a useful thing to immortalize somewhere
<groovestix> sounds good!
<soldats> didnt you change your nick and go to ubuntu and now you changed it back
<soldats> also sorry the other night i ended up having to leave so i never ws able to see if you got everything working right with your innstall
<groovestix> Yes that was me.. although I didn't do it on purpose
<soldats> ahh ok
<groovestix> so no, I don't wear tinfoil hats...
<groovestix> :)
<groovestix> http://pastebin.com/d2959e323
<AzMoo> soldats: Yup, it worked. Didn't configure the network and stopped the dhcp from picking up and it went straight through without checking for updates. Now I can boot into it and fix up the mirror.
<soldats> AzMoo, nice im glad
<soldats> groovestix, ok well i got some strange error so i made a new one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50471/ the very bottom where it says "Section ServerFlags" is the new stuff you need to add so add the whole section
<groovestix> wtf happened?!
<groovestix> I know! I just got it too
<groovestix> looking good! let me try it
<soldats> something must have happened to their server
<groovestix> too many people are switching to Ubuntu!?
<groovestix> :)
<soldats> lol but yea add the line 98 through 103 to your file the save and restart X
<groovestix> okay! I copied pasted everything, but it's safe to go with the lines only so lemme do it again
<groovestix> very nice... restarting restarting...
<soldats> i guess youll have to wait about 11 minutes to be sure it worked
<groovestix> why 11?
<soldats> the default to turn off screen is 10 minutes so if after 11 minutes of not turning off id assume it works
<groovestix> alright, that makes sense
<soldats> :)
<groovestix> I was gonna ask, do you know some good guide to clean up Xubuntu?
<groovestix> I only wanna use it for storage, and BOINC machine
<groovestix> but I couldn't do it with cli because I suck
<groovestix> on the terminal
<soldats> well what packages do you not want
<groovestix> hmmm I don't really know... :(
<groovestix> oh wait
<groovestix> I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=addca6e9c0c4d7382bc99f41400f23a5&t=140920
<groovestix> seems interesting
<soldats> probly wont be what you need
<soldats> im sure your thinking of removing packages you dont need
<groovestix> I see, junk and packages are different things
<soldats> yes
<soldats> removing wrong files can be dangerous
<groovestix> oh crap! wtf! I opened synaptic and the system froze.. alright, this machine definitely needs a new chipset... hopefully xorg isn't screwed up again
<soldats> if theres a package you dont want you can use synaptic package manager and remove it or use add/remove to remove them or in a terminal type "sudo apt-get remove <appname>" without quotes or <>
<soldats> oh damn well try the add/remove program
<soldats> applications > system > add/remove
<groovestix> well I cleaned nearly all that I don't use
<groovestix> (I am booting now)
<soldats> there are other ways to get around haveing to reboot if it freezes but im sure youll learn eventually
<soldats> if its something you want to learn that is
<groovestix> of course I do
<groovestix> ctrl-alt-F2 ?
<soldats> well i mean do that and you can pgrep what ever froze to find out the PID and kill it
<soldats> or run top if you dont know the name of the program
<groovestix> I see
<groovestix> well I hope I freeze again, so we could see what's going on...
<groovestix> i have 192 ram (yes I know it's old) but I get the feeling that I always freeze when I have opened few things at once
<soldats> yuh thats a big possibility i think xubuntu normally wants at least 256 to run "fairly" smooth, i lag a bunch if i have too much stuff open but i dont think it fully froze before
<soldats> i has 256mb
<soldats> my comp is an old POS as well
<groovestix> I can has ram!? rolfmaooO!
<groovestix> :)
<soldats> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/funny-pictures-bird-cat-cage.jpg
<soldats> for the lulz
<groovestix> hahahahahah!
<groovestix> my favorite
<groovestix> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/03/omgwtfknockfirst.jpg
<soldats> lol i havent seen that in a long time, i thought it was kinda funny they started adding "watermark" type things to the pics uploaded
<soldats> such a good picture though
<groovestix> :) did you hear about the Lolcat bible?
<soldats> yuh a while back i dont remember though
<groovestix> http://www.lolcatbible.com/index.php?title=Genesis_1
<soldats> lol me wrikey
<groovestix> wtf, there's even an audio version of it
<soldats> ha
<groovestix> hey!
 * soldats looks up
<groovestix> Is there a ctrl-alt del command in Xubuntu?
<groovestix> :)
<soldats> i think it shuts down
<groovestix> yesterday my "System monitor" hanged and I couldn't close it.
<groovestix> the only way I know to close things like that is exactly through system monitor. :(
<soldats> well you can type "top" in a terminal and its a cli system monitor, you can use it to "kill" apps by getting the PID
<groovestix> so the command is sudo kill PID# ?
<soldats> you dont really need sudo
<groovestix> oh ok
<soldats> but for example kill 8987 would kill my firefox
<groovestix> I see... simple enough
<selig5> what is the valid install path for firefox? it seems not to be /usr/lib/mozilla. I am trying to install adobe-flash.
<soldats> ~./mozilla?
<groovestix> crap! so it froze again... I tried ctrl-alt-F2 without any results...
<selig5> I'll try that...
<selig5> Nope, it has to be a directory.
<soldats> maybe /usr/share/firefox im not sure i havent installed flash in a long time
<soldats> well ./mozilla is a directory the tilde means your home directory
<selig5> ok, I'll try that. of course, it says my browser shouldn't be running when I do the install...
<soldats> no its fine just restart it when its done
<selig5> hmm
<groovestix> any ideas soldats ?
<soldats> what maed it freezed
<groovestix> firefox
<groovestix> it's really weird
<soldats> firefox has lots of memory leaks so on a box with little ram to spare id assume it would happen every once in a while, but i wonder why its freezing so much
<groovestix> it's definitely the chipset... I don't see anything else
<groovestix> as a problem
<groovestix> it doesn't overheat, since I run BOINC
<groovestix> and the ram is intact (I ran memtest)
<soldats> hmm that may be then, kinda sucks
<groovestix> I wonder if I can find affordable replacement... usually ebay has lots of stuff floating around
<soldats> craigslist
<soldats> yardsales
<soldats> ive found pretty decent stuff for real cheap
<groovestix> the cool stuff is that I bought replacement parts for my toshiba laptop that were broken for about $50
<groovestix> mostly it was the plastic that holds the monitor and the keyboard, but Toshiba probably would've asked for much more
<soldats> yuh well 50 doesnt seem too bad
<groovestix> (shipping handling included)
<soldats> 0o nice
<groovestix> :)
<groovestix> but uh, I better go now, gotta sleep... thanks very much for all the information.. it seems like I can't get enough of it
<soldats> lol yuh its late here as well ill see yah later
<soldats> @Phoenix
<soldats> stupid time crap not working now
<groovestix> latre
<soldats> ‮‮ see yah
<soldats> mmm backwards typing
<inktree> yo who is here my good peoples
<nick4> Haappy new year :) I've got a little question. I just updated to 7.10 and Firefox 2.0.11 misplaces elements such as text and images. When I hover the mouse over then, they just "jump". This happens even for images on the chrome (like the close-tab button). Any ideas on what is wrong?
<ciao> hiiiiiiii
<ciao> shift super + button1 = burn effect...soooo cool I'm loving xubuntu
<Dagaka> I installed xubuntu with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop but now I don't seem to have any icons in OpenOffice anymore in Xubuntu but its fine in GNOME?
<Disastro> why is xubuntu so damn slow?
<Disastro> and how to make it faster?
<seisen> what are the specs of you computer Disastro
<Disastro> 50/50 solved
<Disastro> how to change ubuntu and xubuntu to use thunar?
<evil_tech> retarded question: whats the command to list the entire contents of all directories and subdirectories?
<vidd> ls -alr maybe?
<evil_tech> hmm let me try
<evil_tech> nope
<evil_tech> doesnt look in directories
<vinze> evil_tech, ls -R ?
<evil_tech> that did it
<vinze> :)
<vinze> man ls
<vidd> i forgot the r is capital!
<evil_tech> always forget to capitalize
<vinze> (Though -R is often recursive :)
<evil_tech> should have remembered that since that is how you rm directories
<zoredache> of course I kinda prefer using 'find .' I like the format better
<evil_tech> well i was going to pipe the output of ls -R to find to locate a file
<zoredache> eh?
<zoredache> you where going to pipe to find, or pipe to grep?
<zoredache> find . -iname 'pattern.*'
<evil_tech> grep
<evil_tech> if i can figure out how to tell me the full path to what i want
<zoredache> I think find is what you want.  It will show you the entire path
<zoredache> or you could use locate if the file has been around for a while
<zoredache> locate filename
<evil_tech> tried locate said the database was too old
<zoredache> run 'sudo updatedb'
<evil_tech> im using the live cd since knoppix wouldnt boot
<zoredache> oh... a livecd ignore the locate/updatedb then
<zoredache> what are you looking for anyway?
<evil_tech> i tried find but it says it cant find the file or directory
<evil_tech> a .dll on a windows drive
<evil_tech> its spyware and mucking things up
<zoredache> so you did something like: find /mountpoint -iname 'filename.dll'
<evil_tech> i opened a command line in the root of the drive and then tried find
<zoredache> hrm...
<evil_tech> i know it exists cause grep finds it
<zoredache> try just a find .
<zoredache> and then pipe that into grep
<evil_tech> ok thats running
<evil_tech> brb
<march> frag another system-freeze :(
<evil_tech> yay that worked
<chimp> Hey, is there a way to click a file in the gui and run as root other than opening a root session of Thunar?
<vinze> chimp, I suppose so
<chimp> Er, do you know this way?
<vinze> chimp, perhaps gksudo "exo-open %f"
<vinze> (Sorry, had to look it up ;-)
<chimp> what does this command do?
<vinze> Well, gksudo executes the thing as root (asking for your password)
<chimp> And what i meant was so that i didnt always need to use the terminal in order to run them as root
<chimp> no i meant specifically the exo-open
<vinze> Yeah, just a sec... ;-)
<vinze> From "man exo-open": exo-open - Open URLs and launch preferred applications
<zoredache> it is similar to the windows 'start' command if that is any help to you
<chimp> yeah... i probably should have just used the manual :P
<zoredache> vinze: is there an easy way to add something to the context menu you get when you right-click on something?
<chimp> This still relies on using the terminal, while i dont mind using the terminal, sometimes for convience it would be nice to use the gui
<vinze> zoredache, in Thunar? Edit->Configure Custom Actions
<vinze> chimp, well, you don't actually get to *see* the terminal ;-)
<zoredache> see chimp, all you have to do is add that as a custom action
<chimp> I see, that would work
<chimp> Not a built in thing though
<vinze> Yeah well, that's quite logically, as you don't really want to have new users exploring / as root...
<chimp> Yep, this is true
<chimp> I figured there might be a hotkey of some sort
<chimp> Which would prevent that
<vinze> And people that can be trusted doing that can configure the custom actions :P
<vinze> chimp, ah yes, that would be reasonable, but perhaps that also exists :P
<vinze> On the other hand, one might press it accidentally
<chimp> not if it was multiple keys
<chimp> ctrl-super-alt s
<chimp> :P
<vinze> Haha
<vinze> Then you have to press a key with your nose :P
<chimp> safety first :P
<vinze> Hehe
<arm_> help
<vinze> !ask | arm_
<ubotu> arm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<reportingsjr> arm_: You need to ask a question
<arm_> i'm using xubuntu!
<vinze> ...and something doesn't work?
<reportingsjr> hehe
<chimp> Well i added that command, hmm need something to test it on now
<vinze> chimp, /usr/share/applications/thunar.desktop?
<chimp> Was a different puter that I thought to myself, hmm that would have been useful if i coulda right clicked
<vinze> Or just /usr/bin/thunar
<chimp> ahh good idea
<reportingsjr> arm_: You need to actually ask a question if you want help with it.
<arm_> i've a problem with the gnome settings menager! it doesent start! so i couldn't change nothing,i proved to starti it from the terminal but noway it doesn't work
<arm_> so
<vinze> arm_, the Gnome settings manager in Xubuntu?
<arm_> i installed the kubuntu
<chimp> lol
<arm_> aw
<arm_> yeah
<vinze> arm_, wouldn't you want to use Xubuntu's settings manager? It's in Applications->Settings->Settings Manager
<arm_> yea but i've destroyed everything
<arm_> in xubuntu
<arm_> i've instaled
<arm_> lot's of packets
<arm_> last day i installed the kubuntu desktop from the xubuntu terminal
<reportingsjr> ....
<vinze> !enter | arm_
<ubotu> arm_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chimp> That worked :)
<vinze> chimp, yay! :)
<chimp> Pretty snazzy, can set what file types it operates on
<arm_> and it's so messy! could anybody help me how to ripristinate the original xubuntu?
<vinze> arm_, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php might be of help
<arm_> Thanks!
<chimp> Turning it off for folders, dont want to be messing around with root thunar sessions open
<vinze> chimp, ah, folders is the thing I used it most for :P
<chimp> yeah i figured actually that
<chimp> as soon as i said it
<chimp> :P
<chimp> The question is, do i trust myself hehe
<vinze> Yeah, it's a risk to take ;-)
<vinze> But then again, otherwise you'd have to do it from the terminal, and a typo is quickly made...
<arm_> aw.my god! c:(
<chimp> A mis-click is easier, turned in on anyway, useful
<vinze> chimp, a mis-click on what?
<arm_> Thanks a lot <vinze>
<arm_> bye! seya!
<vinze> arm_, no problem :)
<vinze> Bye
<chimp> Dont know about you lot, but when im using mouse for extended periods, my finger twitches, and ill just er click something
<chimp> or even double click
<vinze> chimp, oh, that never happens to me :P
<chimp> Happened earlier today, clicked past about 3 sections of some installation thing heh
<vinze> Though I must say, that stupid optical mouse twiches by itself sometimes
<chimp> Other question i have is can an ubuntu installation that has had the xubuntu-desktop installed on it, run as well (for slower puters) as a straight xubuntu install?
<vinze> chimp, I think so, especially now that Xubuntu loads Gnome services by default
<vinze> chimp, though in 7.10, xubuntu-desktop conflicts with ubuntu-desktop
<vinze> (Because Xubuntu uses totem-xine and Ubuntu totem-gstreamer which conflict)
<chimp> Firefox3 barely works on this laptop
<vinze> I'm off, bye
<chimp> bye
<march> good night :)
<homebrewcider> can anybody help me get my usb heaset working in Xubuntu please. it shows up in applications>settings>settings manager>sounds, but does not accept changes to the settings
#xubuntu 2008-01-03
<RFMaster78> Hi everyone
<RFMaster78> is there someone here that can help me with some problem that I have with a problem that I have with the kernel-2.6.22-14-generic
<zoredache> RFMaster78: just ask your question.  If someone knows the answer and is available  they will answer
<RFMaster78> ok, thanks!
<RFMaster78> the problem that I have is that when I boot with the kernel-2.6.22-14-generic it never finishes loading
<RFMaster78> it shows in the screen [xxx.xxxxxxx] ata1: soft resetting port
<RFMaster78> ata1.00: configured for PIO0
<RFMaster78> ata1.01: configured for UDMA/25
<RFMaster78> SD 0:0:0:0 [sda] write protect off
<RFMaster78> sd 0:0:0:0 [sda] write cache: enabled
<AzMoo> Hey, does anybody know anything about ltsp? When I run ltsp-build-client with my mirrors, it works to begin with, but then later on it fails with a 404 in the repository. It looks to be adding an extra "ubuntu/" to the end of the url
<RFMaster78>  and all this sort of things (sorry it's not very much, but since it never finnished loading I couldn't get a dmesg)
<RFMaster78> I have googled it everywhere but I couldn't find anyone with similar problems, so I have no idea what could it be
<zoredache> well I would make a random guess and suggest that the kernel doesn't like your ide controler since that is the last message displayed...  I don't have any idea how to fix it though.  You might try a different kernel. Either something newer or older...
<RFMaster78> yes, I guessed that it had to do with the IDE, but I can seem to make it work, I'm currently using the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel, but I really would like to know how to fix it since I don't want to be left behind in the kernel race... haha
<RFMaster78> thanks for your help zoredache
<Ryuki> Hey how do I update the menu?
<Ryuki> Hm.
<Ryuki> How do I update the menus?
<Ryuki> sorry if I repeat.
<Ryuki> it won't work
<Ryuki> even I logoff
<Ryuki> :|
<Ryuki> what shall I do?
<sCOTTo> hey guys
<sCOTTo> i downloaded the live cd how do i get it to install Xubuntu ?
<Ryuki> lol it is easy
<Ryuki> get ImgBurn
<sCOTTo> im new
<Ryuki> even you're new lol
<sCOTTo> ive got the iso burnt to disk, i have booted up - how do i get it to install the minimal - i have a 600MHz cpu & 128 MB ram...
<Ryuki> text mode works beautifully.
<Ryuki> get the altervative version instead
<sCOTTo> what do you mean?
<Ryuki> ...
<sCOTTo> im in live CD with the help index.
<sCOTTo> is there a special command I need to use in order to make it a minimal install?
<Ryuki> I don't remember.
<sCOTTo> hmmm
<sCOTTo> anyone else?
<sCOTTo> !INSTALL XUBUNTU
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install xubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ryuki> ! editting menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about editting menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AzMoo> Hey does anybody know where lts.conf is supposed to live for a ltsp setup?
<AzMoo> never mind, I think I found it.
<Ryuki> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ryuki> weird
<sCOTTo> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mikubuntu> heeellllllpppp.  my last session ended up so BAD.  this thing has been happening with my cursor, where it starts wandering slowly northeast accross the screen, and as the session lengthens it goes ever faster and faster untill i can't even stop it long enough to fix on a link... is this some kind of malware or maliscious attack, or a known issue?
<Ryuki> Anybody can help me edit xfce menu?
<Ryuki> I just want to open the Others menu
<Ryuki> hello?
<Ryuki> can anybody have the tutorial on how to edit the xfce menus?
<thruxton> Ryuki: you should have program called xfce4-menueditor
<thruxton> Ryuki: http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<Ryuki> thank you
<Ryuki> finally
<Ryuki> :)
<Ryuki> hey thruxton, how do I edit the XML then?
<Ryuki> hello?
<ubuntu_> stupid question time. how do i figure out what device is hd0
<evil_tech> stupid question time. how do i figure out what device is hd0?
<AzMoo> evil_tech: for grub?
<Wyrmul> Hi there.  I recently edited my /etc/fstab to prevent my windows partitions from mounting on boot.  Now I cannot get them to mount at all.  When I try to mount them in the thunar file manager I get two popup errors. One is unknown error, and the second is do not have privilege to mount
<Wyrmul> any Ideas where I can go from here?
<evil_tech> ok i installed xubuntu and it goes to load grub and stops at: Grub loading, please wait...
<evil_tech> ideas?
<Wyrmul> never mind.  figured it out.  Is there any way to give a user account the ability to mount and unmount drives in thunar?
<Wyrmul> Anything? yes? no? lobster?
<evil_tech> im sure there is a way
<evil_tech> but i dont know
<evil_tech> i think there is a group you can put them in to do it
<Wyrmul> As am I but.  grr.  and sorry to hear about grub not working.  I bearly know how to use it myself
<moontiger> is there any error message from grub?
<evil_tech> nope
<evil_tech> just sits there
<moontiger> as for permissions to mount a drive ... that should be automatic ... any error message?
<evil_tech> i am assuming it doesnt like the controller its plugged in to
<moontiger> hmmmmmm if grub has any errors it usually complains loudly
<moontiger> that would do it too ... have you booted from it before?
<evil_tech> no its a fresh install
<moontiger> what drive controller is it?
<evil_tech> IT8212
<moontiger> scsi?
<evil_tech> IDE plugged into a PCI slot
<moontiger> hmmmmmmmmm its probably some irq conflict with the controller in that slot
<moontiger> try it in another slot
<moontiger> have u booted from the live cd?
<evil_tech> computer boots to vista fine though
<moontiger> yah vista might be ok with it
<evil_tech> not to mention the live installer had no probs
<evil_tech> brb go move it up one
<evil_tech> hmm nope same thing
<evil_tech> just stops with it saying the Grub is loading, please wait...
<Disastro> would someone help me new xubuntu user?
<Disastro> problem with trackerd
<zoredache> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591867
<zoredache> the general tone in the forum suggests that the best fix is to just disable it
<Disastro> but
<Disastro> im usuing xubuntu so where are sessions?
<Disastro> wwhere is sessions in xubuntu?
<j_ason_> hi, how do I  change the keyboard language?
<j_ason_> .????
<Linuxica> hi
<nanonyme> hi
<Linuxica> anyone has problems after update to gutsy? My xfce freezes now and then since I upgrade.
<Linuxica> I open a console session with crl+alt+f, make a ps aux but everything look right
<Linuxica> the same thing with top
<billy_idle> system freezes here too Linuxica - although I installed gutsy from cd
<Linuxica> I see
<Linuxica> But only the X system... now I'm testing with  2.6.20-16-386 kernel... no freezes by now...
<Linuxica> perhaps is the kernel
 * Linuxica cross her fingers
<billy_idle> I'm running 2.6.22-14-generic
<billy_idle> Freezes only appear after using xubuntu for a few hours :/
<billy_idle> ciao
<Linuxica> bye
<Viaken> If the power management window (accessed through the screensaver settings) is set to never put the system to sleep, and it's still getting to put to sleep, where else might I look?
<XinFei> a good cd burner besides Gnomebaker? any reccomendations
<The-Kernel> graveman
<XinFei> thats a cd burner
<XinFei> >
<XinFei> ?
<flox> sure
<The-Kernel> yes
<flox> or brasero...
<XinFei> ok
<XinFei> thank you
<nanbudh> hello friends
<nanbudh> i just installed xubuntu 7.10 on a P III machine. The installation went fine but the serial mouse is not working. Could it be that xubuntu does not support a serial mouse?
<TheSheep> nanbudh: it does, but serial mouse cannot be autodetected
<TheSheep> nanbudh: run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and tell it where your serial mouse it
<nanbudh> TheSheep: it is at serial port so what  would it be? ttyS0 or something? (i donot know linux internals much)
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> ttyS0
<TheSheep> if it's com1
<TheSheep> ttyS1 if it's com2
<nanbudh> TheSheep: thanks. and one more thing. on xubuntu forums some ppl talk about altering the xorg.conf file. is it the same as running dpkg -reconfigure?
<TheSheep> yes
<nanbudh> TheSheep: thanks a lot
<nanbudh> i just found that vim is quite different from gedit(in ubuntu). is there any other editor i can run in graphical mode to edit xorg.conf file?
<zoredache> there are editors if you want to install them.  I realli like scite
<jessejazza> think there are 750 you can choose from
<nanbudh> :-) actually my serial mouse is not working and i am not much used to linux things(got used to Gnome GUI). I used gedit in ubuntu. What shall i type in command line interface that will bring up a simple graphical editor?
<zoredache> if you wanted you could just do a sudo apt-get install gedit and use that, since it sounds like you are comfortable with using it
<nanbudh> i am on a different machine. the faulty one is a P III and unfortunately for the moment internet access is not available on that.
<TheSheep> nanbudh: nano is text-mode traditional editor
<TheSheep> nanbudh: mousepad is the default xubuntu replacement for gedit
<nanbudh> ah mousepad. okay thanks
<nanbudh> another thing how do i force xorg.conf to be read without needing to reboot?
<somerville32> nanbudh, restart the x-server
<nanbudh> whats the command for that?
<nanbudh> i got it. thanks
<nanbudh> i got the serial mouse working. it figures that besides changing the port from com* to ttyS1 i also had to change the mode from "Auto" to "Microsoft"
<nanbudh> thank u guys
<tuna> I installed kubuntu next to my xubuntu install, but it somehow wrecked the xubuntu. Now none of the xubuntu settings tools work. trying to run xfce-mcs-manager: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50613/ please help!
<TheSheep> tuna: looks like the keyboard layout definitions are broken somehow
<spr> hi all, what tool I shoud use to transfer files via Bluetooth?
<maxi_> hi
<maxi_> hi, I have a question
<maxi_> i recently install xubuntu 7.10
<maxi_> but, never ask an user name and password in the installation
<zoredache> and?
<maxi_> now, when I boot the system, a login form ask me username and password
<zoredache> try ubuntu and no password?
<maxi_> yes, I tried but this not work
<zoredache> it is unusual that you weren't asked though.  Are you certain you didn't miss something or click through a screen too fast?
<maxi_> I use alternate CD for install
<maxi_> and text mode
<maxi_> I don't remember a screen for set user and passwd
<zoredache> unless you used a preseed file you got asked for the username/password
<zoredache> anyway try rebooting and when you see the grub prompt pres esc and choose rescue
<zoredache> it should give you a root shell, from their you can look at the /etc/passwd file and see what users where created and set passwords
<maxi_> yes, I add a new user and password from a root shell
<maxi_> but I can't login with this
<tuna> have you set that user to have all the neccessary groups?
<tuna> I think the following are the standard:
<zoredache> how did you add a new user?
<tuna> adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<tuna> but, if you want to do it graphically, you can just add a password to root in the recovery console and then login as root
<tuna> TheSheep: kubuntu installed a gtk engine that was based on qt, it didn't work properly but was ran as default on xubuntu after install. removing it helped
<maxi_> ok, I will try this
<zoredache> a gtk engine that used qt?  aren't they mutually exclusive?
<adamonline45> Hello!  I've got two quick question:  One, what's the little circle on the left of every window for?  When I click it, it becomes filled, but I dunno what it does... Second, is there a clock screensaver?  Preferably not too graphics intensive?
<thruxton> adamonline45: the circles make the window `sticky', that is to say, it will then appear in every virtual desktop
<maxi_> I test change the root password from recovery console and after I tried to login graphically with the root user but this not work
<adamonline45> thruxton: Ooh neat!  Thank you 8)
<flox> maxi_: normally there's a security setting to allow login only for UID>1000
<flox> using gdmsetup
<maxi_> how can I create an user for login into graphical interface ?
<flox> System/users and group ?
<flox> maxi_: in the menu
<maxi_> yes
<maxi_> using recovery console of course
<flox> ah ok
<flox> sorry i didn't read all ur messages ;)
<flox> maxi_: $ man adduser
<maxi_> ok, from the beginning
<maxi_> I install xubuntu 7.10 using alternate CD and text mode
<flox> I did the same with 7.04, some time ago
<flox> u have gdm when your boot normally?
<maxi_> never, over the install process, ask me for user name and password
<flox> ok
<flox> u have the recovery console? u can use 'adduser' to create a user
<maxi_> now, when I boot the system in graphical mode I can't login
<flox> try $ cat /etc/passwd |grep 1000
<maxi_> yes, I created a new user but I can't login whit this
<flox> to see if u have a default user
<flox> you have created using "adduser" ?
<maxi_> yes, I have
<maxi_> I have a default user
<maxi_> I create this before using adduser
<flox> so, it is strange...
<flox> it is not related with "numlock" diabled on boot?
<flox> when you type the password
<flox> or some error on password?
<maxi_> no
<maxi_> I try to login with users with numerical passwd and only letters password
<flox> and u tried in a terminal, too?
<flox> using "Ctrl+Alt+F2" when u are at the login prompt
<flox> (use Ctrl+Alt+F7 to come back to GUI)
<flox> or another test, from the Recovery Console
<flox> try $ sudo -u username pwd
<flox> maxi_: just replace username with the name you have created
<flox> maxi_: have found something on the internet
<flox> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=313922
<maxi_> ok, but... I don't choice OEM installation, I choice text mode
<flox> maxi_: and you have the graphical login window asking for username, i guess
<maxi_> I tried login pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2 at the login prompt
<maxi_> and this work fine
<flox> ah...
<maxi_> I can loging using my root account
<flox> and your other accounts too ?
<flox> bec root user is not allowed in graphical mode
<maxi_> mmm, I will try
<flox> gdm refuses root user by default
<maxi_> no, I can't
<maxi_> I can login using the root account only
<flox> and when you're logged with root
<flox> what you have with command
<flox> $ cat /etc/passwd |grep 100
<maxi_> I can see, 4 users
<maxi_> dhcp
<maxi_> and 3 user which I created before
<maxi_> for example
<maxi_> maxi:x:1001:0::/home/maxi:/bin/sh
<flox> they should not have group "o" IMO
<flox> group 0 i mean
<flox> try:
<flox> $ addgroup maxi
<flox> $ adduser maxi maxi
<maxi_> I have other user,
<maxi_> adriana:x:1000:1000::/home/adriana:/bin/sh
<flox> ok this one is better
<flox> bec group is "adriana", too
<maxi_> sorry, this is a question?
<flox> no
<flox> what is the error when you try login in console with "adriana" ?
<flox> "Login incorrect" ?
<maxi_> yes
<zoredache> try resetting the password for adriana (passwd adriana)
<maxi_> ok, better
<maxi_> now
<maxi_> a warning message appear
<flox> ok
<maxi_> your /home directory is listed as: '/home/adriana'but it does not appear to exist
<flox> maxi_ $ls -la /home
<maxi_> Do you want log in with the /root directory as your home directory......
<flox> euh... no
<flox> come back to "root" user
<flox> and try $ ls -la /home
<TheSheep> you didn't use the -m flag when running adduser, so the home directory was not created
<flox> maxi_: better to delete the user and do again an "adduser"
<maxi_> I don't remember use the -m flag
<maxi_> ok
<flox> is there's no folders below /home
<flox> if
<TheSheep> what are you guys trying to do, btw?
<flox> TheSheep: AFAIK maxi_ has some problems with "text mode" install of xubuntu 7.10
<flox> no user created during install
<TheSheep> hmm.. this may indicate that the installer was interrupted or crashed somehow and there might be more problems...
<maxi_> then, Do I an adduser adriana only ?
<maxi_> without parameters?
<TheSheep> maxi_: useradd -m adriana
<maxi_> ok, this work fine
<maxi_> I can login now
<maxi_> thanks so much
<TheSheep> now you want to add this user to the adm group
<TheSheep> to be able to use sudo
<TheSheep> or was it the admin group :/
<TheSheep> you can add it to both
<TheSheep> adduser adriana admin
<TheSheep> adduser adriana adm
<TheSheep> then you can use the system->users and groups  tool to add yourself to all the rest of groups you need
<maxi_> I can log me in bue, I agree with TheSheep, the instalation is corrupt because I have other problems too
<TheSheep> maxi_: try running 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' as root
<maxi_> for instance, I haven't internet connection,
<maxi_> but, is possible run apt-get install without internet connection ?
<TheSheep> possible but not really useful :)
<TheSheep> it has the cd as a source by default
<maxi_> ah, ok
<maxi_> remember, I have the alternate CD distribution
<TheSheep> we can try to enable the network first
<TheSheep> just go to system->networking
<TheSheep> you have a 'wired connection' entry in there?
<maxi_> ok, I have internet working now
<adamonline45> What can I do to make my machine run faster?  I'm on a pentium 2, and it seems to be a bit more sluggish than I expected...  Also, is there a thin web browser for xubuntu?
<flox> adamonline45: fluxbuntu uses kazehakase
<flox> gecko based, too
<flox> adamonline45: what is your installed memory?
<adamonline45> flox: Oh hi!  I have 128 MB... Pretty good for the era, iirc 8)
<adamonline45> flox: If something works in Fluxbox, would it work in xfce?  Would you mind explaining the significance of being 'gecko based'?
<Ryuki> hey
<Ryuki> I have understood the xfce menu editor
<Ryuki> but I don't understand the link someone showed me
<flox> adamonline45: sure it works
<flox> "gecko based" it means it uses same engine as Firefox
<flox> so web pages should render the same
<adamonline45> flox: Oh nice!  What makes it run faster/with less overhead then?  Is fluxbox/xfce compatibility usually a given?
<flox> not "compatible"
<flox> but kazehakase is not dependant of the window manager
<flox> adamonline45: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=583696
<adamonline45> flox: I see.  I foind it in the repos, it says " Kazehakase Web Browser cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type." :)  Any other recommendations?
<Catoptromancy> dillo?
<adamonline45> Catoptromancy: me?
<flox> adamonline45: strange.... what is your version ($ uname -r )
<adamonline45> 2.6.22-14-generic.  Do you think if I installed the restricted graphics driver it would load pages faster?  It's an NVidia n400 or something with 4MB ram, haha
<adamonline45> er, flox: ^^ Sorry, not used to not having sound alerts here
<flox> maybe it helps
<adamonline45> hmm
<adamonline45> what do you know about opera?  I think I'll give that a shot...
<flox> opera... don't know
<flox> u tried 'dillo' ?
<flox> i recommend 'kazehakase' but i don't know why it does not work on your system
<flox> opera is bigger
<thruxton> adamonline45: opera isn't that `light'
<thruxton> galeon perhaps might be decent, its gtk at least
<flox> normally you should succeed with installation of kazehakase
<flox> ...
<adamonline45> ahhh, got it...  Alright.  Wow, in 'top', xorg shows at like 30%...
<adamonline45> flox: Well, that was with the GUI package manager.  I'll see if I can apt-get it
<flox> adamonline45: try with restricted drivers , if it helps
<adamonline45> I'll do that
<adamonline45> Hehheh, I should throw in my old PCI card... GeForce 5800 or something... It would outpower the computer 8)
<adamonline45> Dang, this restricted driver severely limits my resolutions...  Is there a way to add more resolutions?  It was clearly supporting something higher without this driver installed 8)
<flox> adamonline45: $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flox> in a terminal
<flox> and you accept defaults
<flox> only the resolution, you select what you need
<flox> then $ sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<flox> (or reboot)
<Catoptromancy> cant add more by xorg?
<soldats> add more what
<adamonline45> Haha, man, this isn't good... My display settings in the 'control panel' don't seem to reflect my xorg.conf.  I can only choose from 640x480... :)  Any ideas?
<TheSheep> adamonline45: look at /var/log/xog.0.log
<TheSheep> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adamonline45> Ahh, interesting... (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
<adamonline45> (II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name).  Anything bigger or smaller yields the respective results...
<TheSheep> adamonline45: vesa driver is the most generic, slowest fallback driver
<TheSheep> adamonline45: are you sure there is no driver for your card?
<TheSheep> adamonline45: what card is it?
<adamonline45> TheSheep: There is, it's restricted and I just installed it... It's being detected as an NVidia NV4 riva TNT
<TheSheep> adamonline45: check in BIOS if there is a setting for how much of your ram is to be used by the graphics card -- some cards don't have their own ram
<adamonline45> It seems to have 16MB of its own
<adamonline45> TheSheep: I just checked the restricted driver manager, it didn't seem to be enabled, so I enabled it (though I did this before my last reboot).  I'm gonna restart and see what happens, I'll check the BIOS while I'm at it 8)
<adamonline45> TheSheep: Ahh, it seems to work now! :D I guess I had to restart after installation, then enable the driver and restart again... Either way, it's back to the monitor's native resolution and I can read stuff again 8)  Thanks!
<TheSheep> great
<adamonline45> Is there a way to view all open windows on the taskbar, regardless of which workspace they're on?
<soldats> by using a iconbox or dockbar yes
<TheSheep> soldats: isn't there an option for the taskbar?
<TheSheep> there is!
<TheSheep> adamonline45: just check the 'show tasks from all workspaces' option in its properties
<soldats> ahh yea but most people want some sort of mac os type thing
<TheSheep> soldats: like awn?
<soldats> yuh
<soldats> never used it and never will but everyone suggests it when this same question is asked
<TheSheep> nah
<soldats> but i only suggested a sort of dockbar or iconbox to show open windows
<TheSheep> personally I just like to have a large pager on the panel, no task list, no iconbox
<soldats> pagers are nice i like them
#xubuntu 2008-01-04
<Juerd_> How does one get the compose key to work?
<Juerd_> I have XkbOptions set to compose:ralt, and xmodmap -pke shows keycode 113 = Multi_key
<Juerd_> But unfortunately it doesn't work yet.
<matt_> ok..just installed xfce, now i don't understand completely, it reminds me of gnome. first off, what is a "media player" for xfce, i used rythombox in gnome, someone explain.
<dsmith_> hi I am trying to install 7.10 on a Dell 2400
<dsmith_> but its locking up
<dsmith_> i have 256mb RAM that should be enough
<dsmith_> after I get past the auto partitioning part it locks up at 15%
<matt_> dsmith_:
<matt_> dsmith_: i used to have an installer lock up on me like that too, try partitioning the drive manually. and also try a new install disk
<dsmith_> matt_: ?
<dsmith_> oh ok
<matt_> dsmith_: you get the partitioning part? what i mean...partition it with something else..not the installer disk, format the whole thing as one partition, then it may work, just try installing like you already have, after partitioning with something.
<dsmith_> hmmmm I dont have a spare CD for that
<matt_> does xubuntu have a live cd? can you boot into that?
<dsmith_> I have used gaprted before in the past
<dsmith_> yes 7.04 loads fine
<matt_> dsmith_: ok, just use that
<dsmith_> however it locks up after about 15%
<dsmith_> ok
<matt_> boot use gparted and format the whole thing.
<dsmith_> I nned to look up my partition structure in my book
<matt_> dsmith_: make it one partition, then try installing
<matt_> dsmith_: shouldn't gparted show you?
<dsmith_> i tried that, but manual needs to have you break it out
<matt_> dsmith_: oh, ok
<dsmith_> i dont have gparted cd handy
<matt_> dsmith_: hmm...well..you can boot into the livecd xubuntu?
<dsmith_> yes
<dsmith_> doing it now, kinda slow
<matt_> try this: booting into the live cd, and formatting it one of a few ways...
<matt_> installing dparted, if it works in the live
<matt_> or, perhaps this will work:
<matt_> sudo mkfs ext3 /dev/whatever
<matt_> you know the drive dev?
<dsmith_> sda1
<dsmith_> I think
<matt_> ok, i thinks sudo mkfs ext3 sda may work
<matt_> sda1 is a partition, sda is the drive
<matt_> i think
<matt_> dsmith_: take a while to boot? cause of the low ram isn't it?
<dsmith_> I was thinking tat
<dsmith_> I am going to install gparted
<matt_> dsmith_: well, i think you'll like it. i have 1gb of ram, and i just installed xfce 20 minutes ago, it is pretty amazing
<dsmith_> ok its installed already
<dsmith_> this is my 3rd xubuntu install
<matt_> dsmith_: give it a shot at partitioning
<dsmith_> 1st time giving me this much trouble
<dsmith_> I am
<dsmith_> 1gb is what I am going to install on this machine
<dsmith_> ~$50
<matt_> well...i'd say stick with xfce, it seems nice. 50 for 1gb isn't bad
<dsmith_> I am use to gnome and kde
<dsmith_> on low end machines I tell ppl to use xubuntu
<matt_> dsmith_: i've tried em all, but i sorta like xfce
<matt_> it seems like a lighter gnome
<dsmith_> i know
<matt_> dsmith_: so you know much about xfce?
<dsmith_> enough to be dangerours
<dsmith_> *dangerous
<dsmith_> omg, deja-vu
<dsmith_> lol
<matt_> dsmith_: well..i'm trying to figure this out: amarok uses kde, correct? rythombox uses gnome. so what exactly does xfce "use"? i mean..you can run amarok in gnome, and rythombox in kde, but it loads all the libraries, and in xfce, i'm trying not to have to load lots of other stuff, got me?
<dsmith_> ahhh
<dsmith_> xfce is sooo limited
<matt_> dsmith_: what do you mean?
<dsmith_> well on certain things
<dsmith_> too me it seems limited
<dsmith_> gnome is like for work
<dsmith_> kde is for home
<matt_> ok
<dsmith_> xfce is kinda like a inbetween for low-end I supose
<dsmith_> ok I parted the drive to full ext3
<matt_> dsmith_: go for it, i think it'll work
<dsmith_> install now
<Catoptromancy> xfmedia?
<Catoptromancy> alsaplayer
<Catoptromancy> both great and work with xfce
<Catoptromancy> no extra libs
<neozen> matt_: I'm a fan of mpd or xmms2
<mib_srlDAT4q> hello
<evil_tech> ping
<soldats> rhythmbox works fine in xfce as well
<jw232> hello, can someone help me?
<soldats> only if you ask a question i can answer
<jw232> I posted my problem here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656904 if you can help I would appreciate it
<soldats> i have no clue id look at your /var/logs? and see if you can dig up more info
<ronni1> having a bit of trouble getting drivers installed for AR5006EG wireless card its an atheros type on pci express
<ronni1> anyone using similar hardware?
<ronni1> guess I need to compile the latest madwifi driver...
<ronni1> lsmod |grep "ath_pci" has 3 listings though..
<ronni1> no clue why it isn't claiming the hardware according to lshw but my ethernet is eth6 and now its eth7
<ronni1> perhaps I need to use the madwifi tools?
<custombrush> i have a msi usb stick
<march> cu
<MegaVolt> hi
<MegaVolt> i have a question about DRI ... I'm using a radeon 9k mobility, radeon kernel module works and driver "radeon" in xorg.conf also works ... module DRI is loaded and DRI option 0666 is set
<MegaVolt> still, glxinfo says no direct rendering
<MegaVolt> any ideas?
<Linuxica> hi
<Linuxica> I can't see my cdrom device after upgrading to 7.10, neither usb cards and so on.
<Linuxica> anybody can help me?
<Linuxica> my X system gets frozen now and then with 2.6.22-14 kernel I have to boot with my old kernel
<Linuxica> are there problems with xubuntu 7.10 version?
<MegaVolt> those things work fine for me
<MegaVolt> did you try to mount the cd drive manually?
<Linuxica> yes, it works
<Linuxica> but there's no icon at the desk
<nanbudh> guys i hear that Netgear WGR614 is good for wifi. will it configure ok on xubuntu? i understand it does so on ubuntu.i have P III machine, i donot know how to check which motherboard it has
<Linuxica> thank you MegaVolt I keep on lookin for a solution :)
<Linuxica> bye
<MegaVolt> nanbudh: which chipset does it use?
<nanbudh> i am not sure. is there a command i can run and check?
<MegaVolt> try
<MegaVolt> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers&DokuWiki=2fba9c713ff212353842ddb8619e2590
<Skittles> Linuxica, Open the xfce control panel, open the 3rd button in the top row, open behaviour (?) and there in the bottom you should be able to enable the icons
<MegaVolt> aircrack-ng has a nice overview on compartible chipsets
<Skittles> can't give you the excact names, i'Ve got only the german locales ;)
<MegaVolt> fine with me ;) german, too
<MegaVolt> but the aircrack site should really answer it all
<nanbudh> MegaVolt: is the chipset issue related with the wireless card? well i have yet to buy a card. so if thats an issue i should take care to buy a netgear compatible card?
<MegaVolt> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=compatibility_drivers
<MegaVolt> there are lists of great compartible cards in all forms
<MegaVolt> pci / usb / etc
<nanbudh> thanks
<MegaVolt> the site itself is about WEP cracking ... you can just ignore that part
<MegaVolt> but the wireless compartibility stuff there is useful ;)
<MegaVolt> does anybody know stuff about DRI?
<MegaVolt> i have a question about DRI ... I'm using a radeon 9k mobility, radeon kernel module works and driver "radeon" in xorg.conf also works ... module DRI is loaded and DRI option 0666 is set
<MegaVolt> radeon 9000 mobility
<MegaVolt> but no DRI :(
<feklee> When I try to install build-essential, then I'm asked for the xubuntu (Gutsy) CD-ROM.
<feklee> Can this be done without the CD-ROM?
<feklee> (I don't have a CD-ROM drive in the machine at the moment)
<MegaVolt> in the packet manager menu there should be the search resources somewhere
<MegaVolt> just delete the CD in that list
<feklee> MegaVolt: I'm working on the console. I'll have a look in sources.list or what that's called ...
<feklee> Seems to be working now.
<MegaVolt> should be there, yes
<MegaVolt> not 100%, i used synaptic to deactivate it ;)
<Quarterlife> Uhh.. Is there a way to get DVI working?
<Quarterlife> I mean it's quite difficult to install without display.
<PeckaH> it should work by default
<Skitt> wasn't there somebody who said a chicken would be able to install linux if there are enough grains on the enter-key
<PupUserd3ab56> greetings, I'm having issues getting xubuntu to use my keyboard
<PupUserd3ab56> does anyone have time/patience to look into it?
<gabkdlly> please state your problem as explicitly as you can, sometimes it takes some time for someone with the right knowledge to come around
<PupUserd3ab56> sure :)
<PupUserd3ab56> ok so I have a rather old comp I'm running Xubuntu on to get my hands dirty and learn about linux distros
<PupUserd3ab56> K6-2 system with an AT keyboard (old DIN interface)
<PupUserd3ab56> I had xubuntu 7.04 first, it worked fine, but the upgrade to 7.10 borked and some stuff stopped working (e.g. USB hotplug)
<PupUserd3ab56> but other standar peripherals were doing ok
<PupUserd3ab56> standard*
<PupUserd3ab56> I went for a clean installation from an alternate 7.10 cd today
<PupUserd3ab56> and since then the keyboard stops working once Xubuntu is done loading
<PupUserd3ab56> both at the login screen and at prompt in recovery lode
<PupUserd3ab56> mode*
<PupUserd3ab56> even Num Lock doesn't zork anymore
<PupUserd3ab56> work*
<PupUserd3ab56> right now I'm using PuppyLinux on the same comp, and as you see, the keyboard works just fine
<gabkdlly> does your keyboard not work, even on the very first screen where you have the option to choose your keyboard layout?
<PupUserd3ab56> oh I mean, the installation went fine
<gabkdlly> sounds like your keyboard might be configured wrong in the Xorg configuration
<PupUserd3ab56> thought about that too, so I tried to paste a backup copy of a working xorg.conf but at no avail
<gabkdlly> during the installation, you were probably asked a question about your keyboard layout, yes?
<PupUserd3ab56> yep
<PupUserd3ab56> oh wait
<PupUserd3ab56> when I have to type different keys?
<gabkdlly> I have never installed gutsy using the alternate :(
<gabkdlly> on the default xubuntu CD, when you are asked to select your keyboard layout, there is a field where you can test the setting
<PupUserd3ab56> I don't remember having to do anything like that on the alternate cd... isn't it only for the Live one?
<gabkdlly> yeah, I meant the live one, that is the only install CD I have experience with
<gabkdlly> I am not an expert, but you might try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-input-kbd" or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<PupUserd3ab56> hmm from where?
<gabkdlly> on the command line
<gabkdlly> also called Terminal
<PupUserd3ab56> with alt-F2 at the login screen?
<gabkdlly> no, under Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<PupUserd3ab56> you mean, booting from a liceCD then?
<PupUserd3ab56> live*
<gabkdlly> or you can hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get a Terminal, and then hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your X session
<gabkdlly> I am also using an old keyboard with a DIN to PS/2 converter
<gabkdlly> I am using a German keyboard
<gabkdlly> if bandwidth isn't an issue, I would suggest giving the live CD a try
<PupUserd3ab56> 128 MB ram
<gabkdlly> no, I meant if it is no trouble for you to download and burn another CD
<PupUserd3ab56> ah, I have a LiveCD too
<PupUserd3ab56> I mean, I have both alternate and live
<gabkdlly> oh, right, with that much ram I guess there is no guarantee that it will boot, and I guess the alternate might be the only option
<PupUserd3ab56> I've tried the liveCD once but only after installing from an alternate, it did work since I already had a swap file, it wasn't all that fast though
<gabkdlly> ah, ok, but the keyboard worked?
<PupUserd3ab56> yep, but it was a while ago, I haven't tried after the leyboard stopped working
<PupUserd3ab56> keyboard*
<PupUserd3ab56> I DID have a similar problem a few months ago, if I booted the computer with the network cable plugged in
<PupUserd3ab56> I had to first start the computer, log in Xubuntu and then plug the cable
<PupUserd3ab56> but right now it doesn't make any difference
<gabkdlly> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50725/
<gabkdlly> here you have what the section of my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file looks like, you might compare it to what you have
<gabkdlly> I guess you would want to have "at" instead of "de"
<PupUserd3ab56> 	Option		"XkbVariant"	"oss"
<PupUserd3ab56> 	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
<PupUserd3ab56> nah "de" is the layout :)
<PupUserd3ab56> so "fr" for me
<gabkdlly> oh, ok
<PupUserd3ab56> mine is similar except for the "de" layout and the 2 rows I've pasted
<gabkdlly> I guess if your keyboard is not being recognized at all, you might try a different XkbModel parameter
<gabkdlly> oh, ok
<PupUserd3ab56> that's what is realy weird, I had the same settings in the xorg.conf that worked as the ones that I have now with the keyboard not working
<gabkdlly> I think I have given you all the advice I can, you might wait to see if someone more knowledgeable comes around, or you might post your problem on the ubuntu forums. You might also take a look at the xorg.conf file generated when the live cd boots
<PupUserd3ab56> ok thanks
<af_> there is a guide to build xubuntu from scratch (compiling sources)?
<slow-motion> hi
<CONNECTED> hola
<march> cu
 * vidd_ seems to have messed up the pubkey for my remote system....
<zoredache> ?
<vidd_> anyone know the command to get it back?
<zoredache> the public key for what?  SSH?
<vidd_> apt
<zoredache> well if you have the gpg files I think you can do something with add-apt-key.  You may also be able to simply reinstall ubuntu-keyring, but I am not certain
<vidd_> i need to know how to get the gpg files
<vidd_> is there a way to wget them?
<zoredache> usually they are at the root of the archive
<vidd_> release.gpg?
<zoredache> that isn't it.  It seems Ubuntu doesn't have it where I thought it was.  I almost almost sure I saw it at one time, but maybe on a different mirror then I am on now
<zoredache> ah, I found it...
<zoredache> a copy of the official keyring seems to be in /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<zoredache> so apt-key add /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg may fix you
<vidd_> that file seems to be no good....
<vidd_> i still get W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<vidd_> its starting to look like i might need to format and re-install when i get back to work =/
<zoredache> Oh, I am certain their is a way to fix it... I just don't think that I am the one that knows the answer... You could try in #ubuntu, the issue isn't really related to the windows-manager
<vidd_> kk ty
<scizzo-> I do wonder if anyone that has viewed my nvidia problem post has tried the nvclock thingy I have posted
<march> Goodnight!
<vidd_> zoredache, they finally got me an answer
<zoredache> ah, good, was it something simple?
<vidd_> kinda....
<vidd_> but its hard to read in there
 * zoredache nods
<vidd_> me thinks i should still take the server off-line on monday, format it and install clean
<vidd_> but is going to be a pita cuzz the cdrom is broken, so i need to piggyback another on to it
<zoredache> if the hardware supports it, you could always install of a bootable-usb key
<vidd_> i would just replace the drive....but its wedged in there
<vidd_> when i built it i set up a seperate /home and /var partition so it wont be all that bad
<vidd_> that means (hopefully) all the work i do this weekend wont be for naught
<slow-motion> n8
<ron_o> do you guys get many complaints about the installer partition manager?
<ron_o> no biggie, but the fricking thing doesn't check for changes and keeps making up its own mind what size my partitions should be..
<ron_o> seemingly changing partitions on the fly.
<ron_o> just using gparted anyways.
<ron_o> thought I'd pass the complaint along.
<ron_o> :/
#xubuntu 2008-01-05
<vidd_> ron_o, you should post that in #xubuntu-devel
<vidd_> that is where those decisions are made
<ron_o> I was just wondering if it's a usual complaint is all.
<vidd_> i always use the alt cd so i never use the thing
<ron_o> I have my partitions the way i want them, the installer shouldn't touch it now. Let's see.
<ron_o> vidd_ ahh.
<vidd_> btw...you can probably count me as a complainer too
<ron_o> well I feel better. :)
<ron_o> I rarely complain to a devel anyway unless I know for sure it isn't me. Which it usually is.
<ron_o> making things easier makes things harder on me because I'm used to the way things were.
<vidd_> ron_o, then you would love the net installer
<ronni1> having some trouble with my AR5007EG wireless card and nvidia ethernet http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50783/
<ron_o> the thing is I am trying to install archlinux with xubuntu as a backup, however, arch isn't installing Grub properly to my MBR...
<ronni1> install arch second then ron_o?
<ron_o> man it's fricked. No matter what I go around in circles doing the simplest crap. And it all started when I got this new machine with an Intel Mobo.
<ron_o> ronni1: that's what I'm doing now. :)
<ron_o> installing xubuntu now.
<zoredache> I wouldn't call setting up a 'dual-boot' system simple...
<zoredache> with some of the more noob-friendly installers setting up a dual-boot system borders on impossible
<ron_o> zoredache: but I have a clean system with nothing intalled now. It's really not dual boot until I get them both installed.
<ron_o> zoredache: yes, I found that out. You need to at least set up your boot loader manually.
<ron_o> I don't mind that. That shouldn't be too hard.
<ronni1> two distros on one machine... seems kind of like redundant beginner testing to me... just run the livecds and see if other has drivers the other doesn't then rtfm and instant fix right?
<ronni1> ron_o: do you develop for arch perhaps?
<ron_o> ronni1: but that's just it. even when I installed just arch it wouldn't work..
<ron_o> not a chance.
<ronni1> what is preventing it?
<ron_o> anyway you look at it, arch linux won't install bootloader properly to MBR.
<ronni1> xubuntu works though right?
<ron_o> you see, I can run arch if I run xubuntu CD and run "boot from first hard disk"..
<ronni1> have you tried using dd from a live cd to format the mbr?
<ron_o> I'm installing xubuntu now.
<ron_o> ronni1: don't know how to do that.
<ron_o> the MBR is kind of a mystery to me.
<ronni1> so you have 2 hard drives??
<ronni1> yay that means voodoo time with the hdd pins should automagically fix it right?
<ron_o> I'm only installing to one. The other HD is just for backups and isn't even installed to the machine.
<ron_o> ronni1: don't know waht you are talking about.
<ronni1> ron_o: oh shame was hoping easy fix :/
<ron_o> it'll work.
<ron_o> I'm just sick of messing with stuff is all.
<ronni1> ron_o: the mbr might be corrupted sometimes and need a format. its the first few chunks of the drive so just dd to blank it to all zeros
<ron_o> ronni1: ah, that might be it.
<ronni1> I doubt that's your case though but you may mess it up in process lol
<ron_o> we'll see what xubuntu does.
<ron_o> nahh, I won't mess with it.
<ronni1> I still don't get what's the actual problem..
<ronni1> might want to try asking someone whom dual boots different distros
<ron_o> I tried to go Gentoo with SabayonLinux thinking that SL was easy before. That's why I'm here now.
<ron_o> ronni1: the problem is I installed Archlinux and it wouldn't boot.
<ronni1> sl?
<ron_o> sabayonlinux
<ronni1> why you asking that on xubuntu chan then? :D
<ron_o> nevermind. :/
<ron_o> you missed something.
<ronni1> no I didn't I meant to shoot myself in foot, strategic manuever ;)
<ronni1> ron_o: but hey good luck and all, g2g
<sleepwal1> hey you guys...I'm trying to play movies through firefox and galeon and tit bufferrs but never plays.....I think its only for divx...I'll ckec other formats...
<sleepwal1> then after it buiffers it freezes on "getting playlist"
<sleepwal1> the mplayer plug is acting up
<soldats> hey i forgot where the folder is with the cli history logs
<vidd_> .bash_history
<soldats> oh geeze so simple i just want to edit out all the repeat ones. thanks though im haveing mega brain farts
<vidd_> we all have them
<soldats> well i drink way too much so it happens often
<soldats> :P
<SirBob1701> does xubuntu have the right click menu that standard xfce4 has?
<vidd_> yes
<vidd_> you have to activate it
<SirBob1701> vidd_: thanks
<Zrax`> Hello
<vidd_> hello
<Zrax`> Uhm, I was wondering if anyone could help me with an internet isssue on xubuntu?
<Zrax`> I think its a problem with resolving addresses but, I'm not too sure how to fix it
<vidd_> can you be slightly more specific?
<Zrax`> When I open up firefox and type google.com it goes as far as to say connecting
<Zrax`> and it sits there for ages
<vidd_> dial-up or braodband?
<Zrax`> But when I type 72.14.205.99 it works fine
<Zrax`> Broadband
<Zrax`> Wireless network with 2 other computers
<vidd_> does this machine connect to a router or directly to the modem?
<Zrax`> Router
<Zrax`> Wireless access point
<vidd_> dhcp or static IP?
<Zrax`> Static
<vidd_> if you are using a static IP, you  need to express the ip addresses of the DNS servers you are going to use
<Zrax`> That I have
<Zrax`> It requests that info from the router every time it connects
<vidd_> no it doesnt....dhcp does, static does not
<Zrax`> Static does
<Zrax`> Its only the IP that is static
<vidd_> well if i dont know what im talking about......
<Zrax`> Oh sorry
<Zrax`> Hold on
<vidd_> run this test:
<vidd_> switch to dhcp and see if you get the page
<Zrax`> What you were meaning is is the ip address info on the computer static?
<Zrax`> In which case it is not
<vidd_> yes
<vidd_> ok...so the computer has dhcp
<Zrax`> Ya
<Zrax`> I was thinking of the router for a sec there, cause it assigns specific ips to the computers
<vidd_> ok....are you having this issue with other comps on your network?
<Zrax`> No
<Zrax`> Just the one
<Zrax`> The one I am on now is fine
<vidd_> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vidd_> page com up?
<Zrax`> Nope
<vidd_> sudo network-admin
<vidd_> click the DNS tab
<Zrax`> Curious, whats sudo do?
<vidd_> how you get root privledges
<Zrax`> Mmk
<Zrax`> DNS Servers: 10.1.1.1
<vidd_> is that the IP address of your router?
<Zrax`> Yes
<vidd_> does your router do dns????
<Zrax`> Ya
<vidd_> cuzz my router passes my modem DNS...which is passed from my provider
<Zrax`> my router connects straight to the phone line
<Zrax`> Which passes the DNS to the provider
<Zrax`> Eh
<vidd_> you should see a public IP and not a private
<Zrax`> Hold on
<Zrax`> I have an idea
<Zrax`> I'll try setting the ISP DNS servers as the ones to use on Xubuntu
<vidd_> and viola
<vidd_> tada! it works
<Zrax`> Lol
<Zrax`> We shall see....
<Zrax`> WEWT!
<vidd_> ??\\
<Zrax`> Horray for me!
<Zrax`> and it working
<Zrax`> Thanks for your help
<vidd_> just so ya know...i work for an ISP....
<Zrax`> Which one?
<vidd_> i take calls for this kind of stuff all day
<Zrax`> Lol
<vidd_> i'd rather not say
<vidd_> we do mostly dial-up
<Zrax`> Ahh ok
<Zrax`> Do you get people as stupid as me ring up?
<vidd_> no...you listen!
<Zrax`> :P
<Zrax`> I'm kinda new to linux
<Zrax`> Is there anything I should know about it?
<vidd_> you should get a linux freindly router....like a linksys
<Zrax`> Lol
<Zrax`> Its working now
<Zrax`> So it'll do for now
<vidd_> you connect a MAC to it and you'll see the same issue
<Zrax`> D-link isn't linux friendly?
<vidd_> hell no
<Zrax`> lol
<vidd_> linksys routers RUN on linus
<vidd_> linksys routers RUN on linux
<Zrax`> By MAC you mean the apple computers?
<vidd_> grrr...stupid keyboard
<vidd_> yes
<Zrax`> or... something completely different?
<Zrax`> Ahh ok
<Zrax`> Uhm, just curious, how do programs run on linux?
<Zrax`> As in what is the extension
<Zrax`> and... stuff...
<vidd_> there is no extention
<Zrax`> Yay for windows rotting my brain!
<soldats> scripts have extensions
<vidd_> not because the OS need s it
<Zrax`> Ok, difference between a script and a program?
<Zrax`> No, because extensions are for the users
<Zrax`> Mainly...
<soldats> but when its all said and done the OS doesssnt need extensions. they are used for writing and testing
<vidd_> and as far as i know, you dont HAVE to have an extention on a sript for it to run
<Zrax`> Ok, so scripts are like....
<Zrax`> a bunch of terminal commands or something?
<Zrax`> *console
<vidd_> pretty much
<Zrax`> whatever you wanna call it
<soldats> not always true
<Zrax`> But MAINLY a bunch of commands?
<Zrax`> Sorta like a batch file in windows?
<vidd_> a program is a collection of script
<Zrax`> Hrm...
<soldats> a lot of the programs are written in python for ubuntu gnome and python is a "scripting" but also a OOP programming language
<Zrax`> Is linux itself a language?
<vidd_> usually translated into something you cant actually read
<soldats> linux is written in C i believe right
<soldats> with BASH
<Zrax`> mmmk
<Zrax`> Whats Bash?
<soldats> cli
<Zrax`> The command line?
<Zrax`> Ahh ok
<soldats> yes
<vidd_> long live the Bourne Again SHell
<Zrax`> :O
<Zrax`> Ok...
<soldats> like doing "grep firefox" in cli
<soldats> err pgrep firefox
<Zrax`> So whats the main language for Linux programs?
<soldats> depends on the distro
<Zrax`> Xubuntu
<soldats> python
<Zrax`> Okies
<soldats> errr well alot of programs are written in python for ubuntu but there are also others
<Zrax`> Does it come with a java interpreter?
<soldats> no
<soldats> you can download it
<Zrax`> Ya
<Zrax`> I know that
<Zrax`> Are there "Installers" for linux?
<soldats> installers??
<Zrax`> Or a programs standalone or come bundled?
<Zrax`> *do
<Zrax`> Yeah, like installs a program into a specific directory
<R[a]ndom> most distros use a package manager
<R[a]ndom> that you use to install additional software
<Zrax`> Okie dokey
<R[a]ndom> it tracks installs/uninstalls/updates
<Zrax`> and a good source of programs would be.... sourceforge?
<soldats> when the program is written the source code tells the OS to either make a directory or use an already availiale one
<R[a]ndom> Zrax`, sure, if you're trying to install something that isnt in the repos
<R[a]ndom> but that doesn't happen very often, really
<Zrax`> Okies
<Zrax`> Oh and one thing I am hoping you will say no to.... Is there such thing as a registry on linux?
<R[a]ndom> not as such
<soldats> your filesystem is kind of like the registry
<Zrax`> Yay
<soldats> when or if you get more into learning linux you will find that many files are in many different locations to edit anything you wan them to
<soldats> or you learn commands via command line to do "anything" you want it to
<Zrax`> Ok, you lost me at the last part of the sentence above this one
<R[a]ndom> yeah it didnt make much sense
<R[a]ndom> but don't worry about that at this stage anyway :)
<Zrax`> But I am worried
<soldats> the command line is the most powerful thing about linux, you can edit virtually anything is what i meant
<Zrax`> Ahh ok
<Zrax`> Ummm, so Terminal is command line right?
<soldats> yes
<R[a]ndom> yeh
<Zrax`> Uhh, is there a thingo thats like...
<Zrax`> Auto completion?
<soldats> but im only saying when you start learning more youll get more into the terminal
<Zrax`> So I can type something partially and press TAB and it comes up with possible commands?
<soldats> usually its the last command
<R[a]ndom> no
<R[a]ndom> its all possible commands
<R[a]ndom> as standard config
<R[a]ndom> I mean I'm sure you can change it
<soldats> ahh well mine does last command typed
<soldats> i must have edited it a whiole back
<R[a]ndom> theres another shortcut to do that
<R[a]ndom> the last command typed thing
<R[a]ndom> I should remember it
<Zrax`> Shift + TAB?
<R[a]ndom> ...
<Zrax`> Anyhow, thankyou all for answering my somewhat noobish questions
<R[a]ndom> o/
<soldats> when you press tab it displays the last command but holding tab and pressing enter gives you the option to view all possible options
<Zrax`> Okies
<Zrax`> I will try all this once my pc has cooled down a bit
<Zrax`> It just crashed :'(
<Zrax`> I don't suppose that there is a super cool site that any of you know that may teach me more about linux?
<soldats> linux.com
<soldats> do the courses sections
<Zrax`> Lol, the obvious ^^
<Zrax`> :P
<soldats> or google 'learn linux'
<Zrax`> I was waiting for someone to say google.com
<vidd_> never fear google
<vidd_> it has all your answers
<soldats> google makes the earth rotate
<Zrax`> Tehehehe, its the first place I look when I find something I don't know
<Zrax`> Sadly not alot of other people think that way
<soldats> true i wish people in #ubuntu would look there first
<Zrax`> Lol
<Zrax`> Whats one of the most basic questions someone has asked you?
<vidd_> Zrax`, you wont get any JFGI here!
<soldats> countless hours helping and occasionally using google cause its helps when im drinking or lazy and dont want to think
<soldats> Zrax`, how do i make a new directory in command line
<soldats> ive seen that one alot
<Zrax`> I wont get any JFGI here makes no sence...
<Zrax`> Oh hey
<Zrax`> Yes it does
<vidd_> we dont do that here
<Zrax`> Lol, no, you answer the question, then reccomend they use google next time
<soldats> i always answer as much as i can but when it stumps me i refer them to google
<soldats> helping others is about the only enjoyment i get in life now
<Zrax`> Lol
<Zrax`> How come?
<soldats> if i help someone and they appreciate it i enjoy it, everything else bores me
<Zrax`> Lol
<Zrax`> Fair enough
<Zrax`> Is the make new file thing on linux mkfile
<Zrax`> Cause I am pretty sure the directory one is mkdir
<Zrax`> So it would be logical
<soldats> brb
<vidd_> i think its just mk
<Zrax`> :O
<Zrax`> Most commands are rather obvious anyhow
<Zrax`> Anyhow
<Zrax`> I really should go and get back to life
<zoredache> 3if you want to make a new file you have to 'touch' it
<Zrax`> So thankyou everyone for being helpful and whatnot
<soldats> normally if i make a new file i just nav to the dir i want it in and use nano from cli
<steven_> Is XFCE lighter on the processor. I have a single core 1.6 ghz machine and its not slow but I'd like just a bit more speed
<soldats> xfce is a lot lighter than gnome
<steven_> soldats: processor wise or ram wise
<steven_> I know ram, but im talking processor
<soldats> but there are alternatives as well like fluxbox, blackbox, e17
<soldats> more so than gnome yea on the processor
<nanbudh> i am a new xubuntu user, have newly installed xubuntu on a PIII machine. There are two problems:One is that if i click on Accesories>terminal, the system goes into non graphical mode and then immedietely reverts to login screen(apparently it logs me out).Second my usb stick is not mounting although the LED of the the stick is lit up.
<nanbudh> i cannot run a accessories>terminal on my xubuntu and neither does my usb stick mount when inserted. anybody?
<zoredache> nanbudh: bug 81512
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81512 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Attempting to open terminal in Xubuntu cause gdm restart (dup-of: 91849)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81512
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xorg-server "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<nanbudh> zoredache:thanks. and anything on why my usb stick is not mounting when plugged in?
<zoredache> no idea...
<vidd_> nanbudh, i did some digging for you....
<vidd_> see if this helps
<vidd_> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-264216.html
<vidd_> hope thats helpfull...i got to jet
<npad> my screensaver doesnt trigger - instead the monitor turns off. what do I do to fix that?
<npad> I installed xubuntu yesterday w the new laptop I bought. so this xubuntu doesnt have much on it yet
<nanbudh> vidd_: thanks friend
<npad> couple answers im finding on google is xubuntu has something to do with gnome screensaver and xscreensaver
<npad> that it'd be better to use xscreensaver, but I dont know how to switch if mine isnt already
<zoredache> npad: xubuntu doesn't seem to start a screen saver by default in 7.10
<zoredache> you can add a startup item to enable it
<zoredache> so settings/autostart apps, add 'gnome-screensaver'
<npad> ok thanks, I'll give it a shot
<npad> it works - thanks a bunch!
<npad> would this by any chance have similar problem with reading DVDs ? Xine, etc has error reading NAV packets
<npad> home made DVDs that I copy off a original copy works though
<zoredache> you probably don't have the dvd decryption software running yet
<zoredache> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<topicks> what software does the ubuntu wiki use?
<topicks> Xfce rox0rs my s0xrs!
<zoredache> topicks: accourding to this thread it is moin moin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621944
<topicks> zoredache: thanks!
<zoredache> thank google, I just 'powers ubuntu wiki'
<topicks> zoredache: you're google-fu is no match for mine
<topicks> s/you're/your/
<scizzo-> moin everyone
<march> moin moin
<march> cu
<af_> moin
<af_> how could I oprimize all xubuntu for a specific processor?
<af_> optimize
<scizzo-> what do you mean exactly?
<af_> build all the sources for a specific processor
<af_> how do that?
<scizzo-> well sounds like you want to compile everything like in gentoo or use the arch that is provided mostly
<af_> compile everything: there is guide, howto to do that?
<scizzo-> af_: well with honesty.....I don't belive that you should use the .deb way if you want a system that i compile lvl.....think it might be better to look at gentoo
<scizzo-> af_: since that it is a lot of work if you want to go from .deb -> .tar.gz compile lvl
<nikolam> may i ask what architecture you want to compile for?
<scizzo-> otherwise if it would be like kernel and so on then yeah its no problem using xubuntu...
<nikolam> (x)ubuntu is derived from Debian. Debian is available for the most of architectures
<scizzo-> true
<Zrax`> Hello peoples
<af_> it should be a system to rebuild all the sources I guess
<Zrax`> I don't suppose anyone would know where I could get libdvdcss? I can't find it in the package manager and i downloaded it off the net but it keeps telling me no when I try to compile it :'(
<scizzo-> Zrax`: have you told the manager to look in all available sources?
<Zrax`> Yeap
<scizzo-> Zrax`: you also have medibuntu?
<scizzo-> Zrax`: since that is where the package comes from
<Zrax`> :O
<Zrax`> Why couldn't it just tell me that in the first place?
<Zrax`> :P
<scizzo-> Zrax`: you should check the /etc/apt/sources.list
<scizzo-> Zrax`: think there is links in there
<Zrax`> okies
<Zrax`> Thankyou very much
<scizzo-> np
<scizzo-> nikolam: he wanted to compile the whole system
<scizzo-> nikolam: which means he wants to be able to go from .deb way to tar.gz compiling way
<nikolam> Making packages makes more sense to me. One can get source DVD for Xubuntu and compile all day lang if he wants to.
<nikolam> While we are at compiling.. I m getting some errors while trying to compile iceape or seamonkey.. some errors about libpango.
<Zrax`> Ahhh, where can I get medibuntu from? Xubuntu is broken and wont tell me where it is. I think it hates me....
<nikolam> I need to compile it to make enigmail (gpg encryption for mail) for amd64 architecture, on seamonkey/iceape
<nikolam> Zrax: What is broken?
<Zrax`> I don't know, it just doesn't want to tell me where these packages are
<Zrax`> Hence it hating me
<Zrax`> Oh hey I found it after googling
<counterpoint>  can someone assist  me
<counterpoint>  I am unable to access my system files from the xfce  gui
<counterpoint>  I receive an error stating thet "  the configuration could not be loaded "
<counterpoint> hello   eteran
<counterpoint>  is there  away to access to the system  application
<counterpoint>  and reset it
<counterpoint> hello lslwmchi
<counterpoint>  I need some assistance  could someone please  help
<counterpoint> me
<counterpoint> hello  can someone assist me
<totalwormage> !ask
<ere4si> counterpoint, the app you want to access/
<ere4si> ?
<counterpoint>  I can access my system applications such network services and user and groups ...etc
<ere4si> and?
<ere4si> need to know what you want to do
<counterpoint>   I want to be able to  access my  services
<ere4si> do you want to stop something like cups or similar - install sysv-rc-conf - a search in synaptic will help
<counterpoint>  after a insert the password  i receive an error : " the configuration could not be loaded"  " you are not allowed to access the system  configurations
<ere4si> what are you doing to bring that up?
<counterpoint>  I wanted to add a user and   configure  the network as welll.... another strange thing happen  I lost my icon to the floppy dirve
<ere4si> counterpoint, ?
<counterpoint>    again when I frist  boot my  system I was able to access my system applications...
<ere4si> counterpoint, if you have a live cd I recommend booting from that and opening a terminal and running fsck
<ere4si> counterpoint, something is going wrong - how old is the disk?
<counterpoint>  is there  some way to  reset the services  or my account
<ere4si> users and groups from the menu?
<counterpoint>  I have a new hard disk  I am running a pentium 200
<counterpoint>  I have 384 megs of r am and video card   that has 128 megs
<counterpoint>  yes, I  am now unable to access the  users and groups from menus...  from terminal  there is no  problem
<ere4si> counterpoint, fsck to check the system is my only recommendation - seems something is going wrong - and don't know more than that - sorry :)
<counterpoint>  I also lost the   the floppy  icon  from the desktop
<counterpoint>   thank you so much....
<ere4si> more reason for the check - can only be done on an unmounted file system - live cd is best
<counterpoint> can you tell  me where I  can find an  application to  install an RPM package
<ere4si> no probs - sorry I can't help more
<ere4si> saw a forum for that
<ere4si> google instal rpm in ubuntu
<counterpoint>   ok    thinks
<nikolam> ere4si, - "google instal rpm"?
<ere4si> nikolam, saw a forum thread for doing it in ubuntu so suggested "install rpm in ubuntu"
<nikolam> Application to install RPM in *ubuntu is called "Alien" It can be installed from synaptic
<counterpoint> thanks
<TheSheep> counterpoint: it's better find a deb with that application though
<counterpoint>  I  ihave  alien... when try to  install  adobe reader8   I get a scripting error
<counterpoint>  i looked   one  but was unscessful
<nikolam> Yes, like TheSheep is saying, it is always better to get .deb first
<counterpoint>  acrobat Reader8
<nikolam> counterpoint, you have multiple applications to view/edit pdf`s. try evince(document viewer), xpdf, pdf editor etc
<counterpoint>   believe me I would  too.  do you guies know where  I can find that application
<counterpoint>  oh, really  i didn't know
<counterpoint>   bye
<counterpoint>   thanks for your help
<nikolam> :)
<magic_ninja> whatsup guys
<magic_ninja> i was wondering if someone can look at my rkhunter logs, i got some warnings but not sure what they are about
<nikolam> magic_ninja, interesting, i got some warnings also
<magic_ninja> i just did a switchover to icewm
<magic_ninja> once you get it configured its really nice
<nikolam> magic_ninja, what is better? i get used to xfwm4
<magic_ninja> icewm
<magic_ninja> its WAY lighter then xfwm
<nikolam> nice, and
<magic_ninja> and with pcman you get the desktop icons and a good filemanager with nautilus-like compatability
<magic_ninja> my cpu runs 20c cooler now
<magic_ninja> and i get much better performance on cs
<nikolam> niice , will try it
<magic_ninja> i warn you, most of the configuration is in config files
<magic_ninja> so if your scared of config files...don't mess with it
<magic_ninja> if you decide though do sudo apt-get install icewm iceconf icewm-themes pcmanfm
<nikolam> wow nice, like thunar on diet :)
<magic_ninja> wait
<magic_ninja> you need to install menu too
<magic_ninja> open pcmanfm and on the 2nd tab check enable desktop icons
<maxi_> hi, I have a question
<maxi_> I'am trying to install Xubunto 7.10 desktop in a PIII with 128MB RAM
<maxi_> Then, I boot form live CD and choice the first option, but the system not detect correctly the video configuration an I can't see anything
<maxi_> How can do to solve this?
<Laney> Hey, I'm wondering if there's a way to have a proxy server automatically configured based on the wireless network I connect to- my uni network requires a http proxy but at home I just want to connect direct.
<slow-motion> hi
<Laney> hi
<PuppiesOnAcid> i have an 800mhz celeron, 256mb of RAM
<PuppiesOnAcid> will xubuntu run well?
<PeckaH> yes
<PuppiesOnAcid> jawesome.
<PuppiesOnAcid> what are the minimum recommended requirements for xubuntu?
<totalwormface> there are none afaik
<totalwormface> it will just run slower and slower :]
<leche> hello, i dont know the reason why, but i cant find my system tray and if i want to add one, a message shows up and says that i allrdy have a systemtray... im using xubuntu 7.10
<leche>  hello, i dont know the reason why, but i cant find my system tray and if i want to add one, a message shows up and says that i allrdy have a systemtray... im using xubuntu 7.10
<spr> Hello all
<vinze> Hey
<leche> hello
<vinze> leche, hmm... Apparently systemtray isn't a separate process as I can't find it in the task list
<spr> who uses fluxbox?
<leche> vinze, i killed the panel allrdy and started it again, but this isnt the solution
<vinze> spr, probaly someone in #fluxbuntu or #fluxbox
<spr> oh, sorry
<spr> thanks
<vinze> np
<mynyml> openoffice looks like hell ... is there something i need to tweak?
<vinze> leche, in ~/.config/xfce4/panel there's the file systray-4.rc, perhaps it helps to delete that
<vinze> mynyml, install the package openoffice.org-gtk
<mynyml> vinze: thank you
<vinze> np
<leche> vinze, thx ill try that
<leche> vinze, i deleted this file, but if i want to add the systray, the error message appears and this file is created again
<leche> could not open module systray
<vinze> leche, and if you delete the file, logout and log back in again?
<leche> 1 mom :-)
<vinze> :)
<leche> vinze, still the same..
<vinze> Hmm...
<vinze> Ah.
<leche> Ah sounds good ;-)
<vinze> leche, in ~.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml you (also?) have to delete the line with <item name="systray" id="4"/>
<vinze> :)
<vinze> (At least, I suppose that's what you ought to do)
<leche> vinze, nope... :_(
<vinze> >.<
<vinze> leche, and you both removed the configuration file and the line? And perhaps also a login+logout?
<vinze> Ehm, logout+login
<leche> vince, thanks that helped
<vinze> Yay!
<leche> :-)
<leche> have to go, bye
<march> cu
<npad> how do I make xubuntu detect SD card?
<npad> i read that xubuntu has to have it done manually, and I followed some steps editing fstab and /etc/mount but it isnt working
<pyksy> hello, everyone. What would be the correct way to set up wlan connection to an unencrypted network? The Network Settings forces me to choose WEP or WPA which neither are in use.
<PuppiesOnAcid> when i run the xubuntu 7.10 live CD, and i try to launch terminal, i get kicked back to the login screen
<somerville32> Pumperni4kle, known bug unfortunately :(
<Pandemic187> hello all.
<Pandemic187> Anyone here?
<Catoptromancy> 76 people are
<zoredache_> Pandemic187: if you have a question then ask it
<Pandemic187> i'm just wondering if gtk themes can be installed on xubuntu, zoredache
<Pandemic187> by the way, thanks catoptromancy.
<Pandemic187> well, i asked my question...
<patogen> I'm having trouble getting dvd to play with xubuntu 7.10 on PPC
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Pandemic187> Anyone know the answer to my question..
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: yes, just unpack them to .theme in your home directory
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: .themes
<Pandemic187> I should create a new folder?
<jamiejackson> what's my best bet for importing from a cheapo camera that's not recognized as a usb drive in xubuntu? gtkam doesn't list it in their model selector, btw
<zoredache> jamiejackson: does the camera have removable media?  sd/cf/etc?  get yourself a reader for that media type
<Pandemic187> Anyone?
<jamiejackson> no, it's all closed up except for the battery slot. i think whatever it uses might be volatile, and it's definitely internal
<patogen> TheSheep: Thank you
<jamiejackson> memory's volatile. confirmed
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: yes, create it if there isn't one already
<Pandemic187> I did that
<Pandemic187> And the folder disappears?
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: in linux, all files that start with a dot are hidden
<Pandemic187> okay
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: just enable displaying of hidden files
<Pandemic187> Oh
<Pandemic187> I opened a terminal and typed: sudo mv "filename" /home/bob/.themes
<Pandemic187> would that be right?
<TheSheep> only if this directory already exited
<TheSheep> existed
<Pandemic187> okay
<TheSheep> you can type ls .themes
<Pandemic187> how do i view hidden files?
<TheSheep> ls -a
<TheSheep> or enable 'show hidden files' in thunar->view
<TheSheep> ctrl+h
<Pandemic187> okay i have .theme
<TheSheep> you need to unpack that theme for it to work
<TheSheep> it's ".themes"
<Pandemic187> ah
#xubuntu 2008-01-06
<Pandemic187> hmm
<Pandemic187> i have .themes, but for some reason it seems to be recognized as an archive
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: that's the archive you just renamed with mv
<Pandemic187> umm..
<TheSheep> just rename it to something else
<Pandemic187> okay
<brianski> shoot, i just installed ubuntu instead of xubuntu... is there a list somewhere of packages i should remove before i apt-get install xubuntu-desktop? (i have very little disk space on this machine)
<Pandemic187> so the theme file is a .tar.gz within a .tar.gz; do i have to unpack both?
<TheSheep> brianski: I think you can just remove ubuntu-desktop and then do autoremove
<brianski> is that enough?
<brianski> hmm, i guess i'll find out
<brianski> thanks TheSheep
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: yes, but thunar should unpack both at the same time
<Pandemic187> ah, i got it!
<Pandemic187> thanks
<Pandemic187> Would you mind answering one more question, TheSheep?
<Pandemic187> Oh wait, I might not need help.
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: there are two kinds of themes, gtk and xfce themes. the first is for general looks, and you choose it in UI settings, the other is for the window borders, and you set it in WM settings
<Pandemic187> Or maybe I do.
<Pandemic187> Ah.
<Pandemic187> Okay
<Pandemic187> Are icon themes installed in a similar fashion?
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: yes, but they go to .icons
<Pandemic187> Makes sense.
<TheSheep> there are also system-wide locations: /usr/share/themes and /usr/share/icons, but you need administrator rights to write there
<TheSheep> you can start thunar in admin mode with 'gksu thunar'
<Pandemic187> Okay
<TheSheep> themes you put there are visible for all users
<Pandemic187> Well I only have one user, so it doesn't really matter.
<Pandemic187> Hmm
<Pandemic187> I assume icon themes need to be unpacked within the .icons folder?
<TheSheep> yes
<solomo1> how do i change my system fonts in xubuntu?
<solomo1> in ubuntu there's just preferences -> fonts or whatever but i can't find such a thing in xubuntu... it probably doesn't help that it's on a tv so it's quite difficult to make out everything until i do manage to increase the font sizes :)
<TheSheep> solomo1: settings->user interface settings
<Pandemic187> Strange, I did that for the icon theme and it didn't show up
<solomo1> TheSheep: thanks a bunch :)
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: is there a index.theme file in there?
<Pandemic187> umm
<Pandemic187> There are lots of folders
<TheSheep> it should be in the same folder where 16x16, 24x24, etc. folders are
<Pandemic187> I don't see folders like that, and I know what you are talking about
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: so what kind of folders are there?
<slow-motion> n8
<Pandemic187> actions, apps, devices, emblems, mimetypes, places, states
<Pandemic187> status*
<TheSheep> so it's one level lower already
<TheSheep> what's inside, .png or .svg files?
<Pandemic187> svg
<TheSheep> then make a folder called 'scalable' and move them into it
<Pandemic187> within .themes?
<Pandemic187> err within .icons?
<TheSheep> it should be .themes/ThemeName/scalable/thesvgfiles.svg
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> .icons
<TheSheep> not .themes
<TheSheep> sorry again
<Pandemic187> umm
<Pandemic187> okay
<TheSheep> it should be .themes/ThemeName/scalable/applications/thesvgfiles.svg
<TheSheep> it should be .icons/ThemeName/scalable/applications/thesvgfiles.svg
<Pandemic187> it's strange because the folder does not have the icon theme's name
<TheSheep> etc.
<Pandemic187> okay..
<TheSheep> probably somewhat raw, not prepared for distribution
<Pandemic187> perhaps
<Pandemic187> so i created a folder for the theme name since there wasn't one
<Pandemic187> now i have .icons/Crashbit/scalable...
<TheSheep> hehe, somehow I knew it's this theme
<Pandemic187> lol
<Pandemic187> I like it a lot
<Pandemic187> Is that right though?
<Pandemic187> Because I still don't see it under the theme manager.
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: they don't hae the index file, they are just images
<Pandemic187> so does that mean they have to be applied manually somehow?
<TheSheep> Pandemic187: I suppose you could copy the index file from some other icon theme in /usr/share/icons
<TheSheep> and see if that works
<TheSheep> but I would just wait for the official release
<Pandemic187> Copy it to where exactly?
<Pandemic187> yeah that's probably a good idea.
<TheSheep> to the .icons/CrashBit/
<Pandemic187> But I think that a previous realease had worked better.
<Pandemic187> aka it had an index file.
<Pandemic187> oh well.
<Pandemic187> Maybe I'll just use black-whtite
<Pandemic187> white*
<Pandemic187> Anyway, thanks for your help!
<Pandemic187> Dinner time though.
<march> goodnight
<march> 02:00 AM here ;)
<Pandemic187> hi
<Pandemic187> Anyone use the ALSA mixer on Xubuntu?
<narius> can someone help me get my wireless card working?
<Zrax`> Hai people!
<Zrax`> I was wondering is anyone knows how to connect to a windows computer and access the shared files on a network?
<thruxton> Zrax`: look for an smb client
<Zrax`> whats smb?
<thruxton> Zrax`: smb is file sharing protocol
<thruxton> Zrax`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Zrax`> Thankyou
<Zrax`> <3
<thruxton> Zrax`: that might not be the most up to date but it will give you an idea, you might even have samba installed, I'm not sure if its in the default install
<Zrax`> Yeah, I do recall seeing a samba
<Zrax`> Oh and just one more question
<Zrax`> Whats the difference between all those different desktops?
<Zrax`> Like KDE and Gnome and xfce
<thruxton> Zrax`: they all do the same job, Gnome and KDE are the two largest and full featured, each is built with its own `toolkit' so they look and feel entirely different
<thruxton> xfce4 attempts to be more lightweight whilst still retaining functionality
<thruxton> Zrax`: nothing stopping you from trying them all out
<Zrax`> Ok, umm, do some programs only work with certain desktops?
<thruxton> gennerally no, lets say you are running gnome and wish to install a kde app, that kde app will need some of the basic kde libraries to run, so on startup it might feel a bit slower
<thruxton> but once loaded it will be fine
<Zrax`> Ok, so...
<Zrax`> Each desktop comes with its own libraries?
<thruxton> yes
<thruxton> xfce and gnome share some of the same gtk libs though
<Zrax`> So if those libraries arn't there and a program needs them to run, I will need to install the libraries for it to run?
<thruxton> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Desktops
<thruxton> Zrax`: yes, but apt will install them for you
<Zrax`> Automaticly?
<thruxton> Zrax`: thats the intent yes
<thruxton> sometimes there are problems but debian/ubuntu has a very good packaging system
<Zrax`> Cool
<Zrax`> Thankyou once more
<thruxton> np, good luck!
<Zrax`> No doubt I will be back in here again at a later stage :P
<thruxton> :)
<ronnie_> having some audio problems with mixer, anyone mind helping? http://i6.tinypic.com/72tpppc.png
<ronnie_> don't know if ubuntu mixer is same as xfce one
<ronnie_> maybe I should toy with alsamixer some
<brianski> does xubuntu use significantly less cpu than gnome?
<brianski> i mean i know it uses less ram, but what about cpu?
<TheSheep> brianski: by default, it uses applications that are faster and require less cpu
<TheSheep> brianski: for example, abiword instead of openoffice
<brianski> yeah, but what about the gui itself
<brianski> i mean, i mainly use firefox, pidgin, perl, and cc
<brianski> does it use some sort of firefox on a diet? ;-)
<TheSheep> I don't think those four differ
<TheSheep> you could try Opera instead of firefox, I guess
<TheSheep> or epiphany
<brianski> ugh i've tried epiphany
<brianski> and opera doesn't do much or me
<brianski> guess i'll just stick with my bloated gnome for now
<brianski> thanks tho
<TheSheep> ah, and xubuntu doesn't have those .Net plugins :)
<TheSheep> brianski: one thing I noticed is that using a fast gtk theme engine helps a lot -- the Human theme is not very fast
<TheSheep> brianski: xubuntu uses Murrina which is much faster
<Pandemic187> Anyone alive?
<kwhk> hi, any one has upgraded to pidgin 2.3.1 on xubuntu?
<maxi_> Hi, I'am using Xubuntu 7.04
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<maxi_> I've a problem with screen saver setting
<ere4si> what happens?
<maxi_> When try to access to Screen Saver Configuration the system hang
<ere4si> tried a reboot?
<maxi_> yes
<maxi_> Then I can't disabled the screensaver
<ere4si> try this page - http://linuxreviews.org/quicktips/screenblanking/
<maxi_> Are there any manner to change screensaver setting by hand, modify a config file maybe?
<ere4si> To turn off screen blanking:  xset s off
<ere4si> a quote from that page
<ere4si> xscreensaver can be stopped and terminated with xscreensaver-command -exit. add to apps-system-pref-sessions-startup
<maxi_> ok, I will try
<ere4si> k
<maxi_> I tried to set off with xset s off, but this not work
<maxi_> when I try to access at screensaver setting the system hang and I must reboot
<ere4si> in a terminal type   xset    and see the last options - does it say anything about screensaver maxi_?
<maxi_> doing a xset -q, the screen saver config are:
<maxi_> prefer blanking: yes
<maxi_> allow exposure: yes
<maxi_> timeout:0   cycle:0
<ere4si> I installed vlc to watch movies 'cause it has an option to disable the screensaver
<maxi_> sorry, I'am a linux beginner :(
<ere4si> is that what your trouble is?
<ere4si> watching movies :)
<ere4si> try   xset s noblank
<maxi_> my main problem is when I try to update Xubuntu 7.04 to Xubuntu 7.10, then after some time, apparently the screen saver begin to work and the installation hang (because the system hang of course)
<TheSheep> maxi_: update from the command line
<TheSheep> maxi_: press alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to a text console
<ere4si> do it from the login prompt
<maristo> hello
<maristo> I have not questions...
<maristo> :)
<thruxton> maristo: just ask them
<ere4si> maristo: lucky you :)
<ICQnumber_>  hi, howto start an application as root in alt f2 window, something like kdesu in kde?
<TheSheep> sudo
<maxi_> Is possible update xubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 from CD ?
<maxi_> Are the any comand line for this ?
<TheSheep> maxi_: you'd just have to add the cd as a package source
<maxi_> sorry, how can do it?
<TheSheep> maxi_: I'm not sure
<TheSheep> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<xubnik> Good morning!
<xubnik> I'm new on using Linux systems, so I started with xubuntu. My first "problem": How to playback .mp3-files? - I tried with a double-click, and a media player opened, but it didn't playback, but it shut down.
<WinMac> I have tried to install xubuntu 7.10 on my other computer, When i put in my live cd, i select "Start or Install Xubuntu", the linux kernal loads, the Xubuntu loading thing moves left and right, and something called "Busy" somthing loads and i have  a list of commands
<xubnik> Which driver do I have to install?
<xubnik> And where can I get it?
<TheSheep> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubnik> Thanks! I'll try to install extra plugins.
<xubnik> So I'm installing vlc player now (apt-get install vlc*)
<TheSheep> good choice
<TheSheep> for movies at least
<TheSheep> for music I recommend mpd+sonata
<xubnik> Yes, I heared about this before, it opens files like streams, so it could read damaged files, too.. ;)
<xubnik> mpd and sonata? - this I didn't heared.
<TheSheep> xubnik: mpd is nice beacuse it runs on yuor computer as service, starts playing before you log out and plays even when you swithc users. Sonata is just a kidn of remote control for it
<TheSheep> before you log in
<TheSheep> you can also control it from another computer
<xubnik> Oh, nice.
<xubnik> I think I hae to get it. ;)
<TheSheep> there are a lot of clinet (controllers) for mpd, I use Sonata and mpc (a command line client, for binding to keys)
<xubnik> Thank you for this tip.
<xubnik> Ok, and which ones are GUI-clients/-remotecontrol applications for mpd?
<xubnik> If my English is bad, I'm sorry: I'm from Germany. ;)
<TheSheep> xubnik: I know of Sonata, Pympd, Gmpc
<TheSheep> xubnik: your English is very good
<xubnik> Ok, Thank you.
<TheSheep> xubnik: there is a list at http://musicpd.org/clients.shtml
<TheSheep> xubnik: there is even a panel plugin for xfce :)
<TheSheep> omg, gbemol looks like another amarok clone :(
<patogen> How do I connect to a wlan?
<patogen> Using iwlist eth1 scan I get two available
<patogen> one is mine and the other is my neighbour
<TheSheep> patogen: the simpliest way is through system->network
<patogen> Hehe thank you, worked like a charm :D
<patogen> How do I start that from the terminal?
<TheSheep> iwconfig eth1 essid any
<TheSheep> or essid 'your essid here'
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, shouldn't xubuntu gutsy be able automount USB pens out of the box?
<TheSheep> patogen: yes
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: yes
<PsynoKhi0> hmm
<PsynoKhi0> HAL detects the hotplug but that's it
<PsynoKhi0> hang on
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: you can configure it in thunar in edit->prefernces->advanced->configure volume manager
<xubnik> TheSheep: OK. Now I have installed mpd and sonata, but if I set up my music folder (external drive), and search for *.mp3 file name, he doesn't find anything..
<patogen> TheSheep: Thank you very much :-)
<TheSheep> xubnik: hmm... is it readable for user mdp?
<TheSheep> mpd?
<xubnik> I don't know. Is there a user "mpd"?
<TheSheep> xubnik: there is since the moment you installed mpd
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: yep, every box is ticked in there for removable media
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: then it seems it has trouble detecting/mounting it
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: check dmesg
<xubnik> It's a FAT-system (I'm using windows normally), I don't know if xubuntu doesn't give permission for other users to access external drives.
<TheSheep> xubnik: it may be the case
<TheSheep> xubnik: you can try and mount it so that it's readable for all users (there are tutorials) or just use some simplier music player
<xubnik> Wait, I'll try..
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: usbview doesn't recognize the drive... usbdevfs missing?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: unlikely
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: did you try to mount it manually?
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: no
<PsynoKhi0> not yet
<PsynoKhi0> trying to exhaust other possibilities first
<PsynoKhi0> ok I have dmesg here, what should I look for?
<TheSheep> look at the last few lines after you insert the pen
<TheSheep> it should tell about how it found a new device and stuff
<TheSheep> look if there are any errors
<PsynoKhi0> ah you mean dmesg from a terminal, not the logfile... hang on
<TheSheep> it's the same
<PsynoKhi0> here goes: sda1
<TheSheep> if it's more than 3 lines, use pastebin please
<PsynoKhi0> ok will do
<PsynoKhi0> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50979/
<PsynoKhi0> a firewal event slipped in there but that should be it
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: looks good
<PsynoKhi0> I think I managed once to make usbview see the USB pen with a modprobe stunt, but that was when hotplug didn't work at all
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: have you tried googling for your pen make/model and linux/ubuntu?
<PsynoKhi0> on it right now
<WinMac> I put in my Xubuntu 7.10, select "Start or Install Xubuntu", the Linux Kernal loads, then the Xubuntu logo shows up, and the loading bar moves back and forth, then i get a "BusyBox v1.1.3" How can I install Xubuntu, the cd worked on my other computer.
<TheSheep> WinMac: you can try with different boot options
<TheSheep> WinMac: you get a help screen when you press f1 at the boot menu
<TheSheep> WinMac: you can also try searching the forums for your particular make/model of the computer, maybe someone had already a similar problem
<WinMac> I dont get it, It installed 100% fine on a slower computer, and now it wont work on this faster one
<WinMac> i'll try the F1 thing now
<TheSheep> WinMac: it might require some boot options if the hardware is not 100% compatible
<PsynoKhi0> USB 2.0 devices are backward compatible with the USB 1.1 standard anre't they?
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: they are
<PsynoKhi0> thought I was getting nuts
<nanonyme> PsynoKhi0, yes, at USB 1.1 speeds
<PsynoKhi0> gnome-volume-manager is up and running too...
<PsynoKhi0> or is it...
<PsynoKhi0> ermm ps -ef | grep gnome-volume-manager returns 11517 11411  3 18:51 pts/0    00:00:00 grep gnome-volume-manager
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: thunar has its own volume manager
<PsynoKhi0> ah
<TheSheep> and I think it doesn't have to run all the time -- dbus will start it when needed
<PsynoKhi0> ok I even have gnome-mount installed... clueless
<PsynoKhi0> thunar-volman is there too...
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: try mounting it with mount
<TheSheep> PsynoKhi0: as root
<PsynoKhi0> sudo mount -vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbkey ?
<PsynoKhi0> ffs I so hate how Firefox ends up eating all my CPU power after a while
<PeckaH> dual core -> it eats only one core :P
<totalwormface> :D
<PeckaH> and BOINC eats the other core..
<Pandemic187> Can anyone help with configuring my sound?
<PsynoKhi0> Pandemic187:  what soundcard are you suing?
<PsynoKhi0> using even
<Pandemic187> An SB Audigy 2
<Pandemic187> My sound works fine in Ubuntu when I use the ALSA mixer, but that doesn't seem to be an option in Xubuntu, PsynoKhi0
<Pandemic187> hello?
<PsynoKhi0> do you see the sound mixer plugin on your top desktop bar?
<PsynoKhi0> or wherever you get it
<Pandemic187> Oh good
<Pandemic187> Well, I added one
<Pandemic187> There wasn't one there already.
<PsynoKhi0> ok
<Pandemic187> So I do have two device options.
<PsynoKhi0> can you increase the volume?
<Pandemic187> yes
<PsynoKhi0> oh... Audigy and AC97?
<PsynoKhi0> nvm, is it working now?
<PsynoKhi0> ok what directory should I mount my USB to?
<PsynoKhi0> something like /media/usb ?
<thruxton> PsynoKhi0: yeah, /media/ is a good place for removable stuff
<PsynoKhi0> ty
<PsynoKhi0> fat or vfat as a file system? the key has files from a WinXP machine
<thruxton> most likely vfat
<thruxton> try it, mount will tell you if its wrong
<PsynoKhi0> ok I tried /media/usb mountpoint doesn't exist
<thruxton> sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive/
<thruxton> or whatever you want to call it
<PsynoKhi0> I don't want to call it anything I want it to automount :(
<thruxton> you still need a mount point
<thruxton> your hanging another filesystem off the / tree, it needs to know where to put it
<PsynoKhi0> ermm are USB mp3 players handled differently from plain USB keys?
<thruxton> it depends, I have /media/ipod/ for example and my ipod can be read directly just like any other usb drive
<Pandemic187> i'm having connection problems - i'll be back
<PsynoKhi0> ok no error message when mounting by hand... trying to access the key's content now
<Pandemic187> ugh
<Pandemic187> I'm back..
<PsynoKhi0> wb
<PsynoKhi0> ok so I can see the files in Thunar
<PsynoKhi0> took a while to show up though
<PsynoKhi0> ermm can't see anything anymore :)
<PsynoKhi0> the key disconnected itself...
<PsynoKhi0> it isn't appearing in the device manager anymore
<PsynoKhi0> is there some kind of timeout on USB hubs??
<thruxton> not that I know of
<thruxton> brb
<PsynoKhi0> alright, dmesg returns a lot of stuff like this
<PsynoKhi0> [28212.608000] FAT: Directory bread(block 24891) failed
<PsynoKhi0> [28212.608000] scsi 4:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<Niklas_25> I did CTRL+Z on a process and it stopped. How do I resume that process? And, when I have got my process back, how do I get a running process into the background without stopping it? CTRL+Z stopping the process...
<proog> how do i make a launcher accept a file being drg'n'dropped on it?
<proog> nalioth, do you know how o make a launcher in xfce accept file arguments?
<Ec1ipseR> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Laney> Anyone know how to stop the display from suspending after 10 minutes? It happens no matter what I disable (even DPMS in xorg.conf)...
<PsynoKhi0> standby mode or blank screensaver?
<Laney> PsynoKhi0: I changed my screensaver to something else to see if it was that, and I get a blank screen after 10 minutes. I also increased all of the timeouts I could find to above 10 minutes and it still cuts off exactly on 10.
<PsynoKhi0> Laney: ah... sorry I don't know :(
<protocolX> hi guys
<protocolX> happy new years all
<protocolX> just wonderin..ibm notpad ...p2  ..64 megs of ram..will xbuntu run on it
<protocolX> im new to linux..been done with Windows for a while...Macs whch i use are a tad bit pricey for my taste..so linux here i come
<protocolX> any help would be apreciated
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu should run as long as you install from an Alternate CD and stay away from big apps like OpenOffice (stick to AbiWord and Gnumeric)
<PsynoKhi0> you could try even lighter distro like Puppy Linux
<PsynoKhi0> och Slax Popcorn
<protocolX> noted
<protocolX> thanks man
<PsynoKhi0> though Xubuntu has a larger support and better translation (if it' important to you)
<PsynoKhi0> it gets updated more regularly too, and the community is kinda big
<protocolX> like i said i new to linux..i gonna buy myself a new but cheap laptop, hows wifi support in linux
<PeckaH> good
<protocolX> ya, im really liking what im discovering online when it comes to community, i think linux is gonna be great and breath of fresh here
<protocolX> aier
<protocolX> air
<protocolX> damm stubby fingers. :=)
<protocolX> I'm a hug MAC fan, but im finding harder and harder to justify the prices they charge
<protocolX> Gotta split, thanks all...ill be seeing ya around
<PsynoKhi0> ah crap, forgot puppy linux wasn't that great to start from the live CD with less than 128MB
<tuxic1> what is Puppy linux
<PsynoKhi0> a small linus distro
<PsynoKhi0> linux*
<tuxic1> isnt this the xubuntu chat?
<PsynoKhi0> he was asking if Xubuntu would work on his old comp
<tuxic1> oh ok
<tuxic1> nm then
<rokra> Hello
<PsynoKhi0> hi
<PsynoKhi0> Laney?
<Laney> PsynoKhi0?
<PsynoKhi0> just a wild guess, do you have ACPI on?
<Laney> PsynoKhi0: Er, I don't know. How do I check?
<Laney> (I'm seeing this on two machines)
<PsynoKhi0> several ways I can think of.... /var/log/dmesg file, ps -ef | grep acpi in a terminal... the hal device manager(
<Laney> I see an acpid process
<PsynoKhi0> that's for energy management
<PsynoKhi0> but lsmod | grep acpi shows if ti's loaded
<PsynoKhi0> it's*
<Laney> I see asus_acpi on my laptop and acpi_cpufreq on desktop
<Laney> Shall I try rmmod?
<PsynoKhi0> only those 2?
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/acpi is desktop's output
<PsynoKhi0> I wouldn't touch it on the laptop
<Laney> Can't see cpufreq having anything to do with it - seems like it's just for speedstep
<PsynoKhi0> yup
 * Laney grumbles
<Laney> I asked on ubuntu-uk, hopefully they'll have some answers
<PsynoKhi0> *note to self: dump wild guesses*
<PsynoKhi0> anyone available?
<rokra> PsynoKhi0: alway
<PsynoKhi0> hehe
<PsynoKhi0> can ACPI cause random disconnects from the USB hub on a pre-2000 PC?
<PsynoKhi0> or maybe APIC?
<crimsun> ACPI on pre-2000 machines?  Heh, yeah, can be very problematic.
<crimsun> I don't think that's necessarily where I'd start troubleshooting hardware, however.
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm APIC then
<PsynoKhi0> ?
<crimsun> do you have an AMD K6-2 or something?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<crimsun> then it's probably not ACPI at all but apic as you alluded to.
<crimsun> have you tried using " noapic nolapic"?
<PsynoKhi0> not yet
<PsynoKhi0> do I need to do update-grub after modifying the menu.lst file?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> presuming you edited the # KOPTS line
<PsynoKhi0> alrighty I'll try that
<crimsun> (or is it # KOPT?)
<PsynoKhi0> do I need to add irqpolli pci=routeirq
<PsynoKhi0> oops irqpoll*
<crimsun> only if you need them
<PsynoKhi0> how do I know? hehe
<crimsun> you'll know. :-)
<PsynoKhi0> that sounds scary :(
#xubuntu 2008-12-29
<linuxman410> i bought a kvm switch from zonet a two port and xubuntu would only go 640x480 does anyone know of kvm switch that works with linux
<charlie-tca> I have two that do. One is a two-port Belkin Flip and the other is a 4-port Belkin
<charlie-tca> I have been using them since 6.06
<linuxman410> do you have the model numbers
<charlie-tca> and yes, I use them with jaunty
<charlie-tca> Model N10117 Belkin 4-Port KVM
<charlie-tca> The other is simply called the 'Flip'
<linuxman410> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<linuxman410> i have the usb flip do u think it will work
<charlie-tca> I don´t really know. None of mine use USB
<linuxman410> ok just checking
<charlie-tca> You probably need to use the rear USB connections, not the front. They have more power for some reason
<charlie-tca> Mine both power off the PS2 connectors
<linuxman410> my friend said he had a dlink 4 port he would sell me but i hope it will work with ubuntu
<linuxman410> and xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Will he let you try it first?
<linuxman410> because i have 4 linux boxes that i use i hate to unhook monitor and change all the time
<linuxman410> i need to ask him
<charlie-tca> I know the feeling. I run 5 systems here, with two keyboards, 2 mice, 2 monitors
<charlie-tca> I do a lot of testing
<charlie-tca> Gotta go. Good luck
<linuxman410> thanks
<charlie-tca> you're welcome
<Dominiddio> Hello people does anyone can help me?
<Dominiddio> Hello guys I got a little "modem-eeepc comunication" problem, does anybody can help me?
<venger> hey guys i have an install using a low res (tv) and can't find where in xfce4 to add programs to be autostarted ?
<stweston> anyone here know how to hook up an internal HDD so that it connects on boot?
<stweston> I mean, so that it will be recognized by Xubuntu when it starts up?
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> okay... guess not.
<erov> yeah
<stweston> eh?
<stweston> what do you mean, "yeah"?
<erov> i do know how.. or did
<stweston> okay...
<stweston> would you help?
<erov> it's become a bit complicated with the UUID stuff.. hod on
<erov> hold on
<stweston> okay
<craigbass1976> Perhaps another dumb question...  I have things saved to the Desktop directory, but I don't see them on my desktop.   How come?
<craigbass1976> Oh, they're there.  I clicked "Let XFCE Manage My Desktop" then clicked iton again.  Odd...
<vidd> i want to set my screen resolution to always be 1024x768 instead of 1280x1024
<vidd> how would i do this?
<nikolam> hello, if  anyone is awake :)
<nikolam> Os MIDI and playing midi files working for you?
<nikolam> when I do amidi -l I see no devices..
<nikolam> I am on 8.04
<ball> hello nikolam
<nikolam> 64-bit
<nikolam> hi ball
<ball> nikolam: give me a minute, I'll fire up my Xubuntu box
<nikolam> ball, its great from you
<nikolam> im meantime, I will fire my 8.10 in VM :)
<nikolam> Hah, there IS midi device in 8.10 inside Qemu/KVM with sound support
<nikolam> ball did you try it?
<ball> nikolam: what app are you using to play MIDI files?
<nikolam> totem, vnc, audacity, kmid :)
<ball> vlc probably, rather than vnc
<nikolam> audacious, rosegarden
<ball> ...though vlc won't play my MIDI file either.
<nikolam> vlc :)
<ball> fetching audacity
<nikolam> smplayer,mplayer
<ball> audacity won't either, unless I use something to render it into a sampled sound file
<ball> Isn't there a MIDI player in Linux?
<ball> Ah, "playmidi"
<ball> Hmm... neither that or muse are able to find my fm synth (if present)
<Datz1> hello, I am experiencing low line out volume, is there a system volume control I can use to turn up the volume?
<ball> ...not sure they'll work with the UART either
<nikolam> sorry audacious. audacity is waw editor
<ball> Datzl: what do you have it plugged into?
<Datz1> ball, my tv
<Datz1> ball, everything is turned up max, but its still very quite
<Datz1> quiet*
<ball> Datzl: hopefully volume sliders have no effect on line out
<Datz1> Why is that?
<ball> Datz1: because it's supposed to be a set Voltage
<Datz1> oh
<ball> ...700mV peak-to-peak iirc, though icbw
<Datz1> I see
<Datz1> so...is my hardware possibly to blame?
<ball> It's certainly possible.  If the TV's input impedance were too high, that'd do it.
<ball> ...or if your cables were crummy
<ball> ...or if your sound card were faulty
<Datz1> ball, thing is I think it was louder eailer
<ball> ...I suppose it's not inconceivable that it's a software bug
<Datz1> humm, I'll try some other devices
<Datz1> humm
<ball> That's a good idea... plug it into something else that has a line input
<ball> ...then try plugging something else that has line out into the TV
<ball> ...may help you localise the problem at least.
<Datz1> ok, these other computer speakers are much louder
<Datz1> cable might have gone bad recently...
<Datz1> thanks for your help ball.  ;)
<ball> hello bassboi
<ball> hello xtmnx_
<xtmnx_> hi
<ball> aumix:  error opening mixer: Success  <- how much sense does that make?
<ball> Ah crap, I think my sound card just isn't working.
<GreedyB> I'm having trouble connecting to windows shares with Xubuntu.. I installed pyneighborhood but its not working :(
<nikolam> ball what lspci is saying?
<nikolam> GreedyB, You could try smbmount for start
<nikolam> I myself made a script that mounts all my smb shares on other machine, with password
<GreedyB> nikolam, thanks I'll man that and look that up as well
<ball> nikolam: nothing helpful
<ball> 01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 06)
<nikolam> ball what sound card is that, that lspci is saying you have?
 * ball shrugs
<ball> I could strip down the machine again, but I don't have time right now.
<ball> It may be one of those new sound cards, that's basically just DAC, ADC and a mixer chip
<ball> and apps keep complaining about the lack of "Jack", whatever that is
<ball> rosegarden also doesn't work, same complaint.
<ball> KCrash: Application 'rosegarden' crashing...
<ball> I have to go anyway.
<nikolam> GreedyB, http://paste.ubuntu.com/94822/
<GreedyB> nikolam, nice! what if the user has no password "" or blank
<nikolam> ball I even have ES1370 emulated inside qemu/kvm. I have 8.10 inside kvm. It should work out of box
<nikolam> GreedyB, I think there is a way NOT to put password in script but elsewere. see man page for command
<nikolam> GreedyB, If user has no password, then he can lease one from me for 5$ each :)  :))
<GreedyB> :)
<GreedyB> nikolam, so I think part of my problem is I'm using OpenDNS
<GreedyB> cause I specified the ip address and it worked
<nikolam> mm OpenDNS is somethink like.. dyndns, right?
<GreedyB> its special dns servers that are supposedly better but right now they are causing me grief
<nikolam> I am using dyndns on home machine and it is refreshing right
<nikolam> If it is local machine use /etc/hosts or setting the same on network manager
<nikolam> Its strange to use SMB ove Internet. Seems that it is not secure enough. Thinking of using some VPN or something?
<obf213> yo, can anyone help me with this. been using intrepid since its officialy release, yesterday i turn on my computer and i don't get internet even though i can connect to all networks, and get an ip and stuff. please help
<nikolam> obf213, mmm, tried to ask your ISP? If you get Ip adress and there is no traffic, thech your firewall then. An ask ISP. Not forget you use Xubuntu to them, to make they day :)
<nikolam> try pinging some site
<nikolam> look if nslookup is doing its job
<GreedyB> nikolam, adding it to the host file worked
<GreedyB> :)
<obf213> hey nikolam the internet works on the windows comp, and the mac comp. pinging does not work
<nikolam> also check dns settings in network settings
<GreedyB> nikolam, brb testing to see if fstab works now brb
<nikolam> GreedyB, Great :)
<obf213> nikolam: when i connect i take a look at the system moniter and it does reicve bits, at the initial connect i get few 100kb/s for a very short perioed then its all a few hundred bytes/second.
<nikolam> obf213, Did you check your ethernet cable? :)
<obf213> nikolam: yes, it works with the other computers, windows and mac
<nikolam> try that nslookup www.yahoo.com
<nikolam> does it say its ip adress?
<obf213> connection timed out..
<nikolam> aha. check dns settings in System>Network
<nikolam> set your ISP dns settings there
<nikolam> or you are using automatic (dhcp)
<obf213> nikolam im using automatic
<nikolam> try pinging 87.248.113.14
<nikolam> that`s yahoo
<obf213> "network is unreachable"
<nikolam> ifconfig -a ?
<obf213> one sec restarting.
<obf213> nikolam: ok i ran the command
<obf213> what exactly am i looking for?
<obf213> i have an ip address, something called a bcast, a mask, an inet6 addr
<nikolam> if you connect with network card, you are searching for your ip adress, if you have it
<nikolam> eth0
<obf213> yes, i have an ip address
<obf213> yes
<nikolam> uhh, checked that cable ?
<obf213> so any idea as to why it doesn't work? i didn' tmake any system changes that i can remember then the next day it just stopped working.
<obf213> yeah, its not the cable tho wifi connects but doesn't work either, and this is in multiple locations. i;ve checked the cable on pc and mac which seem to work just fine with it.
<nikolam> try your firewall settings on machine
<nikolam> I personally use Firestarter but you might try ufw
<obf213> nikolam, as far as i remember i don't have a firewall, at least i've never set one up.
<nikolam> you can see connections in Firestarter as they are sowing also, it is point-and-click to set up
<nikolam> try netstat -anp to see your net connections
<obf213> woah that just gave me a lot of stuff...
<obf213> i sent it all to a text file not sure what im looking for
<nikolam> tcp and udp are connections
<nikolam> rest is local machine stuff
<obf213> ok
<obf213> so tcp is 0.0.0.0.111
<nikolam> Do you have some kind of web interface control on you router?
<nikolam> maybe you can find some info there
<obf213> and 0.0.0.0.631, one of the udp's is my ip address
<linuxlerner> anyone know how to make xubuntu make sounds when you maximize a window, etc?
<nikolam> Also it is mostly safe to ask ISP support for connection problems, as it is with Mac or PC
<obf213> yeah. my only issue is ive been using linux for 2 years + now with no problems
<obf213> and 2 days ago everything just seemed to stop working as far as internet
<nikolam> obf213, That is why I stayed with LTS this time..
<obf213> ..sigh..
<obf213> looks like i might revert back to windoze. not having internet is totally unacceptable and i've spent 2 days trying to fix this nobody seems to know why it doesn't work since all signs say it should.
<linuxlerner> maybe its a hardware problem
<linuxlerner> like the router
<nikolam> obf213, No to `doze.
<linuxlerner> do you have a blinky light on the back of the pc
<nikolam> obf213, Try restarting router, asking Isp support, try booting form Live Ubuntu CD
<obf213> linuxlerner: unlikely, this problem occured at airport, hotel, etc.
<obf213> places where i've used it before and it worked
<nikolam> Does it work when you boot from Live Ubuntu CD?
<obf213> nikolam: yeah  i wish i had my install cd with me, on vacation though.
<linuxlerner> did you tried releaseing and restarting the tcpd
<obf213> linuxlerner: probably. how do i do that again?
<obf213> ive restarted the comptuer at least 50 times.
<nikolam> obf213, Try to select OTHER kernel on boot. and see if it works then
<linuxlerner> yeah but i have a jeos server i ave to release and refresh the ip at boot for some reason
<obf213> yeah tried that as well.e
<linuxlerner> is it getting assigned an ip address
<nikolam> maybe network card just died for some reason or something
<nikolam> i dont know
<obf213> well the network card didn't die
<obf213> cuz i see that i am actually receivind data
<obf213> yeah. it doesn't really make any sense.
<linuxlerner> do you hve firewall?
<linuxlerner> blocking port 80
<linuxlerner> or firefor process or whatever
<obf213> img getting data in incredibly small volumes, except for when i initialy connect.
<obf213> linuxlerner: i don't and used some command for firewal and disabled it anywyas
<nikolam> SOooo it is Working, surfing and else, BUT slowly??
<linuxlerner> that is dramatically different than having no internet for 2 days
<obf213> nikolam: no
<obf213> its not working or surfing
<nikolam> oh sorry then
<obf213> all i know is that the system monitor shows that it is receiving data
<obf213> in very small amounts
<obf213> so its connected to something....
<linuxlerner> does sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update        give errors
<nikolam> linuxlerner, how can he update with no network?
<obf213> ^^
<obf213> but clean works fine.
<linuxlerner> he says he has some traffic
<linuxlerner> maybe cord is bad
<linuxlerner> cable
<nikolam> obf213, do you have a modem on that computer?
<obf213> no i dont.
<nikolam> is it laptop/notebook or desktop?
<nikolam> maybe that company is using pppoe protocol for connecting to internet?
<nikolam> or you need to know gateway IP to connet thrue it?
<nikolam> So in the MIDDLE of an vacation, computer stopped working on Any network it worked day before?
<obf213> nikolam: yeah thats correct.
<obf213> they day before vacation. at 3:00am my internet worked
<obf213> at 10 am it didn't
<obf213> and has remained that way ever since
<nikolam> AFTER System update, right?
<nikolam> Did there was some system update?
<obf213> nikolam: am not sure, maybe? i can't remember ubuntu updates every 5 minutes it seems like. but there was probably an update in that time.
<nikolam> But, internet worked on same location where it didn`t worked, right?
<nikolam> or it worked at home, but not on vacation?
<obf213> it didn't work at the airport
<obf213> where it always works
<nikolam> aha. the same airport?
<obf213> i thought something was wrong with there connection, until everyone else computers connected and worked.
<obf213> yes.
<obf213> my hometown airport.
<obf213> doesn't work at the hotel either.
<nikolam> so you are using exclusively ethernet connection?
<obf213> same MO thought both times, finds networks, connects, no interet
<obf213> right now yes, but i have tried wireless, same thing
<nikolam> no wireless integrated/usb wireless?
<linuxlerner> what does ifconfig say
<nikolam> ifconfig gives him some local ip adress for eth0
<obf213> yeah my wireless card is an intel, its integrated
<nikolam> and also he seems to use dhcp
<nikolam> also pinging IP does not work, nor nslookup
<linuxlerner> can you ping your gateway
<obf213> but if i connect i get ip and everything, but internet willl not work
<nikolam> so do you have ath0 then
<linuxlerner> can you connect to your router setup page?
<nikolam> do you get list of networks when hover over network icon?
<nikolam> linuxlerner, its not ne`s router
<nikolam> linuxlerner, his router, its from airport
<nikolam> obf213, say, where you are now? in hotel or?
<obf213> yes i do get the list of networks.
<obf213> hotel.
<obf213> it finds the hotel wifi no problem
<nikolam> obf213, So, when you click on some of them, do you connect?
<nikolam> so it is encrypted connection or not?
<linuxlerner> maybe hotel wifi needs password or money to work
<nikolam> yes, WEP key
<nikolam> WAP sorry
<obf213> no it does one of those thing were it routes you to there special page.
<obf213> but its not an encrypted network
<nikolam> so it routs you special page and then what asks?
<obf213> just some basic info like room number.
<obf213> but my linux laptop doesn't even get that page
<obf213> it gets nothing but the server not found ff page
<linuxlerner> maybe work offline is selected ?
<nikolam> I used to see some setups where unencrypted wireless was using pppoe protocol with username/pass
<nikolam> you setup it with sudo pppoeconf
<nikolam> a-ha ..
<obf213> hah i wish
<obf213> but this problem has nothing to do with ff.
<obf213> well thanks for your help
<obf213> i think i'll call it quits
<nikolam> last one
<obf213> ?
<nikolam> ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<nikolam> or browse to it
<nikolam> see what is newer date of debs installed
<nikolam> newest
<nikolam> E.G. to see what is last installed few days ago
<nikolam> My reasoning is IF some update made your network non-working, maybe you can revert to older package and work
<nikolam> is there any deb`s with dates after that day after 3 am
<obf213> yeah i opened up my package manager, and didn't see anything of note in the history
<obf213> the lastest update i had was early in the morning the day before i left, and the internet worked fine throughout that day
<nikolam> open /var/cache/apt/archives
<obf213> update was some python stuff, and libxine stuff, i think which is for media
<obf213> ok
<nikolam> look for newest packages
<obf213> there is nothing there
<obf213> but an empty folder clalled partial
<obf213> i think somebody told me to run clean earlier in this thread
<obf213> that might have somthing to do with it
<nikolam> that is done with apt-get clean. uff
<obf213> haha. well im SOL.
<obf213> thanks. im headed off.
<nikolam> Ok, next time bring Install Live CD with you.
<nikolam> Or make Bootable USB from it.
<nikolam> Its easy to.
<obf213> yeah. im going to try that bootable usb business next time for sure.
<obf213> later
<obf213> nikolam: soo i was just about to shut this thing down.
<obf213> went to my network.
<nikolam> and and..
<obf213> clicked on work group.....and a printer showed up
<obf213> some hp somewhere...
<obf213> so i go add the printer.. and i see it address
<obf213> ping in terminal and it pings right back
<nikolam> ahaaaaaaa
<obf213> but nothing else works???
<obf213> yup just killed the ping
<obf213> 0 packet loss
<nikolam> do sudo pppoeconf  try to make connection that way
<nikolam> you are on hotel`s wireless or ethernet?
<nikolam> so basically, network is working per se
<obf213> i think my computers connected to both but defualts to ethernet
<obf213> hmm ppoe or w/e says Provider didn't respond
<nikolam> If ping is working then it is something else. IF ping is ok, then I don`t know
<nikolam> last thing is default wateway
<nikolam> gateway
<nikolam> try
<nikolam> route
<obf213> ok
<obf213> i see stars under the gateway column
<nikolam> But is that ping is working again..
<nikolam> what was IP of that printer?
<obf213> 192.168.3.40
<nikolam> and you say you saw it on network?
<nikolam> like on smb working
<nikolam> and your ip?
<obf213> 192.168.0.194
<nikolam> maybe you should put 255.255.255.255 netmask somewhere
<nikolam> i am not that good as this things
<obf213> mask for eth0 is 255.255.252.0
<nikolam> maybe to set your ip to fixed value in network settings
<nikolam> you use xubuntu or ubuntu?
<nikolam> try eather 255.255.255.0 or 255.255.255.255
<nikolam> i don`t know how to set it up but with network gui
<nikolam> there are some examples under man route
<obf213> ubuntu
<obf213> alright well im goign to sleep thanks for your help
<nikolam> goodbye
<nikolam> :)
<RAVTUX> hello all
<nikolam> hi
<RAVTUX> nikolam: hi
<nikolam> got to go
<nikolam> l8r
<StickManBob> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<lillis> i've just installed xubuntu-desktop over a server install of ubuntu, how do i launch it?
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<lillis> So I installed the xubuntu desktop, ran the etc/init.d/gde start (i think it was that) command and it booted
<lillis> logged in
<lillis> everything worked fine, but after a minute or so of fidgeting it told me it had updates to installed and wanted me to reboot, so I did (by clicking the reboot options it gave me)
<lillis> but it didnt power off, just went to a blank/black screen
<lillis> didnt managed to brig up another shell, so i rebooted with the power button
<lillis> now it just boots to the same blank screen
<lillis> still cant get a shell up
<lillis> so i cant communicate with it at all
<lillis> (sorry for the typos, im on an unfamiliar keyboard)
<lillis> if i know what local ip it has i guess i could ssh to it via putty, but im not sure how to find that out
<lillis> the windows network browser sure won't tell me
<TheSheep> lillis: press alt+ctrl+f1 to get to a text terminal
<lillis> is there a way to make it boot in a failsafe/terminal only mode from yaboot?
<lillis> i tried, it doesnt work
<sinbox> did you try esc at the very beginning of the boot?
<lillis> before or after yaboot loader?
<lillis> (im running the macppc version of ubuntu, on my ibook g4)
 * TheSheep knows nothing about ppc version
<TheSheep> it has some strange bootloader
<lillis> my standard keys for getting up text terminal doesnt work
<lillis> i.e. the ones i could use in terminal before the problem
 * sinbox knows nothing about ppc either sorry
<sinbox> there is a #ubuntu-powerpc which might have more people able to halp you with getting a terminal lillis
<sinbox> if I may: why ubuntu server with a desktop on top?
<lillis> well the HDD is getting really slow so I figured I wanted the most lightweight, but then I decided I might as well try xubuntu and see how it went
<sinbox> you should have gone for the minimal installation, then again I'm not sure there is an alternate CD for ppc
<lillis> minimal = server?
<lillis> there is alternate for the ppc yes
<lillis> ah you meant a minimal installation from the alternate disc. :)
<lillis> I could just reinstall it, didn't take much time. But I'd prefer to solve the problem instead--
<lillis> ould it be possible to reach the hard drive fille system from the shell I can launch from the install disc?
<lillis> would*
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> you can just mount it and chroot into it and it will act as if booted normally
<lillis> so i do something like mount /dev/wd0 /whatever ?
<TheSheep> yeah, mkdir whatever before that
<lillis> alright, will try it, thanks alot
<sinbox> yes boot from the CD, minimal is different from server actually (at least that's what I understand) it only installs a cli version (which is what I am about to do in X minutes here)
<lillis> ok, cant find wd0, what device should my (only hd) be located at?
<lillis> hda? mount /dev/hda /tempfs gives me "invalid argument"
<lillis> server doesnt install any gui either
<lillis> if thats what you meant sinbox
<sinbox> I know server doesn't install a gui but there are other differences as well (I think they have slightly differen tkernel optimised differently)
<lillis> ah
<lillis> ill lookt into alternate then
<lillis> still want to be able to solve this problem of mine though
<sinbox> no luck mounting your HDD while in the live CD?
<lillis> well i probably just suck
<lillis> not sure where its located
<lillis> any tips? (:
<lillis> also its a text installer, not the live cd
<lillis> ive tried "mount /dev/hda1 /foobar"
<lillis> doesnt work
<TheSheep> what does fdisk -l show?
<lillis> fdisk: not found
<TheSheep> argh
<lillis> think ill jsut reinstall it all and go make some breakfast
<lillis> and make sure to edit the xorg.conf properly
<ablomen> lillis, cat /proc/partitions
<ablomen> try that
<lillis> shows five hda partitions
<lillis> hda-hda4
<lillis> trying to mount them give the same invalid argument though
<ablomen> lillis, so something like `sudo mkdir /media/hd && sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /media/hd` doesnt work?
<lillis> mounting x on y failed: no such device
<sinbox> lillis, difference between server and minimal-desktop-cli install is that the kernel is optimised differently for server and desktop versions.
<ablomen> lillis, could you put the output of cat /proc/partitions on pastebin?
<lillis> ive managed to use the rescue option in the yaboot loader which helps me mount my filesystem and enter it as root
<lillis> so should be able to solve it soon
<sinbox> there you go, best of luck
<lillis> hmm
<lillis> not sure if i should just apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<lillis> cant find a solution
<sinbox> I was just reading this about ubuntu server lillis > http://www.enterprisenetworkingplanet.com/netos/article.php/3712031
<lillis> ran apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop on my current file system, but the reboot still is messed up
<lillis> full reinstall incoming.
<lillis> might as well do the alternate one
<tingle> hi i just got a ipod classic what app should i use to connect to my ipod?
<solotim> problem about mount.  I used ¨mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/sda1¨ and the disk was mounted, but it can not be written, I have done some googling but without luck
<solotim> anyone can kindly give me a hand?
<ablomen> solotim, first try chmown-ing the /media/sda1 dir to your user
<solotim> chown: changing ownership of `./sda5': Operation not permitted
<solotim> ablomen, ~
<solotim> it´s current owner is root/root
<ablomen> solotim, not the device, but the folder
<ablomen> (first unmount again btw)
<solotim> yes, the file, i;m sure
<solotim> oh
<solotim> i see
<solotim> umount
<ablomen> and you might want to look in the man page for uid and gid
<ablomen> (man mount)
<solotim> ablomen, 1. i umount those device. 2. I chown and chgrp /media/sda5 3. I mount abgain. And the result is that the /media/sda5 owner return to root again. why?
<ablomen> hmm i guess because fat doesnt support permissions, so its set as the user that mounts it without the uid and gid options set
<ablomen> so look at those
<solotim> ok. thank you!
<ablomen> np, good luck
<jose> hello all. never used IRC before, and it was easy to get on immediately.
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear that! :-)
<jose> I found this address on the xubuntu home page because I've been having trouble getting DVDs to playback.  I've installed restricted stuff and then went as far as to uninstall Totem Movie Player and install VLC.  VLC got a little farther as far as playback, but it only plays a few frames, freezes, and not even sound happens.
<jose> I think I may be asking too much of this old machine
<TheSheep> or scratched dvd
<jose> I thought about it being a scratched DVD, TheSheep.  But then I tried a number of DVDs, including a fresh, never been opened or played one, still to no avail.  What do you think?
<TheSheep> jose: dirty dvd drive?
<TheSheep> jose: btw, what processor and memory does that box have?
<jose> Pentium II 450 MHz, 384 MB RAM, 13 GB Hard Drive
<jose> never thought about a dirty dvd drive
<charlie-tca> libdvdcss2 installed?
<jose> how would I clean that?
<jose> I think so, if it was on the troubleshooting orange Ubuntu documentation page. charlie-tca
<jose> How do I do a quick check of libdvdcss2?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> Synaptic Package Manager ; When it opens hilight any application, then type libdvdcss2
<charlie-tca> It will go to it if it is there.
<jose> a synaptic package manager quick search pulls up : xubuntu restricted areas as installed, but no libdvdcss2
<jose> xtras, not areas
<charlie-tca> Add the medibuntu repository per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu ; then you can add libdvdcss2
<jose> I'll try that, charlie-tca
<jose> I love using the terminal.  It makes me feel like I know what I'm doing, and reminds me of when I was a kid and running Leisure Suit Larry and risking getting caught by my friend's parents while looking at digital hoo-has
<ball> lol @ "digital hoo-has"
<sinbox> jose you were right though, those specs are very minimal for video/DVD playback
<jose> I thought so, sinbox.  still it's worth it, just getting to mess around with it and learn stuff.  I'm already super happy with Xubuntu, as I wiped Windows XP from this box
<sinbox> you were running XP on that?
<sinbox> surely you meant crawling
<jose> XP Pro aka XP Slow
<jose> thing is, I used to be able to play DVDs on it ( I think I used PowerDVD)
<ball> I had someone ask me on Thursday why Vista was running slowly on a computer.  Me: "How much RAM?" Nige: "512 Megabytes"
<ball> Me: "well, there you go then."
<jose> wow
<sinbox> for a machine with your specs I would suggest taking a look at fluxbox or some other window managers, the fact that they are not full desktops make a huge difference in the power you have left to play with
<jose> hey charlie, did the medibuntu thing, now what?
<jose> sinbox, is fluxbox in addition to Xubuntu, or a different OS altogether?
<ball> sinbox: all depends whether he or she has hardware motion video acceleration
<charlie-tca> jose: Did you install libdvdcss2?
<sinbox> it's instead of loging into XFCE you log into fluxbox, more of a learning curve there, and the people n the fluxbox channel are pretty dry (to say the least) but it saves a lot on ressources
<ball> I'm a long time Blackbox user
<ball> ...but I'm learning to tolerate Xfce
<jose> what's the terminal command to do that?
<ball> jose: to do what?
<jose> sudo apt-get install blah blah?
<sinbox> true ball, it's just I never bothered actually going for videos on my older machines
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 ?
<ball> sinbox: I so rarely sit at the console that video hasn't been a priority for me either.
<ball> How do I ask Xubuntu whether an X display supports Xvideo ?
<jose> i thought so.  I'm sorry, I should have explained that I don't really know computers, let alone linux stuff.  my main computer is a MacBook, cuz I'm dumb inclined, and they seem to be the most user friendly, but I like challenges, thus my Xubuntu project.  I can follow directions well
<ball> jose: I missed the start of this conversation.  What are you trying to play video on?
<sinbox> [15:02] <jose> Pentium II 450 MHz, 384 MB RAM,
<ball> Pentium II 450 MHz should be adequate, but I'd up the RAM
<jose> Pentium II 450MHz Gateway(OLD)  384MB of RAM 13 GB Hard Drive.  and it's a frankenstein of a machine my buddy was gonna trash years ago. so I took it
<ball> Not sure whether SSE helps with video playback... that may depend on your card.
<jose> originally designed to run Windows NT or 98
<ball> Xubuntu is a good choice of operating system for it.
<ball> I'm running Xubuntu on a 550 MHz Pentium III with 512 Mbytes of RAM
<sinbox> I have one just a bit above this jose (P3 500Mhz same RAM) which I use for streaming mp3, I couldn't with xubuntu but on fluxbox it works a treat
<jose> Charlie: keeps telling me some linux headers are automatically installed and no longer necessary and to auto remove them.  should I?
<ball> sinbox: it's serving up the streams, or playing them?
<jose> fluxbox is piquing my interest, just that if it's less user friendly than xubuntu, then I might never get it off the ground
<ball> jose: your window manager is a red herring
<sinbox> just sending live audio to the icecast server using darkice and running xchat next to that ball
<ball> jose: what's important is whether your video card is capable of accelerating video playback, and then whether X.org supports that extra hardware.
<ball> ...and how much RAM you have
<sinbox> yes RAM makes a huge difference, if it tells you to remove the headers jose my guess is you can do it
<jose> ball, I know this box has played dvds before, and well. i used to use PowerDVD when it was running windows xp
<ball> jose: right, and that will have taken advantage of video playback hardware.
 * sinbox insert broadcom pcmcia wifi card in laptop and crosses fingers
<jose> how do i check for vid card acceleration?
<ball> jose: so you want to make sure you're doing that on Linux too.
<ball> jose: hang on, I'll check.
<charlie-tca> jose: Won't hurt to autoremove. They are not being used anything.
<ball> jose: try "lspci|grep VGA"
<ball> (from a $ prompt)
<jose> $?
<jose> is that , oh yeah, in terminal
<jose> hold on
<sinbox> I guess it's fw43cutter time
<ball> daisycutter?
<jose> ATI Technologies Inc Rage/128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<ball> jose: looks good then.  Have you tried vlc as a player?
<jose> that's what is only playing a few frames then freezing. of course, ever since the installation of libdvdcss2 i haven't tried again, do I need to restart the computer?
<jose> I already removed Totem Movie Player that it came with
<jose> and replaced it with VLC
<ball> jose: where do you live btw?
<jose> Totem gave me probs of NO playback, and I've used VLC on my MacBook with great success
<ball> jose: what format is the file you're trying to play?
<jose> In the United States, in Florida particularly.  how about you, ball?
<ball> Illinois
<ball> What model is your Dell?
<ball> s/Dell/Gateway/
<jose> it's a Gateway
<jose> oh
<jose> hold on
<jose>  front of the box says G6-450 right next to the RAMSTEIN sticker
<sinbox> wow is it a huge box jose?
<ball> Damn.
<ball> Apparently that will only take 384 Mbytes of RAM
<jose> the file?  a DVD.
<ball> Ah.
<jose> yes, a huge heavy box
<jose> I ripped the face off because the power button broke
<sinbox> I have a G6-300 :)
<ball> real geeks don't need plastic facias anyway ;-)
<sinbox> you could probably fit another MOBO a KVM and have space to spare in there
<jose> I don't know why I want this box to live, I just...it's fun taking something worthless and making it go.  I mean, think about it, I'm talking to people in Illinois and other places on something that is not supposed to work!
<ball> oh damn, my hard disk just filled up
<jose> tried to play after libdvdcss2 install, same prob.  plays a few frames then picture freezes.  second counter still moves. no sound
<sinbox> I use to love my G6, I kept it for 6 month as my main machine after being given an Athlon XP 1800
<ball> jose: does it do that with every disk?
<sinbox> have you tried playing avi files on vlc jose?
<jose> I don't have any on the computer right now(fresh install, nothing imported
<jose> lemme see if I can usb one onto it
<jose> wow forgot that the only USB ports are on the back of the machine
<adam> any one got an ATI card running in xubuntu
<Guest16013> any one got an ATI card running in xubuntu
<sri_barence> i have xubuntu with ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<sinbox> not me
<Guest16013> whats the benefits of this distro compared to ubuntu?
<sri_barence> I am running Intrepid (8.10) with the proprietary 'fglrx' driver
<sinbox> lighter desktop Guest16013
<Guest16013> sri_barence, you got compiz running?
<sri_barence> xubuntu uses 'xfwm4' as window manager, so no compiz
<Guest16013> xfwm4?
<sri_barence> but xfwm4 has nice compositing effects
<sri_barence> xubuntu uses Xfce as main environment.
<sri_barence> Xfce uses less system resources than GNOME, so it runs a bit better on my older machines.
<Guest16013> so no themes then?
<sri_barence> I have dozens of themes.
<jose> awesome, avi files palyback on vlc, sometimes frame stops, but sound continues anf frame catches up, i'm guessing i can adjust settings within vlc itself, right?
<jose> ball, yes it does it with every disk
<sri_barence> Xfce can use any GTK themes.
<sri_barence> But you can't use Emerald themes with the xfwm4 window manager.
<Guest16013> what is the main difference between distros?
<Odd-rationale> the main difference between various distros is the package management system
<jose> ball?  you still there?  anyone know how to make vlc less choppy?
<sinbox> not sure jose, you could ask in #videolan maybe, but if it skips/pauses frames on  an avi then that would point to a lack of ressources for your main problem with the DVDs
<jose> ok, thanks sinbox
<sri_barence> 'distros' means different flavors of Linux such as RedHat, SuSe, Debian, or Ubuntu
<Adam> how can i get list of available apps in terminal
<GreedyB> Anyone know if its possible to get temperatures from external drives?
<GreedyB> err wrong window my bad
<Ad1984> hi
<Ad1984> how do i get list of available apps in xubuntu?
<sri_barence> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<sri_barence> if that doesn't help, I can answer some specific questions.
<sri_barence> If you are running xubuntu, you can get a list of installed apps with System>Add/Remove...
<charlie-tca> Ad1984: What do mean "available apps"? There are tens of thousands
<sinbox> that will list all apps: installed and available
<sri_barence> Add/Remove has filter that allows you to see installed apps only, too.
<ball> Well damn. My wireless router just threw a wobbler
<ball> I couldn't connect.
<tangentcollision> eeepc
<tangentcollision> I guess it's time to install
<sinbox> don't do it
<Guest99870> how do i install xfce wallapaper or themes?
<ball> sinbox: don't install Xubuntu?
<Guest99870> php isnt working correctly
<encbladexp> hello
<encbladexp> ping charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> hello
<encbladexp> i am the Developer of pyNeighborhood
<encbladexp> i want to join the pyneighborhood Projekt @ LP
<charlie-tca> Nice to meet you. What do I have to do with it?
<tangentcollision> woo, installing eeexubuntu
<encbladexp> charlie-tca, do you have enough rights to make me Member of https://launchpad.net/pyneighborhood?
<sri_barence> Guest99870: do you need help setting wallpaper/
<charlie-tca> Let me see what I did there
<charlie-tca> I wonder if we could make you maintainer?
<encbladexp> i dont know ;-)
<charlie-tca> encbladexp: I seem to be able to do anything. I assume I got there by adding pyneighborhood as a project
<Guest99870> sri_barence, yes please
<charlie-tca> so I could link a bug to it. Do you want to be maintainer?
<encbladexp> jepp
<sri_barence> Easy.  First right click desktop, and Choose Settings
<encbladexp> "Project Owner" « That what i want
<encbladexp> By default, whoever registered the project is its owner. However, you can change this to any other person or team in Launchpad by following the Change details link and then selecting the People tab.
<encbladexp> i hope that helps
<sri_barence> then 'Settings Manager', then 'Desktop'
<sri_barence> In 'Desktop Preferences' dialog, find 'Show image'
<charlie-tca> Sure does. I never saw this before
<tangentcollision> is xubuntu xfce?
<tangentcollision> just making sure
<erov> yes
<tangentcollision> okay, cool
<tangentcollision> I'm installing eee-xubuntu
<sinbox> encbladexp, so with pyneighborhood I can navigate shares on the network including those on windows machines?
<encbladexp> sinbox: yes
<sinbox> ok just wanted to make sure :0
<tangentcollision> is it possible to get fluxbox on the eee?
<tangentcollision> *version of xubuntu
<encbladexp> Version 0.4 of pyNeighborhood is very old and doesnt work well under Ubuntu since Hardy
<sinbox> should be I would have thought, tangentcollision are you uthe same as tangent in fluxbox?
<tangentcollision> nope
<encbladexp> Version 0.5 is in Development at the Moment, i hope we get all Bugs fixed the next 2 Weeks
<tangentcollision> I am my own
<sinbox> OK I was just wondering tangentcollision :)
<erov> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox http://www.fluxbuntu.org
<tangentcollision> now I'm in fluxbox :D
<tangentcollision> thanks erov
<sinbox> I'm having some samba problems encbladexp but that is nothing to do with you I guess though
<Guest99870> xubuntu is so fast isnt it
<erov> yeah.. i like how fast it is.. and still use my KDE apps without the overhead
<tangentcollision> god I wish this usb stick was 2.0
<zoredache> are you sure it isn't?  Almoast all usb flash drives larger then 128mb are usb 2.0 in my experience
<Sinister`> how do you run a program as a differnt user ?
<charlie-tca> encbladexp: done
<charlie-tca> All I wanted to do was link a bug from launchpad to pyneighborhood bugs
<tangentcollision> Sinister`: su
<tangentcollision> su <username>
<tangentcollision> then run program
<dj_bushido> does anybody have an idea for a good image sequencer?
<encbladexp> charlie-tca: thank, no problems
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. Sorry about the wait.
<RandyboY> Anyone knows of error 17 in grub? I have a dualboot with XP and now it will not go further the point of grub error 17 whatever that is...
<tangentcollision> it's common
<charlie-tca> Yes, RandyboY. Usually means you need to reinstall GRUB
<tangentcollision> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<Sinister`> i need to run a program as root useto be i could change the icon in kde to open as a differnt user how do i do it now ?
<RandyboY> charlie-tca, and how do i do that?
<tangentcollision> Sinister`: alt+f2 sudo thunar (or whatever the file manager is)
<tangentcollision> then go to the icon
<tangentcollision> change it
<charlie-tca> RandyboY: this is the easiest method I know: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<csc_> hello
<charlie-tca> go to Recover Grub
<charlie-tca> hello
<csc_> i installed firestarter. it appears in the menu of xfce4 desktop. i can run it as a normal user from the menu. however when i try to launch it from command line it requires root privilegies. i would like to know how the menu of xfce calls the program without asking me to be root
<RandyboY> charlie-tca, ill take a look. Thanks so far :-)
<charlie-tca> Does it require your password if you make changes?
<charlie-tca> RandyboY: You´re welcome. I´m glad I could help. Good luck
<Odd-rationale> csc_: possibly, sudo saves your password for 5 min. so you might have started firestarter within 5 min of using another sudo/gksudo command.... try running "sudo -k" then launch firestarter from the menu... see what happens...
<csc_> ok
<csc_> let me try
<Odd-rationale> i think the menu uses "gksudo firestarter" as the command
<XaeroOne> how do I access the hard drive using a live cd via teminal?
<zoredache> XaeroOne: run a command like 'sudo sfdisk -l' to list the partitions
<csc_> Odd-rationale, you are right
<XaeroOne> command not found
<Odd-rationale> XaeroOne: first find the device name /dev/<device> from "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L). then run "sudo mount /dev/<device> /mnt"
<zoredache> then use a command like 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /somemountpoint'  the somemountpoint should be an empty directory somewhere, and the /dev/snnn should be the partition you want
<Odd-rationale> then cd to /mnt
<Odd-rationale> csc_: i'm always right... :P
<XaeroOne> there is no mnt
<XaeroOne> pcoslinux
 * charlie-tca nods at Odd-rationale 
<XaeroOne> I need to recover grub
<Odd-rationale> XaeroOne: well, you can use whatever mount point you wish... create one if it does not... /mnt was just an example...
<Odd-rationale> you can sudo mkdir /mnt
<XaeroOne> so i have pcoslinux live running and got ssh access to this computer
<charlie-tca> XaeroOne: This works good for gub recovery:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<Guest99870> how can i add my progs to the panel in xfce?
<zoredache> Guest99870: right click and choose 'add new item' select launcher from the list, then fill in the details
<Guest99870> where are programs installed to
<Guest99870> ?
<zoredache> many places, it depends on the program.  Frequently, the primary binary will be in /usr/bin though.
<zoredache> can you give me an example?
<zoredache> if you installed with apt/synaptic you can get a list of all the files and where they where installed by running a command like 'dpkg -L {packagename}' in a terminal
<Guest99870> zoredache, how do i get the propr icon to show too?
<zoredache> that is the tricky part...  frequenly icons are stored in /usr/share/pixmaps, but some programs don't come with an icon, or don't store it there
<zoredache> if you use the dpkg -L command to get a list of files in a package you can usually look for files with a png or xpm extention one of them may be the programs primary icon
<Guest99870> zoredache, great thankyou
<Guest99870> where is the terminal file?
<Guest99870> zoredache, where can i find the terminal to link it to the panel?
<forces> saluton
<charlie-tca_> hello, forces
<forces> charlie-tca, o7
<forces> how can I install xubuntu 8.04.1 in my acer aspire one?
<charlie-tca_> Use the alternate cd
<forces> what is the best way if you dont have cd-rom
<forces> charlie-tca, I dont have cd-rom
<charlie-tca_> I knew there was a catch ;)
<charlie-tca_> I'm looking it up
<charlie-tca_> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<R1cochet> !video edit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video edit
<TheSheep> !medibuntu | R1cochet
<ubottu> R1cochet: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<R1cochet> TheSheep: thank you
<beaglesnuf> hello all! xu 8.10, 4.4.3 backport - question on thunar actions
<beaglesnuf> trying to run a command through terminal, but nothing is happening: xfce4-terminal -H -e "aria2c --no-conf --show-files"
<beaglesnuf> basically run the aria2 command to show bittorrent indexes in a terminal so that i may choose the file to download
<beaglesnuf> the thing is that the command appears correct in all ways and replacing xfce4-terminal with xterm results in the same, namely nothing
<beaglesnuf> also strange that "md5sum %f" does not work, yet "shred -fuz %f" does...
<beaglesnuf> btw aria2 is installed and working properly, just getting thunar actions to run the command...
<TheSheep> beaglesnuf: try -x
<Guest24752> can i install windows fonts on linux?
<TheSheep> Guest24752: yes, just put htem in .fonts in your home directory and run fc-cache
<Guest24752> can i configure them so my system uses them?
<beaglesnuf> tried -x, no go. first thing i tried when the action did not work, not sure what the prob is
<beaglesnuf> guest: yes you can
<TheSheep> beaglesnuf: also skip the quotes
<TheSheep> Guest24752: actually, just install the msttcorefonts package
<Guest24752> use apt-get?
<TheSheep> Guest24752: or synaptic
<TheSheep> Guest24752: I think you need to add the restricted repository though
<TheSheep> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<beaglesnuf> or copy them from a cleanly installed winbox (C:\Windows\Fonts) and paste them into /etc/fonts
<beaglesnuf> sheep: with quotes, a terminal session is brought up, nothing happens without. ill go back to my old ways and run aria2 through the terminal, maybe the next thunar build will resolve this. going to file a bug. thanks.
<Guest24752> when i run a flash movie its really clciky any ideas>#
<beaglesnuf> another question: set panel launcher to unmount a device, works fine no prob: "umount /media/x"
<beaglesnuf> but when try: "sync && umount /media/x", no go (regardless of whether the command is run through terminal via the luancher, or not). is this the expected behavior?
<beaglesnuf> guest: verify you have latest flash plugin (assuming you are using nonfree): 10.0.15.3
<beaglesnuf> guest: close background download tasks + check offending cpu & mem hogs through top (or htop)
<Guest24752> when i run a flash movie its really clciky any ideas>#how do i check if i have the latest?
<beaglesnuf> btw i set my user to allow for umount w/o sudo via visudo, so "umount /media/x" is a valid, working command
<beaglesnuf> which browser?
<Guest24752> firefox
<Guest24752> is there any other browsers in linux i could use?
<beaglesnuf> type "about:plugins" in your address field
<TheSheep> !browsers
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<beaglesnuf> or better yet, visit http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/
<beaglesnuf> and it should autodetect and return the version you are using
<beaglesnuf> type "about: plugins" (without the space between the : and plugins) - darn smiley shortcut!
<knome> haha
<Guest24752> i got 10.5 r15
<beaglesnuf> that is the latest version
<Guest24752> i have not installed my ati drivers is that a problem?
<beaglesnuf> oh yes it could
<beaglesnuf> you could also turn off antialiasing and hinting to improve scroll smoothness
<Guest24752> beaglesnuf, when i install the ati driver the whole screen looks no where near as sharp as it is now
<beaglesnuf> perhaps the ati driver took over the antialiasing setting
<Guest24752> beaglesnuf, do i just have to re set it
<Guest24752> once ati is installe
<beaglesnuf> perhaps, go to settings and reconfigure your ati server settings
<Sooke> Hi
<beaglesnuf> hello
<Adam> beaglesnuf, yes its gone smudgy again
<Guest24324> i wonder where the ati settings ar
<beaglesnuf> so can you guys run multiple && chained commands in a launcher (run in terminal, or without)?
<beaglesnuf> should be applications > settings
<beaglesnuf> anyone have problems with the clipboard? buffers do not retain data if apps from which they were copied from are closed before the paste operation is complete (i.e. text from a file). i needed the clipman plugin to resolve this (at least partially). anyone else notice the same?
<TheSheep> beaglesnuf: that's because linux doesn't really have a clipboard
<zoredache> beaglesnuf: the xfce4-clipman-plugin seems to make the clipboard a lot nicer to work with
<beaglesnuf> it does. i am using xclip to perform some simple clipboard duties. the reason i mention this is that ubuntu handles copy and pasting as one would expect coming from win/mac. likely provided by gnome libs, but it would be nice if xubuntu could  do the same. is there another workaround besides xclip and the clipman plugin?
<beaglesnuf> it does as in the clipman plugin makes the clipboard nicer to work with...
<beaglesnuf> also regarding: How To Wrap Desktop Icon Text (ala GNOME)? http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=4367.0
<forces> what is the best way to install xubuntu in acer aspire one, without cd-rom and another pc
<beaglesnuf> i likely did not get an answer as this issue may be more of a xubuntu quirk (i believe i remeber icon text wrapping in vector linux)
 * forces only have windows and 2 usb memory (128MB, 2GB)
<beaglesnuf> easy answer: find a friend with a cd-rom and another pc
<zoredache> extract the mini.iso onto one of your memory sticks, and make sure you have a working internet connection
<zoredache> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<beaglesnuf> wubi
<zoredache> forces: you might also want to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<beaglesnuf> thanks guys for the help - tty all laters
<forces> zoredache, I did
 * forces away..
<Adam> would compix wwork with xubuntu?
<forces> Adam, yes
<forces> if you have 3d aceleration
<Guest34818> i do
<forces> compiz work in linux
<Guest34818> i have installed compiz but dont know where to open it lol
<forces> LOL!
<forces> Guest34818, compiz --replace
<forces> in terminal
<Guest34818> what did that do?
<slow-motion> hi
<arualavi> hello
<sri_barence> xubuntu = slow...
#xubuntu 2008-12-30
<sri_barence> (no action here)
<sri_barence> leaving...
<WaspInc> How would I go about changin the icon picture to a desktop launcher?
<WaspInc> changing*.  I made one for terminal but the icon is just a white page
<WaspInc> anyone?  google isn't offering much support on this one as far as I can tell
<balkian> WaspInc: what's the extension(filetype) of your icon?
<WaspInc> erm.. it's simply runs the command /usr/bin/xterm
<balkian> thought you had made your own icon :P
<WaspInc> oh no
<WaspInc> but does xfce not have some default icons?
<WaspInc> must come with some for common applications?
<balkian> when you create the launcher you can change the icon by pressing the icon image on the left(I think)
<WaspInc> that's what i thought. didn't work...
<WaspInc> nope. didn't
<balkian> what happened?
<WaspInc> nothing
<balkian> I'm afraid I'm not in xfce right now, nor can change the desktop. Just wanted to give you some support until others did. Sorry
<WaspInc> I created the icon by right clicking on desktop> create launcher
<WaspInc> yeah thanks for the help.
<sinbox> most icons seems to be in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<balkian> have you tried creating a personal launcher? I think there are two kinds of launchers...
<WaspInc> yup. and i see a xterm icon
<WaspInc> now just how to put it to my icon
<sinbox> right click your launcher > properties
<sinbox> then in the window that comes up click on the icon and point it where you have the one you want
<WaspInc> i can't click on it
<sinbox> in the dailog that comes up
<WaspInc> nothing happens
<WaspInc> how do you create the other type of launcher
<balkian> sorry for wasting everybody's time :(
<WaspInc> hmm. no this is just odd. when I ran xfce a while back on freebsd I am almost positive that I could just click on the icon in properties
<sinbox> hmmm weird, then again I'm on gnome right now, but I can't see it being very different on XCFE
<WaspInc> no it shouldnt be..
<WaspInc> oo. i got it
<WaspInc> you don't go into properties
<WaspInc> there is also edit launcher
<sinbox> ah yes
<WaspInc> i just missed that. i just kept going into properites
<sinbox> that too
<WaspInc> thanks for the help guys
<sinbox> no probs
<customer> has anyone successfully used a palm m505 with xubuntu 8.10
<forces> saluton
<zerothis> so I used unetbootin on my hard drive from my no-cd, no-USB device. back in the device, it says it cannot detect my CD drive?
<Dominiddio> Hi guys!
<Dominiddio> Damn I really don't understand what's the packet I gotta install to make youtube (and all those flash-video sites) working
<Dominiddio> I've tryied will all those wich got "flash" or "mozilla" in their name but didn't find the right one
<Dominiddio> Can anybody help me?
<Dominiddio> please guys that's just an easy-to-give info :)
<GreedyB> when I click shared folders it freezes and closes...   where is that information stored?
<Sinister`> i need to run a program as root useto be i could change the icon in kde to open as a differnt user how do i do it now ? the program is bitpim btw if anyone knows a short cut
<Odd-rationale> usually you use sudo to run as root. gksudo if the app is graphical.
<Sinister`> thanks
<Sinister`> (gksudo:28809): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Odd-rationale> did you do "gksudo bitpim"?
<Sinister`> yeah i was root at the time i think it will work now
<Sinister`> thanks
<Sinister`> works perfect
<Odd-rationale> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Chaorain> Is there a way to make an internal disk appear with the external disks in Thunar File Manager?
<pist0l-fish> hi all. I just installed 8.10 and I have no sound- I used to use 8.04 and had sound. I have an Intel ICH5 (which is supported by alsa) and I have turned all the controls up using alsamixer (and unmuted everything). Any suggestions?
<william56> anyone know a way to boost sound above the maximum of the volume control and alsamixer?
<R1cochet> turn the knob to 11
<william56> there's no knob on my speakers
<R1cochet> !avidemux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avidemux
<forces__> :O
<forces__> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<forces__> !xubuntu
<forces__> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<forces__> !aspireone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspireone
<R1cochet> r u still trying to install it on ur laptop?
<maxamillion> i've got an aspire one
<maxamillion> have it running the xfce community spin of fedora though ... only distro i found that supported everything off a fresh install
<R1cochet> does it play dvds?
<R1cochet> and have u tried ubuntu or medibuntu?
<aaroninfidel> Hi, I was wondering if someone could give me some good recommendations on things to customize my xfce desktop
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, gnome-look.org, xfce-look.org, art.gnome.org etc
<aaroninfidel> ablomen, thanks, I already found it I meant tools like conky etc...
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head a program a little better than users-admin ?  I'd like to add users to groups like www-data
<the-erm> and that by default is group 33 which isn't listed.
<the-erm> I checked and -help gives me nothing
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, well yeah you have conky, and stuff like avant should work on xfce too
<ablomen> the-erm, adduser and useradd (man adduser/useradd)
<the-erm> So you're saying do it from the command line.
<the-erm> ok
<ablomen> yep, thats the fastest way :)
<the-erm> Kinda odd that a gui program wouldn't have that option.  kuser didn't mind.
<the-erm> Or at least it'd give me the option.
<aaroninfidel> hey ablomen do you have a link to a good guide on how to install themes?
<ablomen> myeah, file a bug report i guess :) anyway, adduser USERNAME GROUPNAME should do the trick (with sudo)
<the-erm> isn't it usermod for users that already exist?
<ablomen> adduser does the same
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, you can install gtk themes by extracting them to the .themes directory in your home folder
<ablomen> (you might have to create it)
<aaroninfidel> ablomen,  ah, thank you :)
<ablomen> and icon themes to .icons i guess
<ablomen> not sure, there should be a help page on art.gnome.org, should work for xfce
<aaroninfidel> ablomen, for some reason when I type cp Dust /.themes it doesn't copy any reason you can think of why?
<the-erm> how do you double check the primary group for the user from the command line?
<aaroninfidel> and I'm using sudo
<the-erm> or is it the first one listed from "groups"
<ablomen> the-erm, not sure
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, you should not use sudo
<ablomen> and it is ~/.themes
<ablomen> so its in your own home directory
<aaroninfidel> ah, thank you ablomen, again. :)
<ablomen> yw
<aaroninfidel> ablomen, I accidentally added it to the root of the HD how can I remove the folder in terminal?
 * aaroninfidel is new to linux
 * aaroninfidel he figures its time to learn.
<aaroninfidel> -he
<aaroninfidel> lol
<the-erm> it appears that groups does list the user's primary group first, but I'm not sure to be honest.  (my username is first, and the account I'm adding to www-data is first as well)
<ablomen> the-erm, hmm ok, might be :)
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, heh ehm first thing to learn is to never use sudo for anything that is for your own user and not system wide
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, and you have to watch out now, read carefully what i say next otherwise you might well remove some stuff you dont want to remove
<aaroninfidel> alright.
<aaroninfidel> :)
<aaroninfidel> thanks for the help ablomen.
<ablomen> if you do `ls /` now there is a folder ".themes" ?
<aaroninfidel> nope
<aaroninfidel> but I know its there
<ablomen> ehm sorry ls -a
<ablomen> so `ls -a /`
<aaroninfidel> there it s :)
<aaroninfidel> shall we open a PM chat? or is this fine?
<the-erm> echo $GROUPS gives you the group id :)
<ablomen> ok this is the dangerous one: type `sudo rm -r /.themes`, this will completely and without warning remove the .themes folder and everything in it, so never use that command unless your absalutely sure it is safe to do so, especially with sudo in front of it
<aaroninfidel> gone.
<ablomen> ok now go sit in a corner for 15 minutes because you used sudo to copy that folder in the first place :P
<aaroninfidel> so now... I would copy it to ~/.themes
<aaroninfidel> how do you normally copy it without using sudo?
<aaroninfidel> o.O
<ablomen> yep, ~/ will point to /home/USERNAME/
<ablomen> well, every file you copy that belongs to your user should be able to be copied without sudo
<aaroninfidel> ah ok
<aaroninfidel> thanks for the info, you've been a great help :)
<ablomen> so doing `cp -r Dust ~/.themes/` will do the trick now
<ablomen> yw :)
<aaroninfidel> cool! this might take a long time to learn but from what I hear, linux is the future.
<ablomen> heh i hope so
<aaroninfidel> how long have you been a linux user ablomen?
<the-erm> ... part of me hopes linux is the future, however I'm not convinced it will be.  I know people who still use aol *just to keep the email address*
<aaroninfidel> oh, so... now that I have it installed how can I change my theme ablomen? haha... I'm such a newbie :P
<ablomen> ehm... i guess iv been using it for everything except gaming for about 4 years now, been playing with it for about 6
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, go to the menu=>settings=>settings manager=>user interface
<the-erm> Part of me doesn't want linux to be the future, because it looks nice on the resume, whereas windows XP is a so freaking what
<aaroninfidel> ablomen, should I restart? I don't see it in the list.
<ablomen> heh yeah i guess, if it will happen, it will take some time
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, hmm ok then something went wrong..
<aaroninfidel> oops
<aaroninfidel> brb for just a minute.
<ablomen> if you do `ls ~/.themes` is there a folder called Dust?
<ablomen> oh
<ablomen> the-erm, lol yeah true
<ablomen> i still wont regret the day that i never have to re-install one of my co-workers computers again because it started to get slow etc
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, <ablomen> if you do `ls ~/.themes` is there a folder called Dust?
<aaroninfidel> hey ablomen
<aaroninfidel> I'm back
<ablomen> yay
<aaroninfidel> nope it is all the files from the dust folder.
<aaroninfidel> I'm guessing
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, ok, well then, to make things easy, first remove the .themes folder via thunar (just click on your home folder and in the file manager press ctrl+h to see hidden folders)
<aaroninfidel> oh ablomen, what is a good image previewer to download?
<ablomen> after that, create a new .themes folder (ctrl+n), go to the folder where the Dust dir is located, copy that and paste it in the newly created .themes folder
<aaroninfidel> and I moved all the files into a dust folder
<ablomen> ah works too :)
<the-erm> gpicview should already be installed.
<the-erm> It's decent.
<aaroninfidel> ok
<ablomen> so make sure that all the files are in ~/.themes/Dust/
<ablomen> then start the user-interface manager thingy again
<aaroninfidel> ah, it works :D
<aaroninfidel> thanks a ton!
<aaroninfidel> what opens a TGA image?
<the-erm> there's an extension I've never heard of.
<the-erm> Perhaps gimp will.
<aaroninfidel> its an image type that is like a vector, you can scale it as much as you want
<the-erm> wsq viewer ... don't ask me if it's in the repos, I just googled it :)
<aaroninfidel> haha thanks the-erm :)
<the-erm> aaroninfidel: try gpicview
<the-erm> You might luck out and have it.
<aaroninfidel> already did :P
<the-erm> oh bummer
<the-erm> so I'm guessing it didn't work.
<the-erm> duhh here's an idea, load up synaptic and search for tga
<the-erm> zgv
<the-erm> Should have tried that first.  sudo apt-get install zgv  should do it for you
<aaroninfidel> thanks the-erm
<aaroninfidel> :)
<aaroninfidel> how do I get conky to run on my desktop?
<aaroninfidel> and have it as a startup item?
<aaroninfidel> where are most applications installed?
<ablomen> you start conky by just entering conky as a command
<ablomen> and you can add it to autostarted apps in the settings manager so it will be started on login
<aaroninfidel> how do I access startup ablomen?
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, menu=>settings=>settings manager=>autostarted apps
<aaroninfidel> I don't have that option.
<ablomen> hmm, oh im still using 8.04 here, might be somewhere else now
<aaroninfidel> its an extra install
<nibon> Hey! I'm running Xubuntu with Openbox, so i got no panel or anything (yet), I'm still configuring it. What's the name of the XFCE settings program? Where I can change screen resolution, etc. must change some settings, can't access it graphically though.
<ablomen> nibon, xfce-settings-show
<ablomen> aaroninfidel, you might try running xfce4-autostart-editor
<aaroninfidel> ok thanks ablomen
<nibon> didn't work. guess that's eliminated in an openbox session? Is there any other way to change screen resolution+
<nibon> okay, stupid question... of course there is, but how?
<ablomen> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nibon> thanks
<the-erm> ok here's a question, back in the day when I used to run dos 3.1 I could change the font size.  It was a lot like ctrl+alt+F1-F6  I run stuff in those so if X crashes I still have processes running.
<the-erm> However I'd like to make it so more fits on a screen, how do you do it?
<ablomen> you want to change the font-size of X or the terminals?
<ablomen> ah the terminals (read it good this time)
<the-erm> no not X terminals.
<the-erm> tty terminals
<ablomen> the-erm, dunno about it, but you might want too look at screen, that way you can "connect" to those terminal sessions from a normal terminal
<the-erm> I tried stty cols 132 ... 80 etc
<the-erm> anything beyond 80 wont' work.
<ablomen> so say you run screen in tty1, then start an app, you can just connect to that session from within xterm, xfce4-terminal etc
<the-erm> looks like I need to add vga=773  to the grub boot
<the-erm> splash screen looks different, but it changed the font size :)
<the-erm> yippie.
<the-erm> I should turn off the splash I miss all the [OK] messages at boot.
<ablomen> heh :)
<the-erm> I think I'll try 771
<the-erm> 773 is too small
<aaroninfidel> for the update manager isn't there a little daemon you can have autostart so it notifies you if you need updates?
<the-erm> aaroninfidel: update-notifier however it's usually running
<the-erm> ps -A | grep update
<aaroninfidel> oh, alright :)
<the-erm> oops ...
<the-erm> htop is a pretty good program to tell you what's running.
<the-erm> sudo apt-get install htop
<the-erm> there's a gui program that does pretty much the same thing, but I forget it's name.
<the-erm> I guess I'm too much of a command line junkie.
<the-erm> applications => system => system monitor
<aaroninfidel> what is emerald? and... does it need a graphics card? I'm running on 512ram with 10mb video ram.
<aaroninfidel> what is a good extraction tool for zip, z7 etc...
<aaroninfidel> how can I enable selection on the mouse in xfce4
<aaroninfidel> like to select all icons on the desktop on windows you would just drag over the icons... but it doesn't work in xfce for me.
<kecowakmanja> need some help here...
<kecowakmanja> i've gon xubuntu 8.10 installed by now... and also have a NVIDIA Onboard VGA... but the xubuntu doesn't detected it... and my LCD display resolution is on 800x600... how can i install the driver so i can choose any resolution other than 800x600... thanx in advance
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kecowakmanja> oh oke
<kecowakmanja> okay
<kecowakmanja> tanx
<aaroninfidel> what do YOU use for a media player?
<aaroninfidel> ogg/mp3
<aaroninfidel> mp3!
<aaroninfidel> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sharpTaco> mmm
<nikolam> Hi one short question
<nikolam> Can encrypted swap file be used for hibernation?
<nikolam> got to go sorry
<MrWhammy> Hi, I have an old Toshiba laptop. I installed Xubuntu. Unfortunately the screen resolution is 800*600, while my monitor supports 1024*786. When using the settings manager, display settings I cannot select 1024*768. Is there a way to configure this without messing with xorg.conf? (which now has no settings at all)
<slow-motion> hi
<Cowie`> Is there anyway to change the Xubuntu logo on the "start bar"? I'd like to have a custom logo there if possible.
<zoredache> !usplash | Cowie
<ubottu> Cowie: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<crazygir> why are so many of the install cds corrupt?
<charlie-tca_> Which ones, specifically? The only ones I know of are Jaunty desktop cd's
<crazygir> the 8.10 release, but install and alternate install isos
<charlie-tca_> I have not had any issues with them, after I found my bad drive. I use both i386 and amd64.
<charlie-tca_> Since I do testing, I have to use 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04. I install them all at least twice a week.
<crazygir> can you give me a URL to the ISO you are using?
<charlie-tca_> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<crazygir> this is just so frustrating, because I've tried about 10 different downloads, between the 2 images and available mirrors, different cdr's, and writers, as well as attempting to install on different systems
<crazygir> at first, the issue was just booting the installer
<crazygir> now it's installing packages
<charlie-tca_> do they pass the cd integrity check?
<crazygir> not the ones that I've checked (i just recently saw the option)
 * charlie-tca_ nods
<charlie-tca_> cd that fails won't work most of time :-)
<tangentcollision> somehow I am banned from ubuntu
<tangentcollision> what the crap
<tangentcollision> okay, I'll ask here
<tangentcollision> anyone know anythng about gparted?
<callum> It's a graphical partition editor.
<tangentcollision> what does it mean for a drive to be flagged with boot?
<callum> It mean's that the drive/partition can be booted by a computer.  If you have a Xubuntu install on /dev/sda2 then /dev/sda2 is probably has a boot flag.
<callum> I hope your silence mean I helped and didn't just confuse you...
<charlie-tca_> tangentcollision: It doesn´t seem to matter what is tagged in Ubuntu. It does matter to windows, I think.
<charlie-tca_> Windows tends to boot the boot flagged partition
<crazygir> charlie-tca_: given testing with different cds, writers, readers, systems, I blame the isos
<tangentcollision> charlie-tca_: it's what my linux partition is flagged as
<callum> Yeah, I just checked, I have ubuntu installed on /dev/sda5 and Vista on /dev/sda2.  My Ubuntu partition hasn't got a boot flag, but Vista does, presumably only non-linux os's require the boot flag.
<charlie-tca_> crazygir: Okay. That's probably good as anything. It's just my experience that if it fails cd integrity check, it fails to install
<callum> */dev/sda4 and 5
<charlie-tca_> callum: Do you know if matters if grub is installed to the flagged partition?
<callum> Seperate home partitoin = good.
<callum> GRUB is usually installed to the MBR which is automatically read at boot anyway.
<callum> unless you have a non-standard installation, no it doesn't matter.
<calrogman> So yeah, I'm looking for a cheap 1GHz 32-bit processor.  Any recommendations?
<calrogman> Based in the UK if it helps...
<calrogman> No recommendations?
<calrogman> ah well...
<calrogman> I'll keep looking!
<tangentcollision> ooh, centron or whatever
<tangentcollision> intel's crap
<calrogman> intels crap... why do u think that?
<tangentcollision> no, I'm saying, that intel crap processor
<tangentcollision> centron or something
<calrogman> centrino
<tangentcollision> centrino
<tangentcollision> okay
<tangentcollision> that then
<calrogman> i have 2ghz dual core centrino cpu you insensitive clod!
<tangentcollision> ...
<calrogman> sorry /. meme
<tangentcollision> you obviously missed my insinuation
<calrogman> oh noes a long word!  I didn't come on IRC for this lol
<tangentcollision> celeron
<tangentcollision> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116039
<tangentcollision> that's reference material
<calrogman> ooh celeron... right
<calrogman> thanks, too bad newegg don't ship to the UK :-/
<tangentcollision> well, I'm going to go mod someone's psp for some money
<calrogman> woo mods!
<tangentcollision> woohoo for having a monopoly
<tangentcollision> over here, I'm the only one who can do this
<tangentcollision> within like 200 miles
<R1cochet> wheres there?
<tangentcollision> middle of GA
<R1cochet> ahhh the sticks
<calrogman> celeron is too fast...
<tangentcollision> you're kidding me, right?
<tangentcollision> you NEED 1ghz?
<R1cochet> u can have that monopoly :)
<calrogman> No, I'm looking for ~1ghz
<tangentcollision> :o
<calrogman> I'm trying to build a PC on the really cheap.
<calrogman> REALLY cheap
<calrogman> like ~£150
<calrogman> So I decided I'd use xubnutu because I ain't getting Vsta on it or for it.
<calrogman> The HDD is going to be ab out 20Gb
<calrogman> *shock and awe*
<R1cochet> ouch
<R1cochet> just picked up a 1.5tb 3 days ago
<calrogman> lol
<calrogman> 20Gb > 1.5Tb in credit crunch
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<calrogman> or if youre 14
<calrogman> and therefore poor
<R1cochet> well gl
<calrogman> ty ^_^
<calrogman> the scariest bit is the RAM...
<calrogman> 384 MB
<R1cochet> well just make sure u give it some swap
<calrogman> Heck I couldn't put XP on it...
<calrogman> It'll probably have ~100mb swap, but then again xubuntu has quite a low footprint.
<R1cochet> prolly not
<calrogman> I tried it form a cd yesterday, very impressed.
<R1cochet> livecd?
<calrogman> even on my laptop (fast) it felt snappier than my HDD install of ubuntu
<R1cochet> and looks better too :)
<calrogman> I gotta say, I agree with you.
<calrogman> XFCE looks so much better than GNOME.
<R1cochet> tho u might get tired of the system beeps on startup and shutdown
<R1cochet> just blacklist the internal pc speaker
<calrogman> $ sudo rmmod pcspkr
<calrogman> sorted...
<Odd-rationale> lxde is another good choice for a DE on a light weight machine.
<calrogman> thanx for the info
<Odd-rationale> or you can just run fluxbox, or openbox, or other wm stand alone...
<R1cochet> im gonna reinstall xubuntu some time this week
<calrogman> Why?
<Odd-rationale> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<R1cochet> switch to 32bit
<calrogman> It doesn't break as oftne as XP does it?
<R1cochet> no not at all
<R1cochet> hasnt broken once for me
<calrogman> *phew*
<R1cochet> but i heard that there are problems with the win64 codecs getting the sound to play on some HDwmv files
<calrogman> I'm not building the lightwieght PC for personal use.  I'm building it too prove that a PC doesn't need a i7 or whatever, and for a bit of cash...
<R1cochet> no porblems on the 32bit version
<calrogman> So hearing that xubuntu works, very reassuring.
<R1cochet> and theres supposedly no performance gain from the 64bit
<calrogman> I'll stick w/ 32-bit then.
<calrogman> but finding a CPU that runs at 1ghz these days...
<calrogman> It's hard
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ i bet
<R1cochet> try craigslist
<calrogman> It's cause of all the fools who think tey can't browse the web without the latest and greatest specs.
<calrogman> And companies forcing you to use the latest and greatest.
<calrogman> Also Vista.
<R1cochet> u mean i didnt need that new cpu to browse youtube?
<calrogman> NO!
<calrogman> lol
<R1cochet> damnit
<calrogman> w8 r u serious...
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ no
<calrogman> o thank goodness...
<R1cochet> Laughing My Ass Off
<calrogman> FOMCL  o_/<
<calrogman> *Falling off my chair laughing.
<R1cochet> once u do install to get some media to play u will want to install "xubuntu_restricted_extras" from synaptic
<Odd-rationale> s/_/-
<calrogman> yeah, common practice in UK.
<calrogman> Well not common but should be done on *buntu machines in the UK
<forces> saluton
<calrogman> salu... wait what?
<calrogman> salutations?
<R1cochet> solution?
<calrogman> Salivation?
<forces> saluton = hi in esperanto
<R1cochet> hi
<calrogman> oh spanish, ok
<calrogman> Hi!
<R1cochet> esperanto? where is that spoken
<forces> esperanto != spanish
<calrogman> umm...
<forces> !google saluton
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google saluton
<forces> ¬.¬
<calrogman> ok
 * forces now playing counter strike
<forces> xD
 * calrogman now understands.
<R1cochet> umm doesnt look like many peeps speak esperanto
<calrogman> Yeah google translate doesn't do esperanto...
<calrogman> I got mixed up cos of esp...
<R1cochet> http://www.esperanto-usa.org/en/node/3
<charlie-tca_> !esperanto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esperanto
<calrogman> $ echo "You're useless" > /dev/ubottu
<calrogman> My cat's feeling under the weather.
<R1cochet> calrogman: try it in xubuntu-esp
<calrogman> He's hurt his legs again.
<calrogman> second time in two weeks.
<calrogman> He attacked the vet, which he NEVER does.
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<calrogman> yeah, we got him a cat-flap into his favourite room, the conservatory, which gets very cold, so he can go to his litter box whenever without freezing the rest of the house.
<R1cochet> is a cat-flap a doggy door? and conservatory the crapper?
<calrogman> conservatory is a room, often with a door to the outside world (oh noes, the fresh air, it hurts) mainly constructed of glass.  A cat flap is a flap of plastic in a door that lets cats come and go when they please.
<calrogman> probably like a doggy door, but smaller.
<R1cochet> right
<calrogman> yeah...
<calrogman> I also use it to describe the hanging flap of fat most cats develop on the stomach as they age.
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ
<R1cochet> works
<sinbox> anyone here built fluxbox 1.1.1 on 8.04?
<calrogman> yeah...
<calrogman> As it happens, no.
<calrogman> not me anyway...
<TheSheep> may I direct yor attention to the excellent #xubuntu-offtopic channel not far from here?
<calrogman> Who are you directing?
<TheSheep> general audience who might desire to perform any ofttopic chat, really
<calrogman> I assume cats are offtopic...
<calrogman> although cats chase mice, surely the xfce mouse makes cats on-topic :P
<sri_barence> hello?
<R1cochet> saluton
<sri_barence> Can i get help with Listen player?
<R1cochet> ask away some1 might be able to help u
<sri_barence> How to enable wma format for Listen?
<sinbox> sudo apt-get install win-32 codecs
<sri_barence> I have already installed w64codecs (my machine is 64-bit), but this does not help.
<calrogman> darn µsoft and their evil formats
<sinbox> you also have gstreamere ffmpegf etc?
<sri_barence> I have all plugins installed, AFAIK. Rhythmbox has no problem with the wma files.
<sinbox> which player you having a problem with?
<sri_barence> I cannot play wma files with Listen player on Xubuntu 8.10 (64-bit).
<sinbox> well don't know, never hear d of the Listen player myself
<sri_barence> Listen Player is installed by default on Xubuntu Intrepid.
<sri_barence> see http://listen-project.org
<sinbox> OK
<sinbox> I don't use intrepid either
 * sinbox needs to find source for the old xmms
<zoredache> sinbox: did you check packages.ubuntu.com?
<sinbox> not yet nope, guess that would be the place to look into
<slow-motion> n8
<sri_barence> Well, I cannot recommend Listen as a media player.  It can't handle files located on a network share, it cannot handle the popular wma format, and it doesn't like my custom icon set.
<charlie-tca_> sri_barence: Can you file a two bug reports against Listen? One for network share, one for wma?
<charlie-tca_> Then tell me where to get a wma file so I can confirm
<zoredache> just out of curiosity, what do you mean cannot handle files on a network share?
<sinbox> don't get a wma filew charlie-tca_ they're contagious
<charlie-tca_> I sure don´t want nothing contagious!
<sri_barence> Listen player cannot load files from a folder that is not located on the local machine.
<sri_barence> charlie-tca: Where should I file the bug reports?
<charlie-tca_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca_> And make sure you include that it is in Intrepid, please
<sri_barence> The bug about network shares was filed on 2008-05-06 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/listen/+bug/227524)
<sri_barence> No action taken so far.
<charlie-tca_> Is it your bug? If not, add some comments to it so it can be confirmed for the devs to work.
<sri_barence> Done.  Also confirmed bug report that Listen crashes when certain icon themes are in use (but not others).
<charlie-tca_> Thanks! that does help.
<sri_barence> Just discovered that the network share problem is a "ticket" on listen-project.org: http://www.listen-project.org/ticket/671
<charlie-tca_> sri_barence: I just triaged the network bug.
<nikolam> Hi.
<nikolam> I think that I am not contributing to Xubuntu as much as I could.
<nikolam> Are there any organized groups with scheduled duties and goals or something?
<Odd-rationale> http://xubuntu.org/contribute
<knome> nikolam, user support is always appreciated.
<nikolam> yes yes yes, doing that whenever I can
<knome> nikolam, soonish we start the joined xfce/xubuntu documentation team
<knome> nikolam, you might want to join that as well if you need something more :)
<sri_barence> charlie-tca: WOW! Fast work.
<nikolam> Its ok, I will look to it. But after of about near 2 years of using Xubuntu in various versions, I failed to include myself deeper in including myself in community.
<nikolam> Maybe I could see to it on that Doc project and start from that
<Odd-rationale> btw, what presentation software does xubuntu come with by default? I thought it didn't come with any...
<sri_barence> Otherwise, I am very happy with the Xubuntu distribution as a whole. It seems especially well suited to my hp dv8110us laptop.  (I am not counting suspend/hibernate problems.)
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, Hm, Openoffice. but yes, no default one installed.
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: OO is not installed by default is it?
<nikolam> sri_barence, maybe you could post a bug about that hibernate thing
<knome> nikolam, i had used xubuntu for few months, but after i started working with the community it took only like a week to feel i'm part of the team already. :)
<knome> Odd-rationale, nope.
<Odd-rationale> cause the xubuntu homepage says: "It contains all the applications you need - a web browser, presentation, document and spreadsheet software, instant messaging and much more."
<nikolam> Odd-rationale, No, it is true. Abiword, Gnumeric and no presentation viewer
<knome> hmm.
<nikolam> ..
<Odd-rationale> i should ping vinnl when he pops in again...
<knome> Odd-rationale, nope. i can do it.
<charlie-tca_> sri_barence: no problem. Thanks for helping with that. Glad to hear you are happy! :-)
<sri_barence> nikolam: the 'hibernate thing' is a long-time known issue with ATI video and Linux. I hold no hope that it will ever be resolved.
<Odd-rationale> knome: oh ok. cool. you can say something like you can easily get a presentation or other software... or something like that...
<knome> Odd-rationale, can you give me a link to that page?
<Odd-rationale> http://xubuntu.org/
<Odd-rationale> :P
<knome> a-ha ok :P
<nikolam> sri_barence, try updating Ati driver to 8.9 or 8.12 from ati site. It`s proprietary but working fine with that issues
<nikolam> sri_barence, i suggest making deb`first before install
<knome> Odd-rationale, it's now updated. thanks for the input because we are in the stage of renewing the texts
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> i just chanced upon it when i was grabbing the link for nikolam...
<knome> Odd-rationale, suppose that front page text was written by cody, though, so you might want to ask him if he had any app in mind (that i didn't recognise from xubuntu-desktop deps/recs) or just wrote it wrong :P
<Odd-rationale> thing is, there really is no presentation software except OO-impress and koffice-kpresenter
<charlie-tca_> I don´t see a presentation app in Jaunty, either.
<knome> it might have just slipped because that text was written seconds/minutes before the website/intrepid was published.. ;)
<Odd-rationale> neither of which are good candidates for xubuntu...
<knome> http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/LinuxPresentations.html - maybe we should read that page for more ideas..
<nikolam> knome, mm xubuntu.org looks kind of messy now.. pictures are a bit displaced..
<knome> nikolam, can you paste a screenshot?
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: the uds/fosscamp one?
<knome> nikolam, and i'll see what i can do. there is already coming an update for the website soonish
<nikolam> just a sec
<Odd-rationale> that can probably be removed anyways, as it is over...
<knome> sure
<knome> somebody should write an article about it
<Odd-rationale> and it doesn't even link to anything...
<knome> maybe just from the recaps from the last xubuntu team meeting...
<nikolam> knome: what is preffered place/site to paste pictures/binaries to?
<Odd-rationale> imagebin.ca
<knome> nikolam, i don't know if there is one which is preferred
<Odd-rationale> xs.to
<Odd-rationale> doesn't really matter...
<Odd-rationale> my personal opinion is the icons on the nav bar are humongous... :o
<knome> true. they are supposed to be
<knome> in another words: it's very very intentional
<Odd-rationale> :D
<knome> if you visit the xubuntu site everyday... well then, get a life dude
<knome> ;)
<nikolam> ;))
<Odd-rationale> but the site really improved since the feisty days...
<knome> thanks.
 * charlie-tca_ thinks the icons are great! I can see them :-)
<knome> \o/
<knome> ok, mission accomplished
<nikolam> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs434&d=08012&f=xubuntu.org727.png
<Odd-rationale> i though vinnl was the website guy...
<knome> Odd-rationale, he is the website content guy
<knome> nikolam, ok. reason: too lousy firefox window width.
<knome> nikolam, and there's really not a lot we can do about that
<Odd-rationale> nikolam: probably becuase your firefox window is too small... :P
<knome> nikolam, but i removed the uds/fosscamp -pic so should work ~ok now
<nikolam> ahh. I wont make it bigger anyway :) ok.
<knome> actually.
<knome> there *is* something we can do about it
<knome> :P
<knome> but it would break the bigger resolutions
<Odd-rationale> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs134&d=08012&f=image737.jpg
<knome> i must say that those icons should be a bit larger actually
<knome> because the spaces between them are way too wide on my screen ;)
<knome> and really ridiculous if i span to two monitors ;)
<nikolam> lol. knome, you see those canonical letters not showing at hte end of text?
<knome> nikolam, yes... ;)
<knome> that's something we need to address.
<nikolam> I see, that is that window size thing
<knome> nikolam, yes, that too, but it makes getting that content *actually* harder
<nikolam> maybe blue picture should be somehow locket to the size og text.
<knome> nikolam, that's quite hard to accomplish with current css
<nikolam> ok :)
#xubuntu 2008-12-31
<sri_barence> nikolam: sorry, i tried the suspend debugging process recommended at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<sri_barence> It disabled my wireless card!
<nikolam> sri_barence, why would you do that. I just told you to install fglrx driver from ati site to enable suspend/resume working..
<nikolam> what ati card/chip do you use?
<sri_barence> ATI Radeon Xpress 200M
<nikolam> That is the same as Xpress 1150
<nikolam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xpress_200#Radeon_Xpress_200M
<sri_barence> It looks like I have the Catalyst 8.54 driver.
<nikolam> There is Xpress 200 on http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<nikolam> 8.54 is ok. But you could upgrade to eather 8.9 or 8.12 and suspend/resume will work
<nikolam> I use x1250 myself
<sri_barence> "Later renamed as Radeon Xpress 1150 for AMD notebooks"
<nikolam> just download 8.12 and see istructions depending on your ubuntu version
<nikolam> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<nikolam> sh ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/intrepid   (Or hardy)
<nikolam> amd then install deb`s you have it here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<nikolam> You might go to #ati channel for support for fglrx driver.
<sri_barence> If I understand correctly, the installer will make a deb with that command?
<sri_barence> And then I can install with 'dpkg -i'?
<nikolam> sri_barence, Yes, that is the point. So you can use other version if you want if that does not work for you
<nikolam> I suggest you intall 8.9 version, I used it nicely. Avoid 8.10 and 8.11 .   8.12 works, too
<sri_barence> no caps on 'intrepid'?
<nikolam> no
<nikolam> it is command line switch
<sri_barence> ok. I'm going for 8.12
<nikolam> good luck. And for fglrx, go to #ati channel
<sri_barence> so "Ubuntu/intrepid"
<sri_barence> should I uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx first
<nikolam> Ok, go to #ati for further Proprietary driver support.
<sri_barence> OK. I'm running the experiment now...
<sri_barence> nikolam: still here?
<tangentcollision> how do I check what driver I have for my wlan card?
<tangentcollision> because if I have ath5k, I'd like to install madwifi-ng
<ball> tangentcollision: dmesg?
<tangentcollision> oh, nevermind
<tangentcollision> airmon-ng told me :P
<ball> ok
<tangentcollision> alright, that settles my problem
<tangentcollision> now I have another
<tangentcollision> how do I unmount the main partition so I can split it?
<ball> the / partition?
<ball> I imagine you'd have to boot single-user to do that, if it's possible.
<ball> ...or boot from a liveCD, then / from your hard disk isn't automatically mounted (I hope!)
<tangentcollision> :P
<tangentcollision> great
<tangentcollision> I'm on eeexubuntu...
<tangentcollision> and I don't know, it won't mount correctly any of my thumb drive media :P
<ball> I would love an Eeebox, but I can't afford one.
<ball> ...and I think the CPU lacks one or two features that I would like.
<ball> Give it time, someone will build the machine I want.
<tangentcollision> lol
<tangentcollision> an eeepc is a great thing
<ball> ...might even be me.
<tangentcollision> I have a platapus bag
<tangentcollision> and it fits perfectly under my hoodie
<ball> EeePC would be nice, but I was looking mostly at desktops
<tangentcollision> well, eeexubuntu is for...eeepc...
<ball> oh
<ball> Did they fix the dialogue boxes to fit the screen then?
<tangentcollision> not really
<tangentcollision> it's a tiny screen with a stupid res
<tangentcollision> but I don't really car
<tangentcollision> e
<tangentcollision> it lets me audit my company's security occasionally
<tangentcollision> whether they want me to or not
<ball> I bypassed ours on the first day I was there.
<tangentcollision> lol
<tangentcollision> pretty much ditto
<ball> had too really, how can I be a Web developer with no access to the Web?!
<tangentcollision> well, I sit in the server room and make sure there's an ambiguous amount of security
<tangentcollision> so I shut down people's iphones :P
<ball> Do you wear a fleece all day?
<tangentcollision> I wear my hoodie all day
<tangentcollision> did ...
<tangentcollision> I got laid off
<tangentcollision> I wish I could take the off part out
<ball> I got laid off too.
<ball> Work three days a week at my internship site, but I hate it.
<tangentcollision> ever heard of applied software?
<tangentcollision> they do autocad
<tangentcollision> they picked me up out of highschool and put me on the security team
<tangentcollision> and I fixed their crap
<tangentcollision> and maintained it
<tangentcollision> then laid me off
<tangentcollision> and I took my security with me
<tangentcollision> I might as well not have been there :P
<tangentcollision> I'll see if backtrack3 will partition for me
<tangentcollision> hmm
<tangentcollision> something is just f'ing wrong with this install of xubuntu
<tangentcollision> I can't edit my partitions
<ball> that's normal
<ball> afaik
<ball> tangentcollision: why are you trying to split /
<ball> ?
<tangentcollision> I'm trying to get an extra 1gb partition in there so I can boot backtrack3 from it
<ball> what is backtrack3?
<tangentcollision> backtrack 3 is a security auditing tool
<ball> ...and it needs its own partition?
<ball> Wierd.
<tangentcollision> well
<tangentcollision> I can't get grub to use it :P
<tangentcollision> it only comes in live kernel
<tangentcollision> and it uses a lilo loader
<ball> Ah, so you want to put lilo in backtrack partition's boot record and then have grub chain lilo?
<tangentcollision> yeah
<tangentcollision> the live kernel uses the lilo loader, I can't really seperate it
<tangentcollision> so, I'm thinking I can just point it to the partition and do chainloader +1
<tangentcollision> and let it rip
<tangentcollision> hup
<tangentcollision> I think it's doing it
<tangentcollision> go gparted, goooo
<tangentcollision> I know you can do it!
<tangentcollision> if nothing else, I can just reinstall eeexubuntu and tell it not to use everything on that drive
<ball> If it's any consolation, my garbage is blowing down the street.
<tangentcollision> (it uses an sdhc card, 16gb)
<tangentcollision> hey, it shrunk my crap!
<tangentcollision> yay
<tangentcollision> now I can NOT run off the livecd installation thingy from usb1.0 stick
<tangentcollision> that just makes me aaaangryyyy
<tangentcollision> >.>
<tangentcollision> <.<
<tangentcollision> hulk...smash...*sulks away*
 * ball nods
 * tangentcollision nods*
<ball> I have a net PC box that's supposed to boot from USB, but doesn't
<EarlJr> I've got a slight issue with networking on my xubuntu install
<EarlJr> every time I reboot, it defaults to a dhcp
<EarlJr> how can I make my static ip settings stick?
<ablomen> EarlJr, /etc/network/interfaces
<ablomen> and /etc/resolv.conf
<EarlJr> hmm
<EarlJr> I think that my get it
<EarlJr> thank you ablomen
<admalledd> hello, i am trying to route a port thorough my (new) server to my other computer and was wondering how? google wasnt of much help. all of this must be done through ssh (i have x forwarding). the setup is as follows: internet-->router(cant change fowarded ports here)-->server(192.168.1.12)-->data box(192.168.1.13#21)
<admalledd> **-->data box(192.168.1.13:21)
<ablomen> why cant you change ports on the router if i might ask?
<ablomen> (and btw, port 21 is used by ftp, should be 22 or a different, not commonly used port)
<admalledd> because of the number of people, each person can only have 5 ports, and to one comp. (admin doesnt want more than 15 ports open)
<ablomen> ah ok, well you might want too look at iptables
<admalledd> well, 21 80 and 1980 ,1981 ,1982 are my ports
<ablomen> i think you can achieve what you want with that
<admalledd> ok, but i thought modifying iptables while in ssh would break connection?
<ablomen> ehm yeah it might
<admalledd> do i just not worry and reconnect?
<admalledd> because pulling server out of wall is a pain
<ablomen> i must say i dont have too much experience with iptables, so i really wouldnt know
<admalledd> meh, google will now be my friend. :)
<admalledd> ill be back if i cant figure it out by tommorow
<admalledd> thx all!
<ablomen> but i dont see another good way too do it, exept maybe just ssh-ing into the server and then into the box itself
<ablomen> ah
<ablomen> ok
<jarnos> Is it hard job to install latest Xfce to Intrepid? Do you have to remove Xubuntu's Xfce first?
<knome> jarnos, there's a ppa with beta1, but beta2 is the newest.
<jarnos> knome: where? I would like to debug xfce4-mixer.
<knome> jarnos, sec
<knome> jarnos, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive
<jarnos> knome: thanks
<Krillin> hey yo guys. here is a weiiird problem... I'm using pyNeighborhood to mount shared partitions through my computers. Ok, that's great, I have used it before and it was ok, but now I just cant send any file, it crashes my Thunar after 1 minute of transfer, can anyone give me a light? Thank you!
<crazygir> I really don't understand this.. but I am *still* having issues trying to install xubuntu
<crazygir> I've tried different cds, cd media (cdr/cdrw), burners, readers, systems (to install on), isos, mirrors, etc
<crazygir> all have had errors, different errors, but all of them have errors..
<crazygir> any suggestions? I've gone this far because I'd rather use xubuntu than any of the kde/gnome variants
<romanov_> crazygir -> I had the same problem try to burn you cd with low speed
<crazygir> 4x is pretty low :P
<crazygir> romanov_: ^
<romanov_> :)
<crazygir> I have heard that errors are common, I've also talked to people that "have had no problems"
<crazygir> so I really don't know what to think
<romanov_> I gess your downloaded version is not ok ? check it in the startind of the livecd ... try again
<crazygir> I have yet to have *any* problems with these burners, media, or systems, wrt downloading isos and trying installs
<crazygir> romanov_: I've tried a number of different isos (including desktop/alternate) from various mirrors
<crazygir> *all* have had some problem
<romanov_> humm
<crazygir> not the same problems, but all have had some issue that prevents me from installing
<crazygir> the farthest that I got was starting to install packages
<crazygir> but then ran into corrupt .debs
<sinbox> weird
<crazygir> yea
<crazygir> it makes me want to scream :P
<romanov_> strange ... maybe your harddisk is not ok ?
<crazygir> romanov_: ?
<crazygir> I've tried 3 different systems anyway
<crazygir> 2 different ones to create the install cd, 2 different ones to install
<romanov_> you mean that ubuntu / kubuntu install correctly
<crazygir> no, I haven't tried (though I'm downloading a ubuntu iso right now)
<crazygir> I don't really want k/ubuntu
<crazygir> hence trying xubuntu :)
<romanov_> yeah me too
<crazygir> I'm trying *another* cdrw, brand new
<crazygir> I had just tried a brand new cdr
<romanov_> if you are in tunisia i will provide you a xubuntu cd :)
<sam__> chaps, my resolution isn't listed in nvidia-settings - lcd doesn't seem to get detected properly - how can I add the correct rez?
<crazygir> which gave me an I/O error: error reading boot cd
<crazygir> nah, us
<sam__> it's like it ignores xorg.conf
 * sam__ continues googling
<crazygir> sam__: do you have it set, explicitly in xorg.conf?
<sam__> the conf is generic
<crazygir> so try setting it explicitly
<sam__> but the optimum rez in nvidia console isn't listed
<crazygir> so what
<crazygir> define *your* optimum resolution for xorg
<crazygir> screw the nvidia console
<sam__> that's what I thought, but it seems the nvidia settings take precedence
<crazygir> it doesn't appear to know what you need
<sam__> I need 1280x768
<crazygir> so don't use the nvidia settings
<crazygir> disable them.
<sam__> the xfce rez settings seem useless
<sam__> offering only 800x600
<crazygir> sam__: SET it EXPLICITLY, yourself, in xorg.conf
 * sam__ disables nvidia driver
<sam__> is there a sample xorg.conf anywhere?
<crazygir> on your system?
<crazygir> on the interwebz :)
<sam__> the web isn't helping, it all seems to amazingly complicated
<sam__> not sure of the syntax
<crazygir> sam__: man
<crazygir> sam__: you have an xorg.conf to use
<crazygir> just trim down the resolution settings
<sam__> yes, it's got little in it
<sam__> doesn't even list resolutions
<crazygir> educate yourself.
<crazygir> man, google.
<sam__> have been, time consuming
<sam__> not feeling I'm getting anywhere
<crazygir> it's time well-spent
<sam__> feel like I have to reinvent the wheel
<crazygir> you are if you are learning :)
<crazygir> nope
<crazygir> the wheel has already been invented
<sam__> I'll bleed over it for a little longer then
<crazygir> :)
<crazygir> look at *real* xorg confs
<crazygir> not what ubuntu has
<crazygir> look at the man page
<sam__> right
<crazygir> and see if others have similar problem
<crazygir> *s
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/ and type in xorg.conf in the upper right search box
<sinbox> if you're gonna play wiotrh xorg.conf back it up first though sam__ :) also this may help (or not): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sam__> yes, I'm backing it up each time
<crazygir> you should *always* make a copy of a conf when making changes
<sam__> I think the problem is that my lcd isn't detected
<crazygir> using a rc setup is even better
<crazygir> sam__: that's ok
<crazygir> if you know the correct res and syncs, you can set it yourself
<crazygir> sam__: #xorg (or whatever it is) might help too
<sam__> great, thanks
<crazygir> hmm... getting a little further in the install than before.. actually have the gui this time
<sinbox> where woudl you go look for the res and syncs for a particualr monitor model?
<crazygir> maybe those isos don't like disk at once..
<crazygir> sinbox: your lcd manual
<crazygir> lcds have a "happy" res/sync
<sinbox> well, I would if I had a manual for it crazygir :0, which I guess leaves me the manufacturer's website and hoping they have a decnet support past to their site then
<crazygir> yes
<crazygir> or google
<crazygir> :)
<crazygir> w00t I have a gui installer
<crazygir> I really don't get this..
<crazygir> maybe there should be iso burning instructions on the official website?
<crazygir> given that dao doesn't produce a working iso
<crazygir> err.. working cd
<crazygir> or maybe the iso creation process should play nice with dao
<charlie-tca> You mean like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto , crazygir ?
<crazygir> on the xubuntu site
<crazygir> like, right next to where you get info on downloading the iso
<charlie-tca> Good point! I can bring that up to the website guys.
<crazygir> and still, there is nothing in there about dao or sao
<charlie-tca> Maybe they don´t work?
<crazygir> I had to use sao (not dao) to get this to work
<crazygir> if that is in fact true, that should be documented
<charlie-tca> I would think following what is documented would work.
<crazygir> charlie-tca: that is what I'm saying, there is no mention of sao or dao
<charlie-tca> But there is makeiso
<charlie-tca> mkisofs , rather
<crazygir> I'm not going to argue. this should be verified and documented
<charlie-tca> if you are using the command line
<crazygir> I did this in windows
<crazygir> using an application comparable to infraread
<crazygir> errr.. infrarecorder
<crazygir> there really is no difference
<dj_bushido> can anyone help me with a grub problem???
<crazygir> normal IRC protocol is to ask. if someone can help, they will
<crazygir> there is absolutely no sense in "asking to ask"
<dj_bushido> ok. can i get help with a grub problem? i am trying to add a xubuntu entry to my fedora menu.lst, and can't get it to work. the error message is: error 11 - unrecognized device string
<crazygir> have you checked out #grub?
<dj_bushido> didn't know it existed...
<crazygir> #anything exists in irc
<crazygir> :P
<dj_bushido> somehow i'm sure...
<mojo> hello everyone
<mojo> can I ask question about Xubuntu here?
<Odd-rationale> of course!
<forces> saluton
<forces> feliz año
<mojo> okay
<mojo> I just lost my sound playback after yesterday update, can someone suggest me a way to find out if the kernel has loaded the sound driver? I am using IBM X41, the sound is AC97 onboard
<forces> happy new year
<Odd-rationale> mojo: try looking at "lspci -vvvvv" from a terminal...
<Odd-rationale> look for the audio device...
<mojo> I found it
<mojo> it said loaded snd-intel8x0m
<mojo> Odd-rationale: I could change the volume, all apps do not complain about missing sound device, the laptop just does not have sound, I have confirmed this is not hw fault as I tried it with headphone already
<Odd-rationale> mojo: tried running alsamixer and making sure the master and pcm mixer are not muted and up?
<Odd-rationale> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mojo> Odd-rationale: ola, it is not muted
<Odd-rationale> mojo: hmmm... dunno... try looking through the wiki page...
<mojo> Odd-rationale: could it be kernel-related problem only?
<Odd-rationale> i'm not too sure...
<mattyb243> anyone in here using xubuntu on the PS3? if not happen to know any channels relating to it?
<sinbox> you can try #ubuntu-ps3 maybe
<mattyb243> perfect thanks.
<mattyb243> although realisticly it doesnt really matter what platform im running it on
<gNewPower> hi, I just lost all sound on my computer. can anyone please help?
<gNewPower> anyone here?
<gNewPower_> anyone here?
<gNewPower> can anyone please help me fix a sound problem?
<slimjimflim> hi, i just mounted an ntfs partition w/ `mount /dev/sda1  /media/xp` from ubuntu hardy, but when i navigate to that  mount point i get an incomplete filesystem, any tips?
<slimjimflim> *xubuntu hardy
<slimjimflim> doing so from livecd
<FactTech> Has anyone out there tried to install the ATI Catalyst driver under Xubuntu and succeeded?
<LeeAsdf> Can I get my laptop to share it's internet connection wirelessly?
<craigbass1976> What's the app I need to run a web cam and capture images with it?  I can't remember
<craigbass1976> Forget it.  Camorama was the one
<craigbass1976> Ahh, balls.  It doesn'tsee my camera
<craigbass1976> used to, even back in dapper
<craigbass1976> Got it....
#xubuntu 2009-01-01
<forces> hi!!!!!!
<Brandon1> Hello
<Brandon1> Anyone got a minute for a problem I encountered after using wubi installer?
<Tom_1223> How do I create/renew ath0? I've got eeexubuntu and after a reboot, iwconfig shows only eth0 and lo, no ath0 or other wireless capable devices.
<Tom_1223> How do I create/renew ath0? I've got eeexubuntu and after a reboot, iwconfig shows only eth0 and lo, no ath0 or other wireless capable devices.
<RandyboY> No need to repeat tat fast. If someone knows, they will answer you.
<RandyboY> s/tat/that
<Tom_1223> Sorry, info gave message 'need to register', figured the first one didn't go through. So I registered and repeated to be sure.. whoops.
<ball> Happy new year
<The-Kernel> Is there a good program that will display hard drive activity?
<pteague> is there a way to get more than just the cosmos, floating feet, & pictures folder screensavers for xfce?
<ball> pteage: flickr ftw ;-)
<pteague> i had a friend ask... not sure what she's wanting... will the xscreensavers show up in the applications -> settings -> settings manager -> screensaver list?
<Chommik> hello
<Chommik> where can i find system requirements for ubuntu/xubuntu?
<Chommik> i don't know which system choose for old computer
<bad-wire> what sort of comp[uter do you have?
<slow-motion> hi
<FactTech> Question: I upgraded to intrepid, and now xscreensaver doesn't want to work. I've been poking at it for a couple of days, and I think xscreensaver is working OK, but it's getting bad information from xrandr telling it all screens are disconnected. This is not true; obviously I'm using one.
<FactTech> How can I get xrandr to tell the truth?
<FactTech> The display I'm using is definitely VGA-0 -- if I log in on a remote terminal, I can deactivate and reactivate it.
<FactTech> However, xrandr reports the VGA-0 display as disconnected
<Robin_Rowe> Installing xubuntu on ibook. CDROM boots and launches installer. Says it can't detect and mount CDROM. Dmesg says hdb is Toshiba SD-R2002. How do I get installer to see it?
<wobbiebobbie> hi peps is there a way to play dvd in xubuntu ( how to link)
<kbmaniac> Hi all, trying out xubuntu but having trouble with listen. Can anyone point to any URL that I can add as a web radio feed, I am having zero luck so far and am unsure if its me being dumb or a system issue ?
<vinnl> kbmaniac, http://www.di.fm/mp3/vocaltrance.pls
<Shaba1> "problems with listen" what do you mean
<Shaba1> not that I can help I am an linux newbie myself
<vinnl> Note that the first field is the title and the second the URL, which isn't that clear
<vinnl> Shaba1, Listen is the name of the music player in the newest version of Xubuntu :)
<kbmaniac> cool :) http://www.di.fm/mp3/vocaltrance.pls works
<vinnl> Yay :)
<kbmaniac> thanks. I am about to build a new multi core system, unsure of KDE4, cant get on with gnome & am trying out xubuntu
<vinnl> And, do you like it? :)
<Shaba1> what is a .pls file
<Shaba1> I am on windows right now btw
<vinnl> I believe it's an audio stream, i.e. somewhere music is played and everybody who opens the .pls file listens to it at the same time
<kbmaniac> well ... yes :) I tried it a couple (?) of years ago and it was a no, but its really moved on since then. Its clean and efficient. I am a software developer and thinking about what I want a desktop to do
<kbmaniac> xubuntu ticks all the boxes
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm off, happy new year everybody :)
<kbmaniac> happy new year :) !!!!!
<Shaba1> is there a .pls player for windows
<Shaba1> ?
<zerothis> Assultcube froze my mouse pointer, is there a way to refresh my pointer without rebooting or restarting X?
<crimsun> zerothis: not likely
<birkoff> Can anyone link me the tweaking guide for the eeepc + xubuntu ?
<birkoff> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
#xubuntu 2009-01-02
<nitro2k01> Hello, I'm looking for a netinst kernel/initrd
<nitro2k01> Or an ISO I can extract said items from
<nitro2k01> Oh, it seems like it was on the alternate ISO
<nitro2k01> I'll check if it works
<Rapture2k4> hello all
<Rapture2k4> is anyone available to help me setup samba? i'm failing at it miserably
<FactTech> Rapture2k4 What's the issue you're having?
<source> saluton
<ball> mornin'
<source> happy new year!
<ball> yup
<source> how can I get xfce 4.4.3 in xubuntu 8.04_
<source> ?
<ball> source: what version of Xfce came with it?
<source> xfce 4.4.2
<ball> what does "sudo apt-get update" get you?
<source> that's no update to xfce 4.4.3
<source> do you have xubuntu?
<ball> Yes
<ball> What does .3 have that .2 doesn't?
<source> ball, http://www.xfce.org/documentation/changelogs/4.4.3
<ball> I don't know then.  Presumably Xubuntu has a maintainer
<ball> You could ask him or her.
<vidd> i changed my cdrom out for a dvd burner...how do i make linux see it?
<ball> vidd: isn't it automatic?
<vidd> it would appear not
<vidd> =\
<ball> vidd: can the drive do DVD-RAM?
<vidd> the new one can....the old could not
<vidd> the old was cust cdrom
 * ball nods
<vidd> *just
<ball> Di you have a DVD-RAM disc?
<vidd> i have a dvd
<ball> Ah, you want to play it?
<vidd> but even old cd's that pl,ayed in the old drive wont mount in this one
<ball> vidd: does it have power?
<vidd> yes....it will load and run an install disk...but i dont want to re-install
<ball> vidd: that's a good sign.
<vidd> i assume i need to change fstab
<ball> vidd: I doubt it
<vidd> but i dont know alot about it....
<ball> vidd: what kind of disc are you trying to use?
<vidd> this is the line from fstab:
<ball> DVD-Video?
<vidd> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<vidd> any disk...none will load from inside linux
<ball> vidd: what mount command are you using?
<vidd> b4 i changed the hardware, i didnt need to run any mount commands
<vidd> the disk would be auto-detected by my file manager
<ball> vidd: what kind of discs?
<vidd> cd, cdrw would auto load on old hardware....nothing loads on new hardware
<ball> you've tried DVD-ROMs?
<vidd> right now i put the install disk that i know the drive can read because it booted
<ball> Perhaps Linux just hates it.
<vidd> the old hardware could not read dvd's
<ball> Yes, you said that already
<vidd> so i need to know how to tell linux "the hardware has changed"
<ball> vidd: I doubt that
<ball> Linux probably doesn't care.
<ball> ...especially with something as standard as an optical drive
<vidd> it obviously DOES care, otherwise the disk would have loaded
<ball> vidd: okay, if that's what you want to believe.
 * ball shrugs
<vidd> i put the old drive back in and it worked
<source> hi everybody!
<source> happy new year
<source> :P
<jmtechy> evrytime i update my system on eeexubuntu it breaks my wifi
<source> hi!
<gabkdlly> source: hi
<source> :P
<|ntegra|> wow, quiet
<_Aldur> Is nvidia drviver and xubuntu 8.10 still a problem?
<vinnl> _Aldur, I believe if you use an old video card then the driver isn't available
<vinnl> _Aldur, I suppose you could try popping in an 8.10 CD and see whether the driver is available through the Hardware Drivers application
<vinnl> _Aldur, oh, btw, that's Nvidia's official drivers, open source drivers *are* available but they don't support e.g. compositing, so you won't be able to run Compiz with that
<_Aldur> thanks  vinnl!
<vinnl> yw :)
<theking> Anybody know a good C/C++ IDE?
<TheSheep> theking: vim
<theking> I despise vim.
<TheSheep> theking: then emacs
<TheSheep> theking: also eclipse, netbeans, kdevelop, anjuta, etc.
<theking> Oh shit, I forgot about eclipse
<theking> lol
<TheSheep> theking: please don't swear
<theking> k.
<arualavi> geany
<Wasp> Hey, how do I start xmms after having installed it? i've rebooted after installing it and it does not show up under applications.  running just xmms2 in terminal gives me a list of commands to use, none of which seem to be the one i am looking for.  I want the interface to show up
<Seomah> hi all - I'm trying to set up a remote desktop between xubuntu and winXP - can someone help me?
<Odd-rationale> Seomah: winxp server, and xubuntu client?
<Odd-rationale> or other way?
<Seomah> i want it both ways, but first winxp master, xubuntu client
<source> saluton
<war1> how install c++ on ubntu
<Wasp> hey, in what folder are the desktop icon images for xfce4 located?
<mattyb243> anyone around to answer a question?
<aaroninfidel> Hi, I accidentally installed compiz and now, my WM is all messed up, how can I disable compiz using terminal?
<random__> mattyb243, just ask the question.  nobody will commit to it until they read it and see what you want
<random__> as who knows if we know how to fix your problem :D
<war1> hello
<mattyb243> ok im trying to get 7.10 on my ps3, used the same discs a few days ago and they worked perfectly. i uninstalled to get a fresh install for wireless, and now the install gets to the partion loader then freezes
<mattyb243> the part that confuses me is the discs worked fine just days ago
<mattyb243> any newer builds i should try using or?
<mattyb243> is 8.10 ps3 compatible?
<war1> how to use Finger tool
<Aison> hello
<Aison> how much space will it take to install xubuntu?
<mattyb243> on what platform?
<mattyb243> mine took about 600MB on my ps3
<mattyb243> should be the same across platforms
<Aison> old p3
<Aison> Would like to install it to a CF Card, if that's possible
<mattyb243> as to that im not sure, i did it with the parition method and am using an external HDD for storage
<mattyb243> i cant even get mine to install again it keeps freezing on me
<mattyb243> given up on the xubuntu disc its giving me to much trouble, looks like ill just install the xubuntu desktop on 710 gutsy gibbon ubuntu
<charlie-tca> mattyb243: did you try asking in #ubuntu-ps3
<Overshee> hey,  anybody know why i dont have a "usr/share/mime/packages/freedesktop.org.xml"
<Overshee> and/or where I can get one?
<crimsun> sudo apt-get --reinstall install shared-mime-info:
<crimsun> s/:$//
<Overshee> ty
<grandmaneedshelp> Hi! I am in the proces of setting up xubuntu for my eighty year old grandmother... I need to simplify the system as much as possible, a long with locking it down settings wise
<grandmaneedshelp> I am used to gnome, not xfce4, is there a way to lock the panels?
<grandmaneedshelp> my local time is 12 past midnight, so perhaps I should just try again tomorrow?
<Odd-rationale> !info sabayon
<ubottu> sabayon (source: sabayon): system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 120 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<Odd-rationale> grandmaneedshelp: take a look at sabayon ^
<Odd-rationale> it is for gnome..
<grandmaneedshelp> why? sabayon is like gentoo minus the constant compiling afaik?
<grandmaneedshelp> oh it's an application?
<Odd-rationale> no... not sabayon the distro... sabayon the gnome User profiles maintainance
<Odd-rationale> yeah...
<Odd-rationale> http://projects.gnome.org/sabayon/
<grandmaneedshelp> I knew both ubuntu and xubuntu have gtk in common, but didn't think the same tools could get used. will have a look
<grandmaneedshelp> but can it handle xfce settings?
<grandmaneedshelp> I'm installing it... I just need to make xubuntu as user friendly as possible, after all... we're dealing with an 80 yr old gal here
<grandmaneedshelp> Odd-rationale: should I just mark all things mandatory?
<grandmaneedshelp> Odd-rationale: oh wait, I found a cool settings manager :) will work my way through it.. thx for all the help
#xubuntu 2009-01-03
<owen9914> how do you delete saved sessions?
<hmuller> Does anyone know if there is a problem with the daily-live iso's on machines with integrated nvidia graphics?
<craigbass1976> Perhaps this isxfce, maybe OOo...  Why are my menu fonts so large in OOo?  They weren't in regular ubuntu, and I can't see where to change it.
<juanantonio> Hello. There someone?
<craigbass1976> hey
<craigbass1976> juanantonio, you stuck on something?
<juanantonio> Stuck? No, not at all, hehehe. Thing is, I have Kubuntu 8.04 customized to me
<juanantonio> but thing is, it could be faster when I turn on the PC just to download. So I installed LXDE desktop
<juanantonio> and today, I have installed Xubuntu desktop from the official repos, I'm in a Xfce session now
<juanantonio> My question is: have I updated something in the PC or just the environment and not only the desktop as with LXDE?
<juanantonio> I mean kernel, inner version and so on
<juanantonio> Can anyone tell me something about that?
<jimbo> hi im trying to setup intel 1915 driver for svideo out. i found this page. its an xorg.conf for gnome. can i use it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141031&page=3
<jimbo> i925*
<juanantonio> ok, bye
<ball> What's this compositing thing then?  X Window in 3D?
<source> saluton
<ball> yup.
<R1cochet> source: saluton to you
<baYVas_707> I need help with a compatibility issue...any takers??
 * ball hides behind the sofa
<baYVas_707> I have a Toshiba Satellite L305-S5899 with an Atheros internal wireless adapter and xubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it.
 * baYVas_707 wants to point out that it is indeed a laptop.
<baYVas_707> I'm using the laptop right now to talk to you all, but I had to plug in a dongle.
<ThePub> interesting, idk how xubuntu tracks to ubuntu proper but I just did an 8.04 install and upgrade to 8.10 with my atheros-based card working out-of-box.  not that this is much help, I really wouldn't know where to begin tbh :)
<baYVas_707> ok...well, that definetely does not help me. Anybody have any suggestions?
<xubuser> Hello People.
<baYVas_707> I'm looking at a web page right now that tells me how to fix it, but I'm not that familiar with the terminal.
<xubuser> got an S-video issue. Does anybody have any experience? How do I enable the output. I am using xrandr -q and it shows S-video, VGA-0 and DVI-0 as disconnected. I have connected the cable.
<ThePub> the terminal is as easy as typing ;)
<baYVas_707> then explain to me step-by-step how to work the following:
<baYVas_707> #! /bin/bash
<baYVas_707> sudo
<baYVas_707> echo
<baYVas_707> mkdir /etc/lib/wireless/
<baYVas_707> cd /etc/lib/wireless/
<baYVas_707> apt-get install build-essential
<baYVas_707> wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<xubuser> how do I enable the the s-video to the TV? I am not having any success. Booting off of the Ubuntu CD worked just fine. But my xubuntu installation didn't allow me to do xrandr --output VGA-0
<baYVas_707> tar xfz madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<baYVas_707> cd madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007
<baYVas_707> make
<baYVas_707> make install
<baYVas_707> modprobe ath_pci
<baYVas_707> reboot
<baYVas_707> so...ThePub , what's your answer??
<ThePub> to what?
<baYVas_707> here, I'll paste it again...
<ThePub> no
<baYVas_707> then explain to me step-by-step how to work the following:
<ThePub> you should be using pastebin or some other service
<baYVas_707> #! /bin/bash
<baYVas_707> sudo
<baYVas_707> echo
<baYVas_707> mkdir /etc/lib/wireless/
<baYVas_707> cd /etc/lib/wireless/
<baYVas_707> apt-get install build-essential
<baYVas_707> wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<baYVas_707> tar xfz madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<baYVas_707> cd madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007
<baYVas_707> make
<baYVas_707> make install
<baYVas_707> modprobe ath_pci
<baYVas_707> reboot
<ThePub> looks like a bash script to issue a set of commands.
<baYVas_707> Are you actually trying to help me or what?
<ThePub> so do you have the ath modules installed?
<baYVas_707> what are they?
<ThePub> if you have a terminal open, you can do this:  cat /proc/modules| grep ^ath
<baYVas_707> really?
<baYVas_707> with the dividing bar connected to the word "modules"?
<ThePub> or add a space, it doesn't matter.
<ThePub> and it's referred to as a pipe, just for future reference.  we're taking the information spewed from cat and filtering it through grep.
<baYVas_707> it didn't do anything.
<ThePub> could just try directly loadng them to see if they're there.  i.e:  sudo modprobe ath_pci
<ThePub> I'm really surprised they're no there though
<baYVas_707> after i typed in my password, again, nothing happened.
<ThePub> that's actually good, try the last command now :)
<baYVas_707> result:
<baYVas_707> vasman118@vasman118-xubuntu:~$ cat /proc/modules | grep ^ath
<baYVas_707> ath_pci 99096 0 - Live 0xf9161000
<baYVas_707> ath_hal 198864 1 ath_pci, Live 0xf961a000 (P)
<baYVas_707> vasman118@vasman118-xubuntu:~$
<ThePub> so the modules are there, they're just not automatically loading.  iirc, ath_pci is the main driver to run atheros using the madwifi driver.  although I'll be honest, it's been over 2 years since I've tinkered with that stuff, and it wasn't even on a debian machine.
<ThePub> ubunutu, xubunutu, whatever.. all the same in the end :)
<ball> dodgybuntu
<ThePub> baYVas_707: so what you need now is someone to step you through how to get that stuff loading at startup
<baYVas_707> ok...ya think there's anyone in this channel with such know-how?
<ThePub> I wouldn't know :)  Joined not too long before you to just hang out and see what got chatted about.  May have a better chance in #ubuntu.
<ThePub> at least it's more active.  have you checked the xubuntu and ubuntu wiki/forumn?
<baYVas_707> yeah, but I don't have the patience to wait around for replies :-(
<ThePub> baYVas_707: out of curiousity, what does the command iwconfig say?
<baYVas_707> lemme check...
<ThePub> that's usually not a compatible character trait for this stuff, heh.
<ThePub> should have listigns like "lo", maybe some "ethX" enteries, is there an "ath0"?
<baYVas_707> I know, I'm getting more and more patient these days though...I'll be on the right level for it soon enough. Eh, ok here's what the result of iwconfig was:
<baYVas_707> vasman118@vasman118-xubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<baYVas_707> lo        no wireless extensions.
<baYVas_707> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<baYVas_707> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<baYVas_707> wmaster0  no wireless extensions.
<baYVas_707> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"jaYVas~gateway"
<baYVas_707>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1B:5B:0E:68:29
<baYVas_707>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm
<baYVas_707>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<baYVas_707>           Power Management:off
<baYVas_707>           Link Quality=100/100  Signal level:38/100
<baYVas_707>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<baYVas_707>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<ThePub> that's good :)  so really it's just a matter of getting those modules to load at startup.
<baYVas_707> Keep in mind I am currently using my usb dongle to talk to you right now.
<ThePub> idk how xubuntu does network configuration
<ThePub> but it may be as easy as adding ath_pci to /etc/modules
<ThePub> there are instructions in the file on how to use it.
<baYVas_707> which file?
<ThePub> /etc/modules
<baYVas_707> oh, ok.
<ThePub> I would take this as the worst grade advice since I'm just stabbing in the dark :)
<baYVas_707> that's alright. I appreciate the help thus far. :0
<kbmaniac> xubuntu newbe - compositing problem. I have a nvidia card, accelerated driver, extensions on etc but when I flip between screens sometimes I seem to see the app redrawing, ie a flash of white with random bit colors just for an instant before the app is redrawn. Is this a problem you guys suffer with ? Have tried everything with xorg but can't shake it ?
<kbmaniac> Googleing I cant find any references to it so I am starting to wonder if its my underpowered nvidia card ?
<kbmaniac> a nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] ?
<R1cochet> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<R1cochet> well there is a pre-built package but its i386 and im on amd64
<R1cochet> any1 have any ideas what i should do?
<R1cochet> build from source or is there another way?
<rgnr> hello ppl
<harlemdavvey> hi guys! how does xfce works?? i have a problem in looking for how to configure shortcuts by keyboard!! how can i do??  i used ubuntu with the gnome interface and i noticed that it has a configure option for the keyboard shortcuts..  but i'm not able to find how to configure/edit my shortcuts  in the xfce environment for an easy work with my pc..:) thx if you can help me:)
<harlemdavvey> hi guys! how does xfce works?? i have a problem in looking for how to configure shortcuts by keyboard!! how can i do??  i used ubuntu with the gnome interface and i noticed that it has a configure option for the keyboard shortcuts..  but i'm not able to find how to configure/edit my shortcuts for an easy work with my pc..:) thx if you can help me:)
<gabkdlly> harlemdavvey: hi
<harlemdavvey> hi
<harlemdavvey> could u help me?
<gabkdlly> harlemdavvey: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts
<harlemdavvey> omg!! thx u so much!!
<harlemdavvey> gabkdlly for president!!!
<dimsim> q: will ndiswrapper and ndisutils ndisgtk be available in xubuntu for PPC? Im running an old ibook g3 600mhz and trying to hook up a wireless Linksys WUSB300N
<dimsim> it doesnt have an airport card installed
<guyiom> hi all
<guyiom>  am running xubuntu intrepid on eeepc 900 and each time i susoend resume pc, i have to modprobe the wireless ath5k
<guyiom> any idea?
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> Why cant'I play a music CD with totem?
<peabody> I've just installed eeexubuntu on my eee pc 1000 netbook, and after the default install, I have no network adapters listed under ifconfig
<peabody> I don't even know how to start troubleshooting that
<peabody> I have 2 entries in /etc/network/interfaces : auto lo, and iface lo inet loopback
<nikolam> guyiom, peabody TRY: http://www.eeeuser.com/
<peabody> yeah I've gone over the wiki
<peabody> there's nothing on it
<nikolam> Also take care that automated scripts mentioned there mostly work with 701
<peabody> I don't know why mine hates me
<nikolam> peabody, try forum, also
<nikolam> I am with 701, I think that modules for it are even included in 8.10.
<nikolam> also I think there is even precompiled kernel for eee`s but I don`t know about separate 90x and 1000x versions
<nikolam> Also I think it is always better to use normal updates and to refresh drivers yourself
<peabody> yeah, so I want to isntall eeebuntu
<peabody> eeexubuntu is an old distro for the original eeepcs and eeebuntu is based on 8.10
<peabody> The forums search sucked but I managed to find references to the other builds on array.org
<peabody> which deals with the eee specific kernel
<nikolam> I use normal xubuntu with drivers installed. I have eee 701 4G
<nikolam> also one can use eeebuntu with custom kernel and install xfce on it and get the same thing
<nikolam> but I want to keep disk usage low and I use xubuntu default /Hardy with that script and no custom kernel
<Seomah> hi I'm trying to set up a remote desktop to windows. Can someone help me?
<lufc> hi Ive just installed 8.04.1 alternate on an old Sony Laptop and the dsktop is like a 10" square in the middle of the screen. ANy idea how I get it bigger fullsize
<lufc> ?
<sinbox> nope sorry
<likemindead> What do you recommend for a good Linux-friendly printer/scanner? Is HP my best bet?
<likemindead> I don't need anything too fancy. Just to print black and white and scan papers occasionally.
<sinbox> I think linux support is pretty good with HP from what I read
<likemindead> Thought so. Had an Epson that was no bueno. Thanks.
<sinbox> if you search you can probably get it to work, I managed to find drivers for my canon after some searching
<likemindead> Yeah, I found a driver, but only to print--no scan. Printer sucked anyways. Used too much ink.
<rgnr> heu ppl
<rgnr> join ubuntu
<source> saluton
<DarkTan> is there any way to find out what my user name was on Xubuntu 8.04?
<nitro2k01> Are you logged in? Start a terminal and write whoami
<DarkTan> no, not logged in
<DarkTan> i did the install over two months ago, never touched it, forgot what i put for the user name
<ThePub> is it possible to group the tasklist together w/o stacking the tasks?  i.e. if a new xterm is opened it will be appended to the xterm area but not as a stack.
<lufc> can I ask again plese guys afetr 2 hours maybe sokme more peeps here -....
<lufc> hi Ive just installed 8.04.1 alternate on an old Sony Laptop and the dsktop is like a 10" square in the middle of the screen. ANy idea how I get it bigger fullsize
<lufc> well not 10" but like its on a 10" monitor
<ThePub> checked your display settings?  (first place I'd check anyhow)  Settings -> Settings Manager -> Display
<lufc> yes Ive got default, 800*600 and 640*480 (I presume default = 1024x768) none of them change the size of the actuak " screen"
<lufc> if it was windows I'd be loking at the videoi card driver
<lufc> no idea wher to start in xubuntu
<lufc> (of course, this laptop screen worked pefectly in XP - if bloody slow!)
<ThePub> so you have a square showing video which is smaller than the actual physical screen?
<lufc> yup
<ThePub> and what type of laptop/vintage are we talking about?
<lufc> sony vaio PCG-R600HEk Pentium III, 20GB HD, 12."1 XGA (1024*768) TFT Display
<theking> How do you generate SSH keys?
<ThePub> lufc: apparently similar issues can happen in XP :) http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-xp-support/270612-sony-vaio-display-not-fullscreen-after-xp-install.html
<lufc> :-) see he didnt get an answer :-(
<ThePub> I won't have an answer for you, but here's an educated guess:  a) driver incompatibilities as you've already indicated; you're going to have to check to see if the xorg driver being used supports what you're running.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf has that information in the "Device" section, should be a Driver line.  b) default install is probably using xrandr and it's not detecing the full capabilities of the screen, so you'll probaby have to enter tha
<ThePub> I wonder if this might be a good start though: http://www.damia.net/vaio/
<ThePub> patching the 915 driver and inserting the appropriate monitor entries
<lufc> beyond my capabilities I'm afriad..
<lufc> ah well back to XP
<lufc> Ther's always "something" with Linux isn't there?
<ThePub> I'd argue there's always "something" with proprietary hardware :)
<lufc> Windows works
<lufc> Thers always a problem with Linux
<lufc> some driver or other
<lufc> Hey I'm no Win fan boy bu if it doesn't work out of the box.. I aint got the time or patinece to start compiling code
<lufc> sigh!
<ThePub> windows vs linux on my eee is quite significant.  there's a huge on-disk size divide. it's worth the extra effort imo, but that's just my own opinion.  Windows works, but it works its way.
<lufc> ok-.. when I installed this There were lost of option s about the monitor.. I picked the nearest .. how do i get back to that insrtall optionj on the CD about monitor type ?
<Odd-rationale> theking: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Odd-rationale> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<Odd-rationale> lufc: what's your video card? can you pastebin the output of "lspci" from a terminal?
<lufc> im on a differnt pc moment please
<Odd-rationale> oh ok...
<lufc> (Odd-rationale): lspci = Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset graphics Controller (CGC) (rev11)
<Odd-rationale> lufc: is there a way i can take a look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<lufc> well Ive got it on screen
<lufc> there is nothing
<lufc> for Configured video device
<lufc> nothing for Configured monitor
<lufc> and nothing for default screen
<lufc> keyboard, touchpad and mouse are only things configured
<Odd-rationale> lufc: have you tried using the vesa drivers?
<Odd-rationale> http://paste2.org/new-paste
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Odd-rationale> http://paste2.org/p/124081
<Odd-rationale> i got to go eat lunch... i'll be back later...
<lufc> no I'll try that thanks
<grandmaneedshelp> Hi everyone! I am setting up xubuntu on my EIGHTY year old grandmas laptop... I am trying to simplify it as much as possible, a long with locking the system down settings wise. Any ideas?
<`Chris> Hello is there a way of getting the Printscreen keyboard button to bind to a screenshot utility as it was like when I used Ubuntu (GNOME)?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi i keep getting a message at login that the power management is not properly installed how do i fix this?
<Pirate_Hunter> can some help me change xubuntu language setting from english to portuguese?
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone here that can help me please
<lufc> Ok finally managed to restar with vesa set ... absolutely no change.. same small screen within the screen
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me with xubuntu where is the option to change language settings
<lufc> Pirat: setting ->system -> language support
<lufc> Pirate_Hunter ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<lufc> Settings -> System -> Language Support
<weatherkid> ﻿I got a problem-I am trying to install xubuntu via the alt. CD. When it trys to date the BIOS using acpi=force my screen turns yellow that black and it dies. Any ideas?
<weatherkid> Can someone help me please?
<lufc> re: my prob.. found one link http://www.ifi.uzh.ch/ailab/people/hkunz/r600hek/linux.html
<lufc> where the guy just says: Graphics: Intel 82815 Graphics Controller. Include AGP support for I810/I815/I830M as well as DRM support for Intel I810. For framebuffer: vesafb.
<lufc> but gives no clue as to what he did with this info to get it working
<lufc> OK.. puppylinux
<lufc> try it see what happens
<lufc> works! full screen
<lufc> shame !
<lufc> xorg standrad 1024x768 settings
<lufc> and I've been messing with xbunti for 7 hours
<lufc> ah wel.. OK guys thanks for your help-.. off o find the puppylinux chan :-)
<lufc> hmm..I'm back
<lufc> hehe
<lufc> I forgot it was just running from the CD..
<lufc> when I rebooted.. surprise, surprise it booted into xubuntu.. in FULL SCREEN!
<lufc> God knows how! Dont ask me.. that sneaky little puppy must dun sumfink!
<lufc> but anyways.. I'd now like to play with my xubuntu install but I can't cos it keeps recycling back to the login.. after a few mins..
<lufc> something about chron jobs or something.. I'll catch it next time round
<lufc> I did a big update previously.. is this anthing to do with it?
<lufc> updating and resetting?
<lufc> 6th time around now
<lufc> login.. desktop... disk activity .. mouse cursor locks... back to login
<lufc> ok the messages before the login were.. (roughly)
<lufc> anachrostic cron anacron
<lufc> starting defered exec...
<lufc> per c...
<lufc> Checking battery state...
<lufc> lload boot...
<Jinto> Ok, so I've got a bit of a problem.
<Jinto> Old Dell laptop and xubuntu didn't automatically see the wireless card.
<Jinto> Any help/advice/suggestions?
<lufc> OK here they are in more complete form after the latest loop:
<lufc> Starting anarchronistic cron anacron [OK]
<lufc> Starting defferede exec scheduler crono [OK]
<lufc> Starting periodic command scheduler [OK]
<lufc> Checking Battery State [OK]
<lufc> Running Local boot scripts [OK]
<lufc> then it cycles back to the login screen again .. and again... Groundhog Nix
<lufc> I need an intervention , man! Help me break this cycle! :-)
<lufc> looks like its an old bug: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg449074.html
<lufc> Jinto.. I'm no expert man but from what I've gatherd.. find the info you need an install it manually into /etc/X11/xorg.conf (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Odd-rationale> xorg.conf is for video, not for wireless devices...
<lufc> see.. told you i was no expert ;->
<Jinto> Your still better then me.
<Odd-rationale> lufc: i'm guessing xorg is crashing for you.. that may be why you are constantly returning to the login screen... maybe check you /var/log/Xorg.0.log ...
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: do you know what wireless device you have? try running "lspci" in a terminal. and pastebin the results..
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lufc> can i get to the net from myterminal?
<Odd-rationale> lufc: yes.
<kathryn> odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99295/
<Jinto> Me and Katryn are working on her laptop.
<Jinto> Kathryn*
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: ah... a broadcom... not so nice... :(
<lufc> so to paste this log?
<kathryn> figures...
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: well, first, do you have any wired internet connection on that machine?
<Jinto> She did until we had to remove the XP partition completely.
<Jinto> She's on a ethernet cable right now.
<S-i-A> hi
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: so kathryn is wired right now and has internet access?
<Odd-rationale> on that machine
<kathryn> yes
<Odd-rationale> good.
<Jinto> But no wireless
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: have you tried going to the Applications --> System --> Drivers Manager?
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: does any wireless drivers appear there?
<S-i-A> after upgrade to 8.10 the xkbption to change keyboard layout worked no more, and the xfce4-xkb-plugin dispaly just one keyboard layout. any idea how can i fix that?
<kathryn> i dont see "drivers manager" but i do see "hardware drivers"
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: yeah. that one... sorry...
<kathryn> ok!
<kathryn> hang on
<S-i-A> oh i founde it
<kathryn> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<S-i-A> alle keyboard option are disabled in xorg.conf with # at first
<S-i-A> that is my bug to xubuntu :)
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: hmm. ok. can you pastebin the output of "iwconfig"
<kathryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99305/
<S-i-A> brb
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: looks like you wireless device is already detected... what version of xubuntu is this?
#xubuntu 2009-01-04
<kathryn> 8.10
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: can you pastebin "lsmod"
<kathryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99308/
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: what exactly are you having troubles with your wireless? does it not connect? or not find any access points?
<Jinto> It doesn't see the wireless card.
<S-i-A> srry the problem is still her
<S-i-A> i can't change the layout!!
<S-i-A> any idea?
<S-i-A> i mean keyboard layout
<Odd-rationale> S-i-A: i remember reading about some bug like that... i don't remember what was the fix...
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: you mean it is not showing up in the network-manager applet?
<S-i-A> Odd-rationale, which bug, is many many bug
<Odd-rationale> S-i-A: something about not being able to change keyboard layout in xfce...
<S-i-A> in launchpad
<Jinto> I'm completely new to linux, where would I find that?
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: first. make sure that you have a notification area on your panel somewhere... then run "nm-applet"
<kathryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99311/
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: do you see the applet in the notifications area?
<Jinto> Define 'notifications area'...
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: be default. there should be a notifications area (aka system tray) next to you clock in th upper right corner. if not... right click panel, add to panel, and add notifications area...
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: one more thing to try is to pastebin "iwlist scanning"
<S-i-A> what is mean with XKBOPTIONS="lv3:ralt_switch"?
<S-i-A> is Alt to switch or alt+Ctrl?
<kathryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99315/
<Aison`> hello, can I install normal xubuntu on my eeepc 4g or do I have to use eeexubuntu?
<Aison`> maybe all drivers are in normal xubuntu now
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: do you have b43-fwcutter installed?
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: and secondly, do what do you have in /lib/firmware ?
<kathryn> i do not, and in my attempt to install it says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99318/
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: ok. check lib firmware first...
<kathryn> it says /lib/firmware is a directory
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: yes it is...
<kathryn> thats all it says
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: try "ls -R /lib/firmware" (it might spit out a lot)
<kathryn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99320/
<Odd-rationale> ok. first make sure that you have all apt process closed: update manager, synaptic, add/remove, apt-get, aptitiude, etc... then try "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter"
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: ^
<Odd-rationale> or do you still get the same error message?
<kathryn> its updating right now...give me a few minutes
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: btw, the networkmanager applet looks like this: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<Odd-rationale> you don't have one on your panel?
<kathryn> we might after it's done updating...
<Odd-rationale> ok..
<kathryn> brb
<Odd-rationale> kathryn: ok. so the next thing i would try is to install b43-fwcutter. "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" if you have internet connection, select to set it up as well...
<Jinto> It's working
<Jinto> Thanks
<Odd-rationale> internet and all?
<Odd-rationale> Jinto: ?
<Jinto> Yep
<Odd-rationale> cool! :D
<Jinto> Thanks again
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> enjoy xubuntu!
<warriorsz> hey
<warriorsz> is someone able to give me some installation support, problems changing from ubuntu to xubuntu with grub
<S-i-A> Odd-rationale, thanx the solution was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/259489/comments/3
<Odd-rationale> S-i-A: hmm... interesting... glad it worked though...
<warriorsz> familiar with grub error 15?
<S-i-A> i don't know why under debian xfce or fedora xfce have not this problem!
<ThePub> there doesn't seem to be an "autostarted apps" concept under xfce, do I need to make a .xsession file?
<ethan2> hey can anyone help me my wireless on my computer is not detecting my router
<ethan2> please help
<ethan2> anyone?
<ethan2> is there anyone in this chat room that can help me???????????????
<warriorsz> nope
<Odd-rationale> ThePub: Applications --> Settings --> Settings Manager --> Autostarted Applications ?
<ThePub> that a guess?  :)  no, not there.  gnome has something like that.  startup and sessions doesn't seem to give you a configurable list, just says "save running applications" or something like.  which needless to say doesn't inspire much belief.
<ThePub> Odd-rationale: I figured it out, thank you though.  $HOME/.config/autostarted/
<ThePub> just put .desktop files in there.
<source> saluton
<Kiption> anyone know why themes in $HOME/.themes doesn't work?
<ThePub> Kiption: last time I had that issues mcs-manager or whatever wasn't running
<Kiption> 6820     1  0 13:55 ?        00:00:09 xfce-mcs-manager
<Kiption> that one?
<ThePub> yeap :)
<Sinister`> does it use less more or the same resources for a sound card thats plug in pci or on board ?
<ethan> can somoen please help me
<ethan> i need help with my wireless
<ethan> its not detecting
<ethan> please help me?
<ethan> please?
<ethan> someone anyone please help me?
<Sinister>  my fan is too quiet what wires out of the 4 do i have to cut so it runs max rpm ?
<microlith> how do you get a wifi adaptor to try connecting to an access point again?
<WDC> Hello
<WDC> I have XFCE over Ubuntu, not Xubuntu, and I cannot seem to add Desktops
<WDC> Can someone please help?
<Odd-rationale> WDC: i beleive there is a settings in Appilcations --> settings --> settings manager to ad desktops...
<WDC> Odd-rationale: No, you see I did that but they are not showing up
<Odd-rationale> WDC: what is there?
<WDC> Odd-rationale: Just two that it's always had
<WDC> Odd-rationale: I put 4 there, and they don't hsow up
<Odd-rationale> WDC: are you in an xfce session or gnome session?
<WDC> Odd-rationale: XFCE
<linuxlerner> is it yet possible to boot to ram AND use casper persistence?
<linuxlerner> i found a post on pendrivelinux.com from 2007 that says that it was not possible then
<Odd-rationale> WDC: well, don't have xfce at the moment... so i can't help much more... sorry...
<WDC> Odd-rationale: np
<linuxlerner> WDC: are you using compiz?
<WDC> linuxlerner: Yes
<Odd-rationale> oh. well that makes a difference...
<Odd-rationale> :P
<linuxlerner> i had same problem yesterday
<linuxlerner> lol
<Odd-rationale> just have to go to ccsm --> general options --> desktop size
<linuxlerner> do you have the compizconfig tool
<Odd-rationale> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<WDC> That's crazy
<WDC> lol thanks
<Odd-rationale> i prefer compizconfig-settings-manager over simple-ccsm...
<linuxlerner> ! workspace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace
<linuxlerner> ! viewport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viewport
<linuxlerner> ! viewports
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viewports
<Odd-rationale> !linuxlerner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxlerner
<linuxlerner> wtf
<Odd-rationale> :P
<linuxlerner> someone did the viewports yest.
<ranfow> sudo aptitude purge ~ilinux-image-.*\(\!`uname -r`\)
<ranfow> anyone know why there is ~i before linux-image?
<ranfow> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> where are you getting that command?
<WDC> Odd-rationale: THANK YOU
<ranfow> from a forum
<Odd-rationale> WDC: np
<linuxlerner> lol it was the compiz-fusion channels bots that i was thinking about
<ball> Does it come with monkeys?
<ranfow> an reply said it specified the package linux-image**
<ranfow> ball: do you ask me?
<ball> ranflow: sure :-)
<ranfow> ball: I don't know. may be not
<ball> Okay, I'll try to get some via rsync then
<ranfow> without "~i", the command just add one more return: writing extend state information
<tom1122> I'm running eeeXubuntu. After a screwy update a week ago, I no longer have any wireless capable devices apparently. iwconfig and modprobe can't find anything, and i install linux-backports-modules to no avail. What went wrong?
<Morgwyr> Could anyone help me find a howto on bridging network connections:
<Morgwyr> I've been searching and searching to no avail
<source> saluton
<mojo> hello everyone
<mojo> I would like to ask for help
<mojo> my Xubuntu 8.10 now lost sound even though lspci, dmesg indicates that the sound module is loaded
<mojo> can some1 sit with me to help me out?
<mojo> please
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a program that Ubuntu can use in order to find any hidden files or hidden partitions on a hard drive? My reformatted hard drive claims that 7GB of space is used atm and I don't know how.
<R1cochet> swap?
<illmortal> I'm checkin in partition editor and it doesn't show what exactly is taking up 7GB. And I don't quite know how to mount this drive to check if it has any content inside.
<R1cochet> is it a new drive?
<illmortal> Yes.
<R1cochet> how big is the drive?
<illmortal> 500
<R1cochet> and it says u have 493?
<illmortal> no it says i have 465 then shows 7.8gb is used.
<illmortal> thus giving me a total of 458 free space.
<R1cochet> and theres nothing on it?
<illmortal> 42GB of space taken from me is already pissing me off lol.
<illmortal> not that I know of... I just finished reformatting it.
<R1cochet> open a file brower and tell it to show hidden files
<R1cochet> that 42 is decimal to binary
<illmortal> i've gotta mount the HD first, which i forget how, of course.
<source> it's ok
<source> 7.8GB
<source> illmortal, the HDD is using NTFS?
<illmortal> nope.... basically before the reformat i had 2 partitions on this SATA drive.
<illmortal> 1 was 50gb for Linux the other was like 410gb for space
<illmortal> i decided to reformat the drive and use the full drive as a storage drive. So I deleted the partition (both were ext2) recreated the partition as ext2, and format to ext2
<source> fat?
<source> fat 32?
<illmortal> and now all of a sudden i have 7gb of ghost data on my drive.
<illmortal> <_< ext2
<illmortal> ext2 only.
<danyaelx> anybody here who knows where I can find a list everything that is in /dev in xubuntu and its ownership? I'm restoring a /dev that was accidentally chowned with chown -hR username /dev/ I have gotten some if not most of the ownership back to normal but I'd like to check if I've missed anything
<source> anybody compiled kernel 2.8.28 in hardy?
<csc__> please help me with usb-creator. i am formatting an usb disc in various way, but NO parition is recosgnized by usb-creator? what am i doing weong? in the first case i made a 250GB partition with fat32, bootable, in a second case a smaller one, in the third case I used an ext partition NONE is recognized by usb-creator. i am stuck. as last case i plugged in an old small usb stick and it was recognized immediatly. please help
<TheSheep> csc__: if you get no answer here, maybe try on #ubuntu or the forums, they might know more
<lufc> ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lufc> Goddamn stupid pil e of SH!!!!!!!!!!
<lufc> eventually.. got back the system from Grub... OK booted Ubuntu.. still little tiny screen within a screen.. altered the .conf and put my video card in i810, default flatscreen monitor 1024*768... rebooted looking good.. big screen filling the monitor.. and Yup there it goes again LOOPING back to Log in!!!
<lufc> Is this just a bug in Xubuntu http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg449074.html or what?
<knome> lufc, have you tried with ubuntu?
<lufc> not yet butwhat about if I try 8.10 of xubuntu the xorg is updated is it any better at detetcing videoi stuff .. I mean damn PuppyLinux works first time out of the box.
<knome> which version are you trying to install?
<lufc> 8.04.1
<lufc> nearly 23 hours now look up
<knome> looking at the url you sent, looks like it's not a graphics issue
<lufc> well it works fine.. in a little box in the middle of my screen.. but the moent I try and put my card in the .conf it causes this loop
<lufc> so now I'm at te login screen again..... if i login it'll lop back here teasing me with a full screen view of the desktop as it goes..
<knome> lufc, your description doesn't really match with the bug report.
<lufc> so i know its capabale of displaying it
<Sinister> is there anything faster or better than devede ?
<lufc> well I dunno what all I can tell you is as above..
<knome> Sinister, supposedly not
<lufc> bug report or not..
<Sinister> takes 2 hours sometimes
<knome> Sinister, you have a lousy pc? *cough*
<knome> lufc, did the live cd work in the correct resolution?
<lufc> dunno never used it
<Sinister> pent 4 3.2 4gb ram 1.6tb hard drive space i think its ok
<knome> Sinister, what are you trying to do with it then?
<lufc> ok gone into terminal
<lufc> edited the .conf again
<knome> Sinister, i don't know devede very well...
<Sinister> i want the best quality
<lufc> my edit of i810 had been overwitten by something and it ws running as "vesa".. edited it again.. log in as user....
<lufc> ....
<lufc> ,.. looped back to login again
<lufc> back into terminl edit the .conf
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lufc> edit out all the pci stuff and board stuff. jus put driver i810
<lufc> log in
<lufc> ......
<lufc> looped back
<lufc> it never ends
<lufc> not very helpful or intuative this?
<knome> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lufc> how do i get back to the graphics setup options
<knome> did you read the link
<knome> ~10 rows back
<knome> and can you login with a lower resolution?
<lufc> !mannersback
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mannersback
<lufc> oh that one doesnt work either!
<knome> !resolution | lufc
<ubottu> lufc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<knome> the last link
<lufc> thanks I'll try that
<lufc> To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » <--- sorry this is not being accepted syntax error
<lufc> knome
<knome> without << and >>
<knome> ah
<knome> ?dm == gdm
<knome> i have to go now
<knome> i hope you'll get help
<lufc> thanks mate
<lufc> oooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.. +this+ looks promising
<lufc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6218755&postcount=11
<lufc> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! at last
<lufc> logged in on the desktop.. no looping full screen
<j1mc> :)
<lufc> nearly 24 hours later heheh now for bed!
<lufc> thanks all... night night
<dayo_> do gnome themes work on xubuntu? i'm trying to change my theme, but i can't seem to find any except for the ones at xfce-look.org, and those
<dayo_> well
<dayo_> they're not what i'm looking for
<ThePub> depends on what you mean by "gnome themes".  gnome uses a different window manager so the metacity themes won't work on xfwm that I'm aware of.  icon and gtk+ themes though are not window manager-specific so there should be no issue.
<ThePub> dayo_: didn't realize how much time had gone by :)
<robile> i just installed xmms over synaptics but i cant find it in my start menu :o -> where should the  program be located? i dont find it in /usr/bin ]-:
<nitro2k01> Not sure how linux organizes it files (I'm more into BSD) but try /usr/local
<nitro2k01> /usr/local/bin even
<nitro2k01> robile:
<robile> nitro2k01, thx ill take a look
<ThePub> if you've installed xmms it should be listed in the package database.
<likemindead> Rhythmbox, Banshee, Amarok, or _________ ? What do you prefer in Xubuntu?
<ThePub> quickest way to tell from the commandline would probably be dpkg:  dpkg -l xmms
<ThePub> and dpkg -L xmms would list the files and their locations
<ThePub> likemindead: mpd, it works anywhere I am ;)
<sinbox> is it xmms or xmms2 robile ?
<likemindead> mpd? New to me.
<robile> sinbox, xmm2
<ThePub> it's a player daemon with a zillion frontends.
<robile> The-Kernel, thaaaaaaaaanx, that command rox! i will write it down
<sinbox> mpd sounds good, apparently it can stream to icecast2 as well
<likemindead> A bit over my head, I think. But cool sounding.
<likemindead> The latest Banshee is working best for my large library.
<The-Kernel> lol no problem
<sinbox> OK I haven't tried xmms2 robile  so can't really help, I guess you'll have to RTFM on this, but same as mpd it's a demon and you need a frontend to tune into it if I read correctgly
<robile> i already found it sinbox but thx
<guyiom> back
<likemindead> IN BLACK?
 * likemindead plays air guitar ;D
<guyiom> haha sorry for the useless comment
<likemindead> Hmm... apparently The-Kernel is not an AC/DC fan. :(
 * likemindead is away: I'm busy so STFU.
<sinbox> tsk tsk: language
 * likemindead is back (gone 00:09:58)
<likemindead> J/K LOL ZOMGWTFBBQ!!1!
<likemindead> Anyone here use XSane?
<likemindead> I'm getting weird errors when I open or close it but it seems to work fine. :-/
<sinbox> I have no problems except it won't scan unless I resize the scan area
<sinbox> otherwise I get errors
<likemindead> Bleh.
<likemindead> Know of any decent alternatives or is XSane pretty much it?
<sinbox> well, truth be told: I haven't look ed for alternative, in the end it works fine
<likemindead> True.
<sinbox> and Canon is not the best manufacturer for linux drivers
<sinbox> they are seriously well hidden on their websites
<likemindead> Ah. I'm using an HP Officejet. Used the latest hplip too.
<ThePub> I think you're pretty well stuck with Sane, even if it'll drive you the opposite.
<sinbox> in san E.T. is good for me
<ron_o> what's the command to use for xubuntu to switch desktops?
<ron_o> I'm trying to set up my own shortcuts but for the life of me I can't find the command to do so.
<likemindead> Ctrl+Alt+right or left arrow
<ron_o> no, the command.
<ron_o> I can type 'ctrl + f1'
<ron_o> to 'f4' and it will work.
<ron_o> I know that xfce is trying to be gui based. But sometimes a simple file is just plain easier to manipulate like in fluxbox.
<ThePub> huh?
<ThePub> oh
<ThePub> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard -> Shortcuts tab
<ThePub> To edit the default set you have to first click "Add" and name the changes.
<ThePub> well that's not what you want, sorry
<ThePub> same concept, but it's "Window Manager", then the "Keyboard" tab :)
<likemindead> (I'm using Compiz, BTW...)
<ron_o> ThePub, I'm asking for the command. you can't do anything without a command. i know all that.
<ron_o> in my shortcut keys file I see nothing suggesting the command to change desktops.
<sinbox> add one?
<ron_o> no, chage desktops with shortcut key.
<ron_o> there is one built in, but I'd like to change it to my own.
<ThePub> unlike fluxbox, xfce actually has a good shortcut editor if you use it.  there's really no advantage to editing the file.
<ThePub> USE THE EDITOR
<ron_o> ThePub, I am.
<ron_o> what's the command for changing desktops. :/
<alienkid> Hi I just installed xubuntu and My external speakers aren't working
<ron_o> there's xflock4 to lock the screen and xfrun4 to run a command.
<ron_o> alienkid, are headphones working?
<alienkid> let me cheek
<ron_o> run $aplay -l to see if your OS detects your sound card.
<ron_o> back to the other: what command to switch desktops?
<sinbox> sorry not on Xfce right now ron_o , but if you are editing the shortcuts you can possibly create your own?
<ron_o> that's what I want. :)
<ron_o> yah.
<csc__> is there some who can explain why usb creator does not accept/recognize usb hard drives and only allows usb optical stickys?
<alienkid> when I try to run  $aplay -l the terminal tells me: "bash: -l command not found"
<ron_o> that's an Elll   'l'
<ron_o> type in $aplay and see what you get.
<alienkid> nothing happens
<ron_o> that's an 'l' after a k right?
<ron_o> 'l' as in Lemon?
<alienkid> yes
<sinbox> you're not putting the $ in there are you?
<alienkid> I was
<ron_o> that just denotes it's command line is all.
<ron_o> skip the $
<sinbox> and without it you get results?
<alienkid> yes
<ron_o> what prints out? "don't quote it
<ron_o> does it recognize your soundcard?
<alienkid> yes
<ron_o> does your headphones work?
<alienkid> at least I think so
<ron_o> quote one line of it.
<ron_o> I just didn't want you to paste too much here. :0
<ron_o> ;)
<sinbox> yeah, the spambots are watching us
<sinbox> m00m
<alienkid> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<ron_o> ok.. os it's probably in your mixer.
<ron_o> try $xfce4-mixer
<alienkid> what would it be called in the mixer
<alienkid> ok volume control came up
<ron_o> probably HDA intel.. but don't know.
<ron_o> put everything to max..
<ron_o> and see ifyou get sound then.
<alienkid> found it
<ron_o> then just fool with it like I do. :)
<alienkid> my speakers are making breathing like noises after raising frount
<alienkid> front
<ron_o> that has to do with your sound card and or speakers. Not xubuntu.
<sinbox> make sure the source is also turned up
<ron_o> as long as you get sound, you're on your own. :)
 * sinbox usually turns everything up to 11
<alienkid> how do I test them?
<sinbox> what are you actually playing CD mp3 line in?
<alienkid> hmm?
<sinbox> erm let me check if I have enough lecky to start a 3rd machine, brb
<bjorn_> hi, I turned off the xfce4-panel so now i only got a desktop backgrund. How can i start the panel up in the "default" way again=
<sinbox> erm start a terminal somehow and type: xfce-panel in it
<sinbox> oops no xfce on the other machine
<bjorn_> sinbox, i can but when i close the terminal it closes with it. I want to run it in the background
<sinbox> add & at the end of the command line
<sinbox> "&" without the qoutes
<sinbox> quotes*
<juanantonio> Hello
<juanantonio> There someone?
<sinbox> sort of
<juanantonio> I had installed Kubuntu 8.04, but I have installed xubuntu desktop from the repos, it is very cool and fast
<Elven__> hello everyone
<juanantonio> but how is that changing my system? Have I the same kernel and system number?
<Elven__> can someone give me a little hint? how can i install xfce 4.6 to ubuntu intrepid?
<sinbox> juanantonio, same as, just the desktop environment changed
<juanantonio> Elven, I am so new, but I run Adept or Synaptic and I installed Xubuntu desktop from the repos
<juanantonio> Sinbox, so i have Xubuntu 8.04 and Kubuntu 8.04, both the same, both 64 bits and so on
<Elven__> juanantonio: yes, i know, but it will install stable 4.4.2 xfce and i like to test 4.6
<juanantonio> Ok, then I can't help you, hehehe, I advised I am so new in Linux and even newer in Xubuntu
<Elven__> thats ok ;)
<sinbox> guess you might have to compile it Elven__ or it might be in the beta repositories (sorry don't know how to enable those)
<source> saluton
<Elven__> sure i am looking for beta repositories but cannot find them :(
<charlie-tca> Elven__: I think it is in proposed
<sinbox> ask in #ubuntu maybe, more people in there
<Elven__> ok thanks
<juanantonio> How can I see the volume circle in the taskbar? I can't just do it by Adding element to panel
<charlie-tca> juanantonio: what version of Xubuntu are you using. Normally, right-click the panel and select "Add new item"
<juanantonio> Yes, but I can't see it
<juanantonio> I use 8.04 and click that
<charlie-tca> should be volume control
<juanantonio> Yes, but I click and nothing happens
<charlie-tca> Looks like a speaker with a line along side it?
<juanantonio> I can see up a door, time, transmission item, network and date
<charlie-tca> I believe that is a bug then
<charlie-tca> You could report it in launchpad, if it is not already
<juanantonio> I don't know, if I enter my nephew's session, I can see it ;)
<charlie-tca> It may be conficting with another applet.
<j1mc> juanantonio: can you try adding the volume applet to the panel?
<juanantonio> charlie, but you know what, I have kubuntu and downloaded Xubuntu desktop, and you know it is not completely compatible, or i think so
<sinbox> shouldn't really make that much difference as you only run one at a time though (or am I over-positive on this?)
<juanantonio> I have dragged the item and now it is working, thank you
<alienkid> Hi back again
<j1mc> hi alienkid
<j1mc> charlie-tca: hello.  :)
<charlie-tca> Hi j1mc
<juanantonio> Sinbox, that's not correct, I exit and open one or two sessions depending on the programs I am using ;)
<alienkid> Right now I am trying to network with my brothers Windows XP computer
<sinbox> oh ok juanantonio
<juanantonio> for instance, I prefer instant messeging from KDE and Kopete, but if I am downloading something or web browsing, Xubuntu is very efficient
<charlie-tca> juanantonio: I hope it stays when you restart. I remember seeing a bug report on that, and they have to drag it to the panel each restart
<juanantonio> No problem, last time it started and the only difference is that I entered KDE session before sliding to Xfce
<alienkid> following the guide in the xubuntu doc I type "$sudp smbpasswd -1 [myuesrname]" it then asks for my password but I can't type my password(i.e the only key that works is enter)
<alienkid> *sudo
<sinbox> alienkid: the password does not appear, just type it and then press enter
<alienkid> I have but it refuses it
<alienkid> would a reboot help?
<alienkid> ok I am just going to stop bugging you guys becuase it seems I have to do everything 3 times before it works
<alienkid> so bye again
<sinbox> you're not bugging us alienkid
<sinbox> :)
<juanantonio> Yes, it is perfect now. The only difference now between KDE and Xfce sessions is only that in KDE I have Compiz running and customized
<alienkid> ok i'll come back if I need more help
<sinbox> compiz: wow, I can't run that on the machines I've got :)
<Nalleman> How is system sound turned off
<Nalleman> the annoying "beep"
<j1mc> Nalleman: do you mean the beep?
<Nalleman> yes
<sinbox> plyers
<juanantonio> sinbox, I have a powerful machine, but Vista is like Sauron: its needs have no end
<j1mc> Nalleman: this page explains how to do it:  http://tinyurl.com/29kuqw
<j1mc> i've done that myself, and know that it works.
<juanantonio> and besides, I had a worm in Vista and shifted to Linux, i don't want to know any more of Vista...only, to play ;)
<j1mc> Nalleman: I recommend adding, "blacklist pcspkr" (without the quotes) to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<j1mc> you can just add "blacklist pcspkr" to the end of that file.
<j1mc> that will keep it away between reboots.  if you want it to go away now, just enter, "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr"
<sinbox> I like this best on your link j1mc : “the system beeps for a reason–it’s trying to tell you something–you should leave it on.”
<Nalleman> jlmc thanks
<alienkid> I set up my SMB password but the network places folder isn't in places
<alienkid> also I can't find network settings in applications -> system
<charlie-tca> alienkid: network settings in not used anymore starting with 8.10
<alienkid> ah outdated doc then...
<charlie-tca> Rather, Network and Network Tools
<j1mc> alienkid: you can install gnome-network-admin
<sinbox> I find samba very hapahazard on my 7.10 :/  I haven't given it a proper try on 8.04 yet
<j1mc> charlie-tca: what is Network Tools?
<charlie-tca> Used in 8.04 and below to ping, whois, check what the connection is, etc
<charlie-tca> It installed in Applications -> system
<alienkid> so is there any way to follow along with the doc using the new tools and if so which ones
<charlie-tca> What doc
<alienkid> xubuntu doc
<robile> i installed xmms2 over synaptics but there is no GUI - what can i do? :-(
<charlie-tca> What is the URL?
<alienkid> file:///usr/share/xubuntu-docs/index.html
<alienkid> form the Firefox addressbar
<Nalleman> Now i would like to turn of the "drums" and those sounds. i suppose its in a menu somewhere but I cant find it
<charlie-tca> Connecting to the internet?
<sinbox> robile, check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162369
<robile> sinbox, thank you
<sinbox> ah those drums........ loging sound are great not
<charlie-tca> alienkid: do you have the Network manager in the panel?? Looks like two computers...
<alienkid> yes
<j1mc> Nalleman: "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-sounds"
<charlie-tca> right click it and left click "Edit connections"
<charlie-tca> Should be one for eth0?
<alienkid> auto eth0 yes
<sinbox> j1mc, how would you go about changing the login sounds though (and ideally make them user specific)?
<charlie-tca> Left click it, then click edit
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> then click the last tab, change from auto DHCP to manual
<alienkid> done
<j1mc> sinbox: applications > settings > login window  (will require you to enter a password) > accessibility
<charlie-tca> click in the addresses window, then click Add
<j1mc> sinbox: not sure if it can be set user-specific, but i don't think so
<charlie-tca> Type in the ip address, click in the hilight under netmask, add it, click the hilight under gateway and add it
<sinbox> woldn't have thought so either but I thought I'd ask j1mc
<charlie-tca> Then click in the white area of addresses again or it won´t save the gateway
<alienkid> how do I figure out the gateway and and netmask? Also of which macine??
<charlie-tca> If you are using Static IP, you assign it. The gateway is the ip of the router you use
<charlie-tca> Netmask is normally 255.255.255.0
<alienkid> how would I find them though?
<Nalleman> thunar does not seem to support tabs, is there any other file browser application that does (still lightweight)
<charlie-tca> alienkid: I don´t know. You should be able to enter the router configuration and find it there. You can try
<charlie-tca> 192.168.0.1 for most routers, 192.168.1.1 for Linksys
<alienkid> also what is it for the machine running Ubuntu or  the one running windows(the IP address I mean
<alienkid> )
<charlie-tca> j1mc: The docs are out of date for 8.10 Connecting to the Internet.
<charlie-tca> Gateway and netmask stay the same for both
<juanantonio> Nalleman, try PC Man Folder
<charlie-tca> alienkid: Are you running both machines at the same time
<alienkid> ok
<charlie-tca> ?
<juanantonio> or something like that, it is the one coming with lXDE desktop
<juanantonio> Nalleman, PCMan File Manager
<adrift> hello everyone. I have a few issues I was hoping someone could help me with in Xubuntu, and please excuse my chat etiquette as I don't use IRC all that much anymore. Problem 1: I just lowered the resolution and I'm finding that the wallpaper now looks sorta fuzzy, as though the color settings have been set lower with the change in resolution. Is anyone aware of this sort of issue, and is there a way to fix it?
<Nalleman> juanantonio, ok, will do
<juanantonio> Nalleman, it works very fast, and lloks similar to Thunar
<charlie-tca> adrift: is it an LCD?
<adrift> yes
<adrift> its an old Dell laptop
<charlie-tca> A lot of LCD's have fixed resolution for the best image. Any change makes it fuzzy
<adrift> darn. the fixed resolution was just too tiny.
<adrift> ok well thank you Charlie
<charlie-tca> go in and change the dpi setting.
<alienkid> charlie both machines are on
<adrift> the dpi setting? where would that be?
<charlie-tca> adrift: Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> User Interface
<alienkid> I found the command to see IP address and things it's "ifconfig"
<alienkid> in a terminal
<charlie-tca> adrift: Font DPI
<charlie-tca> change the number to bigger for bigger fonts, I think
<adrift> charlie-tca ok i'll try that. thank
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<charlie-tca> alienkid: Yes. Does that give the gateway and IP you wanted?
<alienkid> unsure
<alienkid> I can't understand what it printed out
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<charlie-tca> Paste it to pastebin and I'll look at it
<charlie-tca> Normally for two systems, either you let DHCP handle it or you assign the IP addresses yourself
<alienkid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99845/
<charlie-tca> According to that, you are connected using IP 192.168.1.47, Netmask is 255.255.255.0, I don't see a gateway
<charlie-tca> You should have the internet up and running
<charlie-tca> Your gateway is probably 192.168.1.0 by that, since the Broadcast Address is 192.168.1.255
<alienkid> internet is but I can't see my windows machines
<charlie-tca> That's different. Install pyneighborhood
<charlie-tca> Then I don´t know how to make it work after that.
<alienkid> so I can change method back to automatic
<charlie-tca> If that works, yes.
<charlie-tca> Just hit cancel if the window is still open
<alienkid> also how can I stop ubuntu from beeping every time I try to move past the end of a line of text
<charlie-tca> Mine don´t beep. Which program? or is it all of them?
<alienkid> xchat
<alienkid> and search boxes in firefox
<charlie-tca> XChat is Settings -> Preferences -> Sounds; turn off the item you don´t want to hear.
<juanantonio> Go to KDE, bye
<charlie-tca> Firefox I don´t know.
<charlie-tca> To turn off the speaker, scroll xchat up to j1mc telling how.
<alienkid> thanks
<alienkid> dinner bye
<charlie-tca> You´re welcome. I´m glad I could help. Good luck
<adrift> charlie-tca: I changed the dpi and it looks a lot better now. Thanks. ok I have a second question. I'd like to add an icon or two to the desktop. As far as I can tell though, there are only a select few file/launcer icons that you can add to the desktop. Is there a way to add more?
<Nalleman> now that i downloaded my new file browser (pcmanfm) how can i make it default?
<robile> is there a way (plugin?) to get xmms to show a window in which other playlistS are shown? to be able to switch between the playlists?
<ThePub> adrift: what do you mean by "an icon"?  you want to put folders, files, or something on the desktop?
<Nalleman> can I make click default for opening files?
<Nalleman> single click that is
<adrift> ThePub, essentially, yes
<adrift> ah he's gone
<adrift> welcome back ThePub
<adrift> anyways, to answer your question. yeah, that's sorta what i was getting at. I wanted to be able to launch swiftfox from the desktop.
<ThePub> I've never had occasion to want to do that, and it doesn't appear as easy as dragging from the menu.  Although you can drag any file from the file manager to the desktop as a copy, link, or move.
<adrift> hmm... i guess the question then is how to add swiftfox to the file manager so that I can drag it from there to the desktop.
<juanantonio> Hello, I am back again
<Aquina> 'lo
<source> o7
#xubuntu 2010-01-04
<ron_o> nope... not here.
<Sysi> have you tried apt? or synaptic
<kpel> when i right click in a file manager window and select "open shell window here" the shell opens in the home dir. Any fixes?
<ron_o> Try looking into "application finder" search for it and see if that link works. A long shot, but hey.
<kpomeroy> synaptic works fine, but the add/remove applications program isn't working. so i can get by with just synaptic but i was wondering if there was a simple fix to my problem.
<elijah_ro> hello
<elijah_ro> este un roman pe aici?
<elijah_ro> i have big problem i install the printer canon LBP2900 and dont work :)
<elijah_ro> please help me
<elijah_ro> :)
<elijah_ro> i am beginer to use linux ubuntu
<likemindead> Canon drivers for Linux are scarce. :-\
<elijah_ro> :(
<elijah_ro> dont can help me?:(
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<elijah_ro> i make
<elijah_ro> all
<elijah_ro> and dont print
<likemindead> Try the above link.
<elijah_ro> dont work printer canon LBP2900
<elijah_ro> i try
<elijah_ro> :((
<genoobie> evenin all
<genoobie> I installed xubuntu and found it to be slow
<genoobie> I'm wondering if my video card wasn't configured correctly
<genoobie> I hope xubuntu is smart enogh to ask me about where it wants to install.....hrm...
<genoobie> hears the sound of hdd being written over...
<genoobie> crunch crunch
<kpomeroy> I am trying to use pidgin but when I click on it nothing happens. Is there a way I can get it working?
<Balsaq> nyt kuluva tietokone ainoastaan jälkisäädös ei hapantua lähettää? mikä olen i-kirjain
<_Pete_> ?
<Balsaq> it wouldnt shut off now i got it
<Balsaq> i had to reseat the rdram i added twice as much ots ok
<Balsaq> whew
<genoobie> Balsaq, have a sec?
<Balsaq> yes
<genoobie> my grub is not working prop
<genoobie> I just installed xubuntu
<genoobie> it wil boot the other OS'es just fine
<genoobie> but not xubuntu
<genoobie> I get error:no such device exists.
<genoobie> and there's the UUID ee8890cfoo
<Balsaq> yes you have been having this problem before
<genoobie> so I booted live and mounted sda5
<genoobie> to see if there was something I could check
<Balsaq> but i am the worst of all the techs who are here genoobie
<genoobie> :)
<Balsaq> Pete, sysi, knome and the sheep are the best
<Balsaq> i never have had any problem with xubuntu, just my other ones
<Balsaq> someday i will know it...maybe soon, but i do not like dual boot at all
<genoobie> hmm
<Balsaq> when i installed xubuntu it went in better and faster that anything i have seen, i gave the entire HD to xubuntu. i have seen many people struggle with the dual boot and i do not know how to help them
<faLUCE> hi. chkconfig has this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkconfig/+bug/450517  when I try to add a service on 9.10 . What could I use alternatively ? thanks
<_Pete_> manually update links in correct rcX.d/ where X is runlevel
<_Pete_> mmh /etc/rcXd.d/
<_Pete_> look /etc/init.d/README
<ocs> hi. if I insert a command in /etc/rc.local it has no effect, after booting, on 8.10 (it seems to work on 9.10) . any idea? thanks
<knome> ocs, did you add a newline after the row you added?
<knome> (just a first reaction)
<ocs> knome: solved, thanks
<l4ng1t> anyone knows how to remote desktop through NAT?
<_Pete_> portforward needed ports from nat-router to the target machine
<_Pete_> needed being 22 if you use freenx which imo is best remotedesktop system
<hal_> good morning room
<Pres-Gas> Hey there, hal_.  What is up?
<hal_> having my coffee and doing some mental exercises for the day. How about you?
<ocs> nick faLUCE
<stefan___> Hi! I dont get any sound with VLC on a new install
<stefan___> Playing an x264 video
<lighta> Hi
<lighta> can someone help me about kde ?
<Pres-Gas> Perhaps, lighta, try posting your question and see if someone jumps in...otherwise, you should try #kubuntu
<lighta> ok :) well I have 2 problems
<lighta> I lost my tray bar (the bar on the office) so I wanna know how to put it back :(
<lighta> I read few doc but didn't find
<lighta> other issue is when I try to open a logical device with remote files (gigolo) he always ask me authorisation and I can't anwser. So I have to open them in other prog like exaile before use them
<knome> lighta, #kubuntu is definitely a better place
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, agreed, except for the gigolo querry, we could cover that since we have it standard.
<Pres-Gas> lighta, for the gigolo query, how are these files shared?  Samba, ssh, etc.
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> idk :( I'll try to explain
<lighta> So my HD is split in 3group : 1for windows7, 1for Xubuntu, 1 for Data
<lighta> I can't reach the windows and data one
<lighta> I really don't know wich protocol is that
<lighta> nothing is on network they're all in laptop
<lighta> I'll go check kubuntu for the rest thx for the info
<lighta> no one can help ?
<retour> with what?
<Fyksen> y, with what? :p
<lighta> hi
<charlie-tca> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lighta> with autorisation issur
<lighta> wait wait I copy past it again
<lighta> when I try to open a logical device with remote files (gigolo) he always ask me authorisation and I can't anwser. So I have to open them in other prog like exaile before use them
<lighta> my HD is split in 3group : 1for windows7, 1for Xubuntu, 1 for Data
<lighta> <lighta> I can't reach the windows and data one
<Fyksen> Sry, I cant help you..
<lighta> having issue with ttf-mscorefonts-installer can someone help ?
<likemindead> It should... just work... what's it doing? Or not doing?
<likemindead> (Just run "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" in a terminal.)
<lighta> hmm when I install a programme or a application his always trying to reach servers
<lighta> wich always failed
<lighta> but I didn't try to install it this way
<lighta> so I just did it and I had some error
<lighta> but maybe problem fixed
<charlie-tca> Is it connected to the internet?
<lighta> should I paste cmd line ? (it's in french :( )
<lighta> <charlie-tca> Is it connected to the internet? sry I don't get it charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> try pinging something from terminal "ping -c 4 google.com" without the quotes
<charlie-tca> If you get 4 responses, you should be connected
<lighta> what's the thing to paste again ?
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<lighta> yes I ad the 4 response for ping
<charlie-tca> okay
<lighta> but wait
<lighta> I paste you previous issue
<lighta> ok it doesn't want to past :(
<lighta> a screenshot ?
<charlie-tca> try it
<lighta> http://zerodatabase.fr/images/guides/temp/ttf.jpg
<charlie-tca> Your network can't resolve host addresses. Looks like it terminates the connection.
<charlie-tca> What version of Xubuntu is this?
<lighta> latest
<charlie-tca> lsb_release -rd    in a terminal?
<lighta> 9.10
<lighta> karmic
<charlie-tca> try pinging sourceforge - ping -c 4 downloads.sourceforge.net
<charlie-tca> here is what I got:   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m47c2fcb4
<lighta> lighta@lighta-laptop:~/Bureau$ ping -c 4 downloads.sourceforge.neping: unknown host downloads.sourceforge.ne
<charlie-tca> yes, it looks like that site is down right now. I can't get a response from there either.
<charlie-tca> So, anything that installs from there will fail at this time
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> it's about 2 or 3weeks now
<charlie-tca> You could try changing the mirror in /etc/apt/sources.list, but I don't know if it is legal for you to use the us archives
<lighta> well I don't really care
<charlie-tca> hehe, okay, I'll paste my sources.list for you
<lighta> thx
<lighta> oh btw having issue with xfce4 is there a special channel for that ?
<charlie-tca> If it is in Xubuntu, here. If it is not, #xfce
<lighta> so this mean yes ok
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> This should be available for a month:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7fa63e0c
<charlie-tca> We know they are working, at least. Just copy it over to /etc/apt/sources.list, then do "sudo apt-get update"
<charlie-tca> That should let you download those apps
<charlie-tca> What is Xfce4 doing?
<lighta> ok
<lighta> I just went into xfce channel
<charlie-tca> okay
<lighta> let me try your thing
<lighta> xfce panel keep going away :(
<charlie-tca> have you tried the wiki advice? !panels
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> Might have to delete/remove the config files, and then put the panels back in place to get rid of the errors
<charlie-tca> But... you will have to re-add the items you have in panel
<lighta> ok, well I did this in command line and had plenty of error, but yeah panel appear again
<lighta> I search in wiki but for taskbar so ><
<charlie-tca> Why errors? no, it is under XubuntuPanels
<Sysi> what problem do you have actually?
<charlie-tca> taskbar is only one part of the panel
<Sysi> do you use the default theme?
<lighta> yes
<lighta> wait guys
<lighta> still dealing with previous issue
<lighta> where do I put your /etc line ?
<charlie-tca> don't put it in sources.
<lighta> lol k
<lighta> gonna take this of
<charlie-tca> you have to put the list I pasted in /etc/apt/sources.list
<lighta> in terminal ?
<charlie-tca> that is where the actual file is kept. Yes, usually you can use "sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list"
<charlie-tca> that lets you editor the file.
<lighta> yes
<lighta> I'm on
<lighta> put it anywhere ?
<charlie-tca> put what anywhere?
<lighta> I did Sudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<lighta> shouldn't I put a line in this file with your source ?
<charlie-tca> You should put most of those lines I pasted in, but you need the medibuntu and universe lines to be able to install those two files
<charlie-tca> copy and paste the section towards the end, for medibuntu
<lighta> ok
<lighta> so I can take all and problem solved ?
<charlie-tca> yup
<Ov3rf10w> check out my xubuntu desktop http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab162/Ov3rf10w/asd/my-xubuntu-desktop.png :))
<charlie-tca> too dark for me to use it
<lighta> ok so I'll do that, easy way
<charlie-tca> Ov3rf10w: reminds me too much of the old green screen monitor I used
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<charlie-tca> lighta: xfce wants more information about what the panels are doing to you
<lighta> oh ok
<lighta> coming^
<charlie-tca> okay
<lighta> well with your f2 thing there isn't problem for the moment so
<charlie-tca> No, but that page should tell you how to fix things in the panel, maybe.
<lighta> hmm yeah 'ill go see them anyway
<lighta> oh I had gigolo issue (remote file acess) can u help ?
<charlie-tca> no, don't know enough about gigolo
<charlie-tca> sorry
<lighta> is it the good chan ?
<charlie-tca> yes
<lighta> ok
<lighta> was scared there was even a gigolo chan
<lighta> but in fact in not really a gigolo problem but more autorisation
<lighta> look like matrix a bit Ov3rf10w
<Ov3rf10w> lighta, yea :)
<lighta> but hope you have good eyes :)
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<Sysi> hmm, i could post a screenshot too
<Ov3rf10w> Sysi, yea
<Ov3rf10w> :)
<lighta> oh and does my paste worked ?
<lighta> (yeah I know it wastn't even half english)
<charlie-tca> The screenshot worked
<Ov3rf10w> lighta, It took me several days to get used to the theme :D
<lighta> no I tryed copy past report for medibuntu
<lighta> I'll try again
<charlie-tca> Don't forget the "sudo apt-get update" first
<lighta> I did it :)
<lighta> well I put all line then update
<charlie-tca> good
<lighta> I need a public key :(
<lighta> still pasthing didn't work ?
<charlie-tca> That's easy too
<lighta> i'm a neewbie :(
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/kuvat/desktop.png
<charlie-tca> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d670a5041
<Sysi> http://lyseo.edu.ouka.fi/~jeremustonen/kuvat/dekstop.png
<charlie-tca> should tell you how to get that key.
<lighta> did my past worked ?
<charlie-tca> which one?
<Ov3rf10w> Sysi, nice background :)
<lighta> kinda romantic :)
<lighta> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d24338304
<charlie-tca> got it. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d670a5041  tells how to fix it
<lighta> yeah yeah I reading it :)
<lighta> k looks ok I did another update to try it
 * Ov3rf10w i have uploaded my green theme, and give you link to download if anybody want? it is .deb file and easy to install, you have and GDM theme...
<lighta> look good so now what should I do ?
<knome> Ov3rf10w, let's see what it looks like - go ahead with the link
<charlie-tca> install those files you want
<lighta> can't I try install mtf thing ?
<charlie-tca> sure
<lighta> heya back
<charlie-tca> did it work?
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> no :)
<lighta> E: ttf-mscorefonts-installer: le sous-processus script post-installation installé a retourné une erreur de sortie d'état 1
<lighta> wm he can't reach sourceforge
<charlie-tca> still can't get to sourceforge?
<lighta> yes it's look like
<charlie-tca> this error is different. It is that something failed during the installation
<charlie-tca> It appears to have started, then maybe lost the connection?
<lighta> my computer freezed on this
<lighta> wait a moment
<lighta> k
<lighta> it's just like before, he tryed many server
<lighta> but couldn't reach any
<charlie-tca> You copied the medibuntu part, did you copy anything else?
<lighta> all
<charlie-tca> and removed what was there already?
<lighta> but I restart my computer cuz...
<lighta> maybe it gone ?
<charlie-tca> no, it won't go if you saved it. You can take a look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> but it should be there. You got through to medibuntu, it looks like. the connection did not fail
<charlie-tca> It might be you have problems with your ISP?
<lighta> hmm perhaps but I doubt on it
<lighta> wich port should be enable ?
<charlie-tca> 80, I think
<lighta> k otherwise permission denied for etc
<charlie-tca> permission denied for etc is correct. That is not the port, but the operating system.
<lighta> yeah yeah
<lighta> but I couldn't chek if it was still there
<charlie-tca> You should run it with sudo in front to do installations
<lighta> I tryed with sudo but not a command
<lighta> what the proper line ?
<charlie-tca> you try "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" ?
<lighta> no well yes now, I was talking about /etc/...
<lighta> I did /etc/apt/sources.list
<lighta> [sudo] password for lighta:
<lighta> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<charlie-tca> to look at sources?
<lighta> I just did sudo for ttf, installer it failed to reach
<lighta> yes for looking source
<charlie-tca> to look at the sources.list, you could use "mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list"
<charlie-tca> it won't let you change anything, but should let you read it.
<lighta> looks ok
<lighta> yeah ok :) got it mousepad thing
<lighta> k so i'll check isp
<charlie-tca> okay, just close mousepad, then. I don't know why it won't connect now, though. The sources should be good
<lighta> are u sure is port 80 ?
<charlie-tca> no
<lighta> ahem k
<charlie-tca> My firewall is such that an application can open the port it needs going out.
<charlie-tca> It closes it again when it is done
<lighta> hmm ok
<lighta> I think I should give up
<charlie-tca> you are almost there, though
<knome> lighta, do not give up! :)
<lighta> ok ok but need a video break before ! meanwhile, what is exactly sourceforge.net port please ?
#xubuntu 2010-01-05
<hal_> i smell coffee
<knome> hal_, that's an interesting hobby. people usually drink it.
<knome> hal_, thanks for the confession, though.
<hal_> its not ready yet..but i am waiting :)
<hal_> good morning knome. how are you today?
<knome> i'm fine thanks :) and you?
<hal_> ok for now. better after my first cup
<knome> hehe, of course
<hal_> yup. how long have you use xubuntu? I have used it now for over a year. I like it. Got my kids hooked on it too. lol
<knome> since june 2007
<hal_> nice
<knome> been using ubuntu since 2006
<hal_> where from? I'm in Texas
<knome> helsinki, finland
<Sysi> knome's from swamp in northern europe :)
<hal_> sweet. met a few people from Finland down in deep Mexico on vacation. Very nice people
<knome> Sysi, even if you live at a swamp, i do not. i live in a forest. ;)
<hal_> lol
<knome> well, the ski tracks start from our door and nearest forest is 20m that way
<Sysi> actually i pretty much live in the forest :)
<_Pete_> In here Jyväskylä we have houses
<knome> yeah, but i live in a relatively big city, remind you
<knome> _Pete_, boring
<Sysi> house can be in a forest
<Sysi> here are some other houses also but still forest
<knome> you could also live in a treehouse in the summer
<hal_> i'm surrounded by asphalt and concrete. Suburbia land
<hal_> at least i can hunt possums with my pellet gun
<knome> lol
<hal_> some rats too
<knome> meh. i have to eat
<knome> bbl
<hal_> laters
<akx> where can i get the source for xubuntu 9.10 usplash theme
<knome> akx, source as in?
<akx> .tar.gz package
<knome> ...
<knome> apt-source xubuntu-artwork-usplash ?
<akx> tried got nothing
<akx> "source package not found"
<knome> sorry, apt-get source xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<knome> should download xubuntu-artwork
<akx> ill try
<akx> not there
<akx> "unable to find source  package"
<akx> can you give the link
<knome> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/xubuntu-artwork
<akx> this is a deb package,,i do not need the .so file i need this images and the .c files
<knome> akx, "the images" as in??
<akx> try apt-get source usplash-theme-ubuntu
<akx> you'll get the tar in the active directory
<knome> usplash-theme-xubuntu then?
<akx> that where the error is source for xubuntu usplash is not found
 * genii sips and thinks about uncommenting deb-src lines 
<akx> any idea where it can be found
<knome> akx, /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<akx> can u just upload the source and give me the link i m in a hurry
<knome> uhm, no?
<knome> !attitude | akx
<ubottu> akx: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<knome> you've asked this for an hour. i should have found out already if you really used your time
<akx> no this is not my attitude my isp is giving his servers a break
<akx> it will shutdown in like 15 minutes
<Pres-Gas> akx, what version of xubu?
<akx> 9.10
<Pres-Gas> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xubuntu-artwork/xubuntu-artwork_0.38.tar.gz
<Pres-Gas> akx, you can get that from packages.ubuntu.com
<Pres-Gas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/usplash-theme-xubuntu
<akx> thankx man i couldnt find the i tried for like 3 hrs
<ron_o> I created a separate /tmp partition for the first time on a new install. Usually I leave /tmp in  "/" . Now, I keep needing to delete files in there to add more space. Even though it's large, 12GB, if I copy DVDs and such it fills up quickly.
<ron_o> is this normal?
<ron_o> from what I understand, /tmp is normally just in RAM and SWAP and so everything gets removed automatically when apps don't need them anymore or you restart the computer.
<TheSheep> ron_o: that's not true
<TheSheep> ron_o: it's a normal partition like everything else, except that some systems may be configured to clear it once in a while, for example on reboot
<TheSheep> ron_o: maybe you should just enable the "delete the image when copying is done" option in your cd copying program
<ron_o> TheSheep, ok. Well then I guess I heard it wrong then. I'll config copy program for it.
<ron_o> the thing that confused me was before on 9.04, on reboot my /tmp directory would clear. Plus, when I closed my internet browser, anything it put in there would clear. now it just stays there even on reboot.
<Pres-Gas> ron_o, you may be thinking of solaris (possibly BSD???).  Their /tmp directory was also the swap file.
<Pres-Gas> I don't think it is anymore, but it used to me
<Pres-Gas> s/me/be
<ron_o> Pres-Gas, yah, maybe.
<ron_o> the next time I reboot this machine, which at this moment it looks like about never (it's so stable) I'll see what's going on in the swap. :)
<Pres-Gas> ron_o, did you configure a different swap partition?
<ron_o> I just created a totally separate partition now and never have before. Other than that, nothing.
<ron_o> rather, I meant in /tmp...
<ron_o> so sorry. I wrote the wrong thing.
<Pres-Gas> Hmmm, it should have complained if you did not make a swap partition
<ron_o> I did... I have swap.
<Pres-Gas> So you have / swap and /tmp, ron_o?
<ron_o> yah, sorry for the confusion.
<Pres-Gas> np
<ron_o> ... /swap 2GB and /tmp 12GB
<Pres-Gas> How big is your / ?
<ron_o> my / is 16GB
<ron_o> yah, big, I know.
<Pres-Gas> No other partitions?
<ron_o> ... /boot @ 1GB and /home @ the rest...
<ron_o> plus another spare / (figuring instead of upgrading, I like installing fresh).
<Pres-Gas> Whoa, /boot is pretty big...512 would have been a tad on the large side, 256 ideal unless you plan on keeping a ton of kernel images
<ron_o> Pres-Gas, I agree. However, I have plenty of space... I ran out of space when everyone was recommending 100MB, so I just went large.
<ron_o> .. /boot is pretty important to care about 512MB.
<ron_o> hehe, 512MB is nothing until you run out of space. :)
<Sysi> fedora's default /boot is 200mb
<ron_o> that's a very good size 200mb.
<ron_o> if I ever do it again, I'll go about that size because everyone just complains about my large /boot'eee  ;->
<ron_o> some say, the larger /boot'eee the better, but I digress..
<likemindead> Zzz
 * Pres-Gas slaps likemindead
 * charlie-tca thinks slow is good, sometimes
 * likemindead wakes up & wipes the drool from his cheek/desk.
<likemindead> So... http://www.google.com/phone ?!
<Pres-Gas> sometimes...it is like I get busy at the day job...and then I miss the action here...
<likemindead> There's only eight or so folks in here that are actually active. :-\
<knome> likemindead, well, you have to be happy we are hyperactive
<charlie-tca> We could ask some in #ubuntu to come here for help?
 * likemindead just dipped into his vacuum flask of afternoon coffee. :D
<Pres-Gas> Whoa, likemindead is like an Agent in the Matrix!  :P
<likemindead> Decided to hop over from a desktop to my laptop.
<likemindead> My ancient, PIII laptop that love's Xubuntu 9.10, that is!
 * likemindead is ready for some 10.04 action.
<charlie-tca> well, start testing the images monday
<charlie-tca> Alpha 2 is coming, which is my time to swithc
<diego453686> Hi, I've got a doubt regarding a video card ati mobility radeon x1400, the problem is that the drivers installed by envy un xubuntu 8.10 are not compatible with with 9.04 and so on, so is there a way to get this card working with 3d acceleration
<diego453686> sorry it was cut off I mean that driver of ati mobility radeon x1400 are not compatible with 9.05 and so on
 * likemindead dreads ATI...
<charlie-tca> didn't have a 9.05. We have 9.04 and 9.10 after 8.10
<diego453686> sorry 9.04 a finger mistake
<Sysi> newest is 9.10
<diego453686> yes karmic koala
<likemindead> Have you tried 9.10, diego453686?
<diego453686> yes
<likemindead> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214858&highlight=radeon+x1400
<charlie-tca> I don't think 9.10 uses envy
<diego453686> I know the problem but not the solution, ubuntu 9.04 and foward uses EXA instead of XAA
<lighta> Hi
<Pres-Gas> Hello, lighta
<likemindead> Ahoy.
<lighta> :), my round 2 versus ttf-msthing...
<lighta> !
<lighta> where can I check instalation log file ?
<charlie-tca>  /var/log/installer is a starting point
<lighta> like when I used application>add/remove an app and I got an error is there a log file and if yes where is it ?
<lighta> hi charlie ok thx^
<charlie-tca> yes, the logs are all kept in /var/log
<charlie-tca> If you can't find it anywhere else, you look through /var/log/syslog , but that takes a long time
<lighta> hmm I looking it trought firstly but there like 6 file and a folder, can you be more precise where I should chek or it depend on my app that I add ?
<charlie-tca> not really, look at the dates and try to find the one closest to when you did the installation
<lighta> hmm should I open the syslog document with something special ? can't read nothing there
<charlie-tca> open it in mousepad
<lighta> yes I just did it it's fine^
<lighta> does it exist a xubuntu sofware who check your hardware and offert you to install some pilote for it ?
<likemindead> What's a "pilote" ?
<lighta> hmm drivers ?
<charlie-tca> Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<lighta> he only tell me that none onwners drivers is in use on this os
<lighta> well nevermind I deal it after, so I just dl msttcorefonts_2.6.tar.gz wich is an archive but how do I install it now ?
<charlie-tca> Can't install it from synaptic package manager?
<charlie-tca> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<lighta> I don't see it in the synaptic package manager, but as I already got it an archive isn't a simple way to intall it ? (ttfmscorefont)
<likemindead> Just run "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts" in a Terminal.
<likemindead> That's what I did. Easy.
<lighta> hmm actually main probleme is that I can't reach sorceforge.net when I do that
<lighta> we already try yesterday with charlie-tca to add source and key but it changed nothing
<likemindead> Sounds like the problem is on their end. You said you had a .deb package? It may want to download the fonts too. :-\
<rcscomp> I have full-sized a window.  How do I un-fullsize it?
<likemindead> Uh... what program?
<rcscomp> rdesktop
<charlie-tca> try F11?
<rcscomp> Well, the problem is that the keys get sent to the remote machine whenever the rdesktop window is active.
<likemindead> D'oh...
<likemindead> I'd create a shortcut via Settings>Keyboard.
<lighta> cut connection ?
<rcscomp> Actually, that made me think of something though.  I don't use rdesktop in full screen mode, because it doesn't work right with dual monitors.  But I just tried ctrl-alt-enter, which made it fullsize, and then ctrol-alt-enter again and now I have the window with a title bar.
<charlie-tca> Then you can grab a corner to resize the window
<charlie-tca> cd ..
<rcscomp> yep, it works now.  It would be better if I could right click the window in the panel and choose "un-fullscreen" or something like that, but this works I guess.
<lighta> ? ubuntu paste server
<likemindead> paste.ubuntu.com
<lighta> here my mscorefont error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/351989/
<lighta> it's in french (well haf)
<likemindead> Try changing servers in Synaptic.
<lighta> point is when I try to install a program with packet manager it's always run this configuration for mscorefonts wich provide an error but program look working anyway
<lighta> ok i'll do that
<likemindead> Open Synaptic. Then choose "Settings>Repositories>Download from: Other" and select the best server for your connection.
<lighta> for sourceforge they all fail
<lighta> is it #synaptic chan that you told me to ask in ?
<knome> it is a problem in the ubuntu package.
<knome> seemingly.
<knome> or a problem with your internet connection
<charlie-tca> brb
<knome> lighta, worksforme.
<lighta> hmm idk knome I can't ping them neither
<knome> i just reinstalled that package and it works
<knome> are you sure sf.net isn't somehow blocked?
<VickKleen> say I thought when you install Xubuntu it will automatically add windows partitions to fstab, I installed 9.10 and there are no partitions added...
<lighta> give me a server adress I'll check
<knome> lighta, see pm.
<VickKleen> anyone?
<uNoMe> What is the recommended graphics card and processor speed for Xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> graphics - any that work with Ubuntu should work
<charlie-tca> Processor - minimum 400MHz
<lighta> VickKleen, I didn't rally understand your question but yes you should have 2 new partition
<uNoMe> Okay, I opted for xubuntu because i only have 256mb ram. So im not sure what works with ubuntu.
<VickKleen> I said I thought Xubuntu will add in Windows partitions automatically when you install Xubuntu to fstab, but it didn
<VickKleen> didn't...
<charlie-tca> uNoMe: what speed cpu?
<VickKleen> 256MB of ram isn't going to run Gnome good at all
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu doesn't run Gnome, though
<uNoMe> hmm pretty good i think
<uNoMe> def 2Ghz+
<uNoMe> pentium 4
<VickKleen> charlie-tca: I was talking about what uNoMe said... ;p
<charlie-tca> with 256MB ram, you should be okay. You are a little short to run big programs like OpenOffice.org
<uNoMe> i ask this because the whole thing feels pretty sluggish.
<uNoMe> and multi-tasking puts it over the top.
<charlie-tca> You may find you need about a 1GB swap partition/file
<charlie-tca> it will
<VickKleen> yeah 256mb in Xubuntu isn't as snappy as it should be
<charlie-tca> but you can run Xubuntu
<VickKleen> to many services and background processes going on
<uNoMe> yeah, it def. runs, just not as well as I would like.
<uNoMe> do you have a suggestion for an OS that would runner a little snappier?
<ron_o> uNoMe, don't run any applets in xubuntu, they can be quite hard on old systems. Also, you should consider using fluxbox as a window manager. To be honest, 256MB is the bare minimum required.
<ron_o> uNoMe, run DSL (Damn Small Linux) and run it it RAM..
<ron_o> it's a live system...
<uNoMe> Hmm.
<ron_o> also, maybe Puppy Linux. But Puppy isn't Debian based.
<uNoMe> Okay, ill look into that.
<uNoMe> I dont use it as a primary OS
<charlie-tca> actually, 192MB is the absolute minimum ram for Xubuntu
<uNoMe> i mean primary computer
<uNoMe> but its better than it being essentially a brick under XP
<ron_o> ahh, XP is still a hog.
<VickKleen> uNoMe: well I hope you can handle working with --> rcconf, install it in Synaptics, then kill off what you don't need, and then in the Control Panel - Session & Startup - Application Autostart uncheck for new hardware then after this you might get a bit more snap
<VickKleen> I was thinking of trying Absolute it's suppose to be fast
<VickKleen> uses the Icewm though
<uNoMe> Not familiar with rcconf
<VickKleen> well get familiar then :)
<uNoMe> heh.
<VickKleen> install then run --> sudo rcconf
<uNoMe> Is it just like a checkbox GUI type thing?
<ron_o> uNoMe, the thing is, you *can* even run a linux version on 100MB RAM or less, but the more you ask of your computer, the more your OS will ask of you. That is, you'll need to brush up on some techniques and learn more than the average person.
<VickKleen> yeah, to kill startup processes
<uNoMe> Yeah.
<VickKleen> but you need to know what the startup process are, if you don't, then don't mess with them, the ones you don't just ask what you can and can't do safely
<uNoMe> Well thanks for your help,
<uNoMe> ill look into that.
<uNoMe> have to run now.
<VickKleen> it's a must have, surprised Ubuntu doesn't install it by default, yeah guess they want us all to be noobs
<VickKleen> LOL
<charlie-tca> Why not just kill them in sessions and startup?
<VickKleen> cause that doesn't list all of them
<ron_o> VickKleen, hehe, nice tool. :) just d/l and used it.
<charlie-tca> I have to check it out, too
<ron_o> there are tons of tools I don't know about. Just so hard now, because now that I have rcconf, by the time I use it again I'll forget the name. :/
<aletheia84> i need some help configuring my screen resolution in xubuntu 9.10 can anybody help me???
<ron_o> aletheia84, the gui tools don't work?
<VickKleen> rcconf is a standard Debian run tool
<aletheia84> no my max screen resolution is 800x600 and i need 1024x 768
<charlie-tca> So, is rcconf going to work with upstart?
<ron_o> so Settings >> Display doesn't list 1024x768?
<aletheia84> no it doesn't
<Ov3rf10w> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aletheia84> it is an older toshiba laptop probably about 9 years old
<Ov3rf10w> in screen section add:SubSection "Display"
<Ov3rf10w> Modes "1024x768"
<Ov3rf10w> EndSubSection
<ron_o> aletheia84, configuring xorg.conf may take some knowing.
<VickKleen> I'm not aware that Upstart can stop services from running at startup like how you do with rcconf
<ron_o> Ov3rf10w, perhaps too it could be his video driver. I've tried that before and it didn't set things right.
<aletheia84> i have dabbled in it already in the previous versions of ubuntu but in 9.10 there is no xorg.conf file
<ron_o> aletheia84, there is too..
<VickKleen> later guys
<ron_o> try this: $ mlocate -i xorg.conf
<ron_o> it will show you where anything is.
<ron_o>  $ mlocate -i
<aletheia84> what do you mean show me where anything is??
<ron_o> "mlocate -i" is a search mechanism... if you can't find something, then use it and you'll see.
<ron_o> the switch " -i " is to make sure it ignores caps.
<aletheia84> do i need to put anything in the terminal after mlocate -i
<aletheia84> ??
<ron_o> sure.... what you are searching for. :)
<aletheia84> I'm sorry I'm a total newbie to linux
<ron_o> mlocate -i xorg.conf      .... will do just fine.
<ron_o> that's ok.
<aletheia84> what do i do after i locate the xorg.conf file?
<ron_o> you have to be root and modify like Ov3rf10w suggested. And by all means, make a backup first.
<aletheia84> thanks ron_o i will try that as soon as i am able to get back to my computer with linux on it
<lighta> still have this mscorefont error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/351989/ when I use the depository to add prog even after I put the font manually https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts.
<lighta> But font are working fine so how just I take this out ?
<Misio> Hi, does anyone know why thunar doesn't displays OpenOffice file icons?
#xubuntu 2010-01-06
<Misio> Ok, I will survive without them :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello folks
<Sachse_Siechtum> I need some help.
<charlie-tca__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<VickKleen> say isn't xubuntu suppose to have /etc/X11/xorg.conf after the installation of Xubuntu? I'm running this on an old box that's going to use vesa, but there isn't any xorg.conf, so not sure X got setup correct
<lighta> how does I remove ttf-mscorefronts-installer from symantic ?
<VickKleen> I tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didn't do anything, then I booted into recovery mode to try and run it as root, still nothing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok. I have a problem. I use xubuntu karmic koala. I have the nvidia drivers installed....and on every start I login, and the screen goes black and then I'm back at the login screen.
<Sachse_Siechtum> after several tries I finally manage to login.
<Sachse_Siechtum> the number differs...sometimes I need 5 tries sometimes 20...
<Sachse_Siechtum> automatic login doesnt work too...
<VickKleen> uninstall the drivers and try another version to see if that helps
<Sachse_Siechtum> I tried ...I used to have version 185 active...now I have version173 active....no change...not even sure, if the driver is the cause...
<VickKleen> look at the logs
<Sachse_Siechtum> where do I find them?
<VickKleen> ---> open a terminal ---> cd /var/log/
<VickKleen> then
<VickKleen> sudo nano dmesg
<VickKleen> if nothing in there then:
<VickKleen> sudo nano messages
<VickKleen> if nothing in there then:
<VickKleen> sudo nano Xorg.0.log
<VickKleen> hopefully in one of them you'll get an error about booting in
<VickKleen> actually CHECK Xorg.0.log first
<Sachse_Siechtum> .just a moment...
<VickKleen> Sachse_Siechtum: so you don't have to dig through the whole thing, check just the last 20 lines like this
<VickKleen> ----> tail -n 20 Xorg.0.log
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<VickKleen> but if there is nothing there increase the number from like 20 to 30
<Sachse_Siechtum> xorg.0 is empty
<Sachse_Siechtum> nano dmesg is huge.
<VickKleen> my bad, look to see if your Xorg file is just Xorg.log is all
<VickKleen> type ---> ls
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> what do I type to get out of the text editor?
<VickKleen> in nano ctrl x
<VickKleen> at the bottom of nano screen shows the prompts the ^ means ctrl
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok got it :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> xorg.log is empty too...checking nano messages
<VickKleen> so you have xorg.log?
<VickKleen> you've never logged in before to xubuntu?
<Sachse_Siechtum> dunno..there is no text in it
<VickKleen> cause if you had then the log should be full
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm...
<VickKleen> make sure you type 'sudo'
<VickKleen> hehe
<VickKleen> sudo nano Xorg.log
<Sachse_Siechtum> I got text in messages
<VickKleen> k
<VickKleen> but have you ever logged in before?
<Sachse_Siechtum> xorg.log is empty.
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> as root and with my username
<Sachse_Siechtum> in the login screen
<Sachse_Siechtum> Jan  6 00:49:51 jurek-desktop Thunar: Trash directory /media/3CE8AB8BE8AB424E/.Trash-1000 exists, but didn't pass the sec$
<Sachse_Siechtum> Jan  6 00:49:51 jurek-desktop Thunar: Trash directory /media/3CE8AB8BE8AB424E/.Trash-1000 exists, but didn't pass the sec$
<Sachse_Siechtum> ??
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm...random
<VickKleen> not sure about those entries
<VickKleen> looks like something to do with trash is all
<Sachse_Siechtum> so the trash function might cause the login problem?
<Sachse_Siechtum> because I got this message several times in a row
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I got this: Jan  6 00:46:48 jurek-desktop kernel: [   84.268563] ondemand governor failed, too long transition latency of HW, fallbac$
<Sachse_Siechtum> Jan  6 00:46:50 jurek-desktop kernel: [   85.113799] agpgart-nvidia 0000:00:00.0: AGP 3.0 bridge
<Sachse_Siechtum> Jan  6 00:46:50 jurek-desktop kernel: [   85.113816] agpgart-nvidia 0000:00:00.0: putting AGP V3 device into 8x mode
<VickKleen> trash I doubt it, but never know
<VickKleen> that ondemand could be more of a problem actually
<Sachse_Siechtum> I think so too
<VickKleen> that's to help with cpu scaling and if not working then well not sure, but don't see why that would stop X from booting
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have no clue what that message means, btw.
<Sachse_Siechtum> started using Xubuntu 2 Months ago.
<VickKleen> possibly that the scaling isn't supported on your cpu is all
<VickKleen> do you have the two latest kernels installed?
<VickKleen> 14 & 16
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh yeah...before it goes into login screen I see a message shortly...something with...splash....1600x1400 failed
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<VickKleen> that fail is ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<VickKleen> try booting the other kernel
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I had this problem the other kernel also...
<VickKleen> ok
<VickKleen> because you are at the login I suspect it's the video is all
<VickKleen> I know in Ubuntu you can run this to reconfigure X at least in Kola you could, for Karmic not sure
<VickKleen> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sachse_Siechtum> what does that command do?
<VickKleen> I tried that in xubuntu and it did nothing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok a moment...
<VickKleen> for configuring X if you need to reconfigure it
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh I have compiz and cairo dock installed...
<VickKleen> compiz could be causing a problem
<VickKleen> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sachse_Siechtum> a moment
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh cant exec reconfigure xserver..have to be root
<VickKleen> yeah run as sudo
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have that file
<Sachse_Siechtum> xorg.conf
<Sachse_Siechtum> Section "Screen"
<Sachse_Siechtum> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<Sachse_Siechtum> 	DefaultDepth	24
<Sachse_Siechtum> EndSection
<Sachse_Siechtum> Section "Module"
<Sachse_Siechtum> 	Load	"glx"
<Sachse_Siechtum> EndSection
<Sachse_Siechtum> Section "Device"
<Sachse_Siechtum> 	Identifier	"Default Device"
<Sachse_Siechtum> 	Driver	"nvidia"
<Sachse_Siechtum> 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<Sachse_Siechtum> EndSection
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just exec the reconfigure command with sudo...nothing happened...
<VickKleen> change Driver "nvidia" to ----> Driver "nv"
<VickKleen> then see if you can login with that, nv is the default X driver for nvidia
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn I cant save it....
<VickKleen> sudo nano xorg.conf
<VickKleen> LOL
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just wanted to do that *g*
<VickKleen> you have to sudo all the time to gain root access
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I know what sudo means.....I read about it....temp root rights :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok done.....
<Sachse_Siechtum> reboot?
<charlie-tca__> That only works if you have the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file built already
<Sachse_Siechtum> well it is saved....
<Sachse_Siechtum> built?
<charlie-tca__> sorry, meant that for VickKleen
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah ok
<charlie-tca__> Xubuntu quit building the file in about version 9.04
<Sachse_Siechtum> what does building mean?
<Sachse_Siechtum> like compiling?
<charlie-tca__> In this case means putting that file in by default
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> so the xorg.conf is not used by Xubuntu when it boots?
<DKre8ive1> anyone here know what setting I have to put in Mplayer prefrences for audio and video on a ps3 xubuntu 9.10 install
<VickKleen> so what's the replacement now for xorg.conf, how is the stuff loaded?
<charlie-tca__> It is all automatic loading. There is no replacement.
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok so I gonna reboot now.
<Sachse_Siechtum> right?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok brb
<charlie-tca__> VickKleen: the only time xorg.conf is used now is if the user builds it. Most of the time, things just work without it.
<VickKleen> ok
<VickKleen> bbl
<charlie-tca__> Couple of pages I found helpful are : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<charlie-tca__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<charlie-tca__> although it seems really hard to make work sometimes, too.
<aletheia8556> can anybody help me with a screen resolution problem??
<owen1> i can't remove any file on my shuffle since it's all read-only. how to change it? sudo chmod 777 *  is not doing it.
<Venim> hey guys, my xfce is all borked up and i can't seem to figure out why
<Venim> first off, my windows open on the top panel
<Venim> so i can't move them
<Venim> also, my desktop isnt' allowing the for the space provided by the panel
<Venim> and my workspaces won't work
<pegassus> seems to be a compiz trouble
<Venim> compiz is gone
<Venim> at least i thought it was
<pegassus> install the icon compiz and reload your windows manager via compiz icon
<Venim> apt-get install icon compiz?
<pegassus> or in synaptic
<Venim> fusion-icon
<Venim> yeah, i think i didn't restart since i uninstalled compiz
<Venim> or 'uninstalled'
<Venim> ah, there we go
<pegassus> ok
<Venim> now is there a way to make that not happen?
<pegassus> only isf you put on starup sesion
<Venim> how would i go about that?
<Venim> like, i had compiz installed
<Venim> and i want to completely get rid of it
<pegassus> as you see I don't speak english very well. but I try to explain
<Venim> ok thanks
<Venim> as long as you help, you can insult me all you want
<pegassus> well, in youmenu aplication there are a menu named administratoof configuration of xcfe4
<pegassus> then an icon starup sesion
<Venim> ok, you don't have to be an asshole about it
<pegassus> jajajaja ok
<pegassus> you don't beleive me that I don know english
<Venim> ooooo\
<Venim> i thought that you said I don't know how to speak english
<Venim> my bad
<pegassus> I kearn only reading tutos
<pegassus> ok in that icon ther a tabs
<Venim> i've lost you
<pegassus> ok
<pegassus> open you app menu and then go to config
<Venim> what app menu
<Venim> theres no config in that menu
<pegassus> lok for menu that siad configuration of xcfe4
<Venim> ok, i think i found it
<pegassus> config or preference don't kow in engkish
<Venim> what exactly do i need to change
<pegassus> startup sesion
<pegassus> a tab named autostar aplications
<Venim> o, i have to make xfwm start?
<pegassus> you don't use xubuntu?
<Venim> i do
<Venim> that's why i'm here
<pegassus> ok
<Venim> i'll put xfwm4 in there and hopefully that should work
<pegassus> in that tab you can put an aplication to automatic starup whit you system
<Venim> yeah, i know
<Venim> i don't know why the window manager isn't starting up
<pegassus> uuffffff
<Venim> you think it would
<mavyrick> does anyone here have a 13" macbook pro???
<Venim> no, why?
<mavyrick> nvm then
<Balsaq> gotta 13" g4...
<pegassus> if you choose emeral like your windows manager, that why
<Venim> mavyrick: why the 13" specifically
<Venim> i have a macbook pro
<Venim> ok
<Venim> thanks
<Balsaq> nice job pegassus...
<pegassus> Hoo thanks
<Balsaq> i try to understand what the problems is and...BANG you already know and nailed it!
<pegassus> well I don't know everything but if I can help
<sunny6789> hi
<sunny6789> some times my computer just freezes up and i have to restart , no other key would work ,can ne1 tell me whts wrong?? i have 512 RAM and using Xubuntu
<sunny6789> 9.10
<sunny6789> ne one in th r?????
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> whats up
<jarnos> Why shutdown is behind password in Karmic?
<mkultra_> why did xubuntu go to install only
<mkultra_> must have xubuntu in live cd form
<jarnos> mkultra_: Desktop cd is a live & install cd
<mkultra_> hmmm
<mkultra_> i told someone on net diagnosing pc issues to get xubuntu
<mkultra_> they said no live cd
<mkultra_> i even pointed them at images of the live boot they said it was install only
<rapii701> 하이~
<knome> !!-
<tavasti> where I can find bluetooth client program for transfering pictures from mobile phone
<tavasti> using Xubuntu Karmic
<jarnos> sudo sdparm --command=stop <disk> used to work in intrepid; no more in jaunty.
<jarnos> It should stop disk from spinning.
<jarnos> Also usb disk can't be auto mounted after it has been ejected by sudo sh -c 'echo 1 >/sys/block/$1/device/delete' goodbye "$diskname"
<R4v> Hey
<R4v> Can someone help me with something? =]
<Sysi> @ask
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pres-Gas> tavasti, you could try blueman http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/blueman and http://blueman-project.org/
<R4v> I'm trying to install xubuntu on a 2gig usb key.
<Pres-Gas> tavasti, gigolo also seems to do obex connections and should already be installed
<R4v> So i can save files on it, updatet he software i want, remove what i don't, etc.
<R4v> is this the right thing:
<Sysi> "install" with unetbootin or install, with booting to installer?
<R4v> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-xubuntu-9-10-flash-drive-using-windows/
<R4v> Sysi, AFAIK unetbootin isn't persistant is it? so i wont be able to save files, etc.
<Sysi> but usb-creator etc
<R4v> Also, i HAVe to do this from window.
<tavasti> Pres-Gas, ok, thanks
<R4v> I don't understand this casper thing.
<tavasti> for now solved problem with installing gnome-bluetooth, but it wants to use nautilus
<Pres-Gas> tavasti, that was why I pointed to the other solutions above
<tavasti> also blueman opens nautilus...
<tavasti> 'Using gconf config backend'
<Pres-Gas> hmmmm...that was the debug output, tavasti?
<Pres-Gas> I would say that either gconf needs to be modified or update-alternatives needs to be used.
<al2cand> Hi, I would like to know if it is possible to install a wireless router WRT120N from linksys on my xubuntu?
<tavasti> Pres-Gas, I started blueman-applet from command-line, and when I say 'browse device' that appears on terminal
<genii> al2cand: Since it has a web-based control panel, I'd hazard "yes". Plug it in wired first time, configure it thru the it's control panel for the wifi setup, etc
<petsounds> good evening. i just install xubuntu karmic. i can't make thunar open a new tab with ctrl-t. what did i miss? thanks
<Pres-Gas> petsounds, Thunar does not support tabs  http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=4780.0
<petsounds> Pres-Gas, ok thanks
<likemindead> http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/tips_tricks_and_scripts_thunar_file_browser
 * petsounds checks the link
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, I am not seeing tab action in that article.  Hold my hand?
<TheSheep> The file canvas (background) is not configurable, there is no tab facility, no split screen option or many of the other features you find in other file managers. Nor should there be.
<likemindead> :-\
<Pres-Gas> I like a nice, trim file manager
<Airris> hi
<Ov3rf10w> hi Airris
<Airris> um, I just had a hopefully quick question, assuming that I can get this computer to boot properly again, how do I find the error log or what not for ubuntu. Something is occasionally causing this other computer not to boot properly and I want to try and figure out what's up
<Airris> It's a computer I salvaged out of electronic recycling so I wouldn't be surprised if there's more hardware elements that I need to replace :P
<TheSheep>  /var/log/* generally
<Airris> ah. K
<ron_o>  /var/log/messages   and I had to initiate bootlogd
<Airris> at least recovery mode still boots so I have options *starts to tinker*
<Airris> woh. ok, there's a lot of logs in here, any idea which one i should be looking at? It gets to the xubuntu mouse, then near the end of it quickly throws some kind of message then the screen goes black and the system just sits there. If I could just read whatever that was saying it'd probably clear this up
<likemindead> Airris, can you "Alt+Ctrl+F2" to a command line? If so, I'd do that & then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to see if it sorts out your problem.
<Airris> i can give that a shot.
<Airris> hmm, also. note to self: "cat messages" = useless idea :P
<Airris> running those commands presently. It looks like it did find some things to update
<Airris> updates done: hmm. it can normal boot to a commandline out of recovery mode, but still that black screen problem for a completely regular boot. This time it did not appear to throw any kind of message before the black screen
<benchik>  hello
<Airris> hi
<Airris> right, ok now onto ron's suggestion, turning on bootlogd and seeing if that generates any useful feedback
<benchik> so... Xubuntu is less light than Ubuntu. Has Xubuntu lost its' edge?
<Airris> huh?
 * likemindead thinks benchik is quite mistaken.
<Airris> um, ok how do I turn on bootlogd so it logs things the *next* time the system starts to boot. I turned it on and it did a lovely recording... of me shutting down the system so i could try and reboot it normally
<Airris> :P
<benchik> likemindead: well when i check RAM usage, Xubuntu uses same or more than Ubuntu
<Ov3rf10w> benchik, no
<benchik> Ov3rf10w: i checked and that's what i saw
<Ov3rf10w> gnome takes more RAM than a Xfce and KDE
<Ov3rf10w> xubunu is a lightweight os
<Ov3rf10w> xubuntu*
<benchik> Ov3rf10w: ok, i know what it SHOULD be, and once it was. But it's no longer lighter than Gnome
<Ov3rf10w> why is not?
<benchik> i.e. Xubuntu typically uses about 350MB while Ubuntu 280MB
<Ov3rf10w> hmmm....
<Ov3rf10w> Most people would agree with that
<Ov3rf10w> wouldn't*
<benchik> wonder what happened?
<Ov3rf10w> i don't know
<Airris> perhaps depending on what things you have installed and running
<Ov3rf10w> maybe some  application use much of ram
<Airris> since there's also sorts of background widgets and doodads
<Airris> *all sorts
<benchik> I still like xfce cause  it's very stable and has it's own compositor. but on my laptop i use Ubuntu cause it has better battery management over GUI
<benchik> Ov3rf10w: actually i googled and found several posts of people stating what i said
<Ov3rf10w> Most people today do not know what is Xubuntu :D
<Airris> can I interrupt for a sec, still not sure how to get bootlogd to keep running after i reboot
<Airris> well not keep running i guess, but have it start up when i reboot
<benchik> i see
<benchik> didn't check one against the other out of the box
<benchik> another thing:
<benchik> i was wondering whether to upgrade to 10.04 alpha, since i have my laptop as a production system. depending how stable is the alpha (relatively)
<Ov3rf10w> ....
<Ov3rf10w> i don't know
<Ov3rf10w> :D
<Airris> always good to be honest
<Ov3rf10w> i use 9.04 :D
<Airris> hmm, possible alternative solution, i'm in the commandline mode, is there a way to start up xcfe from here? I'm starting to suspect the problem might be with running the gui
<Airris> so if I just turn logging on then try and turn that on, it might bug out and I can catch the error messages since i'll have previously ran bootlogd
<benchik> Ov3rf10w: i use 8.04
<Ov3rf10w> very old :D
<Ov3rf10w> 9.04 is the much better
<Ov3rf10w> i tried karmic but don't like it
 * petsounds agrees
<Airris> hmm, i'm running karmic
<Airris> what don't you like about it
<Ov3rf10w> all
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<Ov3rf10w> lot of bugs
<Airris> other than the problems i'm having which i think are more this computers fault than the software, I haven't found anything disagreeable
<Airris> like I said: this is a salvaged computer, I'm expecting that this problem is due to a hardware failure, I just need to figure out *what* is failing :P
<Airris> hehe
<Ov3rf10w> :D
<Airris> it's really hard to narrow that down too since it only bugs out like this erratically
<Airris> if i change some of the parts around it might boot up right
<Airris> but there's no telling if it just decided to boot up correctly that time and would have worked without any part changing :P
<Airris> huh, that is *wierd* ok so I figured out on my own how to turn on the GUI, and it worked just fine. Perhaps lets see if it boots completely normally if i restart now
<Airris> it's back to booting again *shrug*
<Airris> drat. I can't diagnose this problem anymore then until it starts to break again :P
<Airris> although: theory based on symptoms. I remember when we were trying to get this computer to run a knoppix live cd (to see what was on the harddrive before i blanked it), knoppix kept having problems recognizing the display mode. Now we have the apparent thing that when this computer decides to not boot, it can boot commandline but not a normal boot with the GUI.
<Airris> This computer has some integrated graphics that might be a little funky and perhaps xubuntu can't reliably handle it or something???
<Airris> just a guess until i can find some way to confirm it
<knome> Airris, try the live cd
<Airris> it seems to be taking quite some time to consider the live cd
<Airris> and now appears to have hung up
<Airris> hmmm
<Airris> and we're back to the same problem if i try and boot it up normally
<Airris> huh.
<Airris> and yet if i go in through recovery mode, then do the normal boot option and turn on the gdm manually
<Airris> it works
<Airris> a bit of an extended/annoying process but hmm
<Airris> ah well, i'll worry about it later
 * Airris bows and exits
<Edo> anyone have experience in openvpn?
<Andrew__> Hello, can anyone help me?
<Andrew__> ...
<Andrew__> ?
<Andrew__> Anyone?
<Andrew__> :/
<fabio> Hi
<fabio> has anyone here installed xubuntu on a dell mini 9?
#xubuntu 2010-01-07
<nunyab> Hello, not sure if this is the right place to get an answer but has anyone solved ( simply ) the logon loop issue?
<nunyab> hello...   ?????
<petsounds> good afternoon.. in xubuntu karmic mixer volume always muted after reboot, and i need to scroll up the volume everytime i login. how can i fix this? thanks
<agent_j> petsounds: you might want to try the mailing list instead.
<petsounds> agent_j, mailing list to get help?
<agent_j> yes, because this channel is almost always dead.
<agent_j> try here instead: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-users
<petsounds> agent_j, oki doki. thanks :)
<agent_j> petsounds: signing up is pretty straight forward and it's really really useful.
 * agent_j can't wait for the Xubuntu LTS, and may become madly obsessed and buy a book on C programming!
<petsounds> agent_j, Lucid will be xubuntu LTS? oh i don't know about that :D
<agent_j> actually i don't know
<agent_j> hopefully it is! but i can remember once that kubuntu had a release which wasn't an LTS, even though the Gnome equivalent was one.
<petsounds> agent_j, kubuntu lucid will be the LTS release i guess. no offense but i'm not really into kde :D
<agent_j> what's this thing about not liking KDE? i've been using various *buntu derivatives (mostly Gnome) since late 2006 and i still don't get it.
<agent_j> i should check "recurring discussions" at UF
<petsounds> agent_j, stability. imho ubuntu is more stable.
<agent_j> ah. well i'll be moving to xubuntu when the new release comes out. ubuntu is a tad too slow for me and i only use my laptop for basic stuff.
<agent_j> g2g........ don't forget to test the next RC everyone :-)
<vescha> hi
<vescha> is there a way to use those awesome xfce margins on metacity/gnome?
<FelipeXubuntu> Hi. I'm having some problens with the panels in my desktop
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Sysi> more needed?
<FelipeXubuntu> No. exacly that.
<FelipeXubuntu> No. exactly that.
<FelipeXubuntu> thank you
<vhaarr> Hey, I just did an update on lucid and rebooted, and now my xfce4-panel is a regular window with decorations
<vhaarr> as opposed to a panel-style box
<vhaarr> I looked at the mailing list but I couldn't find any related threads
<vhaarr> also I was unable to find the xubuntu forum at ubuntuforums.org that xubuntu.org/help links to
<likemindead> There's an IRC chan for Lucid. I think it's #ubuntu+1 or something.
<vhaarr> right, but this is xfce-related, so I figured this would be the better place
<vhaarr> perhaps not
<likemindead> I haven't moved to Lucid yet, but I'm really itching to do so. :D
<likemindead> Try #xubuntu-devel vhaarr.
<vhaarr> thanks, I'll pop in after dinner
<likemindead> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/IRC)
<balvonas> vhaarr: rm -rf ~/.config/xfce4/ and restart xfce
<FelpsJ> !xapian
<FelpsJ> Hi... a process named update-apt-xapian-index is running on my system. It's cosuming more than 50% of my processor. Can I stop it? or this is an essencial process?
<Sysi> http://reformedmusings.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/fixing-update-apt-xapian-in-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty/
<FelpsJ> Sysi, ok.. i will try
<FelpsJ> Sysi, thanks
<likemindead> I've noticed that annoying update-apt-xapian hogging my resources too. Thanks, Sysi!
<FelpsJ> likemindead, on the site there is a way that it runs only monthly, not weekly. Not perfect, but looks like it works
<likemindead> Right now it runs every time I boot my laptop!
<likemindead> I'll be trying that fix immediately.
<vhaarr> balvonas: thank you
<vhaarr> balvonas: that didn't work
<likemindead> The aforementioned solution to the update-xapian-index nonsense has made my old PIII laptop much happier! :D
<ron_o>  this is a tough one here. How can I check if my iso is OK? My md5sum keeps changing. Strangest thing. Some here believe it might be hardware related or maybe filesystem related. Im using ext4...
<ron_o> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8579862
<TheSheep> maybe wait for it to fully download first
<ron_o> TheSheep, nope. It did, and every other iso does the same that I've had for ages.
<charlie-tca> It should not change. Mine are stable everyday in karmic
<likemindead> Yeah, that's sounds bizarre, ron_o. I've never had anything like that.
<likemindead> Try the "Check Disc for Errors" option on the Live CD?
<ron_o> at the URL above, the poster thinks it's faulty hardware somewhere. I'll change my system to defaults and check out what's going on there. I've already did memtest, so it ain't memory.
<ron_o> likemindead, yah...
<balvonas> ron_o: i think that reason is bad sectors on your hard drive
<ron_o> likemindead, btw, I was trying to install Debian netinstall in Vbox, but the md5sum problem was on xubuntu.
<ron_o> Don't know what I did earlier, but now my md5sum is working. It wasn't hardware, it must have been software because after a restart it's working now.
<ron_o> I don't think this is worthy of a bug, unless it keeps happening.
<charlie-tca> Not unless you can figure out what happened with it
<ron_o> yah, exactly. Vague bugs should be and are discounted summarily (from what I've seen)
<charlie-tca> If it can not be reproduced by the triager or developer, or there are no good log files to tell what went wrong.
<Tutattis> hey, i encrypted a lvm partition on my hdd using lukFormat cipher. if i do a simple remove/delete tables (quick format) is the encryption lost? I mean if i create new partition table and partitions there wont be an encryption there.. right?
#xubuntu 2010-01-08
<PDG1> I'm without internet right now so searching forums is hard.  anyone know if you can combine keyboard and mouse button presses for shortcuts?
<PDG1> on the ol android phone :p
<charlie-tca> SHould be able to; there are some already such as right-shift + left-mouse button to move a window
<PDG1> okay.  my mouse also has forward and back buttons.  how would I map those.
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<PDG1> its flipping hard to type as fast as a real keyboard with this virtual keyboard. so sorry if I'm slow to respond
<charlie-tca> Mine mapped themselves in apps that will use them
<PDG1> shoot.  maybe ill just have to wait till I get internet again
<charlie-tca> I think they are mapped in /etc/xorg.conf, so it will take some research to find it
<PDG1> so can you change what your mouse shortcuts do?
<PDG1> where do You see those?
<PDG1> oh... xorg
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I think mouse buttons are done through xorg.conf. You probably have to create one, though
<PDG1> so its something like editing a file not changing a setting in A GUI
<charlie-tca> AFAIK
<PDG1> well ill look in xorg.conf
<PDG1> awe Poo... there's nothing in there :(
<charlie-tca> thus the "it'll take some research to find it" ...
<PDG1> and I have no idea what to put in there
<PDG1> yeah... and using my phone isn't exactly convenient. looks like I'll have to wait
<charlie-tca> !info xorg.conf
<ubottu> Package xorg.conf does not exist in karmic
<PDG1> but as far as you know this is possible?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> I checked when I bought the Logitech Track Ball
<charlie-tca> got like 7 buttons
<PDG1> I guess anything is possible with enough patients and determination
<charlie-tca> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<charlie-tca> nope
<PDG1> so what kind of shortcuts do You have setup?
<charlie-tca> This should help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting
<charlie-tca> It gives some samples of xorg.conf
<charlie-tca> I have forward and back, and scroll forward and back on buttons
<PDG1> I'm specifically looking to do something like super forward to do next song in exaIle
<charlie-tca> All you need is to hit the ffw button in exaile with the left mouse button, it jumps to the next song
<PDG1> lol
<jst> Could someone tell me what the default music player is?
<PDG1> but I don't want the window open
<charlie-tca> exaile
<charlie-tca> jst: exaile
<jst> Thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> sure, make it complicated
<PDG1> what's listen for?  is it just another option?
<PDG1> lol
<charlie-tca> yes, it is another music player. We used it as default in 9.04
<PDG1> it doesn't work too well for me so I just use exaile
<charlie-tca> right, that was one of the reasons we switched to exaile in 9.10
<PDG1> beauty :p
<jst> Also, is ALSA still used in Xubuntu 9.10?  "alsaconfig" is not installed.
<PDG1> I think so...
<march> n8
<PDG1> the other option is oos isn't it?
<jst> Whoops, i meant "alsamixer."
<charlie-tca> Alsa-player and alsa-utils are used
<charlie-tca> but we are using Xfce4-mixer
<charlie-tca> PDG1: oos?
<PDG1> I can't remember what its called
<charlie-tca> i see
<PDG1> its an option other than alsa
<PDG1> But I think most systems use alsa
<charlie-tca> oss, I believe. That is quite old and not as good
<PDG1> yeah.  so I've heard
<PDG1> no idea why someone would use it
<charlie-tca> because it works
<PDG1> but so does alsa on most machines. would oss work better on some older hardware do You think?
<charlie-tca> alsa works now, but oss is great for a fallback. Some of the old hardware won't use alsa
<PDG1> didn't know that.  I thought alsa worked on pretty much anything
<charlie-tca> Well, old = isa
<charlie-tca> My systems may not be quite new anymore
<PDG1> I see
<charlie-tca> They only issue I ran into is an old ISA network card that won't work
<knome> charlie-tca, did they EVER work?
 * knome hides
<charlie-tca> of course
<PDG1> yeah, that's why I like Xubuntu. works well on most of my cheap as free computers that are usually pretty old
<charlie-tca> somebody gave me a new system, and most of the components appear to be bad
<charlie-tca> new = amd 32 bit 1000MHz cpu, 384MB ram, ...
<charlie-tca> cost me ram, hard drives, and cd drive so far
<PDG1> I was looking for a buntu to run on my old Craptop I just got 'for free' but view all seen to run too many resources
<knome> charlie-tca, hey! that has barely more ram than my GC
<knome> :]
<charlie-tca> increased ram to 512
<knome> ooooooooh :o
<PDG1> zoom
<charlie-tca> but all these bad parts... Why would you give away a broken system?
<Pres-Gas> Gaaaaaa!!! Jury Duty!!!!
<Pres-Gas> This is not the time for that!
<charlie-tca> Pres-Gas: ha! have fun with that. Last time I got called they said no when I tried to explain that if they didn't do it, why were they going to trial?
<Pres-Gas> heh, nice
<charlie-tca> That seemed to be considered a bad thing to think
<Pres-Gas> Maybe it is just bad to think.
<knome> ...think? what's that?
<PDG1> any idea if there's a buntu that will run well with 128 RAM?
<knome> is it edible?
<Pres-Gas> I am interested, and yet...wanting to actually work.
<charlie-tca> PDG1: server only
<knome> charlie-tca, or the minimal with CLI ;)
<knome> might actually run better...
<charlie-tca> well, yeah. either way there is no GUI
<PDG1> right now I've got puppy... but I grow tired of the system
<charlie-tca> hmmm, can a bad zip drive take out the cd drive?
<Pres-Gas> Minimal...
<Pres-Gas> Server still installs more software
<knome> anything is possible...
<knome> Pres-Gas, i'd be surprised if it didn't ;)
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, is it in the same ata chain?
<charlie-tca> yes
<Pres-Gas> lol, knome
<PDG1> well... is there like... something with openbox maybe...
<charlie-tca> cd primary, zip secondary on the same controller
<PDG1> anyways... extended away = me
<knome> PDG1, minimal + install openbox packages :P
<Pres-Gas> charlie-tca, I have seen that happen...one device in the chain blowing the whole thing
<knome> Pres-Gas, can't promise it runs well with openbox installed though.
<Pres-Gas> I would unplug the zip from both power and ata cable and see if the CD recovers, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I seen it blow out the floppy, and the floppy take out the zip. I just didn't realize it would take out the cd drive
<charlie-tca> yeah, I already tried that
<Pres-Gas> Did the CD recover?
<charlie-tca> noo
<knome> fail :)
<Pres-Gas> epic fail
<charlie-tca> same results both ways. Put a different cd drive in without the zip drive connected, it works
<Pres-Gas> Power surge?
<charlie-tca> killed it, huh?
<Pres-Gas> Prolly
<charlie-tca> no power surge that I know of
<Pres-Gas> hmmm, charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Might be just a bad cd drive, but I can't take a chance on killing another one yet
<Pres-Gas> I have seen stranger things....then again I have seen those CRT iMacs blackened on the inside from smoking run like a champ.
<knome> charlie-tca, i can send a few replacement drives in the mail
 * Pres-Gas vomits thinking about that
<charlie-tca> you got that many?
<knome> charlie-tca, yeah. going to throw lots of old stuff away.
<knome> well, not throw away but give away
<charlie-tca> Costs a lot to send in the mail. I'll probably go pick a couple again
<knome> i used to like to play with them but i don't seem to have that enthusiasm or the time anymore
<knome> you have to let go
<charlie-tca> I know, but I am trying to build a media center pc
<charlie-tca> and I want lots of storage options
<knome> didn't mean you. you still seem to have fun with those, that's great. i don't, so better give the stuff away
<Pres-Gas> Time to go...have fun gentlepeeps
<charlie-tca> I don't do anymore that needed now, myself
<knome> get more storage space as well, but different type ;)
<charlie-tca> Yeah, probably pick up a dvd-rw for this machine too
<knome> well, i'd have at least one of those.
<charlie-tca> got one yesterday for US $40.00
<knome> too bad you're so far away
<charlie-tca> I got three now
<knome> those cost about 22 euros here
<charlie-tca> I just been replacing the cd drives with them
<knome> == 31.5$
<charlie-tca> not bad
<knome> yeah
<knome> rather just buy a new one if one breaks up
<charlie-tca> Yeah, but at one point I had about 12 sitting on the shelf
<charlie-tca> Now I got one
<knome> heh
<knome> i've been giving or throwing stuff away for the last year
<knome> i still want to get rid of more.
<knome> i really don't need all that.
<charlie-tca> I done some of that myself. I am down to two spare motherboards, finally
<knome> hah
<knome> i'm talking about everything else as well
<knome> like non-computer stuff
<knome> like... books
<knome> clothes
<knome> wife's
<knome> oh wait
<charlie-tca> I never give books away. I got reference books going back to the 1950's
<knome> i don't have a spare one
<charlie-tca> heh
<knome> no wife's given away ;)
<knome> you want a cobol-85 book?
<charlie-tca> got one
<knome> though i think i dumped it on the grabage bin already :P
<charlie-tca> good thing I didn't want it, then,
<knome> hehe yeah
<knome> would have had to track it down
<knome> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4BYMvVvMg0 <- that's quite cool
<charlie-tca> I don't remember seeing a two-man guitar before
<knome> me neither
<charlie-tca> That's pretty good :-)
<knome> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdt4i3oyDJA ;)
<knome> even more weird
<knome> watch until ~1:10 when the second player starts also taking notes from below the neck
<charlie-tca> Okay, enough of that. It makes the head hurt watching it
<knome> hah
<knome> what about one man and two guitars? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFqTd-CEjHM
<charlie-tca> Nah, my grandfather used to do that. Also, guitar, harmonica, and banjo together
<charlie-tca> new cd drive works; got a good install
<knome> good :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, it helps to be able to run two or three at a time on hardware
<knome> i think i'm heading to bed now
<knome> see you later and have a nice day/evening
<charlie-tca> goodnight, knome
<foxxspirits> hi all. anyone available to help out a newbie real quick?
<cody-somerville> foxxspirits, whats the question?
<foxxspirits> having an issue with my sound. Although pulseaudio is showing that I should be getting some sound, nothing is coming from the speakers. I have tried going into the alsa mixer and changing the volume there to no effect, installed the libraries, and removed and reinstalled pulseaudio all to no effect. I had sound about 3 days ago, but when I turned off the computer and started it the next day, the sound was gone again :P
<cody-somerville> Can you check that the volume isn't muted? (its a bug that it gets muted on reboot)
<foxxspirits> yea. I noticed that, but it doesn't seem to make a difference one way or the other
<foxxspirits> I also tried removing pulseaudio and installing esound, but again to no avail :P
<cody-somerville> Tricky since who knows what sort of state your system is with audio related packages
<foxxspirits> yea. its a rather old laptop from HP too... gotten everything else to work just fine. can't seem to get the sound working to save my life tho.
<Cubey> hello
<Cubey> Does anyone know of a fix for this? When I hit mute on the keyboard, it mutes... by putting the volume all the way down. When I hit mute again, it does nothing to unmute. I have to then hit volume up to restore it to the level it used to be
<Cubey> ah ha, i think I got it..
<Cubey> ok, well it's half working
<Cubey> now I have mute working and down, but not up..
<Cubey> looks like i fixed it with a script online, and with some modding to it :)
<Cubey> hi
<kazec> hey, I'm having some trouble getting an ssh (and/or FTP) connection to my new server, I keep getting the 'connection refused' error
<howdeep> how can i restore the taskbar in xfce, it has disappeared
<Tutattis> hi . when i create a user besides root, does this user take space in my hdd?
<_Pete_> Tutattis: yes it does
<Tutattis> _Pete_, about how much?
<_Pete_> home directory + some entries in /etc/ files
<_Pete_> couple of KBs
<Tutattis> i installed the system on my 8gb flash
<Tutattis> as a guide told me
<Tutattis> but the man at the guide says to delete normal user after the installation to free up some space
<Tutattis> (ubuntu 8.10 i used)
<_Pete_> what guide?
<Tutattis> http://www.infosecramblings.com/backtrack/backtrack-4-bootable-usb-thumb-drive-with-full-disk-encryption/
<_Pete_> so the guy in guide always runs root account
<_Pete_> "Most the time I end up running things as root anyway with Backtrack so why mess around? "
<_Pete_> which is still a bad idea
<Tutattis> maybe because bt4 has some tools
<Tutattis> that require root
<Tutattis> and most people using it dont use it for everyday use
<Tutattis> just for those tools
<n0-n4m3> XUBUNTU 9.10 ROCKS!!!!!
<Ov3rf10w> xubuntu 9.10 is sucks xD
<n0-n4m3> ;_;
<n0-n4m3> whats the best one?
<knome> uhm
<n0-n4m3> or, which do you prefer
<n0-n4m3> brb
<n0-n4m3> Ov3rf10w, which version do you prefer?
<Ov3rf10w> 9.04
<n0-n4m3> mmk
<n0-n4m3> what is it about 9.10 that makes it sucks?
<knome> i'm running 9.10 and there's absolutely nothing wrong with it
<n0-n4m3> he was probably just being silly :)
<knome> well jaunty (9.04) was quite a lot better than intrepid (8.10), but karmic (9.10) wasn't *that* much better than jaunty which might lead somebody feeling that karmic would be a bad release
<n0-n4m3> ok
<knome> but it definitely brought improvements
<knome> ...and if you install karmic, you can once skip one step in upgrading to ludid, 10.04, the lts release
<n0-n4m3> whats lts?
<n0-n4m3> (sorry i am noob to linux)
<knome> !lts | n0-n4m3
<ubottu> n0-n4m3: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<n0-n4m3> ^_^
<n0-n4m3> can you define support?
<knome> support means updates in repositories
<knome> plus paid user support
<n0-n4m3> ic
<knome> community user support will *probably* last longer than that
<knome> i have to go now
<n0-n4m3> ciao
<knome> but have fun with xubuntu (and with whichever version you decide to choose)
<n0-n4m3> so if you were to do a fresh install of a distro that was no longer 'supported' you wouldn't be able to get any updates
<n0-n4m3> thanks =)
<Ov3rf10w> does anyone know how to install the system sounds?
<Ov3rf10w> on xubuntu 9.04
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sachse_Siechtum> I run Xubuntu and installed the HP software for my HP Printer. The installation goes fine but when it prints, it doesnt print anything.
<Sachse_Siechtum> the printer just swallows the paper and spits it back out. I hear "printing noise" but there is no ink on the paper. when I do test print, it prints, but the quality is bad (B/W)
<bittin|_> somone know how i write floppies in Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !mtools
<TheSheep> !info mtools | bittin|_
<ubottu> bittin|_: mtools (source: mtools): Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.10-1 (karmic), package size 180 kB, installed size 464 kB
<karmina> hello
<karmina> i have a panasonic lumix dmc-ls70 digital camera
<karmina> and xubuntu 9.10 doesn't recognise it
<karmina> what can i do so i can acces it?
<ablomen> karmina, you could try using gthumb to import the photos, always works for me, though i use a canon
<karmina> ok i'll try
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello I just wanted to move huge date (7 gbyte) from HD to USB memory stick...after a long while I got an error message that several data could not be moved and since then my USB stick is not recognized
<ablomen> Sachse_Siechtum, well dont know about it not being recognized, but next time you try make sure it isnt formated as fat since this has a 2gb limit for single files
<Sachse_Siechtum> it had format as fat 32 since I also use the usb memory stick with windows
<Sachse_Siechtum> now I don't know how to access the usb stick
<Sachse_Siechtum> its shown nowhere
<karmina> ablomen, it's not working... it doesn't recognise it and it doesn't appear in the software's catalog of cameras either
<ablomen> hmm, well you can always try and just mount the sdcard in it, if you have a card reader that is
<karmina> well unfortunately i don't have a card reader :(
<karmina> itsn't there a way to like "install it's driver" just like in win or something?
<karmina> any suggestions anyone?
<Timewarper> hi
<Timewarper> i did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, but some of the packages it tried to upgrade werent fetched correctly
<likemindead> That happens sometimes if a server is down or something.
<Timewarper> so i tried to do apt-get upgrade again
<likemindead> I'd recommend you go to Synaptic and change servers under the Repositories tab.
<likemindead> You can greatly speed up your downloads that way too.
<Timewarper> to get the 1 missing file samdump2
<Timewarper> the upgrade failed again,couldnt get samdump2 or it was broken or osmething
<Timewarper> so i did a apt-get remove samdump2
<Timewarper> and an apt-get autoremove
<Timewarper> which removed all no longer needed packages
<Timewarper> (the last one removed about 1500mb)
<Timewarper> how do i fix it now?
<Timewarper> (btw i did an apt-get clean at some point)
<likemindead> Uh... why did you remove samdump2?
<Timewarper> cause the apt-get upgrade said
<Timewarper> it cant be upgraded
<Timewarper> or something
<Timewarper> so i wanted to clean it and reinstall it
<likemindead> Well, follow my advice above first, then reinstall the package.
<Timewarper> so i reinstall samdump2
<Timewarper> run apt-get upgrade
<Timewarper> and i am done?
<Timewarper> all removed packages will come back?
<Timewarper> does apt-get solve missing dependancies?
<Timewarper> with apt-get install?
<likemindead> No... you'd have to install each package individually. But if apt-get autoclean removed them, you don't need them.
<likemindead> And yes, apt-get solves dependencies.
<Timewarper> i did an apt-get remove samdump2
<Timewarper> and then an autoclean
<Timewarper> did the autoclean remove all samdump2
<Timewarper> dependancies?
<Timewarper> so if i reinstall it automatically they will come back?
<likemindead> Yes. Just sudo apt-get install samdump2 (I don't even know what that package is)...
<Timewarper> btw the autoclean i did afterwards
<Timewarper> remove 1500mb of packages
<Timewarper> 3000mb
<Timewarper> around 560packages
<Timewarper> how arent those needed?
<Timewarper> and how do i get them back
<spacitymedic> HELP! My mic is not being recognized....
<spacitymedic> anyone?
<likemindead> Calm down there, spacitymedic.
<likemindead> Give me a second to point you to some help.
<spacitymedic> sorry.... lol My internet is acting wacky.
<spacitymedic> But totally calm.. so what are my mic settings supposed to be?
<Timewarper> likemindead, i get this error when i try to install postgresql
<Timewarper> Starting PostgreSQL 8.3 database server: main* The PostgreSQL server failed to s
<Timewarper> 2010-01-08 11:33:39 EST FATAL:  could not load server certificate file "server.c
<Timewarper>  failed!
<likemindead> Have you checked all the audio settings? You should be able to select the hardware and various software options (ALSA, PulseAudio, OSS).
<Timewarper> could not load server certificate file "server.crt": No such file or directory
<likemindead> Timewarper, did you try a different server yet?
<Timewarper> the problem is not the server
<Timewarper> but this
<Timewarper> could not load server certificate file "server.crt": No such file or director
<Timewarper> 08 11:37:28 EST FATAL:  could not load server certificate file "server.crt": No such file or directory
<Timewarper>  failed!
<Timewarper> Starting PostgreSQL 8.3 database server: main* The PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output:
<Timewarper> likemindead, any idea?
<likemindead> Yes. Try switching servers in Synaptic. Then, if that doesn't work, we'll go from there.
<nuker> y0
<Sachse_Siechtum> jo
<nuker> how to install englightment in xubuntu ?
<nuker> Sachse_siechtum :D
<charlie-tca> !enlightment
<nuker> :0
<nuker> ???
<Sachse_Siechtum> what is enlightment?
<nuker> lol i don't know in irc ppl are talking about lol
<charlie-tca> not in synaptic; you need to ask where you got it from...
<knome> ubottu, PING
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<knome> !info enlightenment
<ubottu> Package enlightenment does not exist in karmic
<knome> !info e18
<ubottu> Package e18 does not exist in karmic
<nuker> :0
<knome> hmmh
<charlie-tca> isn't it a wm?
<nuker> :((
<knome> charlie-tca, yes.
<charlie-tca> !wm
<nuker> how can find that which version of ubuntu i am using ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just lost a USB 8Gbyte stick in Xubuntu :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> shows in the grub bootmanager
<charlie-tca> nuker: lsb_release -rd  in a terminal
<nuker> Linux Mint 8 Helena sorry but its based on his dad ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: what version of Zubuntu are you using?
<knome> charlie-tca, zubuntu? :)
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> keyboard rearranged itself
 * charlie-tca hates when the keys move around
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm using Xubuntu 9.10
<Sachse_Siechtum> 9.10.16
<charlie-tca> And what do you mean "lost a USB stick"? It just didn't show up?
<charlie-tca> You may have to manually mount it
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just moved about 6 gbyte from HD (vfat) to USb stick...and at the last files...I got an error message..."couldnt copy" ...and then my USB stick vanished
<Sachse_Siechtum> in windows XP it shows as "unknows device" in hardware manager"
<Sachse_Siechtum> unknown
<Sysi> is it formatted to fat32?
<Sysi> \was
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<Sachse_Siechtum> I know the limit for fat 32 is 2 gbyte
<Sysi> fat32 can't handle over 4gb files
<Sachse_Siechtum> but there wasnt a file over that limit
<Sysi> have you tried to format that dire?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I cant format what I cant see...
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I wanna save the data on it...because its pretty valuable
<nuker> :S
<Pres-Gas> Jury duty done.  W00t!
<charlie-tca> yay
<Sachse_Siechtum> jury duty?
<charlie-tca> it's an american thing
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<charlie-tca> the people are called to be the jury in a criminal/civil court trial
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah I know. :-)
<Pres-Gas> Sachse_Siechtum: http://www.familyfriendlyjuryduty.org/JuryDutySystem/JuryDutySystem.htm
<Pres-Gas> Sorry for the off topic messages.
<Sachse_Siechtum> np
 * Pres-Gas resumes support/lurk mode
<Pres-Gas> Looks like VMware Workstation, the VMware tools are now distro agnostic.
<Sachse_Siechtum> Is there any USB flashdrive compression tool for Xubuntu?
<Sysi> gparted
<Sysi> i think it comes by default
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm ok :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Thanks. :-)
<oorah> is there an xubuntu netbook edition?
<pingu> How do I make my terminal look like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tar_screenshot.png
<likemindead> Change the font and colors.
<TheSheep> pingu: what do you mean? it looks normal
<likemindead> Use Tilda, FTW.
<pingu> TheSheep: I have only white text
<TheSheep> pingu: use some programs that use colors
<pingu> Which?
<oorah> is there an xubuntu netbook edition?
<TheSheep> you can enable color ls for example with 'alias ls=ls --color=auto'
<TheSheep> you can have a colorful prompt by redefinign the PS1 environment variable
<TheSheep> for example http://forums.vandyke.com/archive/index.php/t-1366.html
<knome> oorah, no, just the default ubuntu one.
<oorah> knome, i wondery why
<TheSheep> oorah: nobody made it
<knome> oorah, you can install the netbook remix apps into xubuntu, afaik.
<knome> oorah, i'm not sure if they work with xfce, though :P
<knome> oorah, it's not a small job and xubuntu has a small memory footprint anyway
<pingu> How did the user make everything appear in a different color? Isn't there a theme i can choose similar to sytax hightlighting in text editors?
<TheSheep> pingu: no, each program is configured separately
<pingu> But that's the standard terminal?
<TheSheep> pingu: you can tweak tearminal's colors in the terminal settings, but changing them completely is usually a bad idead
<TheSheep> pingu: more or less yes, maybe a different font and some changed colors
<pingu> There is no option for giving special words or symbols special colors TheSheep
<pingu> I can only change text and bg TheSheep
<TheSheep> pingu: the colors are displayed by the program that you run
<TheSheep> pingu: like 'ls'
<TheSheep> pingu: it's not a feature of the terminal
<pingu> And why is the user's nick displayed in green general?
<pingu> And Dollar in blue
<TheSheep> pingu: because that uses changed his PS1 environment variable to customize his prompt
<TheSheep> pingu: and added some color codes to it
<TheSheep> pingu: as it is explained at the link I gave you
<pingu> TheSheep Is there any terminal which uses theme scripts?
<TheSheep> I don't think so
<pingu> Ugh
<TheSheep> there might be some shells that do
<pingu> TheSheep i found this: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash/Prompt
<oorah> how do i add pictures for user login?
<TheSheep> oorah: you save them in a file called .face in the user's home directory
<knome> TheSheep, what if i want pictures of... other body parts?
<knome> do i name them .hand
<knome> ;)
<TheSheep> knome: gdm currently only supports faces
<knome> damn.
<TheSheep> knome: file a feature request
<knome> do you think they will support feces in the future?
<TheSheep> they do everywhere else, so why not
<knome> yeah
<knome> ;)
<Sysi> if facebook don't own the license for faces
<oorah> TheSheep, what do i do after i make the directory and put pictures there?
<knome> oorah, /home/user_1/.face == user_1's face
<TheSheep> oorah: it's not a directory, just name the picture file '.face'
<knome> oorah, /home/user_2/.face == user_2's face
<TheSheep> knome: they actually used to use ~/.gnome/photo, but switched to ~/.face because some users wanted to use drawings instead of photos ;)
<oorah> so all i gotta do is name a picture .face?
<TheSheep> yes
<oorah> ok thanks brb
<knome> TheSheep, right. how important the change was... i hope they fixed a ton of other bugs - i mean, it must have taken forever to settle and agree on a new filename..
<TheSheep> do I detect irony?
<oorah> ok have a picture saved as .face now what?
<TheSheep> oorah: you are done
<knome> TheSheep, oh no, not in the slightest amount.. ;)
<oorah> TheSheep, so i login and its automatically set?
<TheSheep> oorah: magic :)
<oorah> that was easy, thanks
<TheSheep> I actually just googled for it, btw
<TheSheep> I'm not that smart really
<oorah> i'm about to try out moblin, hope it works on my msi  wind u100
<oorah> haha i do that a lot
<Sysi> i didn't like moblin
<TheSheep> disconnect me and my iq drops by 400
<oorah> should it work on msi wind u100?
<TheSheep> let me google that ;)
<Sysi> oh, i tested just the desktop
<oorah> i took an i.q. test and the results came back negative
<Sysi> on fedora with eee-kernel
<TheSheep> oorah: good, you'll live!
<oorah> with a low i.q., i sure hope so
<oorah> i start school monday
<oorah> gonna be a medical assistant
<TheSheep> if ignorance is bliss, it is fooly to be wise
<knome> oorah, oh i thought the first class :P
<oorah> my last day at work was yesterday, so gotta get a weekend job cause the G.I. bill pays for school and for living expenses its only 966/month which i can live on but wanna save as much as possible
<TheSheep> ah, paid school, you have that weirdness in there, poor you
<oorah> whoever said words for the wise when its the ignorant people that need the advice?
<oorah> what is daylight savings time? and if we're saving so much of it, who's got it all?
<TheSheep> I'm afraid we only answer xubuntu-related questions here
<oorah> i know just being funny
<knome> TheSheep++
<knome> TheSheep, THAT was funny :P
<oorah> i'm putting up a mean lookin picture for the login
<charlie-tca> :-)
<TheSheep> oorah: sorry
<oorah> TheSheep, what weirdness in me? lol
 * TheSheep goes to xubuntu-offtopic
<Sysi> hmm, i may should join there also
<Sysi> too many channels :/
 * charlie-tca thinks it's lonely there
<oorah> i like the look of xat chats better
<oorah> i might make an xubuntu xat chat
<knome> xat?
<TheSheep> hint: /j #xubuntu-offtopic
<TheSheep> nudge nudge
<knome> mah
<knome> wink wink
<knome> you know what i mean, eh?
<oorah> yeah
<oorah> its a cool lookin chat thing
<oorah> xat.com always has a featured user chat on the home page, anyone can join or make one
<Balsaq> hi knome, would it be possible for me to get a cloak that includes the name xubuntu instead of this unafilliated one i am sporting now?
<oorah> Balsaq, hey good to see ya again, and yes you can have stuff custom made at different stores
<knome> Balsaq, the ubuntu cloaks can be acquired by ubuntu members
<knome> !membership | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<oorah> i live just down the road from varietee's, they make custom stuff
<Balsaq> oorah!
<oorah> brb yall
<Balsaq> i prefer an xubuntu cloak knome
<knome> Balsaq, xubuntu cloaks are not available, and will not be. ask the ubuntu irc team if you need more explanations.
<Balsaq> o
<oorah> hey the picture thing didn't work
<oorah> there is still no picture at login
<knome> TheSheep, oorah: looks like gdm only supported feces, not faces
<oorah> yeah right lol
<oorah> Balsaq, can i use your name for my ps3 online?
<TheSheep> oorah: you can use the gui to set it up too
<oorah> TheSheep, how do i do that?
<Balsaq> what is that oorah?
<TheSheep> oorah: no, wait, it was with the old gdm
<knome> TheSheep, you mean the sucky gdmsetup gui that has what... two options? :P
<TheSheep> they 'improved' new gdm by removing all features from it
<knome> yeah
<knome> what... features? boring.
<oorah> hey, its not showing up where i saved a picture online
<Sysi> features still are there, there just isn't setup
<oorah> i saved it to pictures, nothing there
<oorah> is it possible to right click and save pictures anymore? this is weird
<oorah> Balsaq, can i use your nickname for online games on my ps3?
<Sysi> why you don't get own?
<Sysi> Balsaq's not that special :P
<oorah> right now i'm using robertzaccour
<oorah> is it possible to select a picture for users at startup?
<Balsaq> my name will be famous!
<oorah> hey yall i'm back
<oorah> did yall miss me?? lol jk
<charlie-tca> yup
<oorah> how do i put up a picture for the login screen?
<Balsaq> i-kirjain raivo sisu kas noin. i-kirjain osata se on haikea aika ainoastaan ajaa ei murheissaan , i-kirjain jälkisäädös edestakainen aikaisin.
<charlie-tca> did it hurt?
<TheSheep> nie rozumiem ani słowa z tego, co on powiedział :)
<charlie-tca> that hurt
<knome> that didn't make any sense.
 * charlie-tca thinks so too
<knome> ugh, it's cold here
<charlie-tca> yeah, that seems like it is all over the world now. We are kinda warm, though. 26 degrees F
<knome> charlie-tca, -17c (1.4F) here
<TheSheep> uhm
<TheSheep> wrong channel
<charlie-tca> ouch. They got that 200 miles east of me
<charlie-tca> sorry, TheSheep
<javatexan> help...if I install the nvidia version 185 in the "hardware drivers", I cannot login to my computer afterwards...the only way back seems to be sudo apt-get purge and then rm the xorg.conf.   I am running latest 9.10 Xubuntu with xfce on Dell E6500.  Unfortunately I need the nvidia drivers to work with monitors at work
<javatexan> anyone else seeing similar behavior?  I login it looks like it is going to work and the returns to the login screen....
<TheSheep> javatexan: try disabling compositing
<javatexan> TheSheep: the xfce compositing is off
<TheSheep> anything in logs?
<javatexan> in the "window manager tweaks"
<TheSheep> /var/log/Xorg.something and ~/.xsessionerrors
<javatexan> guess I will have to try it again to get those... ;)
<TheSheep> dmesg may have something too
<javatexan> TheSheep: that was weird. Its working now.  I had to delete my xorg.conf and let it create its own at login to work.
<javatexan> I guess we will see how long it works.  ;)
#xubuntu 2010-01-09
<Venim> hey, anyone know hwo to get a wallpaper stretched across 2 screens?
<n0-n4m3> how do you customize the applications menu in xubuntu?
<jroc> hey guys
<jroc> want command is to see what runs on what levels
<Jp82191> hello all
<n2diy>  My landlord needs a computer, and I offered to sell him my test box. The test box is my backup box, so I need to clean it up before I sell it. This is a first for me, I have a couple of boxes in the wild, but they were clean installs, how should I prep./clean my test box before letting it loose?
<jung_> hallo
<jung_> i'm new to xubutu
<jung_> i just installed it and i have problem with cd-rom
<jung_> it won't detact my cd-rom
<jung_> help
<oorah> well, i tried out moblin, and hated it
<oorah> i felt like i had almost no control of the system lol
<oorah> and it doesn't boot up much faster
<Balsaq> good morning to all of you who reside here in the land of xubuntu
<Balsaq> haluta käsittää itunes kotona lähinnä xubuntu ohjelmoida ilmaista koodikielellä polveutua Suomi!
<petsounds> Balsaq, itunes program?
<Balsaq> yes it seems to be in great demand
<jst> Does anyone know if there's a gadget that can interface with parole (the multimedia player?
<FelpsJ> How can I create a shortcut for terminal on my panel?
<Ov3rf10w> right click on the panel
<Ov3rf10w> add item
<Ov3rf10w> launcher
<Ov3rf10w> command
<Ov3rf10w> xfce4-terminal
<Ov3rf10w> you can select icon for terminal
<sim642> would pentium II 450mhz 128mb ram be enough for xubuntu?
<Ov3rf10w> hmm...
<Ov3rf10w> no
<Ov3rf10w> sim642 maybe for linux without X :D
<lighta> I need some help to install libpcap and ttfmscorefront librairie from an archive
<s_> Hello, in xubuntu is gdm resposible for  the close/minimize bar?
<vinnl> s_, no, that's xfwm4
<s_> vinnl, thanks!
<jarnos> Why is shutdown behind a password in Karmic?
<vinnl> Probably has to do with preventing people from shutting down from a remote connection
<oorah> i recently installed a distro i didn't like, and the only disc i have is Ubuntu 9.04. I use Xubuntu so what I did was install the disc, upgrade to 9.10, and then removed all gnome packages by the command in this link. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce is this just as good as making a Xubuntu 9.10 disc and installing? any cons?
<vinnl> oorah, that should be good enough, you might have some stuff left from 9.04 but nothing terrible
<oorah> vinnl, oh ok thanks. just didn't feel like making a disc so i just installed 9.04, upgraded, left home and came back, then applied that command
<vinnl> Yeah, if you do happen to experience serious issues you might still consider burning another disk, of course, but I strongly don't expect any issues to come up
<oorah> what i did, did it upgrade the grub also?
<vinnl> No I don't think it did
<oorah> how do i update the grub?
<vinnl> !grub1
<vinnl> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<vinnl> oorah, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Installing%20/%20Upgrading
<oorah> vinnl, it says sudo-upgrade-from-grub-legacy command not found
<vinnl> oorah, you did do sudo apt-get install grub2?
<oorah> vinnl, yes thats the first thing i did
<vinnl> oorah, and that installed successfully?
<oorah> sudo apt-get install grub2
<oorah> Reading package lists... Done
<oorah> Building dependency tree
<oorah> Reading state information... Done
<oorah> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<oorah>   libicu40 python-evince python-gtksourceview binutils-static unixodbc
<oorah>   python-gnomedesktop odbcinst1debian1 python-gnomeprint libpt2.6.4-plugins
<oorah>   python-bugbuddy libpt2.6.4 python-totem-plparser xfce4-power-manager-data
<oorah>   python-wnck python-nautilusburn python-gtop
<oorah> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<oorah> The following extra packages will be installed:
<oorah>   grub-pc
<oorah> Suggested packages:
<vinnl> !paste | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<oorah>   desktop-base
<oorah> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<oorah>   grub
<oorah> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<oorah>   grub-pc grub2
<oorah> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<oorah> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<oorah> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<oorah> did it?
<oorah> well, not a lot of chatter, its not like i was intruding lol
<vinnl> A lot of lines, I got ~20 beeps in a row because of that :S
<vinnl> Anyway
<vinnl> Do you happen to have Synaptic, Update Manager or something like that open?
<oorah> vinnl, yes i do
<vinnl> You have to close them first, or install grub2 through that :)
<oorah> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<oorah> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<oorah> vinnl, you get beeps?
<vinnl> oorah, yes for every message in the channel. Anyway, have you closed the other package management applications?
<oorah> terminal?
<oorah> closed it and still says the same thing
<vinnl> No Synaptic and whatever
<oorah> well, synaptic is open of course, thats how i'm trying to install
<vinnl> oorah, oh and Synaptic gives you that error message?
<oorah> vinnl, yep
<oorah> i think i should just do a fresh install
<vinnl> oorah, no
<oorah> i had the download goin while i was tryin to figure it out lol
<oorah> is there a fix?
<jurek_> Hello
<vinnl> oorah, you were doing something concerning software installation that crashed, or something. Have you rebooted the computer since the upgrade?
<vinnl> !hello | jurek_
<ubottu> jurek_: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jurek_> hello
<oorah> vinnl, not since i got the error
<jurek_> I got a problem...I cant seem to get my mic working...
<oorah> i'll try that brb
<vinnl> !microphone
<vinnl> !mic
<jurek_> in the terminal?
<vinnl> No sorry
<vinnl> I was trying to see if ubottu knew anything about mics
<vinnl> ...because I don't
<jurek_> ah
<oorah> back it worked thanks
<oorah> i didn't know what to put for chain load menu list so i left it blank
<oorah> vinnl, it worked thanks
<vinnl> oorah, great :)
<oorah> might as well make a startup disc with the iso i downloaded. i wonder why unetbootin isn't default? the official one is a lot more buggy
<jurek_> ok solved it :-)
<dbdii407> Excuse me for asking this question (once again) What's that app that shows the windows borders in xUbuntu?
<jurek_> compiz fusion?
<dbdii407> Cause it never launched
<dbdii407> No. Nothing with effects
<dbdii407> It's comes with xfce
<jurek_> hmm I dunno
<jurek_> maybe in the settings?
 * dbdii407 needs his window borders. D:
<jurek_> hehe
<dbdii407> I made a fresh install of this just now, logged in. No borders. I always have this issue
<dbdii407> So now all new windows are stacked upon another in the top left
<jurek_> I see I never had that
<vinnl> dbdii407, xfwm4 by default
<dbdii407> I'll try. I have to close this to check
<dbdii407> Yep. That's it. Ty
<vinnl> yw :)
<dbdii407> Now to add all my regular Freenode channels to xChat
<Dracco> Hello everybody. I have basicly 2 problems with my xubuntu, one with sound and other one with dual monitor. Anybody got a moment? ^^
<vinnl> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vinnl> Dracco, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting should already help a lot
<vinnl> Also:
<vinnl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vinnl> :)
<Dracco> uhm ok so:
<Dracco> my sound problem is that i hear it, its perfect, music from exaile or vlc plays, got sound in browser, but TS, mangler and cvoicecontrol do not detect sound card
<Dracco> dual monitor problem: when i plug additional monitor to my laptop, it just does not detect it
<vinnl> Hmm, sounds like you can better ask in their channels
<vinnl> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Dracco> thanks :)
<vinnl> That's all I know about it, though, I only have one screen and no sound problems ;-)
<Dracco> going to get no sound problem too :P
<vinnl> Haha, I hope so :)
<Dracco> ok switching to my ubuntu, cya and once again thanks :)
<Xfact> can I take support of xubuntu from Ubuntu because both are much same...
<likemindead> Eh?
<likemindead> They are similar, but there are many differences between Xfce & GNOME.
<charlie-tca> bottom line is yes, you can take support from ubuntu as long it is for non-xfce specific items
<Balsaq> Sysi? Sysi? where are you Sysi?
<javatexan> anyone using touchfreeze with xubuntu 9.10?
<simple_> selam hepinize.
<simple_> how can i edit txt files on xubuntu
<simple_> Can't open file to write
<Ov3rf10w> simple_  with mousepad
<simple_> it says that
<Ov3rf10w> oh
<Sysi> from where you are opening that?
<Ov3rf10w> you need to be root for some files
<charlie-tca> If it is not in your /home, use Alt+F2, gksu mousepad FILENAME
<simple_> nautilus doesnt work on xubuntu ?
<Ov3rf10w> xubuntu have thunar
<charlie-tca> Nautilus should work, if you install it.
<charlie-tca> Nautilus is part of Gnome, which Xubuntu does not use.
<simple_> oh i did it thanks
<simple_> it works great :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<simple_> thnks
<simple_> i had some sound from the speakers
<simple_> "cat - cut - cat"
<simple_> i thinks its power save problem
<simple_> i changed powersave from 10 to 0
<simple_> and it works now
<simple_> hmm
<simple_> im a newbie on xubuntu
<simple_> what must i install after format
<simple_> codecs
<simple_> ?
<charlie-tca> It just takes time to learn
<charlie-tca> codecs if you need them.
<simple_> yeap
<simple_> i cant play mp3 files
<simple_> what can i install
<charlie-tca> make sure lame is installed
<simple_> lame ?
<simple_> all ubuntu commans are working on xubuntu ?
<charlie-tca> in a terminal, apt-get install lame
<simple_> sudo apt- ...
<charlie-tca> oh yeah, sudo...
<charlie-tca> yes, all ubuntu commands should work
<simple_> yeap lame is installing now
<simple_> then ?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. I don't use mp3
<simple_> :)
<simple_> thnks for help
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> hopefully, they will work after lame installs
<simple_> but i like xubi :)
<Sysi> install xubunru-restricted-extras
<Sysi> *xubuntu
<simple_> yeap im installing now
 * charlie-tca never thinks of xubuntu-restricted-extras
 * Ov3rf10w P53uD0-C0D3 tatatatira xD
<jung_> i'm new to xubuntu and i eed help...plz..
<charlie-tca> !hi | jung
<ubottu> jung: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sysi> what's the matter?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question, all on one line, and anybody that can will try to help you
<jung_> i have problem with cd-rom it won't read on xubuntu
<Sysi> music, software, video?
<jung_> all fo them
<jung_> i mean all of them
<jung_> i insert cd and  notthing happened
<jung_> it read flash drive and floppy but not cd-rom
<simple_> i cant install xmms on xfce
<simple_> can u help me
<charlie-tca> jung_: for music, put the cd in, go to Applications -> Multimedia -> Exaile
<charlie-tca> Then on the left side in exaile, choose audio disk
<simple_> i want to install xmms2 on xfce
<simple_> i asked it
<simple_> not "how can i play sounds"
<jung_> what about data file???
<charlie-tca> click on the big PLUS sign, and it should add the audio files to be played
<charlie-tca> for data, go to /media/cdrom0 and look for them
<Sysi> filemanager don't show cd?
<charlie-tca> If they are not there, you will need to mount the cd
<charlie-tca> not always, Sysi
<charlie-tca> for some reason, they don't always mount
<jung_> i found infomation for sudo command  and try to mount  and  didn't work also my slave drive is  gone after i ran command
<Sysi> charlie-tca: but in current case, question for simple_
<charlie-tca> simple_: go into Synaptic Package Manager, search for xmms, and install it there
<Sysi> it doesn't exist
<simple_> there is not
<charlie-tca> what command did you give, jung_
<Sysi> audacious replaced it
<charlie-tca> If xmms is not there, it is not available any longer. Installing it would be futile
<jung_> <charlie-tca> sudo mount /dev/cd-rom /media/cdrom
<charlie-tca> Try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<charlie-tca> note the no dashes after /dev
<charlie-tca> simple, I would use vlc instead
<jung_>  so should type in like this sudo mount /dev cdrom media cdrom
<charlie-tca> no, just remove the - in cd-rom that you had
<charlie-tca> sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<jung_>  i don't how to to remove
<jung_> i stat using this yesterday
<jung_> i was using widnow
<jung_> xp
<charlie-tca> It's okay, you will do fine
<jung_> so everyting is new to me
<jung_> i iave 2 cd-rom
<jung_> is that matter
<charlie-tca> you can use "sudo umount /dev/cd-rom /media/cdrom" without the quotes to fix it
<charlie-tca> yes, it matters. one should show up as /media/cdrom0 and the other as /media/cdrom1
<charlie-tca> We are mounting the master drive.
<jung_> i have to prob;em it said  "/media/cdrom: not mounted"
<charlie-tca> which command?
<charlie-tca> the umount?
<jung_> yup
<charlie-tca> okay, now do the other one "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<charlie-tca> You do have the data disc in the drive, right?
<jung_> yup
<jung_> do i hsve to wait  ??
<charlie-tca> no, if it is done, try to open /media/cdrom0
<charlie-tca> sorry, I am running a backtrace now
<jung_> messge said "/dev/sr1: unknown device
<jung_> "
<jung_> and i won't eject
<charlie-tca> type eject in the terminal and hit enter
<charlie-tca> but it might be reading the disc, too
<charlie-tca> Was that message in terminal?
<jung_> it open slave cd-rom
<jung_> not master
<charlie-tca> do you have /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 ?
<jung_> cdrom0 and 1
<jung_> yes
<charlie-tca> in the terminal, type "cd /media/cdrom0" and hit enter
<charlie-tca> then type "ls" and hit enter
<jung_> i did
<charlie-tca> anything?
<jung_> notthing
<jung_> just blinking on cd-rom one that i insert cd
<charlie-tca> type "cd /media/cdrom1" and hit enter
<charlie-tca> give it a minute
<charlie-tca> If the light is blinking, it is trying to read the cd
<jung_> still blinking
<charlie-tca> it is still trying then
<charlie-tca> wait for the light to quit
<jung_> this happened yesterday  i had to reboot  so i can take cd out
<charlie-tca> type cd /media and hit enter
<jung_> hold on it eject
<Ov3rf10w> jung_ you cant't eject cd rom?
<charlie-tca> it can't read the cd then
<jung_> it just eject t self
<charlie-tca> because we told it too way back when you typed 'eject'
<jung_> maybe my  master cd-rom is bad
<charlie-tca> But it can not read the disc, for some reason
<charlie-tca> put it in the other drive, let's find out
<jung_> i just insert cd
<charlie-tca> okay, is the light blinking?
<jung_> light
<jung_> and eject again
<jung_> it self
<charlie-tca> What kind of data cd is that?
<jung_> gq
<jung_> i got this cd from fry's
<jung_> u want me to try differnt cd
<charlie-tca> you have recorded it or they did?
<jji> i try other disk
<jji> it show blank
<charlie-tca> it shows the disc is blank?
<charlie-tca> What data is this? Is it windows data on the disc?
<jji> it was avi file
<charlie-tca> and it shows blank on both drives?
<jji> yes
<charlie-tca> Do you have a Xubuntu cd?
<Ov3rf10w> jji what version of xubuntu you have?
<charlie-tca> your turn, Ov3rf10w. Maybe a xubuntu cd will show up.
<Ov3rf10w> :D
<jji> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr1,
<jji>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jji>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<jji>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Ov3rf10w> if use karmic i'm out xD
<jji> it's 9.10
<Ov3rf10w> bump
<charlie-tca> should be the same
<Ov3rf10w> i hate 9.10
<Sysi> i mostly works on my laptop
<Sysi> *it
<charlie-tca> Wonder what the file system is?
<Carnophage> is ureadahead installed by default in xubuntu 9.10?
<charlie-tca> let me look
<charlie-tca> I think so
<Sysi> !ureadahead
<Sysi> bot don't know
<charlie-tca> I show it installed from main, it should be default installed
<jji> sman
<jji> /dev/sr0': No medium found
<Carnophage> charlie-tca: thx, just added it to my xubuntu, now it's time to see if it changes anything ;-)
<jji> when i tried to mount with (by-path)
<charlie-tca> jji: I don't know  why it won't read the discs. /dev/sr0 is not able to read the discs at all
<jji> ls /dev
<charlie-tca> which drive was that?
<charlie-tca> sr0 won't do a direct read.
<charlie-tca> Try cdrom or dvd in /dev
<Ov3rf10w> i can't figureout what he do with cdrom xD
<Ov3rf10w> figure out*
<charlie-tca> He has two drives, and they are not reading the avi files on the disc
<Ov3rf10w> ok
<Carnophage> nice, 20 sec quicker, I wonder why ureadahead wasn't installed while upgrading to 9.10
<charlie-tca> but he seems to be trying to read them directly in /dev, and I think that is causing issues
<Ov3rf10w> maybe have a bad cd xD
<charlie-tca> Carnophage: don't know  why, let me look in a clean install
<charlie-tca> mine is a little past that point
<Carnophage> charlie-tca: my xubuntu is upgraded since 7.10, and 9.10 was the first one not to install all the software I don't use (default image viewer etc)
<jji> solved it
<jji> my friend helped me
<charlie-tca> did you upgrade after the final came out?
<charlie-tca> jji: what was it?
<jji> had to guess hte right device in /dev
<charlie-tca> okay
<jji> cdrom was sr0
<jji> partitions were sda1, sda5
<jji> thx
<charlie-tca> That's different.
<charlie-tca> Carnophage: I do show ureadahead installed by default in 9.10
<jroc> hey guys
<Sysi> np: Aerosmith - Beyond Beautiful
<Sysi> olipa hyvä kaakau
#xubuntu 2010-01-10
<Sysi> crap, again this happens
<Sysi> (sorry for language)
<knome> Sysi, lol. and you also typoed :P
<Sysi> i meant to say it like that
<knome> :P
<knome> reminds me of jussi01 saying things in finnish
 * knome hides
<jarnos> Question about UI colors in Karmic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8638829#post8638829
<subspider> hello everybody
<subspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676 i tryed these but now my amsn doesn't work
<subspider> how can is fix it
<subspider> ???
<psycho_oreos> run amsn through terminal and see if there's any error messages
<psycho_oreos> and you're not being clear, which version is yours
<subspider> psycho_oreos, it gives me these error Application initialization failed: Can't find a usable tk.tcl in the following directories:
<subspider>     /usr/local/lib/tcl8.5/tk8.5 /usr/local/lib/tk8.5 /usr/lib/tk8.5 /usr/local/library
<psycho_oreos> which version is your distro
<subspider> of xubuntu
<subspider> ??
<psycho_oreos> of the one you're currently running for amsn
<subspider> 0.98.1
<psycho_oreos> that's not the distro version
<subspider> i tryed to reinstall
 * psycho_oreos waits
<subspider> ok
<psycho_oreos> I'm after the distro version of your currently running linux distro which is the one that you want to run amsn on
<psycho_oreos> its a simple question
<psycho_oreos> don't confuse the matter
<subspider> ok man but i do i know that
<subspider> is there a comand for that
<psycho_oreos> lsb_release -c
<subspider> karmic
<psycho_oreos> and you do realise that thread is not for karmic?
<subspider> yes i do
<subspider> but i want to fix
<psycho_oreos> and this is why you borked up your msn
<subspider> can you help me
<psycho_oreos> amsn
<psycho_oreos> maybe
<psycho_oreos> this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1315426
<subspider> no i can't fix it
<craigbass1976> How do I shut sounds off in xubuntu?  Not all sound, just some event sounds.  I can't find anything.
<subspider> can someone help me please
<craigbass1976> what od you need?
<subspider> amsn is broken how can i fix it
<craigbass1976> What broke?
<subspider> amsn the program you know what is that
<subspider> ??
<subspider> it's broken
<subspider> i want to fix dependencies and install the program
<craigbass1976> Did it ever work?  How did you install it in the first place?
<subspider> synaptic
<subspider> but i tryed to make these
<subspider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297676
<subspider> and it broken my amsn
<craigbass1976> I've never tried what's on that post.  I can't help.
<subspider> i know how to mage i solved it
<subspider> hehehe
<subspider> it's easy
<subspider> lol
<subspider> i will make topic on my blog
<subspider> hehehe
<steven__> hello.  i am running xubuntu and i am having a hard time installing flash player
<subspider> it's simple
<steven__> go ahead listenting
<subspider> steven__, wait
<steven__> ok
<steven__> i am using a imac 600 mhz G3
<steven__> crt model
<subspider> ok no problem
<steven__> still here
<subspider> steven__, press alt +f2
<steven__> now?
<subspider> steven__, type console
<steven__> ok
<subspider> presse enter
<steven__> ok
<subspider> then  in console type : sudo apt-get install flashpulgin-installer
<steven__> ok.. old on i will try
<steven__> hold on
<subspider> ok
<subspider> i' here
<steven__>  sudo apt-get install flashpulgin-installer
<steven__> it said it couldn't find package flashplugin-installer
<steven__> i couldn't open console. i had to open a terminal
<subspider> ok ok
<subspider> wait
<steven__> ok thanks
<steven__> The command "console" failed to run:
<steven__> thats what i got when i hit alt and f2
<steven__> and then typed console
<steven__> Failed to execute child process "console" (No such file or directory)
<steven__> but there is a box for run in terminal
<steven__> i hit that and a terminal opened
<subspider> press alt +f2
<steven__> ok
<subspider> type synaptic
<steven__> it says starting w/o administrative privilges
<subspider> ok
<steven__> ok it is open
<subspider> then try to search
<subspider> for
<subspider> flashplugin-installer
<steven__> ok hold on
<subspider> instal the one that is free ok
<subspider> thats all
<steven__> there is no flashplugin-installer on this xbuntu. i know they have it on ubuntu
<subspider> i have xubuntu
<subspider> and i have it
<subspider> what is your version
<steven__> you found flashplugin-installer in the synaptic package manager?
<subspider> type these in console lsb_release -c
<subspider> yes i did
<steven__> console doesn't open.. terminal does though
<subspider> in terminal type lsb_release -c
<subspider> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-install-flash-player-10.html
<subspider> try that
<subspider> i have mine olling with that
<subspider> steven__,
<subspider> steven__, sorry you right
<subspider> it's not on yours
<subspider> do these
<subspider> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/flash_firefox_linux.html
<subspider> ok
<subspider> and you will get it it's really easy
<sparvin> Hello, everybody.
<sparvin> I was wondering if anyone would be kind enough to allow me to pick at their brains for a little bit?
<steven__> back. i have  2 year old running around..
<steven__> is erolupin a link?
<EroLupin> am i a link?
<EroLupin> When my son types on our laptop, he constantly hits the touchpad...
<EroLupin> I tried downloading gsynaptics, but it gives me some error.
<EroLupin> any suggestions?
<sparvin> I'm trying to install 9.10 alongside windoze as a test.  The install inside windoze took over an hour (it was stuck mostly on "making virtual disks").  It got past that, and during the reboot, it seems to be hanging on the "Completing the Ubuntu installation." screen.
<sparvin> This is an ancient hard drive, so if that's the problem, I'm more than willing to ditch it.
<Balsaq> hello
<pteague> no cups-pdf in koala?
<Daughain> Can anyone tell me where I might find a install resource I can use for a sstem w/o removable ,media?
<_Pete_> see this
<_Pete_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Daughain> I thought I mentioned NO removable media.
<nigel_nb> Daughain, network install?
<Daughain> Nope, screwed up XP install wont connect with mylinux network. I can manage inet, and thats it.=(
<Daughain> NOt even sure I have a man option on the mobo, for that matter.
<Daughain> man==lan
<gnomad> hello
<gnomad> i just installed xub and am having trouble booting dual booting with xp. when i select xp from the  list all i get is: GRUB_ .. does anyone know of a fix? ive never had trouble with grub legacy / other distros...
<gnomad> hrm
<hatake_kakashi> gnomad, ouyes from the other channel typed out some pointers
<gnomad> thanks
<faheem_> Hello i'm using xubuntu but having a problem concerning screen size, i cant seem to see the bottom panel im thinking the screen resolution is perhaps too high can anyone help me
<z0man> Hey Xubuntu ppl, I have been using Xubuntu on my nice slow laptop and I have bumped into a problem with Konversation.
<z0man> sorry Konquorer
<z0man> Automatic thought typin
<z0man> anyway... The FTP system on Konqueror works in Ubuntu but not in Xubuntu
<z0man> Any help much appreciated :)
<lukinfore> there is an option to start some kde jobs
<lukinfore> mb it could help
<z0man> Hmmm
<z0man> When you install Konqueror and Konversation.... There is settings... Can't be a passive thing
<lukinfore> no
<lukinfore> xfce option
<z0man> It has permission denied for my FTP access see.
<z0man> ah
 * z0man looks in xfce options
<lukinfore> sesssions & startup
<lukinfore>  //additionsl
<lukinfore> if right translated
<z0man> Ahh I see this ....
<z0man> "Launch KDE Services on startup
<lukinfore> yep
<z0man> for compatibility
<z0man> should i tick that?
<lukinfore> u can try
<lukinfore> then restart session
<z0man> By gully I think I will :)
 * z0man pats Lukinfore on the back
<lukinfore> np
<crow> Hi, i have POV ION-330-1 board and when i boot kernel .31; 32 i always get this in dmesg/syslog http://paste.debian.net/56206/ , in .32 which i use is patch from here included http://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=16058 any suggestion on this
<z0man> i r will blog this :)
<z0man> err is restarting xfce similar to gdm?
<z0man> think ill just restart :)
<z0man> oooo
<z0man> I'll love u lukinfore if this works
<lukinfore> does it?
<lukinfore> love is too much
<z0man> i love u lukinfore ^^
<z0man> I have this problem for like days
<z0man> and thought KDE just naturally worked like in Gnome
<z0man> And you resolved this issue in seconds!
<z0man> thank you sooo soo much {{{{{lukinfore}}}}}
<z0man> Now I can do my web development at my parents house... on this relic IBM thinkpad
 * lukinfore glad to be helpful
<z0man> think ill put a mental note in my blog to concrete this new found setting
<faheem_> Hello i'm using xubuntu but having a problem concerning screen size, i cant seem to see the bottom panel im thinking the screen resolution is perhaps too high can anyone help me
<vinnl> faheem_, have you tried the buttons on your monitor?
<faheem_> its a lapop...
<faheem_> ancient...
<faheem_> no buttons on the monitor lol
<vinnl> Well, have you tried the buttons on the laptop?
<vinnl> That edit the display settings?
<faheem_> yeah i have...
<faheem_> not really helping
<faheem_> im wondering if theirs a way
<faheem_> to edit the resolution
<vinnl> Yes, but that isn't the problem I think
<vinnl> If there is a bottom panel it should be at the bottom of your screen regardless of resolution
<vinnl> Have you tried adding a new panel and moving it to the bottom?
<faheem_> i dont see the right end of the top panel either :)
<faheem_> so i can only guess
<vinnl> Hmm :S
<faheem_> that the screen settings is to big to see the bottom and left end
<faheem_> lol
<vinnl> Ah
<vinnl> I believe you have to go to Applications->Settings->Display
<faheem_> i dont see any display option
<vinnl> Hmm, and if you open the Settings Manager?
<faheem_> closest thing to it is settings manager
<vinnl> Open that and click Display there
<faheem_> ok...
<faheem_> it only has gamma correction
<faheem_> i've been here before..
<faheem_> and a check box stating "sync sliders"
<faheem_> under resoluton
<vinnl> Which version of Xubuntu are you using?
<faheem_> it has the option default
<faheem_> not sure..
<faheem_> Xfce 4
<faheem_> is all i can figure lol
<vinnl> You can check under Applications->System->System Monitor
<vinnl> And then the System tab
<faheem_> ok
<faheem_> wait a sec
<vinnl> There you should see Release x.xx (<codename>)
<faheem_> no systems tab...
<faheem_> only a process able
<faheem_> table
<vinnl> On top of the window
<faheem_> and sensor load
<vinnl> Oh, hmm
<vinnl> Could you open Applications->Accessories->Terminal then?
<faheem_> sorry im making this hard
<faheem_> yeah i can do that :)
<vinnl> I suspect you're running a very old release
<faheem_> shit...
<faheem_> ok terminal is open
<vinnl> OK, can you type "lsb_release -a"?
<vinnl> Then press Enter and tell us what it says after Release
<faheem_> No LSB modules are available.
<faheem_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<faheem_> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<faheem_> Release:	8.04
<faheem_> Codename:	hardy
<vinnl> Hmm OK
<vinnl> And did you do something special before half the screen disappeared?
<faheem_> no.. its been like this since installation :)
<faheem_> im running it on a.. old laptop
<vinnl> When did you install it?
<faheem_> ab 2 weeks back
<vinnl> Hmm, OK
<faheem_> but i figured i could fnd a way to fix it
<faheem_> been tougher than i thought
<faheem_> lol
<vinnl> Yeah I suppose it could be fixed, it's just that someone needs to drop by that knows how to ;-)
<vinnl> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<faheem_> yeah.. xorg.conf
<vinnl> faheem_, OK, perhaps you can check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<faheem_> i have been reading alot abt it
<faheem_> ok thanks :)
<faheem_> u been a great help
<vinnl> Oh, and what also could help is trying Applications->System->Hardware Drivers (or Restricted Drivers)
<faheem_> dont think so.. i dont have a graphics card or anythiing of the sort on something this old lol
<vinnl> There probably is some sort of graphics card in there, and the chance is big that there are better vendor drivers
<vinnl> Never hurts to try ;-)
<faheem_> true...
<faheem__> sorry dc vinnl
<faheem__> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<garythi> sure is quiet in here...69 people too...8-)
<Sysi> xubuntu don't have problems :)
<TheSheep> I actually have some, but I don't think anybody will be able to help.
<vinnl> Sucks :S
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<TheSheep> for example this one: after waking up from suspend my laptop (with an intel graphics card) often doesn't turn the backlight on, and the brightness keys of course don't work since karmic, so I have to suspend it again and wake up again until I hit it
<TheSheep> any takers? :)
<vinnl> Damn, nope, no laptop ;-)
<TheSheep> I knew it.
<garythi> tried many distros lately, and i wanted to mention how much i like this one! (been using it exclusively for a week now) maybe this is finally the end of windows for me :)
<_Pete_> garythi: so what was the final nail for that decicion?
<vinnl> Nice :)
<garythi> fed up with microsoft
<garythi> feels so much freer here
<TheSheep> nope, you will still be fed up with intel, nvidia, adobe and sun
<TheSheep> their software is horrible and you are pretty much forced to use it
<Sysi> intel used to work :/
<TheSheep> new kernel, new problems
<TheSheep> that's how it works with binary blobs
<garythi> also the new win7 explorer.exe was crashing on right clicks....got tired of being their beta tester (without my permission)
<TheSheep> better be our beta tester *with* your permission ;)
<garythi> yes!
<Sysi> better when they actually fix bugs
<TheSheep> speaking of which, if you use chromium, don't update today
<vinnl> TheSheep, oops I just did, why?
<TheSheep> vinnl: takes 100% cpu for a couple of seconds each time you open a new tab
<TheSheep> vinnl: but maybe it's again my intel driver...
 * vinnl is trying it out
<TheSheep> I feel so tired, each time I upgrade I tell myself that it's the last time, and each time I finally break my word and regret
<vinnl> It only start a bit slow for me, but new tabs are working fine :)
<vinnl> Haha :P
<TheSheep> plus, they broke my laptop's sound during warranty repair of the lcd...
<TheSheep> I can send it for repair again, but that means weeks without a computer
<TheSheep> life sucks
<vinnl> :P
<vinnl> Could be worse
<TheSheep> plus, I looked at sony vaio p, and it looks so cool, but of course the hardware is not supported on linux
<TheSheep> stupid intel again
<Sysi> you talked about nolife earlier :P
<TheSheep> I don't know what I'ddo if I had to deal with microsoft on top of that
<_Pete_> I think where $soft is needed is for games
<_Pete_> that is sad true
<TheSheep> _Pete_: bullshit, consoles are much better for that
<TheSheep> _Pete_: and console emulators on linux :3
<_Pete_> no they arent
<_Pete_> for everygame
<garythi> gaming on linux is getting better though...slowly
<TheSheep> I don't play every game
<_Pete_> fact is that for PC(windows) new more powerfull hw is coming up allthe time
<_Pete_> consoles are stick to that what they had when launched
<TheSheep> and how is that related to the fun you get from playing a game?
<_Pete_> not to mention playing FPS game with pasd
<_Pete_> gamepad
<TheSheep> console games are designed for their particular hardware, never too slow
<_Pete_> yes and for cost
<TheSheep> leave fps for teenagers
<_Pete_> I do not
<TheSheep> do
<_Pete_> no I leave it for my linux
 * TheSheep shrugs and goes to play rogue
<Sysi> i'm teenager
<Sysi> i don't play anything
<_Pete_> then you are gay or nerd or both
<TheSheep> freak
<TheSheep> :P
<_Pete_> ... stupid "joke"
<vinnl> TheSheep has never been a teenager, he was born a grownup ;-)
<Sysi> or he never grow up :D
<TheSheep> grew
<_Pete_> TheSheep: but even with ps3/xbox they are getting trouble getting games work flawlessly in fullhd
<_Pete_> which highend pc's do very easily
<TheSheep> _Pete_: dunno, I'm a nintendo fanboy :)
<_Pete_> then you like supertux2 ?
<_Pete_> which is excellent copy of mario
<_Pete_> which is good copy of giana sisters
<TheSheep> never tried it, but I like the giana sisters ds
<_Pete_> ds?
<_Pete_> but for top end pc gaming you need like this: http://www.jimmspc.fi/tuote/JIMM-PG-295%2BNV3D
<_Pete_> or something better
<TheSheep> I never play the top games, I always wait 3 or 4 ears, they are still as fun as they were, but cost almost nothing and run on every hardware available
<TheSheep> years*
<pteague> anybody know why i might be having issues with certain buttons in eclipse? i'm wondering if i'm missing a gtk &/or java library...  i was stupid & updated to koala & the latest eclipse without bothering to test something that was working first
<vinnl> What issues do you have?
<Ov3rf10w> [18:01:38] <pteague> anybody know why i might be having issues with certain buttons in eclipse?
<vinnl> Yeah, so...What issues?
<Ov3rf10w> pteague: ?
<Ov3rf10w> xD
<pteague> clicking certain buttons in certain popup windows it ends up not completely registering the click
<vinnl> Consistently?
<vinnl> And only in Eclipse?
<pteague> i.e. it does the button down, but doesn't register the button up & so therefore doesn't allow me to actually click the button
<pteague> yeah, i noticed it when trying to install some packages... i clicked the next button & waited & nothing... kept clicking it & even tried to right click on it
<vinnl> If it's only in Eclipse then it's probably an Eclipse bug (also try other Java applications if you have them). I'd report it by running "ubuntu-bug eclipse"
<pteague> it consistently happens on the install new software popup window & the new project wizard popup windows so far
<pteague> ah, found libswt-gtk-3.5-java ... let me see if that helps
<pteague> heh, nope... doesn't seem to help... ok, i wasn't sure if this might be an issue with koala... i'll check #eclipse & see if anybody else has run into the same issue
<sparvin> Hello, is anyone around today?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sparvin> 2 reasons.  First, I did that last night and got no answer, and second, I thought that might've been rude.
<TheSheep> no worries
<TheSheep> and you probably got no answer because you stayed too short
<charlie-tca> Sometimes no one has an anwser, too
<TheSheep> yeah, existential questions are tricky
<vinnl> Speaking of which, does anyone know the answer to life, the universe and everything?
<sparvin> I thought of those.  I hung around for at least a half hour, I think.  I'm a newbie to Linux, but not to IRC.  :)
<TheSheep> vinnl: 42
<sparvin> 42
<vinnl> See, even existential questions are not that difficult ;-)
<sparvin> Cool.
 * TheSheep falls asleep
<vinnl> Anyway, what is your question? ;-)
<TheSheep> give him some time
<sparvin> Ok, so, I'm trying to install xubuntu next to windoze, and it takes about an hour to complete.  Is that normal?
<TheSheep> if it has to resize the windows partition, it can take even more
<sparvin> I was installing in windoze.  It hung on "Creating virtual disks".
<vinnl> I'm off, later
<TheSheep> you used wubi?
<sparvin> My hope was to get into xubuntu and resize the partition with gparted, then install from there.
<sparvin> Yes, I used wubi.
<TheSheep> you can run gparted from a livecd, btw
<sparvin> Oddly enough, my daughter's favorite blanket is named "wubi".
<TheSheep> no experience with wubi on my part, sorry
<charlie-tca> wubi installs inside windows, so it has to resize to install xubuntu
<sparvin> I tried to use the livecd, but that didn't work, so I tried wubi.
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: as far as I know it just creates a file in the windows filesystem and treats it as a virtual disk
<charlie-tca> Wubi should make xubuntu a windows program, more or less. It should be in Add/Remove programs so you can remove it there
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LetsGo67> How do I watch TV using my TV Tuner Card in Ubuntu?
<charlie-tca> mythtv
<charlie-tca> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<LetsGo67> charlie-tca then what?
<TheSheep> !tv|letsgo67
<ubottu> letsgo67: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<charlie-tca> I would click the help links, and see
<charlie-tca> Then I would try For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<charlie-tca> where they know about such things
<LetsGo67> Using S-Video?
<sparvin> Well, it does tend to sit on my desk all day.
<sparvin> First attempt at using livecd on another machine turned off the monitor then locked up after the initial screen asking if I wanted to run livecd or install from cd.
<TheSheep> ouch
<sparvin> 2nd attempt from this particular machine gave a similar respopnse.  I reburned the cd and windfoze wouldn't recognize the newly burned disk, so I downloaded again and reburned.  Windozw regignizes the disk and can run wubi, but when I reboot with cd in the drive, it goes str8 to windoze.
<TheSheep> the cd has an option for checking it for defects
<sparvin> Ok, so if I can get it to boot, I can have it check itself before livecd or installing?
<TheSheep> you can also check the downloaded image
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LetsGo67> Thanks.
<sparvin> Ok, thank you.
<TheSheep> also, make sure you have booting from cd enabled in bios
<TheSheep> but you probably know that
<sparvin> The next step I was thinking would be to use another livecd (Puppy and Knoppix work fine), use gparted, and then install from livecd.  Does that sound plausible?
<TheSheep> you still need to boot the livecd to install from it
<sparvin> Yes, I do know that, and have it set, but it's always a good idea to bring that up (especially for me).
<sparvin> Yes.  I got that screen up before, so I'
<sparvin> m fairly confident I can get there again (eventually)
<TheSheep> if you get the livecd to run the installer, it runs gparted as one of its steps, I think you can resize there
<sparvin> Cool.  I did not know that.
<TheSheep> do make a backup of important data before that
<charlie-tca> Could download the alternate cd and use it, too
<charlie-tca> but I don't know what that does with windows
<sparvin> Already done.  :)  Nothing left on there I can't replace.
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: I don't think the alternate cd can resize ntfs partitions
<charlie-tca> I don't know, myself
<sparvin> Only thing left is that I seem to have ran out of blank cd's.
<sparvin> Thank you for the help.  I will keep plugging away.
<sparvin> Ok, I got it to boot from cd.  It locks when I try to run livecd and when I try to get it to check itself (md5 did check out).  So, I think I can assume that I've got some piece of hardware that it doesn't like.
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> or maybe
<cody-somerville> you say all the md5sums do match?
<sparvin> Maybe sounds better.
<sparvin> Yes.
<shamimzaki> Hi, I have installed xfce using "aptitude install xfce4 xfc4-goodies" on a command line xubuntu installation. icons are missing on menus and taskbar. any help ?
<cody-somerville> you probably need tango icons
<shamimzaki> cody-somerville: let me try
<steven__> hi out there.. does anyone know how to increase the colors.  right now it is very low.. i am on xubuntu
<steven__> <running xubuntu on a iMac 600 mhz, G3, Crt.. I installed but the colors need to be increased
<steven__> right now i have 256 colors.. how do u increase it on xubuntu
<sparvin> I tried using the livecd with a boot parameter of BOOT_DEBUG=2, and still all I have is a flashing cursor.  I also tried it with fb=false.  Does anyone have any other suggestions, please?
<charlie-tca> before starting, hit F4 and choose safe graphics mode
<sparvin> I did that before with the same reults.
<sparvin> *results
<sparvin> No, wait, I just got something.
<sparvin> I removed "quiet" and replaced that with "BOOT_DEBUG=2 fb=false" and it looks like I have something to work with.
<becker_11> 2 questions if I may 1st I've just switched to xubuntu and I'm missing the windoze screen lock winkey + L feature which I use to lock my pc when I walk away from it
<becker_11> How can I get this feature again ??
<Sysi> ctrl + alt + del
<Sysi> does same thing
<Sysi> or you can change hotkeys in settings
<becker_11> Sysi, just tried that and it worked a treat thankyou
<becker_11> 2ndly I installed ubuntu and then removed gnome fully after trying xfce but now I have the gnome volume control on my panel and no way to remove it .... it doesn't have the optiion in the right click menu any ideas??
<charlie-tca> It may still have gnome-alsamixer installed; you would need to remove that to remove the gnome volume control
<Sysi> becker_11: kill the process in system monitor
<becker_11> charlie-tca,  when I try to run sound prefs it says failed to start child process gnome-volume-control file missing
<becker_11> Sysi, I killed the process but strangely now the system monitor refuses to close.... weird!
<sparvin> It seems to be choking on a scsi device.  There is none in here that I'm aware of.  Is there a boot param so it won't check for scsi devices?  I didn't find one in the docs.
<becker_11> Ok I seem to remember a way to kill a process through the terminal if you have the process id I've just checked and sys monitor is 5150 could someone please tell me the command to use ??
<raevol> hey all, where is the meeting going to be held?
<knome> raevol, #ubuntu-meeting
<charlie-tca> becker_11: sudo kill 5150
<raevol> knome: thanks
<knome> Xubuntu Team meeting in 3 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting!
<becker_11> charlie-tca,  thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<Sysi> knome: everyone are welcome?
<charlie-tca> yes, Sysi
<Sysi> eho cares :P
<Sysi> *who
<becker_11> I've been a windoze user all my life but I've got a mate who's a linux convert so when I bought my 9in Eeepc I dumped windows fdr UNR and loved it and now I've gone the xubuntu route on my desktop pc as well ....
<becker_11> and Haven't looked back
<charlie-tca> Great! Welcome to the group
<becker_11> Cool I'm subed to the xubuntu mailing list. I'm off to watch a movie. Thanks everyone
<steven__> does anyone know how to increase the colors from 256 to 16 . i am on xubuntu 600 mhz imac, crt G3
<charlie-tca> steven__: you may have to try #ubuntu-powerpc or #ubuntu-ppc
<charlie-tca> they might have more knowledge of imac then us
<steven__> i am  having a hard time.. after installing xubuntu, it has 256 colors as default, and i don't see any type of change in the settings
<charlie-tca> I don't know how to change it
<steven__> when i had mac software, 10.4.1, the colors were fine
<charlie-tca> But those channels on IRC have the powerpc/g3 people
<steven__> ok.. let me look
<heroid> hey guys please help me i have  Problems mounting a nokia 6233 phone with cable  My brothers phone's memory card gets mounted in gNewSense but not in xubuntu 9.04 nor in 9.10 any help, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0421:0492 Nokia Mobile Phones
<highvoltage> hey!
<highvoltage> will there be notes from tonight's meeting? I had a family matter that I had to tend to
<charlie-tca> There should be, posted on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<knome> i will post them once the meeting ends first.
<simple_> what about xubuntu lucid
<simple_> im downloading now
<simple_> is it stable
<simple_> :s
<TheSheep> simple_: it will be stable in April
<TheSheep> simple_: at the end of it
<knome> the minutes, agenda and logs are up at the wiki.
<knome> (the xubuntu team meeting)
<simple_> TheSheep, can u help me
<simple_> how can i install xmms on xubuntu
<TheSheep> simple_: xmms is not continued anymore, use audacious instead
<TheSheep> !info audacious
<ubottu> audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 886 kB, installed size 3264 kB
<garythi1> xmms2?
<balvonas> audacious is crap
<garythi1> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6DrMattDestruction-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 75 kB, installed size 120 kB
<balvonas> xmms2 is crap without GUI
<TheSheep> balvonas: do you have anything to say?
<garythi1> oh...thanks
<balvonas> TheSheep: yes, i have
<garythi1> exaile?
<balvonas> exaile is not bad
<garythi1> my fave so far
 * TheSheep likes quodlibet
<TheSheep> mpd with a good client is nice too
<garythi1> being new i'm interested in this conversation
<garythi1> any others?
<knome> banshee is also an option
<balvonas> youki is nice too
<knome> and rhythmbox
<balvonas> decibel is usable
<balvonas> ;]
<simple_> i like exaile and rythymbox but i wonder how xmms2
<TheSheep> xmms2 is something like mpd
<TheSheep> a daemon
<balvonas> simple_: xmms2 have nothing in common with xmms
<simple_> hmm
<simple_> i will install lucid now, and i will add this options to my favourite programm list :)
<balvonas> what is the point of installing unstable version?
<simple_> i cant add terminal shortcut to the desktop
<simple_> i cant add anything else
<simple_> i cant move icons on start bar
<garythi1> off to check out quodlibet...thanks
<simple_> balvonas
<simple_> can u add any item to the desktop ?
<simple_> a shortcut
#xubuntu 2011-01-03
<lighta> hey how can I rm witouth warning ?
<psycho_oreos> remove the alias
<uBUXUBu> good morning Lords of the Nix Kernal...
<uBUXUBu> bittin ru here
<Ileden> Hi! I have a Win7/xubuntu dualboot laptop. When I turn down the brightness (with Fn-f5 key combo) on Win7, for example to minumum, then boot to linux, the screen is still the same dimness. However, this Win7 minimum value is now the MAXIMUM linux can reach. Could this be XFCE specific or general ubuntu issue? Any ideas how to fix this?
<nicofs> i have a slight issue with my desktop background... there is no image or solid color, instead it shows whatever has been there before. so if for instance i have a window open and minimize it, the image of that window stays on the desktop...
<TheSheep> nicofs: make sure xfdesktop is running
<nicofs> TheSheep, how can i check that? system monitor?
<TheSheep> for example
<TheSheep> or just run it
<nicofs> TheSheep, ok. System Monitor doesn't show it... so i guess it's not running...
<TheSheep> well, then run it
<nicofs> TheSheep, i'm in the middle of an upgrade... will have to wait till that is done...
<StaRetji> Folks, after upgrading system via apt-get, I'm having problems with desktop shortucts. Instead of Pidgin I'm having Pidgin.desktop shown. This is also for the rest of my shortcuts.
<StaRetji> What to do? :)
<StaRetji> thx
<uBUXUBu> update using synaptic
<uBUXUBu> reboot
<StaRetji> no updates available
<StaRetji> rebooted
<StaRetji> same thing
<uBUXUBu> ok so it wass sussessful
<StaRetji> Chrome.dekstop Skype.dekstop
<StaRetji> lol
<uBUXUBu> but i wouldnt update that way
<uBUXUBu> hmmmm
<StaRetji> yep, everything is working, except that I have .desktop extension on all dekstop shortcuts
<uBUXUBu> odd problem
<uBUXUBu> never heard of that
<StaRetji> I tried googling, but nothing comes up
<uBUXUBu> wonder what would happen if u did apt get lubuntu
<uBUXUBu> wonder if it would clear it up somehow
<StaRetji> lubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> i mean just apt get a new dektop
<Sysi> you could try re-adding stuff
<StaRetji> ah, I see, coz when it asked me should configure new desktop or migrate old, I pressed migrate old
<Sysi> (natty isn't actually suported here and it has new xfce version)
<StaRetji> I will try removing and adding new shortcuts
<StaRetji> I see, well, I thought it wouldn't harm if I ask ;)
<connecteduser> guys, where is the Xorg config file?
<Sysi> not created by default
<connecteduser> I need to enable INET socket for my X on one of my xubuntu boxes
<connecteduser> tcp listen (on port 6660 or something, can't remember)
<connecteduser> there, I need the "-nolisten tcp" switch to be removed in the command that starts X
<connecteduser> how would I do that?
<connecteduser> /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc:exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"
<connecteduser> is that it?
<StaRetji> Folks, is there a way to downgrade xfce4? If yes, can some help me here, just need few tips. Thx
<Ileden> How can I set the area where windows are resized a bit larger than the two pixels I have currently?
<TheSheep> Ileden: use a different wm theme
<connecteduser> StaRetji: I think in synaptic, you can select a different version for a package you select
<Ileden> TheSheep: Hm, wouldn't that make the border larger as well? I'd like to concerve the screen space
<TheSheep> Ileden: yes, it would, it's the same thing
<TheSheep> Ileden: you can use a modifier key for resizing instead, then it doesn't matter where in the window you click
<Ileden> So the area can't extend to window contents?
<Ileden> TheSheep: Hm, how do I set up a modifier key for that?
<TheSheep> Ileden: in window manager tweaks, the default is alt
<TheSheep> alt+left click is moving, alt+right click is resizing
<Ileden> TheSheep: well well, didn't know that. It'll do fine, thanks!
<StaRetji> connecteduser: thx for that, I have to downgrade because I'm experiencing a lot of problems with the latest version to which I have upgraded today
<Ileden> Another question: How do I set the system "fixed font"? Appearance only lists one "default font"?
<StaRetji> connecteduser: I've started synaptic, but I can't seem to find different versions
<connecteduser> what problems, may I ask?
<StaRetji> My launcher icons are all renamed to name.desktop
<StaRetji> so I have mess on the desktop
<TheSheep> Ileden: I don't think there is a system-wide fixed font default
<StaRetji> and xfce4-panel
<StaRetji> is not hidden completely, which looks stupid if you are running xbmc for example
<StaRetji> in synaptic, force package is gray e
<StaRetji> grayed out
<StaRetji> sorry, Force Version
<Ileden> TheSheep: Hm, some software seems to want to use it, "meld" for example. Could be it's just a Gnome thing, and only affect programs designed for gnome...?
<Ileden> TheSheep: it can of course be overridden, so not a big problem, just wondering.
<TheSheep> Ileden: that's possible
<TheSheep> Ileden: you can try the gconf-edit
<Ileden> TheSheep: yes, probably. Seems the "other software" I was thinking about are gedit and gnome-terminal... :)
<StaRetji> So, I've tried googling for the solution on how to fix this, just two issues, to no avail, so I have to downgrade
<IchGuckLive> hi all and a happy new yeaar from germany !! B) Question where can i find what hardware resource the 10.04 RAM needs ?
<Sysi> you can try with 256MB ram and pentium 3, but 512MB to be smooth
<charlie-tca> IchGuckLive: http://xubuntu.org/get
<IchGuckLive> charlie-tca: thanks i got 224MB
<charlie-tca> then it will be real slow, but you can use it
<connecteduser> I have X crashes any time I try to run wine.. any ideas?
<Aderlass> Hello
<Aderlass> Okay, i'm new to xubuntu and linux. So i need support. MUCH support!
<Aderlass> :-)
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Guest12982> what would you like to know?
<Aderlass> Okay, i'll just ask then. :) I want to install xubuntu on my Netbook (Lenovo S12 ION), i have 35GB available for the OS. Wich Mount points should i create (/boot, /home, /tmp etc.) and how big should they be, especially /tmp. Do i need all available in the list? If not, can you recommend wich ones i should create?
<Aderlass> Sorry, needet to form the sentence so something understandable. :)
<Aderlass> d
<Guest12982> all your will need is "/" (20GB) and swap
<Guest12982> I put "/home" on its own incase I need to reinstall ubuntu on"/" I dont need to backup docs etc..
<Aderlass> That would have been my next question, thanks. :)
<Guest12982> some people require all to be seperate but I dont bother
<Guest12982> definately go for xubuntu or UNE 10.4
<charlie-tca> If you create a separate /home, you only need 4-10GB for /
<Guest12982> unity on UNE 10.10 is slow on a netbook
<Aderlass> Okay, thanks. :) And how big should /tmp be? 2x RAM?
<Guest12982> it depends on how much user data your will require
<charlie-tca>  you do not need a separate /tmp
<Aderlass> I don't know that yet. :) First time i use Linux. :)
<Guest12982> but at least 20GB "/".. but it can be whatever you think for your needs
<Guest12982> you wont need a seperate tmp
<Aderlass> Okay :) /boot isn't neccessary either?
<Guest12982> if the name suggests (could be wrong) this is only used for temp storage..
<Guest12982> no they will be created on /
<Aderlass> I may should add that i plan to youse truecrypt.
<Guest12982> will this install be taking up all of the HDD or are you duel booting with windows?
<Aderlass> Don't know if that changes anything
<Guest12982> don't know what that is..enlighten me
<Aderlass> Well, i have 2 Partitions. 35GB for the Linux (only Linux) and the other big one is still NTFS because i don't know if i'll keep Linux and i had no chance to backup the files on the big one. :)
<Aderlass> TrueCrypt is a partition Encryption tool.
<Guest12982> ok that's cool,always install ubuntu after windows, otehr way round you will have to play with win boot menu
<Guest12982> that should work with the standard partition setup, ubuntu will now encrypt home during install :D
<Guest12982> take a look at UNE 10.4, I use on my netbook and is (in my opinion) the best
<Aderlass> Does it support NVIDIA graphics? Just had bad experiences with MeeGo on that topic. :)
<Guest12982> yes I've had no  bad experiences so far..
<Aderlass> Okay, i'll just read a little bit about UNE. :)
<Guest12982> you will also be able to access the win partition to backup at later date
<Guest12982> Good luck!
<Aderlass> Ah that's good. And another thing: I plan to use it as a media player in my living room, to watch SD and HD Movies on my TV wich has a D-SUB and a HDMI port. Does that work?
<Aderlass> The Netbook has both ports too. :)
<Guest12982> it will work out of the box but upscaling and framerate will depend on board gpu
<Guest12982> YES! :D
<Aderlass> Nice. :D
<Aderlass> That's okay, at least under Win7 the GPU decodes HD.
<Aderlass> MPlayer should able to do that too
<Aderlass> At least that's what i've read. :)
<Guest12982> Display: 12.1 WXGA (1280 X 800) LED 200 nit, 250g .. Graphics: Intel integrated GMA 950, Nvidia ION
<Aderlass> Ah nice, ION2, isn't it?
<Guest12982> should let you watch 720p film no probs
<Aderlass> Even 1080p worked. :-)
<Aderlass> Not with the standart media player, but with MPCHC & VLC
<Guest12982> that was my next suggestion try VLC
<Aderlass> Yeah, i plan to use VLC and MPlayer. I don't like the Pause/play-lag on VLC, really getting on my nerves..
<Aderlass> But maybe that's just a Win-issue. :)
<Guest12982> hopefully ubuntu will resolve that
<Aderlass> I think it's a VLC issue, a friend of mine has the same problem in ArchLinux.
<Guest12982> but a little lag on a netbook to play 1080p film is minor annoyance ;D
<Aderlass> Of course :D But it happens with and resolution..
<Aderlass> And any codec / container
<Aderlass> and = any
<Guest12982> ah check for CPU usage during films, using system monitor
<Aderlass> The reason i waited so laong for using linux was Flash. I often watch streams, sometimes in HD but the Atom CPU is not stroing enough for that. Under Win the hardware acceleration for flash works perfectly but that wasn't the fact for linux. But now there is a first beta for Lin with hardware acceleration too. :) I want to test that.
<Aderlass> It's not the CPU, i have that on my Workstation here too...
<Aderlass> CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz @ 3409 MHZ (Intel64 Family 6 Model 30 Stepping 5), 1024 kb Cache
<Aderlass> So... ;)
<Aderlass> Must be VLC
<Guest12982> must be
<Aderlass> It's not that the video is asynch...it's just when i pause it and resume later, it skips a second or sometimes even 5.
<Aderlass> And sometimes the video stops playing before i saw everything. Just 1-2 seconds too, but it sucks on short clips.
<Aderlass> So, i'll put on some Pink Floyd and get to work. :) I'll be back with questions in a few minutes, i think. :)
<Guest12982> canny find anything solid to fix.. manly hardware suggested on the internet
<Guest12982> No worries
<Aderlass> Converting the NTFS-Space to EXT4 later isn't a problem, right?
<Guest12982> ntfs of older partition..or new (using for linux)?
<Guest12982> you want this install to be on ext4
<Aderlass> Yes of course, the 35GB Partition will be fully EXT4
<Guest12982> ok just checking
<Aderlass> But the other partition wich ist still NTFs
<Guest12982> you would need to re format the partition to ext4
<Aderlass> Ah okay.
<Sysi> formatting is eas
<Aderlass> So i have to wait for my external HD's return. :)
<Guest12982> yes
<Guest12982> well if there's enough space move data to linux - re format - move back
<Aderlass> Nah, ther's over 150GB of Data.
<Aderlass> :-)
<Guest12982> which OS you choice?
<Aderlass> Downloading UNE now. :)
<Guest12982> which one?
<Aderlass> 10.10
<Guest12982> Nooo lol
<Aderlass> Oh?
<Guest12982> it have a funny gui "unity" quite slow and a pain in the arse
<Guest12982> obviously you should try them all, get your fit
<Guest12982> it's very good tho 10.10
<Aderlass> Oh okay :D
<Aderlass> Can't i change the GUI later if i don't like Unity?
<Guest12982> and if unity bugs you, you can always change to gnome interface
<Aderlass> :D
<Aderlass> Maybe gnome would be better if i want to learn to use linux.
<charlie-tca> I suggest taking UNE to #ubuntu, please. This is Xubuntu support
<Aderlass> Oh sorry
<Guest12982> xubuntu rocks!
<charlie-tca> Then why did you tell a user to use UNE?
<charlie-tca> that's not Xubuntu, nor even close to it
<Guest12982> I didn't. I mealy suggested it as an alternative netbook distro
<Guest12982> xfce all the way for netbooks
<Aderlass> So what big difference is there besides the GUI? :) Or is there any at all?
<Guest12982> xubuntu runs on xfce as UNE or Ubuntu runs on Gnome
<Guest12982> xubuntu is much lighter and quicker on older equiptment
<charlie-tca> it is also "lighter and quicker" on new equipment :-)
<Guest12982> and better in my opinion
<Guest12982> YES!
<Guest12982> i used ubuntu for a year before finding xubuntu, never gone back
<Aderlass> Ah okay...so i can have xubuntu still if i don't like the UNE simply (I don't really know how simple it is ;-)) by switching the GUI from gnome to xfce?
<Guest12982> installing xfce inside UNE via "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Guest12982> ..or something like that
<Aderlass> Haha :D
<Aderlass> Linux rocks?
<charlie-tca> no, you would have to install xubuntu-desktop, and then you might have to work on it a bit
<Aderlass> Have no problem with working.. :)
<Guest12982> fresh install is the cleanest route
<Aderlass> Hmhm. Now i don't know with wich one i should start :D
<Guest12982> you may end up with some horrible creation UNE-Xubuntu cross bread
<Aderlass> I like cross bread. :D
<Aderlass> Sorry.
<Aderlass> Okay, i'm still in the xubuntu Setup.
<charlie-tca> I would recommend starting with Xubuntu, but I might be prejudiced, as QA Lead and project leader
<Aderlass> And the UNE download still needs a few minutes, so i'll start with xubuntu.
<Aderlass> Yeah, maybe you are. :)
<Aderlass> But i came for xubuntu here in the first place, so i think i'll start with that.
<Guest12982> how big is the screen
<charlie-tca> I try to remain neutral. I just think Xubuntu is the best thing going... :-)
<Guest12982> xubuntu all the way
<Aderlass> 12"
<Aderlass> 12.1
<Guest12982> I wanted to say UNE but was too afraid of you
<Aderlass> What is the OS storing on the /home partitoion or the/home folder?
<Aderlass> :D
<Guest12982> Xubuntu is a BEAST. It has a place in my heart
<charlie-tca> just the user data and configurations
<Aderlass> configurations for the OS only? Or for every program?
<knome> even the praises for xubuntu are nice, please try to keep the discussion on support ;)
<charlie-tca> Aderlass: /home is where all the user stuff goes
<charlie-tca> configuration for every application, all the data the user saves, all your documents, etc
<Aderlass> Okay, so like the "User" Folder in Windows
<Aderlass> Ah okay
<Aderlass> Good
<charlie-tca> Don't know windows enough to say
<Aderlass> Is the order of creating the partitions relevant?
<charlie-tca> Generally, best to create /  at the beginning of the space.
<charlie-tca> but you can create partitions in any order
 * charlie-tca going hide again now
<Aderlass> Okay, thank you. :)
<charlie-tca> Thank Guest12982 for so much advice and help!
<Aderlass> No, i can't because he maybe will think that i am finished. :)
<Guest12982> lol
<Aderlass> ./tmp as own partition has no advantages at all? Seed/organizing?
<Aderlass> *speed
<Guest12982> no I don't think it would
<Aderlass> Okay, and Ext4 is above all others?
<Guest12982> it's used for storing temp files, which don't need to be writen to disk, this is cleared not cached
<Guest12982> yes
<Aderlass> Good. So i will make a / and a/home partition.
<Guest12982> ok
 * charlie-tca thinks "Don't forget a swap partition" ;-)
<Aderlass> Don't confuse me! :D
<Guest12982> you will be needing a swap partition
<Aderlass> Okay, didn't know that. :)
<Aderlass> How big schould it be?
<Guest12982> 800Mb (ish)
<Aderlass> Hmm there is no /swap in the dropdown list.
<Guest12982> then instead of ext4 you are selecting swap
<Aderlass> Ah
<Guest12982> these guys can probably advise you better on xubuntu filesize and swap as it can use so little
<Aderlass> Is it possible to change the partition sizes later?
<Sysi> on livecd yes
<Aderlass> Nice
<Aderlass> Oh "Some of the partitions you created are too small, Plaese make the following partitions at least this large: /home 0TB0"
<Guest12982> how large is home?
<Aderlass> 15GB
<Guest12982> huh?
<Guest12982> on root?
<Aderlass> 20GB
<Guest12982> sorry.. and root?
<Aderlass> 20 root, 15 home, 2 swap
<Guest12982> what does it suggest for home in the error message
<Aderlass> "/home 0TB0"
<Guest12982> 0TB0?
<Aderlass> Yep..
<Guest12982> one sec..
<charlie-tca> make / 15GB, /home 15GB, swap 1GB
<Aderlass> "If you do not go back to the partitioner and increase the size of these partitions, the installation may fail"
<Aderlass> I coul clik on "continue"
<Aderlass> Just wanted to make sure. :)
<Guest12982> you should be fine ;)
<Aderlass> Without the changes you just said? :)
<Aderlass> Don't want to scerw it up :D
<Guest12982> go with charlie-tca's suggestion
<Aderlass> Okay
<Guest12982> then continue through
<charlie-tca> Only got 35GB, right? 20 root, 15 home, 2 swap is 37
<knome> err, why does asunder miss a 'year' column? that's insance.
<knome> *-c
<Aderlass> Yeah, sorry...damn Windows.
<Aderlass> 37581 to be exact.
<charlie-tca> knome: what's that?
<knome> a cd ripper
<charlie-tca> knome: and a happy new year to you, by the way!
<knome> charlie-tca, thanks, you too
<knome> sound-juicer did not rip one of my cd's so i switched to asunder, but having no year-column is a severe bug imo
<knome> why would i NOT like to have a year tag in my mp3's ?
 * charlie-tca thinks that is a funny language ;-)
<knome> maybe.
<Aderlass> Hmm, the "What is your name?"-Frame just disappeared when i started writing my name. And no, my Name is not starting with ESC. :)
<Guest12982> alt and tab incase its hiding
<Aderlass> Not working
<Guest12982> try going back a stage
<Aderlass> Just a brown screen with the cursor
<Aderlass> I canÄt click on anything
<Aderlass> Backspace doesn't work either
<Aderlass> Guess i have to reboot. :)
<Guest12982> press atlt + F1
<Guest12982> then alt + F7
<Guest12982> did it come back
<Aderlass> Nope
<Guest12982> reboot I think
<Aderlass> Okay
<Guest12982> brb
<Aderlass> Okay. :) Seems to wirk now. Wich password-option is reccomendet?
<Guest12982> any..
<Aderlass> Login in automatically, require my password to log in, require my password to log in and to decrypt my home folder
<Aderlass> Okay. :)
<Aderlass> Yay, it's installing!
<Guest12982> YES
<Aderlass> My first Linux.
<Aderlass> I'm proud somehow.
<Guest12982> Welcome to the promise land.
<Aderlass> But you did all the work. ;)
<Guest12982> lets hope it's your first of many installs
<Aderlass> Thanks. :)
<Guest12982> no problems, happy to help
<Aderlass> I'm going to eat something and be back then. Hop you will still be here. :)
<Aderlass> +e
<Guest12982> toga, how did you change name?
<toga> "/nick toga"
<toga> "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY"
<toga> Helps if you register your nick
<Aderlass> I'm in!
<Aderlass> Anything i should do first? Update?
<Aderlass> Drivers?
<toga> "/msg NickServ GHOST toga password" is the first command, it got captured I think.
<toga> Without the quotes
<dchute217> ty
<dchute217> update 1st, then you are ready to go
<Aderlass> Ah okay. :)
<Aderlass> But first: Wifi. :)
<Aderlass> I have no cables atm :(
<dchute217> plug in net cable > search for drivers in system
<Aderlass> Okay....searching for a cable....but i think i don't have any :(
<dchute217> tye "sudo lshw" into terminal
<dchute217> look for display and copy into pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Aderlass> Okay
<Aderlass> Started the update
<Aderlass> I'll do that when it's finished
<dchute217> Aderlass, how's it going?
<Aderlass> Well
<Aderlass> Updates are finished
<Aderlass> I opened the terminal and usedn sudo lshw
<Aderlass> At the bottom of the list is the Wireless interface, disabled
<dchute217> did you find any wireless drivers from Additional Drivers
<dchute217> type "sudo /etc/init.d/networking start"
<Aderlass> I opened the "Hardware Drivers" Tab and there are 3 not activated drivers
<dchute217> go for a propitiatory one
<Aderlass> Braodcom B43 wireless driverm Broadcom STA wireless driver and NVIDIA accelerated graphics
<dchute217> I think proprietary drivers are ones developed for linux by linux
<dchute217> but go for what seems best
<Aderlass> I have to try then, i don't know wich one it is.
<Aderlass> brb
<dchute217> Aderlass, Good luck on your endeavours I've got to leave
<Aderlass> Okay, thanks for everything. :)
<Aderlass> Yay, Wifi works.
<dchute217> good man!
<dchute217> enjoy
<Aderlass> :D
<Aderlass> I have so many questions
<Aderlass> But i let you go. :)
<dchute217> I have a personal IM server you can log onto, will be able to answer from there
<dchute217> I can email login credentails
<Aderlass> Ah okay? How does that work?
<dchute217> its a jabber server, you can connect with pidgin
<Aderlass> I have jabber :D
<Aderlass> In Miranda here on my Win7 Workstation
<dchute217> whats your email?
<dchute217> don't want to send details over this :S
<xavi> hello! I have some problems about automounting usb sticks, any idea where to find info?
<TheSheep> xavi: about what?
<TheSheep> xavi: maybe ask a specific question
<Aderlass> Hallo. Anyone knows how to get vdpau for flash beta 10.2 to work?
#xubuntu 2011-01-04
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone
<robertzaccour> is xubuntu 64 bit faster than ubuntu 64 bit?
 * UBUxUBU enters via the long and winding road, that ultimately leads to the affluent cloud enablement of.....Xubuntu!
<PiCaSo1> hoola
<PiCaSo1> can some one help me
<bazhang> !panels
<PiCaSo1> all the top bar are gone
<bazhang> !reset-panels
<PiCaSo1> i type this commande in console ??
<bazhang> nope.
<PiCaSo1> how
<bazhang> I forget which bot command gives the appropriate command
<Sysi> ubottu: panels
<Sysi> ubottu: ping
<bazhang> no wonder
<PiCaSo1> i cant find it :/ any one can help
<PiCaSo1> plz
<leoquant> !wow
<Sysi> alt+f2 and type xfce4-terminal
<bazhang> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<bazhang> PiCaSo1, ^^
<PiCaSo1> yes
<PiCaSo1> i m here
<PiCaSo1> ^^
<PiCaSo1> thanks ^^
<PiCaSo1> you are the best
<PiCaSo1> :)
<PiCaSo1> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<PiCaSo1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels
<Sysi> image as panel background will be option in new xfce version in natty
<PiCaSo1> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks gays i fix it
<PiCaSo1> ^^
<Ileden> Is there a way to change xfce4-terminal's default window size?
<Sysi> alt F2 'mousepad ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc'
<Sysi> iirc
<Ileden> Sysi: Thanks! Yup, it's there, MiscDefaultGeometry
<btg> hi there
<btg> is there any xubuntu-dev (4.7.x) version for Maverick ??
<gr8m8> you mean a 4.7 version of xfce btg ?
<btg> yep
<gr8m8> afaik there's not but you can get developement versions from the xfce4 website
<gr8m8> or ask in #xfce
<Sysi> i haven't heard there that there would be
<btg> i have ubuntu 10.10 installed but i need new thunar with network in xfce
<btg> there is
<btg> only for lucid
<btg> LTS
<Sysi> how about gigolo?
<Sysi> btw where are those lucid packages?
<Sysi> though 4.8pre..3? is already out
<btg> lucid ppa is here https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ppa
<lokvendra_> canal xubuntu en español ???
<charlie-tca> !ap
<charlie-tca> !sp
<charlie-tca> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Geek--> hello i need help to get my bcm4311 wifi to work i tried pretty much everything and its still not working
<Hc96> Hi! how can I set my locale temporarily to de_DE.iso-8859-15? my gtk+ warns me my c-library does not support it (via LC_ALL=de_DE....)
<TheSheep> well, you need to add it to the compiled locales
<Hc96> how do I do that?
<TheSheep> I'm trying to remember
<TheSheep> /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<TheSheep> edit that and run locale-gen
<TheSheep> no, sorry
<TheSheep> just run locale-gen with the locale as a parameter
<Hc96> as root?
<TheSheep> yeah
<Hc96> like locale-gen de_DE.iso-8859-15 ?
<Hc96> can I uninstall that afterwards?
<TheSheep> man locale-gen should give you more info
<TheSheep> there is a --purge option
<Hc96> locale-gen de_DE.iso-8859-15 doesn't do anything. It just exits, no error messages or sth
<Hc96> ah got it. It was just locale-gen de_DE
<xubuntu461> hellp
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<Aderlass> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Aderlass> Has anyone a suggestion for a lightweight filemanager with a GUI?
<charlie-tca> thunar ?
<Aderlass> Couldn't find one in xfce
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu comes with Thunar, which is the default xfce file manager
<Aderlass> Lice mc, only with a GUI :) Or another total commander clone?
<Aderlass> *like
<Aderlass> Thunar? Hmmm, okay. Moment. :)
<Aderlass> Ah well, that's the standard manager
<Aderlass> I'd like to have something with Tabs and split window
<Aderlass> Okay, i think gnome commander is worth a try.
<Aderlass> Now the more dificult question: How can i access folders shared by my win7 workstation?
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Aderlass> Thanks. :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Aderlass> Hm, that's very slow
<Aderlass> Can't stream a video
<newubuntu> hi guys
<newubuntu> i just need a small piece of advice
<newubuntu> would you suggest the desktop version or the netbook version for to be installed on a laptop
<newubuntu> and what would i be missing out on if choose to install the desktop version on a laptop ?
<charlie-tca> Since Xubuntu only has a desktop edition, nothing missed by installing it
<Aderlass> Hello
<Aderlass> How can i activate SpeedStep for my Atom CPU?
#xubuntu 2011-01-05
<nicklas_> yo
<CarlitoNoob> is there a way to create a PXE network bootable floppy disk in Xubuntu?
<monocian> Hello everyone. I have one question. Can I change xfce4-mixer to gnome-alsamixer ?
<AbhiJit> hi
<AbhiJit> what advntge i loose if i go for xubuntu over ubuntu i.e gnome?
<BigGreenCanoe> you loose gnome, although xfce will use and run gnome apps
<AbhiJit> ok
<BigGreenCanoe> personally, i prefer xfce over gnome.
<BigGreenCanoe> the underlying system is the same, just setup for xfce as the window manager
<charlie-tca> You don't loose any advantages, you gain if you are not using new hardware
<AbhiJit> actually now i want my pc as fast as possble for offce wrk song and music. sometimes vedio editing
<charlie-tca> -Have you looked at Ubuntustudio?
<AbhiJit> charlie-tca, its 1 and half yr old laptop
<charlie-tca> It is designed for that
<AbhiJit> ok
<charlie-tca> If you need openoffice, Ubuntu has it by default. If you don't need it, Xubuntu does not install it
<AbhiJit> i need it
<AbhiJit> heyy but Ubuntustudio is more artist than office work?
<charlie-tca> yes, ubuntustudio is designed for music and song work
<AbhiJit> yeah
<AbhiJit> my main concern is fast officework
<charlie-tca> Then they are about the same with openoffice
<AbhiJit> ok
<AbhiJit> thank you
<tonycrete1991f> hello, can I turn ubuntu in xubuntu?
<BigGreenCanoe> tonycreate1991: There is a page on the xubuntu website that tells you houw.  Wait one and I'll get it fir yo
<Sysi> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<BigGreenCanoe> charlie-tca: is there an xfce replacement for the gnome key-ring ?
<charlie-tca> no, Xubuntu uses gnome-keyring
<BigGreenCanoe> okay, that's what I thought. Thanks
<charlie-tca> however, gnome-keyring does not mean it is gnome
<BigGreenCanoe> true, but when I went to remove gnome, it was flagged as well
<charlie-tca> just means the Xubuntu developers don't have to maintain a separate keyring
<BigGreenCanoe> as was gnucash
<BigGreenCanoe> i agree with that.  no reason to duplicate apps.
<charlie-tca> Then you should follow the link above to purexfce, and add back the apps you need.
<BigGreenCanoe> i did.  it just took me by surprise when it happened.
<Hc96> Hi! Do you guys know, which coding system is allowed for user full names in /etc/passwd?
<Hc96> I'm having issues with utf-8
<Hc96> and the letter é
<freeraider> 700mhz / 384mb ram / 10gb hd, läuft xubuntu da überhaupt sinnvoll drauf & wie sieht es mit wlan unterstützung aus muss ich für meine pcmcia karte manuell treiber nachinstallen ?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it will work well with Xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Can we use English here, please.
<charlie-tca> Try the desktop cd as a live environment to see if the wifi card works.
<charlie-tca> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<knome> charlie-tca, what's the main server repository address?
<knome> charlie-tca, is it us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<knome> charlie-tca, the finnish mirror lacks 3 packages from the default xubuntu-desktop installation
<charlie-tca> No, it's the server in UK. Let me look it up
<knome> found it
<knome> it's just archive.ubuntu.com
<charlie-tca> knome: I believe it is archive.ubuntu.com, isn't it?
 * charlie-tca hangs head again... too slow
<knome> ;)
<knome> libwv, libots, tango-icon-theme-common
<knome> those were missing
<charlie-tca> weird
<knome> that was actually keeping me from installing xubuntu from the desktop cd as i selected the finnish server...
<knome> and the minimal cd as well
<knome> then i just installed the core
<knome> and logged into shell
<charlie-tca> Sounds like the vinnl way ;-)
<Sysi> knome: maverick?
<knome> Sysi, yeah.
<The_Maverick> i was wondering if there was any way to enable placing a picture from the web to my desktop via dragging.
<knome> actually, this laptop i'm installing xubuntu to, said it reached critical temperature (95C) and shut down. guess what was wrong? i tried to boot from usb, so the pc decided not to work...
<charlie-tca> forgot the sensors package?
<knome> no, i was trying to run the installator from usb...
<knome> and the pc definitely was not running @95C
<knome> so then i went to burn the desktop cd, which failed (due to the packages missing) and then the minimal cd, which also failed at first
<The_Maverick> lol can anyone help with the dragging items from the internet to desktop issue?
<charlie-tca> The_Maverick: I don't think you can set the background image using drag and drop
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: i think he means just saving it to the desktop
<charlie-tca> Can you tell him how, dr4c4n
<The_Maverick> lol i just want to take a picture and put it on my desktop.
<The_Maverick> from the internet to the desktop by dragging it. i do this pretty often.
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: I thought dragging would work, I think you can drag to the desktop folder using the file manager (thunar / nautilus)
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: try that, try dragging to one of the file managers
<knome> charlie-tca, btw, is there a way to automate all the updates without any prompt from user?
<dr4c4n> if that doesn't work.. one moment, I'm not sure if you're capable of doing that.. there's always right click / save image as
<freeraider> how do i cahnge resolution ?
<Sysi> knome: isn't there setting in update manager? at least you can use crontab
<The_Maverick> lol thats a lot of time spent saving image.
<freeraider> just installed xubuntu
<knome> Sysi, maybe, i've just never done that so i really don't know...
<freeraider> and it's just a small resolution
<Sysi> crontab isn't very hard
<charlie-tca> knome: using software sources, you can install all security updates automatically, and download all others automatically, but I don't think it will install them automatically
<knome> just a moment ago i got a soft lockup from kernel when the installation of packages was about to go towards configuring
<knome> Sysi, no i mean, i know cron :P
<knome> Sysi, but not the automated updates...
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: Problem solved?
<charlie-tca> the reason being sometimes the user has to tell hit okay to continue
<xubuntu407>  
<dr4c4n> xubuntu407: you have much to say
<charlie-tca> You can't have auto updates, if the user is not there to hit enter on the ones that require user intervention to continue
<knome> charlie-tca, except if you run some apt-command from commandline with the option -y (or sth, which just answers yes to anything...)
<The_Maverick> dr4c4n no. no one mentioned if there was a way
<knome> charlie-tca,   -y  Assume Yes to all queries and do not prompt
<charlie-tca> yeah, but I would not ever want to just assume yes
<charlie-tca> I tend to modify some of those files, myself
<freeraider> how can i change resolution ?
<knome> i would, if this is a pc for my friends' parents :P
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: you can suggest that to the XFCE dev team to accept files like that either that or from firefox, which I think has it built in, just not working for xfce, for now, just right click the image and save as, so u do 2 clicks, but less moving of the mouse
<Sysi> freeraider: we need more information, at least your gpu model
<charlie-tca> dr4c4n and The_Maverick : you won't get automatic downloads because of security concerns. We want the user to okay the download file.
<freeraider> . /etc/X11/xorg.conf isn't even there
<The_Maverick> dr4c4n a bit unfortunate. guess that will suffice...
<charlie-tca> there is an option in firefox to auto download some file types, you can enable, thought.
<Sysi> freeraider: not by default anymore
<The_Maverick> gnome does it
<charlie-tca> freeraider: if the resolution is not in Display settings, you can add an /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it will get used
<charlie-tca> The_Maverick: This is not gnome
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: i like having that extra okay click too :) thanks for the info
<The_Maverick> charlie-tca yeah. this is a bit lacking in functionality. i appreciate the help though
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: I find it faster than having to situate windows / move the mouse too much
<dr4c4n> it's all a matter of preference
<Sysi> if you like gnome more, use it
<charlie-tca> The_Maverick: actually, this is more configurable, but the user is expected to set the configuration options themselves.
<The_Maverick> so... there IS a way to do that?
<charlie-tca> Functionality is there, you just have to work to get to it
<The_Maverick> if there isnt... then that would mean that there isnt the functionality.
<charlie-tca> Go into firefox preferences and set it to autodownload that file type
<dr4c4n> it's super secret
<dr4c4n> (just kidding)
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<charlie-tca> You won't even have to touch the file...
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: that's where I looked first, couldn't see that
<dr4c4n> hi ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<Sysi> clean desktop ♥
<charlie-tca> I run natty, with firefox 4.0b8, which is quite a change
<ShootEmUp> :(
<dr4c4n> Sysi: congrats
<ShootEmUp> my bad :)
<knome> Sysi, so, you are suggesting to turn on the automatic security updates and then something like 'apt-get upgrade -y' in cron?
<charlie-tca> Sysi: I keep thinking, someday... :-)
<Sysi> dr4c4n: not really, i'm just neurotic
<Sysi> knome: not both propably
<knome> Sysi, right
<dr4c4n> sysi: my clean desktop occurs on new install after I've installed and tried so many things get broken lol and stuff's all over the place. it takes me a day to backup, sort, reload and find everything
<knome> i don't see how they'd mess up each other though
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp:  help with the dragging items from the internet to desktop issue?
<ShootEmUp> okay, like pics?
<charlie-tca> The_Maverick: ^ ^
<ShootEmUp> what do you meen by that?
<charlie-tca> The_Maverick wants to know the answer
<charlie-tca> and ShootEmUp is good with answers
<ShootEmUp> ahh ok
<ShootEmUp> If its a picture, try right clicking and press "save as.."
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: is there an ubottu available for download to see all available commands for it.. just curious
<dr4c4n> charlie-tca: prerequisite game to be played by new users, might be fun!
<dr4c4n> or an irc channel just devoted to a bot like that
<charlie-tca> dr4c4n: here they are... http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<charlie-tca> the channel is #ubottu
<The_Maverick> lol thats the thing. i dont want to have to go through a page clicking save as on each picture. i could drag (throw) 5 pictures in the time it takes to do that. is there really no way?
<ShootEmUp> I just want to see if the web browser can save the pics to your computer
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: autodownload as charlie-tca mentioned?? it's in firefox prefs?
<dr4c4n> I'll see if I can find it with u
<The_Maverick> yes it can
<ShootEmUp> sorry FF is not my area, I use crome
<The_Maverick> dr4c4n autodownload is not the same thing as dragging a pic to the desktop.
<dr4c4n> ShootEmUp chrome preferences probably has something similar
<ShootEmUp> I can just drag and drop
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: write a script using wget to grab all the .ext tension of ur choice
<dr4c4n> The_Maverick: try chrome?
<freeraider> . /etc/X11/xorg.conf so wherre is this file now on default ?
<The_Maverick> dr4c4n it is in NO way the browser. i think it is just xfce. maybe i should just suggest implementing it.
<freeraider> or should i just create one and put it there ?
<charlie-tca> freeraider: it is not anywhere by default. You can create it
<ShootEmUp> freeraider, nowhere. just make a blank
<freeraider> then reboot ?
<ShootEmUp> freeraider, yes
<freeraider> ty
<ShootEmUp> The_Maverick. seems like FF will not drag and drop for me
<The_Maverick> shootemup but chrome will?
<ShootEmUp> The_Maverick, yes
<The_Maverick> shootemup im using chromium, ff and ff4beta and none of them do.
 * charlie-tca knew ShootEmUp and The_Maverick needed to get together on that one... 
<ShootEmUp> ?.... seems to be a bug with xfce me thinks
<ShootEmUp> GOOGLE TIME!
<charlie-tca> what download manager is Ubuntu using to make that work?
<The_Maverick> shootemup i have installed xubuntu three times prior and it never lets me do this.
<ShootEmUp> The_Maverick, looks like it is disabled in ubuntu... not sure why
<ShootEmUp> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=663230#p663230
<ShootEmUp> something that might help
<The_Maverick> shootemup i can do it in gnome, i could do it when i had xubuntu installed next to gnome, but when i get rid of i think the whole gnome essentials. "it cease to be"
#xubuntu 2011-01-06
<ShootEmUp> yup, just what I thought, firefox bug, doesn't work right
<ShootEmUp> with XFCE
<ShootEmUp> let me try this fix
<The_Maverick> it doesnt work with chromium either.
<freeraider> i rebooted
<freeraider> and just nothing happend
<freeraider> xorg.conf still blank
<ShootEmUp> did you put anything in xorg.conf?
<freeraider> resolution the same
<freeraider> no
<ShootEmUp> ahh, you gotta put something in there
<charlie-tca> freeraider: you have to add the lines you need. It won't add them automatically, since it does not know what to add anymore
<freeraider> ok, so i just need a higher resolution
<ShootEmUp> The_Maverick, rebooting, trying a fix
<The_Maverick> shootemup alrighty
<charlie-tca> freeraider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto?highlight=%28xorg\.conf%29#Monitors%20running%20at%20low%20resolution
<ShootEmUp> The_Maverick, no dice
<ShootEmUp> still the same
<The_Maverick> well i cant get it to work with chromium either
<ShootEmUp> :(
<The_Maverick> it looks like it is about to add it and it just doesnt.
<ShootEmUp> seems like a xfce just don't work with the drag & drop
<ShootEmUp> wish I could have been more help, well atleast you know its xfce and not FF
<The_Maverick> yeah. i appreciate the effort.
<Sysi> hum, i can drag images in browser to terminal and it gets their url
<Sysi> i guess you could go around it by using nautilus
<ShootEmUp> could make a script
<ShootEmUp> just a thought
<The_Maverick> i dont know how to make scripts or anything like that
<The_Maverick> just starting out
<ShootEmUp> me nither
<The_Maverick> :(
<JediMaster420> I'm having trouble with the size of my Ubuntu netbook instalation, should I keep messing with it or try this version?
<Sysi> you could try installing nautilus, it should take over your desktop
<Sysi> JediMaster420: what kind of problems?
<ShootEmUp> JediMaster420, how much space is it taking up?
<JediMaster420> 3.5gb
<knome> is there a way to create a button that just shuts down the pc, of course without passwrod prompt?
<TheSheep> knome: yes, on the chasis
<JediMaster420> it's only a 4gb SSD
<ShootEmUp> JediMaster420, Ubuntu needs around 10GBs
<JediMaster420> I'm running netbook
<Sysi> have you removed unneeded aplications?
<ShootEmUp> for a useful install
<TheSheep> knome: but seriously, everything is possible
<Sysi> ShootEmUp: without version upgrades, 4GB would be fine for any buntu
<JediMaster420> I was going through them, but I can't seem to find what is taking up so much space
<ShootEmUp> true
<Sysi> JediMaster420: just remove everything you don't need
<ShootEmUp> I have a ubuntu command line install on 4.3GBs
<Sysi> openoffice is big
<The_Maverick> yeah open office is the first thing i get rid of
<ShootEmUp> remove OpenOffice if you don't use it
<Sysi> i have xubuntu and half of kubuntu in 3,5?
<charlie-tca> knome: why not? I never have to enter a password when I click quit ;-)
<The_Maverick> so how is kubuntu?
<Sysi> knome: button in panel and prompt after that isn't good?
<Sysi> kubuntu uses kde
<knome> well, i'd like one click quit
<Sysi> on laptop taht would be easy with power/sleep button
<knome> "when power button is pressed: ask" but nothing happens
<The_Maverick> is kde less of a resource hog than gnome?
<ShootEmUp> about the same
<charlie-tca> The_Maverick: not really
<Sysi> by default not
<ShootEmUp> xubuntu is the lightest
<Sysi> gnome and kde can be thinned with settings
<ShootEmUp> full xubuntu install = 2.24GB
<The_Maverick> yeah really like xubuntu. it is so much easier on my laptop than gnome. i have to wait so long to load browsers and so forth.
<ShootEmUp> if you like small size ubuntu, try command line installing + Xorg + LXDE or Fluxbox or IceWM
<ShootEmUp> add only what you need
<JediMaster420> office is only 254 mb
<The_Maverick> command line install?
<Sysi> quarter of gigabyte
<Sysi> "ubuntu server"
<ShootEmUp> The_Maverick, yup, only on alternate install CD
<Sysi> or just lubuntu
<ShootEmUp> gonna record me doing one someday, put on youtube
<ShootEmUp> keep forgeting to
<JediMaster420> it will give me more, but I need to do more.  Is there any way to sort by size or view the size of packages?
<Sysi> knome: in "advanced" xfce settings there are options for that logout ptompt, maybe yo could set easy shutdown there?
<Sysi> i didn't manage to find it
<ShootEmUp> JediMaster420, try removing some of the media players
<Sysi> JediMaster420: just remove anything you don't need desperately
<knome> Sysi, well, it would also be okay if the laptop physical power button would do what is set in the power manager
<Sysi> you can always install them back
<knome> Sysi, now i am not asked what to do even if i press it...
<charlie-tca> JediMaster420: yes
<charlie-tca> at least in thunar there is
<Sysi> knome: it may work after reboot or something
<JediMaster420> I keep removing stuff, but I can't find ones big enough to matter
<knome> Sysi, that was the default value
<Sysi> small things make big difference
<knome> ERRRR
<knome> too small icons fail
<charlie-tca> JediMaster420: You can do a directory listing in Terminal, using    "ls -sA" which will show all files and directories sorted by size, including hidden files
<Sysi> or you could try xubuntu
<ShootEmUp> gotta go now
<JediMaster420> the mail/adress book thing is about 80mb
<JediMaster420> evolution*
<JediMaster420> great, I uninstalled the task bar --;
<JediMaster420> and now I can't find it to put it back ><
<dr4c4n> sorry but I find this amusing.. the JediMaster has lost his taskbar.. can't u just use mind control? like yoda?
<dr4c4n> ~the taskbar will appear~ waves hand in front of monitor
<JediMaster420> I'm using the force, aka alt+tab....
<dr4c4n> honestly, if that's the limit of the force, it sounds like u've migrated from windoze
<dr4c4n> my apologies
<dr4c4n> have you looked @ the forums, for "missing task bar" perhaps that may help the re-installation process
<JediMaster420> that's right, this linux stuff just isn;t woth the effort...
<dr4c4n> wait wait.. i'm trying to help here..
<dr4c4n> i just found it very amuzing is all
<JediMaster420> I got it back, but there is a bit of an error
<dr4c4n> quel error?
<dr4c4n> what's the error you got?
<JediMaster420> restart button was missing, took a sec to sudo reboot
<dr4c4n> ah, so now everything is working normally
<dr4c4n> good stuff!
<JediMaster420> I get this error on boot: OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet has a problem
<JediMaster420> and power button still gone
<dr4c4n> sudo aptitude install gnome-applets
<dr4c4n> :)
<dr4c4n> should fix er up
<dr4c4n> lemme know what happens
<JediMaster420> nope
<JediMaster420> got it
<JediMaster420> different package: indicator applet session
<dr4c4n> good stuff!
<JediMaster420> thanks for the help, got 800mb free, gonna have to live with that before I do something really bad @_@
<JediMaster420> for the record, this PC runs Win7, my lapop that only runs vista runs ubuntu, my netbook runs unbutu instead of the asus linux, and my dreambox runs busybox lol
<dr4c4n> hehe :) that's what all the funs about
<JediMaster420> I learned some linux back in the day, but haven't used it until recently because it's too hard @_@
<dr4c4n> never say it's too hard
<dr4c4n> it's just not "user friendly" or "convenient"
<dr4c4n> if it was too hard, I wouldn't be able to use it
<JediMaster420> whatever you want to call it, it's 2011 and I shouldn't have to use the command line @_@
<dr4c4n> lol, that's half the fun
<dr4c4n> you don't know what your missing, or what ur running, or what secrets lie in the stuff you are running then
<dr4c4n> I don't know enough of the command line or reverse engineering to figure that out either, but that doesn't mean i'm not interested in it
<JediMaster420> I actualy find quite the opposite, I understand and can operate much more with a GUI
<dr4c4n> yes, but what's behind that gui, that you are so fond of the convenience of
<JediMaster420> I'm not saying there is no place for command line, I'm just saying I shouldn't have to use it.  Yes, I'm spoiled by the convenience of winblows, but that doesn;t mean I've ever paid for a copy ;p
<dr4c4n> theivery isn't something to be proud of
<Tiktalik> Can I host a two person lan party with one machine windows 7 and one xubuntu/
<Tiktalik> Wireless?
<Tiktalik> !LAN
<Tiktalik> !lan
<freeraider> hey ich bins wieder
<freeraider> sry i forgot
<freeraider> only english ^^
<freeraider> i had this problem i cant change my resolution in xubuntu and there was no xorg.conf file so i switched to archlinux.. i just installed it and set up gnome too.. @ archlinuxinstall i can change my resolution changing the framebuffer to 1024*768
<freeraider> but if i starx /usr/bin/gnome-session the resolution change again to 800*600
<freeraider> and there i cant switch to a higher resolution
<freeraider> the xorg.conf is blank
<tiktalik_> I accidentally created a new wireless network.
<tiktalik_> How do I remove it?
<tiktalik_> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<freeraider> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<lgp> hi
<lgp> how to design ur own desktop themes for xubuntu?
<Jpapertowels> how do i remove xubuntu-desktop
<Jpapertowels> (to get back to minimal install incase you dont understand)
<Jpapertowels> nevermind sudo tasksel saves the day
<Sysi> i wonder a bit what did he do
<lighta> he mean xfce ?
<lighta> I wonder too
<Sysi> i ment compared to:
<Sysi> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<MorphixNW> how can I install Linux ona  laptop that wont boot from CD and has no USB?
<gr8m8> does it have pxe boot option MorphixNW ?
<MorphixNW> I cant even find a BIOS setup :(
<MorphixNW> its a Panasonic CF-62
<MorphixNW> very old old old
<gr8m8> that'll make it hard...
<Sysi> you thunk it would run modern os?
<MorphixNW> debian yes I do
<MorphixNW> you think it wont Sysi?
<Sysi> depends how old
<MorphixNW> it will run a headless system without a hitch, your meant to help, not present a further problem
<Sysi> if pxe don't work you could maybe take hdd out and install on other machine
<MorphixNW> now thats helpful
<MorphixNW> I had thought about that one, but was hoping for another solution
<gr8m8> I think that would be easiest
<Sysi> read my mind
<MorphixNW> who wants easy loil
<MorphixNW> lol*
<MorphixNW> challenges :)
<MorphixNW> new machines are all so easy, old relics present challenges :D
<MorphixNW> besides I only gave a man 5GBP for it a few years ago
<Sysi> try new ati :p
<MorphixNW> lol
<MorphixNW> I have a "PC Specialist Laptop" here thats pretty beastty
<MorphixNW> Core 2 Due T660 2.60Ghz, 4GB DDR, 320GB, Radeon 512MB
<MorphixNW> just a shames its not mine, its only here for repair
<Sysi> i'm considering getting mac laptop
<MorphixNW> they will run Linux these days :D
<Sysi> better tan lenovo which was other option
<Sysi> linux/ubuntu
<MorphixNW> I used to like "Thinkpad" but since they sold out and re-branded as "Lenovo" I am with you
<MorphixNW> MAC all the way for solid hardware
<Sysi> they have some HW issues too, but mb air is just so sweet
<Sysi> pretty little thing with c2d
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<udo_> hello, how can I do the settings for vinagre
<udo_> I'm using xfce
<udo_> hello, how can I do the settings for vinagre
<udo_> I'm using xfce
<Sysi> from the program?
<udo_> Sysi, no setting password etc
<udo_> Sysi, cant find how to do that , in ubuntu it was somwhere under systewmsettigs, but xfce?
<Sysi> you want to set up vnc server? vinagre is just a client
<udo_> Sysi, yes, I also dont now how/where to start the vnc server
<Sysi> you should try vino
<udo_> oops, not installed...hm, thought this is already default
<Sysi> in ubuntu i think it is
<ShootEmUp> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 159 kB, installed size 512 kB
<ShootEmUp> is optional
<Sysi> it still could be there by default i think?
<ShootEmUp> not installed by default
<Sysi> can be so, i don't use gnome
<udo_> ok, its vino-preferences. But is there a menue where you have access to vino-preferences?
<wieshka> hey there - what desktop env runs Xubuntu with ?
<Sysi> xfce
<wieshka> is xfce more lightweight then Gnome/KDE ?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<wieshka> is there some good link, where i can see compare ?
<ShootEmUp> if you have less than 512MB of ram, xubuntu is better than ubuntu.
<Sysi> xubuntu runs better with 512MB than gnome
<ShootEmUp> I'll see if I can find you one
<Sysi> sloow
<wieshka> i have 2 Gb, but i am less on CPU
<wieshka> N330 Atmo
<wieshka> Atom
<Sysi> no help
<wieshka> 1.6 Ghz
<TheSheep> wieshka: what exactly do you want to see compared?
<wieshka> default install performance between versions of Ubuntu
<Sysi> disable desktop effects, use adblock and maybe noscript and deal with it
<TheSheep> performance measured how?
<wieshka> most interesting part for me is CPU
<ShootEmUp> you most likely have a dual-core CPU, in that case ubuntu is the best bet
<Sysi> there's no "performace" in desktop, just resource usage
<ShootEmUp> 1.6GHz X 2
<wieshka> Sysi: sorry for my english - i meaned resource usage, yes
<Sysi> cpu usage comes pretty much 100% from applications
<wieshka> Sysi: my appplications will use ~90 of all 4 CPU threads
<TheSheep> buthow do you measure it?
<Sysi> wieshka: you could try to find lighter ones
<wieshka> in basics it is HD Video playback
<wieshka> with Adobe air - very specific aplllications
<ShootEmUp> many people have preformace problems when Ubuntu One is running
<Sysi> my netbook played video better when i removed pulseaudio
<TheSheep> your video playback speed won't change
<TheSheep> with xubuntu
<TheSheep> because when playing video, all the cpu is used by that application anyways
<TheSheep> so changing the environment that launched it won't help you
<wieshka> TheSheep: i am not trying to improvemy video playback - it is ok. The problem is, that i also have some background proceses, what can hang video, so every % of CPU usage is importnant
<wieshka> hmmmm, maybe i should try 64 bit instead of 32
<Sysi> you can't go over what you HW is capable
<wieshka> how stable is Maverick Meerkat - i mean for production use, not personal/test
<wieshka> or better is to choose Lynx ?
<ShootEmUp> Maerick Meerkat is stable
<Sysi> stable versions should be stable
<Sysi> if lts works, i'd recommend it
<Sysi> "not working" is best reason for update
<kuzorra> Hello everyone! Hallo zusammen!
<kuzorra> kann mir jemand bei der Auflösungseinstellung helfen?
<kuzorra> can anyone help me with the screen resolution?
<ShootEmUp> sure
<ShootEmUp> whats the problem?
<kuzorra> graphic: Intel 845 on xubuntu 10.10, I can't change my resolution
<ShootEmUp> how are you trying to change your resolution?
<kuzorra> under "settings for xfce 4" I can't pick different resolutions
<kuzorra> the drop down menu doesnt open....
<ShootEmUp> under settings -> monitors right?
<error21> how to fix login in Xubuntu 9.10?
<kuzorra> ....not for resolution, and neither for refresh rate
<Sysi> kuzorra: try arandr
<kuzorra> wait a sec, I'll check for that
<kuzorra> I think it's called "display", "Anzeige" in German
<kuzorra> @sysi I googled for my problem, I don't know arandr, so that doesn't help without further instructions
<error21> I have update xubuntu to 9.10 change resolution and then can`t login
<ShootEmUp> kuzorra, try sudo apt-get install lxrandr
<ShootEmUp> then run lxrandr
<kuzorra> there is only one display listed
<kuzorra> I just installed xubuntu on an old pc, using a 14" screen....
<kuzorra> ...ubuntu & suse worked well with this screen
<Sysi> arandr is easy, GUI
<Sysi> just install it
<error21> someone?
<Sysi> xorg and kernel versions matter with HW(gpu) compability
<kuzorra> how do I copy&paste into a terminal window?
<Sysi> paint and middle click is fastest
<Sysi> or shift ctrl v
<ShootEmUp> ctrl + shift + v
<Sysi> error21: could you be more exact?
<error21> i update xubuntu
<error21> to 9.10
<error21> and when i try to login
<kuzorra> is 9.10 faster than 10.10
<Sysi> 9.10 has EOL soon too..
<Sysi> shouldn't be faster
<error21> i can`t log in
<Sysi> it just pops back to login?
<error21> yes
<error21> I select xt ... and log
<Sysi> press ctrl alt F1 to get to virtual terminal, log in there
<error21> and then?
<Sysi> ctrl alt F7 or F8 is back to graphical
<Sysi> rm .ICEauthority
<error21> ok
<error21> ok
<error21> that `s all?
<kuzorra> okay, I ran lxrandr
<Sysi> try
<ShootEmUp> kuzorra, and what happend?
<error21> thanks
<kuzorra> screen popped up, but still just one resolution listed
<Sysi> error21: it worked? np
<kuzorra> or "automatic" as resolution and refresh rate
<error21> now I try
<kuzorra> kuzorra@kuzorra-linux:~$ lxrandr
<kuzorra> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<kuzorra> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<kuzorra> that was written in terminal after that
<ShootEmUp> okay
<kuzorra> tried again, still the same
<kuzorra> at least the pull down menu opens, which it dioesn't under xfce settings
<ShootEmUp> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg try that
<kuzorra> tried that before, but I#ll check again
<kuzorra> nothing happened
<kuzorra> check resolution with lxrandr again?
<kuzorra> sill the same
<ShootEmUp> type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kuzorra> btw: should I have a working xorg.conf under xububntu 10.10?
<ShootEmUp> and tell me whats in it
<ShootEmUp> you don't need one
<ShootEmUp> but sometimes is helps
<Sysi> shouldn't need
<kuzorra> nothing, just a blank file is opened
<kuzorra> I looked for that file under file management before, but couldn't find one
<kuzorra> even with hidden files shown
<Sysi> it isn't there by default
<kuzorra> google told me that Intel 845 had problems under former ubuntus too
<kuzorra> maybe there is a vesa driver used instead?
<kuzorra> does it make a big differnce....and if,  how do I check and change that?
<Sysi> no, it should be about monitor detecting
<kuzorra> lxrandr says "standard monitor" is detected
<kuzorra> does xubuntu automatically pick the right driver for Intel 845?
<ShootEmUp> it trys
<Sysi> basically best
<kuzorra> how do I find out which driver is in use?
<Sysi> lspci -k
<ShootEmUp> kuzorra try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ShootEmUp> then reboot
<kuzorra> kuzorra@kuzorra-linux:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kuzorra> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<kuzorra> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<kuzorra> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<kuzorra> xserver-xorg-video-intel ist schon die neueste Version.
<kuzorra> Die folgenden Pakete wurden automatisch installiert und werden nicht mehr benötigt:
<kuzorra>   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic
<kuzorra> Verwenden Sie »apt-get autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
<kuzorra> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<kuzorra> kuzorra@kuzorra-linux:~$
<kuzorra> which basically tells me that nothing was changed
<ShootEmUp> I got that, let me search some more
<kuzorra> i'll reboot and be back soon
<ShootEmUp> ok
<kuzorra> thanks for your help!
<ShootEmUp> charlie-tca, long time no see!
<charlie-tca> I am hiding these days... ;-)
<ShootEmUp> from who?
<charlie-tca> everyone?
<ShootEmUp> ohh, ok
<charlie-tca> Good Morning, ShootEmUp
<ShootEmUp> good morning to you too
<ShootEmUp> so what you been up to?
<charlie-tca> same as always... bugs, testing, and other
<ShootEmUp> well... my wii broke :(
<charlie-tca> my daughters too
<charlie-tca> it was 4 years old, though
<ShootEmUp> dirty lens of death
<ShootEmUp> mines 1 year
<charlie-tca> This one won't spin at all
<ShootEmUp> geting a cleaning disk, hoping it works.
<charlie-tca> Pretty sure not spinning is not good ;-)
<ShootEmUp> mine spins, but can't play dual-layered games
<charlie-tca> sounds like the laser... either dirty or out of line
 * TheSheep is scavenging cd drives for motors
<ShootEmUp> yeah dirty laser, can still play gamecube games
<ShootEmUp> geting the cleaning disk tonight! hopfully can play some black ops later
<charlie-tca> heh
<ShootEmUp> what? Black ops on wii not your liking?
<charlie-tca> I finally learned how to put the disks in the thing
<charlie-tca> I have ever used the wii, myself.
<ShootEmUp> you put it in the front
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<ShootEmUp> I thought everybody knew that
<charlie-tca> They taught me how to get them out again, too
<ShootEmUp> lol
<ShootEmUp> Wiis are great
<charlie-tca> yeah, at least they keep the kids busy
<ShootEmUp> or keep me busy
<ShootEmUp> I think I had 300+ hours on Modern Warefare Reflex
<ShootEmUp> well I gotta go now, TTYL
<kuzorra> hello again
<kuzorra> still the same problem, can't change the resolution
<kuzorra> any hints how to configure my Intel 845 under xubuntu 10.10?
<kuzorra> ....or how to change display type, now it's set on Standard
<kuzorra> anybody out there?
<charlie-tca> Yes, people are out there.
<kuzorra> that's nice to know ;-)
<kuzorra> ....and can anyone tell me other stuff I could try to set up my screen properly?
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kuzorra> hmmmmmkay
<charlie-tca> Here is a whole page of stuff you can try - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution
<kuzorra> I looked around a lot before, but as a total noob it's hard to find answers/explanations that are on my level
<kuzorra> another problem I hav: I "lost" my shutdown button from my sidebar.....
<kuzorra> ....and can't add it again via right-click, where do I find it?
<charlie-tca> What version of Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu are you using? Which is it?
<kuzorra> xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, left-click action buttons, add...
<kuzorra> I don't know what "action button" could be in the german version
<kuzorra> there is properties, move, delete, add new elements adjust panel
<kuzorra> I didn't find it under add
<kuzorra> okay, got it
<kuzorra> the thing to be added is "action button"
<kuzorra> but shutdown was missing....
<kuzorra> .....which could be fixed via settings
<kuzorra> dammit....this just shuts down the panel and loogs me off
<kuzorra> so I added a Starter with menu, with entries like shutdown, restart, standby and hibernate
<kuzorra> but what are the commands to use there? now those entries are still empty, because I don't know what to fill in
<kuzorra> and I don't want to use a termninal command that requires a PW everytime I want to shut down
<kuzorra> bye for now....
<The_Maverick> was wondering if anyone here used docky. to add an app to docky i have to add an application to the desktop then drag it, but if i delete the desktop shortcut the app will not work on the dock.
<Sysi> docky-dock?
<Sysi> (only used awn)
<The_Maverick> yeah docky the dock
<The_Maverick> i dont think that will let me add a custom launcher.
<charlie-tca> I did not think docky worked
<The_Maverick> lol yeah it works. i like it because it runs smoothely, but it seems that i might have to switch if i can not resolve this problem
<maverick_> okay scratch that. i found a way around it
<error21> rm .ICEauthority but when restart the same problem
<error21> can help someone?
<charlie-tca> Would you expand the question? Same problem leaves a lot of questions...
<error21> I can`t log in
<error21> type my user on the login
<error21> password
<error21> but I can`t login
<charlie-tca> does it do anything? can you log in from a tty using Crtl+Alt+F2?
<error21> I have rm .ICEauthority
<error21> i log but resend me back
<error21> only xterm I can access
<error21> not xfce session
<error21> be back to try
<error21> thanks
<error21> I checked
<error21> but resend me back to the login form
<error21> xubuntu 9.10
<error21> can`t get in
<error21> :))
<error21> first say that resolution 800X600
<error21> may be the problem?
<error21> ?
<charlie-tca> no
<error21> any solution
<charlie-tca> but you can go in through a tty or xterm and delete the following file
<error21> i can go
<error21> but just in xterm
<error21> with xfce no
<charlie-tca> ~/.cache/
<error21> yes
<charlie-tca> just go into xterm then. Use    rm -r ~/.cache
<charlie-tca> then we will do one more
<error21> ok
<charlie-tca> also do    rm -r ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<charlie-tca> then restart the computer
<error21> done
<charlie-tca> can you log in now?
<error21> i will try
<error21> no
<error21> show something root login
<charlie-tca> yeah, I think we did not get it all done.
<error21> and *ERROR* 600
<charlie-tca> here it is again, stay until you get all of this, because you have to do it all at one time
<error21> ok
<error21> to be 4ever
<charlie-tca> first,       rm -r ~/.cache
<error21> can access all time
<error21> ok
<charlie-tca> second,     rm -r ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<error21> next
<charlie-tca> third, restart the computer without saving anything
<charlie-tca> then try to login through gdm again.
<charlie-tca> Now try that. You have to both rm's without restarting between them or it won't work
<error21> ok
<error21> no such file
<error21> the xml file
<error21> in .config
<error21> :))
<error21> .config :
<error21> audacious
<error21> gigolo
<error21> orage
<error21> autostart
<error21> gpicview
<error21> Terminal
<error21> ...
<error21> ?
<error21> I have xubuntu 9.04
<error21> update to 8.10
<error21> 9.10
<error21> but can`t join xfce
<error21> no idea?
<error21> xubuntu 9.04 no more supported
<error21> ok bye thanks that all :) moving back to xp
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu community meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 30 minutes. Everyone is invited to attend.
<xubuntu466> thx. I'm installing Xubuntu 10.10 and I'm curious to see which kind of help I could expect
<xubuntu466> nobody there?
<charlie-tca> We are here, but in a meeting
<charlie-tca> !hi | xubuntu466
<ubottu> xubuntu466: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu466> hi, I met problems to install directly Xubuntu without passing through Live cd. Passing through Live cd, instead, all seem to be fine. Just as report. I won't disturb your meeting. Bye and thanks
<charlie-tca> Thanks. Which version was that?
<xubuntu466> 10.10
<xubuntu466> italian language
<charlie-tca> We will look into it
<xubuntu466> bye
<xubuntu466> quit
<nicofs> I need help... i more or less wrecked my system, or to be precise, my GTK+... i tried to compile&install a newer version - which went wrong - but now my system is weid. most icons have disappeared, all others have changed. is there a way to fall back to a "clean" xubuntu?
<Besogon> can't you delete xubuntu-dektop package at all and then install it again?
<charlie-tca> remove the ppa, remove the new gtk+, install the gtk+ in the repository
<nicofs> charlie-tca, according to synaptic, gtk+ has never been changed...
<charlie-tca> nicofs: go into settings -> Appearance, pick Elementary icons
<nicofs> charlie-tca, i did... no matter which icon pack i choose, it all stays the same... i guess i will have to delete and reinstall xubuntu-desktop...
<charlie-tca> try it. The package is a meta-package, though. It doesn't really remove anything when you uninstall it
<Besogon> why not?
<Besogon> ah yes
<nicofs> hmm... i could only uninstall gtk and reinstall it - but uninstalling gtk in synaptic removes almost all of my system - and automatically installs KDE...
<charlie-tca> Instead of removing it, just click it for a install again?
<charlie-tca> Not knowing exactly what was installed hurts. It might not be the actual application you are trying to reinstall, but another lib/app entirely
<nicofs> charlie-tca, could be... i reinstalled it already - no change... all of that, because i wanted pidgin 2.7.9 instead of 2.7.3 ... where has it got me? corrupted system using 2.7.3 ...
<nicofs> i think i ruined it completely... in synaptic i can't open the repositories menu anymore... i think i will have to remove xubuntu&xfce&gtk+...
<nicofs> if i won't login again until Sunday, it hasn't worked^^
<arizalord> how do i get extended desktop option in xubuntu?
<arizalord> for multiple display with different resolution!
<dr4c4n> arizalord: what is your graphics card?
<arizalord> dr4c4n: its an ati 200m
<dr4c4n> arizalord: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Dual.2FMulti_Monitors have u tried this?
<Sysi> if you're using open drivers, try arandr
<dr4c4n> and aticonfig
<Sysi> catalyst should include settingsmanager
<arizalord> ok thx so much, ill try
<maverick_> it seems that i have an extra layer on my desktop. like when i add icons. it adds another set that i can not delete or click on. anyone else have this issue?
<Guest45936> i have a question. when i have xubuntu installed and i use a "gnome session" is it any different than the regular ubuntu with gnome?
<Sysi> you can have different/more programs, different bootup logo and login screen but basically not
<nicofs> OK. Now my system is gone. I urgently need help to connect to the internet via console. i can start the interface (ifconfig ra0 up) and list available networks (iwlist). i think, i can connect to the networt (how could i check if i'm connectd?) - but dhclient won't work. i simply can't obtain an ip. no ip, no apt-get - and no gui...
<nicofs> after connecting via "iwconfig [interface] [essid]" - how can i check if i am really connected? and how do i obtain an ip address? please help me... i need to get internet working somehow...
<charlie-tca> You should be able to connect with "ifconfig [interface] up"
<charlie-tca> You can check it using either iwconfig or ifconfig and see if any bytes are moving
<charlie-tca> This line says it is transferring bytes, thus connected -
<charlie-tca> RX bytes:800628 (800.6 KB)  TX bytes:800628 (800.6 KB)
<nicofs> charlie-tca: but "ping google.fr" returns unknown hostname...
<nicofs> even though bytes have been moved...
<nicofs> my problem resides with dhcp...
<gr8m8> what's in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<nicofs> gr8m8: i will check... but i'm in dual boot - so it's complicated... hang on... stupid of me... should be able to access it from here...
<gr8m8> when you boot into the os make sure the dhcp daemon is running too
<nicofs> gr8m8: ok. because of android-caused restrictions (no text editor) i can't check here... how could i start dhcp daemon in case it's not running?
<Besogon> nicofs, What encryption do you have with your Wifi?
<nicofs> Besogon: it's a hotel WLAN and not encrypted...
<gr8m8> I've no idea   sudo service dhcpd start   maybe I would check it with   ps aux | grep dhcp
<nicofs> ok... i'll check resolv.conf and dhcp daemon... hang on, back in a jiffy, i hope...
<nicofs> ok... apparently connecting doesn't work proberly... no received or sent packeges are listed. resolv.conf is empty. service dhcpd start returns that there is no such service.
<Besogon> ok
<Besogon> up to me I've never started up interface with iwconfig. Was the interface made up?
<nicofs> i started with ifconfig ra0 up...
<nicofs> and then i listed networks with iwlist ra0 scanning
<nicofs> i'm out of options...
<Besogon> iwlist scanning
<starfishblub> What would be better for a old laptop xubuntu lts or xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> depends on how fast you want to update and whether you want the latest and greatest or stabiltiy for 3 years
<nicofs> Besogon: how is that different to iwlist "ra0" scanning?
<starfishblub> what is better for use as a student and main computer?
<charlie-tca> starfishblub: personally, I upgrade every 6 months on my work machine, so LTS doesn't work. My server has LTS because I don't want to reinstall things or break it
<Besogon> I know only that iwlist scanning can give all result on all interfaces...
<nicofs> Besogon: i only have on interface, ra0. it lists many networks. among them the one i want to connect to... now how do i connect and get an ip address?
<charlie-tca> starfishblub: personal choice. Xubuntu 10.10 is good until april 2012, LTS is a three year distribution. You can upgrade it in two if desired, but it is supported for three. xubuntu 10.04 LTS is good until April 2013
<starfishblub> So i should use lts for a server and 10.10 for the laptop?
<charlie-tca> You should use LTS for any server, yes
<charlie-tca> I don't know how often you want to upgrade as a student, though.
<starfishblub> I am skilled with ubuntu but am brand new to xubuntu and the laptop is fairly slow with ubuntu.
<Besogon> nicofs, OK. After all Did you have upped the interface?
<charlie-tca> It's almost the same as far as maintenance
<starfishblub> So it will have the same features as I am used to?
<charlie-tca> hrm, no
<Besogon> If so to enable DHCP you need "sudo dhclient ra0" only
<charlie-tca> You might have to work more to get everything working, since we do not set everything up the way Ubuntu does.
<starfishblub> What are the major differences?
<charlie-tca> If it is a fairly new laptop, go with 10.10
<charlie-tca> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<nicofs> Besogon: dhclient ra0 runs for a while and then tells me that there was nothing to get...
<starfishblub> Its actually quite old
<charlie-tca> Abiword and Gnumeric instead of OpenOffice.org
<starfishblub> How different are they?
<charlie-tca> exaile instead of totem, xfburn instead of brasero, parole instead of ??? something
<Besogon> nicofs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<nicofs> starfishblub: why not use an xubuntu live cd and have a look around?
<starfishblub> I don't have totem
<charlie-tca> Abiword and gnumeric are full featured, but they are much lighter on resources. They don't get all the extra bells and whistles
<Besogon> look at section Unencrypted Connection
<starfishblub> Wine still works the same?
<charlie-tca> maybe it was rythmbox got replaced by exaile?
<charlie-tca> parole is the movie player in Xubuntu
<starfishblub> oh Its just called movie player in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> mousepad is used instead of gedit
<starfishblub> Will it have the same syntax and file format fetures.I am learning computer science courses.
<starfishblub> O:-))
<starfishblub> Mistake.
<starfishblub> Will it be just as good for programming as gedit?
<charlie-tca> I would try the live cd, and give it a look. Keep in mind though, the live cd is slow compared to an installed version
<charlie-tca> starfishblub: yes, it should have
<charlie-tca> gedit is better for programming than mousepad, but you can install it yourself
<starfishblub> Thanks for your help.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome. I am sure either choice will be just as good for you
<Besogon> Ubuntu Software Center has better thing than gedit but it's selling.
#xubuntu 2011-01-07
<MaxDamage> !keyboardlayout
<MaxDamage> ubottu == <3
<MaxDamage> Bye guys. =p
<starfish> Where is the battery manager in the gui?
<starfish> charlie-tca?
<starfish> The fans on the laptop are much louder then in ubuntu can I quiet them down?
<charlie-tca> add it to the top panel? I don't have a laptop, and don't really know if that is it
<starfish> what about the fans?
<charlie-tca> No idea, I am sorry to say
<charlie-tca> Look for a sensors plugin for the panel, it might let you adjust them based on temperature
<starfish> where would i find that? I chose the lts version.
<charlie-tca> right-click the panel, left-click add to panel,
<starfish> what plugin
<charlie-tca> sensors or battery
<starfish> Got the battery where should I look for more information about the fans
<charlie-tca> Let me look
<charlie-tca> starfish: in a terminal,      sudo apt-get install xfce4-sensors-plugin
<starfish> thank you
<charlie-tca> then it will be in the stuff to add to the panel
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<starfish> I appreciate the help.
<charlie-tca> That's what we do. It let's us give back a little bit for all the hard work the developers do
<dr4c4n> anyone else experience crashes in ff with the latest adobe flash player when you go to full screen, pop out works, but is only available on some videoes..
<dr4c4n> btw hi all, and yes I've done the responsible thing and reported it, I also had this working before the latest upgrade on xubuntu 10.10
<mbvpixies78> What can I do to troubleshoot an inoperable mouse?
<mbvpixies78> It happened in Xubuntu and another distro but was just fine in Fedora 8
<spicemaster> hello i forgot my password
<xubuntu653> lol
<MaxDamage> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<MaxDamage> Okay, Skype isn't detecting any other sound devices than PulseAudio Server (local)
<MaxDamage> While the Mixer is, and I can hear my microphone in my headphones.
<Sysi> install pavucontrol
<Sysi> it's proper tool for pulseaudio
<MaxDamage> Oh.
<MaxDamage> I just apt-get remove'd pulseaudio
<MaxDamage> lol
<MaxDamage> Okay, so pavucontrol?
<MaxDamage> That is awesome.
<MaxDamage> Thank you, Sysi.
<MaxDamage> =]
<Sysi> i still would need to make feature request about including that to default installation?
<Sysi> i don't even use pulseaudio
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ShootEmUp> Has anyone seen Red-raven, Red_, or Black lately?
<ShootEmUp> /me welcomes all ubuntu users!
<william_> Tam getting the following when starting my package manager.  Any ideas?
<william_> E:Malformed line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<knome> william_, your sources.list is malformed
<william_> How can I correct?
<knome> open it and see what's in line 61
<william_> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick
<knome> if i'm correct, either adding "partner" to the end of that line or commenting the line (add # to beginning) should fix it
<chmod> weird, i kept getting disconnected when joining the other channel
<nicofs> i need help to connect to a wlan network via console. i am connected (used ifconfig & iwconfig) - but dhclient returns "No DHCPOFFERS received." - what can i do? please help. i need internet urgently...
<psycho_oreos> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<luiscuadrado123> hy!! i have a question!!!!!!!!!!!!.............. all games for Ubuntu (as hedgewar, ie) works in xubuntu?????????????????????????
<Sysi> yes
<psycho_oreos> it should
<luiscuadrado123> becouse i cant play hedgewars and openarena
<luiscuadrado123> in a Pentium 4, 1,5 Gb Ram, video card nivida 128mb... :(
<luiscuadrado123> 3,2 Ghz of procesator
<psycho_oreos> I can play openarena on my xubuntu 9.04. I can't see why you can't
<psycho_oreos> probably not using nvidia's proprietary driver?
<luiscuadrado123> =( .... when i enter to the game openarena crash...
<psycho_oreos> << compleely forgot !wfm situation
<psycho_oreos> s/compleely/completely/
<luiscuadrado123> i am using the current driver of my nivida card... or i thinks.. becouses xubuntu dont show any problem with driver
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: but what if dhclient returns "No DHCPOFFERS received." - even if it shouldn't? my network is not encrypted...
<luiscuadrado123> i install the driver when i install xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, maybe dhcpd is not running on the router/network
<psycho_oreos> luiscuadrado123, check under hardware drivers
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: network manager could connect, when i still had gui...
<nicofs> but my system's gone. all i have left is command line...
 * charlie-tca thinks luiscuadrado123 should install the hardware drivers, too
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, and network manager's daemon is not running?
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: i don't know - apart from a command line, almost nothing is running... i have no gui - and certainly no network manager...
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, check via ps
<nicofs> ps au | grep dhcp - or something like that?
<psycho_oreos> ps aux| grep man
<nicofs> ok... what should i see, roughly... i'm running dualboot. it will take a while to check...
<psycho_oreos> hmm
<psycho_oreos> not quite, it might be running as some other name
<nicofs> sudo service dhcpd start returns "no such service", that i know
<psycho_oreos> its not dhcpd, dhcpd is the daemon for giving out dhcp leases and should be checked on the device that is actually giving out the lease, e.g. router
<psycho_oreos> ps aux| grep -i net
<nicofs> ok. i will try that. just hang on. takes a moment to reboot...
<psycho_oreos> you can always set a manual IP address should dhcpcd/dhclient/dhcpx fails
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: ok. NetworkManager is running...
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, I'd kill that because that would interfere with manual operations, but even at then dmesg may say that the interface is not ready.. that would be somewhat problematic
<nicofs> there is something else: when i first logged in 3 days ago (it's a hotel wlan), after connecting - in my browser i was redirected to a page where i had to give a username and password. but i have never been asked again since...
<nicofs> after rebooting (even a different os) i was always just connected...
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: so i should kill NetworkManager and try again?
<nicofs> i could have dmesg running on a different tty - just in case...
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, killing it won't necessarily help, though you can try in a bid to manually turn the interface up
<nicofs> psycho_oreos: but then what might help? how did the network manager gui connect when i still had a gui? what can it do that i can't?!?
<psycho_oreos> nicofs, apparently I initially thought that killing networkmanager should be able to allow one manually control it. Well I've tried to disable wireless from nm-applet and trying to ifconfig wlan0 up under dmesg I get device is not ready
<psycho_oreos> though it may work
<Sysi> networkmanager can't be used directly
<nicofs> so i shouldn't kill network manager...?
<Sysi> you need nm-applet or cnetworkmanager
<nicofs> i just desperately need internet...
<Sysi> wlan via command line is pain anyway
<nicofs> Sysi: what alternative do i have?
<psycho_oreos> no you have to kill network manager, but even after you killed it, the interface will complain its not ready
<psycho_oreos> probably the other way is to best use service to stop network manager
<nicofs> why can't i just ORDER it to connect and put it in front of a military tribunal if it refuses...?
<nicofs> so, i'll use service to stop networkmanager. and then do the ifconfig, iwconfig and dhclient stuff?
<psycho_oreos> yeah I'd give that a try.. it should hopefully give you proper and direct access through console
<psycho_oreos> after stopping it hopefully
<nicofs> ok... don't desert me while i try it out... ;-)
<psycho_oreos> you can always manually set IP address
<ShootEmUp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662153
#xubuntu 2011-01-08
<xubuntu203> taking a long time for xubuntu to download language packs.
<xubuntu203> just installed it
<happy> hiya, I need some help with some command filtering
<happy> can anyone help with bash scripting?
<nikolam> happy, Apress - Pro Bash Programming Scripting the GNULinux Shell (10-2009) (ATTiCA).pdf
<happy> nikolam: file -i *.chk | grep "text/plain charset=us-ascii" -- how do I get "strings" to run the filenames that it has filtered?
<nikolam> nikolam is not an expert
<nikolam> get da book
<w1n5ton0> Hello
<w1n5ton0> My menu bar is messed up on Xfce
<w1n5ton0> Any idea what could cause this?
<lighta> nop bu I had this quite often
<w1n5ton0> The window bar with the buttons
<lighta> yes
<lighta> xfce-panel
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> update-manager is broken with dwm
<Catoptromancy> probably some other apps
<Catoptromancy> the popup for password doesnt popup
<venom> Hi I want to know Why can't I changer the GDM Theme in ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10 ?
<venom> that was a very cool thing in 9.10
<Alert> i can open irc-client? (my system not installed)
<Sysi> live-install FTW
<Alert> now installer download packets. i open link in installer - firefox open this chat
<Sysi> feature
<Alert> igor?
<TheSheep> it's a common name
<Sysi> around the world (la la la)
<Alert> hmm.. this chat have rus channel?
<TheSheep> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ru
<Alert> thanks
<Alert> my system want reboot. bye! :)
<xubuntu004> hi 2 all
<xubuntu004> any body help with audio sound on my toshiba l40-10q
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<charlie-tca> Good morning
<ShootEmUp> whats up?
<charlie-tca> me! I got up on the green side of the grass again... ;-)
<ShootEmUp> lol, you crack me up
<ShootEmUp> vista is screwing up on me, gotta reboot
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ShootEmUp> hey lighta
<lighta> hey ShootEmUp how are you ?
<ShootEmUp> good, you?
<lighta> fine fine =) just receive exams result quite happy =)
<ShootEmUp> how good you do?
<lighta> well, not so good but this exam I failed intra
<lighta> so I really had to do a good mark at final
<lighta> and I did it
<lighta> so I pass
<lighta> =)
<ShootEmUp> YAY!
<lighta> it was like coming back to F for C+
<lighta> xdd
<charlie-tca> ShootEmUp: isn't vista what I see out my windows?
<ShootEmUp> :)
<lighta> what about you ?
<lighta> hi charlie-tca where so you see that ?
<ShootEmUp> charlie-tca, is that suppose to be a joke?
<ShootEmUp> lighta, doing good
<charlie-tca> yup
<ShootEmUp> charlie-tca, not funny
<charlie-tca> Goes with "windows - that clear thing I look out of"
<ShootEmUp> vista runs alright, Linux is better on this computer
<lighta> 7 isn't better ?
<ShootEmUp> my mom makes me stay on vista so she can network print
<lighta> than vista I mean
<lighta> no offense xd
<ShootEmUp> 7 is alright
<ShootEmUp> better than vista, yes
<lighta> I did network print on xubuntu too, what difficult about that ?
<lighta> rescue your mom ShootEmUp !
<ShootEmUp> when I change over to ubuntu, the printers name changes
<ShootEmUp> and she doesn't like to change printers
<lighta> ahh ! ok, can't rename it ?
<lighta> well nevermind she probably used this way
<ShootEmUp> can, but the computers name also changes
<ShootEmUp> so she can't print uder the same name
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it is better to leave things as they are. Not everyone needs to be rid of Microsoft.
<lighta> I see, I'm not using paper this much now anyway
<ShootEmUp> hopfully I get a laptop for grad (In may!)
<lighta> wich grade ShootEmUp ?
<ShootEmUp> 12th
<lighta> I'm not really used to american grade you entering college is that right ?
<ShootEmUp> yes
<lighta> nice
<lighta> what are you going to study ? ye we kinda far off topic but eh cha, dead otherwise is that ok charlie-tca ?
<ShootEmUp> probably going to the community college
<ShootEmUp> i really don;t know
<ShootEmUp> Maybe computers
<charlie-tca> Until someone needs help
<ShootEmUp> I would beast the basic computer class
<david717> I'm ssh'ed into a xubuntu 10.04 box, can anyone help me set up auto-login? I get an error message with vnc, saying startx isn't running. I assume because the box is left at the gdm login screen? Not sure though.
<charlie-tca> When someone asks for help and gets ignored, we start pushing you to #xubuntu-offtopic
<ShootEmUp> okay, sounds good
<david717> I don't want to interupt their convo, whoops ;)
<lighta> when we talking about help hehe
<ShootEmUp> david717, you have problem?
<lighta> ssh auto-login failed
<david717> Yes, I'm trying to set up the graphical autologin from an ssh session
<david717> If that makes any sense
<lighta> all network correct ?
<lighta> ping ok port open ?
<david717> yes, I'm actually logged in now
<lighta> so it just the grapical wich an issue ?
<ShootEmUp> YeahRight, check your settings. 75% of the time thats the problem
<david717> Well the box doesn't have a monitor hooked up. I could go do that, but thought it might be possible to set up the auto-login via ssh so I don't have to do thru the gui
<ShootEmUp2> disconected
<charlie-tca> david717: if you can ssh into the box, you can set it up.
<ShootEmUp> sorry, had to reconnect
<david717> okay cool, I just can't figure out how. I tried editing a few files in tuts I found online, none worked. But they were also outdated
<charlie-tca> after getting in, run "gdmsetup" for the login setup
<david717> **: cannot open display:
<david717> I'm using putty, should I load up a virtual linux box?
<david717> and ssh with that?
<charlie-tca> You can use a command like this to ssh in and run the Xserver, which will let the gdmsetup command run
<charlie-tca> ssh -X -p 22 USERNAME@REMOTE_SYSTEM gdmsetup
<charlie-tca> -X says run the xserver
<charlie-tca> -p is the port used for ssh, default setup is for port 22
<charlie-tca> USERNAME is the user on the remote system
<david717> I should run this from a remote linux console, correct?
<charlie-tca> REMOTE_SYSTEM is the name of the remote computer.
<charlie-tca> run it from the terminal
<david717> Okay, I have the "Login Screen Settings" open from that.
<david717> But I can't "unlock" it
<david717> should I add gksudo before gdmsetup in the command?
<charlie-tca> don't you have the admin password for the remote system?
<charlie-tca> or it just fails when you click "unlock"?
<david717> It fails
<charlie-tca> yeah, then try with gksudo
<charlie-tca> Using that command, you can run any GUI application in terminal
<david717> It asked for the password, but it still wanted me to "unlock" it... wasn't able to. After clicking it, nothing happened
<charlie-tca> Now I don't know the answer
<david717> I'm using an opensuse virtualbox install I have, would that make a difference?
<david717> in the console, gdmsetupid:2153 is throwing out alot of error messages. Hmm, I'll get on the google again
<david717> "Failes to unlock: The name org.gnome.DisplayManager was not provided by any .service files"
<charlie-tca> david717: don't think that should make any difference.
<david717> There looks like there is a bug report for this.
<nicofs> I need help getting my GUI back to work again... when i boot, for a short moment i get an ampty screen with a cursor on it, that i can even move about. but seconds later it dies and i'm back at the console... any suggestions? where can i start looking for the error?
<nicofs> "Xorg -configure" returns "No devices to configure. Configuration failed."
<shootemup> did you run it as sudo?
<nicofs> shootemup, yes.
<shootemup> what version of ubuntu are you using?
<nicofs> it used to be 10.10, when it worked... based on a kernel v 2.6.29-arm
<shootemup> nicofs, I'm looking it up, just stick with me
<shootemup> try sudo X -configure
<nicofs> i won't run away... especially not if there is someone who could help me... all i have right now is command line...
<nicofs> "No devices to configure. Configuration failed."
<shootemup> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   remember big X in X11
<nicofs> shootemup, that file is basically empty... i looked it up several minutes ago... but hang on, will do again
<nicofs> it lists two input devices, mouse and keyboard. both work...
<shootemup> but video does not
<nicofs> nope
<shootemup> anyone else know anything?
<nicofs> erm... might sound a bit weird... but i have to got to the beach now to collect some sand as a souvenir... i'll be back later... maybe i come up with a good idea on the way...
<shootemup> ok, see you later
<nicofs> (murphy's law dictates that you wreck your laptop on your vacation, when all your other computers are nowhere near...)
<shootemup> lol
<lighta> nicofs, did you try start xfce in consol mode ?
<nicofs> lighta, yes i did... same as what happens at startup...
<lighta> ah sad
<lighta> like he doesn't reconize your screen
<lighta> can you ran a xrandr to see ?
<nicofs> lighta hang on
<nicofs> can't open display...
<nicofs> hang on, need to reconnect...
<nicofs> re
<lighta> re
<lighta> nicofs, you need me or ? i'm really hungry now
<nicofs> lighta, eat if you like... perhaps i'm not gonna solve that until i'm back home...
#xubuntu 2011-01-09
<error21> what`s the problem with k3b,write success but nothing on cd
<nicofs> How many installed packaged does a normal linux have after removin all GUI (gdm, X11, xfce, Gnome ...)?
<nicofs> Or: How much can i remove via aptitude, before i ruin my system...?
<TheSheep> nicofs: there is no 'normal linux'
<TheSheep> linux is a kernel, that's one package
<TheSheep> the rest of the operating system are various other programs and utilities, some coming from GNU, some from BSD, some from other sources
<psycho_oreos> and you can't just run on solely one package unless you intend to talk to kernel in mostly ASM
<nicofs> certainly not...
<TheSheep> but you can use different sets of the utilities, they are all interchangeable
<nicofs> but seeing as something is very wrong with my current system... i though: just remove all except the bare necessities and then start again...
<TheSheep> for example Android...
<TheSheep> nicofs: what is wrong?
<nicofs> all... my graphical user interface wouldn't start anymore after i tried to compile and install gtk+2.22
<TheSheep> what does it say?
<nicofs> nothing. i get a screen with a movable mouse on it - for abaout a second - and then it's gone...
<TheSheep> what's in the logs?
<TheSheep> /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsessionerrors
<nicofs> hang on... i'll check
<nicofs> i have xorg.0.log open... what am i looking?
<TheSheep> search for EE
<TheSheep> or just look at the end
<nicofs> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log.
<TheSheep> that doesn't explain anything
<TheSheep> I have to go to sleep, sorry
<TheSheep> 3am here
<nicofs> here as well... need to go to the airport...
<sleek> is there a way to configure the location of my libnotify popups?
<_6i> hi, how do i set default program for execution according to file extension in linux?
<syutchkin69> salve a tutti
<TheSheep> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<syutchkin69> oh well I'm so sorry...
<TheSheep> why are you sorry?
<TheSheep> I just thought you are looking for help in Italian :P
<syutchkin69> 'cause I spoke in italian... just confused... >.<
<syutchkin69> yes thank you!
<TheSheep> but it's ok to say hello in any language you want
<syutchkin69> lol okay
<syutchkin69> anyway I'm installing xubuntu 10.10 on my eeepc 701
<syutchkin69> do you think that, is a good idea?
<TheSheep> never had an eeepc
<syutchkin69> mmmh okay
<knome> xubuntu works well on eeepc's
<syutchkin69> for now is going well...
<syutchkin69> (installation)
<syutchkin69> which distribution do you use?
<knome> xubuntu, obviously
<syutchkin69> lol I imagined it...
<syutchkin69> I currently use arch on my desktop computer, but I decided yesterday to install xubuntu on my netbook!
<syutchkin69> I hope that it works well...
<aicasn> is the 'exec' in the correct position for this command? SOME_ENV_VAR=value exec /path/to/command
<nicofs> is there a way to build .deb packages by oneself?
<TheSheep> sure, there is even a channel devoted to teaching people how to do that
<TheSheep> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<nicofs> ok... will try to ascend there...
<nicofs> the thing is: when i tried to compile and install a program not so long ago, i wrecked my system... and now i'm looking for possibilities to do that in a way i can restore my system if it goes wrong... because honestly, i don't exactly understand where a package ends up after make install - and how to get rid of it, if it was wrong...
<gr8m8> aicasn:  sometimes apps come with the uninstall option
<gr8m8> oops
<gr8m8> that was for nicofs
<aicasn> can see how you could mistake us... :/
<gr8m8> aicasn:  I was going to say normsally it is something like   export BROWSER=/usr/bin/firefox    to set a env variable
<gr8m8> what are you trying to do?
<aicasn> yeah that's the way i ended up doing it.  would like to know the one-line version, though, so i don't have to clear the var after the command
<gr8m8> you do like I suggested on one like - what's the multiple line way that you did?
<aicasn> export VAR=value;   docommand;  unset VAR
<gr8m8> ok
<aicasn> eh....  exec docommand
<aicasn> would rather have   VAR=value exec docommand   correct syntax
<charlie-tca> aicasn: most commands should have a command line method of passing that variable, as in
<charlie-tca> exec docommand --value
<charlie-tca> and then you don't have to set and unset the variable for a one-time use
<Toxa> Hello everybody! Need help
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<Toxa> Some body can help me with keyboard settings?
<Toxa> I has problem. When I repeatedly pres any button on keyboard its not working, only singlee pres. What to do? Thanks
<charlie-tca> Toxa: is your preferences set for key repeat? Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<charlie-tca> Behavior tab has a place that needs to be checked for keyboard repeat
<Toxa> Yes. But when I just hold the button - everything work properly. Only when for example I push 2-3 times arrows button in firefox or etc it`s not work
<Toxa> or when I try to del letters while i am typing. One pres del one letter. Two pres still del one letter. sorry for my poor english
<charlie-tca> Did you try changing repeat delay or repeat speed in Keyboard?
<charlie-tca> do you have accessibility enabled? There is an option in Accessibility to prevent "bounce keys", which will have that effect
<Toxa> How do I change the delay between repeated keystrokes because it is very long? Time passes before the keyboard responds again on the next push. That`s the problem. I just can`t explain it in English
<Toxa> How and where set accessibility enabled?
<charlie-tca>  Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Accessibility -> Keyboard
<charlie-tca>  Applications -> Settings -> Xfce 4 Settings Manager -> Accessibility -> Keyboard, Behavior Tab, Repeat speed
<Toxa> Thank you very much! Now it`s work properly! Thank you milion times!  Mange tak!(Danish)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Toxa> Sorry! One more problem: web camers Logitech C270 HD. Camera work properly but integrated microphone in this camera is not work. What `s the problem? Google and forums doesn`t help
<charlie-tca> Now we have to wait for someone that knows webcams to come along. I can't help with them
<ShootEmUp> Hello Everyone!
<ShootEmUp> Hello Again!
<Toxa> Logitech C270 HD webcam. Integrated microphone doesn`t work. Need help
<TheSheep> !doesn't work | Toxa
<ubottu> Toxa: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Toxa> Ok. Sorry for my incorrect.  When I try use Skype my interlocutor can see me but can`t hear me. and in all other applications microphone doesn`t seems to work
<TheSheep> Toxa: maybe try one of those:
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TheSheep> Toxa: also, install pavucontrol and see if you can enable the microphone in it
<TheSheep> Toxa: is that an usb microphone?
<TheSheep> Toxa: if so, see if lsusb lists it
<Toxa> No, its not usb microphone, it`s just integrated in webcam. Logitech C270HD
<TheSheep> is that webcam connected through usb?
<TheSheep> or is there a separate jack fro the microphone?
<Toxa> Yes. Webcam connected trough usb. Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:0825 Logitech, Inc.
<TheSheep> then it's an usb microphone
<Toxa> And no separate jack for mic
<TheSheep> lsusb should list it as a separate device
<connecteduser> guys, how do you enable the tcp listen function in xorg?
<Toxa> toxa@toxtop:~$ lsusb
<Toxa> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Toxa> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Toxa> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<Toxa> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Toxa> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 045e:00cb Microsoft Corp. Basic Optical Mouse v2.0
<Toxa> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Toxa> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:0825 Logitech, Inc.
<Toxa> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Toxa> Thats all in my lisusb
<TheSheep> Toxa: please use a pastebin next time
<Toxa> sorry. I am noob in IRc
<TheSheep> no problem, just saying :)
<Toxa> So you can see that no mic there. Just one thing from Logitech
<TheSheep> actually I'm not sure if it should be listed as a separate device
<TheSheep> did you install pavucontrol?
<Toxa> sudo apt-get install pavucontrol???
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> it should have 'default source' in the menu
<TheSheep> you should be able to see and choose your microphone on the list there
<Toxa> It`s must be in Input devices?
<TheSheep> I think so
<Toxa> Only Analog Microphone and nothing more to choose^(
<TheSheep> okso it seems that the system doesn't see it as a device :(
<Toxa> Something like this. But I can`t see any information about what to do with this?
<Toxa> I mean ccan`t find any info
<TheSheep> I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507292
<TheSheep> and this: http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/make-logitech-usb-microphone-work-on-ubuntu/
<TheSheep> doesn't help much though
<TheSheep> you might want to ask on #ubuntu, btw
<Toxa> Thank`s for help! I try to ask somewhere more
<TheSheep> also https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5856
<connecteduser> guys, how do you enable the tcp listen function in xorg?
<charlie-tca> !tcp
<connecteduser> hm?
<connecteduser> that was one helpful answer
<charlie-tca> heh, was hoping the 'bot knew more than me about it.
<charlie-tca> apparently, that is not something I do
<gr8m8> connecteduser:  have a look at /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<nicofs> where is the script that is executed after login?
<nicofs> .bashrc in /home/user?
<BigGreenCanoe> quick question, where did they hide the boot file that sets the startup mode (graphic -v- text)?
<Maccer> Hey, can somebody at #xubuntu help me with an #ubuntu problem? Sorry I'm asking to ask, but it's the wrong channel and I'm... frankly a little desperate. It's actually more of a kernel-related issue.
<BigGreenCanoe> Macer: maybe
<BigGreenCanoe> what's the issue?
<Maccer> BigGreenCanoe: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663365
<Maccer> Thanks by the way. :)
<BigGreenCanoe> I'll be back in a bit, let me take a look.
<Maccer> Alrighty.
<BigGreenCanoe> maccer: Hang on Boot thread?
<Maccer> BigGreenCanoe: Yup (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663365)
<Maccer> Somebody told me it might be because Ubuntu can't read my hard-drive's drivers, but the weird thing is, it boots in about 1/20 times.
<BigGreenCanoe> it sounds like a driver issue, but I'm afraid that's all I can tell
<Maccer> Hrm, okay then, thanks for the help anyways, BigGreenCanoe! :)
<BigGreenCanoe> Maccer: You might look at this: http://kerneltrap.org/node/14919
<BigGreenCanoe> It's 3 years old, but may offer some help.
<Maccer> Maybe I need to go try something like libata, but I have no idea on how to retrieve it.
<BigGreenCanoe> wish I could help more, but my kernel experience is rather dated.
#xubuntu 2012-01-02
<macman_> can you double click to maximie windows on xubuntu?
<Marzatta> macman_: yeah
<macman_> its not default tho is it?
<macman_> thats one thing thats annoys me with osx
<jjgalvez__> how do you edit menu entries in xubuntu? I know how to do it in gnome with alacart, is there an equivalent in xubuntu?
<Kingsy> how do I install avr-gcc? I cant seem to find it in the repos.. is it in "buildessential" ?
<knome> if you're building stuff, you need build-essential anyway.
<knome> that's what the package name is for
<Kingsy> well all I need is avr-gcc really.. but I found it
<Kingsy> for some reason its in the repos as gcc-avr which is odd saying as tho the binary is avr-gcc
<Kingsy> nevermind
<knome> makes sense to "file it under" gcc in a repository...
<Kingsy> yeah your right now that I think about it
<focalt> hey guys
<focalt> can someone tellme whats wrong here?
<focalt> http://piratepad.net/ep/pad/view/ro.WRPyvpFOCYv/latest
<|multipass|> how do i add new panels
<quicklogic> Settings Manager > Panel > Select the '+' symbol next to the Panel selection drop down
<|multipass|> ah cool
<|multipass|> ty
<quicklogic> np
<VanessaE> can someone tell me how to disable the password-on-resume-from-suspend "feature" (11.10)?
<nanotube> hmm, i recall seeing that somewhere... maybe screensaver setting?
<VanessaE> Already tried changing that.
<fennec> Hello
<VanessaE> I've googled up and down, tried just about everything that should do the trick, but so far it remains stuck.
<fennec> Am back, and in the us!
<fennec> :D
<fennec> I have a little question
<fennec> I've been wanting to put KDE Plasma Active on a tablet
<fennec> I want something compatible (preferably multitouch), around $100-$200, and availible in the us
<Unit193> VanessaE: Even Settings Manager > Power Manager > Extended > Lock Screen.... and rebooting?
<fennec> Anyone knowledgable?
<VanessaE> Unit193: been there. :)
<VanessaE> that option's been unchecked for several reboots now
<Unit193> Anything weird about your setup?
<VanessaE> (I regularly shut down at night since this broke)
<fennec> Oops didnt mean to butt in sorry D:
<VanessaE> nope, everything was fine in the previous install
<VanessaE> (debian Squeeze)
<Unit193> Are you using Debian+Xfce?
<VanessaE> at the time, yes.  Since reformatted and moved to Xubuntu 11.10.
<VanessaE> xfce in both cases.
<VanessaE> and it is xubuntu that is showing the problem
<VanessaE> suspend/resume works fine, mind you (at least on this box).  It just won't stop asking me for my password when it comes back up.
<VanessaE> Since this is a desktop machine in a trusted environment, boot/resume passwords are kinda..overkill :-)
<Unit193> Yeah, I just tried turning it off here for kicks
<|multipass|> is there a hotkey for terminal setup?
<|multipass|> like i think gnome did ctrl alt t
<VanessaE> not in xfce; I set mine to use Win-F1 for that
<Unit193> I use C+A+t
<nanotube> |multipass|: by default, no. you can set one in settings -> manager -> keyboard
<nanotube> i used to use f12
<nanotube> but switched to c-a-t some time ago heh
<|multipass|> ah cool t
<|multipass|> y
<nanotube> default xfce terminal is "xfce4-terminal", fyi. but you can set any preferred terminal emulator
<|multipass|> cool
<|multipass|> wow these panels are pretty awesome
<|multipass|> i had docky instlaled, then just made one out of panels
<|multipass|> instead
<nanotube> heh yea, just a bunch of launchers on a panel.
<|multipass|> some window buttons, etc yeah lol
<nanotube> Unit193: care to see a screenshot of my desktop now that i've customized it to my liking? ;)
<Unit193> Aye
<nanotube> http://imgur.com/Rw1fa
<fennec> I would show you my awesome desktop
<fennec> But im on another computer
<fennec> :(
<|multipass|> nice
<Unit193> nanotube: That's more customized, like the default wallpaper?
<nanotube> yep, i'm a fan of the default wp :) nice and calm and blueish :)
<fennec> Mine changes
<fennec> Changes a lot
<fennec> Currently its a bosozuko hiace
<fennec> With a fanceh clean dock
<|multipass|> anyone use kvirc?
<nanotube> nope, xchat here
<|multipass|> trying to get links to open, run firefox $0 not working
<fennec> Tried right clicking?
<|multipass|> yeah just option to copy to clipboard
 * nanotube chants "just use xchat" :)
<fennec> Yep olol
<fennec> I'm actually on http://webchat.freenode.net/
<|multipass|> kvirc is so nice tho lol
<|multipass|> i do like xchat
<|multipass|> and i have all my settings up
<fennec> Anyone know anything about KDE on tablets?
<|multipass|> no, but sounds like a lot of work
<|multipass|> oO
<|multipass|> anyone reccomend some programming fonts?
<nanotube> whatever is the emacs default... :)
<focalt> good morning
<focalt> can someone help me?
<focalt> i'm trying to build this audio card driver
<focalt> but I think I need to do something with the linux-headers?
<focalt> i'm not sure what...
<Marzata> hmmm
<focalt> I installed a r-t kernel
<focalt> 2.6.33-29-realtime
<focalt> someone?
<focalt> pls?
<focalt> this is important
<vanlong441> what is "this audio driver" ?
 * Marzata is sleeping still. 
<focalt> vanlong441,  it's a driver for my audio card
<focalt> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-a-line6-guitarport-or-toneport-ux1-or-gx.html
<vanlong441> let me check the link
<focalt> when I "make" it outputs
<focalt> f-t@f-t-laptop:~/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk$ make
<focalt> ./set_revision.sh
<focalt> test: 18: https://line6linux.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/line6linux/driver/trunk: unexpected operator
<focalt> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.33-29-realtime/build CONFIG_LINE6_USB=m SUBDIRS=/home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk modules
<focalt> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.33-29-realtime'
<focalt>   CC [M]  /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/audio.o
<focalt>   CC [M]  /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/capture.o
<focalt>   CC [M]  /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/control.o
<focalt>   CC [M]  /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/driver.o
<focalt>   CC [M]  /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/dumprequest.o
<focalt>   CC [M]  /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/midi.o
<focalt> /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/midi.c: In function ‘midi_set_midi_mask_transmit’:
<focalt> /home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/midi.c:314: error: implicit declaration of function ‘kstrtou16’
<focalt> make[2]: *** [/home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk/midi.o] Error 1
<focalt> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/f-t/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk] Error 2
<focalt> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.33-29-realtime'
<focalt> make: *** [default] Error 2
<focalt> f-t@f-t-laptop:~/Desktop/line6linux/driver/trunk$
<vanlong441> focalt, I pm-ed you
<Marzata> got configured it?
<dleonardi> hi all! does anybody here use xubuntu on an oqo 02 ?
<dleonardi> if so, could you share some pitfalls you've had?
<Marzata> this thing has a hdd?
<mongy> any way to get xfburn to just make an iso of a disc?
<mongy> seems a very limited app..
<mongy> using k3b as I need a more capable burner app but that's spoiled my 'clean' system a little :)
<Sysi> there are CLI apps..
<mongy> yeah, this aint for me really though...cli is out of the question.
<mongy> think i'll give em brasero..
<somov> hi all
<somov> can smb help me to fix one problem? when I load xubuntu - appears menu asking me to choose between xubuntu and xfce session. is it possible to skip this menu?
<Sysi> somov: every time?
<Ritchie_Z> hello everyone
<mongy> edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add autologin-user=youruse
<Sysi> he left
<mongy> again!
<mongy> he asked it in #ubuntu, I answered, he'd already left
<Ritchie_Z> is here someone who tried installing xfce on ubuntu 11.10 because it got very slow after upgrading from 11.04? (I am just wondering whether it solves the problem)
<w30> I have a grub question; I hosed my system tying to modify my boot menu. I have an efi motherboard so should I be using grub-efi-amd64 instead of grub?
<w30> My install has grub-common installed as default
<xsl> Hi all ... is xubuntu rdy for LTSP ?
<Marzata> Lutheran Theological Seminary at Philadelphia?
<becker_11> Hi I've ran may distros of linux in the past but since installing xubuntu my internet speed has seemed very slow. I was wondering if I could turn off the auto updates feature as I prefer to use apt-get for that anyway and maybe that would help the internet speed slightly as well
<w30> becker_11, some people gain speed by disabling ivp6    if you don't need it
<becker_11> okay I didn't realise it was on
<becker_11> w30, how would I disable it?
<w30> becker_11, it don't hurt mine though; edit your connection in network connections
<w30> becker_11, maybe set ipv6 settings to ignore
<becker_11> w30, yeah just done that. When I used Debian it was off by default.
<becker_11> w30, Do you have any idea regarding the auto software update??
<w30> becker_11, I haven't done it but you can always change it back
<becker_11> w30, shouldn't need to as I've never used it previously
<w30> becker_11, I haven't messed with auto update.....
<becker_11> w30, no worries thanks for the other tip though
<nanotube> w30: hey, btw, you weren't here at the time, but i ran compiz --replace and had no issues with window decorations. so i guess the plain ubuntu has some packages in it that makes everything peachy.
<TheSheep> nanotube: it has metacity
<w30> nanotube, ok, thats good news
<nanotube> TheSheep: hm, could be. seems that people running pure xubuntu though, have to go through some contortions to get decorations working
<nanotube> apparently none of them have clued into installing the metacity package to try to fix it?
<TheSheep> that's because metacity is a part of the eternal evil called gnome
<w30> nanotube, what's the metacity package name?
<nanotube> w30: at a guess, 'metacity' :)
<TheSheep> !info metacity
<ubottu> metacity (source: metacity): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.34.1-1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 272 kB, installed size 896 kB
<TheSheep> lightweight, haha
 * w30 wants no gnome anything since it became gnome3
<nanotube> well, metacity itself is not bad at all.
<nanotube> it's the rest of the gnome crap that pulls weight
<w30> lightweight compared to Windows 7, MACOSX, KDE, eh?
<nanotube> heh
<Sysi> I'm not sure if I had metacity or if gtk-window-decorator from compiz-gnome was enough
<Sysi> metacity has to be lightweight, why would they use something so awful otherwise
<Sysi> are there decorator(s), besides compiz and kwin that can raise window when alt-tabbing?
<Marzata> is fluxbox lighter than xfce?
<Sysi> well, it's just about a windowmanager so yes
<Sysi> lxde should have a bit smaller ram footprint too
<Marzata> lxde lacks usability and aesthetics
<Sysi> I guess it would have everything I need, but I have resources to run xfce
<knome> Marzata, that's the thing, isn't it? if you have more features, you will use more memory
<Marzata> knome: no more than xfce :>
<pimperle> i cannot use the mouse while holding ALT to resize and move windows.
<pimperle> also selecting text stops alt-tab from working and the cursor stays with its text selecting shape
<pimperle> (the big I)
<pimperle> i can temporary fix this by starting a shell (global shortcuts still seem to work) and launching xfwm4 --replace
<pimperle> toggling the compositor option does not help
<Sysi> pimperle: when it breakes again after running xfwm4 --replace?
<pimperle> when selecting text
<pimperle> now i ran aptitude safe-upgrade again (did i yesterday i think)
<pimperle> and the problem seems to be gone
<pimperle> without restarting anything (xfwm4 --replace of course)
<pimperle> http://pastie.org/3113733
<pimperle> that's a list of packages which were upgraded
<w30> if you are using compiz you need to check some of the window management boxes to get move resize etc. to work like they dis with xfce or gonme, whatever.
<w30> dis/did
<pimperle> i'm not using compiz
<w30> pimperle, sorry, I am not following close enough
<pimperle> never mind, the upgrade seems to have fixed it for now
 * w30 slaps himself
<pimperle> i'll come back, should it occur again
<dleonardi> hey, i'm trying to install xubuntu and X11 turns out to be messed up. i need to reconfigure it with a special modeline, but i cant find any Xorg.conf or whatever other file in /etc/X11
<dleonardi> where does one go and specify video drivers, video modes and the like in xubuntu?
<Sysi> you need to create it with Xorg -configure when not running X11
<dleonardi> so, kill the installer, run Xorg -configure, and relaunch xinit ?
<dleonardi> lets do that.
<dleonardi> Sysi: every time i kill the X process it springs back to life.
<Sysi> doing it while installing sounds like a bad idea anyway
<dleonardi> well i cant see the installer without fixing X...
<dleonardi> is there not a text mode?
<Marzata> install ubuntu server first
<Marzata> then add the desktop you need
<Sysi> Marzata: it's better to use alternate installer
<Marzata> that one too
<dleonardi> ouch. i cant re-download a 800 meg iso
<dleonardi> am on low bandwidth
<dleonardi> what alternate installer?
<Sysi> that's the text installer
<Sysi> \disk with it
<Sysi> you can try booting with xforcevesa option if driver picked by default doesn't work
<dleonardi> so.. i just rebooted my device. i got the nice framebuffer greeter with the "try xubuntu before installiung" menuy thing
<dleonardi> i was hoping to find a text installer there, but theres no trace of it
<dleonardi> xforcevesa .. mmm
<dleonardi> that might be worth a shot.
<holstein> dleonardi: theres an alternate installer disc, seperate download
<dleonardi> aw snap.
<holstein> if you cant get to the desktop live, you usually have some issue with hardware though
<holstein> trying the vesa driver is a great place to start
<dleonardi> well ubuntu 8.10 works with the vesa driver and a special modeline
<Marzata> ubuntu server and lynx - do you need more?
<dleonardi> i'm expecting it to be the same here
<dleonardi> Marzata: and emacs. fuck ya .
<dleonardi> :D
<holstein> dleonardi: i would expect the same thing, if not less support on older hardware like that
<Marzata> emacs sucks, correct.
<dleonardi> i want sublime editor! :D
<Marzata> vim?
<dleonardi> so.. xforcevesa did the trick. my mouse was totally messed up but god thanks there is the tab key. installing, and will find out soon enough what's what.
<dleonardi> if anybody here owns and runs xubuntu on an oqo 02 i'd appreciate any tips. :D
<MOM> Hi, I need help with the Panel 2 customization.
<MOM> I'm new to Linux, and when the setup ended I was thrilled, but when I logged in I made a mistake and choose xfce instead of xubuntu and now when I'm back in xubuntu the panel 2 won't be transparent.
<neothecat> i know this has probably been asked a million times, but i could not find a direct answer. is xubuntu exactly the same as ubuntu, in terms of service configuration, app versions numbers, etc. except it uses Xfce instead of gnome as it's default DE?
<Sysi> apps are same, init services should be the same
<neothecat> ok, thanks.  can't stand gnome3, but like xfce, so i wanted to use xubuntu.  i was not sure if it was the kind of relation mint is to linux.
<Sysi> mint is not *buntu
<neothecat> mint is derived from ubuntu, so i did not know if xubuntu was derived from ubuntu, or was ubuntu with a different DE (which is what i was hoping for)
<Sysi> xubuntu is official derivative, uses same repositories
<Sysi> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<taiyal> how do I put a panel on the right side of the screen? All I have to choose from are "horizontal" and "vertical".
<taiyal> I'm trying to move the "dock" panel to the right side of the screen
<Sysi> unlock and drag from handles
<taiyal> ah, thank you
<taiyal> how can I make the XFCE "Window Buttons" panel feature not run off the side of the panel?
<multipass|2> taiyal: what do you mean run off the side?
<taiyal> multipass|2:  when I open too many windows, the "window buttons" component keeps growing past the limit of the panel, pushing everything after itself off the panel
<multipass|2> auto expand
<multipass|2> on the actual panel
<multipass|2> below length
<multipass|2> i think thats what you want
<taiyal> that's not helping
#xubuntu 2012-01-03
<multipass|2> idk, maybe throw up a screenshot
<Guest84702> hello
<Marzata> can you recommend some thinkpad for xubuntu?
<multipass|2> just make sure u google the model and ubuntu to check it over
<Marzata> T500?
<mysteriousdarren> T500? look in the ubuntuforums.org list for compatible laptops
 * Marzata is listening to http://youtu.be/Oev9akI1B7g 
<douglas__> The continuation of trying to get a workable usb stick with x11.10
<douglas__> Anyone want to step up and tell how to?
<|Slacker|> douglas__, what do  you wanna do?
<Unit193> If your'e on Windows, I'd recommend either unetbootin or LinuxLiveUSB
<douglas__> looking for help in making a usb stick with bootable x11.10
<douglas__> #xubuntu
<douglas__> join xubuntu
<douglas__> looking for help in making a bootable usb stick with xubuntu
<bert4389> douglas__ : do you want to install xubuntu from USB or install/boot xubuntu from the usb drive?
<douglas__> I want to take a fresh usb stick and put x11.10 on it
<douglas__> and then be able to boot from and run from the usb
<bert4389> are you using Windows or Linux to put Xubuntu onto the usb drive?
<nanotube> douglas__: have you verified the checksum of your iso? have you tried another usb stick?
<douglas__> yes, I've verified.  I can get to the xubuntu boot up screen ( a blue, kind of sun burst pattern) then get an error message
<bert4389> douglas__: have you tried unetbootin?
<nanotube> douglas__: well, maybe it's the usb stick. do you happen to have another one?
<bert4389> it looks pretty straightforward
<douglas__> the message talks about not being able to mount something
<douglas__> I've repeated the format, iso process maybe 4 times now and always get as far as the blue xubuntu screen and always the same message
<douglas__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789878/
<nanotube> well, try a different usb stick, maybe yours has some bad bits or something
<nanotube> are display power management issues known? i set my power settings to put display to sleep after some minutes... and it did that for a while, then stopped.
<holstein> nanotube: i noticed that from gnome2's settings, you have to do it in 2 places... you set that for plugged, and unplugged.. i though i had lost settings but actually was just in a different state
<nanotube> holstein: yes i set that for both ac and battery (slightly shorter for battery)
<holstein> i would say it might be graphics driver related then
<holstein> i remember some issues after sleeping even with some intel hardware i used to use
<fennec> hello~
<nanotube> but it did work for a bit. well... could be compiz screwed it up. somewhere in between i ran compiz --replace, then after some more time, xfwm4 --replace to go back...
<fennec> I've been having an issue connecting to a monititor  via vga. It doest detect it at all
<nanotube> maybe after a reboot or a relogout/login it'll get back :)
<nanotube> i wonder how soon the next kernel update is coming down the pike... otherwise it may be a while before i reboot ;)
<nanotube> fennec: does the monitor work?
<fennec> yes
<fennec> very
<holstein> fennec: it might not... you can explore other drivers, assuming there is one available... otherwise, the support might just not be there.. sometimes you can force a mirror from the bios
<fennec> the reason i want to work is cause my laptop has a flickering screen
<fennec> its a g72gx
<fennec> i got the nvidia drivers
<fennec> idk what to do
<deathbysushi> howdy all, have a quick q if someone can help
<fennec> we can try :)
<deathbysushi> how do i get my full name in the me menu instead of just my username
<deathbysushi> gconftool -s /system/indicator/me/display --type int 2
<deathbysushi> does not work
<deathbysushi> on xubuntu 11.10
<fennec> me menu?
<deathbysushi> it shows your username
<deathbysushi> plus lock screen, shut down, etc
<fennec> ahhh
<fennec> lemme check, I remove mine but I think I know how
<deathbysushi> i know with gnome, you could run the above gconf command in and it would work
<fennec> :)
<deathbysushi> awesome :D
<fennec> hmm im not seeing how to change it from the panel settngs
<fennec> have you tried the action button item?
<fennec> it does virtually the same thing with an icon
<fennec> if it matter to you
<fennec> otherwise idk sorry
<deathbysushi> thatss alright, thank you for the help!
<deathbysushi> im gonna dig around, ill let you know if i find anything
<fennec> okay
<fennec> and btw
<holstein> deathbysushi: theres an alternative to gconftool
<fennec> In the panel settings, its called the session menu
<fennec> for future reference
<deathbysushi> i saw
<deathbysushi> thanks for the help :D
<fennec> try the action button
<fennec> btw
<fennec> did you just want to change it ot other text?
<fennec> or an icon?
<deathbysushi> just wanted it to say my full name
<deathbysushi> vs my user name
<fennec> ah
<fennec> try this
<deathbysushi> action button works equally well
<fennec> askubuntu.com/questions/63172/how-to-remove-the-user-name-from-xubuntu-session-menu-panel-applet
<deathbysushi> i saw this
<deathbysushi> but its saying to use the action button
<deathbysushi> which i think i will do
<holstein> deathbysushi: nah... i cant find it... sorry..
<deathbysushi> its no problem
<deathbysushi> thanks again for the help1
<deathbysushi> *!
<fennec> np
<fennec> btw
<fennec> your username reminds me  of the killer pufferfish or whatever in japan
<nanotube> deathbysushi: maybe there's something in settings editor
<deathbysushi> fugu
<fennec> yeah lol
<deathbysushi> that was my inspiration
<fennec> >.<
<fennec> aha 8D
<deathbysushi> gnight
<fennec> nanotube: http://usa.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G72Gx/#download
<fennec> holstien: http://usa.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G72Gx/#download
<fennec> thos are the drivers for my comp
<fennec> any suggestions?
<holstein> fennec: you can just type "h" or "hol" and hit the 'tab' key :)
<fennec> holstein:
<holstein> :)
<fennec> okay :)
<fennec> sorry olol
<holstein> nah... nothing to be sorry about... its just easier
<holstein> fennec: i wouldnt expect to find linux drivers there... you'll need to go to the nvidial site... but where i would go first is in the repos
<fennec> i already got the nvidia drivers
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<holstein> fennec: then, i would try the other drivers, even the vesa, though i would not expect more support there
<Ben64> downloading drivers from nvidia's site isn't supported and will likely break on any kernel upgrade
<holstein> yeah, but if you want to try to get the latest and greatest to provide some functionality, you might need to go to the site
<Ben64> i use a PPA with new ones
<fennec> 1sec
<holstein> Ben64: cool... maybe that will help fennec get the external VGA support going
<nanotube> well, try the vesa driver - if it doesn't work with that, then probably your card is hosed.
<nanotube> everything works with vesa (however slowly)
<fennec> http://i44.tinypic.com/4u9cec.png
<fennec> maybe try the newer one?
<fennec> and check out my mad bosozuko van desktop 8D
<Ben64> what version is that
<nanotube> fennec: yes can't hurt to try the current-updates version, i think. and, nice van. :)
<fennec> I hope to live in one someday
<fennec> I got high aspirations
<Ben64> and what version ubuntu do you have?
<fennec> :D
<fennec> xubuntu 11.10
<fennec> I customized it thoroughly
<Ben64> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Ben64> they have 290.10
<fennec> will that help?
<Ben64> depends what version you have
<fennec> imma try curent verwsion first
<fennec> then imma learn to spell
<holstein> fennec: theres only one wat to find out!
<fennec> okay imma restart in a min
<Ben64> Package: nvidia-current (280.13-0ubuntu6)
<Ben64> oh, its not too far behind
<Ben64> i'm on Lucid, so my version is ancient
<fennec> aha
<Ben64> Package: nvidia-current (195.36.15-0ubuntu2)
<fennec> I decided on xubuntu 11.10 rather than ubuntu 11.04 in fallback
<Ben64> i stick to LTS on my main computer
<fennec> lts?
<Ben64> long term support
 * holstein too
<nanotube> i'd have stuck to the lts... but my new comp had driver issues with lts but no such issues with oneiric...
<nanotube> so oneiric it was
<Ben64> they release every two years, and are supported for 3 years on desktop
<Ben64> my laptop hates 12.04, i'm not looking forward to that upgrade
<holstein> 5 now, right?... 12.04 will be 5 for the desktop
<Ben64> i thought 5 was for server only
<holstein> Ben64: yeah, it was
<Ben64> was?
<holstein> its a new development
<Ben64> cool
<nanotube> ah nice. that said... that's a lot of extra support burden...
<holstein> im actually not 100% sure it went through, and i think xubuntu and lubuntu and the others get to decide if they want to provide 5 years or not
<nanotube> they can't even make a non-buggy default gui (unity, i'm looking at you), and here they go doing 5 years on desktop lts support... heh.
<Ben64> unity pisses me off
<Unit193> Xubuntu and Lubuntu will not have 5 years
<Unit193> Kernel updates, sure
<Ben64> xfce is pretty cool, but not enough plugins for the panel for me
<fennec> Ive been thinking of getting something to put plasm active on
<fennec> with opensuse and kde
<fennec> the tablets for it are expensive
<fennec> im thinking a touchscreen/convertible netbook
<nanotube> Ben64: have you seen xfce4-goodies? :)
<Ben64> yeah
<fennec> I'm downloading them right now :o
<nanotube> still not enough? :P
<Ben64> i want cpu, gpu temps, cpu and mem graph
<Ben64> didn't see any of those
<nanotube> Ben64: i saw those
<holstein> well, we havent seen a unity in LTS yet... but its not for me
<nanotube> xfce4-something-sensors does temps
<Ben64> i don't like any UI that doesn't let me move things around
<nanotube> graphs, there's i think system-monitor
<holstein> Unit193: yeah, we all get to take advantage of the repos being up for 5 years :)
<Ben64> nanotube: system-monitor does bars only
<nanotube> xfce4-sensors-plugin <- sensors
<nanotube> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-cpugraph-plugin <- pretty graphs?
<Ben64> hmmm, didn't see that one
<Ben64> is there one for memory as well? :D
<nanotube> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-systemload-plugin
<nanotube> seems to include memory
<fennec> I'm having trouble doenloading it though
<Ben64> hm
<nanotube> fennec: downloading what?
<Ben64> well I have until April 2013 to figure it out
<fennec> Can you explain as if I were 5 years old (which I'm truly not that far away from)
<fennec> downloading xfce4 goodies
<fennec> the website is unspecific
<nanotube> Ben64: finally, if all else fails, there's 'genmon' which you can script to do whatever you want. http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-genmon-plugin
<nanotube> fennec: "sudo apt-get install xfce4-goodies"
<fennec> ah thanks :p
<Ben64> nanotube: !!!
<Ben64> that sounds awesome
<nanotube> Ben64: yes, yes it does :)
<Unit193> Makes me want to say !apt :P
<nanotube> Ben64: (haven't used it myself because the stock stuff does me well enough... but yea, my little scripty-ears perked up when i saw it :) )
<nanotube> Unit193: hehe
<Unit193> You can also open Synaptic and search for it there if you really must have a GUI
<Unit193> xfce4-datetime-plugin is a good one, replaces the annoying clock
<Ben64> nanotube: would it be able to make a graph? :)
<nanotube> Ben64: the manual says "The string can also contain markup to displayed an image, a bar, a button and a personalized tooltip. "
<Ben64> a bit of hax + imagemagick = memory graph
<nanotube> so i'm guessing if you collect the data and generate a graph, it'll display it.
<nanotube> righto :)
<nanotube> Unit193: why is the clock annoying, and how's the datetime plugin better?
<w30> j #kubuntu
<Unit193> nanotube: Double click to open Orage in the center of the screen? No.  This is less annoying to me, just one thing I would love to have fixed
<nanotube> w30: traitor! :)
<nanotube> Unit193: ah the datetime one lets you open orage? i have orage running separately...
<w30> nanotube, whatzzatt?
<fennec> imma restart
<nanotube> <w30> j #kubuntu :)
<fennec> be right back
<nanotube> and re: orage: korganizer, i'm leaving you. :)
<Unit193> nanotube: No, the current one does
<w30> nanotube, I keep one partition in a state of llimbo for different distros; every time something get a good review I try it. I triple boot but they are all Linux distros. 1)favorite 2) working on, tweaking 3) just trying out
<nanotube> Unit193: oh, nice, didn't think of doubleclicking on it hehe. that makes it a +1 for me ;)
<nanotube> w30: no need to explain, i was jk amigo :)
<Unit193> nanotube: Figures, you are nanotube after all...
<nanotube> is there some connection between nanotube and orage that i'm not getting, or are you just being random? ;)
<w30> nanotube, I was happily using gnome and ubuntu until some idiots got the stupid idea of making a ipad touch interface for a desktop machine. I don't want a app menu that shows 5 apps on my 24 in monitor before I have to click show more..
<nanotube> w30: yea same here. i'm a unity escapee :)
<w30> I don't want fingerprints and peanut butter all over my screen either.
<Unit193> w30: This isn't exactly the place to bash other flavors/DEs
<nanotube> i gave it a fair shake for two weeks... and i actually had no issues with <winkey><start typing app name> because i'm a fast typist and am always at the kb. but it worked really poorly with multiple workspaces, and some apps failed to show up in alt-tab.
<fennec> back
<nanotube> hiya fennec
<fennec> it fixed my boot but still no monitor
<fennec> so good anyway
<w30> Unit193, you are right but I just gotta get my vote in once in a while. Sorry
<Ben64> no monitor? or no second monnitor?
<fennec> are there any hdmi>vga cables?
<fennec> yeah^^
<nanotube> Unit193: isn't #distroname by definition a channel to complain about $everyotherdistro ? :D
<Ben64> have you tried nvidia-settings
<Ben64> its like ubuntu looked at windows 8 and said "yes!!"
<fennec> no i haventt
<fennec> I'll do it
 * w30 joins #bitch_at_unity_on_topic
<fennec> theres one?
 * nanotube follows :)
 * fennec joins
<Ben64> fennec: it always works for me to add a monitor or change res or anything
<nanotube> there is now :D
<neothecat> i am installing xubuntu on a dell latitude E6500, and all the header and footers of the install windows are just blocks of pink.  it doesn't seem to be effecting the install, but i was wondering if this is an omen for problems in the future, maybe video card issues.
<fennec> monitors working
<fennec> :D
<fennec> Thanks ben64
<nanotube> fennec: what did you do?
<nanotube> new driver?
<Ben64> :D
<nanotube> or that config panel?
<fennec> new driver but idk if it mattered
<fennec> i used nvidia config
<fennec> yeah
<nanotube> ic cool
<krinetic> hello, on a fresh install of xubuntu 10.10 , how can I make my user to autologin. I forgot to change it when it installs and now i cant find the option in the settings menus.
<digital_ownage> hello
<digital_ownage> guys
<digital_ownage> i am making an own distro (just for learning etc)
<digital_ownage> and i am using xubuntu for it
<digital_ownage> because it is fast and stable etc
<digital_ownage> but now i want to know what all the programs are who are preinstalled
<digital_ownage> ...
<digital_ownage> well
<digital_ownage> cyzo
<Marzata> you got own repos?
<digital_ownage> eh
<digital_ownage> no
<digital_ownage> i am just doing it by edditing the squahfs
<digital_ownage> lol
<digital_ownage> ...
<knome> digital_ownage, check the dependencies (of dependencies) of xubuntu-desktop
<digital_ownage> ok thank you
<digital_ownage> cyzo
<digital_ownage> cyao *
<digital_ownage> back
<_Pete_> digital_ownage: I think what you could do is to chroot to your squashfs mounted distro image, after that you can use normal package tools to add/remove what you want
<_Pete_> I assume that squashfs thing is you have mounted .iso image or something?
<silverpower> hmm, is there any reason why I'm hovering around 60% CPU on a totally idle desktop? I tried toggling off compositing but it didn't seem to help any.
<digital_ownage> lol
<digital_ownage> yes i do that pete
<digital_ownage> i unsquashfs it
<digital_ownage> and then i mount it
<digital_ownage> then i chroot it
<_Pete_> then you can use: dpkg -l to list all installed packages
<Sysi> silverpower: open terminal and run "top" to see what eats your cpu (task manager in menu should work too)
<Alan> is display management at all improved in 11.10 compared to 11.04?
<Alan> i.e. placement of multiple monitors, etc.
<Sysi> I can't check default GUI for that because I use nvidia but arandr works as always
<silverpower> Sysi: it was X eating most of the CPU time. A restart seems to have gotten it down to a more reasonable 5-6% - my best guess would be my laptop had yet another thermal panic.
<Alan> I seem to be in some awkward position at the moment where something is fighting the display management...
<Alan> if i xrandr --output VGA1 --off, a second or so later the monitor comes back on...
<Alan> and whatever's setting it back, sets the monitors up the wrong way around
<Alan> however when i exit xfce and login again, it comes up a different way
<Alan> oh, great, it's gnome-settings-daemon :(
<Sysi> silverpower: too much uptime and/or bad driver
<spongi> ciao a tutti
<douglas> #xubuntu
<douglas> trying to make a bootable usb stick with x11.10
<hsyed> Howdy, Anyone able to help me with a fakeraid (motherboard based nvidia in raid 5) based installation. The xubuntu 11 installer doesn't seem to be installing grub correctly. I have told the installer to install the mbr on "/dev/mapper/nvidiaxxxx" (the device and not a partition). When I reboot I just get a blinking cursor (instead of insert install media and press any key to continue). What
<hsyed> do I need to do ?
<hsyed> will this -> http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic153346.html <- fix my problem ? i.e., chroot and manual grub installation ? I'm suspecting an issue with the softraid implementation or ?
<hsyed> yep, that fixed the problem.
<holstein> douglas: i use unetbootin
<sewerurchin> unetbootin via linux is always a winner
<sewerurchin> and available for win I hear
<hsyed> it works in win
<andy_> hello
<Guest14699> hello
<multipass> how do i update pidgin, i installed the new ppa and tryed to update
<douglas> thanks holstein.  will get it and try that.
<Sysi> multipass: search for pidgin with package manager, ppa package may have different name
<douglas> interesting to note: unetbootin doesn't show x11.10 only up to 11.04.
<holstein> douglas: ?
<Sysi> depends about version you got, I alwasy use it with separatedly downloaded .iso:s
<douglas> I wonder if that's been my issue. Trying to make a bootable 11.10 when it's not able to yet?
<holstein> douglas: just install the software, and use whatever iso you downloaded
<holstein> douglas: 11.10 *is* available
<douglas> yes, I'm running unetbootin with x11.10 iso as we speak
<douglas> now it seems unetbootin has gotten stuck
<holstein> douglas: douglas go ahead and download the image from somewhere like this
<holstein> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/11.10/release/
<holstein> then point unet to that downloaded iso... it'll look like it has hung up for a bit in the middle...
<douglas> I've run md5sum on my 11.10 iso and have a good number
<douglas> holstein:  OK I'll  be more patient.  It's at 11th file of 188 files
<holstein> douglas: if the 11th file is 'the big one', it'll take a while... if 10 minutes from now, you have no stick, you can try formatting it before making the bootable stick :)
<cablop> would xubuntu run fine with 384 GB RAM only?
<Sysi> it should, but things like webbrowser maybe don't
<holstein> you can download it and try it live, and see for yourself what it will be like on that hardware... if you can tolerate it live, installed, it should be quite nice
<Kurdistan> hi I wanted to report a bug. gnome system log does not work in xubuntu, but ksystemlog works just fine.
<knome> Kurdistan, can you please report the bug in launchpad
<Sysi> !ubuntu-bug
<Sysi> hrm
<knome> hey Sysi :)
<Sysi> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Sysi> oh hi old man
<knome> ha :)
<knome> at least i'm not looking like that (right now): http://www.boardgamegeek.com/image/589324/jaipur
<Kurdistan> knome :( I have forgotten my launchpad account
<knome> (great game btw!)
<Sysi> (racist!)
<knome> Kurdistan, you can reset your password at https://login.launchpad.net/+login
<knome> Sysi, that was about the beard, not the race :)
<Kurdistan> knome, done. let se when I will get it or if I did correct.
<Kurdistan> otherwise some of you can do it.
<knome> Kurdistan, as long as you can get the bug filed, it will be eventually triaged in a vast majority of the cases
<knome> of course, if you can give correct information, it's much easier ;)
<Kurdistan> knome, :) I gave here.
<foxxy> Hey
<foxxy> Its fennec
<foxxy> Nick was taken
<foxxy> :p
<multipass> anyone able to use multiple monitor setups? whenever i try to change a setting, the amdcccle crashes?
<foxxy> I'm using one right now
<foxxy> I did it with nvidia-settings
<multipass> i have ATI
<multipass> :\
<foxxy> just got it figured out yesterday
<Sysi> multipass: I think there's tool called aticonfig
<foxxy> see if there is a similar driver setup tool
<foxxy> ati-settings ? lol
<multipass> well im using the cataylst control center
<multipass> which is the gui for ati
<multipass> i clic apply and it just crashes
<foxxy> idk
<Daew> Hello
<foxxy> hi :D
<Daew> How can I see/update my hardware drivers? I can't find it anywhere!
<Sysi> menu -> settings -> additional drivers, otherly you pretty much already have the best
<foxxy> menu> settings> additional drivers
<foxxy> olol
<Sysi> you can try kernel-team ppa if you want all the newest
<Daew> Additional drivers doesn't find anything (It says: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system)
<Sysi> do you have problem with something or are you just stuck on winxp-mode?
<multipass> anyone else use ATI?
<Daew> I tried to run some game but it says that it cant initialize graphical display
<Daew> and it says under recommendations that I should update video drivers and enable hardware video aceleration
<Sysi> multipass: yuo should try aticonfig, looks quite simple, like "sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right"
<Sysi> Daew: what game, what graphics card? are you using wine?
<Daew> Spiral knights (http://www.spiralknights.com), I have intel hd graphics, no wine
<Sysi> Daew: run "grep -i "Direct rendering" /var/log/Xorg.0.log" does it give any output?
<Daew> [    27.100] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
<Sysi> okay, you should have 3D working
<Sysi> what does "uname -a" print?
<Daew> [    27.100] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
<Daew> Ops
<Daew> Sec
<Daew> Linux daew-SATELLITE-C660 3.0.0-14-generic-pae #23-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 21 22:07:10 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Daew> I was able to start this game from the browser but colors were not working properly, so I installed it and now it doesn't work anymore (even if I uninstall and restart pc and try to run from browser again)
<foxxy> Hallo
<foxxy> hellu :3
<foxxy> How do I register me nick?
<Sysi> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<foxxy> Thanks
<Guest60961> :D
<Guest60961> trying to choose a nick olol
<Kingsy> does a vnc server come stock with xubuntu?
<Sysi> I think not
<multipass> can you search for files/folders in the stock file manager
<Sysi> no, use catfish which is installed by default
<multipass> o nice
<multipass> anyone use gnome do on xfce?
<TheSheep> multipass: I prefer synapse
<multipass> any reason for that?
<multipass> ive never used it
<TheSheep> it's pretty similar, but more agnostic
<TheSheep> also it seems to be simpler
<nanotube> hm, synapse eh? what's it got that alt-f2 and terminal tab-completion don't got?
<Sysi> hotkey *and* tab-completion afaik
<TheSheep> nanotube: and search
 * holstein prefers kupfer over gnome-do
<nanotube> TheSheep: doesn't the terminal have search? ;)
<nanotube> well, guess i'll just give it a try
<TheSheep> nanotube: to be honest I don't use it that often
<nanotube> heh now you tell me :D
<TheSheep> nanotube: but it's convenient to type things instead of picking them from menu
<TheSheep> nanotube: like "suspend"
<nanotube> heh ic
<nanotube> i do like to keep my hands on a kb. but isn't there a "blablasuspend" command or some such in the terminal.
<nanotube> bbiaf
<TheSheep> nanotube: even if there is, it requires sudo
<Sysi> actually it could be possible with upower or something as regular user
<Sysi> like mounting and unmounting is with gvfs
<ElJosh> Hi Guys
<ElJosh> Hi killbillkill
<killbillkill> hi
#xubuntu 2012-01-04
 * fawxy was formerly fennec, however am now here again
 * fawxy is now registered :D
 * fawxy says hallo
<jmcantrell> i noticed that the evince thumbnailer is setup to handle thumbnails for cbr/cbz file and it appears to work if you run it manually, but thunar doesn't show the thumbnails. anyone know what the problem might be?
<slevin77> good morning
<Marzata> exactly?
<slevin77> somebody can help me on how to switch between multiple wallpaper pics in xfce?
<TheSheep> slevin77: go to desktop settings and select a different picture?
<Marzata> TheSheep: best!
<TheSheep> Marzata: may I help you?
<Marzata> TheSheep: but you already did :)
<slevin77> TheSheep: i mean automatically.... :)
<TheSheep> slevin77: when do you want them to change?
<slevin77> switch every 5 minutes for example
<TheSheep> slevin77: ok, set a list of pictures in the desktop settings
<slevin77> already done
<slevin77> crontab?
<TheSheep> slevin77: then send the USR1 signal to xfdesktop every 5 minutes from cron
<slevin77> ok
<slevin77> thank you
<TheSheep> slevin77: somethning like  killall -USR1 xfdesktop
<slevin77> */20 * * * * DISPLAY=:0.0 /usr/bin/xfdesktop --reload >/dev/null 2>&1
<slevin77> i think this will do the job
<slevin77> ;) thank you so much
<TheSheep> slevin77: that will unnecessarily restart it
<slevin77> ummm
<slevin77> what do you suggest?
<TheSheep> the USR1 signal will make it just load a new image
<slevin77> killall -USR1 xfdesktop?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> here is a ready recipe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=328792
<slevin77> wrote this in cron.txt:
<slevin77> */1 * * * * killall -USR1 xfdesktop  >/dev/null 2>&1
<slevin77> but nothing happens
<slevin77> previous solution works for me
<TheSheep> what happens when you do that command by hand in the terminal?
<slevin77> i'll try now
<TheSheep> without the redirects to dev null
<slevin77> killall -USR1 xfdesktop does nothing
<TheSheep> how about killall -SIGHUP xfdesktop?
<slevin77> yes it will change wallpaper but with a ugly grey screen between pictures
<slevin77> reloading works better
<slevin77> bye bye
<nicolas_> hola??
<nipolar> ???
<nipolar> ???
<nipolar> hola?
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<nipolar> gracias!
<Marzata> enom or godaddy?
<TheSheep> Marzata: in case you didn't hear yet, http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/nmnie/godaddy_supports_sopa_im_transferring_51_domains/
<TheSheep> Marzata: also, this is a support channel for xubuntu
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me with vuze on xubuntu. this-is log http://paste.ubuntu.com/792696/
<go8765> anybody here?
<holstein> go8765: lots of folks here... might just need to wait a bit :)
<holstein> other than suggesing transmission, i can only guess at what might be the issue... maybe try reinstalling, try finding a newer version...
<_Pete_> go8765: which java are you using?
<holstein> im sure you have already seen http://forum.vuze.com/thread.jspa?messageID=244890
<go8765> _Pete_, I think-sun
<_Pete_> I use sun-java and vuze installed from repositories with apt-get and works without problem
<go8765> _Pete_, my vuze always work well too? but two days ago it have this problem
<go8765> holstein, so the solution is in installing old xulrunner ?
<holstein> go8765: im uncertain what the 'solution' will be... i can only suggest things to help troubleshoot... i use transmission
<holstein> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/java-to-be-removed-from-ubuntu-uninstalled-from-user-machines/
<holstein> i was under the impression that when you upgrade your packages, java is removed... but if thats is not what _Pete_ is finding...
<hobgoblin> pretty sure I got that happen here holstein
<_Pete_> I'm using custom installed Java anyway
<hobgoblin> and would have been a few days ago
<holstein> hobgoblin: in 11.10?... that article suggests 11.10 is not on the list, but i thought it was
<hobgoblin> yep - 11.10 here
<hobgoblin> I certainly needed to deal with java yesterday
<hobgoblin> though I installed icedtea instead - works for what I need
<holstein> go8765: this would be the first thing i would tackle... it wont hurt to confirm you have sun-java, and that it has been removed, and move on to the openJDK or whatever... or icedtea ^^
<go8765> holstein, i dont update my ubuntu and now i use sun java. it dont removed now, I think
<holstein> go8765: sure... it wont hurt to fire up something like synaptic and confirm
<_Pete_> better is do: java -version
<olbi> .j #xubuntu-devel
<go8765> java -version
<go8765> java version "1.6.0_26"
<go8765> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_26-b03)
<go8765> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 20.1-b02, mixed mode, sharing)
<_Pete_> jeah that's sun/oracle java
<_Pete_> I am however using the latest 1.7.0_02
<_Pete_> dont know if that matters
<go8765> _Pete_,  O_o ok. I try to find some ppa
<go8765> to update my java. thanks
<go8765> _Pete_, how you install the latest version of java? :)
<go8765> and workthe latest javawith Libre Office or not?
<_Pete_> well as said I have custom install of JDK as I use it for development too
<_Pete_> not sure how it "should" be installed
<_Pete_> but basicly lke this: download the JRE archive from oracle, extract it (I use /opt). then add the extracted jdk.../bin to PATH
<_Pete_> and put JAVA_HOME to point that jdk... dir
<go8765> thanks. I found in google another solution :)
<Kurdistan> hi tips to xubuntu team. add lxmed: http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/
<Kurdistan> for editing xubuntu menu
<kora-chan> hey guys, was wondering if anybody knows where to change the dual monitor mode in xubuntu. i'm using 2 monitors on my intel hd3000 (so no nvidia control panel ;)) on my x220. both monitors work fine, but they are in mirror mode. i want the desktop to be extended rather then mirrored. in display menu i can only activeate/deactivate or rotate the outputs but it seems i cannot tell xfce how to distribute the desktop. an
<holstein> kora-chan: i use arandr
<holstein> i find no natively installed GUI way to extend rather than mirror
<kora-chan> holstein: is it a successor to xrandr? i remember i have used that several years ago
<holstein> kora-chan: im sure its just another frontend
<Sysi> GUI for xrandr
<kora-chan> Sysi, holstein: thx gonna try that
<kora-chan> Sysi, holstein: xrandr was a bit dodgy when i used it, but then again, that was 4 or so years ago ;)
<holstein> kora-chan: i think you'll find arandr does the trick... fire it up and look in the menu under 'outputs' if the external monitor is not showing up there
<kora-chan> holstein: nice one, nearly perfect
<holstein> kora-chan: thats exatly what i thought about it... "nearly" perfect... hehe
<kora-chan> holstein: it seems it always uses the leftmost screen as main, i rather had the right one as main since its a bit larger, but thats not a big issue.
<holstein> kora-chan: i think dragging them around and re-arranging them does that, though i forget how extensively i tested
<Sysi> Early man is something knome doesn't hate? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdJ4Qxp5VT0
<Sysi> whops, offtopic
<|Slacker|> this is weird, my touchpad has edge scrolling and 2 finger scrolling enabled at the same time
<Sysi> would you like to get rid of either one?
<holstein> mine does too :)
<|Slacker|> Sysi, yep
<|Slacker|> I prefer 2 finger scrolling
<Sysi> synclient HorizEdgeScroll=0
<Sysi> that in terminal, if it works put it to settings -> sessions and startup -> autostart
<|Slacker|> worked fine, thanks
<amonal> alguien habla español?
<Sysi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<finger> Hello, I've got some questions regarding using Xubuntu. Can I ask them here?
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<finger> Thanks
<finger> Ok, first I have a weird problem. I've got a notebook and I hate using touchpad, I usually add it to the blacklist and use "external" USB Mouse. The problem is double click on window title with touchpad maximizes it ok, but double click with mouse is not working.
<finger> How to fix that?
<Sysi> try clicking really fast
<finger> Hm... It helped, thanks
<finger> Ok, I adjusted my double click time. Shame on me, lol, that was easy
<Sysi> actually it's about hitting exactly same pixel
<finger> Nope, it was about speed
<finger> Default 250 ms is too fast for me, I set it to 400 ms and everything is ok now
<Sysi> set it back and then raise mouse off table
<finger> It's not working now again, take my word for it )
<Sysi> mhm
<finger> I'm not moving my mouse, I'm just not that fast with my fingers, my nickname is not fast_finger )
<finger> So, move onto next problem, which annoys me very much. Is there a way to change at least active/inactive window title color? In "Appeareance" section in settings manager there is no color options at all
<GridCube> theres probably a way yes, but it would involve touching the theme scripts
<Sysi> besides changing theme, not
<GridCube> you can try other themes
<Sysi> window manager theme is set in window manager settings
<finger> In window manager settings I see only title font, alignment and no color managint at all
<Sysi> the list on the left
<Sysi> I told there's no way to change colors like that, but you set window manager theme there, not in appearance settings
<finger> Ok, I don't see a problem with changing theme scripts, where are they located?
<Sysi> well, they're not scripts, gtk theme is is some weird files and window manager theme is just image files
<finger> Ok, I found the PNG-s
<finger> I'll try to replace the active title ones
<|Slacker|> I wonder why xubuntu stil ships crappy brasero rather than great xfburn
<Sysi> xfburn is kinda dying, not developed anymore
<hobgoblin> didn't here
<Sysi> what version do you mean anyway, 10.04 which is old?
<hobgoblin> I've not got brasero
<|Slacker|> pitty to hear that
<charlie-tca> 10.10 and 11.04 and 11.10 shipped with xfburn
<|Slacker|> brasero never worked for me, IMHO it's just a piece of  crappy software, brasero should be abandoned and not xfburn
<|Slacker|> charlie-tca, I have 11.10 here and it ships brasero
<charlie-tca> You can remove brasero and install xfburn yourself
<Sysi> brasero is gnome, probably ~never going to die
<charlie-tca> 11.10 did not seed brasero. It was shipped with xfburn
<charlie-tca> If you upgraded, then you kept brasero, if you did a new install, you got xfburn
<|Slacker|> that's what I'm doing right now, deleting brasero, installing xfburn
<finger> Oh, they are all transparent with some crazy gradients, I will save it for later than..
<finger> Ok, I think last question for me today. Is there menu editor application for xfce like a gnome's "Main menu"?
<Sysi> yeah, alacarte, you want to install it with "apt-get --no-install-recommends alacarte"
<finger> Oh, yeah, thanks. Need to disable installation of recommended packages in apt.conf
<finger> Wow, except the color of window titles I can have nice things so fast with XFCE. Feels so good just to use system back again and not wage war with window manager.
<finger> Oh, one more question
<finger> Is there an official PPA repository for XFCE? I was unable to find one on the web-site.
<mongy> I wish there was a decent burning app without installing a shedload of kde libs
<hobgoblin> xfburn works fine for me
<hobgoblin> depends what you want from an app I guess
<mongy> more than what xfburn does :)
<hobgoblin> lol
<mongy> if im gonna drop to shell just to make an iso, I might as well burn files from it too.
<hobgoblin> did you try installing k3b with --no-recommends
<hobgoblin> I assume that's the app you are talkign about anyway :)
<Sysi> you only need kdelibs5 once, then you can use all Qt awesomeness with very little extra
<mongy> :)
<mongy> there is 5mb difference between with/without recommends.
<mongy> expected a little more
<knome> recommends is not suggests :)
<hobgoblin> made an enormous difference to installing alacarte :p
<knome> well yeah. that's considerd a bug
<mongy> alacarte isnt k3b
<hobgoblin> indeed not
<xGrind> alacarte without suggests
<xGrind> http://xgrind.webnode.com.br/news/editor-de-menu-para-xfce-xubuntu-11-10-/
<Arpad2> pls, could smb tell me how to change windows using just the keyboard
<Sysi> alt tab
<Sysi> or change it to whatever you want in windowmanager settings
<Arpad2> thanks Sysi :)
<snipi> üdv mindenkinek
<GridCube> no idea what lenguage that is
<Sysi> guessing hungarian
<snipi> sorry  :)
<GridCube> !hg
<GridCube> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> no problem snipi :)
<snipi> THX for help
<GridCube> :) if you want to ask in english we can help you too
<frank__> hiho guys
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<frank__> i there a compiz problem with Xubuntu 11.10 ?
<GridCube> there will probably be many, yes
<GridCube> i guess
<frank__> dam
<GridCube> frank__, question 9: http://wp.xubuntu.org/articles/faq-1110-oneiric/
<frank__> i know to install and use compiz
<Sysi> basically no, you just need to have compiz-gnome installed and maybe set compiz to use gtk-window-decorator (and set theme with gconf-editor)
<frank__> but on 11.10 it makes heavy performance trouble
<frank__> xorg have a high cpu load
<Sysi> what graphics card/driver?
<frank__> Sysi: i have do this
<frank__> nv 330m
<frank__> driver current from Additional Hardware manager
<Sysi> reboot or relogin, or did you try that already
<frank__> sure
<frank__> i have 100% xorg load
<frank__> after --replace
<frank__> whats the best place to auto startup compiz --replace ?
<GridCube> it should replace it forever
<frank__> who ?
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions and save session on logout
<GridCube> the --replace, once done, it should have replaced xfwm4
<frank__> ah ok
<Sysi> no, it just once kills xfwm4 and starts compiz
<Sysi> session managment does the rest and is nicer than doing that switch on every login
<frank__> how to kills the xfwm ?
<Sysi> sending right kind of signal to process
<frank__> ok
<frank__> thx guys i will try it
<frank__> how can i save the session ?
<frank__> Sysi:
<Sysi> when you get logout prompt, there's tap on the bottom
<Sysi> and I think it happens automatically when you use the default thingy in panel
<frank__> ah ok, im new at xfce
<frank__> ok know it better. But not ok.
<frank__> compiz is running and xorg have at window moving 20-30% load
<frank__> and compiz at same time 15%
<Marzata> how does xubuntu compare to freebsd+xfce?
<GridCube> no idea
<Unit193> Linux and BSD differ quite a lot
<Sysi> pretty much evertything but folder structure is different
<Sysi> tons more setting up fbsd
<frank__> i have notifiy if i restart comiz (with Fusion icon) i have 2-5 sec normally speed and CPU load. after this xorg high load
<frank__> k
<HTN-Kitsune> hello, i am having an issue. both Chromium and Fire Fox want to download .php instead of viewing them on websites. This is both preventing me from working on testing php on my website and visiting other websites. Anyone know how to fix this?
<lordjj> HTN-Kitsune only for your php files that are on your pc? or ones on the internet too?
<HTN-Kitsune> both
<GridCube> HTN-Kitsune, that happens to me when im having really slow conection problems
<lordjj> HTN-Kitsune if it's on your pc it needs to be in /var/www/
<HTN-Kitsune> it is
<lordjj> Don't know then
<lordjj> Opera?
<HTN-Kitsune> let me download that and try.
<HTN-Kitsune> ok, i tried it in the Arora web browser and php is displayed online instead of downloaded. let me grab opera using it.
#xubuntu 2012-01-05
<HTN-Kitsune> ok, it seams to be fine now. sorry for bothering you.
<WebGoddess008> hello
<WebGoddess008> hi
<nanotube> howdy
<WebGoddess008> hi
<nanotube> greetings
<WebGoddess008> i like unity okay but ended up reinstalling to Xubuntu tonight
<WebGoddess008> xfce just is way more customizable and i feel like i can be productive on here
<WebGoddess008> unity feels like it's for novice computer users instead of power users
<WebGoddess008> the workspace switcher on the taskbar works a lot better for me
<WebGoddess008> anyway i'm hoping to be able to contribute something to the x/ubuntu community, signed up for a couple of the mailing lists
<nanotube> sounds great, WebGoddess008 :)
<nanotube> i'm in the same boat - tried unity for a couple weeks, then dumped it in favor of xubuntu
<WebGoddess008> yeah it was just about two weeks even lol
<WebGoddess008> i've been using debian on all of my webservers for years, and i like win7 but it just felt like it was time for me to move to linux officially
<WebGoddess008> so now i don't have windows anymore except for imaging my old desktop and shoving it in virtualbox
<WebGoddess008> which i only really did because i have tons of notes in onenote 2010 that need to get moved to tomboy or similar
<Unit193> Might be better off in #xubuntu-offtopic
<WebGoddess008> oh ok, well i am gnu to the community just trying to get situated, i want to contribute on some level, signed up to the marketing list and stuff
<nanotube> Unit193: you're like the federal reserve - just as the party gets started, you take away the punch bowl :)
<WebGoddess008> i think xubuntu is more marketable to the types of people i associate with than unity
<Unit193> nanotube: Problem ossifer? ;)
<nanotube> Unit193: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_McChesney_Martin#Chairman_of_the_Federal_Reserve
<WebGoddess008> the preview livecd for xubuntu is not as impressive as the one for unity, i think it could be improved, also the panel editor has some oddities like using the same icon for removing stuff from the panel as for adding a separator
<nanotube> WebGoddess008: yea i noticed that too, about the separator
<nanotube> wonder if there's a launchpad issue on that
<WebGoddess008> yeah i haven't had time to set up launchpad but the more i look into the community the more interesting it is, been using ubuntu exclusively for about two weeks as primary o/s and i'm using the computer for up to 12 hours a day lol
 * nanotube 's been with ubuntu since 2005 or so
<WebGoddess008> i used to be a software engineer so i've done enough development work to notice stuff from that angle
<WebGoddess008> well i've been with debian server-side forever and it seems like ubuntu is the GUI side of debian so that is why i chose it over debian
<WebGoddess008> i know ubuntu has serverside stuff too but i've not had time to explore that
<WebGoddess008> i don't mind hacking config files to set up a webserver
<Exia00> Hello, quick question! Can xubuntu run on a pentium 3 650Mhz 256mb ram and 8mb video? thanks!
<lighta> I think yes Exia00
<Marzata> Exia00: should be no problem.
<Marzata> Exia00: but you might go for fluxbox for better performance.
<Exia00> thanks lighta and marzata! will check both and see what happens!
<Unit193> Errrr... I wouldn't recommend Xubuntu for that...
<Marzata> Unit193: ?
<PopeJob> you might have trouble with old network cards and soundlbasters
<Unit193> Mind you that I can't find anything that *officially* says that it won't work, but....
<lighta> hey guys I have a route probleme can someone help me with that ? I don't understand how they come back...
<Alan> Is anybody else using dual monitors on intel graphics on xubuntu 11.10?  I'm finding it really difficult to persist the monitor layout
<Alan> I did the "obvious" thing and put an xrandr command into my startup, however after it applies something else fights with it and puts it back to cloned mode
<Alan> and i haven't even enabled gnome-settings-daemon yet....
<Alan> Also, did backports become selected by default in 11.10?
<makara> hi
<makara> tell me about xubuntu
<baizon> xubuntu is awesome
<makara> what cant I do
<baizon> with?
<Sysi> I'd say coffee but I think you can
<makara> i see it uses xfce. i switched to xfce on ubuntu and the fonts are more difficult to read for xchat.
<makara> is it more stable?
<makara> can I used alternative keyboard layouts like like for Hindi?
<makara> can I install LibreOffice?
<Marzata> makara: yes
<Marzata> makara: Xchat is very stable, but irssi is best.
<Sysi> xubuntu differentiates about xfce on ubuntu just by default settings and set of applications
<Sysi> you can change antialiasing settings (for font) in appearance settings
<Sysi> you can lose your window borders if you get corrupted saved session but that's easy to fix (or avoid)
<Sysi> otherly should be really stable
<makara> okey dokey. changed sub-pixel and hinting and its much better
<makara> it feels snappy like Ubuntu 10.04 again
<Marzata> xfce is more stable than gnome2
<makara> with gnome 2 and compizconfig-settings-manager I could set keyboard shortcuts to place a window in the top right of the screen. Can XFCE do that?
<Sysi> see window manager settings -> keyboard, possibly wmctrl, and compiz works fine with xfce
<sebapawlak89> Hi, i recently installed tight vnc server on my PC and after reboot serveral changes were made. I got 2 more workspaces, window decoration options were changes and 2 panels' backround went to solid color (were transparent previously). I managed to set things back but i cannot change panels' background to transparent any more. Any idea how to fix this?
<makara> irssi has no gui?
<makara> can I set a keyboard shortcut to open the terminal - ctrl-alt-T, like in Ubuntu
<makara> my grid plugin shortcuts are not working to put windows into the corner of the screen, along the bottom etc
<makara> can I use two displays and have them not mirror each other?
<Sysi> makara: command xfce4-terminal in keyboard settings -> hotkeys
<Sysi> sebapawlak89: you changed from xubuntu session to xfce session?
<sebapawlak89> Sysi: well i tried both
<makara> setting the background on the laptop changes the background on my plugged in flatscreen
<Sysi> sebapawlak89: you need to enable compositing in window manager tweaks to get transparent panel
<Sysi> makara: use arandr
<sebapawlak89> Sysi: Do i change it just in settings menu?
<Sysi> yes
<makara> Sysi: i dont see xfce4-terminal, but then maybe its because I have xfce on ubuntu, not xubuntu
<Sysi> makara: I mean add it
<makara> Sysi: it works
<Sysi> I know, I just told you to do it
<makara> easy there
<makara> i appreciate your help
<Sysi> :P
<Marzata> sebapawlak89: vino works fine as vnc server
<sebapawlak89> Marzata: tbh i couldnt connect, tight vnc worked perfectly. another thing u cannot configure vino via console :(
<Marzata> sebapawlak89: can you configure tight vnc via console?
<sebapawlak89> Marzata: well yeah. nano its config file
<Marzata> sebapawlak89: can't you do the same with vino?
<sebapawlak89> well not from windows machine
<sebapawlak89> via putty
<sebapawlak89> only way to configure it via console remotely is to use x streaming
<Sysi> use whatever works for you
<sebapawlak89> i just couldnt find vino config file so i chose tight vnc :)
<Sysi> it's gnome app, it probable saves settings in gconf
<douglas> Making a bootable usb stick:  So far I've verified sum, tried different sticks, tried working the iso with 'start up disk creator' and 'UNetbootin', and tried different usb slots on the laptop.  And each time I get the same error message.
<knome> would help much if you also told what the error message was
<jnsl_> where should i place .otf fonts to install them ?
<qpnaosc> hello
<qpnaosc> I am having a problem with the permissions on my flash drive
<qpnaosc> currently, it is read only
<qpnaosc> so I went into the root user, which owns it, and tried to change permissions from there
<qpnaosc> but it just kept changing them back to read only
<qpnaosc> after that, I tried some terminal commands:
<qpnaosc>  sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive
<qpnaosc> and   sudo chgrp plugdev /media/mynewdrive
<qpnaosc>   sudo chmod g+w /media/mynewdrive
<qpnaosc>   sudo chmod +t /media/mynewdrive
<qpnaosc> changing the relevent bits
<qpnaosc> but it keeps refusing me!
<knome> qpnaosc, chown?
<qpnaosc> knome, yes?
<qpnaosc> knome - yes?
<qpnaosc> what about it?
<Alan> has anybody had any luck with multiple monitors in xubuntu 11.10?
<Alan> something keeps fighting my xrandr command and setting the displays back to the wrong thing...
<holstein> Alan: i like arandr
<Alan> holstein: doesn't look like that will help me with a "persistent" xrandr setup though... it can generate scripts that i can tell the session to autorun, but that still leaves me where i am right now
<Alan> i.e. the xrandr commands get called then something else comes along and screws it all up again
<holstein> Alan: have you tried it?
<holstein> i am proposing it for ubuntustudio, and if you have time to test and confirm, that would be great.. installing it doesnt take long at all
<Marzata> studio runs xfce?
<hobgoblin> it does
<Alan> (xfce4-settings-helper:20741): xfce4-settings-helper-WARNING **: Failed to c    onfigure HDMI2.
<Alan> did studio switch to XFCE when main Ubuntu stopped with gnome2?
<hobgoblin> no real idea I'm afraid - I was just looking around
<Sysi> Alan: what graphics driver are you using?
<Alan> intel
<Alan> all i need to do is "xrandr --output HDMI1 --right-of HDMI2"
<Alan> that's it
<Alan> but if i do that in my session startup, XFCE craps itself and sets me back to cloned mode
<Alan> if i do it once my session is up and running, it works fine
<Sysi> you should maybe ask at #xfce
<Sysi> I've heard similar problem mentioned there couple of times, can rememebr solution though
<Sysi> there might be some conf file containing settings you want to delete
<Alan> holstein: arandr is completely useless it seems
<Alan> or just unintuitive
<Alan> oh, ok, i see now
<Sysi> it's just GUI for xrandr
<Alan> well that was my argument
<Alan> here goes.
<Alan> yup
<Alan> same behaviour
<Alan> something is being so smart it's stupid
<Sysi> do you have gnome settings daemon running?
<Alan> no
<Alan> that's the first thing i checked
<Alan> because i'd had a different but similar problem on another machine
<Alan> also, wtf, how broken can this get...
<Alan> i unchecked "use this monitor" and then checked it again.... and the monitor never came back on
<Alan> and did the same with the other one...
<Alan> and now i have black screens
<Alan> what a pile of crap
<knome> please watch your language
<Alan> sorry
<knome> thanks for understanding
<Alan> i thought that was mild compared to what i'm feeling right now
<knome> i understand, but we're trying hard to have a family-friendly channel :)
<Alan> XFCE's multi-monitor support seems to have gone from being braindead to being just good enough to break everything
<knome> no, the culprit is not xfce really
<Sysi> I think it is
<Alan> knome: what would you blame?
<Sysi> because that probably happens if you open fluxbox-session from lightdm and then run startxfce4
<knome> why would you run fluxbox-session if you want xfce?
<Alan> the point is at some point in the session startup something else is happening to undo what xrandr did
<Sysi> to check if xfce is culprit
<knome> so far, i haven't had problems with dualhead in xfce, not with nvidia and not with ati
<Alan> and that something is really stupid, because XFCE's own display management is half-assed
<knome> and i don't think intel is any different
<Alan> knome: how do you have it set up then?
<Alan> i'd be interested to know
<knome> well, i'm mostly using nvidia (and nvidia-settings in that case), but it has worked for me with ati by setting up the xrandr commands to autostart
<Alan> on 11.10?
<Sysi> Alan: you could try deleting all (xfce) settings, you need to do that when logged out
<Alan> it works on 11.04
<Alan> where do they hide?
<Alan> all in ~/.config/xfce4?
<Sysi> afaik
<Alan> that didn't get rid of the startup stuff...
<Alan> ok... so did i break something in the great big XFCE registry of doom then?
<Alan> it's not trying to clone now
<Alan> if i run the xrandr in startup
<Alan> whoa... this is weird....
<Alan> the clean config doesn't even have a "displays" section in the settings editor
<Alan> but the other one did...
<Alan> what the hell is even going on here...
<Alan> ah
<Alan> that'll be because i haven't used the display configuration dialog
<Alan> i think i've isolated the problem...
<Alan> bingo
<Alan> my statements weren't far off
<Alan> XFCE is just clever enough to shoot itself in the foot
<Sysi> progress!
<Alan> i'll pastebin my diagnosis
<Alan> in a minute, when i've finished writing it
<Alan> http://paste2.org/p/1853694
<Alan> Sysi:
<baizon> Alan: tried arandr?
<holstein> im interested in how arandr failed and on what hardware... this has been a point of documentation for ubuntustudio and doing extended desktops on XFCE
<holstein> we have tried with success so far on various ATI, nvidia and intel hardware
<Sysi> Alan: it would be good if you could make official bug report
<brad_> hey, just installed, have some questions :-)
<brad_> first, how do i upgrade to the new stable firefox?
<brad_> i added the stable ppa but it didnt work
<Sysi> did you install LTS or 11.10?
<brad_> 11 10
<Sysi> it should have quite fresh firefox, you probably need to separately find and install from PPA
<brad_> huh, let me update it and check what it installs.  i'll be back :-)
<baizon> will be there a upgrade for firefox 8.0 -> 9.0?
<holstein> baizon: if you add the PPA, you should be able to easily maintain the current stable
<baizon> yes yes i know
<baizon> just wondering will it be added to the official repos
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<holstein> baizon: it shouldnt be... but it could be backported i suppose
<baizon> ok
<baizon> but no date yet?
<holstein> for 9?
<holstein> i mean, unless it gets backported, it wont happen AFAIK
<baizon> hmm ok then
<baizon> thx for the info :)
<holstein> baizon: i could be mistaken.. i know FF is moving faster than it used to, and the naming is different.. but thats the way it was for the LTS for example
<baizon> yes, firefox 10 will be a lts version
<holstein> could be... depends on the timing i suppose
<Sysi> firefox-lts like 3.6?
<baizon> Sysi: yes
<baizon> Sysi: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Enterprise/Firefox/ExtendedSupport:Proposal
<oscar> hello
<oscar> any one here?
<oscar> i need some help
<baizon> whats your problem?
<oscar> i just did a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10
<oscar> an i have this weird flickering with the lights
<oscar> hello?
<oscar> hello
<oscar> i need help with a back light problem
<Marzata> back light?
<Marzata> apple?
<Sysi> you need to tell some details, about problem and your hardware
<vooze> Hey, i have 2 problems... 1: its like "handicap" mode or somthing os set on, everything is really big, and touchscreen keyboard appears on login, how back i go back to "normal" 2: in my panel i cant see sessionsmenu even though its added.. i've tryed to delete and add without luck.. anyone could help with these problems?
<mongy> is there a decent panel plugin to show memory used, either % or mb/gb is fine, anything except sysload plugin that is already there, its no good for me
<mongy> thnk I'll go with Indicator-Sysmonitor.. only 5mb more than netspeed plugin.
<holstein> conky is nice
<baizon> i use conky
<mongy> prefer not to have something on the scree.  would be hidden a lot
<mongy> screen*
<mongy> just want basic netspeed and mem info in the panel, this will do.
<buskmann> Hi all.. Im trying to make a headless server out of my xubuntu 11.10 32bit installation. But i cant even get a vnc connection. I know i will have to get this working before i get started with the headless bit. Can someone help me with this pls?
<Unit193> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Unit193> x11vnc is one you can install
<Unit193> x11vnc -safer -forever -display :0    would work to start it, but I highly recommend SSH tunnel rather than opening it up to the world
<Unit193> (That command doesn't use a Password to access!)
<buskmann> thanx.. ill try that..
<buskmann> ok.. im really new at this. SSH is only on a locale network? i havent got a nead for opening it to the world, so how can i set up a SSH tunnel? pls
<buskmann> im gonna read the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH first, and come back. tnx :)
<Unit193> !ssh|shouldhelptoo
<ubottu> shouldhelptoo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Unit193> Nice use of space...
<xubuntu976> Hello I am just installing ubuntu again and i have to say that i LOVE that i can go on the web while ubuntu is installing.
<Marzata> is this possible with apple or m$?
#xubuntu 2012-01-06
<douglas> to have a bootable usb stick is it necessary to download a 'live' x11.10 iso?
<holstein> douglas: depends
<holstein> most folk think of a live USB as being able to boot into a desktop
<douglas> hello holstein
<holstein> for that, you need the live and not the alternate
<holstein> there used to be some issues with using alternate iso from USB sticks, but i think thats sorted out now
<holstein> either should work, but i say the live is preferred
<douglas> you've been here over the past couple of days and helped me try to find a soulution to this
<douglas> I've downloaded the 'desktop' version of iso. Could this be my problem?
<holstein> thats what i would be getting
<holstein> whats the issu?
<holstein> e
<douglas> I can't seem to get a workable, bootable usb stick with X11.10 to work on my Lenovo T520 laptop
<holstein> douglas: whats the error?
<holstein> has anything ever booted from USB on the unit?
<douglas> does pastebin have archives of 3 days?
<holstein> have you tried other iso's? and other USB sticks? how are you making them? are you trying with unetbootin?
<holstein> douglas: do you have a CD drive?
<douglas> yes
<holstein> douglas: are you sure its not an issue with the machine?... id burn a CD, see if it boots..
<douglas> I've tried different sticks; I've tried unetbootin
<douglas> about the error message:  do you think it's still on pastebin?
<holstein> i wouldnt lose much sleep over it.. id burn a CD... could just be something fiddly you'll sort out later easily
<douglas> (initramfs) mount: mounting  /dev/loop1 on /cow failed: invalid argument
<holstein> yeah... who knows... that looks like an error i would expect from a bad iso... but you say you checked the sum and have tested the stick on other machines?
<douglas> haven't checked it on other machines
<douglas> I've downloaded the iso from other sites and gotten good checksum on all the iso's I've downloaded
<holstein> douglas: ?... you should check it on another machine
<holstein> if its easy to do so
<holstein> try making the stick on another machine
<douglas> to eliminate a problem with this particular machine...
<holstein> try making it from a live CD...
<douglas> do you mean make a live cd, then make a live stick from the cd?
<holstein> i mean, boot from a live linux installation, and make the USB stick from inside that
<holstein> but, you really just have to try things... whatever it is will be fiddly, and probably something silly and obvious ;)
<douglas> and the way to get that live installation is to make the live cd?
<holstein> id just burn a disc and be done with it
<holstein> i think the solution to that will present itself
<holstein> could be the USB controller or driver in the machine you are making the sticks.. thats a constant, and you havent tested to see that the sticks you make are working
<douglas> is there a special iso that is declared to be a 'live' version of X11.10?
<holstein> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/11.10/release/
<holstein> where it says 'destkop'
<holstein> thats the one i would be using
<shoenig> aren't they all live?
<douglas> and that one will make a 'live' cd?
<holstein> shoenig: thats what i was saying before... in a way, they are.. but the alternate is a text installer only
<holstein> douglas: that *is* the live 'try before you buy' desktop iso with GUI installer included
<douglas> OK.  I'm going to try booting up with what I have on the stick right now, but on a different laptop
<holstein> i use the term 'try before you buy' there to mean that you get to try it before effecting your hardware.. not to imply you need to pay $$ for it
<douglas> Well, I just tried the stick on a different machine and it did not boot
<shoenig> douglas, did you select to boot from the stick in the bios?
<douglas> yes
<shoenig> what happened?
<douglas> I think the message said 'boot failure' in DOS typeface
<buskmann> hello.. i have been trying to set up a server for 2 days now, but my knowledge is to limited. (its really limited) I want to ask if someone here can pls guide me threw it? pls
<shoenig> douglas, yea i dunno, unetbootin is kind of hit-or-miss these days
<shoenig> burning a cd is the sure way to go
<douglas> i've also used startup disk creator
<shoenig> is this all on the same usb drive?
<buskmann> sorry.. using xubuntu 11.10 and its the thing with VNC/SSH i cant get.. i want graphical int
<douglas> I bought five, 4 GB sticks to load various distros onto.  I've switched between them to eliminate a bad stick.  All have produced failed booting, using different iso's (all with good checksums) and even different usb ports on the machine trying to make the stick.  I've really mixed up the factors to try and eliminate a possible problem.  I think it's something in software.  But I'm to ignorant to figure it out.  :)
<douglas> Is FAT32 an acceptable partition for the base to work from?
<shoenig> it should work, though i've found formatting from Windows helps some things
<shoenig> have you tried more than 1 distro?
<holstein> douglas: so, you have more data then... you can try creating a stick on another machine
<saturnus> Is there a package for Aurora (next Firefox) available?
<saturnus> I'm looking for a package that can be installed next to Firefox 8, not replace it.
<Unit193> For that you'd have to install Minefield
<Unit193> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<Unit193> sudo apt-get update
<Unit193> sudo apt-get install firefox-trun
<saturnus> Thanks
<Unit193> That'll get you minefield, not Aurora (And sorry for not using pastebin!!)
<rBliz> hi again.. i have set up x11vnc server now, and it works ok. the only thing is that i cant see what im doing on the server. ie. if i open a browser in the server from the client, and go and look at the server screen, nothing has happend. and if i allready have the browser open on the server and  then connect with the client, i cant see the browser and i cant open an other one. in other words its not synced. can someone help me with this pls?
<holstein> rBliz: i find it hit and miss sometimes... i would suggest a few things... vino as a server alternative...
<holstein> maybe try team viewer, http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx ... also, depending on your needs, nomachine might work for you... http://www.nomachine.com/
<rBliz> thank u.. :) i will try vino first..
<holstein> nomachine forwards and x session, so it feels almost like you are there
<Scuzzball> So I installed Xubuntu to a flash drive with the universal usb installer.
<Scuzzball> I then created a user account, logged out, and logged in as the new user.
<Scuzzball> I try to delete the user ubuntu, the default with admin rights, but it says it's logged in.
<Scuzzball> The result to the users command is that ubuntu is logged in six times, and I'm not.
<Scuzzball> But in the top right corner it has my username.
<holstein> Scuzzball: i would suggest just installing to the USB... you'll end up with an actual system there
<Unit193> !persistant
<Scuzzball> Okay.
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nanotube> Unit193: fyi, it's spelled 'persistent' :)
<Unit193> nanotube: Ah, too far back to see what I typed that time, and thanks
<Scuzzball> So if I just boot it off an ISO, and run the usb-creator thing, that would be fine?
<Scuzzball> Sorry, boot off a cd.
<holstein> Scuzzball: if you run the installer from where ever you choose, and install to the USB stick, you'll end up iwht a normal system
<holstein> with*
<Scuzzball> Okay. Thank you.
<holstein> you might want to use the alternate iso so you are sure where grub is being installed, which i would want to install to the USB
<Scuzzball> The laptop I'm working with doesn't have a working hard drive, so using the desktop version should be fine, right?
<holstein> Scuzzball: wont hurt anything to try then.. i just didnt want you to wipe an MBR or whatever... or end up with a machine that wont boot with the usb stick out
<Scuzzball> Fair enough.
<holstein> if it were me, i woul pull the hard drive out
<Scuzzball> Yeah, I should do that anyway, it's completely broken but still gets recognised...
<holstein> yank it, then you'll know it'll work, and it wont be doing anything silly in the background
<Scuzzball> Exactly.
<Scuzzball> Heh. It's complaining that I don't have rights to shut down the computer when other users are logged in.
<Scuzzball> I have access to the power button.
<Scuzzball> Yay manual overide.
<holstein> yeah, all that'll go away.. and you can say you are using an SSD ;) kind of...
<Scuzzball> Hah.
<Scuzzball> I did get an SSD for my main computer for christmas, so I am on an SSD...
<douglas> For those who have been helping me with the live usb issue, here is a paragraph from /help/ubuntu.com
<douglas> The error "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" is because usb-creator.exe is not creating a valid casper-rw file holding ext2/ext3 filesystem. Fix: 1) Use Unetbootin or 2) After running usb-creator.exe, recreate casper-rw using cygwin tools or http://www.pendrivelinux.com/casper-rw-creator-make-a-persistent-file-from-windows/. (As of April 2010)
<holstein> douglas: i thought you were using unetbooting?
<holstein> unetbootin*
<holstein> regardless... are you booting now?
<douglas> Holstein, I've tried unetbootin, and others
<douglas> still not booting
<douglas> so now I
<douglas> 'll have a go at the above hint
<holstein> douglas: have you tried making the stick from a differnt machine?
<douglas> haven't tried that
<douglas> This machine is a Lenovo T520 with a pretty new (to this date) BIOS.
<holstein> using unetbootin is a suggested fix to the above problem
<douglas> Yea, I saw that
<holstein> douglas: you are formatting these sticks?
<holstein> format a stick and make a live one using unet on another machine
<douglas> I think that is a button on the unetbootin screen about 2/3 the way down the page.  I'm sure I'm saying yes to that little box
<holstein> douglas: the box that allows you to erase you're hard drive?
<holstein> douglas: take a screen shot if you'd like to clarify
<douglas> hold on I'll bring up unetbootin and speak accurately
<shoenig> are you using unetbootin on a windows or linux machine? come to think of it, i've never had success with the linux version
<holstein> yeah? i use it often
<douglas> I'm running ubuntu 11.10, something called 'remix'
<holstein> douglas: you cant just burn a CD?
<douglas> And I was mixing up the screens of 'start up disk creator' with unetbootin.  It's start up disk creator that has the format choice
<holstein> douglas: i format *every* time
<douglas> holstein, I haven't tried to burn a live cd with x11.10 on this machine.  However, the issue is I want to make usb sticks.  :)
<holstein> douglas: you are.. they are just not booting... i think you should try from another machine
<douglas> As we speak, I'm running unetbootin again.  The led on the stick is blinking away
<holstein> douglas: and you formatted it first?
<douglas> I've been around the bushes so many times I'm not sure.  I did not format it with this run ( which is going on as we speak)
<holstein> douglas: i format *before* each time
<douglas> OK. Will do format each time.
<rBliz> hello. i need xubuntu to boot all the way into xfce without monitor attached. is there someone here that can help me with that? pls
<raevol> hi guys, i'm having an issue where my volume resets to 100% every time i reboot
<raevol> anyone have any ideas/experience with this?
<Marzata> raevol: yes, there are issues like this
<raevol> Marzata: very helpful ;p
<Marzata> raevol: very welcome
<raevol> hehehe
<raevol> getting some help in #pulseaudio
<Marzata> raevol: of course
<raevol> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/204536/comments/61 my workaround for now
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 204536 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "sound volume always resets to 100% after reboot" [Low,Fix released]
<Sysi> I'll make a note about that for when somebody asks about keyboard shortcuts for changing volume
<raevol> there's plenty of google results for that particular subject too, but good to know
<raevol> this bug is infuriating
<raevol> the reboot reset
<raevol> and even more infuriating that it's marked as "fix released"
<raevol> maybe it needs a new bug report
<Sysi> commanding pulseaudio from commandline seems a bit problematic
<raevol> it's a pain, but can be done it seems
<Marzata> it is the same with the keyboard plugin, always reseted after reboot. but what will linux be without bugs.
<raevol> everything linux audio related is a million times more problematic than it should be
<Sysi> amixer is easy but doesn't work properly with pulse (it did on fedora, I'm looking forward to make pulse work that well on ubuntu)
<Marzata> not mention the brightness, the same.
<Sysi> Marzata: that plugin was quite a time unmaintained
<Marzata> Sysi: some time even the preferences disappear while you are working. :)
<Sysi> I've had it good, never needes buggiest parts of xfce
<Alan> is there a way i could get startup scripts to fire before the XFCE autostart?
<Alan> it seems many things are having a race condition with my xrandr script...
<Alan> ooh, i jsut found out about .xprofile...
<mongy> damn, not again.  changed my on ac power monitor power management times to 1 min standby and 2 mins suspend before I left for work, and it never switched off at all. arghhh
<go8765> ia any matter if i write  gnome-terminal --command /home/go8765432/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus/azureus or  gnome-terminal --command cd ~/.jdownloader/downloads/azureus && ./azureus ?
<mongy> wouldnt it be better to put it in a script?
<mongy> or an alias
<Sysi> shouldn't matter, but why do you want to do that?
<go8765> I put it on launch-button) so i didnt need allias :) thanks for answer
<Sysi> yeah, but why do you need launch button to start something in (non-default)terminal
<go8765> Sysi, you right :) thanks. I delete gnome-terminal --command  :)
<Alan> is there a way to control the order of autostart programs?
<Alan> i'm getting annoying race conditions all the time, e.g. between conky and the desktop background...
<go8765> Alan, in openbox - yes :)
<go8765> *if I wright understand your question...
<_Pete_> Alan: which one should go first, bg or conky?
<Alan>  _Pete_ background
<Alan> go8765: not in XFCE it seems
<_Pete_> then one soultion would be, make a script which sleeps X seconds, then launches conky
<Alan> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=22789#p22789
<_Pete_> and put that to autostart
<Alan> found that little gem
<Alan> yeah, that's pretty crap, but seems the only way...
<Alan> seems like the opendesktop standard for .desktop files didn't take such things into account?
<Alan> gnome-do is breaking for similar reasons
<Sysi> or xfce session startup script
<go8765> or you cant try to change conky position in config - to 'top' position or "panel"
<Alan> actually that one's a race condition with xrandr
<Alan> go8765: even the panel one won't start....
<Alan> just made everything that was failing to start sleep 2 seconds before launching
<Alan> but my what an ugly workaround...
<go8765> Alan, what you mean:even the panel one won't start... ?
<Sysi> that's still much nicer than gconf
<Alan> go8765: i have 2 conky instances, one is drawing to the root window (i turned off desktop icons in XFCE) and one is making itself a panel
<Alan> the root window one was getting hidden by XFCE changing desktop (permanently!) and the panel one was crashing
<Alan> http://iris.hexi.co/~alan/screenshots/work-conky.png
<Alan> yay conky
<Alan> NSFD - not safe for dialup
<Alan> :P
<_Pete_> I also did some desktop tweaking today
<_Pete_> poor results of that: http://corei7.serveirc.com/~petria/tmp/screenshots/xubuntu_06.01.2012.png
<Alan> are you serving that image from a toaster?
<_Pete_> ?
<Sysi> is that seriously comic sans
<Alan> papyrus?
<Sysi> nowhere close
<Alan> i used to have mine the other way around, a "silly" font for titlebars and sensible for everything else
<Alan> not sure why i though papyrus
<Alan> i'm thinking of a font similar to comic sans
<Alan> but that isn't comic sans
<Alan> and i think it starts with a p
<Alan> it's not papyrus
<Alan> eh, i don't know.
<Sysi> I need steampunk theme so that I could use serif font
<_Pete_> but anyway dont really much care how it looks rather how it works
<go8765> Alan, what you maen: NSFD - not safe for dialup?
<Alan> go8765: random 2.5MB image :P
<Alan> PNG is very sub-optimal for screenshots with photo-like backgrounds...
<go8765> Alan, Ooo :)  I use dialup :)
<go8765> Alan, you found solition for your conky's ?
<Alan> yes, i just put a "sleep 2" in the command....
<Alan> a bit of a crap way to do it, but better than nothing...
<Creeper> Hi guys.. Can anyone help me with a tiny problem I have ? :)
<baizon> whats your problem?
<Creeper> Well .. I don't know if anyone here plays minecraft
<Creeper> and just doing all the packaging and stuff does not resolve good in a xfce-environment
<Creeper> I know that
<Creeper> BUT !
<Creeper> If you download the windows .exe and play it in OpenJDK it works
<Creeper> however.. vanity calls, I want the standard xubuntu "Executable" icon to change to a .. well .. Minecraft icon
<Creeper> what software/commando can I use ?
<charlie-tca> You can create the launcher, then right-click it to change properties and make the icon anything you want
<charlie-tca> Creeper: not sure if that will work to change the icon for a .exe file, though. I don't have any of that file type
<Creeper> It does not work
<charlie-tca> hm, maybe check the .desktop file itself, and change the icon= line then?
<Creeper> Actually I don't have a .desktop
<Creeper> It's just an .exe.
<charlie-tca> look in ~/.local/share/applications and see if it is there
<Creeper> No :/
<Creeper> just some document
<Creeper> mime something
<charlie-tca> Then I don't know any way to change that icon
<tolokoban> Good evening. I'm afraid I have lost my data by reinstalling Xubuntu. I have 3 disks : 500 Go, 1 To and 1 To. I used a RAID-1 on the last two and this is what I can't retieve.
<GridCube> how did you lots your data?
<tolokoban> Any idea ?
<GridCube> it got formated?
<tolokoban> When I tried to reinstall, I used an alternate CD.
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> i use it all the time
<tolokoban> I never choose to format, but I wrote the partition disks.
<GridCube> thats formating
<tolokoban> The alternate CD is ok, but I did the mistake.
<GridCube> yep very much
<GridCube> you can use photorec
<GridCube> it can try to retrieve stuff
<tolokoban> Where can I find it ? With apt-get ?
<GridCube> it will probably do
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you need to have a disk where to dump recovered stuff
<GridCube> !photorec
<GridCube> !info photorec
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in oneiric
<tolokoban> Ok, I try to install it. I have the first disk with 500 Go and the rest was less than 500 Go,.
<tolokoban> Where can I find it ?
<GridCube> it should be there
<GridCube> !info photorec natty
<ubottu> Package photorec does not exist in natty
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> !lostdata
<GridCube> !testdisk
<tolokoban> Yes, apt-get install photorec failed.
<GridCube> i dont... http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Main_Page
<GridCube> it exists i installed it many times
<charlie-tca> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<charlie-tca> nope
<GridCube> search for it on synaptic
<GridCube> it should be there, maybe on other package
<tolokoban> It seems that "testdisk" is in the packages.
<GridCube> !datarecovery
<GridCube> !info datarecovery
<ubottu> Package datarecovery does not exist in oneiric
<GridCube> well i don't know where it is, here, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<tolokoban> I found "photorec". How can I use it ?
<tolokoban> Ok, I wil read your link. Thank.
<GridCube> tolokoban, i gave you their wiki aswell
<GridCube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Main_Page
<tolokoban> Good, I will read it first.
<GridCube> its pretty easy, you need to find the partition you need to recover, then tell it where you want to dump files, then it will start searching for files and dumping them to the place you told it, it will rename them, and add their correct extension aswell
<GridCube> it can take a lot of time
<GridCube> if you did not do anything to the disk it will probably just pick them all up
<GridCube> i can't remember if you could actually just tell it to go back to an old partition table, i don't know if that works only on ntfs
<GridCube> :) good luck
<tolokoban> Ok, I launched it. It tells me that it need 1 h 30.
<tolokoban> Thank you very much. I cross my fingers.
<GridCube> the time i did it with an 160gb disk it took like 20 hours XD
<holstein> yeah, photorec is worth the wait... i let it "chew" on an SD card overnite, and it got all my photos
<tolokoban> Does it get the directory structure and the file names too ?
<TheSheep> nope
<holstein> tolokoban: nope
<tolokoban> It was all my "home"... snif...
<holstein> its like it saves your data, but reminds you to back it up properly in the futer ;)
<holstein> future*
<TheSheep> there are two kinds of people, those who make backups and those that will be making backups
<charlie-tca> :)
<tolokoban> It was a backup, becaus it was a RAID-1 !
<go8765> and those that want to make backup but dont know in what way do it
<tolokoban> Arg ! Photorec crashed.
<tolokoban> Should I destroy the RAID first ?
<designbybeck> Greetings
<designbybeck> I'm trying to run XFCE on a ubuntu server just to test in virualbox
<designbybeck> but when i start up my virtualbox it looks like it is loading things, and then just goes to a blank screen
<designbybeck> I can switch to another tty session
<holstein> designbybeck: i would try forcing vesa
<designbybeck> not sure how to do that holstein
<designbybeck> in a virtualbox
<holstein> designbybeck: i would just add an xorg.conf
<designbybeck> i was able to boot into xfce one time
<designbybeck> or at least launch it with 'startxfce4'
<holstein> thats a good sign!
<designbybeck> do i need to install that?
<designbybeck> xorg?
<Sysi> so can you get to virtual console?
<Sysi> ctrl alt f1 - f6
<designbybeck> I can get to other tty in the virutal box
<Sysi> on VM, not your real machine
<designbybeck> you actually just press the right ctrl key and the F#
<designbybeck> because if you press ctrl + alt aand F# then your host machine will switch
<designbybeck> so I did figure that out and was about to make some changes that way
<Sysi> not popping to TTY automatically should be normal, happens for me too
<Sysi> if you want GUI to autostart you should get lightdm
<designbybeck> that is lightdm?
<Sysi> login screen
<designbybeck> oh well I can't get there
<designbybeck> to a login screen
<Sysi> that's why you should install it
<designbybeck> uhh
<designbybeck> this was a clean server install Ubuntu Server 11.10 32bit
<designbybeck> and then i did updates
<designbybeck> and installed xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> hum, it should be there then
<designbybeck> after i didi that i was able to 'startxfce4' and get into the desktop
<holstein> yeah, i was unclear on what the issue was... i though you couldnt get to the desktop at all
<designbybeck> however when i rebooted it would just come back to a blank screen
<designbybeck> and now everytime i reboot it goes to a blank screen
<designbybeck> this is the second time i've done a clean install
<holstein> designbybeck: and now, can you reach TTY's?
<Sysi> first I'd just try reinstalling lightdm
<holstein> like, right now... this minute
<designbybeck> i can reach ttys
<designbybeck> yes i'm running top
<designbybeck> i read somewhere about killing x.0 something
<designbybeck> and then trying to lanch it again
<holstein> OK.. Sysi , sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<designbybeck> because right now if i try startxfce4 it says it is running
<holstein> something like that ^^
<Sysi> sudo apt-get reinstall lightdm
<designbybeck> holstein, gave me dpkg-maintscript-help: warning: environment variable DPKG-MAINTSCRIPT_NAME missing
<holstein> yeah, i agree... try that first ^
<designbybeck> sudo apt-get reinstall lightdm
<designbybeck> opps
<designbybeck> lol
<Sysi> or even before that, ctrl alt F7 (F8) if that fails, service lightdm stop ; service lightdm start
<designbybeck> on service lightdm stop
<designbybeck> i got a rejected send message
<Sysi> I wonder if server is different in some crucial point.. I know it's not exactly vanilla buntu
<designbybeck> it says invalid operation reinstall
<designbybeck> i'm doing a sudo apt-get remove lightdm
<designbybeck> that worked
<designbybeck> now i'll install
<designbybeck> rebooting
<designbybeck> it passes grub and then you can see it loading everything else
<designbybeck> but after all that it just goes to the blank screen
<designbybeck> i think i found the proccessor # of Xorg
<designbybeck> but how do i kill it
<designbybeck> in top it says i couldn't do that operation
<designbybeck> i did a 'ps' and i see the 3481 tty7 00:00:00 Xorg
<olbi> hello
<olbi> I have some problems with firefox in Xubuntu, once at x times inner window of browser dissapear and stay only border of it
<olbi> what could it be?
<Sysi> it crashes
<Sysi> you're using plugins?
<olbi> it didnt crashes, only my desktop is visible and border stay, process still exists
<Sysi> that kind of sounds like crash
<olbi> I using plugins: xmarks, lastpass, ubuntu firefox modification, polish dictionary
<olbi> and others like flash etc
<olbi> should I run it from browser and check terminal outputs?
<Sysi> yes
<olbi> it is very randomly
<olbi> in last one hour it crash after display was in sleep mode
<designbybeck> i'm going to try to remove XCFE and try ubuntu-desktop to see if that helps
<designbybeck> it's odd...i finally found out how to kill x on the other terminal
<designbybeck> and then delete the .X0-lock file
<designbybeck> and THEN i can startxfce4 and i get to the desktop just fine
<ReaKOs98qwjok12> hi , where can i find the source of xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<TheSheep> ReaKOs98qwjok12: xubuntu doesn't have a single source, it's comosed of hundreds of separate applications, each with its own source
<TheSheep> ReaKOs98qwjok12: you can get the source code of all of them, together with the ubuntu-specific patches from launchpad.
<ReaKOs98qwjok12> TheSheep: but the kernel used in xubuntu?, can i get it?
<TheSheep> ReaKOs98qwjok12: sure
<TheSheep> ReaKOs98qwjok12: it's on the launchpad too
<TheSheep> ReaKOs98qwjok12: or you can install the kernel sources as a package
<TheSheep> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ReaKOs98qwjok12> okey, thanks all! :)
<vinny> why cant i write to my   NTFS partitions from xubuntu ? 11.10
<holstein> vinny: permissions
<vinny> ok..
<vinny> i cant changed them
<holstein> see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions is helpful
<vinny> thnks
<vinny> problem solved
<holstein> vinny: cool.. did you chown it?
<vinny> nah..  i  installed  ntfs-3g
<holstein> even easier :)
<vinny> i think it got removed  when i installled  Gparted
<vinny> with  the  ntfs support
<vinny> plugin
#xubuntu 2012-01-07
<grammy> hi m00se, love your screen name! are u in Maine?
<m00se> http://i.imgur.com/FQF5m.jpg
 * m00se wiggles his antlers!
<m00se> no, ny - upstate
<grammy> in unity, how does one navigate to the desktop without minimizing all the open programs???
<grammy> moose: ok, happy moose watching.
<pleia2> grammy: you probably want to ask in #ubuntu, xubuntu doesn't use unity so you probably won't find an answer here
<grammy> pleia2: TY, I didn't even realize I logged into the wrong channell, appreciate the input. Will move to #ubuntu.
<mongy> how do you add a shortcut on the left in thunar?
<Sysi> drag
<mongy> ugh
<mongy> seriously
<mongy> I need to start thinking 'simple' more
<bathman> ok.. i messed up
<bathman> i tried to get autologin with this
<bathman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864527&page=2
<bathman> post from "breek"
<bathman> added those 2 autologin lines
<bathman> and now i can only login as root :s
<GridCube> bathman, your user is always root, well, with sudo, but yes
<bathman> i mean
<bathman> there was no auto login, as was predicted (as far as that was one)
<bathman> and my username and password won't let me login to a xfce or xubuntu session :(
<bathman> with root, no prob
<GridCube> you need to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Sysi> you shouldn't be able to login as root..
<GridCube> indeed
<bathman> i couldn't get back to graphical in order to lookup the page
<bathman> so i logged in as root
<Sysi> failsafe or virtual terminal?
<bathman> i removed those 2 autologin lines, leaving (i think) what was originally in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<bathman> but i still can't login as normal user :(
<GridCube> edit your lightdm.conf to look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796001/
<Sysi> yeah, because they're probably totally unrelated
<Sysi> can you login to tty as your user?
<bathman> yes, i can
<bathman> but will first restore original .conf
<GridCube> bathman, thats the lightdm.conf i use
<bathman> and let my sister show sth on youtube (i have no choice!)
<bathman> so afk!
<jnsl_> hi, i just updated my xubuntu.. why do i get unity updates among things?
<mongy> because you have it installed
<GridCube> jnsl_, because xubuntu uses some things shared with gnome, like firefox and toher stuff, and when they update they also send updates for unity, they wont be used, but they are there, just in case you some day decide you need your brain to hurt and want to use unity
<jnsl_> hehe ok thanks for answer
<bathman> ok, here goes (reboot)
<bathman> no luck
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> what if you reasing your user its password?
<bathman> i restored /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to what the link shows
<Sysi> rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority
<bathman> GridCube how do you mean, reasing?
<GridCube> you know login as root and do passwd username
<bathman> ic
<GridCube> s/reasing/reasign/g
<bathman> i'll try that
<TVasEyes> GridCube: s/reasign/reassign/  ;)
<GridCube> oooo
<GridCube> there is an ass in it *wink*
<TVasEyes> ;o
<bathman> lol
<bathman> but no such luck
<bathman> remove user, add?
<bathman> or readd
<bathman> since logging in to xfce graphical as root does work?
<TVasEyes> bathman: have you tried removing the ~/.ICEauthority file?
<bathman> oh that was meant for me? srry, missed that :)
<bathman> as user or as root?
<TVasEyes> will have to as root since you cannot access as user ;)
<bathman> i can in tty :)
<TVasEyes> same difference then.
<bathman> now i'm in tty
<TVasEyes> so, do as sysi suggests, then reboot perhaps (just in case).
<Sysi> shouldn't need anything after that
<bathman> without reboot: still cannot login
<bathman> this system is bewitched!
<GridCube> it seems like
<bathman> ll try rebooting first anyway :)
<bathman> nope
<TVasEyes> bathman: quick test: as root (from tty) create another user, set password etc, switch to graphical login and see whether your new user can login.
<bathman> sounds good id
<bathman> useradd -m andthensomename?
<TVasEyes> yes, then passwd andthensomename
<bathman> it's a long time ago since i gave birth to a new user :)
<TVasEyes> luckily, we're all midwives here.. LOL
<bathman> lol
<bathman> works!
<_Pete_> -m is not really needed
<bathman> that's for a home dir to be created at the same time?
<_Pete_> usually just: useradd <someone>
<_Pete_> is enough
<TVasEyes> right, the problem then is most likely in (the auto stuff in) your lightdm.conf.
<bathman> so i might be able to: userdel myusualusername and then create again?
<TVasEyes> you might get a different uid, any files affected?
<bathman> i removed that autologin stuff, thought that was enough :s
<bathman> this is a new install since yesterday, had no important files yet
<bathman> just settings
<bathman> also dual boot
<bathman> win7/somedistro :)
<bathman> had sabayon running for a year or so, but with ati/gnome3 perils it got stuck really hard
<bathman> so back to good'ol'ubuntu!
<bathman> or xubuntu
<TVasEyes> bathman: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796036/
<TVasEyes> no auto stuff, just works.
<bathman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/796038/
<bathman> oopz
<bathman> that's right, i put them back in there
<bathman> that was a second try, since removing didn't fix it anyway
<GridCube> mine is this, it works http://paste.ubuntu.com/796001/
<TVasEyes> strange, cannot see any difference between the two.
<GridCube> you mean mine and yours TVasEyes ?
<TVasEyes> no, yours and bathman's.
<TVasEyes> beginning to wonder, maybe there's a space or something in bathman's.
<GridCube> may be
<TVasEyes> bathman: does your lightdm.conf look same with cat -A (to show trailing spaces if any)
<bathman> let's try
<bathman> except for those $, yes: same
<TVasEyes> damn!
<bathman> bewitched i tell ye!
<TVasEyes> sure looks that way ;)  sorry, right out of ideas.
<bathman> but i can delete my normal user and recreate, i think?
<TVasEyes> don't see why not.
<bathman> let's try
<bathman> whaddayaknow
<bathman> that works, auto-login too now :s
<TVasEyes> fab
<bathman> but with all default xfce settings
<bathman> and my erm
<TVasEyes> exchange rate mechanism?
<bathman> "doskey" like i'm trying to describe it, scrollback in terminal, shows ^[[A like in tty
<bathman> none of my arrows seem te work
<GridCube> bathman, "this is my opinion", reinstall
<bathman> lol :)
<GridCube> really, just do a clean install, you dont have nothing to lose anyway
<bathman> not much
<GridCube> then its the easiest most painless way of fixing this kind of problematic situations
<TVasEyes> correct (but you lose opportunity to pull out hair in frustration)
<xubuntu5> is there a way to make the panel be vertical but have the text horizontal?
<bathman> and all i needed was rubberband!! :D
<bathman> but it will be reinstall i guess, when i have a bit more time ;)
<bathman> thx so far, cya all!
<GridCube> xubuntu5, not so far, xfce people is working on that for the future
<m1chael> if i boot up a pc with an xubuntu live cd- is it possible to get a full probe of all hardware specifications?
<Sysi> yeah, pretty much
<m1chael> how can i do it? i'd like to be able to save it to a usb flash drive
<Sysi> cd ~ ; free -m > hardware.txt ; lspci >> hardware.txt ; lsusb >> hardware.txt
<Sysi> (without enter) ; lscpu >> hardware.txt
<Sysi> that creates hardware.txt to liveuser's home folder with all info I can think of
<Sysi> awh man
<jnsl_> hi, im new, will AUR packages be automatically updated like official ones ?
<jnsl_> nvm i understand niw
<jnsl_> now*
<jnsl_> DSD
<mongy> how can I stop thunar-daemon from running.  I am trying to replace it with pcmanfm
<Sysi> I have up-to-date 11.10 and I just updated package lists, is there some problem with wine dependencies? http://paste.ubuntu.com/796264/
<Sysi> or is aptitude too smart, apt just tells what it's gonna install
<Unit193> aptitude is too smart, it tried to install/uninstall tons of stuff last time I tried a basic operation
<Sysi> you're not using it right :b
<Unit193> No, I use apt-[get,cache]
<Sysi> ia32-libs-multiarch is something really weird, virtual package and real package
<Sysi> it just has tons of kde/qt as dependency
<Sysi> wine-gecko is fat.. does spotify even need it
<Unit193> Well, it got gold in the appdb, that's a plus
<augustl> hi folks. Anyone know why there isn't a package for emerald, the compiz decorator?
<Sysi> !find emerald
<ubottu> File emerald found in app-install-data, epiphany-data, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, guitarix, murrine-themes, oxygen-cursor-theme-extra, sauerbraten-data, tdiary-theme
<augustl> `apt-cache search emerald` doesn't list any package either :(
<augustl> seems pretty easy to build manually, but perhaps there's a good reason for why there isn't a package for it..
<Sysi> it's pretty dead upstream
<Sysi> I recommend using gtk-window-decorator, it's in compiz-gnome
<augustl> ah, I didn't know that, thanks
<mongy> augustl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11401326  if you really want it..
<augustl> I think I've changed my mind :)
<augustl> but thanks
<mongy> np
<Sysi> I think it's not entirely dead, but not really active project either
<mongy> works fine, for me anyways
<augustl> "as with all software, there is an element of chance", from the ubuntu wiki. heh :)
<mongy> augustl, I think its not in the repo anymore because as sysi said its not that maintained and it needs patching to work in unity properly, aparrantly.
<augustl> ah, well I'm not using unity ;)
<mongy> ditto
<mongy> bbiab..  booze run
<augustl> hf
<augustl> pretty happy with xubuntu. It's basically ubuntu with xfce and without all the branding stuff like ubuntu one. Which is exactly what I want
<augustl> eventually got tired of having to learn everything about linux myself from using Arch..
<mongy> I tried arch out, but by the end of it after installing everything I want/need for a decent exeperience, I might as well have installed xubuntu :)
<mongy> didn't see much in it between them as far as resource usage either..
<mongy> sorry wrong chann :|
<mongy> so, anyway.  how can I stop thunar-daemon from running.  I am trying to replace it with pcmanfm
<Sysi> have you selected pcmanfm as preferred filemanager and rebooted?
<mongy> yes, but thunar-daemon still runs..
<mongy> its only like 6mb but if Im not gonan use it, why have it running
<augustl> mongy: lots of stuff that needs to be set up on a laptop when you use arch though
<augustl> and you'll end up playing the role of software integrator
<Sysi> mongy: remove thunar?
<mongy> Sysi,  yeah I might have to.  Didn't really want to in case something needed it like when I right click desktop and do properties.. not that I ever wanna do that, just example.
<Sysi> if you need it then you need to probably run that daemon
<austinyb> does anyone know why i'm receiving the error message "No root file system is defined" after installation through wubi
<holstein> other than wubi is just awful... maybe its something to do with your filesystem
<Sysi> sounds like partitioning/installer problem but I seriously don't know anything about wubi
<holstein> austinyb: you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=791698 ?
<mongy> wubi is something I can't be bothered using/learning.
<holstein> its an easy way to transition
<mongy> dive in..
<Sysi> there are some occasions where it's handy, but I don't have windows..
<holstein> when i started using it, it broke my network contoller pretty significantly... had to pull the power to reset
<Sysi> sounds like windows :P
<mongy> Sysi, mind you, looking at ram usage, pcmanfm and thunar just about the same..
<Sysi> pcmanfm uses HAL? HAL is sad, "so bad even it's original developers abandoned it"
<mongy> really?  sudo apt-get purge pcmanfm
<Sysi> ps uxf | grep hal
<Scuzzball> So I'm trying to just install Xubuntu to a flash drive.
<Scuzzball> The bit where you select where ot install it is just a partitioner, and trying with just free space left me with "No root filesystem defined", or something.
<Scuzzball> So I'm following a guide for manual disk partitioning in ubuntu 11.04.
<mongy> Scuzzball, did you specify the / (root) then?
<Scuzzball> But when I do that, it says it needs to unmount /cdrom to build the partition table.
<Scuzzball> I did.
<mongy> did you use guided mode and 'use free space' or did you manually set it
<Scuzzball> I don't have a guided mode.
<Scuzzball> So I manually set it.
<Scuzzball> I'm using xubuntu desktop 11.10.
<mongy> checked your /erc/fstab then ?
<mongy> etc*
<Scuzzball> How?
<mongy> boot the livecd and access the partition
<Scuzzball> Also, I just noticed the flash drive is /dev/sda, and the cdrom is /dev/sda1
<mongy> you have a cdrom filesystem on your flash drive then
<Scuzzball> Okay.
<mongy> much like the rubbish that is shipped on sandiks
<mongy> sandisks.. sorry
<Scuzzball> Yeah.
<Scuzzball> I uninstall that and format it.
<mongy> only their proper tool can remove it
<Scuzzball> But there are only two partitions, both of which I set up.
<Scuzzball> I know.
<mongy> k
<Scuzzball> I make sure to use it.
<Scuzzball> Then I format it anyway.
<Scuzzball> Cause it's that terrible.
<Scuzzball> So I just boot the livecd, and format the flash drive?
<mongy> I can't the installer do that while you install it
<mongy> remove the I :)
<nightspirit> Anyone know how to do a full disk encryption with Xubuntu? I use truecrypt for windows, but it doesn't support full disk for linux
<mongy> nightspirit, alternate installer iso
<nightspirit> Is that the only way? I just got it installed and updated
<mongy> Did i read somewhere somewhen that the livecd would include full disk encryption in 12.04?
<mongy> nightspirit, you can encrypt your home but as far as full disk, I am not sure if it can be done.. not easily anyway
<nightspirit> Aw well. I have my home folder encrypted, that should be good enough
<mongy> and you can encrypt swap too.
<mongy> using the same mechanism your home folder is using
<mongy> ecryptfs-setup-swap,  never used it though.
<mongy> 1 encrypted folder is enough for me
<mongy> yeah, home encryption is generally enough.
<nightspirit> I hope so lol. I'm kinda paranoid with the state of the world today
<mongy> are you a spy?
<austinyb> i just reinstalled xubuntu and am receiving the same error
<nightspirit> If I told you, I would have to kill you
<augustl> I'm wondering, who works on xubuntu? canonical peeps?
<nightspirit> I believe so. They do Xubuntu, Ubuntu, And Kubuntu
<augustl> xubuntu seems very well integrated
<augustl> a custom theme, a custom notification area, e tc
<Sysi> I know one or maybe two guys who work at canonical and few volunteers
<Sysi> current project leader is voluntary, canonical guy is actually doing mozilla packaging
<Sysi> canonical is focusing on unity
<augustl> I see
<mongy> canonical should replace gnome-fallback with xubuntu-desktop
<augustl> I guess ubuntu with xfce is pretty much the same as xubuntu?
<Sysi> different default settings and applications but about the same
<nightspirit> I still say that they need to make a spin off with Gnome 3
<Sysi> mongy: canonical isn't supporting using gnome-fallback any way
<Sysi> nightspirit: unity is built on gnome3
<augustl> isn't unity just gnome-shell, no gnome3 desktop?
<Sysi> I think they'er afraid that people would realize how much better gnome-shell is than unity :P
<Sysi> basically fallback is gnome3, you can run gnome-shell or unity on it
<mongy> dont like gnome shell at all.. just something about it.. and the problems I had with fglrx and it..
<mongy> If I went down that tablet based desktop route, I'd go unity
<nightspirit> I just uninstalled Fedora 16, which had gnome shell, and I loved it. Gnome that is, not Fedora
<Sysi> I don't really fancy dymaic multiple desktops and weird alttab but otherly it's really nice
<augustl> gnome 3 and unity made me realize that I hate new software :P
<Sysi> *dynamic
<augustl> so many bugs... it's been working fine for 8 years and now this! :)
<Sysi> unity is messy and they crippled globalmenu
<nightspirit> I always break unity within a week of having it installed
<Sysi> I still think unity and gnome-shell are much better with fullhd display than netbook
<nightspirit> That is true. It looks great on my 720p screen, but anything lower, and unity looks horrible
<Sysi> I'm thinking more of functionality
<Sysi> (720p is kinda small screen, I'm talking about 1680x1050 and bigger)
<nightspirit> All my screens are 1600 x 900, and it works great
<mongy> that's that hd+ resolution isnt it.
<nightspirit> idk about functionality on netbooks though, never owned one
<mongy> had a laptop with it once, made my eyes itch
<mongy> sporting full 1080 now:)
<Sysi> 1200p would be nice.. or 2560x1440 ...or 2560x1600
<nightspirit> I'm good with my screen. If I got anything bigger, I'd have to find new wallpapers
<Sysi> even if I could by two high-quality 1200p for the price of one 2560x1440
<augustl> gnome3 spaceflare wallpaper ftw :)
<mongy> es violeta wallpaper ftw :)
<nightspirit> steampunk wallpaper ftw
<mongy> #000000 ftw
<Sysi> I prefer #FFFFFF or some weird turquoise
<austinyb> i have tried installing xubuntu via wubi to no avail, and now through usb with no avail.. what could i be doing wrong
<mongy> installing from usb to where
<austinyb> netbook
<holstein> austinyb: check your downloaded images
<m1chael> if i boot up a pc with an xubuntu live cd- is it possible to get a full probe of all hardware specifications? how can i do it? i'd like to be able to save it to a usb flash drive
<mongy> m1chael, sudo lshw > output.txt
<m1chael> <mongy> m1chael, sudo lshw > output.txt # is this available through the liveCD console? ( i havent tested it yet. )
<mongy> yes.
<m1chael> okay, great
<m1chael> doing a very big job tomorrow and xubuntu will be my pc swiss army knife
<Unit193> You can also get an nice HTML page of it
<mongy> there is a gui called hwinfo , not used it in ages so not sure how good it is
<Sysi> I prefer output of lspci > HW.txt ; lscpu >> HW.txt ; free -m >> HW.txt (; lsusb >> HW.txt)
<Sysi> more clear and also tells ram amount, if you need it
<olbi> cat /proc/cpuinfo, cat /proc/meminfo, dmesg | grep [memory, cpu/processor/etc], lspci
<Sysi> that's not proper bash script
<Sysi> whee, "echo \ >> file" creates empty line
<Sysi> echo TEST > test.txt ; echo \ >> test.txt ; echo TEST >> test.txt ; cat test.txt
<Sysi> at some point I could study loops..
<TVasEyes> for i in $(seq 1 100); do echo "loops are overrated"; done
#xubuntu 2012-01-08
<go8765> [go8765(i)] can I change java version from one application, but not for all system?
<shoenig> go8765, you can just use the full path of the version of java you want to use when you launch the app
<go8765> shoenig, thanks for answer
<go8765> shoenig: it dont work :(
<go8765> Could not find the main class: /usr/bin/jdownloader.  Program will exit.
<shoenig> what is jdownloader? doesn't seem to be a part of any of xubuntu's packages
<go8765> you.right.sorry
<shoenig> what exactly are you trying to do?
<go8765> shoenig: I have 7 java but jdownloader work bad with it. and i want to use 6 version of java for jdownloader
<shoenig> well.. the easy solution would be to make java6 the default, or even remove java7 altogether
<go8765> but vuze work better with 7 java (i think)
<jaqiefox> 'allo. just saw this while checking out the newest xubuntu. not needing help, just clicked the join the irc link in the install script.  really good from what I see so far.
<jaqiefox> feel like an old-timer, I remember having to fetch and compile all the files for x11 and xfce myself (old time freebsd user, migrated to windows)
<shoenig> jaqiefox, yea that's really not necessary anymore
<jaqiefox> no kiddin :)
<jaqiefox> The real test (for me) will be to see how it does with my old P2 300 with 768MB ram and various old AGP vidcards.  I find support for older hardware severely lacking in most linucies nowadays in my random trials of distros.
<shoenig> P2 300
<shoenig> :(
<shoenig> i'm suprised it runs at all
<jaqiefox> BSD still supports anything pentium pro or newer, though I am waaaaaaaay past wanting to do that.
<jaqiefox> oh it runs great! I actually have an older system, a pentium MMX 200MHz, my DOS gaming machine.
<jaqiefox> though the one Im on now is my main gaming box, phenom II x4 thuban core unlocked to x6 with 16GB DDR3 and hd6850 1gb
<shoenig> haha i was about to ask..
<jaqiefox> xD
<shoenig> hardwares come a long way in the past 15 years
<jaqiefox> my favorite box is my dual tualatin p3 1.4GHz with 4GB
<jaqiefox> v5 5500 agp
<jaqiefox> That was a highpoint in computers, to me anyways.
<shoenig> i started using computers right when P3's came out
<jaqiefox> I started before IBM PC existed - TRS-80 model III
<jaqiefox> a whole 48K ram!
 * jaqiefox is showing her age now >.>
<shoenig> 48K of ram :(
<jaqiefox> Yep!
<jaqiefox> hm this webchat applet is nice. most of them are awful
<shoenig> which one are you suing?
<jaqiefox> the one that was linked to in the xubuntu 11 liveCD
<jaqiefox> qwebirc it seems
<jaqiefox> the install script "ads" actually linked to this webchat and channel.
<shoenig> huh, i've never heard of qwebirc... i thought xubuntu included xchat by default
<jaqiefox> it prolly does
<jaqiefox> but as I said the install script has an ad that links right here
<shoenig> ah
<jaqiefox> so im like sure, why not, lets check it out. sure enough it actually works. xubuntu has come a long way.
<shoenig> it's my personal favorite
<nanotube> according to jaqiefox's hostmask, it seems to be the standard freenode webchat. webchat.freenode.net
<nanotube> i.e., it's a web gateway to irc, via a web browser
<nanotube> rather than a standalone client
 * nashi is jaqiefox
<nashi> stupid focus stealing windows got me. windows should never steal focus especially when youre typing!
<nashi> anyway - ex-chat is good, I use the silverex.org chat2 aka ychat, freeware windows port of it
<nashi> er - xchat2
<shoenig> haha, i remember googling "xchat alternate" for windows since it wasn't free
<shoenig> and getting ychat
<shoenig> which is exactly the same thing
<nashi> im on it right now. this is jatom - jetway flexATX atom 330 with 2GB ram and win7 64 bit. its a custom minibox designed to be my file server.
<shoenig> i thought the atom 330 was 32bit?
<nashi> I wasnt on freenode so had to join it
<nashi> Nope!
<nashi> thats the 230
<shoenig> ahh
<nashi> yeah odd isnt it?
<nashi> this was the first 64 bit capable atom, and the first dual channel one.
<shoenig> heh, i own the 230, 330 and 550
<shoenig> i thought only the 550 was 64 bit
<nashi> I want an e350 to put inside a genesis case
<shoenig> the more ya know...
<nashi> for MAME and HTPC
<nashi> yep!
<nashi> I bought this mobo specifically for the dual channel ram and 64 bit
<nashi> this particular one also supports ~4GB ram
<nashi> 32 bit memory controller in hardware, so only actually get ~3.2GB
<shoenig> nice
<nashi> yah. for a file server even when running win7 64 bit 2gb is plenty though
<nashi> im redoing the rest of my systems, just got the thuban and am3+ mobo so all my older systems get the hand me downs
<shoenig> my 550 is running headless debian with 2gb of ram, it's a bit overkill
<shoenig> never uses more than 270 mb
<nashi> not when you consider the price of ram and the fact that *nix uses ram for cache
<shoenig> true
<nashi> imma replace my wrt54g router with a p3 733 soon running prolly pfsense. gonna drop 1gb ram into it for just that reason
<nanotube> nashi: what's this about windows? you know what channel this is? :)
<shoenig> ah don't kill the wrt54g.. those things are legends
<nashi> and I just talked about pfsense and a router running freebsd :)
<shoenig> i've got one going over 10 years now
<nashi> ive had 6, and I contributed to the wikipedia page on them for a whie
<nashi> while
 * nanotube dropped a dual-nic freebsd box as router in favor of a wireless router box, due to less maintenance being involved, some time ago :)
<nashi> right now im running a v2.1 and a v5 in WDS mode for my net connection
<shoenig> heh, i've got a v2.1 running tomato
 * nanotube now running a wrt54gl
<nashi> they are just a tad bit too slow to handle our comcast 20/5 plan we upgraded to
<nashi> so imma use them for the WDS and use a 4 port intel 10/100 pci card with the p3/733 for routing and various other things
<nanotube> our plan is 16/6 or some such, works fine
<nashi> yes it caps out at right over 16Mbps
<nanotube> well, if you have the time to tinker, it certainly is fun :)
<nanotube> ah haha ic
<nanotube> lucky me
<nanotube> :)
<nashi> ^.^
<nanotube> "lucky" :)
<nashi> so basically im going to use a p3/733 running pfsense as the router to offload that off the poor wrt54g
<nanotube> yea
<Unit193> Man, I'm going to be called the offtopic person... Would this fit better in #xubuntu-offtopic? ;)
<Unit193> And WRT54g's are awesome
<nashi> Im firmly of the opinion that offtopic in channels is fine so long as it doesnt break the rules for obscenity or religion or such and theres no other activity
<shoenig> Unit193, i've always felt that if the channel isn't in use offtopic is okay
<nashi> bingo
<nashi> I got this v5 for $20, someone bricked it. gawd it was a pita to get going and then set up for wds client mode - took like 8 hours all told
<shoenig> i've got a bricked 2.0
<shoenig> how'd you get it going again?
<nanotube> so at 50bucks an hour reasonable consulting rate... you paid 420bucks for this router, then, nashi ? :)
<nashi> that sucks. theres a tftp option for some versions I used
<nashi> nanotube:  not really, im a disabled x computer tech, time is the only resource I have in abundance anymore
<nashi> unless you wanna call pain a resource ;)
<nanotube> well with all those skills, you should definitely be able to charge a good penny for your work :)
<nashi> if I could do it that often, yes
<nanotube> more on topic: anyone have any problems with orage failing to pop up event reminders?
<nashi> ive never used orage, sorry
<shoenig> orage is the clock/calendar yea?
<nashi> yes
<shoenig> i didn't realize it even supported event reminders
<nanotube> yep
<nanotube> well, ostensibly it does :)
<nanotube> and i even got some at some point :)
<nashi> its sposed to ;)
<_Pete_> morning
<nashi> allo
<_Pete_> everyday I wake up noticing there's lots of msgs
<_Pete_> and then they all stop
<_Pete_> stupid timezones
<nashi> awh
<shoenig> maybe all of everybody's problems were solved
<shoenig> except for this orage thing
<nanotube> haha
<nanotube> and another thing... /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option "ctrl:nocaps" is supposed to change capslock to ctl
<nanotube> and it does... but some time later, it reverts back to caps
<nanotube> any suggestions?
<shoenig> ooh
<shoenig> i had the same problem
<nanotube> is there some funky background job that keeps resetting things?
<shoenig> coming back from suspend resets it
<nanotube> did you solve it??? :)
<nanotube> what about without suspend?
<nanotube> i set it a couple hours ago
<nanotube> and didn't suspend
<shoenig> nah only after suspend
<nanotube> but capslock is capslock again
<shoenig> i forgot what i did
<nanotube> bah
<nanotube> heh
<nanotube> well, even so, it is comforting to know i'm not alone :)
<nanotube> bruteforce solution: set a crontab to run setkbmap every second :D
<shoenig> heh
<shoenig> iirc there's a way to run commands going in and out of suspend
<nashi> ouch thats a sledgehammer solution
<shoenig> i read it on some blog post and it actually worked
<nanotube> yea there are some scripts in /etc
<nanotube> but for me, this resets even without suspend
<shoenig> but right now
<shoenig> my terminal is broke
<nanotube> nashi: lol yea
<shoenig> in a way i've never seen before
<shoenig> http://pastebin.com/Zc7Vu6Zz
<shoenig> whoops
<nanotube> shoenig: fix your path?
<_Pete_> hmm what is your probelm exactly?
<_Pete_> (too lazy to read all scrollback)
<nanotube> _Pete_: asking me?
<_Pete_> yeah
<nanotube> <nanotube> and another thing... /usr/bin/setxkbmap -option "ctrl:nocaps" is supposed to change capslock to ctl
<nanotube> <nanotube> and it does... but some time later, it reverts back to caps
<nanotube> that is my problem
<nanotube> shoenig: has suggested it happens after suspend/resume, but for me it happens even without
<_Pete_> right
<_Pete_> you guys have wierd problems
<nanotube> lol
<_Pete_> I dont have any
<_Pete_> ..in years
<_Pete_> boring :)
<nanotube> if they weren't weird, i'd not need to ask here, because google helps.
<shoenig> nanotube, the other solution was to buy a keyboard with the ctrl key in the right place
<nanotube> _Pete_: well, i didn't use to have any weird problems... but then unity happened and i switched to xubuntu :)
<nanotube> shoenig: haha that's almost as bad as the 1s crontab
<freedom7> nanotube, I hear u
<_Pete_> maybe it's coz I so old and have been using unix/linux since I dont remember anymore
<shoenig> nanotube, switched for the same reason
<nanotube> hehe, /me starts to suspect that this chan had 40 users before unity
<freedom7> i tried lubuntu for a while too, it's not bad, but xubuntu feels a little better to me
<_Pete_> for me it started earlier
<_Pete_> I used kde 3
<nanotube> i used kde1 on freebsd 2.2.8.
<_Pete_> when they did that (stupid) force move to kde 4
<nanotube> :P
<_Pete_> then needed to seek alternatives
<freedom7> kde4 too heavy?
<nashi> is this the unity that I know, the VM solution that allows you to use apps for other oses in a vm but transparently in their native windows instead of a virtual desktop space?
<_Pete_> freedom7: no
<_Pete_> it just doesnt work as the old
<nanotube> nashi: no, it is the unity UI on ubuntu natty and oneiric
<nashi> ahhh the new one Im seeing with trying 11.x
<shoenig> it's the gnome3-shell wanna be
<nashi> I sure as hell hope it doesnt take the gnome approach of when in doubt disable?
<_Pete_> maybe it's really time to grow beard and start to like debian
<_Pete_> at least there some sense in these "transitions"
<nanotube> nashi: it already did. there's very little configurability in unity
<freedom7> lo grow a beard......... i was on debian before ubuntu
<nashi> _Pete_:  I started messing with *nix around the redhat 5.4 days and then went to FreeBSD 5.11
<nashi> around 8 I went to windows again and never really looked back
 * freedom7 daydreams of debian
<nashi> no, incorrect. I look back quite a bit, hence my trial of xubuntu again today and liking first impressions
<_Pete_> nashi: cool, I think it was back in 1988 or so, I got my first dialup modem on Amiga, then connected to internet aka unix
<nashi> I sure hope I can get the "rocks" screensaver to work. its my favorite part of a *nix desktop, as weird as that is
<_Pete_> nashi: that was the first time I needed to learn how to use it
<nashi> ah
<nanotube> nashi: rocks screensaver?
<nashi> yep
<shoenig> rocks?
<nashi> back in the days of noseguy et al
<nanotube> seems not installed by default on xubuntu. anyone know what package it's in?
<nashi> it used to be in xscreensavers
<shoenig> i think there's additional screensavers in some package for xscreensaver
<shoenig> xubuntu only ships with a few
<nanotube> maybe it's in xubuntu-goodies
<nanotube> or xfce4-goodies
<_Pete_> I am happy that xfce is about first envinronment where screensavers actually work
<nashi> if you find noseguy youll prolly find rocks
<_Pete_> I have setup it to shutdown the monitor to sleep
<nanotube> _Pete_: that's another thing. so did i. it did it a few times... then stopped
<nashi> I am really oldschool I *GASP* hit the power button on the monitor when I want it off!
<nanotube> could it be a bunch of gnome stuff interfering? since i just installed xubuntu-desktop on top of stock ubuntu?
<_Pete_> nanotube: same behaviour was here before XFCE, but for now it have been working flawlessly
<freedom7>  nashi is the monitor a C.R.T. ?
<nashi> I cant use CRTs. I puke from the flicker. so, no.
<freedom7> hmmmmm i still hit the power on my LCD
<nashi> ok I now officially love the xubuntu livecd OS and am going to use it as my toolbox os from henceforth :)
<shoenig> toolbox :(
<nashi> I didnt say ONLY as, did I?
<shoenig> technically no
<nashi> gotta be careful with me, I say only what I mean - there's a very good reason there's not an only in that sentence.
<nanotube> _Pete_: before xfce? what did you use before xfce?
<_Pete_> kde3
<nanotube> ah
<nanotube> yea  you said :)
<nanotube> well, none of these issues are showstoppers for me... just minor annoyances
<_Pete_> there's this trinity project, which tries to wake it up
<_Pete_> but so far at least for me too many bugs
<_Pete_> meanwhile I have been really liking this xfce, maybe dont need kde3 anymore
<nanotube> ooh, in answer to earlier question - xscreensaver-data-extra contains rocks screensaver, among others
<nanotube> _Pete_: heh i'm thinking the same about gnome and xfce :)
<nashi> ty
<nanotube> omg, new joke: what's a hentai-lover's favorite xscreensaver? :)
<nanotube> no takers? ;)
<shoenig> i've no idea
<nanotube> skytentacles! :)
<shoenig> rocks, skytentacles
<nashi> I wonder if the rocks screensaver being so old can be compiled to run in windows for a screensaver
<shoenig> we have some strange screensavers
<nanotube> nashi: btw, saw the rocks saver - nice, i remember it
<nashi> yah I love it and missi t
<freedom7> thinking about doing re-install with debian and LXDE
<frelancers> alternate power manager for xfce ubuntu?
<nashi> I'm unaware of one sorry
<frelancers> current one is not controlling power at all, aka its powerless . anytime i change a setting it just doesnt do anything
<frelancers>  *useless
<nashi> sounmds like its not set up right, though no idea how to fix it
<frelancers> just thought of chencking etc files on the power manager brb
<frelancers> lol so much for power manager even saving settings, etc directory is empty except for default scripts
<frelancers> program flay
<frelancers> *flaw
<_Pete_> I suspect it will save settings to $HOME/somewhere, not /etc
<frelancers> ill check
<_Pete_> saving to /etc is impossible
<_Pete_> unless the process have root access
<frelancers> not for a system process
<frelancers> and to control power it has to be root
<frelancers> example: shutdown now
<nashi> untrue
<frelancers> hast to be sudoed
<frelancers> try it without root
<nashi> I used to all the time
<frelancers> in terminal?
<nashi> yep.
<frelancers> always returns for me : must be root
<nashi> because that's who has privaleges by default in your flavor of *nix
<nashi> doesnt mean everyone has it set up that waqy, nor does it mean it has to be root to happen
<frelancers> ubuntu ubuntustudio xubuntu from 9.04 to 11.04
<frelancers> all the same
 * nashi rolls her eyes
<_Pete_> nashi: maybe it is good solution in 1 person *nix, wouldnt do that on my machine tough which have several users :)
<robro003> Hello, when I try to install libgtk2.0-dev I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/796802/
<nashi> exactly why it's *DEFAULT* behaviour not to configure it that way. that's one hell of a long way from it HAVING to be root to do it.
<_Pete_> robro003: what kind of system you use? that package installs ok here in xubuntu 11.10
<frelancers> reinstall time cyall later
<robro003> _Pete_, xubuntu 11.04
<_Pete_> robro003: have you done some custom apt source modificartions?
<_Pete_> in my 11.04 it installs ok
<robro003> _Pete_, I have installed some ppa's if that's what you mean.
<_Pete_> I think only way your pastebin can happen
<_Pete_> is you have somehow broken apt sources
<_Pete_> apt-get update gos without erros?
<Sysi> if you didn't run apt-get update before that, run it and try again
<robro003> sudo apt-get update runs without any errors
<_Pete_> robro003: wierd, but what I would investigate first is that your sources.list is really correct
<robro003> ok
<Sysi> run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pirate> Just wanted to say, I'm running xubuntu for the first time today, its effing awesome, that is all
<nashi> it definitely has its perks
<Pirate> I love it so much more than mint or the others
<robro003> Sysi, that didn't help, _Pete_, I checked my sources.list and it looks fine
<Pirate> Hey guys, how do I setup the firewall in xubuntu 11.10?
<_Pete_> robro003: dont have anything else in mind for that, sorry
<_Pete_> Pirate: why do you want to set it up in first place?
<robro003> _Pete_, alright, thanks for trying :)
<nashi> why have a bunch of nets to catch criminals inside your house if you can lock the door tight enough they cant get in in the first place?
<Pirate> Do I not need one, _Pete_ ?
<nashi> need no good idea always
<_Pete_> Pirate: firewall is used to block something
<Sysi> how do criminals get in if you don't have open windows, airvents need to be open anyway
<_Pete_> Pirate: unless you have something to block, there's no need for that
<Pirate> What if I do a lot of p2p stuff?
<_Pete_> Pirate: so question is, do you have?
 * nashi snrks
<nashi> have you EVER looked at the traffic in the wild on the net?
<Pirate> not exactly, I guess
<nashi> EVERYone should have at least a nat router as a firewall, and more if they go to public wifi spots and such
<_Pete_> nashi: I dont have, and hate being force NATted
<Pirate> Well yeah of course my wireless has a firewall but I didn't think that was enough
<nashi> who is force NATing you? not me.
<Sysi> nashi: please explain how you're gonna do harm to my ubuntu with public IP and no firewall
<_Pete_> nashi: my operator was before
<nashi> Sysi:  I never said I would do it, don't try putting that crap on me.
<nashi> _Pete_:  operator? are you a truck or something? I really dont get your terminology here :(
<Sysi> nashi: I'm just trying to say it's not any easier than with firewall
<Sysi> operator = ISP
<_Pete_> nashi: ISP
<Pirate> So confused, so I don't need to setup a firewall on xubuntu?
<Pirate> even with heavy p2p stuff?
<_Pete_> Pirate: no
<nashi> ew. ISPs that use NAT should be forced to give net at half price
<Sysi> if you needed it would be there by default
<nashi> LOL
<Pirate> Alright, thanks pete
<Sysi> if you really want, you can use gufw
<Sysi> nashi: *ubuntu is not arch/gentoo
<nashi> Sysi:  so youre saying if you need something it will be supplied to you? That's good.
<_Pete_> nashi: yeah it was big surprise, when I got this elisa viihde cable ...
<_Pete_> nashi: there was no option to switch NAT off
<_Pete_> essentially was no reach my computer outside
<_Pete_> which was totally suxx
<nashi> _Pete_:  and no option to use your own cablemodem?
<_Pete_> no
<nashi> Sysi:  I never said it was arch or gentoo, where the hell is everyone getting these crazy ideas for things I never said?
<_Pete_> luckilly they managed to fix that pretty quick as lots of people was complaining
<_Pete_> after that I am happy with this 100/5 connection
<nashi> yeah. it may be modus operandum for some foreign countries but I would NOT like to be behind an ISP nat
<Pirate> It's like you guys are talking in a different language..
<Sysi> nashi: you seemed to assume ubuntu releases are incomplete, missing security stuff by default
<nashi> Pirate:  it's called computer geek, a certain accent of geek language.
<_Pete_> Pirate: but we havent get to code talk yet
<_Pete_> :D
<Pirate> Yeah I thought I knew computers until I found linux.. Wow
<Sysi> or just bad english, the most common language
<nashi> Sysi:  You seem to be misreading what I am saying drastically. and yes, if you mean with everything you could ever read, every *nix release is woefully incomplete.
<_Pete_> Pirate: so you are finally figuring out how they really work?
<_Pete_> and maybe that the IE icon is not internet?
<nashi> ever need, not read
<Pirate> Slowly, linux is so complex
<Pirate> haha no no, I wasn't that bad
<nashi> Pirate:  what we are talking about right now isnt os dependant.
<Pirate> I know windows 7 very well and got interested in open source stuff not too long ago
<nashi> I happen to be mainly a windows tech, but I used to be a FreeBSD fangirl back in the day.
<_Pete_> lolz
<nashi> er, IS OS independant. its networking
<Sysi> Pirate: wery well being system services, partitions etc.?
<Pirate> Yeah but I meant that you aren't exposed to much in windows, nashi
<nashi> Pirate:  youre exposed to everything you allow yourself to be exposed to.
<nashi> in windows
<_Pete_> nashi: freebsd fangirl is I guess all nerds dream woman
<_Pete_> what would be best to talk about kernel differences
<nashi> eh
<Pirate> I knew about partitions and stuff but stuff like repositories and learning terminal is somewhat foreign
<nashi> my main thing is PC hardware, not software. I also know networking pretty well
<Pirate> I don't think I have ever needed to use a terminal in windows, with linux it's like you have to
<Sysi> Pirate: terminal is quite simple after you get the logic, repositories are basically websites
<nashi> Pirate:  terminal is just a command line for linux similar to windows' cmd
<Pirate> I know computer hardware pretty well
<nashi> but a hell of a lot more thorough
<_Pete_> luckily for windows there's good ones too
<nashi> which I  find I never need to use.
<Sysi> powershell didn't feel *awfully* crippled even if it wasn't handly like unix-like terminals
<_Pete_> in work I am forced to use windows :(
<_Pete_> so I have cygwin
<nashi> windows is a lot more like the modern linucies than anyone wants to admit. you can use it like a toaster or dig as deep under the surface as you want.
<_Pete_> and hmm what was that, the former of 4dos
<Sysi> nashi: I wish linux worked that well for more people, for at least two releases
<nashi> Ive found so few linucies are polished enough to not have issues when you become a power user.
<nashi> but for a simple appliance, they are.
<nashi> say someone that just browses the net and uses chat programs.
<Sysi> I consider "becoming power user" to include some "digging deeper"
<nashi> the deeper you dig in a linux the more problems you find.
<_Pete_> nashi: simple applicance, like used in datacenters actings as most powerfull computer in earth?
<nashi> exactly
<Sysi> but yeah, my parent's "just use" xbuntu
<nashi> _Pete_:  what the hell are you talking about?
<Sysi> we're getting kinda offtopic
<_Pete_> nashi: that's as I know most complex place where it is used
<nashi> its like im over here in portland talking about portland and then all of a sudden youre talking about dubai
<Pirate> Power user = os mogul?
<Sysi> nashi: then read what he's wrtiting about dubai
<Pirate> "the code whisperer"?
<nashi> power user is someone that already knows how they want some program to behave, as one example
<_Pete_> nashi: lolz
<nashi> Sysi, I did, and it had NOTHING to do with what I had just said, despite him trying to say "like this?" So I responded saying that.
<_Pete_> is it about someones mind how programs behave?
<nashi> so they dig into the os to make it work that way
<nashi> Nope
<nashi> start looking at this from an angle of someone that knows nothing about comps
<nashi> they adapt to whatever they are given to get to the interwebs
<_Pete_> I would say real power user uses right tools for right things
<Sysi> nashi: then you should've told him linux desktop usage has nothing to do with special server usage
<_Pete_> which ever is most efficent
 * nashi sighs
<nashi> pete youre going waaaay the hell around my point
<Sysi> power user can administrate system
<nashi> thats what I did say, Sysi
<_Pete_> then I missed your point :(
<_Pete_> what was it?
<nashi> Yep.
<Sysi> nashi: it sounded more like "omg why can't you just understand"
<nashi> ok first you have an end user / non tech.
<Pirate> If you are a power user and you dig into a program and change it to be better, then why not help the developers instead of using it on your own program and then having it break when there is an update?
<nashi> they dont care how something works they just learn the basics of whatever basic system they need to do to get to what they want
<_Pete_> Pirate: first, for that to be even possible, the program in question you must have the source code for it
<nashi> power users for example are a wide band beyond that, which begins somewhere around people which know how they want a program to act and be configured because they like it that way - for example knowing just how you like firefox to be set up and with what addons
<nashi> and then greylines into techies at some point well beyond that
<Pirate> Yeah pete, I understand open source, I was just going off what I thought nashi was trying to say
<_Pete_> Pirate: and common way to do that in open source is that if you do some changes/improvments, you send patches to author
<Sysi> nashi is meaning changing as in changing settings, not source code
<nashi> nah thatd be a programmer or hobbyist coder
<Pirate> Ohhhh ok
<Pirate> I misunderstood
<_Pete_> you could of cource keep the changes for yourself
<_Pete_> but I see no point in that
<Pirate> Right
<_Pete_> except you can be happy for while to have new feature
<nashi> you hand someone a computer with linux and pidgin and firefox, you can tell the user level by how they react. the user level will try to just use whats there... the power user would put things how she likes it, and the techie would install the os they prefer before you come back from getting coffee.
<_Pete_> .. until for sure someone else finds out that and goes to public :)
<nashi> now do you get what im trying to say?
<_Pete_> nashi: I think that all goes to that, where you are used to
<_Pete_> if you take a person
<nashi> not entirely. its also their user level.
<_Pete_> who havent used *ANY* computer ever
<_Pete_> it doesnt matter is it linux or windows or solaris
<_Pete_> good example of that is my dad
<Pirate> Yeah I get it, but even mainstream facebook-users change things to the way they want
<Pirate> but I wouldn't want to call them powerusers
<nashi> Not really.
<_Pete_> who was like 60years old when started to use computers
<Sysi> Pirate: changing wallpaper isn't same as configuring system services
<_Pete_> when he had no presumptions, he just needed to learn all
<nashi> mainstream facebook users use whatever the system has for the most part - which is why internet explorer use refuses to die.
<_Pete_> was it windows or linux
<_Pete_> in the exactly same way
<nashi> pete thats my smegging point
<nashi> at first he was a user level
<Sysi> nashi: IE9 idn't that bad
<Sysi> *isn't
<nashi> then he can graduate deeper as he wants to learn
<nashi> Sysi:  I disagree, but to each their own hon.
<Pirate> Alright I understand
<Sysi> nashi: I mean it's not horribly slow or (for what I know) insecure
<Pirate> And I haven't used IE for a long time but how is it not bad? How have they not given up on development by now
<_Pete_> for me it's sometimes hard to imagine these things
<_Pete_> since I have been using computers since I was ...
<_Pete_> hmm 7-8 years old
<nashi> pete: were you born a techie? did you come out of your mother writing code and building computers? or did you start at user level and graduate to power user then techie?
<nashi> I never once said people dont change over time
<Sysi> I'm not sure how much extra work it makes website makers to do though
<nashi> I said people have user levels
<_Pete_> and thats 30years ago
<nashi> congratulations?
<_Pete_> so it was quite a challenge to help my dad
<_Pete_> I couldnt anymore say: read the fucking manpage
<_Pete_> :D
<Pirate> haha
<_Pete_> earlier all my relatives known I am the "computer genious"
<nashi> Genius.
<_Pete_> they used to call when they had probelms
<_Pete_> then I realized that being rude to them
<_Pete_> .. they didnt call anymore!
<nashi> congratulations, you're an asshole?
<_Pete_> because I hate to be online support
<Pirate> Hah, since my family all uses windows it's really easy to help, I usually just get it over with as fast as I can
<nashi> and here you are. in an.... online support channel....
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> but that's different
<Sysi> ubottu: tell nashi about language
<ubottu> nashi, please see my private message
<Pirate> Are you guys arch-nemesis'?
<nashi> I make it plain to people that I spent a lifetime learning about computers and how to fix them, and I will help if they are kind and considerate and buy me food.
<Sysi> nashi: no offense, just channel guidelines
<nashi> ok? I dont see language?
<_Pete_> Pirate: what's that?
<Pirate> arch-enemies
<nashi> I just showed up here a few hours ago.
<_Pete_> Pirate: dont know, I used to be arch-wizard in mud, that is closest which comes in mind :)
<nashi> heh
<Pirate> Haha, I was just asking why it seemed there was tension between you two
<nashi> gawd that brings back memories... BBSes, LoRD...
<_Pete_> nashi: then you maybe delighted from my newest project?
<_Pete_> which is to port old pDirt code to Java
<nashi> because there is. If I think something I say it - I believe in something I call brutal honesty.  I don't insult people, but if I think they are being rude I say so.
<nashi> .......java.... WHY!? oh, the humanity!
<_Pete_> this one https://github.com/petria/PDirtNG
<Pirate> Ah ok
<nashi> why not something halfway efficient like mono or python? :)
<Pirate> Aren't those like a billion times harder?
<_Pete_> mostly because I do Java as profession
<nashi> at least you didn't say flash.
<_Pete_> so I know it best
<nashi> ah.  same reason notch codes minecraft in java
<_Pete_> also know C coz done that earlier in jobs
<Pirate> I was just going to mention Minecraft
<nashi> I still take issue with that though
<Sysi> _Pete_: make it work with openjdk
<_Pete_> Sysi: I guess it already does
<nashi> someone wrote a C++ minecraft SMP server and it runs on like... a 300mhz system better than notch's java server on a core 2 duo
<_Pete_> nashi: if you are trying to this time bash Java
<_Pete_> its not worth
<Sysi> _Pete_: just because oracle java is disappearing from repositories, apple removed it from default installation too
<nashi> Im not bashing java. Im complaining about how much cpu it takes to do its work.
<Pirate> That would be awesome if MC was in C++ but it seems to run pretty well as java
<_Pete_> there is proven studies which shows it executes in JIT JVM almost as native code
<Pirate> Although sometimes it ruins multitasking for me
<_Pete_> Sysi: http://corei7.serveirc.com/~petria/code/C/pdirt/
<_Pete_> here's the orginal code
<Pirate> Are you remaking a MUD?
<nashi> pete: proven studies - done by who, sun? I dont believe it simply because ive seen code doing the same things written in different languages and seen the performance differences of them.
<_Pete_> needed to do some tweaking to get in run on modern linux
<_Pete_> nashi: but it is simple fact
<Sysi> I've seen some benchmarks like that too, I think it was some trustworthy source
<_Pete_> there's no significant difference running code natively vs JIT jvm
<Sysi> but in real life java apps are often awfully slow
<nashi> in a lab? maybe
<nashi> in real life programs? total BS.
<_Pete_> one good working example is azureus/vuze
<_Pete_> works flawlessly
 * nashi snrks
<_Pete_> I think most of these java problems are just because they are baddly coded
<nashi> that is the dumpiest slowest nastiest bittrorrent client ive ever used.
<nashi> and I used it back when it was still called auzureus
<nashi> before they added all the modern crap
<_Pete_> well, that's the reason I have this i7 with 16G mem and SSD
<Pirate> Wow I remember auzureus, the blue frog right?
<_Pete_> azureus runs just fine
<_Pete_> .. as do all other things too
<nashi> congratulations. youre running a program which can be run in a few MB with a $500+ cpu
<Pirate> Damn I want a decent desktop
<_Pete_> nashi: sure, but why would I want that?
<nashi> see, youre trying to move away from the argument rather then admit that your example of a lean mean java app isn't.
<_Pete_> not really
 * nashi snrks
<_Pete_> as I said, I do Java now for many years pro
<_Pete_> so I pretty much know all of it
<nashi> congratulations?
<_Pete_> if you have something new to add then url please
<nashi> You post a url.
<nashi> you keep positing things which are proven false in real world apps.
<_Pete_> I personally have written many apps with Java
<nashi> congratulations?
<_Pete_> and they dont have any of those symptoms
<nashi> on an i7 sure
<nashi> with 16gb
<_Pete_> so again I say, it's about desing/coding
<nashi> sure it is.
<Sysi> neither of you has any real arguments, why to keep up flames
<Sysi> "everybody knows" vs. "I've tested"
<nashi> exactly. Im not backing down but not posting anything except responses to new posits.
<Sysi> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pirate> Java might be slower but can you imagine an internet without java?
<Sysi> (pot advicing kettle)
<nashi> I remember it and miss it.
<_Pete_> nashi: http://www.biomedcentral.com/1471-2105/9/82
<_Pete_> is that good enough?
<Pirate> Why though, a lot of things wouldn't exist without it, right?
<nashi> wouldnt exist in their current form. would most likely exist in another language
<_Pete_> Pirate: actually very little of internet is java
<_Pete_> javascript is other thing
<nashi> yes, it is, pete.
<nashi> "Implementations in C and C++ were fastest and used the least memory. Programs in these languages generally contained more lines of code. Java and C# appeared to be a compromise between the flexibility of Perl and Python and the fast performance of C and C++. The relative performance of the tested languages did not change from Windows to Linux and no clear evidence of a faster operating system was found. "
<_Pete_> java is mostly used in heavy duty applications, which require large scalability and reliability
<_Pete_> its most common in banking systems, which require those
<nashi> you posted a link which supports what ive been saying, thanks.
<Pirate> Right, ok
<_Pete_> Pirate: its also most complex envinronment I have been programming so far... JavaEE
<Pirate> Ah I didn't realize it was copmlex
<Pirate> how much of the internet is python? I don't really know much about it
<nashi> its not really about the net its about the backend to servers which dynamically create content
<Pirate> Ah ok
<nashi> the net facing parts never really see much of that stuff
<Pirate> Right
<_Pete_> Pirate: I would say very little, I guess >90% of that dynamic contents is done with PHP
<Pirate> Yeah makes sense
<Pirate> I've been reading about mySQL which is fascinating
<nashi> it is pretty neat.
<_Pete_> Pirate: read about postgres, its even more
<nashi> to learn about it I set up a private wow server and administrated it, it was one that used MySQL for the backend
<Pirate> I haven't heard of postgres, I'll check it out
<nashi> I never let anyone but a couple friends log on and it wasnt up for more then a few months, but it was really good learning experience.
<Pirate> And I actually had a minecraft plugin that required mySQL and learning how it worked was just amazing
<nashi> yah!
<Sysi> I've had irc logs in postgresql :P
<Sysi> didn't set it up myself, I used tinysql when I set up quassel myself
<_Pete_> Pirate: if speaking frankly, mysql is like windows in DB world
<Pirate> and postgresql is kinda like a linux version?
<_Pete_> Pirate: it works somehow it should and have bad restrictions in licenses
<_Pete_> Pirate: exactly
<Pirate> Awesome, I'm reading about it right now
<nashi> yah mysql is nice to experiment with but if you want something serious go for something else
<nashi> I dont think ill ever be interested in more, since im mainly a hardware techie
<Pirate> I love both, I can't wait to build my own desktop after I save up a bit more
<nashi> you dont have a computer?
<nashi> of your own
<Pirate> I had a gaming laptop, GPU fried, so I bought an HP mini from a friend
<nashi> oh yikes
<nashi> hp mini.... netbook?
<Pirate> Yeah, intel atom, nvidia ion, 2gb ddr3
<nashi> I cant remember if thats a netbook or a nettop
<nashi> would you like some old parts of mine? ive got some parts which you can use to build a system piece by piece with
<Pirate> If it didn't have the nvidia Ion I think it would be unusable
<nashi> upgrade-in-place kinda thing
<Pirate> Wow yeah that would be awesome
<nashi> yeah I had a lenovo s10 first generation
<nashi> PM me and we can chat about it
<nashi> that was made before ion existed.
<Pirate> alright
<nashi> the intel graphics were atrocious
<Pirate> yeah, I bet
<Sysi> heh, I had asus 1005ha with atom n270 and some intel graphics, 1gb, firefox 3.6 hardly usable
<Pirate> blegh gross
<_Pete_> I also have asus 1000HE ... minilaptop, enough good while travelling
<Pirate> what are you running on it? xubuntu?
<_Pete_> it has currently ubuntu 11.04 aka natty
<Pirate> Oh nice ok
<_Pete_> I dont really care, as long as I can connect it to net via phone and use firefox + ssh :)
<nashi> I sold my lenovo s10 gen1 when I started losing fine motor control so bad I couldnt use the keys
<nashi> now ive got an old dell desktop replacement P3M 15" laptop, and model M clicky keyboars for my desktops
 * Pirate googling all of this
<Sysi> I got smartphone to not need to carry laptop everywhere..
<nashi> my hands no longer work well enough to use a phone x.x
<Sysi> I maybe will install xubuntu to this macbookpro, kubuntu 11.10 seemed work quite nicely
<Sysi> :/
<_Pete_> nashi: whats wrong with your hands? :(
<Pirate> For some reason I like when I see linux running on an apple product
<nashi> I have MSA aka shy-drager, im in year 9, along with having rheumatoid and reactive arthritis
<_Pete_> :(
<_Pete_> going to be next stephen hawkings?
<nashi> LOLno
<nashi> msa kills its victims
<_Pete_> btw, still according to java, do you know jnode?
<_Pete_> http://jnode.org/
<_Pete_> excellent project
<Haraldo> Guten morgen, wie bekomme ich denn "Leiste2" wieder mittig? Ich passte sie an und schon war sie dort nicht mehr in der Mitte.
<Cybertinus> hello
<Cybertinus> I really like XFCE, but I have 2 (small) problems with it (in general, it is still way better then Unity, imo ;) ):
<Cybertinus> 1. When I shutdown my computer and start it back up the next day, the sizes of the windows aren't the same. It all goes back to the default. Is there some way to save the sizes?
<nashi> turn on save session iirc
<Cybertinus> 2. The window border is really small. It takes a lot of effort to grab the side and make a window larger. Is there some way to make the window border a bit wider?
<nashi> yes, in a look and feel panel, dont remember where x.x
<nashi> its like appearance or something, been so long since ive messed with it
<m1chael> if you guys had to copy all files from a computer (so you could also easily view the files offsite), what would you do? a.) clone it with clonezilla OR b.) login to xubuntu(or windows) and select all/copy?
<Sysi> Cybertinus: press alt and right click, or change theme in window manager preferences
<nashi> it depends on what kind of files id wanna have access to
<Cybertinus> Sysi: ah, sweet. That alt+right click is really neat. Is that an XFCE feature, or is that part of OpenDesktop (just like alt + left click to move a window)?
<Sysi> Cybertinus: it works with most windowmanagers
<StepNjump> hi guys, somebody is asking me in french how he could add a password to his xubuntu account so that when he logs on, he will be prompted for a password everytime... Unfortunately, I have ubuntu and cannot help him much... but I could translate if somebody knows how
<Sysi> StepNjump: he should ask at #ubuntu-fr
<Cybertinus> Sysi: ok. Then I'm gonna remember it, for when I'm back at my main computer, which runs KDE. That computer is broken now, but it will be fixed in the coming week :)
<StepNjump> ok Sysi thanks for the answer.. Ièll tell him
<StepNjump> how can he password protect his computer?
<StepNjump> In ubuntu we have system ! admin and users
<StepNjump> do you guys have the same menus?
<Sysi> StepNjump: 11.10?
<mikele> I to all
<mikele> Hi
<mikele> I've a problem with xubuntu 11.10 x86 updated
<mikele> When I plug a usb 3g modem the broadband connection appear after 1 minute
<mikele> why so much time?
<mikele> if I start pc with modem already plugged the broadband connection is early avaiable
<mikele> Hi to all
<mikele> I've a problem with xubuntu 11.10 x86 updated
<mikele> When I plug a usb 3g modem the broadband connection appear after 1 minute
<mikele> why so much time?
<mikele> if I start pc with modem already plugged the broadband connection is early avaiable
<lmorris> Installed Xubuntu 11.10 here and so far seems to be a solid derivitive of Ubuntu. I have one problem that I need help with. Is there a basic package that will install of the standard multimedia plugins to Firefox.
<lmorris> Is there a package that will install all of the multimedia plugins to firefox.
<jadoe> Is there a rule of thumb on swap partition size nowadays? 2 times RAM seems a bit excessive on a PC with 8gb RAM.
<_Pete_> jadoe: that pretty much depends on how much programs you wanna run at the same time
<_Pete_> I mean memory hungry ones
<_Pete_> for normal use I would say 1G is enough
<jadoe> thanks
<_Pete_> maybe best way to determine that
<_Pete_> is to use system and see how swap usage grows
<_Pete_> even tough that can be controlled by setting swappines paramter of kernel
<mongy> I have 8gb ram and 1 gb swap, zram enabled also.  I run a few apps plus maybe 3 or 4 vm's and dont touc hit
<mongy> touch it*
<_Pete_> this is my live system http://corei7.serveirc.com/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic
<_Pete_> also have couple of VMs running
<projekt26> ever since the upgrade to 9.0.1 firefox sometimes completey freezes my whole system and I have to hard reset my laptop. does anyone else have that problem? it never happened with firefox 8
<Besogon> Chrome?
<Guest40759> can anyone help complete novice. just installed xubuntu, 11.10  problem cdrom not working error notice "failed to mount audio disk"
<holstein> Guest40759: try another CD
<Guest40759> thankyou holstein tryed 2 other cds "removable volume not mounted yet"
<holstein> Guest40759: i just put them in, and go to the filemanager... is that where you are?
<holstein> CD's and DVD's likely wont "do" anything out of the box
<holstein> we need to make sure this is not a codec issue, and that its actually not mounting the discs
<Guest40759> this is all over my head
<holstein> Guest40759: all im saying is
<holstein> i literally put the disc in the drive and open the file manager, and its there
<holstein> if you have not installed anything to make DVD's play, they wont
<holstein> same with a CD with mp3's on it
<holstein> im trying to determine what CD you are putting in the drive, and make sure that it is a mount issue, rather than compatibility
<Guest40759> ok where do i find file manager
<holstein> Guest40759: its in the menu... you can go to 'home' or any 'place' and that is viewed in the file manager
<Guest40759> put in a bought country/western cd
<holstein> Guest40759: with the CD in the drive, open whatever audio player you want to use, and see if it playes
<holstein> plays*
<Guest40759> opened music browser nothing come up.should i install another player
<holstein> Guest40759: im not sure...
<holstein> Guest40759: what player?
<Guest40759> gmusic browser is my only player (DEFAULT)
<holstein> mabye check out http://gmusicbrowser.org/faq.html
<holstein> also, feel free and take some sreenshots and post them at imagebin
<holstein> its challening to diagnose some of these things
<holstein> if you are new, i wouldnt worry about it too much
<holstein> just try and 'get your feet wet'... and it'll probably all just start clicking for you :)
<Guest40759>  holstein THANKS for your time i might try a  complete install first
<average_guy> is there a simpler way to enable compositing than installing compiz? Kinda seems like overkill.  I just want conky to be transparent.
<holstein> average_guy: there are other compositing methods
<Sysi> window manager tweaks -> compositing -> enable
<average_guy> can you point me to some reading
<holstein> mabye cairo comp
<average_guy> sysi: window manager tweaks?
<Sysi> in settings
<holstein> i agree compiz is overkill for that...
<average_guy> Sysi: that already is checked
<holstein> OH yeah... theres some transparency included right?
<holstein> average_guy: might have to look at the conky config to make it work
<average_guy> http://pastebin.com/PXhU2fXJ
<holstein> average_guy: sorry... im having net issues at this coffee shop and cant review your pastie :/
<holstein> i have #own_window_type override
<holstein> #own_window_argb_visual yes
<holstein> to be uncommented... in crunchbang
<average_guy> that didn't do it holstein
<holstein> average_guy: you restarted conky i trust..
<average_guy> many times
<holstein> you can probably google around for that crunchbang default conky config
<mongy> talkin of crunch,  I'll be meeting up with a few user group guys and the guy who maintains crunch
<holstein> i have had conky transparent with and without comp, and it was as easy as commenting, or uncommenting a few clearly marked lines
<mongy> next month
<holstein> and it should work just fine in xubuntu/ubuntu
<average_guy> ok
<holstein> average_guy: i can pastie it for you too when i get home...
<holstein> HEY... the interwebz are back! http://paste.ubuntu.com/797384/ average_guy
<average_guy> It's cool holstien.  I'll get it figured out
<average_guy> thx though
<average_guy> lovely holstein, playin with it now
<holstein> average_guy: enjoy!
<average_guy> thx :)
<average_guy> that has a black background when I load it too holstein :(
<average_guy> nevermind, got it now holstein
<average_guy> thx for the help
<benyuss> anybody could to help me please?
<nashi> just ask your question, how can we know if we can help if we dont know what you need help with?
<benyuss> i have problems with my pc.. its an acer aspire 5100
 * nashi gives up
<benyuss> so... if i watching a video or a movie its very laggy.. but the system is very fast..
<benyuss> now i have use it since 15-20mins and 5mins ago and the desktop is stoped to work..its not respoding..
<benyuss> so i have to reboot
<benyuss> what seems to be the problem?
<mongy> benyuss, what video adapter you have?
<benyuss> radeon xpress 110
<benyuss> 1100*
<benyuss> ohh i forgot to tell.. if its stopped and doesn't respoding if i wait its will be striped
<mongy> is it an old card?  sounds it
<nashi> thats an early core2-duo era mobo chipset which also has video
 * nashi is more a hardware expert than linux expert
<nashi> they have rather bad reliability problems
<Sysi> my parents' laptop has mobile version of that chip, works pretty well
<Sysi> benyuss: does it freeze often?
<nashi> the mobile ones worked well, the desktop ones fry themselves a lot\
<benyuss> yes
<benyuss> and my desktop will be blue striped
<benyuss> and i have to reboot with the main power button
<nashi> im really loopy from vicodin or id help more
<benyuss> vicodin? sorry i'm beginner :/
<nashi> vicodin - very strong pain pill making it hard to concentrate
<Sysi> never watched House M.D? :P I need to get some sleep..
<nashi> sysi this isnt a native english speaker hes prolly from out of country
<mongy> watching jeeves and wooster bitd makes me avoid house
<mongy> I can't quite get used to him doing 'american'   I;m sure it's a good show otherwise. or something
<jadoe> how do I tell xubuntu to use the monitor connected to hdmi port foo and not the monitor connected to hdmi port bar?
<jadoe> if both monitors are connected, only hdmi bar is shown in the display dialog. if only foo is connected, foo is shown there.
#xubuntu 2012-12-31
<Deepfriedice> Hey All!
<Deepfriedice> I'm going to ask here because I'm not sure where this could go.
<Deepfriedice> I'm trying to get nvidia-experimental-304 working on a Xubuntu 12.04 laptop.
<Deepfriedice> But X dies on boot up.
<Deepfriedice> How would I go about getting to the bottem of this?
<well_laid_lawn> Deepfriedice:  have you checked the X log?
<Deepfriedice> No...
<Deepfriedice> ah
<Deepfriedice> I presume Xorg.0.log is the newest log file?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<Deepfriedice>  @24.539 (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initalize thr NVIDIA kernal module. Please see the system's kernal log of .....
<Deepfriedice> can't be bothered typeing all that
<well_laid_lawn> did you reboot after installing the driver/
<well_laid_lawn> there's pastes for not typing stuffs
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Deepfriedice> yeah, the driver does nothing untill the reboot, and X just doesn't go after it.
<Deepfriedice> well_laid_lawn:  I just checked /var/log/kern.log , there's nothing weird in there.
<Deepfriedice> wait
<well_laid_lawn> how old's the vid card, nvidia has two versions of the drivers now
<Deepfriedice> nope, nothing odd
<Deepfriedice> umm
<Deepfriedice> old
<well_laid_lawn> check the wiki
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Deepfriedice> it's a... G98 [GeForce 9300 GS]
<Deepfriedice> according to lspci  (I know very little about graphics cards)
<well_laid_lawn> that should use the 304 driver afaik
<joe> I'm having issues with applications crashing very often, generally after the screenlock occurs from being idle for a while. Is this common or should I just figure that it's due to old hardware? Or> is there some kind of debug that needs to be ran?
<Deepfriedice> well_laid_lawn: I can't find anything wrong in kern.log ,  are there any other places to look?
<Deepfriedice> What would happen if say, some hypothetical person who is not me ran out of disk space while installing a nvidia driver?
<Deepfriedice> ANYONE: update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-35-generic     no space left on device
<Deepfriedice> ANYONE help?
<Deepfriedice> HELP?
<Deepfriedice> I've cleared almost 3GB of stuff off my hard drive, but I still get initramfs-tools complaining about the lack of space!
<Deepfriedice> and with /boot/ fucked up, I'm not confident to reboot.
<holstein> Deepfriedice: try and watch the language
 * holstein looking
<holstein> Deepfriedice: is the disk full?
<holstein> Deepfriedice: maybe just boot another kernel, and run "sudo apt-get udpate" in a terminal and see what the errors are
<Deepfriedice> holstein: Sorry about the language.
<holstein> Deepfriedice: no worries.. any errors there?
<Deepfriedice> holstein: this disk WAS full, but it shouldn't be now. And I can't run a pakage list update - I don't have networking
<holstein> Deepfriedice: i would want to use a package manager to see what is broken
<holstein> Deepfriedice: looks to me like you have broken packages
<Deepfriedice> aptitude disagrees
<holstein> Deepfriedice: then enjoy your completly fine system
<holstein> Deepfriedice: can you get online with that box? and update the cache?
<Deepfriedice> um, should I start at the beginning again, or was that a joke I missed?
<Deepfriedice> I don't think I can get online, but I can try
<holstein> Deepfriedice: feel free to start anywhere you feel relevant information might help me or one of the other volunteers assist you
<Deepfriedice> okay.
<Deepfriedice> I was trying to get the steam beat running on Xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> Deepfriedice: what do i see? you installed a driver.. a kernel module, and the hard drive was full.. i would want to see that that gets reinstalled
<holstein> Deepfriedice: i dont know what "steambeat" is.. but we can get that kernel error fixed
<Deepfriedice> what, the driver or the whole system?
<holstein> Deepfriedice: either
<Deepfriedice> I still have the old nvidia driver
<holstein> Deepfriedice: i would think if you would hook it up, and open synaptic,, and do "fix broken pacakges" you might just fix everything
<Deepfriedice> if I can fix whatever is causeing apt-get remove to fail and run initramfs-tools
<holstein> OR,, run sudo apt-get update in the terminal as suggested and see if there is any error outpu
<Deepfriedice> I still don't have networking
<holstein> what would i do? just reinstall and dont let my hard driver get full
<Deepfriedice> yeah
<Deepfriedice> Thats looking like a good option right now
<holstein> that would take about 8 minutes.. whatever you need to do could take who knows how long to figure out what you did
<Deepfriedice> still, If I can fix apt-get remove I could have this thing booting normal on the old kernal
<holstein> yup.. if you dont have your data backedup , take this opportunity to do so, and reinstall.. think about imaging or backing up and be careful adding PPA's and/or kernel modules
<holstein> Deepfriedice: sure.. i would get it online.. open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update" and report the error output and we can go from there
<Deepfriedice> don't really need a backup, nothing important is on that laptop
<Deepfriedice> okay
<holstein> then blow it out and take the path of least resistance
<Deepfriedice> holstein, I would, but that would break the Win install on there
<Deepfriedice> and while re-installing Xubuntu is a trivial task, Vista isn't.
<Deepfriedice> so, networking
<holstein> Deepfriedice: well, take this as an opportunity to plan for that. when that hard drive fais it will break windows on there
<holstein> Deepfriedice: you can blow out ubuntu and not mess up windoes
<Deepfriedice> I tough it was the other way round...
<Deepfriedice> hmm
<holstein> Deepfriedice: you open a gparted from a live CD.. remove the linux partitions.. start an installer, and use the empty space to install xubntu to
<holstein> Deepfriedice: when you install windows on the remaining space on a linux system, it installs a bootloader that assumes its the only OS
<holstein> Deepfriedice: xubuntu will install grub again, which will find windows, and the xubuntu install
<Deepfriedice> If I'm going to do that, I may as well reboot and see if the fixes the "no space on device" errors
<holstein> Deepfriedice: maybe you need more space on the device
<Deepfriedice> I have 2.8GB free right now
<holstein> maybe you should back up your data, and shrink the ntfs partition down a bit more to give more room for linux
<holstein> Deepfriedice: i would want 6gb's minimum
<holstein> 10 would be ideal..
<Deepfriedice> what free?
<holstein> Deepfriedice: total
<holstein> Deepfriedice: its not a matter of what you have free now.. its a matter of what wasnt free when you didnt have enough space for package management
<Deepfriedice> hmm
<Deepfriedice> wait, It just booted up properly
<holstein> sure.. with an older kernel? thats what i would do
<holstein> boot an earlier kernel.. run sudo apt-get update.. troubleshoot any errors
<Deepfriedice> nope, same kernal
<Deepfriedice> I have no idea how, but it seems semi-okay
<holstein> well, like i said, if nothing is wrong, just enjoy it
<Deepfriedice> well, it's not quite right
<holstein> sure.. which gets back to either troubleshooting the errors, or reinstalling
<Deepfriedice> hang on
<Deepfriedice> update-initramfs just re-gened initrd
<holstein> if it were me, i would want to reinstall whatever i was installing when it ran out of space
<holstein> steam is officially supported on ubuntu 12.04
<Deepfriedice> really?
<Deepfriedice> huh
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve is what i would reference
<holstein> Deepfriedice: you can run it on 12.10, ive heard, but if you are having issues.. since we cant support steam here
<Deepfriedice> BRB
<Deepfriedice> rebooting
<Deepfriedice> It works
<Deepfriedice> my clock got set to date-time mode, but otherwise it works
<Deepfriedice> and steam seem st work as well
<Deepfriedice> holstein: thank you very much for the help, and I'll shift my partitions around to get some more space.
<holstein> Deepfriedice: enjoy!
<Deepfriedice> holstein: will do.
<bryong> Hello can anyone help me install a wireless card on Ubuntu, I am new to this and am having issues
<bryong> Please
<holstein> bryong: maybe... do you know what it is? are you online with the machine now via a wired connection? can you connect via wired if not?
<bryong> It is a WF-2117 wireless card and yes I have a wired connection
<bryong> And I am on that machine via wired
<holstein> bryong: can you return that card?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2019516 might help.. i woud just try a windows driver with ndis wrapper
<bryong> Yes, but it a 30 min drive each way to the store and the next one up is 20 $ more and for me that allot so I am hoping to make use of it :)
<holstein> bryong: i would say, that would be well worth the $20 and the 30 minutes
<holstein> bryong: and do your research *before* buying hardware
<bryong> it deisigned for a windows machine but my older brother got mad and refused to install windows 7 so now I am trying to install Ubuntu.
<holstein> bryong: that being said, i would try an XP driver with ndisgtk , or try the above post.
<holstein> bryong: mad? its not "designed" for any machine.. its a device and the manufacturer has created a driver for windows and not for linux
<bryong> Also -I hand made this computer for my little brother. And I went all out and got him what I consider a great graphics card and it not working either.
<holstein> bryong: you can ask the manufacturer to create a driver for linux just as they have for windows but they likely wont if they havent alreayd
<holstein> bryong: sure.. same with the graphics
<holstein> bryong: if you want to run linux, its a good idea to get supported hardware
<bryong> :( there nothing I can do?
<holstein> bryong: i like resellers like system76.. even if you dont by the hardware there, you can get an idea of what will work
<bryong> for the graphics card?
<holstein> bryong: i search and search and google and read and test and save reciepts when i buy hardware for linux
<holstein> bryong: there is *always* something to do with FOSS
<holstein> bryong: but either we are allowed to support the hardware, or not
<holstein> bryong: the drivers for your deivces are not in windows either.. nor apples OSX
<bryong> What about a GeForce graphics card?
<holstein> bryong: you are expecting a lot for linux.. and usually we can support all hardare, but not always
<holstein> bryong: i have both nvidia and ati cards that work well, but it really depends on the model
<holstein> bryong: intel is typically well supported out of the box.. but support for ati and nvidia are getting better since steam is here for linux
<holstein> !ati | bryong
<ubottu> bryong: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> if you havent tried the proprietary driver for your hardare, try that bryong
<bryong> Okay thank you.
<holstein> bryong: as for the wifi card, you can try ndiswrapper as i suggested above with a windows driver
<holstein> bryong: or read the post from the forum i linked with another user with that hardware
<bryong> How do I do that?
<bryong> what ndiswrapper?
<holstein> bryong: my using the application i suggested... ndisgtk
<holstein> and the windows XP driver as i suggested above
<bryong> Well I can look into all the stuff you have shown me thank you.
<holstein> bryong: i would literally install the application above.. ndisgtk.. then use it to point to the windows .ini file
<holstein> ndisgtk is a GUI application that points ndiswrapper to a windows driver for your wifi device
<bryong> Okay will do.
<holstein> i suggest trying the windows driver for xp 32bit... if its in a blob like a .zip or an .exe, you'll have to get it out. the .ini file
<bryong> how do you get the .ini file?
<holstein> bryong: sometimes, thats what you get
<holstein> bryong: it depends on the vendor and where you get those drivers
<holstein> bryong: im just telling you what the ndisgtk application needs, so you dont point it to a file named "driver.exe" and think its broken
<holstein> you need the actual driver.. the *.ini file
<bryong> cd and I am installing the cd reader into my computer riught now
<holstein> bryong: you should be able to get that online if you'd like to check right now
<bryong> sure it says it website is www,netis-systems.com
<bryong> on the cd
<holstein> bryong: so, go to that site, download the xp driver, get the *.ini and give it to ndisgtk... or wait til you can read the cd
<bryong> OK doing that right now
<bryong> got a exe file
<holstein> sure.. so you an open that from a windows box, or run that in wine and get the files to extract.. or try just extracting them
<holstein> OR return it, spend the $20, and enjoy supported hardware
<bryong> I am installing wine :()
<bryong> :) *
<bryong> Okay it will simulate the .exe file in wine but it won't let me open the file and pull files out of the .exe
<holstein> bryong: depends on what "it" is.. its just a file though, try ad extract it
<holstein> and*
<bryong> I try to open the .exe with file manager and
<bryong> Archive:  /home/grant/Desktop/Setup.exe
<bryong> [/home/grant/Desktop/Setup.exe]
<bryong>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<bryong>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<bryong>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<bryong>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<bryong> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /home/grant/Desktop/Setup.exe or
<bryong>           /home/grant/Desktop/Setup.exe.zip, and cannot find /home/grant/Desktop/Setup.exe.ZIP, period.
<bryong> I get this error message
<holstein> !paste | bryong
<ubottu> bryong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> i usually run in a terminal "wine /path/to/*.exe"
<holstein> sometimes, i just right click them and see if they extract
<holstein> bryong: you can always email the vendor and ask for the *.dll file
<bryong> this
<bryong> Okay well thank you very much for the help I am going to go to bed.
<bryong> by
<bryong> Happy new year by the way
<holstein> bryong: cheers
<far3> I'm liking this linux, I was forced to switch over when I ereased my win7 partition by accident haha
<GrandCouillon> Hello guys ! Even if I've disabled the screensaver it continues to be active ... Searching the net around seems to indicate that I am alone. Any clue ?
<Ironsight> Anyone had any issues dual booting windows 8 and xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Ironsight: afaik windows 8 will not boot from a non-secure uefi bios, and xubuntu won't boot from a secure one
<TheSheep> Ironsight: but my information may be outdated
<Ironsight> man :(
<Ironsight> I don't even know what bios I'm rocking in this asus g75 :/
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#SecureBoot
<Ironsight> TheSheep, wow, thanks man :D
<olbi> hello
<olbi> some1 could tell me how I could change the xubuntu slideshow files and than add this to my own remix?
<Sybille> hi :)
<bjaniolsen> Hi, just joined
<Sybille> I have a big problem with an eeepc 1015 cx and xubuntu 12.04
<Sybille> I cannot have other display than 800x600
<bjaniolsen> Is it a driver problem?
<Sybille> There is a cedar view drier but when I download it
<Sybille> nothing works anymore
<bjaniolsen> I'm a newbii on driver problems, sorry.
<Sybille> thanks :)
<olbi> hmm, I was using build in drivers with Xubuntu 11.10 and all was good. I have 1024x600 which is normal resolution
<Sybille> what do you mean, what did you ?
<wonderworld> hi, i am on xubuntu 12.10 and want to restart my xserver by keystroke. it used to work with CTRL-ALT-SYSreq-K but this seems to be disabled in 12.10
<TheSheep> wonderworld: you can enable it
<TheSheep> wonderworld: with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<wonderworld> hey thanks
<wonderworld> this worked :) nice
<xubuntu538> I don't remember setting any password during setup, but now when I try and install a program, I'm being asked for authentication
<march> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVd_VLO9xcc
<march> Ooops - posted on the wrong channel. Sorry.
<viszu> Hi, after upgrading xfce4-terminal to ver 0.6.0 today my terminal is not working I get: *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap' error, any known way how to fix it ?
<holstein> viszu: how did you upgrade? in the repos?
<viszu> holsen: with Software Updater, but nvm I just fixed it
<viszu> "Reset compatibility options to defaults" in compatibility menu of xfce4-terminal fixed it
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vte/+bug/140011 is what i would reference if reinstalling doesnt fix
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 140011 in vte (Ubuntu) "Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'" [Low,Confirmed]
<viszu> I was reading that, and my system already had those links
<viszu> it breaks when I change $TERM setting to "xterm-256color" but it works with "xterm"
#xubuntu 2013-01-01
<jamie_> Could someone help me please?
<knome> !someone | jamie_
<ubottu> jamie_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<a5m0> according to the update news for thunar it looks like "show transfer speed" has been added in 1.5.0 but it looks like xubuntu 12.10 is still using thunar 1.4.0, when will it be updated?
<knome> for 13.04
<donnie> I have dosfstools. Should I install the debug as well? I have an SD card that's not being read by a device and it's Fat32 as well
<viszu> Hi, where are keyboard shortcuts stored ? I wanna backup them
<drc> looks like in file:///home/$USER/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<viszu> yea thats it, thanks
<drc> np...happy new year
<pllX> Hi
<KeyboardNotFound> Hello all, how they talk microphone to listen to the speakers ?
<KeyboardNotFound> i use xubuntu 12.10
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i would look at 'pavucontrol'
<KeyboardNotFound> yes i'm in "pavucontrol" but i don't know how to setup
<KeyboardNotFound> :D
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: im not sure what you are trying to setup.. but if you are trying to hear the microphone from the speakers, see that all is not muted... see that sound is working. see that the mic is working in pavucontrol, then move on to routing
<KeyboardNotFound> i like to speak on microphone, and the sound from the microphone to listen on speakers, actually speakers to hear what I'm talking microphone
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: sure.. then make sure sound is working.. and make sure the mic is working (there is a meter in pavucontrol) then move on to routing that mic input to the speakers
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: is sound working?
<KeyboardNotFound> yes sound and microphone working
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: how have you determined the mic is working?
<KeyboardNotFound> yes mic working
<KeyboardNotFound> and speakers working
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: *if* the mic is working.. then just unmute the mic
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: try in the terminal... in alsamixer
<KeyboardNotFound> mic is unmute
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i dont think so
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: how do you know the mic is working?
<KeyboardNotFound> you don't understand me
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: correct. i dont understand you
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: how do you know the mic is working?
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: how did you determine that?
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: did you see a meter moving?
<KeyboardNotFound> yes
<KeyboardNotFound> meter moving
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i assume you didnt hear anything from the mic, since that is the question
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: OK. then the mic is either muted or not routed to the speakers
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: the mic can me recordable, and be muted to the speakers
<KeyboardNotFound> yes mic is not routed to the speakers
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i dont think so
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: you'll have to entertain the idea that something is not routed properly.. or it is muted
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: the defaut setup is to *not* have the mic in the speakers
<KeyboardNotFound> yes
<KeyboardNotFound> noo, you don't understand me
<KeyboardNotFound> example: i talking on microphone
<knome> KeyboardNotFound, what's your native language?
<KeyboardNotFound> Macedoian, but i speak very good and serbian/hrvatian
<knome> !serbian | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<KeyboardNotFound> i talking on mic, and i like the sound what i talk on mic to listen on speakers
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: sure.. its not easy to do that though. its not desirable to most
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i will do this and tell you *exactly* how
<holstein> or you can try one of the native speaking volunteers knome suggested
<KeyboardNotFound> ok, i will try
<KeyboardNotFound> thanks for desire for help
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i would also consider JACK
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: its overkill for your purposes, but you can route things easier
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i have made that happen, though it is different for different hardware configurations
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: i would open alsamixer, hit f5 and dont trust any labels.. i would use pavucontrol and tweak all the settings
<holstein> http://s8dragon.wordpress.com/2010/12/26/listen-to-microphone-over-the-speakers-using-pulseaudio/ is relevant
<holstein> KeyboardNotFound: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/483812 as well
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 483812 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio will not route internal/external mic to the speakers/headphones Karmic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<KeyboardNotFound> holstein: thanks for help, but i will hang :(
<asterismo> hey what about the banner on the ubuntu webpage?
<asterismo> any clues?
<TheSheep> asterismo: what about it?
<Noskcaj> asterismo, as the name suggests, it is an announcement related to touch support in ubuntu
<asterismo> do not understand
<KeyboardNotFound> how to rotate my photo ?
<asterismo> ubuntu has touch support already, right?
<Noskcaj> http://www.redmondpie.com/countdown-for-next-big-ubuntu-release-begins-strong-suggestion-of-touch-based-os/
<KeyboardNotFound> i use ristretto 0.6.3 to view .jpeg
<asterismo> touch based os?
<knome> asterismo, this is the channel for xubuntu, not ubuntu
<asterismo> wasn't that Ubuntu for Android?
<knome> uh... xubuntu? nope.
<KeyboardNotFound> how to rotate picture in ristretto 0.6.3
<knome> !patience | KeyboardNotFound
<ubottu> KeyboardNotFound: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<asterismo> knome, what i'm asking could affect pottentially xubutnu so i ask in this channel, besides i use xubuntu
<asterismo> knome, but, nevermind... i'm done
<asterismo> goodbye
<knome> asterismo, i'm just saying people in this channel probably don't know about something on the ubuntu website (i don't)
<knome> asterismo, but as far as i know, there's nothing like that in xubuntu at least, so you'd be better asking in #ubuntu
<asterismo> knome, i asked here because people may reply faster, i'm also in #ubuntu #ubuntu-beginners #ubuntu-beginners-team @xfce and many others, if i offended you by asking something about "ubuntu" in a "xubuntu" channel, it won't happen again. Happy new year...
#xubuntu 2013-01-02
<xubuntu655> greeting!  trying to determine which version to download for a netbook.... any help would be appreciated  asus 1015px
<Noskcaj> xubuntu655, xubuntu 12.10 amd64 is my recommendation, you could use netboot to install it if it has not much ram
<Noskcaj> xubuntu655, it will work fine, just google what to do to help the ssd in ubuntu
<xubuntu655> excellent!  thanks for the support.. off to install new SSD and boot 12.10 from SD or USB and see how it goes....
<guest-8kYw9S> I entered a command in terminal, startx-- -nolisten tcp and now when I try to login, I see a black screen saying something about the X window system and then get logged out
<guest-8kYw9S> I never actually login, I just see the screen, then get back to the login screen. how can I fix this?
<CrazyZurfer> I've got a problem, when the screensaver starts when I'm in full screen mode (for example watching a movie), then when I move the mouse, the computer freezes with the whole screen in grey
<CrazyZurfer> every time it happens I've to restart the pc
<donnie> Does anyone here know how to step by step set up the google android sdk? All I need are the google android drivers
<holstein> donnie: i would eleborate on "all i need" but i would just follow a guide
<donnie> Holstein. Tried the guides. The only thing I need from the sdk is the google drivers for usb. I do not need to write or code android programs
<holstein> donnie: i just plug my phone in, and it works
<donnie> holstein. Mines not that nice to play.. I have the ZTE Avail.. It doesn't come with usb support
<holstein> donnie: what are you trying to do? it should show as a USB devic
<holstein> e
<donnie> holstein. It should do a lot of things but this phone does not. I have it connected right now. I have usb debugging turned on. Nothing shows up
<holstein> donnie: it should show up as a hard drive or something.. look in the options
<donnie> holstein. It does not show up as anything. It does nothing. Therefore I think I need to install the google android usb drivers
<holstein> donnie: you shouldnt have to.. what about in lsusb ?
<donnie> holstein. No idea. How would I check
<holstein> donnie: i would open a terminal and type 'lsusb'.... feel free to pastebin that
<donnie> I just found out howto root it. with the keypad...
<holstein> donnie: i would try the android support channels for info on rooting your phone
<donnie> holstein. I just rooted it I found out how. Now I have to find out if I can install aps from download to sd card since I'm between carriers
<holstein> donnie: i would just pop into a proper support channel.. otherwise we could talk about it in the OT channel
<donnie> holstein. I'm gonna. Thank you though for trying to help
<ball> I seem to have lots of [694827.656051] usb 1-5: reset high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd in the output of dmesg.
<ball> It's a PATA drive in a USB enclosure. Does it just mean the drive has failed?
<ball> hello Os_Maleus
<ball> Happy New Year.
<Os_Maleus> Happy New Year!
<ball> brb
<computer> how do i make vlc my default player?
<Noskcaj> delete the others is my method
<computer> ok
<computer> thnx
<koegs> that, my friend, ist not the standard way :D
<Noskcaj> koegs, yeah, but it works
<_______> lol
<computer> how do i delete the wine shortcut in >applications>wine
<computer> ?
<leexu> hello world?
<leexu> or not
<leexu> anyone awake?
<leexu> okay guess i will see if installation is far enough along so i can download chromium
<koegs> leexu: what is your question?
<leexu> huh question well i am installing xubuntu 12.10 i think and am trying to download the latest flashplayer which I assume is in chromium?
<koegs> leexu: if you want to have built-in flash, you have to use "google chrome", not "chromium-browser"
<leexu> ah thank you good to know
<koegs> or you just install "flashplugin-installer"
<leexu> i don't think i am up to installs yet
<leexu> i have installed chrome before 'by the menu' but that's about it
<leexu> i'm sort of a old hater of microsoft ;-)
<TheSheep> chrome has flash built in, chromium doesn't
<koegs> that's what i said :)
<leexu> excellent information i will install as soon as xubuntu installs
<leexu> completely
<computer> how do i delete the wine shortcut in >applications>wine
<TheSheep> computer: it's in .local/share/applications/wine
<computer> i will just install wine again then delete shortcut then remove wine
<computer> becaused its not listed in that location
<xubuntu117> como funciona isso aqui
<xubuntu117> ?
<xubuntu117> preciso de ajuda aqui
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xubuntu853> How do I zip a file in xubuntu?
<xubuntu853> Hello?!!
<koegs> xubuntu853: right-click > add to archive
<xubuntu853> I don't see add to archive
<xubuntu853> If I don't see add to achive what is the problem?
<xubuntu853> I don't see add to achieve when i right click
<xubuntu853> how ca i fix that?
<antithesis> Hello
<antithesis> Can anyone name examples of how Xubuntu is more user-friendly than Debian with Xfce?
<bazhang> antithesis, what do you mean.
<antithesis> Well, what are the differences between the two in general?
<antithesis> Isn't a major feature of Ubuntu that it's out-of-the-box?
<bazhang> not really
<TheSheep> antithesis: the only difference is in what applications are installed by default and what desktop environment is used
<bazhang> debian and ubuntu both have ways of adding propietary codecs to play mp3, movies, etc
<TheSheep> antithesis: xubuntu uses xfce4, which seem to be well liked by people who are accustomed to "traditional" interfaces
<antithesis> Are there no differences in supported hardware, for example?
<TheSheep> antithesis: no, under the hood they are exactly the same
<TheSheep> antithesis: it's the same base system with a different set of default apps
<antithesis> So if Ubuntu can run Steam, so can Debian?
<Pici> Between (X)Ubuntu and Debian there are different kernel patches though.
<bazhang> ask in #debian about running steam
<antithesis> It was just an example
<antithesis> If they're really the same under the hood, what do these mean?: http://i.imgur.com/zXARw.png
<Pici> What is that?
<antithesis> A dialog you see when you try to download Ubuntu
<antithesis> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<Pici> Like I said, we may provide kernel patches that Debian does not.. or work to write kernel patches.
<Pici> I think TheSheep was speaking about the difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<antithesis> Well, could you give an example of those kernel patches? What does the end user notice?
<TheSheep> Pici: ah, right, I missed the beginning and just assumed it was that
<TheSheep> antithesis: sorry
<antithesis> Does it make a big difference
<antithesis> TheSheep np
<TheSheep> still, all the patches that Ubuntu has are free for taking, just Debian doesn't incorporate some of them because of ideological reasons
<antithesis> Because of reasons?
<TheSheep> antithesis: Debian has a very strict set of rules about what gets included
<antithesis> Lol I'm kidding
<antithesis> What I meant was that that's a pleonasm
<TheSheep> antithesis: for example, they didn't want Firefox because its logo is a registered trademark
<TheSheep> antithesis: you have to excuse me, English is not my native language and I don't know how to better say that the resons are ideological
<TheSheep> reasons*
<antithesis> ofc
<antithesis> But nobody has an example of a patch Ubuntu has that Debian doesn't?
<KeyboardNotFound> hello all, who is best software for unzip .zip files ?
<zodiak> I wonder if there will be an xubuntu powered phone now ;)
<GridCube> sure, why not
<GridCube> P:
<Peyam> Im trying to use the calender
<Peyam> the one named Orange
<Peyam> I tried to import a file to it .ICS
<Peyam> still doesnt work
<Peyam> it is freazing
<Peyam> is it normal?
<TheSheep> obviously not
<TheSheep> you might have found a bug
<TheSheep> congratulations!
<Peyam> but it doesn't do anything
<Peyam> maybe becouse my file is too big
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TheSheep> (btw, the name of the calendar app is "orage", without the "n")
<Peyam> does it work fine for u?
<Peyam> now it work
<Peyam> s
<TheSheep> I can't tell, because I uninstalled it.
<Peyam> what do you have
<TheSheep> just google calendar through the browser
<Peyam> I use the default one on gnome 3.4 before
<Peyam> in fedora
<Peyam> now I moved to sfce
<Peyam> x
<Peyam> I will make  keyboardshorcut to see the orage
<Guest77791> On my xubuntu 12.10 desktop, I want to: 1. use smaller desktop ions, 2. change the menu structure. Can anyone show me where this is explained?
<holstein> Guest77791:
<holstein> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/preferences
<holstein> Guest77791: http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-graphically-edit-xfcexubuntu.html
<Guest77791> :) Thanks, holstein. Also, I have installed a Ruby Integrated Development Environment (IDE) and the Bluefish HTML editor. The latter appears in the 'Development' sub-menu, which was created when I installed Bluefish, but the former is not to be found there or anywhere else? Does anyone know why this might be?
<holstein> Guest77791: i didnt think that was a GUI
<holstein> Guest77791: i think that is command line
<holstein> Guest77791: i could be wrong.. you'd need to elaborate as wo what ruby ide you speak of and where you got it
<Guest77791> My "Ubuntu Software Centre" graphical interface, used instead of apt-get, ... on this occasion, calls it "Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version)". I can't find a shorter name.
<holstein> Guest77791: its not a GUI afaik
<Guest77791> The rfuby ide is not a GUI so therefore does not appear on any menu?  So I need to open a terminal?
<holstein> Guest77791: if you want to use the tooll you downloaded that doesnt have a GUI nor a menu entry, thats where i would start
<holstein> you might want something like http://arcadia.rubyforge.org/ which im sure there is something in the repos...
<Guest77791> :) I was at a dead-end only half an hour ago and now have a large number of promising paths to choose from. Thank you, again, holstein. (A good touch typing tutor may help here I have Klavaro).
<holstein> Guest77791: enjoy!
<Guest77791> I'll let u know how it goes.
<Guest77791> The tabbed icon form at main_menu->settings_manager->desktop allowed me to reduce the desktop icon size from 32px to 24px. (I could have reduced it to 8px. Now I have to find how to also reduce the text font size -- right now not as easy to find as I had expected.)
<Guest77791> There's a "Use custom size" field, only active if the check-box in front of  it is checked. I reduced the font to 6px :)
<Guest77791> On another topic, can anyone show me how to 1. create a desktop background with a paint program like gimp? Install it?  What I want is a desktop that has multiple faint images of a QWERTY keyboard.
<Guest77791> ... I meant: show me where to find the information. I can start search in through the gimp online manual myself, unless anyone can point directly to what I want.
#xubuntu 2013-01-03
<davethefan> is anybody awake in here?
<holstein> davethefan: maybe.. you just ask and if any volunteers are available, you will get a respose
<davethefan> hi holstein: i'm looking for an application that will search for a string of text inside a list of (ASP) files from a specific folder
<davethefan> i think i may have found it,  with "Search for Files"
<davethefan> i didnt have it installed, cheers
<ufo2222> How much space does a full install take up on a hard disk?
<holstein> ufo2222: i would want 6 or 8 gb
<holstein> not sure if you can fit in 4 gb's anymore or not
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD is a good option.. start minimal and then
<holstein> !pure xfce
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> of course, you'll just be adding what you want to it instead of changing a current xubuntu install
<ufo2222> How is the hardware detection?
<holstein> ufo2222: with xubuntu? any current hardware made that allows the linux community to support it, and is not restricted by licensing is detected and supported well
<ufo2222> Well, i got an old thinkpad, model  a22m 2628 to be specific, and i would like to know if it would fit the hardware
<holstein> ufo2222: try it live and see how it works.. its really challenging for me or anyone to say first hand since its quite impossible to predict the exact harware in the unit
<ufo2222> Thanks
<holstein> ufo2222: not all model a22m 2628's will necessarily have the *exact* same harware or chipsets
<holstein> i usually load up a live CD and test the sound and networking.. maybe run lspci in a terminal.. see that it sleeps and wakes if that is important
<xubuntu369> hello
<rywilly> ha!
<rywilly> i added path to .bashrc, it worked
<rywilly> because...
<rywilly> # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells.
<rywilly> # This file is not read by bash(1), if ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bash_login
<rywilly> # exists.
<rywilly> errr..oops
<rywilly> scratch that
<rywilly> sorry, wrong channel, lol. Ironic, because i'm actually using xubuntu and trying to learn how to configure things. :-P
<rywilly> grrr....<0052>:: can't find 'std/os.e' in any of ...
<simpleuser> Hello there. I'm using Xubuntu 12.10, and when i right click on a rar and do "extract here" and nothing happens
<simpleuser> Which extractor du you use ?
<simpleuser> and which one should I use ? :-(
<TheSheep> simpleuser: I think that rar is not installed by default, you need to install it with 'apt-get install rar'
<TheSheep> with sudo, of course
<simpleuser> "unrar x YYY.rar" seems to be working, but i'm looking for an extractor integrated to thunar
<simpleuser> TheSheep, no change with rar installed ;)
<simpleuser> Is there a way to see why there's a problem ? In var log maybe ?
<TheSheep> well, worked for me, so can't really help
<simpleuser> ok no prob TheSheep, thanks anyway
<TheSheep> you can try starting the file roller from terminal and looking if it shows any error messages when you try to extract that file
<TheSheep> (or just check your .xsessionerrors file)
<simpleuser> TheSheep, weird. It seems it works when i open it with fileroller (even with just a double click in thunar) and then extract it. It's just the right click and "extract here" which doesn't work
<koegs> simpleuser: did do you an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" already?
<koegs> i think i had a similar problem some time ago and it was fixed with an update
<simpleuser> oh ok thanks koegs. I'm trying this.
<simpleuser> koegs, great, it worked, thanks :)
<blim> I'm trying to disable the hdmi audio on my amd card using the blacklist but how do I find out the interface name?
<louigi> hey guys
<louigi> I am on xubuntu 12.04
<louigi> In my menu I have Wine set up
<louigi> When I go to Main Menu Settings, Wine entry is not displayed
<louigi> and so I cannot edit it to the position I want
<killer> when i right click on the desktop , it takes 5-6 seconds to show the right click menu
<TheSheep> killer: did you remove the application menu from your panel?
<xubuntu100> Hello?
<TheSheep> !hi | xubuntu100
<ubottu> xubuntu100: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu100> could anyone help me with install because yesterday I installed xubuntu, and removed disk when reboot for going to xubuntu, but after that It come nothing .. Not Xubuntu, where Can I find it ?
<TheSheep> it doesn't show anything, just a black screen?
<xubuntu100> Yes, he goes to the Internet.
<xubuntu100> But I need to restart my pc now
<xubuntu100> So I need to do my DVD / CD out of the PC?
<xubuntu100> When Reboot?
<TheSheep> yes
<xubuntu100> Ok BRB
<louigi> hey guys
<louigi> I am on xubuntu 12.04
<louigi> In my menu I have Wine set up
<louigi> When I go to Main Menu Settings, Wine entry is not displayed
<louigi> and so I cannot edit it to the position I want
<louigi> any advice?
<xubuntu100> Im back, thanks it worked now I have windows XP and Xubuntu!
<xubuntu100> Thanks a lot it worked..
<zodiak> anyone ever seen a case where the mouse in X doesn't select when you click left and drag ?
<zodiak> it only started happening about 50 minutes ago.. and a -15/-9 on kpsmoused does nada to help
<TheSheep> what is kpsmoused?
<zodiak> kernel mouse driver
<TheSheep> what does xev say?
<zodiak> well, the daemon for the kernel mouse .. but.. you get the idea
<zodiak> well, xev see's the button click and button release
<zodiak> *scratches head* weird
<TheSheep> so nothing wrong with mouse, I guess, I would check the application
<TheSheep> maybe it has some mode or something
<zodiak> TheSheep, this is across the whole of X
<zodiak> not jst '1 app' sadly
<TheSheep> any fancy input methods?
<zodiak> not that I am aware of ;)
<zodiak> no, no xinput or anything for hiragana/katakana
<zodiak> as I said, it literally started happening about 50 mins ago.. I think maybe chrome has gotten the drag+drop "stuck"
<zodiak> I don't know how else to explain it.. it's.. yeah. I haven't seen this in years of linux use.. weird.
<zodiak> well.. shivver my timbers
<zodiak> xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 0
<zodiak> xinput set-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 1
<zodiak> cured it
<zodiak> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rapidsvn/+bug/402892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402892 in rapidsvn (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor gets stuck in "drag and drop" mode" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zodiak> that's an interesting one.. it appears to be some sort of intersection with X and apps using DnD
<TheSheep> can't wait to see X go, really
<TheSheep> the level of complexity is just...
<SpaceA> i cant find the +mac version for xubuntu any help?
<holstein> SpaceA: what are you looking for?
<zodiak> TheSheep, agreed.. that said.. I will miss starting apps remotely on other peoples screens ;)
<SpaceA> holstein, the +mac image for xubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> SpaceA, the intel mac version?
<SpaceA> bazhang, sir yes sir
 * holstein is unaware of the term "+mac"
<bazhang> not sure if they have that for xubuntu. just the regular amd64 should do
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<holstein> "as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors"
<SpaceA> you are the man holstein
<SpaceA> thanks!
<louigi> hey fellas! is there any app at all for xubuntu 12.04 that can do a screencast and record sound from the app?
<bazhang> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<holstein> louigi: i have used gtk-recordmydesktop - Graphical frontend for recordMyDesktop screencast tool
<louigi> holstein, problem is - no sound recording, only from mic. Since 9.10 jack support is broken.
<holstein> louigi: the mic *is* sound
<louigi> holstein, yeah, but I am asking record sound FROM app :)
<holstein> louigi: if you just want to add music afterwards, i would just addd music afterwards
<louigi> ubottu, will look at kazam
<ubottu> louigi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<louigi> holstein, I actually want to screencast a game
<holstein> louigi: check out what bazhang has suggested, and maybe try #ubuntu and specify what you are wanting to get audio from
<louigi> holstein, bazhang okay guys, thx.
<louigi> Enjoying xubuntu so far
<bazhang> np
<louigi> Are there any resources that show research into how fast xubuntu is compared to usual gnome or unity?
<holstein> louigi: its the same hardware.. doesnt realy make the machine any "faster".. might seem more lean
<holstein> louigi: you can load them up live and test and see for yourself
<theenduser> fwiw, Xubuntu makes mine a lean machine :)
<louigi> holstein, righto, I apologize for inaccurate use of terms. I mean - low on RAM and filesystem and that sort of stuff
<louigi> Wikipedia says Xubuntu at some point stopped being a low resource distro
<bazhang> louigi, phoronix did a survey a bit ago measuring xfce4 vs gnome
<bazhang> louigi, for truly lighter, you'd want lubuntu
<louigi> bazhang, I am no in need for lighter, but now that I've embraced xubuntu, I wanna know all about it. I really enjoy how it looks.
<louigi> I also learned how the panels worked and configured it to my liking
<louigi> guys, yet another small question - in my Main Menu settings not all entries seem to be editable.
<louigi> For instance, I have Wine installed, but it does not appear there and so I cannot move it up or down
<louigi> the menu entry I mean
<louigi> bazhang, tried kazam. Eventually I found which sound device to choose to get sound from actual apps and not from mic.
<louigi> Thank you very much for advice
<bazhang> welcome
<Thunder34> hello
<xubuntu115> Any idea how I can change the font color of the desktop icons after upgrading to 12.10 (Xfce 4.10, Greybird), my wallpaper is white and I can't read white font at all
<xubuntu115> ???
<xubuntu115> Any idea how I can change the font color of the desktop icons after upgrading to 12.10 (Xfce 4.10, Greybird), my wallpaper is white and I can't read white font at all
<xubuntu115> Is anyone here?
<Ray2> Does not look like anyone here to help
#xubuntu 2013-01-04
<xubuntu568> hello
<xubuntu568> hallo???
<xubuntu568> Xubuntu, Asus 1001PXD, Touchpad don`t work, any ideas? help
<Ray2> How to move panel from top to bottom of screen...xubuntu-12.04.1
<well_laid_lawn> Ray2:  tried right clicking the panel?
<Ray2> Yes and I do not find a way to position it
<Ray2> Am I overlooking something on the panel drop down
<xubuntu178> is xubuntu part of the ubuntu family
<xubuntu178> ?
<Unit193> Yes.
<Adam___> Hello, I am having a problem with the action buttons applet for xfce4 panel
<Adam___> the actions "shutdown" and "restart" are greyed out. I have tried modifying the /.xinitrc to no avail
<holstein> Adam___: i would try restart from the terminal and make sure it works.. i would try as a different user to see if my config is breaking something
<Adam___> I have restarted several times from terminal.. thanks for the reply and sorry for my delay
<Adam___> Forgot to mention this occurred after 40 updates for xfce 4.10
<holstein> Adam___: how is it as a new user?
<Adam___> I haven't tried yet but I did make sure my user/group had full admin privelages
<Adam___> should I log/out in ass guest user?
<Adam___> as*
<holstein> Adam___: i just suggest taking your current user config out of the equation.. for troubleshooting... however you want to do that
<Adam___> ok I will try that now and be back in 5 minutes. Thank-you
<Adam___> Oh yeah.. I forgot also when I log out from the menu I get: Method "Logout" with signature "bb" on interface "org.xfce.Session.Manager" doesn't exist
<Adam___> I will logout from terminal
<Adam___> same thing happened with guest account with/without admin privs
<holstein> Adam___: its not the privs im checking for
<holstein> Adam___: its the config
<holstein> Adam___: assuming all users have greyed out options, then its safe to say its system wide
<Adam___> ok
<holstein> not a user config issue
<Adam___> true
<Adam___> I wish I knew what update caused this
<holstein> Adam___: i would check for broken packages
<Adam___> Immediately after the update is when thins went wonky, I saw this problem on other forums but it was in arch linux
<Adam___> They also weren't using a login manager I believe and changing their /.xinitrc fixed the problem for them, but didn't wok for me
<Adam___> I will check for broken packages
<Adam___> everything seems to be fine
<Adam___> besides the problem at hand
<holstein> Adam___: i have no shutdown button... or restart..
<Adam___> As in you don't have the action-buttons applet in the panel? Or because it isn't checked off in the action-panel properties?
<Adam___> action-button properties*
<holstein> Adam___: as in, i dont want them, so i dont have them
<Adam___> So you just use terminal instead of the GUI is what you are saying..
<holstein> i dont use them.. i built what i use daily on my netbook from openbox and tint2 etc... and i dont use shutdown or restart buttons.. since i dont need to shutdown or restart but every kernel upgrade
<Adam___> I see
<Adam___> I frequently shutdown and restart on my notebook, so it's an ease of access thing for me. Instead of having to open terminal, sudo shutdown -P now, password, etcetera
<Adam___> Do you know of any alternative action buttons?
<holstein> Adam___: you can create what you like... im not sure whats broken for you though.. i would try reinstalling the 40 packages
<holstein> Adam___: at least you kept track of that.. thats helpful id say
<Adam___> I'll try that. Thanks for your help holstein
<Adam___> appreciate it
<holstein> Adam___: anytime.. hope you get it sorted without too much hassle... try the mailing list if you dont get a good answer here..
<Kireck211> hello
<Kireck211> i need a little of help
<Kireck211> i cant browse anything in mozilla or download
<Kireck211> and it says im connected
<pkh> is it viable to run ubuntu on a tablet? I'm looking at using a tablet running opencpn (a charting/navigation package) in a sealed sleeve on my boat.
<pkh> my first thought was android, but hte androir version is a log way off.
<jost> Hi! I'm running Xubuntu 12.10 on an Acer aspire one D270. WLAN does not work, as the network card is switched off and can't be switched on using Fn + F3. Any hints? Is there a way to get proprietary drivers for this netbook?
<xubuntu244> hi people...
<xubuntu244> i have a problem with xubuntu, i´m installed it on a netbook (lg x110) but on the first boot after instalation, the boot splash stays blinking and do not advances, can you help me
<cousteau> I just installed electricsheep but it doesn't appear on Screensaver settings.  Do I need any extra step?
<cousteau> probably rebooting fixes it, but I'd rather not reboot now
<cousteau> ...also it shows a generic list of screensavers, some of which aren't installed.  Do I need to add the screensaver to that list somehow?
<cousteau> maybe delete ~/.xscreensaver ?
<holstein> cousteau: i dont use screensavers, but from what i remember, the list is available/suggested ones
<holstein> cousteau: where did you get the electric sheep screensaver?
<cousteau> holstein, repositories
<cousteau> and it's already on /usr/lib/xscreensaver/electricsheep -> ../../bin/electricsheep
<holstein> cousteau: the default ubuntu repos then? you just searched in a package manager? and didnt add any ppa's?
<cousteau> correct
<cousteau> I didn't reboot the computer either
<cousteau> (on the time I've spent afk I could have rebooted it, now that I think of it)
<GrapeApe> cousteau: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-get-electric-sheep-to-work-with.html
<holstein> yeah, i was thinking that might be an ok place to start, but it references ubuntu tweak which i think is uncessarry for a screensaver config
<GrapeApe> eh? how so
<cousteau> GrapeApe, ok...  but shouldn't it get added automatically?
<cousteau> I even deleted ~/.xscreensaver and it got regenerated
<GrapeApe> cousteau: i have no clue why it isn't added automatically. i don't use it.
<GrapeApe> cousteau: apparently you need to add it manually
<GrapeApe> cousteau: should take about 5 seconds to determine if it works or not
<holstein> GrapeApe: oh, thats a different one than what i seached.. yeah.. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/how-to-get-electric-sheep-to-work-with.html looks ideal cousteau
<GrapeApe> cousteau: if it doesn't; no harm, no foul. remove the line from the file
<cousteau> ok, ok, doing it
<cousteau> <troll> it says gedit not installed! </troll>
<cousteau> ok, there it is!  thanks
<xubuntu368> question: how can i return my mouse back to normal sensitivity? it randomly started to highlight and click while i'm just using the track pad to move the pointer
<xubuntu368> correction... it's not a mouse, it's a track pad on my laptop
<xubuntu368> i'm running xubuntu 12.04
<GrapeApe> xubuntu368: is this truly random, or after resuming the laptop ( or any other commonality you can think of )
<GrapeApe> xubuntu368: also, does your trackpad have physicla mouse buttons underneath it, or does it 'click' using finger taps
<xubuntu286>  wifi?
<xubuntu286> drivers?
<xubuntu286> how can i install drivers for my wifi?
<holstein> xubuntu286: depends on what you have
<xubuntu286> macbook pro 13 inch summer 2011 model
<holstein> i would just try it. if its not working, i would plug it into wired internet and see if you are propted for driver installation
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> ^ that will help you determine if you have a broadcom device and what you have if you dont
<xubuntu286> i believe i do
<xubuntu286> thank you
<holstein> xubuntu286: well you can open a terminal and run "lspci" and see what the hardware is
<holstein> !paste | xubuntu286
<ubottu> xubuntu286: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> you can paste that if you need help interpretting it
<holstein> !macbook
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xubuntu286> wow thanks!
<xubuntu286> i just installed xubuntu
<xubuntu286> for the first time ever! yay!
<holstein> sometimes, you can find a complete page with specific information on that hardware.. though it can be different on your speicifc unit
<xubuntu286> ya cool will do i gotta restart my cpu now i just finished the installation ill be back though <messedupmatthew>
<xubuntu286> hey real quick
<xubuntu286> what would be some good other distros to try out?
<holstein> xubuntu286: you can try most of them live..
<xubuntu286> ya thats great man i just got into ubuntu like idk not long ago so im trying all the linux stuff out i can any input?
<xubuntu286> actually android modding got me started with all this cpu stuff ive done construction since middle school never even knew i had an interest in this til rescentley
<holstein> xubuntu286: remember how long you spent with whatever operating system you used before... how long you used it "as-is".. without networking.. or knowing anything about the file system.. try and give linux/xubuntu the same patience and time
<xubuntu286> good advice will do
<xubuntu286> so far i love it i literally just wiped out all my other os's and installed just this one was running windows on my macbook forever before i ran into all of this wonderfulness
<holstein> welcome to the community.. enjoy!
<EdKode> da
#xubuntu 2013-01-05
<VividReality> http://www.indiegogo.com/torque3d-for-linux
<ball> I just mounted a disk that used to be the system disk on a Xubuntu box
<ball> I see lots of directories but no files.
<ball> Oh hang on, there are files on there.
<ball> ...just not in the user's home directory
<ball> I must have cleared it out before removing the disk.
<ball> What would I use to partition a hard disk on Xubuntu?
<kgb> the installer, to empty space
 * kgb checks his glasses
<kgb> ball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<kgb> *gparted
<Liquidedge> I upgraded to 12.10 and now I can't see the "Network" option in Thunar.
<Liquidedge> any ideas why that might be?
<grok_> ball, Maybe, the home was mounted in /etc/fstab from another partition or disk?
<kgb> Liquidedge: maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076820
<Liquidedge> Everything on gvfs is installed in Synaptic.
<kgb> hehe looks like he's got a blog http://surffingtoday.blogspot.com/2012/10/ubuntu-forums-xubuntu-1210-upgrade_26.html
<kgb> or im just being blind again
<ball> kgb: thanks
 * kgb hides
<ball> grok_: Would it have subdirectories inside it if it were a mountpoint though?
<grok_> You can mount something over a non-empty directory, the contents of the directory will be hidden by the mount.
<ball> I'm assuming that I backed everything up before pulling the drive.  I'm using dd to write zeroes over the whole thing now.
<grok_> Hm, No need to zero it all, just the first 512 MBs.
<grok_> ... if your intention is just to reformat.
<grok_> sorry, the first 512 bytes.
<ball> grok_: I may do.  For now I'm just doing an informal inventory of disks.  I'm zeroing out the ones I might recycle, just in case I never get around to reusing them.
<Liquidedge> Just re-installed gvfs and still have the same problem.
<ball> 20020331520 bytes (20 GB) copied, 1308.03 s, 15.3 MB/s
<dcope> hello all
<dcope> hello all
<holstein> dcope: hey.. feel free to /join the offtopic channel for chat.. cheers and welcome
<ball> hello dcope
<dcope> how does ones install https://github.com/BlueDragonX/xf86-input-mtrack?
<dcope> running configure doesn't seem to do much
<dcope> nvm
<tanek> i wanted to talk to some people about the Alias command, can i do that here or what is the proper channel for that?
<Offerlam> Hi all - Have anyone tried to install Xubuntu on a DL380 G5 HP server?
<Offerlam> im having major issues with it
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> Is there a way to make my xubuntu 12.10 do not ask me for the keyring passwd each time I logon ?
<grok_> alesd: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/ point 7
<grok_> Alternatively, when reinstalling, choose "Login automatically" from within the installer wizard.
<aLeSD> grok_: it's not the auologin
<aLeSD> is after I login... I open the browser
<aLeSD> and a window pops up telling me to ensert the password to unlock the keyring
<grok_> oh I'm sorry then, I don't know what is a keyring actually.
<mahmoud__> I installed XAMPP but I cannot start it
<mahmoud__> I unpacked to /opt but I can't find any "start"
<bazhang> !xampp | mahmoud__
<ubottu> mahmoud__: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<mahmoud__> so where is the rc.local file?
<drupnewb> hi i have xubuntu 12.10 and a custom .Xmodmap in my home dir and it's never read when xfce starts, i need to manually run xmodmap .Xmodmap each time
<drupnewb> is this /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc the xfce init script? inside there is a xmodmap command but never is executed
<drupnewb> also nothing about xmodmap in .xsession-errors
<drupnewb> any other place where i can put it? it doesn't work in .bashrc either
<xubuntu071> Does anybosy uses hear Acer timeline series laptop?
<xubuntu812> Guys.  I just installed Xubuntu on my netbook and I can
<xubuntu812> *cant connect to my wireless network
<xubuntu812> It doesn't detect my wifi
<xubuntu812> How do i search for broadcom drivers on xubuntu?
<xubuntu812> Anyone?
<pleia2> xubuntu812: if you open the software center there should be a section for proprietary drivers
<pleia2> (not on my 12.10 laptop at the moment, can't check)
<dcope> hey al
<dcope> all*
<dcope> hey all, how can i change my touchpad driver? i've just installed a new one
<xubuntu207> After installing one tar.gz file I can't install this type of files anymore.The error codes are E: Unable to locate package lmule-1.3.1 and E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'lmule-1.3.1'.Any help would be appreciated.
<kireck211> i cant browse or download anything
<kireck211> but it says im connected
<kireck211> my router is a dlink
<kireck211> somebody can help me
<viszu> Hi, how do I disable F1 key in the xfce terminal, so it do nothing instead of opening online help ?
<Pol_> Ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che mi connetto a questa chat...posso disturbare qualcuno x un problemino? : )
<Pol_> hi guys, it's the first time i try to use this chat room...can i disturb someone of you because of a problem with xubuntu-boot?
<mursetkung> fresh install xubuntu 12.04 on a dell latitude 13, whenever I resume after suspend my wireless connects, but although it says so, internet connection is not working. Must rightclick icon and deselect "Enable wireless" and select "Enable wireless" then it works again. Any solution?
<tarnek> how do i change the starting root directory name when i first open terminal, also, how do i make a macro picture appear when i first start terminal
<mursetkung> exit
<nantou> is it easier now to set a proxy for the whole xubuntu system? im with 12.10
<kgb> nantou: it can be done, but why not do app-specific
<kgb> *just
<nantou> to avoid data leakage
<nantou> kgb, any tips?
<tora_> I have a problem when recording audio output from pulse with Xubuntu. I didn't experience this with Ubuntu 12.04. It is independant of the method I use to record [avcon or sox], and is basically a slowed audio.
<tora_> I belive I have a Dell/Intel problematic sound card on my Laptop, but used to work ok before this upgrade.
<tarnek>     first, when i start my terminal it comes up with a stupid startup directory, how do i change it to something i want it to say      second, ive seen people load terminals and a macro picture (ascii) pictures appear, how do you do that so when you start your terminal your picture appears  >>
<Arhix> im trying to open a file that i have downloaded and need help opening the file from terminal commands
<heoyea_> o
<ilss> after updating my xubuntu is with a black screen error and it does not leave
<ilss> someone?
<xubuntu281> Hi, just trying xubuntu on my computer- running from disc- how do I get it off?
<heoyea> ?
<heoyea> pull plug
<Barnabas> xubuntu281, reboot and remove the disc / usb stick or whatever you use
#xubuntu 2013-01-06
<OvchinnikovDA> Всем привет! Есть кто русскоязычный?
<atreyu_> Hi
<atreyu_> Xubuntu have windows installer?
<topper4125> they do... but its my opinion to just install witha duel boot off a iso install
<topper4125> or just a full install and dump windows :)
<topper4125> atreyu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961647 install xubuntu via wubi
<atreyu_> topper4125: thanks
<link0r> are people talking in here?
<link0r> where is the chat for talkers?
<atreyu_> dammit
<atreyu_> "Since 12.10, Xubuntu was removed from Wubi by the request of the Xubuntu project lead."
<topper4125> well 12.04.1 is LTS...longer support if you still want to give it a try.. .I personally don't do xubuntu,I use full Ubuntu install, then put on the XFCE 4.10 Desktop on top of it...
<atreyu_> well, i guess i will try that way :)
<topper4125> Good luck! :D
<topper4125> Hint: If you want, install ubuntu with wubi, then "sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop" for full Xubuntu Experience, or "Sudo apt-get install XFCE4" for a plain vanilla xfce 4.8 install. to get a 4.10 you need to add a PPA
<BlackDalek> hey... in the middle of installing xubuntu alongside my regular ubuntu - I am at the paritioning screen.. there is a left side and a right side but utterly no explanantion which side is which :( ... is xubunut the left side or right side?
<BlackDalek> hello?
<grok__> BlackDalek, one way is logging into ubuntu and typing 'mount' into a terminal, then you'd see a line like "/dev/sda1 on /"
<BlackDalek> what? no.. I mean the screen with the big box with a slider you can move from left to right... I assume one side is ubuntu and the other side is xubuntu, but which is which?
<grok__> The LiveCD installer won't tell you.
<BlackDalek> so are we expected to guess?
<grok__> No, you are expected to find out by other means.
<BlackDalek> I would guess the left is the new xubuntu and right side is old ubuntu?
<BlackDalek> but the sections on the install screen are not even labeled
<grok__> Do you see something like "sda" on the screen?
<grok__>  /dev/sda
<grok__> And ext4 near any of them?
<BlackDalek> no the box just says 198mb one side and 196mb other side
<BlackDalek> no lab rls
<BlackDalek> labels
<grok__> Are you using the XUbuntu LiveCD installer?
<BlackDalek> yes.
<BlackDalek> there is no labels on the partition resizer... if I click on the advance partitioning thing, it shows the disk /dev/sda/whatever.. but can't see any way to resize..
<BlackDalek> why does the resizer not tell you which partition is which?
<BlackDalek> can I just assume that the left side is the new xubuntu side of the graph?
<BlackDalek> isn't that how is normally works? new side left - right side original partition/windows partition, etc...
<grok__> No, xubuntu has not been installed yet, the graph is what you have now.
<grok__> There's a tool on the LiveCD, it's called GParted
<BlackDalek> I thought the graph was for making a new partition to install xubuntu to?
<grok__> hm, please ignore my last comment.
<grok__> You see a table on the screen
<BlackDalek> yes
<grok__> The list of partitions and their types
<grok__> Below, there are two small buttons + and -
<grok__> And a button "Change..."
<BlackDalek> no.. that is only visible if I click "advanced partitioning" under the graph.
<grok__> With the button "Change..." you can resize.
<BlackDalek> ah.. ok
<grok__> Uh? Well, I'm assuming you have a need for sadvanced partitioning, if that's not thwe case, then you'd better choose the appropriate option to install alongside UBUNTU
<grok__> sorry, Ubuntu*
<BlackDalek> I just think the graph thing is stupid... it SHOULD be labeled more clearly than just [   198mb    |        197mb   ]
<BlackDalek> thanks for your help
<grok__> you're welcome.
<grok__> Whatever you choose, you will be able to reformat later, after the installation, and you can change the partitions in the file /etc/fstab in the XUbuntu partition.
<grok__> And, if you do not need two separate installations, if the goal is just to have the XUbuntu desktop, then you can write this into an Ubuntu terminal:
<grok__> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<BlackDalek> the goal is to have just ubuntu 12.10 desktop. Problem is regular ubuntu 12.10 won't run on this old PC. But xubuntu 12.10 does run... so plan is to install xubuntu 12.10 along-side ubuntu 11.04, then copy user data from ubuntu partition to xubuntu, then delete ubuntu parition and resize xubuntu to fill whole disk....
<grok__> What about copying user data to a second disk?
<BlackDalek> don't have one spare.
<BlackDalek> why? Is there a problem with my plan?
<grok__> Alternatively, if the user data is inside the /home, you may copy to a second partition on the same disk, then install Xubuntu over Ubuntu and retain the partition (and thus the data).
<grok__> No problem, I was just thinking that  it will take a lot of time :)
<BlackDalek> ok. I have to go finish this. bye
<qasim> hi all
<qasim> any expert around?
<qasim> does anyone know ..how to install sm player properly...i have tried installing it several times but when ever i try to play movies or even audio songs..it crashes
<qasim> moreover im unable to watch blue ray movies in VLC player
<qasim> that the real prob
<qasim> no worries if sm player doesnot work
<qasim> until i can watch blu ray movies
<qasim> help huys
<qasim> guys*
<TheSheep> !dvd | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<qasim> thanks TheSheep
<qasim> TheSheep, i have gone through those sites...applied all what they sai ..my prob is still there
<dormito_> I have a new asus r11cx with has, as far as i understand a cedarview gfx chip. its an atom n2600 I believe. I am running xubuntu 12.04. my issue ofcourse is that while I've looked at alot of guides online I can seem to get the gfx fully functional. I was unable get the propriety drivers (from the repository) to install (in a manner that yeilded a bootable system) after much tinkering around I got a build of the 3.8 kernel to give me
<dormito_> 1024x600 (the native for the hw should be 1360x768 i think) and lshw reports that its using the gma500_gfx driver.  Is this infact the correct driver? and if so, since my gui display settings only list 1024x600 as the possiblity, how would I fix the xserver setup?
<mfdoom> is there a way to do a "core / barebones" install of xubuntu?
<mfdoom> I want to use the xubuntu installer, but I don't want all the additional apps installed, such as office utils
<mfdoom> should I just install ubuntu server, and then install xfce4 and xubuntu-default-settings?
<xubuntu716> Hi there
<xubuntu716> I´m having big problems installing AMD drivers
<xubuntu716> Is there a incompatibility between UEFI and xununt?
<Ronalds_M> I have 700 mb CD RW disk, can I burn xubuntu on it?
<Ronalds_M> and is it possible for my old AMD athlon 2.2 ghz 700mb RAM to run flash in linux?
<Ronalds_M> I tried Lubuntu, but installation failed, so I installed Ubuntu default derrivative and then installed Lubuntu desktop-but the flash doesn't work at all, gnash is just slow and whole system become a mess in this process
<devlos> the cd should fit
<Ronalds_M> so 12.10 needs DVD or 800mb disks?
<devlos> you could use 12.4 an then upgrade, if you cant install 12.10 because of size
<Ronalds_M> Ok, I can try
<Ronalds_M> but the problem is that lubuntu installation failed
<Ronalds_M> with this cd/rw
<devlos> id recomend just buying a usbstick they are quite cheep at wallmart - $7.99 for a 16gb stick
<Ronalds_M> wallmart in Latvia :D
<devlos> ok i dont even know if thats a country or town :)
<Ronalds_M> that's a country in Baltic states
<Ronalds_M> 12,04 also weiths
<Ronalds_M> 715 mb
<Ronalds_M> I guess burning should go fine
<Ronalds_M> newest flash version in linux asks for 2.3 ghz
<Ronalds_M> when I have 2.2
<devlos> ooh, i see you learn something everyday if your lucky.   12.4 32bit is 678 and 64bit 698.. both should burn ok
<devlos> well my pc has well under 2gzh and plays flash fine. but i also have a newer pc
<Ronalds_M> it's AMD athlon
<Ronalds_M> old crappy and with nvidia 128 mb
<Ronalds_M> lubuntu 12.04 seems buggy and I just want clean install
<devlos> any more advanced users have any advice for him?? im out of ideas. i do recomend xubuntu over lubuntu any day.
<Ronalds_M> it seems that ubuntu irc is full always
<Ronalds_M> this irc doesn't have enough users
<Ronalds_M> I glad I can use ubuntu on my i5 laptop, but I need light windows xp alternative for my older pc
<devlos> it doesnt matter where you get help from. i also use the #pcbsd channel :)
<Ronalds_M> they do linux questions?
<devlos> no
<Ronalds_M> lol
<devlos> ok Ronalds_M  im leaving and hopefully the masters will help you from here, dont give up on xubuntu though 12.4 should fit on your disk.
<jamin> is there a general way to inhibit volume automounting for a period of time?  I've searched and found the commands for udisks but that doesn't seem to have the desired affect as many volumes still get mounted (I suspect this is due to udisks2)
<xubuntu472> hi is this a place i can get assistance creating a bootable windows xp when i already have xubuntu 12.04 installed?
<Noskcaj> xubuntu472, really you want windows installed first
<xubuntu472> yeah all the info i've found thus far has implied what you just said
<xubuntu472> I have a windows microxp iso, i am not sure how to revert back to windows however
<xubuntu472> i've been trying to find software that can burn a bootable cd, but i have had difficulty finding a linux software that can create a windows boot cd
<grok__> Hi, xubuntu472, you can also try in the channel #ubuntu
<xubuntu472> ok thank you
<eyken> hello
<eyken> did anyone installed xubuntu on dell inspiron 5520?
<knome> !anyone | eyken
<ubottu> eyken: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<eyken> My xubuntu doesn't start after installation.
<lam0r> eyken, u got hybrid graficcard ?
<eyken> lam0r: Yes, but currently need to make a wi-fi card working.
<lam0r> test starting with nomodeset in grub
<lam0r> it helped me ;)
<eyken> I have main graphic card ATI Radeon 7600M I install 12.04 because it doesn't work with proprietary drivers on 12.10
<eyken> lam0r: I tried nomodeset in grub, but it didn't help
<lam0r> hm
<lam0r> noacpi
<lam0r> or acpi=off
<eyken> lam0r I didn't tried that.
<lam0r> try it ;)
<eyken> lam0r it installed loader into wrong partition
<lam0r> ?
<eyken> i've used usb stick. now laptop don't boot without it
<eyken> try to solve now
<xubuntu605> I can't find the nautilus config file in 12.10 Trying to change the location bar to text mode. Can someone help?
<eyken> did anyone managed networking on xubuntu 12.04 on dell inspiron 5520?
 * eyken is afk
<qasim> hi
<qasim> xperts around?
<qasim> can anyone help me regarding display/graphics prob?
<knome> !anyone | qasim
<ubottu> qasim: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<qasim> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<qasim> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<knome> !bot, qasim: also,
<ubottu> knome: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> !bot | qasim: also,
<ubottu> qasim: also,: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<qasim> hmm
<rsajdok> What is the default fonts in the terminal?
<qasim> olrite.... i can,t watch blue ray HD movies/videos properly....more over i my sm player crashes when i try to play movies of any extension and type therefore i use vlc player to watch videos/movies...need help please :)
<qasim> moreover, SM Player crashes****
<heoyea> monospace
<qasim> i tried reinstalling SM player but it dint rectify problem
<heoyea> try mplayer2
<qasim> !mplayer2
<qasim> okay
<qasim> let me see
<qasim> thx
<vitimiti> o/
<xubuntu599> what is a desktop cd?
#xubuntu 2013-12-30
<ObrienDave> cool
<Squall> got this: E: Unable to locate package google-chrome-stable
<Squall> Do i need to add the PPA again?
<ObrienDave> should not have to. you might have disabled both. in that case, check one of the google repos
<Squall> ok
<ObrienDave> brb
<ObrienDave> back
<Squall> ok. The repo isn't there.
<ObrienDave> drat. yes, re-enable the google repo
<Squall> ok
<ObrienDave> you don't actually have to delete them from your list. just check/uncheck as needed
<Squall> ok. I added it again and its checked
<Squall> so now sudo apt-get install google-chrome-stable again, right?
<ObrienDave> yes, sir
<Squall> lol
<Squall> Ok its downloading it now
<ObrienDave> cool
<ObrienDave> once it's done, in your internet menu, you should see Google Chrome
<ObrienDave> run it from there
<Squall> ok its done i'll go and try it
<Squall> Still not loading it on screen i'm just getting the 2 processes (chrome/chrome & chrome/chrome --type=sandbox-ipc) in the task manager
<Squall> Just a thought but reducing my swappiness and installing zRam couldn't be causing this, could they?
<ObrienDave> that i have no clue on
<Squall> i can't imagine why they would be to be honest cause i only reduced the swappiness to the recommended 10 from 60 and zram by rights has no effect on the applications
<Squall> btw any way to make the windows key open the start menu?
<ObrienDave> should be. not sure how to remap keys
<Squall> ok no worries. I'm thinking i'll just uninstall chrome and install the chromium browser from the software centre and use that instead.
<ObrienDave> ok. best of luck to you
<Squall> Thanks for trying to help. I really appreciate it. Purge will remove as well wont it?
<Winters> Greetings. Which channel do I use for support? =)
<Bugbear76> i installed KDE over xubuntu once and got a lightdm config in my settings manager. (launcher -> settings -> settings manager -> lightdm greeter ->)  how can i get this without installing kde-desktop?
<Bugbear76> this one
<Bugbear76> @ Winters
<Winters> Thank you kindly. The other two seem dead. =\
<Bugbear76> the channel topic has something to say about that
<Bugbear76> but whats going on?
<Winters> In all honesty, I am not sure what the different names stand for. I am new to Ubuntu. However, I am trying to get my wireless to work on my laptop. When I go to install the driver, I get an error to read a file I am not sure where it is located.
<Winters> I did however, forget to update the new installation. Could this have anything to do with it?
<Winters> I am using the 64bit LTS.
<Bugbear76> if you can get a wired connection and update, that could help. otherwise it'd help to know what wireless chipset you are using. Go to: launcher menu ("Start") -> terminal emulator -> if internal type: lspci  if USB type: lsusb
<Winters> I have connected it to wired and downloaded, well tried to download the driver.
<Bugbear76> look for where it mentions network stuff
<Bugbear76> what driver?
<Winters> One sec...
<Winters> Broadcom STA wireless driver
<Winters> Is what I see.
<Bugbear76> yea that chipset is a known issue. the drivers are located on the install medium.
<Bugbear76> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Bugbear76> use the open source drivers, not the proprietary STA driver
<Winters> Can you help me with my Canon MX340 network printer driver?
<Bugbear76> works much better in most cases
<Winters> I am trying to use the scanner and am unable to get that to work.
<Bugbear76> do you have xsane?
<Winters> And thank you ubottu.
<Bugbear76> what are you useing to scan with>?
<Winters> What is xsane?
<Bugbear76> i have a Pixma MX310
<Winters> I have tried Simple Scan and a fe other ones when I was on Mint.
<Winters> Nothing worked.
<Bugbear76> Simple Scan or xsane are the recommended apps for scanning documents
<Bugbear76> is the scanner local or network?
<Winters> I understand. But simple scan did not work.
<Winters> Network printer/scanner.
<Bugbear76> its not gonna work
<Winters> Really?
<Bugbear76> at least i dont know how
<Winters> Does it have to be connected?
<Winters> Like USB?
<Bugbear76> i have a Canon Pixma MX310 and it needs to be connected locally for the scanner to work (the printer works fine on the network)
<Bugbear76> yeah, usb
<Winters> I get you. Well I will try that out.
<Laurentiu> Please respond my question: How install adobe flash player for firefox on Ubuntu 13.10 ( Lubuntu ) Thanks
<theGrg> Hi. Could anyone share a default /etc/sysctl.conf with me?
<SonikkuAmerica> Laurentiu: [ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ]
<theGrg> I messed around with mine without keeping a backup :/
<SonikkuAmerica> Laurentiu: Also, if you're looking for Lubuntu support in the future, you should join the #lubuntu channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> theGrg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6660302/ <<< This is mine, from a fresh copy of Ubuntu Studio. You may want to check for anything that says "lowlatency," and change it to "generic"
<Laurentiu> Ok, I try, thanks
<theGrg> Thanks :)
<techinstein> hello i have a quick question whenever i boot xubuntu all programs open where i left off how can i stop this?
<cfhowlett> techinstein, settings > sessions and startup > application autostart
<cfhowlett> techinstein, see also settings > sessions and startup > session
<holstein> you can try unticking the box on logout that offers to remember all the settings.. sometimes, i find i have to blow them out manually
<techinstein> ok ill report back thanks
<holstein> i think its in ~/.cache/sessions that i find them.. im not in front of xfce atm
<holstein> unless you find what you are looking for in the autostart area
<techinstein> i see prompt on log out is checked on general of session start up??
<holstein> techinstein: thats what would be offering to remember everything
<techinstein> holstein,  so un check it and it wont remeber so i can have fresh start correct??
<holstein> techinstein: what im saying is, you untick it and yes, its *supposed* to do that.. but, i have found that i have to go into (iirc) ~/.cache/sessions and move/remove the session manually
<holstein> techinstein: this could be due to misonfiguration on my part, or something extra i have always done that i am unaware of.. but, i just repaired it for a lug member the other day who was having the same issue
<techinstein> holstein,  ok look.. http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_-_12302013_-_12_34_02_AM-KQWKPMRP.png
<holstein> techinstein: right
<techinstein> :P
<holstein> techinstein: so when you say "logout", you are asked with a tickbox if you would like to save the session.. i have found that when i save a session, its challenging to let that session go back to default by just unticking that box
<techinstein> im  not
<techinstein> asked
<holstein> techinstein: what are you doing? opening up the desktop and finding applications launching?
<techinstein> i just shut down
<techinstein> yes
<techinstein> never happens on manjaro but xubuntu is more stable
<holstein> techinstein: try removing the session files i mentioned
<techinstein> ok
<techinstein> assume i copy it just in case >.-
<holstein> techinstein: you will move it.. or rename, or delete
<holstein> techinstein: whatever you want to do to make sure that xfce doesnt find that session file in that location when it logs you in
<holstein> techinstein: then, you reboot, and test and see if the system is as you expect
<techinstein> holstein,  one more question on advanced i see compatibility gnome services and kde services does xubuntu also come with kde desktop enviroment?
<holstein> techinstein: no
<holstein> techinstein: xfce is an entire environment
<holstein> techinstein: those tick boxes are more about compatibility
<techinstein> will then the problem might be becausei checked launch gnome services on start up? lol
<holstein> techinstein: i doubt it.. gnome doesnt auto-start your old session.. the session manager would though
<techinstein> Aha! i had clear saved sessions marked
<techinstein> its on default i think on ubuntu
<techinstein> for Xfce
 * techinstein shoots himself in the head....... Na jk
<holstein> techinstein: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. but the session manager is different
<techinstein> i know its just different desktop enviroments
<xubuntu127> hello can some one help me with the network because my wifi is no working
<xubuntu127> i  speak spanish and english too
<AR_> hello need hel with my wifi
<AR_> hep
<AR_> help
<xubuntu782> Hi xubuntu developpers, I m with xubuntu 14 on my netbook, yesterday after update, I get one error on terminal:
<xubuntu782> as info i don at added any ppa or so:
<xubuntu782> Configurando libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386 (0~git20131104-1) ... update-alternatives: error: la ruta alternativa /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtxc_dxtn_s2tc.so.0 no existe dpkg: error al procesar libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386 (--configure):  el subproceso instalado el script post-installation devolvió el código de salida de error 2 Se encontraron errores al procesar:  libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386 E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (
<ObrienDave> xubuntu782, the "trusty" version is not supported here. try #ubuntu+1
<xubuntu782> ah ok, thankyou ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> yw
<xubuntu375> Hi guys, is there anyone here who can answer just one question?
<bekks> !anyone | xubuntu375
<ubottu> xubuntu375: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu375> Hi, well it's not actually a support Q. I'm actually quite new to linux, ordinary desktop user, and i've been liking Xubuntu 13.10. Seems pretty straightforward and intuitive and also modern looking. What i'm interested in is how stable is the project? Would definitely like it being goon in a jiffy like solusos or fuduntu.
<ObrienDave> xubuntu375, personally, I think it will be around for as long as Ubuntu and XFCE are developed.
<Sysi> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Sysi> xubuntu is one of the official flavors, should be around as long as there are people developing it and currently situation doesn't look too bad
<xubuntu375> Thank you all. That's very good news.
<ObrienDave> I seriously doubt that Xubuntu will *POOF* anytime soon
<Sysi> unless canonical goes bat and all devs move to some other distro
<ObrienDave> there is always that :P
<bekks> Sysi: "...like, tomorrow." ;)
<xubuntu375> I doubt i ever had such a polished system installed in my life. Only thing that i'd like to see is file manager not displaying full names under folders, so they would be more symetric, like in nautilus. I suppose there's no workaround for that?
<ObrienDave> what do you mean by "not displaying full names under folders"
<xubuntu375> obriendave, i mean it displays the full name of the folder, and if the folder has a long title, the second row of folders is half a screen away from the upper row.
<xubuntu375> And in nautilus, the row spacing is fixed, and the full name of folder displays upon hovering.
<mautog1> hello
<ObrienDave> mautog1, greetings and welcome
<mautog1> hehehehe
<mautog1> hello im need help in latest version whisker menu in linux mint 13 lts i can not use whisker menu
<Sysi> mautog1: you need to ask the mint guys
<Poisoned_Dragon> Does anyone know the underpinnings to how the "indicator sound service" works?
<glenrock> Poisoned_Dragon: i don't, however this fixed it for me:   http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> glenrock, That is thoughful of you, but I'm talking from an operational standpoint. I already know how to fix it when it goes astray.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just wanted to know the packages involved.
<xubuntu553> hi guys, one Q. I want to install quodlibet, but software center wants to also install gstreamer0.10-alsa. is it okay if i let it install it, considering xubuntu uses pulseaudio?
<bazhang> sure
<xubuntu553> thanks bazhang!
<bazhang> if you want a more minimalist player, audacious is nice
<bazhang> quite similar to what xmms was
<Sysi> (like old winamp)
<bazhang> it's skinnable as well, iirc
<xubuntu553> i was content with gmusicbrowser in12.04, but here when i change the layout to itunes, or rhythmbox or exaile, it just won't sort the songs properly. I set the sorting manualy, but it resets every time. So i wouldn't prefer rhythmbox, as it's not light, and am looking into quodlibet :)
<Sysi> vlc is not too bad for music nowdays
<xubuntu553> Damn, looks nice :D
<xubuntu553> quod libet i mean :D
<xubuntu553> Must say 13.10 is all kinds of awesome. Looks great, runs great, stable as always. With Xubuntu, one does not know the real reasons of why sticking to an LTS :D Great work developers !
<xubuntu553> + does the project get any donations from purchased stickers on unixstickers?
<xubuntu854> Hello, I am trying to install xubuntu on to a hard drive. I keep getting an error saying the files are corrupted. I don't understand why I am getting this error, I downlaoded the files from the xubuntu site directly. If anyone has any info or advice, it would be greatly appreciated.
<bazhang> what files
<bazhang> it should be a single iso
<bazhang> did you use some windows tool to extract files?
<xubuntu854> no, i did everything linux
<bazhang> what files
<xubuntu854> the grub boot loader
<xubuntu854> It kept giving me an error saying it was corrupted
<bazhang> what exactly did you download
<bazhang> an iso?
<xubuntu854> yes
<bazhang> why are trying to install them as separate files
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like the iso needs checking
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> he quit
<jebs> hello. anyone here?
<budmaester> anyone know if you can setup logical drives after initial install is complete?
<jebs> anyone met the problem with installing DROPBOX on Xubuntu? ( "Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<jebs> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<jebs> ")
<baizon> jebs: how did you install dropbox?
<jebs> @baizon: tryed it with ubuntu software center
<jebs> and console mode also
<elfy> budmaester: yes - though it depends on who your partitions are set up as to whether it's easy or not
<jebs> @baizon: the ubuntu software center method did not complete so i ended up the process via terminal
<jebs> baizon: and after that i've installed it via terminal
<baizon> jebs: try clearing the nautlius settings
<baizon> or install samba
<jebs> baizon: how to clear the nautilus settings?
<jebs> baizon: i'll install samba.thanks!
<bazhang> perhaps he meant thunar, as nautilus is for gnome
<jebs> i have a question regarding that my VLC player has a bad quality playback of a highquality mp4 file movie. i thought i could be because my video card isn't recognised and because i have 1 gb ram. what do you think?
<bazhang> what do other players do eg mplayer
<holstein> could be just too much for the system to handle
<jebs> i'll try mplayer now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> hope you're not trying to play HQ mp4 on a very old processor/gpu.
<jebs> it's 1080px
<jebs> it's an old machine i got togheter to have a local linux in my room :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> what's you cpu/gpu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is it a desktop?
<jebs> i don't even know. i started using it now.
<jebs> how do i find out terminal?
<jebs> dekstop
<jebs> yes
<jebs> via terminal
<jebs> *
<bazhang> ctrl alt T
<jebs> i know that
<bazhang> sudo lshw
<Poisoned_Dragon> in terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<jebs> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+
<jebs> model: 4
<jebs> shouldn't it run a 1080px movie?
<Poisoned_Dragon> 720p, maybe
<Poisoned_Dragon> 1080p, you better have a good gpu
<Poisoned_Dragon> stick with 480p
<Poisoned_Dragon> 480p will play smoothly
<jebs> oleeee mplayer played it smoothly
<jebs> how to open mplayer other than via terminal?
<Poisoned_Dragon> huh, go figure
<jebs> i've opened it as mplayer "movie.mp4"
<jebs> but mplayer has no controls
<Poisoned_Dragon> doesn't xine run as a front end for mplayer?
<Poisoned_Dragon> if so, you could install that
<jebs> xine? i don't know about xine
<bazhang> !find smplayer
<ubottu> Found: smplayer, smplayer-themes, smplayer-translations
<jebs> ok.
<bazhang> gmplayer or smplayer I'd imagine
<jebs> i install smplayer now
<jebs> (i've always trusted vlc in windows, on android, on linux but looks like it isn't the best for every OS)
<bazhang> I've found mplayer able to handle everything
<jebs> but where do i access mplayer? i could open it only via terminal
<Poisoned_Dragon> I never had issues with vlc
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I don't play 1080p on old hardware.
<bazhang> alt f2 smplayer
<jebs> i have issues probably of my processor
<bazhang> the one thing vlc *will* play that others don't is video.iso
<jebs> smplayer is working fine for 1080px. thanks guys!
<bazhang> alternatively you could right click, open with
<jebs> i thought, because smplayer made it's place in the "multimedia" menu too
<peyam> xubuntu eats lots of ram
<holstein> maybe its some app in particular?
<jebs> but ubuntu is even worse. do you have other linux version recommandation?
<jebs> mint?
<jebs> xubuntu? kubuntu?
<bazhang> lubuntu
<jebs> which it's less ram?
<jebs> which eats less ram?
<jebs> really?
<bazhang> yes
<jebs> ok.
<jebs> is it the best for my little ram?
<peyam> Debian xfce should eat least ram
<bazhang> why not try it
<bazhang> peyam, but thats not support here
<jebs> i never tried Debian. is it "user-friendly"?
<bazhang> so why suggest it
<peyam> "Later testing showed that Xubuntu was at a disadvantage compared to Debian equipped with the Xfce desktop. Tests were conducted by DistroWatch on a Dell Dimension 4500 desktop machine, with an Intel 2 GHz processor and 384 MB of memory in April 2009, that compared Xubuntu 9.04 against an Xfce desktop version of Debian 5.0.1. These showed that Xubuntu used more than twice the RAM as Debian in simple tasks. Xubuntu also ran out of RAM doing
<peyam> everyday tasks, indicating that 384 MB of RAM was inadequate. The review concluded "It was obvious I had already run out of RAM and was starting to use swap space. Considering I wasn't doing very much, this was rather disappointing""
<bazhang> you can try lubuntu by installing lubuntu-desktop
<jebs> but i think i'll stick with lubuntu idea
<bazhang> !ot | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<peyam> bazhang, should I give him bad advice? just becouse its xubuntu channel?
<bazhang> peyam, this is not ##linux
<bazhang> peyam, there are other options, which are supported
<peyam> I dont recommend installing lxde dekstop in xubuntu. a fresh install is alwasy recommended
<peyam> bazhang, I answered a question and since it is xubuntu channel I have right to say the result of comparision of xubuntu with other distros
<bazhang> peyam, thats not for here
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support only, and other supported flavors
<peyam> bazhang, still I compare XUBUNTU with other distro.. its related to xubuntu
<bazhang> peyam, no
<jebs> ok. i'll note both. for today i'll try lubuntu. for tomorrow debian.
<peyam> bazhang, shut up and dont confuse other!
<peyam> jebs, yes Lubuntu sounds good
<jebs> i study comp.science so experiences are good.
<bazhang> peyam, be civil and remain on topic please
<holstein> jebs: nothing is going to make your machine any faster.. you might have better luck on something that uses less resources, such as lxde.. you can install lxde and try it out. its never been a problem for me
<holstein> jebs: i have had issues installing lubuntu-desktop for example
<jebs> i'll give it a try. we'll see how's it doin'
<peyam> jebs, other wise do the debian uunstable! it runs with xfce 10
<holstein> peyam: it would run what the user configures it to run, but that is OT here.. try the ot channel for that.. thanks
<peyam> holstein, what do you mean? there are documentation that xubuntu eats much more ram than debian. I can see it here on my conky . Im just running xchat and it eats 800 ram
<peyam> it is too much
<KaneKaka> I have a Compaq 435 Laptop, and the "F3" key alongside with 'T' and 'Y' stopped working. F3 on my laptop-keyboard was the brightening key, now I can't brighten up my screen. How can I fix this? I bought a USB keyboard but that keyboard's F3 key doesn't brighten up.
<xubuntu206> help
<xubuntu206> need help to install xubuntu 13.10
<xubuntu206> someone there?
<Gatis> HI I connected Windows Phone 8 to Lubuntu 13.10 and tried to move files insid SD card but i couldnt. I had error that its unsupported.. WHY?
<Gatis> I get this error: http://i43.tinypic.com/2468htv.png
<TheSheep> you should ask lubuntu or microsoft
<TheSheep> ah
<ObrienDave> Gatis, you need to install MTP support. check repos
<TheSheep> that's not an error
<TheSheep> actually it worked
<TheSheep> you can check that the files are there
<TheSheep> what failed is setting the same permissions on the copied files
<TheSheep> because that filesystem doesn't support those permissions
 * ObrienDave goes back to sleep ;P
<Gatis> TheSheep i can actually copy on SD card, delete from it, but i get this error when i move files inside SD to maps inside SD card
<Gatis> So SD format is the problem?
<TheSheep> Gatis: it's not really a problem
<TheSheep> the filesystem on the sd card simply doesn't have the same permission system as the linux filesystems
<TheSheep> so transferring the file permissions fails
<TheSheep> but the files should be there
<Gatis> No i dont see files there :(
<Gatis> As you see in picture above i tried to put picture in Christmas folder
<Gatis> im sad
<TheSheep> I suppose that MTP doesn't support overwriting
<Gatis> But i tried with Android phone in MTP it worked very well
<Gatis> I wanted to check if MTP is problem
<Gatis> How to fix this problem?
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | Gatis, you were warned in #kubuntu about this
<ubottu> Gatis, you were warned in #kubuntu about this: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ObrienDave> Airdroid might work for you. Play store
<Gatis> I do crosspost to get max help
<Gatis> But i cant get much help
<gayle> Hi, I am trying to create a livecd from scratch with XFCE4 as the main DE.
<gayle> When I test the ISO it keeps getting stuck on LightDM
<gayle> when I use MATE it does start the desktop. What am I doing wrong?
<gayle> I tried /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s xfce4 / xfce4-sesion / xubuntu-session
<gayle> oh yes, I also tried with the xubuntu-defaults package.
<gayle> helo
<ObrienDave> hello
<gayle> hello ObrienDave
<ObrienDave> why not just install Xubuntu? I have xfwm4 running ;)
<gayle> I did that, but I allways wanted to learn how to build a livecd. And I can't find the answer on the interweb :)
<ObrienDave> hmm, there is a package to build from scratch. can't think of the name
<xubuntu438> hello
<xubuntu438> Any body here ?
<xubuntu438> i need help please
<ObrienDave> nope, never
<xubuntu438> can u help me
<ObrienDave> that depends on what help you need
<xubuntu438> okay
<xubuntu438> i just install xubuntu
<xubuntu438> on my laptop but its only working in external screen
<xubuntu438> by VGA
<xubuntu438> the laptop screen is black
<ObrienDave> does it work if you disconnect monitor?
<xubuntu438> when i start the laptop i have the Acer logo etc... but when xubuntu start it's black
<xubuntu438> ya
<ObrienDave> ok, sec....
<xubuntu438> i mean is not working when i disconnect the monitor
<xubuntu438> can i sed you the output of "sudo lshw -c video"
<ObrienDave> ok. let me connect my monitor. just a second please
<xubuntu438> ok
<ObrienDave> dang, dropped power cord. brb
<xubuntu438> root@Acer-Aspire:/# sudo lshw -c video   *-display:0        description: VGA compatible controller        product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 07        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0   
<xubuntu438> when i done my research, many person tell me is problem of DISPLAY env setting
<xubuntu438> but i don't how to setup it
<ObrienDave> ok, under settings manager, run display
<xubuntu438> now i'm only connect with ssh
<ObrienDave> sorry, i don't know how to do it through ssh
<goodyear_blimp> im running 12.04 and getting a graphics glitch on start up across all my panels/icons and any program i open..after i open something it slowly fixes itself with lots of random black screens after probably 1-2 minutes . have a picture if anyones seen it as well here.. http://i.imgur.com/X6elFYq.jpg
<ObrienDave> goodyear_blimp, i would say that your graphics card is getting ready to *POOF*. have you checked ALL of the connections lately?
<goodyear_blimp> its brand new hah :X
<bekks> which doesnt mean it cant be broken.
<goodyear_blimp> actually i think its integrated honestly
<bekks> Which card is it, and which driver are you using?
<ObrienDave> goodyear_blimp, such details would be handy to know
<goodyear_blimp> yes they would.. i will mention i havent had any problem like this with any other distro. have ran a few off live usb
<Unit193> Well, that's a new one.
<goodyear_blimp> :/
<Unit193> Checked logs?
<MisterGr33n> Hi, can someone tell me how to "daemonize" Thunderbird in Xubuntu so it checks incoming emails even if window is closed ? Or tell me about another mail client ?
<Unit193> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71b-1 (saucy), package size 53 kB, installed size 240 kB
<MisterGr33n> Thanks i'll try that
<goodyear_blimp> my driver is i915 and  its an intel integrated  card, "hd graphics 2000"
<goodyear_blimp> i dont know really know how to check th logs
<goodyear_blimp> what would i be looking for?
<Unit193> goodyear_blimp: Well, "Anything that looks interesting" /var/log/syslog /var/log/Xorg.0.log and `dmesg`
<goodyear_blimp> " EQ overflowing." in xorg
<goodyear_blimp> looked that up and actually reminded me of another thing that happened before the glitching started,which is what he described..all windows froze and had to reboot
<goodyear_blimp> about 6 instances of that listed
<ObrienDave> please check all of your connections
<goodyear_blimp> alright i will
<bananagram> I'm runnign the installer from 13.04 to 13.10 an it's been stuck at "Configuring libxfce4-4" for the past couple hours
<bananagram> halfway through installing
<bananagram> it's hogging the disk
<bananagram> can I abort it?
<Unit193> Hours?  Sounds like something went wrong, or you have a computer from the 90s.
<bananagram> yeah
<ObrienDave> you updating from ISO or do-dist-upgrade?
<bananagram> it asked me to upgrade and I said, sure, why not, so i guess the second one
<ObrienDave> k
<bananagram> hm
<bananagram> the log says it finished upgrading that as well as libzephyr4, and it moved on to linux
<bananagram> not sure if it finished upgrading the kernel
<ObrienDave> let it do it's thing
<bananagram> it's been there for hours
<bananagram> I'm worried for my disk
<ObrienDave> oh, sorry, it's still stuck?
<bananagram> yeah
<bananagram> 267140KiB of buffers
<ObrienDave> well, i know a dist-upgrade can take quite a while, depending on connection speed, your processing power, etc.
<bananagram> I think I should just kill it
#xubuntu 2013-12-31
<bananagram> something definitely went wrong
<Unit193> That's what I'm thinking, can still normally recover from a half update.
<ObrienDave> do you have a 13.10 ISO available?
<bananagram> no, but I can download one
<ObrienDave> thinking that might be handy to have just in case
<bananagram> can I run upgrade again to complete it?
<ObrienDave> i think so, not 100% sure. Unit193 ?
<bananagram> bbl
<ObrienDave> k
<Unit193> bananagram: Yes and no, since your sources.list is on the next release, you just dist-upgrade from there.  AFAIK, it just doesn't do the last step of removing some obsolete packages.
<bananagram> Unit193: okay
<bananagram> isn't that done with an apt-get command?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bananagram> I mean removing obsolete packages
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Unit193> It updates them, but libdns99 is a package, and so is libdns98.  autoremove may take some, yeah.
<bananagram> okay
<bananagram> I don't know why but the disk is still being thrashed
<bananagram> even though the upgrader should be completely dead by now
<bananagram> 2/4 cores are constantly waiting for something
<ObrienDave> do you hear head noise (seeking) or is it just spinning?
<bananagram> I hear it doing somethign periodically
<bananagram> I don't know disk sounds well
<ObrienDave> if you hear subtle clicks it's probably seeking (reading/writing)
<bananagram> it's not doing that
<bananagram> every three or four seconds the sound peaks for a fraction of a second
<ObrienDave> probably seeking
<bananagram> then drops off, peaks again .2 seconds later, then drops off again
<ObrienDave> like a whirring noise? platter speed up and down?
<bananagram> collections of the writing noise
<bananagram> maybe
<ObrienDave> does the drive light blink/flash (not in a rhythm)
<bananagram> no, it's constant
<bananagram> is there an io monitor?
<ObrienDave> that i don't know.
<Unit193> htop can.
<bananagram> I switched to a tty and logged in and it's giving me periodic IO errors...
<bekks> bananagram: htop, iotop, vmstat
<bananagram> I don't like this
<bekks> bananagram: and sar as well.
<bekks> bananagram: Then investigate dmesg.
<fibz_> might want to look at the smart log
<bananagram> if I can get back to a terminal
<bananagram> there
<bananagram> wow, load average ~7
<ObrienDave> still stalled?
<bananagram> I'm backing up files
<Unit193> BTW, your name related to the game?
<bananagram> fsck should fix it but it's a bad idea to assume that
 * bananagram lost the game
<Unit193> Heh, wrong game.
<bananagram> what game?
<Unit193> Bananagrams.
<Cyberworm> hello
<bananagram> hello
<Cyberworm> whenever I try to set the system font to a bitmap font xfce4-panel crashes and can't be started again without changing the font in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml
<well_laid_lawn> if you try to start xfce4-panel from a terminal it should so some error message when it crashes
<Cyberworm> okay, just a sec
<Cyberworm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666335/ here you go
<well_laid_lawn> are you sure you are giving the name of bitmap font correctly?
<well_laid_lawn> in the right format?
<Cyberworm> yes, I set it via the settings-manager
<Cyberworm> I'm currently using the font in this terminal
<Cyberworm> also I just noticed a different error message that might be more relevant: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666340/
<well_laid_lawn> does seem like the font isn't in the correct form or the panel can't use bitmap fonts
<well_laid_lawn> but that's just a guess, if no one here can give any help someone in #xfce might know about it
<Cyberworm> thanks
<Cyberworm> be right back, rebooting
<xubuntu644> Anyone have an opinion on what's the best torrent for Xubuntu and regular Ubuntu?
<Unit193> Client?
<xubuntu644> Yea. I hard that Deluge Bit Torrent Client is good, but does it really matter?
<Unit193> Depends on what features you need, deluge has the ones I need so I use that one.
<xubuntu644> deluge
<xubuntu644> Do you know if it's possible in deluge to set it up to run a Clamav antivirus scan on  every download?
<Unit193> You can execute a program, so you should be able to no problem.
<xubuntu644> Sweet, thanks man.
<peyam> Im using 400 gb RAM and im doing nothing
<Unit193> Something tells me that's not quite right. :)
<peyam> well yes.
<peyam> 400 Gb for doing nothing. im glad it uses so much if it would go faster but the speed is not changing
<well_laid_lawn> you can use top in a terminal to see what's using the ram
<well_laid_lawn> 400mB isn't normal
<peyam> well_laid_lawn, wait
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666623/ well_laid_lawn
<peyam> well_laid_lawn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666623/
<peyam> 790356 used
<well_laid_lawn> peyam:  try   free -m   and look at used in the buffers/cache line
<peyam> ända disten jag gillar med ubuntu och den funkar inte
<peyam> well_laid_lawn, can u explain the column. whats is vir
<peyam> Mem:          3405        820       2585          0         66        381
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666650/ well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> there's no vir in that line
<peyam> first link
<peyam> u see I use 820 Mb ram
<well_laid_lawn> you should just worry about the buffers/cache line - the used column shows what you are usong
<peyam> yeah its still 400 Mb
<well_laid_lawn> paste the full output from free -m
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666655/
<well_laid_lawn> well that shows 549mB used - I guess the kernel is doing stuff since nothing showed in top or /proc/mem
<well_laid_lawn> been building programs or something?
<peyam> well im do matlab, it just simple calculations
<peyam> no linux extension. just simple calculations
<peyam> that are not running
<well_laid_lawn> you aren't using any swap so I wouldn't worry
<peyam> no
<well_laid_lawn> memory is there to be used
<peyam> yes. but if RAM usage is so high at doing nothing. what would happen if I actually do alot
<well_laid_lawn> what's the uptime ?
<peyam> 35 minutes
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6666623/  why is conky 609 M
<well_laid_lawn> you are doing something you have matlab and a chat open
<peyam> what does it mean
<peyam> no
<peyam> Matlab is not open at the moment
<peyam> only xchat is open
<well_laid_lawn> pkill conky and see what happens
<peyam> not so much diff
<well_laid_lawn> could be a bad option in conky
<well_laid_lawn> must be something on your end as no one else has that much ram used normally
<peyam> what do you mean?
<peyam> it was different , the out put.  but not so much
<peyam> from 194 to 193
<well_laid_lawn> peyam:  if you reboot does the ram used go to the same level ?
<peyam> yes
<peyam> or 6% if I close xchat
<peyam> well_laid_lawn, # Subtract file system buffers from used memory?
<peyam> no_buffers yes
<peyam> in conky
<well_laid_lawn> it goes to 400mB + ?
<peyam> no
<peyam> to 300
<peyam> or something. it will be less if I just leave the computer and do absolutely nothing
<well_laid_lawn> there must be something you are running that makes it go so high
<well_laid_lawn> maybe check autostarted apps or not run conky as a check
<peyam> I disable all stuff I dont need
<Travis> Hello
<Travis> Does anyone here know the login information, for when you try to use Xubuntu 14.04 on the live part of the install disk?
<elfy> Travis: yep - set language to English, use xubuntu as username - THEN set session to Xubuntu - then login
<Travis> aye
<Travis> danke!
<elfy> I've found that setting the session before use the username sets session back to xfce
<elfy> so do it in ^^order
<Unit193> Yep.
<elfy> caught me out a couple of times
<elfy> Travis: generally #xubuntu-devel , #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-quality would be the best bets for xubuntu dev talk - in that order if I'm about for QA things :)
<Travis> aye!
<elfy> though I am in all 3 of those channels
<Travis> I think I need to head there anyway
<Travis> I see something that doesn't look right.
<Gabriel> hi
<Gabriel> im new to xubuntu
<Gabriel> hello?
<brainwash> !ask Gabriel
<Gabriel> ??
<Sysi> !ask | Gabriel
<ubottu> Gabriel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brainwash> :)
<Gabriel> ok
<xubuntu256> Привет всем =)
<cfhowlett> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<newuseragus> hello!
<cfhowlett> newuseragus, greetings
<elfy> !ru | xubuntu256
<ubottu> xubuntu256: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<elfy> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<elfy> cfhowlett: bot's just slow then ...
<cfhowlett> it happens
<ObrienDave> greetings and happy almost new year ;P
<cfhowlett> gung hay fat choy
<ObrienDave> you do and you'll clean it up ;P
<cfhowlett> LOL - ok then
<Squall88uk> Hi again all. I need help again lol. Do you know how to make the background behind the text of desktop icons transparent? The solutions i found online didn't seem to work.
<ObrienDave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162092/how-do-i-change-background-color-of-the-desktop-icon-font
<Squall88uk> Cheers dave. I'll give that a try. It looks like it might be the same thing i already tried but it wasn't from that specific page so i'll see what happens and let you know.
<ObrienDave> k. good luck
<Squall88uk> Oh and have a good new year
<ObrienDave> u 2
<Squall88uk> just a quick query, when it says create .gtkrc-2.0 in my home folder does it mean /home or /home/squall
<ObrienDave>  /home/squall
<Squall88uk> thought so but wasn't 100%. Thanks
<ObrienDave> dang, it would not let me paste /home/squall without the space in front ;/
<Squall88uk> weird lol
<ObrienDave> ahhhh, HexChat assumes / leads a command LOL
<ObrienDave> sheesh, of course ;P
<ObrienDave>  home/squall :Unknown command
<ObrienDave> or IRC rather
<Squall88uk> command? you can use command in IRC? never used IRC until a few days ago
<ObrienDave> yes /j or /join #channel connect to a new channel. there are a lot more
<ObrienDave>  /nick {name} changes your nick
<Squall88uk> ah right cool. I'll remember that
<ObrienDave> oops, just did that in a dozen channels at once. my bad LOL
<Squall88uk> lol
<Squall88uk> It worked. The other pages i read were similar but they didn't work and they had me create another file aswell as the .gtkrc-2.0 one. Thanks again for the help.
<ObrienDave> not a problem. did you see the other link?
<ObrienDave> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/advanced
<Squall88uk> No I didn't see that one. Weirdly i went searching all over the xfce site last night to see if it was on there anywhere and i couldn't find it. I bow to your superior internet skills lol
<ObrienDave> no applause, just throw money ;P
<Squall88uk> :D *throws coins everywhere
<Squall88uk> Anyways thanks again for the help. I'm off to go play with those settings.
<ObrienDave> ok, have fun :)
<jtaylor3222> Adobe Reader 9.5.5 is not working with Ubuntu 13.10
<TheSheep> report a bug to Adobe perhaps
<jtaylor3222> Do you think that it's an Adobe bug?
<TheSheep> it's their software, and they didn't give us the sources to check, so it's up to them
<TheSheep> I simply have no way to check if it's a bug with their software
<TheSheep> because they didn't make their software available for debugging
<TheSheep> fortunately there are plenty of much better pdf readers in the ubuntu repos, they work and are fully supported by the ubuntu community
<jtaylor3222> Document Viewer does not scroll smoothly for me and it doesn't have the top and bottom scrollbar arrows.
<ObrienDave> jtaylor3222, how did you install it?
<jtaylor3222> Adobe or Document Viewer?
<TheSheep> evince is installed by default
<jtaylor3222> Yes
<jtaylor3222> Evince
<TheSheep> if that's what you mean by "document viewer"
<jtaylor3222> Correct, it's just missing the scrollbar arrows and does not scroll smoothly.
<TheSheep> there is also xpdf, gv, katarakt, okular, mupdf, pdfcube, zathura, qpdfview, and many others
<TheSheep> also, firefox can view pdf files
<TheSheep> and does it pretty well
<ObrienDave> Libre/Open office can read and write PDF
<jtaylor3222> I need a read that I can bookmark. I read ebooks from my online school and need to bookmark. I've tried xpdf, I'll try the others.
<jtaylor3222> I'm looking at a PDF in Libre Writer, I just need to figure out out to put it in full screen mode and add a comment as a bookmark.
<TheSheep> F11
<jtaylor3222> brb
<jtaylor3222> The Sheep?
<jtaylor3222> When I open a PDF Libre, it opens it in Draw. Which works fine. I figured out how to add a comment to use as a bookmark.
<jtaylor3222> Now I need to go into full screen mode, F11 take me to a styles menu.
<Sysi> try Alt F11
<brauleinchen> i watch a movie , mkv with vlc its all pixeled, sme movie with parole plays normal, wtf?
<SonikkuAmerica> jtaylor3222: And, if what Sysi said doesn't work, try using the now-antiquated pointing device to point your cursor at the "View" menu, press the left mouse button, and select "Full Screen."
<jtaylor3222> Alt F11 only removes the title bar at the top, I need to go into some type of full screen mode and removes the tools in the top and bottom for a little while.
<jtaylor3222> Draw 4.1 does not have that option in the view tab
<morket> hi! i installed samba (with gui) in xubuntu, but it does not appear in the list and application finder doesn't see it. what am i doing wrong?
<holstein> morket: what are you trying to do? samba doesnt get a menu entry
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<SonikkuAmerica> jtaylor3222: ... you told us you were using Writer, not Draw.
<morket> i'm trying to share files between my pc with win 7 and laptop with xubuntu
<morket> yesterday i tried with ubuntu and had some problems
<morket> but in xubuntu i can't even find where it's launched
<SonikkuAmerica> morket: What medium are you trying to use? USB stick? SD card? Tuna-fish sandwich?
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<holstein> morket: samba is one way to do that, but you dont install samba and click on a samba icon and share.. its a bit more involved
<jtaylor3222> I open the PDF in Writer and then it automactically opens the PDF in Draw
<morket> yeah , i know. i got it to (nearly) work in ubuntu, my win machine could see ubuntu shares and work with them, but not vice versa
<holstein> morket: its not "launched" like that.. you would launch something to browse samba shares
<morket> kept asking me for password repeatedly, although i entered a correct one
<morket> so... let's put it like this: where do i begin?
<morket> anyone?
<holstein> morket: i begin by using something in windows to communicate with ssh on linux.. you can read up on samba more though.. samba works well
<holstein> morket: whats the goal? a persisten share? or just sharing a file?
<holstein> morket: dropbox-like tools are handy
<morket> persistent. so i never have to use a flash drive to transfer my files. and also transfer them fast. gigabytes at a time. dropbox-like things are too slow for that
<holstein> morket: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1845244 might suggest a few guis
<holstein> morket: local, drop-box-like things that you control on your network will be fast as your network
<morket> but nothing beats interacting through the local network directly. that's the goal
<holstein> morket: let us know what you decide to go with
<morket> sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<morket> i did this
<morket> it's installed now
<holstein> morket: i also like using gigolo from the linux side.. i use it to connect to may different things.. but, the backend setup of samba and permissions will be an issue if you are having issues with them now
<morket> i don't suppose you could kindly direct me step by step? :) or maybe some teamviewer or something?
<holstein> morket: it really depends on things like the windows config
<holstein> morket: i can tell you, step by step, i start at the beginning, taking down *everything* like local firewalls.. i'll enable test accounts.. its not trivial, but totally do-able
<morket> well i used some guides for joining workgroup
<holstein> morket: sure.. what guides? did you do it correctly? those can create permissions errors
<morket> but they failed at some points, and for many people, because of some changes since version "X"
<holstein> morket: i dont personally have a windows machine, so i dont bother with samba.. when a windows box shows up, i'll use http://www.swish-sftp.org/ to quickly communicate via ssh, which i prefer
<morket> is doing it with ssh more simple than with windows workgroup?
<holstein> morket: "Simple" will be relative
<holstein> morket: i dont need samba running, and i already have ssh running.. so, its more appropriate for me
<EDinNY> Anyone using a laptop? for some reason when the power is plugged it, the monitor dims...what is the name of the power daemon that should be running?
<holstein> EDinNY: i usually start looking at the graphics drivers first in those cases.. if there is a proprietary option you havent tried
<EDinNY> Don't think so. no proprietary drivers for this Dell
<holstein> EDinNY: confirm what you graphics hardware is..
<EDinNY> Where do I look?
<EDinNY> give me a command line if you have one...
<EDinNY> xfce4 power manager does not seem to be running...
<EDinNY> I say I want to start it, but so far I just get the spinner...
<EDinNY> holstein?
<EDinNY> fce4 Power Manager is not running, do you want to launch it now?<- does not seem to "take" when I click "yess"
<holstein> EDinNY: first, see what graphics hardware you have
<SonikkuAmerica> EDinNY: What. Graphics. Hardware. Do. You. Have? Run [ lspci ] please.
<EDinNY> holstein: can you suggest how to do that?
<SonikkuAmerica> EDinNY: In a terminal.
<EDinNY> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<SonikkuAmerica> So this is an Intel 945G integrated GPU.
<EDinNY> is the generic driver good enough?
<EDinNY> ...or rather the included one in Ubuntu?
<holstein> EDinNY: its not a "generic" driver
<holstein> EDinNY: its actually one provided to linux by intel... and it typically works pretty well, depending on many things
<holstein> EDinNY: what i usually do first is look for and apply upgrades
<EDinNY> done
<holstein> EDinNY: you can do that in a terminal with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<EDinNY> I knew that. done
<EDinNY> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<SonikkuAmerica> EDinNY: Also, did you check in the Settings Manager?
<SonikkuAmerica> Power Manager > On AC Power > Monitor tab > Reduce screen brightness when the computer is inactive for: ?
<holstein> EDinNY: on one of my machines (intel) the keyboard controls for the brightness are not in the correct place.. the function keys
<EDinNY> yep.
<EDinNY> not sure which function key
<holstein> EDinNY: thats the thing.. im sure the labels, but the labels are wrong.. so, its actually quite impossible to be sure without just trial and error
<holstein> i also have 2 (intel) that i had to all kernel lines to for the brightness
<EDinNY> had to what?
<SonikkuAmerica> *add kernel lines?
<EDinNY> ok
<holstein> EDinNY: the word "all" above is a typo.. should have been "add"
<EDinNY> got it
<holstein> EDinNY: i found this by searching "ubuntu" with the *exact* model of the hardware.. if you'd like to share that, im sure someone would be glad to help you search
<EDinNY> oops. I was using the wrong terminal...
<EDinNY> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<EDinNY> still intel, but not sure of the model
<holstein> EDinNY: i would need the model of the machine to help.. its usually on the bottom somewhere.. that graphics chip can be on many machine
<EDinNY> trying via service tag...
<holstein> EDinNY: that will be delll specific.. you will want to use the tag at dell, then you can search for soemthing that the community would talk about
<xubuntu581> alguien en español?
<Pici> !es | xubuntu581
<ubottu> xubuntu581: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bananagram> !es > name would be more accurate
<ozberk> hi everyone
<ozberk> happy new years :D
<GridCube> :D happy to you too
<ozberk> GirdClube you are the only one who cares that message thank you buddy :D
<TheSpirit> Hey, I need help. I installed Xubuntu but my computer still boots Windows.
<GridCube> TheSpirit, how did you installed? using an usb?
<ozberk> you computer doesn't like xubuntu maybe ok lets get serious are you sure you booting right hdd
<GridCube> if you did then grub might have ended installed into it
<TheSpirit> I installed via USB.
<GridCube> i would suggest you to retry booting the installer media and use boot-repair to choose the proper place for grub
<TheSpirit> If I make gparted make a partition have a boot flag, would it work?
<GridCube> TheSpirit, also UEFI machines sometimes disregard installers and keep doing whatever they want, again, best solution is boot-repair
<TheSpirit> I don't believe I have a UEFI machine.
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> TheSpirit, if booting with the usb works then boot to the desktop, (press whatever key in the boot stage that ask you to choose boot media) and then when you are at your desktop run "sudo update-grub" without the usb present
<Azelphur> Hey folks, I set my laptops power saving settings to only lock the screen when the lid is closed, yet whenever I close the lid it goes into standby. Any ideas?
<TheSpirit> GridCube, I'm not understanding. I don't know how to boot to my desktop.
<TheSpirit> I'm running the OS from my USB right now.
<GridCube> TheSpirit, then i would strongly suggest you to use boot-repair
<TheSpirit> How do I put it on a USB if my USB is already being used to run this?
<ozberk> maybe you can use laptop porwe tools or something lşke that but I can't remember
<GridCube> TheSpirit, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> you need to install it and then run it, full instructions are at the wiki
<TheSpirit> Where do I install?
<GridCube> TheSpirit, read the wiki
<GridCube> please
<GridCube> it has words that explain
<TheSpirit> I don't see a download link.
<TheSpirit> I'm on sourceforge.
<TheSpirit> Can't find download.
<GridCube> good gods
<GridCube> you... you can't read?
<GridCube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<GridCube> it says every single step you need to do
<GridCube> like every simple step
<makachu> great, there is boot repair topic.
<makachu> I've lost a USB flashdrive's partition boot record
<makachu> that FAT32 partition boot record was overwritten with the file boot.img
<makachu> now it become a partition with unknown file system
<makachu> and I still long for that 512 bytes
<TheSpirit> GridCube, okay, I'm running it. It says it will delete my 6th sector of sda. How do I tell what that is?
<bekks> TheSpirit: What does it tell _exactly_?
<TheSpirit> Too late, I clicked Yes.
<TheSpirit> I hope I didn't mess anything up.
<bekks> We dont know.
<TheSpirit> I think it's done. Let me restart.
<bekks> A little bit impatient...
<ObrienDave> JUST a bit :)
<GridCube> makachu, try testdisk
<makachu> @GridCube what testdisk can do. Can it recover that partition?
<GridCube> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<GridCube> it will try to recover your mbr
<bekks> makachu: It will try to.
<GridCube> makachu, it can try to do that
<makachu> It is actually a USB flashdrive partition. say, apacer AH321 16GB with factory settings. I've never formatted it.
<GridCube> you can use testdisk to try and recover partitions by whole, or photorec to recover the files to a different place
<GridCube> makachu, i don't think testdisk cares about that
<TheSpirit> GRUB works now, but it doesn't show Windows as an option.
<GridCube> TheSpirit, run sudo update-grub
<TheSpirit> Okay.
<makachu> I've overwritten the partition boot record. without any backup. Not a master boot record. the two things are different
<bekks> TheSpirit: MAybe it was Windows on your sda6 partition.
<TheSpirit> sda5 was my max.
<bekks> makachu: Then you will have a data loss.
<GridCube> makachu, it will try to recover any partition table you want
<TheSpirit> Anyway, GridCube, it said it found Windows.
<TheSpirit> Thanks, it probably works now.
<bekks> GridCube: The partition table is still intact. The filesystem header is lost.
<GridCube> TheSpirit, then you have it already in your grub list
<TheSpirit> Let me check.
<TheSpirit> Great.
<GridCube> reboot if you want and check it
<TheSpirit> I might as well start installing some apps for Ubuntu now.
<GridCube> bekks, that doesnt matter it will try to recover any old version that is still present
<GridCube> i've recovered partitions that where old as 3 years with testdisk
<GridCube> XD
<bekks> GridCube: It strongly does matter since those are totally different things. And there is no "old version" of a filesystem header.
<GridCube> files where all corrupted
<GridCube> bekks, correct
<bekks> GridCube: Partition headers are different from filesystem headers - you are aware of that fact.
<GridCube> then probably he should try to recover the files using photorec and then reformat the drive
<TheSpirit> Any way to make XFCE more like Windows 7's taskbar?
<GridCube> TheSpirit, probably, have you searched the internet for any tutorial?
<TheSpirit> Of course not, I have you guys here to guide me.
<bekks> TheSpirit: Dont expect anyone in here to know how Windows 7 looks like :)
<TheSpirit> I'm only on Linux for Valgrind.
<TheSpirit> I hate Linux.
<bekks> Then why do you use it at all?
<TheSpirit> Valgrind.
<TheSpirit> I need it for debugging.
<bekks> Good luck then.
<GridCube> TheSpirit, you can add a dock like awn that should emulate how the windows task bar works, probably, i don't use it anyway
<TheSpirit> Why can't I input numbers for row size in XFCE?
<GridCube> what is row size?
<bekks> For row size of what?
<TheSpirit> Panel preferences.
<TheSpirit> XFCE is GTK?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> gtk2
<TheSpirit> Haha I can't wait to start creating Qt apps on this computer.
<TheSpirit> ;)
<makachu> GridCube many thanks for your suggestions. congrats for your successful partition recovery
<GridCube> makachu, P: i dont have any problem at the moment thanks all the gods
<makachu> What I am looking now is a new flashdrive of the same model. and copy its partition boot record to the damaged one.
<makachu> I think it could work.
<GridCube> makachu, as i said, if you just need the files they photorec is your friend
<GridCube> then you can just reformat the drive
<makachu> formatting is just the worst thing I could do. the file allocation table would be wiped out.
<makachu> with zeros
<GridCube> thats... thats what im saying. recover the files to somewhere safe and restart
<Silver_> hi
<Guest24826> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ozberk> 20 minutes left in TR
<zbrkxbr> 6 minutes to go
<ozberk> four minutes to go
<ozberk> happy new years from Turkey :)
<ozberk> Beucresth and Athens too :)
<Spike29> ozberk: thanks :)
<Spike29> still one hour to go in France :p
<Spike29> ozberk: how's the future ? :p
<ozberk> hopefull :
<ozberk> :D
<Spike29> Nice :D
<ozberk> and yours ?
<Spike29> I'm still living in the past :S
<Spike29> But 2014 should be a good year (thanks to Xubuntu 14.04 :D )
<ozberk> leave the past man :d
<i3luefire_> so if i wanted to have a program run 10 minutes after bootup without user intervention how would i do that?
<Spike29> i3luefire_: add "sleep 600 && YOUR_PROGRAM_COMMAND" in autostart programs
<i3luefire_> thanks
<Spike29> sleep 600 will delay your program from 600 seconds = 10 minutes
<i3luefire_> that is perfect
<Spike29> :)
<i3luefire_> i knew there was an easy way.
<ozberk> 00:15 in Turkey now
<Spike29> 23:15 here :p
<ozberk> the first quarter of an hour in new year :D
<zbrkxbr> Jingle Bells  Daleks Smell TARDIS laid an egg - Rose is gone River Song  The Doctor Got Away :D
<zbrkxbr> https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/184511_4713957122251_147461566_n.jpg    for doctor who fans
<holstein> zbrkxbr: use the OT channel for that.. thanks!
#xubuntu 2014-01-01
<Juv1228> hi, I am using xubuntu 13.10 on a new machine here and when I try to take a screenshot, with either xfce4-screenshooter or shutter, it 'lags'
<Juv1228> the entire xfce environment slows to a crawl, and if I wait a few minutes  the screenshot completes fine.
<Juv1228> if I switch VT's (ctrl-alt-f1 then back to f7) it stops in the middle of the screenshot and I end up with something like this
<Juv1228> http://i.imgur.com/KjqXKSm.png
<Juv1228> where ever it was in the process of screenshotting, it just tiles that bit to fill the rest
<Juv1228> so the longer I wait, the more complete the image is
<Juv1228> has anyone ever seen this before? its rather bizarre to me
<GridCube> Juv1228, try using scrot
<GridCube> i've seen this issue with my second monitor when its not on
<Juv1228> no shit, scrot works perfectly
<Juv1228> has a bug report been filed about this?
<Juv1228> at least i can screenshot now, but the nice thing about shutter/xfce4-screenshooter is you can just pick a window/region
<Juv1228> I guess scrot can do this too actually
<GridCube> you can save the image and then crop it with gthumb
<Juv1228> GridCube, i probably should have read the scrot manpage, since it has -s flag which does interactive region selection
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> good :D
<xubuntu789> hello
<xubuntu789> does xubuntu has privacy setting，I am worry about this
<bekks> xubuntu789: Which "privacy setting" do you mean in detail?
<Sh1G3rU> what kind? internet traces , logs
<xubuntu789> yes
<bekks> xubuntu789: "yes" is not a valid answer to "what..." :)
<Sh1G3rU> xubuntu789, internet traces are mostly those left behind by your broser
<Sh1G3rU> browser*
<Sh1G3rU> i would set firefox to permamently stay in private mode for starter
<Sh1G3rU> then the system logs, accesses etc
<xubuntu789> ubuntu has a privacy setting in system setting
<xubuntu789> but
<xubuntu789>  I
<xubuntu789>  dont find in xubuntu
<Sh1G3rU> xubuntu789, ubuntu and unity have another aproach to things for starting you recieve ads directly to your desktop while in xfce you dont
<Sh1G3rU> hi ObrienDave
<xubuntu789> I just want to be monitored when I use my computer
<xubuntu789> dont want
<Sh1G3rU> then you are in the right place with xubuntu
<Sh1G3rU> activate ufw
<bekks> xubuntu789: Monitored by whom?
<bekks> xubuntu789: your ISP will always know what you are doing.
<Sh1G3rU> unless you use a VPN
<xubuntu789> canonical company
<bekks> xubuntu789: Even in Ubuntu Canonical has no clue what you are doing.
<Sh1G3rU> ObrienDave,  are you still having internet issues?
<xubuntu789> Thanks,I have no questions
<ObrienDave> Sh1G3rU, howdy, happy new year
<Sh1G3rU> happy new year ObrienDave
<Sh1G3rU> iv been into 2014 for 2 hours now :p
<ObrienDave> yes, big time
<Sh1G3rU> ObrienDave, finally you net seem stable
<ObrienDave> am i still here?
<glenrock> i installed the Faenza icon theme from source and the user-available.png icon for Pidgin isn't working.  any idea how to go about resolving that?   i see the icon in the status/16 folder, but the normal pidgin logo only appears in the notification area
<xubuntu786> HAPPY NEW YEARS
<xubuntu786> i'm gaii
<SonikkuAmerica> Uh... OK, Happy 2014...
<uBUXUBu> happy new years xubuntites
<uBUXUBu> thank u
<SonikkuAmerica> ...
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you just answer... yourself?
<cfhowlett> LOL
<vespertilio> hi there
<Yammer> I love xubuntu!
<koell> i love lubuntu!
<Yammer> Well, some of us have to be diffrent I guess :P
<koell> The L is for lightweight :P
<Yammer> lol, xfce isn't so heavy,.but yeah lxde is lighter
<beginner> after i entering my encryption password, xubuntu fail to boot. I get initramfs console. Same with recovery mode. Where i need to begin in order to fix
<koell> Yammer: i need to test xfce before. but there are some xfce elements in lubuntu too such as the power manager
<Yammer> koell: That's the nice thing about linux, you aren't locked into on DE, and your fav apps for one will run in other DE's
<Yammer> Mostly
<koell> yeah mostly :D
<koell> Yammer: first time here? i love those small channels with just a hundred people in
<Yammer> Unity... stinks
<Yammer> koell: Not really, I've been here before. I am just not a huge IRC fan.
<beginner> anyone ?
<Yammer> Sorry beginner, I am just an end user
<Yammer> You might want to try the main Ubuntu chat, the only diff is that xubuntu has a diffrent DE
<koell> beginner: me too, just use the clicki-bunti as it is :D
<Sysi> koell: a channel with several hunder people being small? try #xubuntu-offtopic
<koell> Sysi: still better than #debian or #ubuntu with 1k join/left msgs ;)
<Sysi> sure
<Yammer> Well my new install is almost done, see you on the flip side.
<koell> Is there a GTK/QT-ish look n feal of Chromium/Chrome available? The default one looks so cross-platform terrible ugly, I dont want to use.
<holstein> koell: i look in the settings for the browser, and i find options for using the system theme, or one custom in the browser
<xubuntu165> Hey can someone tell me if  Xbuntu run Chrome or just Chromium?
<Sh1G3rU> they can both
<xubuntu165> Cool, I was thinking about getting the Odroid
<xubuntu165> it's basically the specs of a galaxy s 3
<Sh1G3rU> omg be careful with that it can cause seisures :P
<xubuntu165> oh news to me
<Sysi> chrome probably won't run on arm hardware
<Sysi> unless google compiles it on that too, I haven't checked
<xubuntu165> oh ok thanks, i'll try to ask the odroid people
<Sysi> download page seems to only offer i686/amd64
<Sysi> even if you're big fan of the pdf reader in chrome, flash is gonna be bigger problem, on all browsers
<holstein> you would ask "the chrome people" to make a version for the device/arch.. you cant ask the device to become compatible
<xubuntu165> oh ok
<Sh1G3rU> is there any petition we can sign in to stop flash from raging. i believe we can reach 7 billions signs in few minutes
<Sysi> try to get people to contribute to shumway rather
<Sh1G3rU> whats shumway?
<Sysi> http://mozilla.github.io/shumway/
<rayduf> why montreal  second city of  canada is not in time zone
<holstein> rayduf: you pick the timezone.. there should be other places that reflect that timezone
<rayduf> no  sorry  check  all over
<holstein> rayduf: you pick a city in the same tz.. there is no localization going on there
<rayduf> on 1st install it  gave me  toronto   which  is  1 h diff
<rayduf> im in  montreal  area
<holstein> rayduf: manually select what works for you.. you can set this later, as well
<rayduf> yes  but  no  montreal  even  after
<Sh1G3rU> motreal is there
<Sh1G3rU> it gave you by default toronto because probably your ip belongs to some toronto isp
<holstein> should be.. i use new york city, though im 600 miles from there
<Sh1G3rU> and thats how it defines where you are
<rayduf> motreal   or  montreal
<rayduf> i know  ny  is  on same  time zone
<holstein> rayduf: choose one based on the tz.. the city is not important there
<rayduf> fine  but  ubuntu  giver it  to me  auto
<holstein> rayduf: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<rayduf> somebody   just  forget it   admit  it
<holstein> rayduf: could be a different IP now
<rayduf> where is  time zone in xubuntu
<holstein> rayduf: during the install?
<rayduf> after  install
<holstein> these ways are more generic, and should work on most linux distros http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux ..this looks like what i would expect in xubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/232592/xubuntu-12-04-wrong-time-change-system-language
<rayduf> thx holstein
<user23213> can somebody help ? xubuntu fail to boot. I get initramfs console. Dont know what happening, what i need to do first ?
<user23213> to fix this ?
<holstein> user23213: i would test the hardware
<user23213> hardware is ok, im using pc now. on live usb...
<holstein> user23213: if you are on the live USB, then, you can test the hard drive properly from there
<user23213> how to do that ?
<user23213> you mean with fsck ?
<holstein> user23213: i use "gsmartcontrol" to run at least a short test
<holstein> user23213: fsck is a different tool
<user23213> yeah, i know. i was thinking maybe i need to check filesystem
<user23213> you talking about checking hdd for bad sectors or what ?
<holstein> user23213: i would test the physical hard drive.. then, run a filesystem check/test.. then, consider replacing the parts if needed, or reinstall if necessary
<holstein> user23213: im talking about checking the hardware.. for whatever may be bad
<user23213> ok
<user23213> i will look at that
<Vito_> hello
<Guest67302> is there anyone who could help me resolving my screen resolution problems in Xubuntu?
<knome> Guest67302, ask away and we'll see if somebody is able to answer
<koell1> i'll try my best
<Guest67302> the problem is that i have a laptop
<Guest67302> and xubuntu sees my laptop monitor as a default
<knome> if *that's* the problem, i'll take the laptop and you're good ;)
<Guest67302> so i am able to set 1024x768 resolution instead of 1440x900
<Guest67302> well, is there any way that you could guide me through changing this?
<Guest67302> sorry for my english
<knome> are you trying to use an external monitor?
<knome> or just can't set the laptop monitor to the full resolution?
<Guest67302> i cant set 1440x900 instead of 1024x768
<Guest67302> but when i connected external monitor it didnt work anyway
<Guest67302> i mean thats not the biggest issue right now
<Guest67302> if there is some way i could set this higher resolution
<Guest67302> that would save me
<Guest67302> i tried couple different distros
<Guest67302> neither of them work
<Guest67302> would like to stay with xubuntu
<koell1> usually this should work out of the box
<Guest67302> in windows that problem do not exist cause there are drivers only for windows
<Guest67302> maybe that's the case
<koell1> Guest67302: whants the name of your laptop? you may find others with the same problem in forums
<Guest67302> i tried
<Guest67302> it's been like half a year i have this problem
<koell1> omg this sucks
<Guest67302> is there any way i could force linux to use some resolution or sth?
<holstein> Guest67302: what hardware do you have?
<Guest67302> i have found a solution for my graphic card written especially for xubuntu on this site
<Guest67302> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<Guest67302> but when i followed the guide
<Guest67302> and restarted pc
<Guest67302> xorg crashed
<holstein> Guest67302: what hardware to you have?
<holstein> Guest67302: an sis card?
<Guest67302> tell me command so i can paste it to you
<Guest67302> yes
<holstein> Guest67302: i have one sis chip... i just dont use it anymore
<holstein> Guest67302: these days, hardware is so resonable, i usually just try and purchase with linux support in mind
<holstein> Guest67302: that doesnt mean you can put a custom xorg.conf in place that may do what you are trying to do
<holstein> Guest67302: TBH, im surprised the external display port works at all.. on my via chip, it doesnt work at all
<holstein> Guest67302: the guide you reference is for 12.04.. are you using 12.04?
<Guest67302> yes
<Guest67302> i downloaded xubuntu especially for this
<Guest67302> didnt work
<Guest67302> and that was like couple months ago
<holstein> Guest67302: the guide states it will not workk anymore
<koell1> you may try lubuntu :D
<holstein> "Unfortunately you can't use this solution in main Ubuntu 12.04, because starting with 12.04.2 (second point release), main Ubuntu 12.04 no longer has the original kernel tree and X.org, which are required for this solution. "
<holstein> koell1: lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu
<holstein> koell1: no different driver support there
<holstein> you are welcome to try lubuntu live, but the support will be the same
<Guest67302> Xubuntu 12.04 and Lubuntu 12.04 still have the original kernel tree and X.org, and will never change that.
<Guest67302> it stays that it will work on xubuntu and lubuntu
<koell1> holstein: weird, because i switched 3 months ago from ubuntu to lubuntu because my thouchpad didn't work there anymore
<Guest67302> but not ubuntu
<Guest67302> well its not true anyway
<holstein> koell1: its more likely ubuntu 12.04 didnt support it, and lubuntu 13.10 did..
<Guest67302> cause when i tried this display just crashed
<holstein> Guest67302: they will have the same xorg versions in the repo
<Guest67302> and i could only use text mode
<holstein> Guest67302: the point release is what is referenced there, and relevant
<holstein> Guest67302: from 12.04.2 on..
<holstein> Guest67302: *all* 12.04 versions will still have the older version
<Guest67302> i tried newer version too
<Guest67302> but problem was the same
<Guest67302> so i decided to stay with the lts
<Guest67302> anyway u guys have any idea what should i try to do?
<holstein> Guest67302: the *older* version is what you need
<Guest67302> older then 12.04?
<holstein> Guest67302: i know nothing about that guide, but its asking for you to use 12.04
<Guest67302> what for?
<holstein> Guest67302: *not* 12.04.*
<holstein> Guest67302: for the guide.. 12.04 is not the same as 12.04.2..
<Guest67302> yeah and im using version which this guide is asking me for
<Guest67302> what?
<holstein> Guest67302: if you have a currrently installed and up to date 12.04, then that is *not* the version
<Guest67302> lol
<holstein> Guest67302: every 6 months 12.04 gets rev'd
<holstein> Guest67302: the original 12.04 is what is referenced in the guide.. not 12.04.newer
<holstein> and, im not saying that guide works
<Guest67302> is there any way i can get this version?
<Guest67302> shouldnt i downloaded uptades or sth?
<holstein> Guest67302: yes. you download it, and dont update
<Guest67302> that seems weird
<holstein> Guest67302: yes.. i suggest applying updates, and not following this guide
<Guest67302> well but that doesnt solve my problem
<holstein> Guest67302: but, if you want to use it, you'll need to follow it, by using the older version of 12.04, and not upgrading it
<Guest67302> i will have lower resolution forever
<Guest67302> its not like i want to use it
<Guest67302> i just want to solve my problem
<Guest67302> but i dont know how to set higher resolution
<holstein> Guest67302: and im not sure that this solves it, ether
<holstein> either*
<Guest67302> i know that native resolution of this monitor is 1440x900
<Guest67302> cause thats the res i had in windows
<holstein> Guest67302: thats not in debate..
<Guest67302> and thats hat i want
<holstein> Guest67302: the vendor supports windows
<Guest67302> u mean i cant do that?
<holstein> Guest67302: nothing about linux or xubuntu is preventing that.. but the vendor is not making that easy, and yes, it may not be possible
<Guest67302> well u have any idea what should i do to try to change that?
<Guest67302> any command which i can follow
<Guest67302> i am not rly good with linux
<Guest67302> but i think that a year writing in forums of all distros is when i can say ive had enough
<Guest67302> just wanted to drive by and ask there
<Guest67302> so there is no way?
<Guest67302> or nothing you can think of right now?
<holstein> Guest67302: there can be no way, correct.. ideally, the vendor would provide a drive
<holstein> driver
<Guest67302> well there is a driver
<holstein> Guest67302: you can also sometimes use a custom xorg.conf.. but, its not trivial
<Guest67302> i just dont know how to install it
<holstein> Guest67302: sure.. but, i think its for a different operating sytem, correct?
<Guest67302> nah i found a driver especially for linux
<Guest67302> from sis
<holstein> Guest67302: if not, link the driver, and maybe someone can help.. ideally, the creator of the driver will help
<holstein> Guest67302: link the driver, friend
<Guest67302> oh i just realised its intended for redhat
<Guest67302> http://w3.sis.com/download/
<Guest67302> linux, igp drivers, sis 750 series
<holstein> Guest67302: i see nothing for 750
<holstein> Guest67302: only 740
<holstein> Guest67302: 730 ad 740
<Guest67302> how can i check mine with a command in xubuntu?
<holstein> Guest67302: i use lspci in a terminal
<Guest67302> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Guest67302> which is exacly the one in this guide
<Guest67302> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<holstein> Guest67302: i see nothing available at the site for those #'s
<Guest67302> that ones wont be compatible?
<holstein> Guest67302: you'd have to ask the folks who make it, but if it doesnt say "supports your device", then theres nothing that makes me think it would
<holstein> i know, since i have prior experience with sis, i would just be glad its working..
<Guido1> hello, I'm using seamnkey and firefox on xubuntu. some websits ask if it is allowed to get information about the location. if i say "yes" it doesn't work. if i use the same browsers on windows xp it works. so i assume that it has to do with xubuntu.
<holstein> what doesnt work, Guido1 ?
<Guido1> holstein: If you for example visit the webside https://www.couchsurfing.org/ and you log in the webside wants to know the location of you (determined by the ip)
<Guido1> in the browser I say that the webside may get this information, but the webside doesn't get the information
<Guido1> if i use the same browser on windows XP it works
#xubuntu 2014-01-02
<swope> hi
<swope> install completed, time to restart. :)
<swope> bye
<partition> y
<brand0> partition
<david2> Hi.
<Meldon> I just compiled and installed Realtek Intel HDA Linux driver (3.0) version 5.18 and after rebooting my Xubuntu won't boot completely. How can I manually roll back/fix while in a Xubuntu Live session (the bootloader Xubuntu installed won't go to GRUB)?
<Meldon> And where does it put the boot log file so I can see why it won't boot?
<ghty> Does anybody know where the app menu xml files are located? I'd like to edit the menu in vi
<user23234> hello. i want to mount my luks encrypted volume, i fallowing this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940904
<user23234> but i get error that my volume already mounted...
<user23234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6677582/
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | user23234
<ubottu> user23234: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<user23234> sorry ;)
<Guest48251> In need of some ATI driver related assistance, anyone able to help?
<ObrienDave> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Guest48251> simply attempting ot be cordial, apologies. running xubuntu 12.04 fresh install, trying to install latest ati driver package, upon attempting install, fglrx needs to be removed and updated. attempted running "sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh" I received "sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<Guest48251> synaptic package manager indicates fglrx 2.12.104 is installed, looking for best way to completely remove fglrx and install newest version.
<cfhowlett> Guest48251, sudo apt-get purge fglrx   would do remove
<Guest48251> alright, gave that a go, and oddly enough, "Package fglrx is not installed, so not removed" though as mentioned synaptic package manager indicates 2:12.04 is installed
<ObrienDave> refresh synaptic
<Guest48251> still shows installed, indicated by check mark in far left column
<xubuntu950> Can i use "playonlinux" with xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu950, yues
<cfhowlett> yes
<xubuntu950> yes ? Oh thank you, i'm new in the community, and i appreiate your support.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu950, enjoy your *buntu!
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, how can i fix a partial kernel update on a usb stick?
<xubuntu950> Wich one do have i to take between :All distibutions / Archlinux/ Debian/ Fedora / Frugalware / Ubuntu
<xubuntu950> the ubuntu one ?
<ObrienDave> ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, eh ... don't know.  ask #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !best|xubuntu950,
<ubottu> xubuntu950,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu950, choose one.  try it.  it's free.  repeat as needed
<knome> cfhowlett, it wasn't that kind of question; please read the scrollback
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, k tnx
<cfhowlett> knome, dual channel reading - get you everytime!
<knome> :)
<xubuntu950> Thank's
<xubuntu950> i don't know if i my question was correct.On this page http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html, with Xubuntu for install playonlinux on an eeePC, i have to take the last package for ubuntu? That's it?
<ObrienDave> na, say it isn't so ;P
<xubuntu950> sorry i'm new... and i'm French too!
<viju> Hello
<viju> Recently, I changed my theme but I want to go back to my original theme. I've tried all of the themes listed there but it doesn't seem to be the default one. What am I missing?
<viju> I am using ubuntu12.04 with xubuntu-desktop/
<ObrienDave> I think there is one called default. did you add xubuntu-desktop to Ubuntu or install Xubuntu?
<viju> I addedxubuntu-desktop to ubuntu
<ObrienDave> do you want to go back to Unity or the default xubuntu theme?
<viju> The default xubuntu theme.
<ObrienDave> did you see default in the list?
<viju> In the appearance , there's no default theme.
<ObrienDave> sorry, you're correct. don't know where I saw that.
<viju> That must be window manager.
<ObrienDave> yes, there it is
<viju> What do you think about this solution? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1819982
<ObrienDave> that directory seems to have changed. sec...
<ObrienDave> hmm, i'm on a testing version of xfwm4. my file structure is different. I am not sure what the default settings are. sorry
<viju> Ok.
<ObrienDave> look here
<ObrienDave> https://launchpad.net/xubuntu-default-settings
<ObrienDave> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-xfce-theme-manager-0-3-4-on-xubuntu-13-10-13-04-12-10-12-04/
<Orioa> does anyone know how to move the log in window in xubuntu
<knome> Orioa, move? why would you want to move it?
<Sysi> so you mean move to another screen, to different position on the screen or completely change the login screen?
<Nick7887> hello!
<Nick7887> i would like to ask if someone knows from networks or anyway a channel about this
<Pici> 'this'?
<Nick7887> yeas
<Nick7887> i want to ask something about networks
<Nick7887> about that should i say?
<Sysi> irc networks, tcp/ip or something else?
<Nick7887> sorry my bad english
<Nick7887> a question concerning subnetting :)
<Pici> Theres ##networking
<Nick7887> ok
<Nick7887> lets say that we have this network 193.92.9.0/24 and we want to break it at 4 subnetworks....we want ofcourse a new subnet address
<Nick7887> so the 4 new networks would be like this?
<Nick7887> 193.92.0.0
<Nick7887> 193.92.0.1-193.92.63.254
<Nick7887> Broadcast: 193.92.63.255
<Nick7887> Subnet Mask:255.255.255.192
<Nick7887> 193.92.64.0
<Nick7887> 193.92.64.1-193.92.127.254
<Nick7887> Broadcast: 193.92.127.255
<Nick7887> Subnet Mask:255.255.255.192
<bekks> Use a pastebin.
<Nick7887> 193.92.128.0
<Nick7887> 193.92.128.1-193.92.191.254
<Nick7887> Broadcast: 193.92.191.255
<Nick7887> Subnet Mask:255.255.255.192
<bekks> !pastebin | Nick7887
<ubottu> Nick7887: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nick7887> 193.92.192.0
<Nick7887> 193.92.192.1-193.92.255.254
<Nick7887> Broadcast: 193.92.255.255
<Nick7887> Subnet Mask:255.255.255.192
<Nick7887> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6681116/
<Nick7887> so this is right
<Nick7887> ?
<bekks> richt for what?
<bekks> Nick7887: Whatever it is, it isnt correct. Check it with http://www.subnet-calculator.com/
<ObrienDave> was going to ask why you're assigning 16,256 address per group if you only have 24 computers?
<Nick7887> 193.92.9.0/24  i have this network and they asked me to make it 4 subnets
<Nick7887> ObrienDave what you mean?
<Nick7887> wait
<Nick7887> for to subnet this network at 4 subnets
<Nick7887> i have to make the maths 2^x=4 so x=2
<Nick7887> thats means that i will have to add two more 1 to my subnet wich is 255.255.255.0 or  /24
<Nick7887> so it will go /26
<Nick7887> or 255.255.255.192
<bekks> So how many bits are left for the host, if 26 of 32 are being used for the netmask?
<Nick7887> 6
<bekks> That results in how many adresses?
<Nick7887> 2^6
<Nick7887> =64
<Nick7887> so its subnet will have 64 ip adress
<Nick7887> ofcourse the two of them will be one broadcast and one
<Nick7887> for the router
<Nick7887> oh! now i see!
<Nick7887> i cant have .255 ending broadcast to a such network :P
<Nick7887> what a huge mistake i made pfff!
<Uraziel> so who's excited about "Vikings" coming back in February?
<glenrock> o/
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Orioa> does anyone know how to add a picture to the log in box
<glenrock> Orioa: you mean like an avatar for your account?
<Orioa> yes''
<glenrock> Orioa: create a 96x96 pixel JPG file and save it in your home directory with the filename ".face"
<ObrienDave> dang, i knew how. sec
<glenrock> Orioa: .face will be a hidden file, so you might not see it after you create it if hidden files are not being shown
<ObrienDave> For Xubuntu versions 11.10 and above
<ObrienDave> Create a 96x72 png (PNG) and renamed it as ~/.face.
<ObrienDave> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
<ObrienDave> go with the 96x96;P
<Orioa> i did that but it didn't work
<brainwash> Orioa: using an encrypted home partition?
<Orioa> no
<brainwash> try http://www.smdavis.us/2013/07/27/mugshot-quick-and-easy-user-config/
#xubuntu 2014-01-03
<brainwash> mugshot will be part of Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Orioa> i do not like the lts version
<brainwash> but you might like this program
<Orioa> im looking at it now
<Orioa> im installing it now
<ObrienDave> glenrock, you are correct. 96x96 JPG named to ~/.face works great. cheers :)
<glenrock> great :)
<Orioa> ok i got it to change the profile pic have to wait to logout till after my movie hopefully it worked
<Orioa> i couldn't get it to work that way
<Orioa> maybe it was the way i named it face.jpg
<heavyammo> Hey guys, my sound is muted all of a sudden when I booted, how do I unmute it from terminal
<brainwash> heavyammo: run "alsamixer"
<heavyammo> brainwash,  I  tried funny key combos, but I still cannot umuted, I could move the slider up and down but the sound toggle that appears in the upper right corner has a red X on it
<glenrock> heavyammo: try this:   amixer set Master 100% && amixer set PCM 100%
<heavyammo> glenrock, did not work
<heavyammo> this is what I get v
<heavyammo> http://pastebin.com/U2EjYQ7L
<glenrock> heavyammo: i see.
<glenrock> heavyammo: go back to alsamixer.  you will see MM at the bottom of each of the muted channels.  you can unmute with the M key
<glenrock> heavyammo: the MM should turn to 00
<heavyammo> glenrock, <3
<heavyammo> it worked
<heavyammo> thanks a lot
<glenrock> woohoo!
<glenrock> np
<heavyammo> I was going nuuutts
<xubuntu821> hello?
<glenrock> hi, we're here
<holstein> xubuntu821: hey.. feel free and ask if you have a question, or use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<xubuntu821> I'm having trouble getting my laptop to boot with usb. i keep getting "bootmgr is missing. press ctrl alt delete"
<xubuntu821> i formatted the flash drive to 12.04.1 xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu821: you actually dont "format the drive to 12.04"
<holstein> xubuntu821: you should check the sum of the downloaded iso, which i assume is 12.04.1.. then, you can use something like unetbootin to make a bootable usb stick, though, you should also be able to dd copy the iso over
<holstein> !md5 | xubuntu821 if you want to check the sum
<ubottu> xubuntu821 if you want to check the sum: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu821> but i got xubuntu to boot through wubi then in xubuntu i used os uninstaller to delete windows
<holstein> you can also take the usb to another machine, one that may boot usb more easily, and test it, to make sure its possible to boot.. then, you can reduce the variables, knowing that the stick is functional
<holstein> xubuntu821: wubi wont work without the windows, AFAIK
<uBUXUBu> happy freakin new years xubuntites!
<holstein> xubuntu821: you would do a fresh install from the iso, if you want a normal xubuntu install.. or you can read about how to migrate the wubi install to a normal install.. but, its not trivial, and the fresh install is much easier
<xubuntu821> so the only option would be to burn a cd with xubuntu on it? since the usb method isn't working
<holstein> xubuntu821: no.. you can test that you have made the USB properly, and if the machine boots usb, you can boot usb
<holstein> xubuntu821: looks to me like, you have removed windows, and the bootmgr, and that message is saying "i have nothing on the hard drive that i can boot any longer"
<holstein> xubuntu821: you should be able to boot USB or whatever the machine is capable of booting and do an installation of xubuntu
<xubuntu821> i can't use unetbootin on the laptop since i have no OS installed. i do have another laptop though. what am i supposed to do with the usb flash drive if I'm not supposed to format it to xubuntu??
<holstein> xubuntu821: thats just not the way you do it.. the format of the disk is one thing.. then, the data you put on it is another
<holstein> xubuntu821: you will use a fat32 formatted stick with unetbootin to make the xubuntu bootable usb stick
<simo1> (this might be a dumb question) but are u sure the system is reading the usb first in the booting order?
<holstein> looks to me like it is not.. it is trying to read the hard drive that is broken now, due to removing windows
<xubuntu821> yea i put the usb first
<holstein> xubuntu821: thats the error i would expect to see if, either, the machine is booting the hard drive instead, or the stick is not created properly
<simo1> but when it starts up, if you hold in enter (on mine) it will put you into bios and you can choose from the list of alternative startups (or something...) and select the USB there...? (you probably know.)
<xubuntu821> my usb is ntfs btw. i read somewhere that i was supposed to convert fat32 to ntfs
<holstein> xubuntu821: you are reading here, right now.. you take a fat32 formatted stick, and use unetbootin to create a bootable stick
<holstein> xubuntu821: not ntfs
<xubuntu821> i can select the usb i want to boot but i get the message "bootmgr is missing" and that happened even when my windows os was still on the laptop
<simo1> doh
<holstein> xubuntu821: it tries to boot the stick, that is not created correctly.. then, goes on to the hard drive, and gives that error message
<holstein> xubuntu821: make the stick properly.. test it on another machine
<xubuntu821> it also says the same thing. i guess I'll convert the usb to fat32
<holstein> xubuntu821: then, the issue is with the stick you made.. so, try making with the suggested filesystem.. you wont convert it. you will format it fat32 and remake the stick
<xubuntu821> oh lol yes format to fat32. then what? place the .iso on the usb?
<holstein> xubuntu821: no
<holstein> xubuntu821: you either use unetbootin to create a bootable stick, or you can dd copy the image
<holstein> xubuntu821: placing the image on the drive will *not* make it bootable
<xubuntu821> isn't unetbootin used for the laptop that you plan to put the os on? because it asks to reboot after. i want to use this usb for the other laptop
<holstein> xubuntu821: no
<simo1> i dont mean to step on any toes - but doesn't Unet do all of the work for you? all it needs is a fully blank drive - you don't need to format it to anything. just blank it out and let it do its thing..?
<holstein> xubuntu821: it is for making a bootable usb stick.. when you are asked "would you like to reboot and test" say, no, and take the stick to another machine
<holstein> simo1: honestly, i dont remember.. i thought you had to have it prepared.. maybe in windows it'll do it automatically
<holstein> xubuntu821: you make the stick bootable with unetbootin literally on whatever machine you like, then take the stick to whatever machine you like
<Orioa> anyone know how to move log in box?
<xubuntu821> would you happen to know what a "volume label" for my drive would be
<xubuntu821> trying to format to fat32 via CMD
<holstein> xubuntu821: name it what you want.. i say, go with the defaults so as not to break it
<holstein> xubuntu821: use gparted
<holstein> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 517 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<holstein> Orioa: move log in box?
<Orioa> yeah it is the middle of window want to move it to like the bottom
<holstein> Orioa: move what?
<Orioa> the log in box were you put your name and password
<holstein> Orioa: for the main system? at the main user login screen?
<Orioa> yes
<xubuntu821> okay the formatting begins
<simo1> yabbadabbado
<holstein> Orioa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM might help.. otherwise, i might just look for a login manager that fits my needs better out of the box
<Orioa> k ty
<xubuntu821> so is it possible to install xubuntu without wubi, usb or cd?
<holstein> xubuntu821: its all open, so yes.. literally most anything is possible
<holstein> xubuntu821: you will, at some point, want to boot something.. and those are among the easiest ways
<xubuntu821> i won't even ask how to. wubi seems like the easiest way but why would anyone want to use both ubuntu and windows. takes up space for no reason
<holstein> xubuntu821: there are reasons
<xubuntu821> is formatting supposed to take this long? only 6%
<RipresaTecn> in widnows xubuntu821 ?
<xubuntu821> yup usibg command prompt
<xubuntu821> using
<RipresaTecn> command your using plz
<xubuntu821> format /fs:fat32 f:
<RipresaTecn> add quick in there before f:
<xubuntu821> invalid parameter...
<holstein> xubuntu821: use gparted to do the format.. the time it takes depends on many things.. you can be doing it incorrectly in the command line
<RipresaTecn> well i know windows can do it just havent done it in years lol
<RipresaTecn> try adding quick before/fs
<xubuntu821> okay i formatted it using another tool. took about 10 seconds. im doing the unetbootin thing now. I've done this before. i think it'll end with the same result
<RipresaTecn> well now im going to havge to install windows and figure our how to do it just cause
<xubuntu821> nah dont waste your time on windows. xubuntu was great for the little time i did use it
<RipresaTecn> ahh it would be a waste of time but i enjoy using both
<xubuntu821> alright I'm finished with unetbootin. now do i try booting usb?
<xubuntu821> it worked!!! thanks holstein
<RipresaTecn> youll need to either chnage your boot order in your bios or access your boot menu
<RipresaTecn> ok nvm
<RipresaTecn> lol
<xubuntu821> i guess i did need fat32
<xubuntu821> lol thank you too RipresaTecn
<RipresaTecn> lol
<xubuntu656> hi - no joy in loading xubuntu 12.10 desktop 64. regardless of image, getting i/o error 5 while coping files. using sandisk usb for image. installing to another sandisk (32gb) usb. any ideas???
<xubuntu885> Hi - looking for some help installing xubuntu 12.10 or other...
<Unit193> Problem?  Also, not 13.10?
<xubuntu885> thank! getting i/o error 5 when installing. using sandisk usb for iso and another for boot installation. copy starts fine but err5 after about 2mins. tried several versions with same result...
<xubuntu885> oh, also tried 13.10 w same result
<xubuntu885> hi - I've tried 13.10 & 12.10 desktop 64 iso and both show 1 error after using "File Integrity Check". any ideas? thanks!
<fibz_> if you are torrenting, force re-check of file data in the torrent client after downloads to ensure that corruption issues are repaired
<fibz_> otherwise there could be a problem with the USB device you are running from
<xubuntu490> hi - have trouble installing 13.10 - md5 checksum matches but "file integrity check" shows 1 file error. install starts fine but err5 after 2min or so. any ideas?? thanks!
<holstein> xubuntu490: could be the internet connection you are using to download the iso's. that would be a common element
<xubuntu490> wouldn't that show up in the checksum?
<holstein> xubuntu490: if the md5 sum matches, i would expect it to be "ok".. in that scenario, i would try a different installation media
<holstein> USB for example, if you are using optical drives.. could be a bad optical drive
<holstein> you could test that by taking it to another machine
<holstein> i have a machine with a bad optical drive.. i take the hard drive to another machine to image it
<xubuntu490> using sandisk usb for install and another for ultimate boot - tried several images w same result...
<holstein> xubuntu490: try and determine the common element. are you using the same stick each time? will the stick boot on other hardware? will *any* stick boot on the machine in question?
<xubuntu490> ok - i'll try some other combos... thanks for the quick response :)
<uBUXUBu> hi everyone
<holstein> uBUXUBu: hello!.. be sure you use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<xubuntu490> will do
<xubuntu504> buenas noches, tengo una impesora epson xp201... alguien sabe como podría monitorear el nivel de ttinta ?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu504> ok.. muchas gracias
<F1k> o/
<F1k> is there anyone who can point me towards a thread where I can read about automating (x)ubuntu installations?
<Unit193> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<phasip> Hey! The ubuntu update dialog always pops up when I run apt-get update which I don't want, how can I disable this?
<phasip> Also, I have some software installed from the ubuntu software center that apparently has a upgrade, but it doesn't get upgraded when I do apt-get upgrade, do I have to do this thought the GUI or can I make apt-get upgrade these too?
<Unit193> Might want to read the difference on dist-upgrade and upgrade.  The dialog automatically popping up is a "feature" enjoy it or disable Software updater from launching (like I did a long time ago), used to be an option.
<phasip> Unit193: Allright, actually dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade this app either =/
<Unit193> Weird, is this something you paid for?
<phasip> Nope, but now that I checked it behaves weird. If I only check in the software center there's no upgrade, but when the app asks me to upgrade and I choose yes it sends me to the software center where there now is a upgrade... I guess there's some black magic there.
<Unit193> I'm going with that, purged USC long ago too.
<fibz_> something might have an unmet dependency?
<phasip> Unit193: What's your reason for sticking with (x)ubuntu and not use debian instead then?
<phasip> fibz_: Dunno, that feels strange, shouldn't apt-get fix that or at least warn about it? Anyway, I just went with upgrading through the software center this time =/
<Unit193> Plenty of other reasons, community and that Xubuntu sometimes tends to keep up with Xfce better, has a nice setup.  Yeah, if you have unmet deps, it will very loudly tell you.
<phasip> Allright, thanks Unit193, went from arch -> xubuntu and have lately started thinking that maybe I should use debian instead
<Unit193> Sure, at the very least in a VM.
<phasip> Oh, didn't think of that. Yeah, probably will.
<Szymek_> Witam :)
<xubuntu106> hi guys. been trying out xubuntu in live mode, looks and feels great. how does it pan out as an everyday desktop distro (net, movies, music, pics etc.)? Is there anything i might miss as an ordinary desktop user?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu106, I dual boot.  I use windows when I'm working as your whiteboard and custom software require it.  ubuntu for everything else.  ubuntu has met my needs quite readily and I will continue using it as I have since 2007.
<xubuntu106> I find unity a bit clustered and distracting whenever i enter the dash. As for the shortcuts, i can dock them somewhere else. Just wondering if Xfce's not too deprecated or anything similar...
<cfhowlett> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<cfhowlett> !ymmv
<ubottu> ymmv is short for "Your mileage may vary". It means that someone else's experience with compatibility, performance etc. may not necessarily match yours. Also see !wfm
<xubuntu005> Hello world
<xubuntu005> I have a problem Xubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> xubuntu005, details
<xubuntu005> I have problem to Xubuntu 12.04 LTS no upgrade to 12.10
<xubuntu005> why?
<cfhowlett> error messages?
<xubuntu005> Yes
<cfhowlett> crystal ball is out for repairs ...
<xubuntu005> I have this error message to xubuntu 12.04 LTS upgrade to 12.10
<xubuntu005> can no upgrade:An upgrade from 'quantal' to 'saucy' is not supported with this tool
<xubuntu005> why?
<xubuntu005> Help me please?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu005
<ubottu> xubuntu005: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu005> Thanks
<knome> xubuntu005, the reason you're getting that message is that quantal (13.04) is not an LTS release
<xubuntu005> OK
<xubuntu005> Good
<knome> sorry, quantal is 12.10.
<knome> saucy (13.10) isn't an LTS version either.
<xubuntu005> ok
<xubuntu005> Thanks
<knome> np
<knome> you can upgrade normally to 13.04, then to 13.10 if you wish
<xubuntu005> I have 12.04 LTS
<knome> are you sure? the error message doesn't sound like that
<xubuntu005> yes
<knome> xubuntu005, type 'lsb_release -a' in a terminal
<knome> (without the quotes)
<knome> then see what it says what the release is
<knome> but ultimately... the next LTS release after 12.04 isn't released yet, will be in april
<xubuntu005> open terminal and i see ubuntu 12.10 quantal
<knome> ok, then you are in 12.10 quantal, not 12.04 LTS
<knome> or something is messed up
<xubuntu005> ok
<xubuntu005> 12.10 very good
<knome> probably the former
<knome> so as i said, you can upgrade to 13.04, then 13.10 (two separate upgrades)
<knome> 14.04 LTS will be out in april
<xubuntu005> ok
<xubuntu005> i cant upgrade to 13.10
<xubuntu005> 12.10 quantal no upgrade to 13.10
<xubuntu005> saucy
<xubuntu005> why?
<xubuntu005> ok ok good
<knome> unless you upgrade with the LTS->LTS path, you can only upgrade to the *next* release
<knome> so you will have to do two separate upgrades; from 12.10 to 13.04, and from 13.04 to 13.10
<xubuntu005> Understand
<xubuntu005> ok
<xubuntu005> Thanks
<knome> no problem; good luck and enjoy
<xubuntu005> I like Xubuntu
<xubuntu005> :)
<dalit> just installed OS. where can i find file manager?
<ipxman> thunar i believe
<dalit> but where to locate it on start menu?
<Sysi> accessories
<dalit> i m also missing shortcut icons at the bottom center as in debian xfce
<SonikkuAmerica> Oops, dalit left... I guess he'll find them soon enough.
<ipxman> hopefully
<xubuntu283> Hello, just one quick Q. Is it safe to install Rhythmbox in Xfce. considering it's gtk, i suspect it shouldn't be a problem.
<xubuntu283> ?
<holstein> xubuntu283: nothing particularly unsafe about that
<xubuntu283> Great. thanks holstein:
<Poisoned_Dragon> Doesn't rhythmbox pull in gnome packages?
<GridCube> not if you --no-install-recommends
<Poisoned_Dragon> Would it still be functional?
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> rhythmbox
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: id have to test it and see, but it should be fine
<Poisoned_Dragon> no need
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just curious
<Poisoned_Dragon> the person relevant to the topic is long gone.
<new-to-linux> hello
<new-to-linux> can someone help me out pls. im running ubuntu 13.10 and it keeps freezing from time to time.
<new-to-linux> is it laptop problem or ubuntu problem
<PoseurDePneus> hello , most likely a problem with the hardware recognition by ubuntu
<PoseurDePneus> what kind of laptop do you have, what graphic card / hard drive / proc
<PoseurDePneus> ?
<Alex__> hi
<Alex__> sorry, what the time xubunto need to load at first installation?
<TheSheep> it really depends on the hardware and the installation medium, but it shouldn't take more than, say, 2 hours
<TheSheep> in the worst case
<Alex__> It's the first contacs with linux, sorry for i**ot answers
<TheSheep> no reason to feel sorry
<Alex__> if i like it, i will install ubuntu on desktop
<Alex__> but on installting there isn't any information really?
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Alex__> *aren't
<TheSheep> "isn't" was correct
<Alex__> i'm on holiday by school
<Alex__> è.è
<Alex__> *from
<Alex__> i'm italian
<TheSheep> yeah, I can see, your English is pretty good :)
<Alex__> .... ahahhahaah
<TheSheep> anyways, if you have any problems or questions, just ask here, and if anybody knows, they will answer
<Alex__> yeah, i'm studing information technology, i love learn more every day
<Alex__> thanls
<Alex__> thanks
<TheSheep> you are welcome
<Alex__> i can write c++ code on linux really?
<Alex__> what's the best linux ide?
<TheSheep> Alex__: well, the opinions are split there
<TheSheep> Alex__: a lot of people are using vim or emacs and don't really want any IDEs
<TheSheep> Alex__: Java people usually use Eclipse
<TheSheep> Alex__: KDE folk may use kdevelop
<Alex__> ok
<Alex__> thanks :D
<TheSheep> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<TheSheep> Alex__: qtcreator is nice if you are using QT
<delt> Hello
<delt> how come my /etc/profile doesn't get run on new terminal logins?
<delt> nm, kludged it by calling it from ~/.bashrc
<delt> Hello
<delt> my xubuntu machine is stuck on the login screen. how can i see some form of diagnostic?
<ST66> force shut down with axe and go to sleep
<bekks> delt: Did it work before?
<knome> ST66, that's not a welcome attitude
<delt> i might have f'd something up in /etc/ that it didn't like :/
<delt> or in the user account
<bekks> delt: So what else have you done in /etc/?
<delt> oh, i added my account to several groups, including root
<delt> that might be it
<bekks> delt: Why? Why did you do that?
<delt> cos that's the way im used to having it
<bekks> ouch.
<delt> anyway, i removed it, no go
<delt> (from root group)
<ST66> knome i know. just bored
<knome> !offtopic | ST66
<ubottu> ST66: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<delt> the X11 server restarts when i login.
<bekks> delt: Do you have enough free space?
<delt> yeah
<delt> hitsujiTMO: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/lightdm.log.txt
<delt> uh
<delt> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/lightdm.log.txt
<xubuntu614> hello, how to increase the screen backlight? thanks
<ST66> xubuntu614 laptop?
<xubuntu614> yes
<xubuntu614> laptop
<delt> bingo, removing the files from /etc/profile.d/ did the trick
<xubuntu614> sorry for bad english
<ST66> xubuntu614 at moment you can't adjust brightness at all?
<xubuntu614> I can not find where
<ST66> with fn button
<ST66> on keyboard
<ST66> i dont know what laptop you have
<xubuntu614>  Thank you. I found....
<delt> how can i allow remote access to my X11 server? xhost isn't working :/
<ST66> ;)
<delt> been using slackware since the mid 90's ...i'm so stuck in my old ways :D
#xubuntu 2014-01-04
<delt> btw the laptop goes to sleep when i close the lid, even if i configured it to do nothing in the xfce settings
<pleia2> delt: yeah, it's a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged]
<pleia2> there's a ppa to fix it
<pleia2> (see the bug for the link)
<delt> ah ok, got it thanks
<Vespertilio> hi there
<Vespertilio> can anyone help me with some graphical issues in a game, please?
<knome> !anyone | Vespertilio
<ubottu> Vespertilio: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Vespertilio> sorry if I havent done it properly. I am just new to irc
<Vespertilio> I am using xubuntu. I cannot see anything except the grid and hud. No cycles or walls :S
<Vespertilio> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Vespertilio> I am running xubuntu 13.10 in a 512mb computer
<Vespertilio> it seems to work properly, except that I cannot see any cycles or walls
<Vespertilio> I've tried changing the graphics settings, but I cannot fix it
<Vespertilio> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<Vespertilio> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<Vespertilio> sorry, I thought this was the game channel. I am talking about armagetronad
<delt> how do i change the grub countdown delay?
<delt> what's that speaker drop-down menu that's always empty, even when stuff is playing audio?
<delt> (in the top panel)
<delt> how can i remap the left windowz button to alt_L?
<delt> xmodmap doesn't seem to be doing the trick :(
<bongert> Hey! Anyone knows hot to delete single Words from the Dictionary in AbiWord?
<pero> anyone else notice numix is broken on 14.04? i just installed today's nightly and the active window always is red
<delt> ....so question, should i install package jack1 or jack2?
<holstein> delt: you should try ubuntustudio live, and see which works for your needs
<holstein> delt: usually, there will be a reason why you need jack1 or jack2, otherwise, just get the one that comes in the metapackage
<delt> uh what's a metapackage?
<delt> a package of packages?
<holstein> delt: ubuntustudio-audio is a metapackage for example
<holstein> delt: its a package that pulls in others.. but, jack2 should be fine unless you find you need jack1 for some reason
<delt> holstein: if i don't feel like reinstalling, is there a way to get a list of what packages are included with ubuntu studio, and install those i want?
<holstein> delt: you can open the package manager of your choice, such as synaptic, and search "ubuntustudio"
<holstein> delt: but, you dont need to install any of them.. you can just add what you want/need.. another reason why i suggest trying the live CD and seeing what of the software you actually want to use
<holstein> !info linux-lowlatency
<ubottu> linux-lowlatency (source: linux-meta-lowlatency): Complete lowlatency Linux kernel. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.6 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> we also have a kernel that you may be interested in
<delt> ah, nice!
<holstein> poeticrpm: you can try #ubuntu+1 for 14.04
<delt> but what is linux-lowlatency then?
<holstein> poeticrpm: sorry.. pero ^^
<holstein> delt: you can try the kernel in the live cd.. or read about it above
<holstein> delt: if you need it, its available.. if you dont, then there is no reason to mess with it
<delt> holstein: thanks for your advice
<holstein> delt: one needs low latency for live effect processing and live software synths
<pero> holstein: thanks, figured it out though - forgot to change window theme
<holstein> pero: cheers
<delt> holstein: yeah, i'm a musician, need that kind of stuff
<holstein> delt: musicians dont need that kind of stuff.. only the 2 *specific* cases i outlined above
<holstein> delt: you can be a musicians and *never* need a low latency kernel
<holstein> delt: for example, if you are a mixing engineer, does it really matter if when you press the play button, it takes 90ms to play it back? no
<delt> how about running softsynths etcÃ?
<delt> i haven't tried it on this laptop yet
<holstein> delt: however, if you are playing a guitar for live effects processing, you will want it to take less than 12ms
<holstein> delt: if you cant make it less than 12, then its irrelevant, and you can again, relax
<delt> 12ms is quite reasonable
<holstein> delt: depends on your specfic hardware and how well it support linux
<delt> i normally run renoise and pianoteq ... + other synth stuff
<delt> hexter-dssi, excellent DX7 emulator
<holstein> delt: doesnt matter what you run.. if you need lower latency, the kernel can help
<delt> holstein: oh, i also like compiling stuff from source, or at least having the option to.
<delt> so i'd need headers that match the kernel, of course
<holstein> delt: you always have the option to, but, keep in mind.. the repo packages are supported officially. when you go outside of those, you move the support to upstream as well
<holstein> there really is no reason to do that on an audio production machine anyways. you may prefer just dual booting
<delt> damn my desktop computer now seems sluggish compared to this machine :D
<delt> holstein: what's the package name of the lowlatency kernel?
<delt> holstein: and all relevant stuff (headers, etcetc)
<holstein> !info linux-lowlatency
<ubottu> linux-lowlatency (source: linux-meta-lowlatency): Complete lowlatency Linux kernel. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.6 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<delt> so, apt-get install linux-meta-lowlatency ...?
<holstein> delt: you can always use the package manager of your choice, such as synaptic, to search "lowlatency"
<delt> or the browser like one that comes by default with xubu
<delt> that one's nide
<delt> nice too
<delt> holstein: bist du aus deutschland? ich hab ein wenig deutsch gelernt -)
<holstein> if you cant find anything in those software managers searching "ubuntustudio" or "lowlatency", just remember i suggested synaptic.. or you can use "apt-cache search *"
<delt> E: Unable to locate package linux-meta-lowlatency
<holstein> delt: correct.. i never meant to imply that was the name of the pacakge
<delt> oh sry
<holstein> delt: the one i referenced a few times above, and the one synaptic, and maybe other GUI managers will suggest, as well as "apt-cache seearch lowlatency" is called "linux-lowlatency"
<delt> also a matching version of gcc is needed to compile kernel modules, if i ever need to e.g. manually install the nvidia drivers
<holstein> delt: i personally suggest just determining if you actually ned it
<holstein> delt: if you are tring to do something and getting xruns, or not able to get the latency settings you would like. otherwise, theres no reason to use it
<delt> what harm can come from installing it, even if i dont?
<delt> yeah i need it
<delt> always getting xruns on my slower machine, which is running a pretty optimized kernle
<delt> el
<holstein> delt: i get no xruns.. on any hardware.. netbooks, P4's.. doesnt matter.. i find well supported hardware, and can run simple tasks at 2ms
<holstein> the speed of the machine really doesnt effect the xruns like that
<holstein> at some point, faster hardware would help
<delt> how come apt-get gives me two lists of packages that will be installed: "The following extra packages will be installed" + "The following NEW packages will be installed"
<delt> just wondering
<holstein> !paste | delt
<ubottu> delt: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> delt: not sure.. paste if you need help
<delt> ah, thanks for the info
<holstein> delt: i am not german, and we should discuss that in the #xubuntu-offtopic channel
<delt> ok sry
<delt> so, grabbing linux-lowlatency, and taking note of "suggested" packages
<delt> holstein: i imagine i should update the boot manager once it has installed, or is there an install script that does it?
<delt> also, once i reboot, is there something in the uname that identifies each kernel?
<holstein> delt: i dont.. i just select the kernel i want at boot time
<holstein> delt: theres no reason for my normal desktop to use that kernel.. the benefits are only lower latency.. battery life can be compromised as well as other things
<delt> battery life on a desktop machine? o_O
<delt> ...or electric bills really high in your area :D
<delt> jk
<holstein> delt: thats why i said "as well as other compromises"
<holstein> delt: there is no reason to casually use that kernel in a normal desktop setup.. so, i just choose which i want
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delt> holstein: this laptop is plugged in 99% of the time anyway.
<holstein> that will tell you how to change the order
<holstein> delt: there are other compromises
<delt> such as...?
<holstein> delt: you are free to remove whatever kernels you like, and rearrange what you like.. and run whatever kernel
<holstein> delt: such as *anything* other than giving priority to the audio device
<delt> ah, grub is pretty powerful
<delt> uh... can you define "anything"?
<holstein> delt: sure
<holstein> delt: literally everything else
<delt> as in, slower kernel overall, etc..?
<holstein> delt: you want the web cache to get priority for web browsing? might not since, you have asked for the audio device to get it
<holstein> delt: will you have any problems? i literally have no idea.. but i do know, there is no reason to use that kerne on a casual desktop
<holstein> delt: if you want to, you can. and you can edit grub, or purge kernels, or whatever you like.. what do i suggest? just install the lowlatency kernel, select it.. test it.. see if it works for your needs, and decide
<delt> thanks
<delt> now in my /boot i have *-lowlatency as well as *-generic ...how do i switch between one or the other being the default? update-grub, right?
<holstein> delt: i just reboot, and select what kernel i want to boot.. i usually go in and tell grub to be shown, but you can press shift at boot to show the hidden grub menu
<delt> ah, /etc/default/grub got it
<holstein> delt: update grub will run automatically after installing the kernel
<holstein> !grub | delt this is what i refer to
<ubottu> delt this is what i refer to: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<delt> yep, i saw the install script ran it
<delt> yeah, windowz wants to own all, including our master boot records :/
<delt> i remember /etc/defaults/grub from earlier, changed the timeout length which was too long (10 seconds)
<holstein> delt: i have no problems with any dual boot setup.. windows installation CD's typically dont promise anything about allowing for dual booting of any other OS's
<delt> yeah this laptop came with windows "seven" ....probably wouldn't even have installed a windows partition, but decided to keep it
<delt> since it's a "legal" copy and all
<holstein> in that case, it wont blow out anything in the mbr, unless you ask it to
<delt> in case i do have to rewrite the mbr..... i can just boot off the livecd, mount my / partition, and rerun update-grub, right?
<delt> that's the equivalent of (for slackware) symlinking lilo.conf to the ramdisk /etc and running lilo
<delt> ?
<holstein> its not quite that easy.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<delt> hmm, it's pretty easy with lilo + i've been used to it for over 15 years... probably i should just install that :D
<holstein> you are free to do what you like. grub is mostly used, and you *can* do what you are asking
<delt> or i can just run a kernel with root=/dev/sd?? and rerun update-grub from there (my up-n-running system with a different kernel)?
<holstein> delt: you can do what you like.. this guide explains how to recover grub, if you need to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> delt: thats the proceedure i use.. either the ppa package or manually
<delt> ppa?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> delt: its referenced in the documenation i linked
<delt> ah, i have not yet read all of it =)
<holstein> any of these guides will work http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<delt> just wondering, why are fonts in KDE apps huge since my last reboot?
<holstein> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<holstein> thats where i would have to go for that.. i tend to try and choose one and stick with it.. making them co-exist can be tricky
<delt> yeah, i'm just running a few qt/kde apps on xubu
<holstein> could be as simple as a qt theme or just some application config
<holstein> i would start by removing or moving the user .config for the application and go from there
<delt> anyway, far from being a critical issue (for now)
<delt> just from the url, RestoreGrub and Boot-Repair seem to mean the same thing
 * delt investigates
<delt> holstein: if i want to add a kernel to the grub bootup list, am i lookin in the right place ---> /etc/grub.d/
<delt> what's the 'catchall' command that tells me "command" is in this or that package?
<delt> say i already have a binary installed, but i want to know what package it was from?
<delt> ok this is getting annoying.... how do i get X to display apps from other hosts over tcp/ip?
<pero> anyone have an idea why my laptop's fans run a lot lounder on xubuntu than debian xfce with just chromium open?
<delt> No package 'glib-2.0' found   +   No package 'gthread-2.0' found   ....what packages are missing?
<moetunes> delt:  check /etc/X11/xserverrc to see if it is ignoring tcp
<moetunes> delt: oops check /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc to see if it is ignoring tcp
<delt> aha ---> exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"
<delt> moetunes: nope.. just restarted the X server, ran "xhost +" ....still "can't open display" :(
<HoloIRCUser1> I updated kernal to 3.11 and I boot into a blank screen. nomodeset option didn't help. any ideas?
<xubuntu728> hu guys, i need one answer. There's an encoding error in my songtree view in shimmer-desktop: http://askubuntu.com/questions/399876/weird-characters-in-gmusicbrowser-xubuntu-13-10  - now, this patch seems to do the trick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmusicbrowser/+bug/1246474 - but how do i apply it?
<xubuntu728> sorry, i meant this patch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmusicbrowser/1.1.10-2
<ST66> i installed yesterday 13.10 but now in first time firefox don't know what todo with magnet links. what i need todo for opening transmission?
<delt> damn...... how do i rewrite the grub MBR??
<delt> i tried update-grub from a recovery console.... no go
<Asus1015pem> Hi everybody. I've got a problem with the grub menu on my netbook. Someone can help?
<elfy> they might be able to - try to be a bit more specific about the problem
<Asus1015pem> I've got a dual boot netbook with Windows7 starter and Xubuntu 12.04. Yesterday I used the recovery partition of Windows and after that in the screen was written:  Error: no such partition grub rescue. What can I do?
<bekks> Asus1015pem: Define "I used the recovery partition"
<elfy> Asus1015pem: when you say you used the recovery partition - what do you mean - used it to set the machine back?
<elfy> if that's the case it probably wiped it
<Asus1015pem> yes. I wanted to reinstall windows completely
<bekks> Asus1015pem: So you set back your machine and wiped off Ubuntu.
<elfy> then that's why you've got an issue with grub not finding a partition - there isn't one for it to find
<Asus1015pem> but Xubuntu was in another partition. Now Windows doesn't work either. There is only the black screen. Can I try to fix it with Super Grub2 disk. Or I have to reinstall Xubuntu with the USB?
<elfy> Asus1015pem: if it was on a different DISK it would be there - windows has just set the partitions back to what it wants
<bekks> Asus1015pem: you wiped off your Ubuntu, along with the bootloader, and grub (residing in the MBR) does not find anything like the menu list anymore.
<elfy> if you did have seperate disks - then reinstalling grub should find it - but if you don't then it's gone - reinstall it
<Asus1015pem> Yes, are 2 separate disk so it should be there. How can I reinstall grub?
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Fixing_a_Broken_System
<elfy> but that's only going to work if they are seperate physical disks and not partitions
<Asus1015pem> ok. I'll try this before reinstall everything
<Asus1015pem> thanks
<elfy> all you really need to do - is boot with a live then check the drives - you'll soon see
<Asus1015pem> I'm downloading the iso right now.
<WubTheCaptain> Anyone mind helping with an X/Xfce problem? I have this user which after login gives a black screen, while other users (including guest and root) boot to desktop just fine. I can't seem to locate the error from any logs and not even any .X* or .config file seem to do anything. ThinkPad T500 with Intel + ATI, using free radeon drivers (no fglrx)
<TheSheep> WubTheCaptain: as far as I remember there was once a falty xfce4 window manager theme that gave this effect
<WubTheCaptain> It should be an user account issue, yet it surprises me how there's nothing that I can see to change. One thing I haven't tried yet is recreating that user account
<TheSheep> WubTheCaptain: try editing .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfwm4.xml and changing the theme
<WubTheCaptain> TheSheep: The theme should be fine. I moved .config to .config.old yet it had no effect
<WubTheCaptain> After restart
<WubTheCaptain> It's also the default theme
<TheSheep> permissions on the home directory then maybe?
<WubTheCaptain> They seem correct and assigned to right groups, let me check a bit longer
<WubTheCaptain> Yeah, there's nothing wrong with permissions there.
<WubTheCaptain> This really surprises me too because even the new .config folder seems fine
<TheSheep> did you try to rename the whole home directory and create a new, empty one with the right permissions and ownership?
<WubTheCaptain> Not yet, I'll try that
<WubTheCaptain> Somehow forgot
<WubTheCaptain> I tried troubleshooting this for long and even updated Xorg since it seemed out of date, just restarted because I forgot to create the new folder before moving to login screen where it froze, logged back into root just in case (and need to create the new home folder) and I was greeted with a Xorg crash message (xserver-xorg-core). Not sure if because of the update.
<WubTheCaptain> Trying to create the home directory now anyway
<WubTheCaptain> And same issue, I can't change users graphically from the tray menu after logging in to desktop from root
<WubTheCaptain> I assume X crashes there
<WubTheCaptain> Usually it would create a new process to new tty (Ctrl + Alt + F8) but now even F7 has nothing but a blinking cursor
<WubTheCaptain> I can still access the first tty to type commands though
<WubTheCaptain> What's the command equivalent to startx in Xfce/Xubuntu? I believe Ubuntu uses some other ones like nautilus too
<WubTheCaptain> Because I've tried startx earlier without results
<WubTheCaptain> Xorg logs have nothing interesting again
<WubTheCaptain> lightdm logs tell that X server has stopped, process 2267 terminated with signal 6
<WubTheCaptain> And it stops after no sessions require it
<WubTheCaptain> xfce session is still running in background. I have no idea.
<WubTheCaptain> Killing X pid takes me back to the login screen.
<WubTheCaptain> I am not quite sure what's going on but I deleted /var/cache/lightdm and it seems to boot now. Weird enough because there's no difference in the files or permissions, so I have absolutely no idea.
<WubTheCaptain> It only seems clicking to change users doesn't work too well but it's not used, didn't check if it works better now
<WubTheCaptain> I renamed ~/.cache from the troublematic user just in case and moved the old home folder back to that name. After login, it just freezes there again and Ctrl + Alt + F7 brings back to black screen after tty change. Shrug, guess I'll make a new folder to fix this permanently.
<WubTheCaptain> Works now, still not sure which hidden folder is conflicting in home folder. Thanks TheSheep.
<xubuntu412> good afternoon, anybody here that can help me please? im a bit of a linux noob :)
<cfhowlett> details
<xubuntu412> thank you
<xubuntu412> i have used ubuntu before on my own system, but my son has a slow laptop, do you know what the basic system requirements are for xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu412, not offhand.  should be on the site.
<knome> xubuntu412, 512MB ram
<xubuntu412> i did have a look on the site, but i couldnt see it anywhere
<elfy> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<cfhowlett> xubuntu412, lubuntu is optimized for older / lower specification machines ...
<elfy> it's there at the bottom xubuntu412
<xubuntu412> thank you, this laptop only has 258 ram
<xubuntu412> would lubuntu work on that?
<Myrtti> it's debatable depending on what you were actually planning to do on it
<elfy> +1 to that
<xubuntu412> my son is only young, its just for browsing the net etc, more as a tool to get him used to laptops/pcs
<cfhowlett> xubuntu412, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<cfhowlett> xubuntu412, looks like 256 is a reasonable starting number
<xubuntu412> have any of you ever used lubuntu? is it as user-friendly as ubuntu? as i said i am very much a linux noob :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu412, it's user friendly but no Unity (eye-candy) type stuff.  Also, the default apps are different.  Functionality is the same, however.
<xubuntu412> thank you everyone, i shall go now and instal it, happy new year to you all :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu412, happy new year to you and have fun!
<elfy> xubuntu412: hang on a second
<elfy> you say you've got 256Mb ram and that lubuntu page is looking for minimum of 384Mb for the desktop installer
<elfy> you might be better with the alternate installer - which is not so pretty to deal with
<cfhowlett> elfy, good catch ...
<elfy> it might be installable with low RAM - but if it does run it will be slow
<cfhowlett> the wiki specifically cited 256 as "reasonable" performance ....
<elfy> xubuntu412: you might even be better trying to build up from a minimal - though it's probably the harder of the 3 to install for someone new
<xubuntu016> hi. i registered today on the QA testing website. Now, my only question is, is it okay if i perform tests with a live usb, instead of installing 14.04?
<elfy> cfhowlett: yep - I was looking at "The default "Desktop" installer requires 384-800 MB of RAM (depending on selected options.)"
<elfy> xubuntu016: simple answer - you can test packages and the livecd for us - but you won't be able to do any of the actuall install tests - but don't let that stop you doing what you can :)
<elfy> xubuntu016: if you've other questions though - can you join #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-quality or #xubuntu-devel and ping me there - this channel is for support of released versions of Xubuntu - thanks
<elfy> and I expect you will have questions as the live session is still broken afaik
<xubuntu016> yes, i meant package testing mostly. thanks elfy, will go testing, and hit you up there if anything goes wrong :)
<elfy> okey doke
<cfhowlett> xubuntu016, most people test in a virtualbox
<soman> Can anyone to help to start xubuntu? The problem is described here http://pastebin.kde.org/poshcyq6p/3sduxm
<soman> Can anyone to help to start xubuntu? The problem is described here http://pastebin.kde.org/poshcyq6p/3sduxm update-grub didn't helped too.
<FoxBJK> what's in your fstab file, out of curiosity?
<elfy> when fsck runs - when you get the "Superblock last mount time is in future" does it not ask you something like "probably due to the hardware clock being incorrectly set) Fix<y>? " and are if it does are you saying yes?
<elfy> had similar issue once - pretty sure a forced fsck run sorted it - you can force that to happen by running sudo touch /forcefsck from a terminal and rebooting
<elfy> when you say Xubuntu isn't run - do you mean it starts and then fails at the superblock issue?
<soman> elfy, it doesn't ask anything. i choose xubuntu from grub and see loading messages then i see fsck messages
<elfy> soman: not sure then - I vaguely remember having the same issue and forcing a fsck run sorted it for me
<soman> elfy, where should I create file with touch?
<soman> elfy, home dir?
<basiclaser> Is there any good free video editing software for linux??
<SonikkuAmerica> basiclaser: I recommend Kdenlive, but there's also OpenShot
<SonikkuAmerica> And yes, it has KDE in its name, so expect half of KDE in your Xubuntu install :\
<knome> i used pitivi for simple editing, but it all depends what you need
<linuxer1995> Hello what about the Xfce Project rid of them do not have enough developers that accumulate the bugs?
<knome> linuxer1995, you're making no sense; can you rephrase?
<elfy> soman: sudo touch /forcefsck from a terminal to force fsck on reboot
<elfy> I did say that earlier
<soman> elfy; I will try to rebbot now after this command. My fstab file http://pastebin.kde.org/p9fzxsbc6/fhm0dg
<linuxer1995> I hope that soon the XFCE version 4.12 comes and xubuntu had it :)
<soman> elfy, I has unreadable characters in a fsck message and if I hit 'M' I got message 'Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will be started' and if I hit 'S' my xubuntu runs well
<elfy> can't remember offhand what S is for - skip probably
<elfy> I'd guess you'll need to do it properly - someone will be looking I expect and help you more
<soman> ok
<Vendetta> Hey
<Vendetta> Nobody online?
<Ziarkaen> I'm running 13.10, and want to hibernate my computer.  The menu only gives options to "Shut Down" or "Suspend".  I've had a "Hibernate" option when running Ubuntu 13.04 with xubuntu-desktop installed.
<Ziarkaen> Testing pm-hibernate now.
<sideup66> hello room, i have a simple question for you folks, im trying to install xubuntu 12.04 on a machine in which you cannot get the keyboard or the mouse to work, therefore, i would like to have the live disc or installation disc automatically start and launch an ssh service that I can then remote into and begin a installtion in
<sideup66> would anyone know how to make a xubuntu live flash drive or cd that can start automatically and load an ssh server on start?
<publio> mmm
<sideup66> mmm?
<sideup66> more or less, if there is a way to throw ssh into the live disc of ubuntu, I can probably do it from there as itll boot live, then throw the ssh server up
<sideup66> and I already tried the usual which is a usb keyboard, to no dice, dont ask me whats up with this hardware, but needing it as a bot the keyboard and trackpad wont be necessary
<sideup66> itll be a coin mining bot for those concerned
<delt> just a question about the compositor... does it use opengl, or is that my cpu doing all the work for transparency etc..?
<delt> ....uh, hello?
<delt> anyone awake?
<Unit193> xrandr, iirc.
<delt> hardware accelerated?
<Unit193> Think 2d.  You can use compton for opengl.
<Unit193> chris1983: Settings Manager > Additional Drivers  in saucy.
<Yotson> while trying to connect to a wireless network i'm supposed to provide a .pem file. I've got the file but somehow the pick file dialog doesn't show it. Should it have some particular name?
<chris1983> hello, can somenone help? i was wandering how i can install the latest nvidia driver on my lenovo w530 which has two graphic chips, a nvidia card and intl
<TheSheep> chris1983: is the nvidia headless?
<chris1983> i am not sure, what does headless mean? the nvidia is a quadro 2000m and laptop can switch between the intel and the nvidia card
<chris1983> i thought this could be the problem and i changed the settings in the bios to use only the nvidia card. but than xubuntu starts to a black screen
<chris1983> xubuntu does not offer me to install the additional driver for nvidia
<chris1983> maybe this stems also from the fact that my laptop has to graphic chips?
<TheSheep> chris1983: if it's the "optimus" architecture, with one normal graphics card, and the other only being for acceleration, then there is the bumblebee project which supports it quite nice
<TheSheep> !bumplebee
<TheSheep> !bumblebee
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> !optimus
<TheSheep> http://bumblebee-project.org/ <-- this is it
<TheSheep> it has its own ppa
<chris1983> ok, thx for the hint... i will try this
<chris1983> yes, it is the optimus architecture
<chris1983> the additional problem is, that the external monitor will only work when the discrete graphic card is installed corretly
<xubuntu985> hello all. i'd like to ask that have you ever tried Xubuntu with VirtualBox? i am using windows7 right now.
<knome> yes.
<xubuntu985> i tried to install Ubuntu at first but i had problems with it and VirtualBox became frozen
<xubuntu985> so Xubuntu works with no problem as u referenced
<knome> afaik, ubuntu should work with virtualbox as well
<xubuntu985> i think also it should but with installation there were a problem and VBox frozen. i tried a few times actually
<knome> do you have an exact problem you need help with?
<xubuntu985> for now that was all i need. thank you
<xubuntu985> see you
<xubuntu428> what does it mean if your hard drive is making grinding noises when something installs on it?
<Unit193> Grinding?  This doesn't sound so good.  Have you looked at the smart tools?
<ran> hi
<ran> i have a question about boot.log
<Nyan> Hello World ! ~
<Nyan> I need a little help on xubuntu 13.10, I would like boot into the tty1 (command line) instead of default login manager, I've tried to into the grub configuration file to change the line « GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" » by « GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text" » It works ! But I don't have sound (+ Firefox crash ?). Do you've an idea ?
<Nyan> (I come from ArchLinux to XUbuntu temporarily, it changes the atmosphere. ahah).
<Unit193> How did you then start the graphical env?
<Nyan> After loggin I send « startxfce4 » to start the X11 env
<spr-k3737> Hi there. Helping a friend install Xubuntu without thumb drive or CD. They are here in the channel, nick is Aspel. unetbootin to put liveCD on top of windows, installing to separate partition. Encountered this error: http://i.imgur.com/5aHyQWO.png
<Aspel> Hey, I was right about which one you were.
<bpeak> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade "Until the update is promoted to saucy-updates, it can be obtained from saucy-proposedby carrying out SRU Verification." → What does this mean? I don't understand what I'm supposed to do
<holstein> spr-k3737, Aspel what are you using? if not a cd or USB?
<Aspel> UNetbootin
<holstein> Aspel: for what? a USB stick?
<Aspel> er, no, just used it and then rebooted and selected boot from there.
<Aspel> Just on the computer or whatever.
<holstein> Aspel: ok.. you are using unetbootin.. on what?
<holstein> Aspel: you only have one hard drive?
<Aspel> Also, everything is currently frozen. Go Back or Continue neither work or do anything.
<Aspel> I have only one hard drive, and I'm trying to put it on a different partition.
<holstein> Aspel: sure.. you are likely selecting the installation source from the same destination
<holstein> Aspel: that is not what unetbootin is intended to do
<holstein> Aspel: i would *much* prefer just taking it to a machine that can boot USB, and just install to the hard drive there
<holstein> bpeak: this page may outline a fix better for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound-gtk2/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in Ubuntu Studio "[SRU]Update indicator-sound-gtk2 with patch" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> Aspel: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/ is where i would look
<spr-k3737> holstein we did the frugal install using unetbootin onto the existing windows installation
<spr-k3737> And booted into that
<holstein> spr-k3737: unetbootin doesnt say that it supports installing to and from only one drive.. bootsrap does
<holstein> otherwise, you might get more help about it upstream in a general linux channel, or the main #ubuntu channel
<spr-k3737> holstein, we are not putting the final installation onto the drive we unetbootined onto
<spr-k3737> *onto the partition
<holstein> spr-k3737: so, there is more than one drive? or no?
<holstein> if you have more than one drive, setup unetbootin on one as it requires, and use it to boot an installation environment onto the other drive
<spr-k3737> holstein, there is one drive, now succesfully partitioned. According to this page,  it should work:http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/installmodes
<holstein> spr-k3737: is that the official unetbootin documentation?
<holstein> spr-k3737: AFAIK, its not stated to work or support that, or trying to support that.. and im still not sure about how many drives you have
<spr-k3737> 1
<holstein> if they (unetbootin) support it, and its not working, try the support for unetbootin
<Aspel> I have one physical drive that is separated into two partitions, C: and E:
<holstein> if i had one drive, i would use bootstrap.. or find a work around
<holstein> i would take it to another machine and install and bring the drive back
<spr-k3737> unetbootin has finished, it is the xubuntu installer that seems to be having an issue now. Another machine is not an option. I'm not familiar with bootstrap?
<Aspel> Why would putting this hard drive into another machine change anything?
<holstein> spr-k3737: there are always other options.. netboot, etc
<Aspel> This is a laptop, by the way. Those generally don't hold more than one hard drive at a time.
<Nyan> bpeak: http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/29645120140105002540.png
<bpeak> When you enable saucy-proposed, will you automatically get all the proposed changes, or you have to explicitly isntall a package to get the latest proposed changes?
<holstein> Aspel: if you install on another machine, that has usb or cd boot, and install.. then return the drive to the machine its in
<spr-k3737> It;s not that it doesn't support USB boot, or CD boot, we don't have a USB or CD
<holstein> Aspel: i never implied your machine needed to hold more than one drive
<holstein> spr-k3737: then, you are doing it "the hard way".. the way to do that is bootstrap
<bpeak> I enabled saucy-proposed and updated indicator-sound-gtk2, which fixed the problem, but I'm afraid I'll get all saucy-proposed updates and break something
<holstein> spr-k3737: i have never heard of anyone getting unetbootin to do it.. though, they may have support somewhere
<Aspel> No, but if I put the drive in another computer, that laptop would also only hold one hard drive.
<holstein> Aspel: i was assuming the machine didnt boot usb or cd
<Aspel> No, I just don't have one.
<holstein> Aspel: they are quite resonably priced, and handy for other applications
<Aspel> I'm familiar with USBs.
<Aspel> I'm also familiar with CDs. Knowing how reasonably priced or handy something is doesn't mean that I have a spare on me, though.
<holstein> i would rather take a fork in the eye than do an install to and from only one drive over going and getting a USB stick.. but, im around a bunch of usb sticks
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux might help, and mentions unetbootin Aspel , spr-k3737
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^^ those should pass as "alternate iso's
<pero> anyone sometimes have their sound inexplicably muted? i can't find the setting where its muted for the life of me
#xubuntu 2014-01-05
<ran> hi
<ran> i have a question about boot.log
<David-A> yes
<David-A> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<David-A> !patient
<ran> fsck results was shown in boot.log, and now not anymore. sorry about my english.
<ran> there is a known bug about that?
<Unit193> ran: fsck isn't run every boot, are you talking about one where it is?
<ran> yes
<ran> i know that fsck isnt run on every boot, but i was checking the results from time to time, and it always was there.
<Nyan> Bug #1187318  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1187318 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1187318 in plymouth (Ubuntu Raring) "Splash skips text when asking for LUKS password" [High,Fix released]
<ran> i also force fsck just to check that, but the results was not shown in boot.log.
<ran> i think that this has been started to happen from 13.10.
<gzimdahl> I am running xubuntu from a pendrive with persistence. I have installed gnome and unity but I  do not see them as options when I logout and back in. Any ideas?
<holstein> gzimdahl: i usually just do an installation.. a full install to a stick. otherwise, you can look to see if you have actually installed the packages, or if the persistence is setup properly
<Unit193> ran: Not sure, if it's a system update in theory it could change how it's called or something, or just different logging.
<sideup66> hello room
<sideup66> if anyone is here
<holstein> sideup66: many are here.. feel free and ask a question if you have one.. or enjoy the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. welcome!
<gzimdahl> holstein, i am trying to learn how to install different DE and tweaks. I have tried say reg ubuntu or kbuntu i am trying install several on the same installation. I have seen other people do it, I dont know what flavor they were on though
<sideup66> ok thanks holstein
<sideup66> i do have a question to be fair
<sideup66> i am trying to build a bitcoin mining bot with a well crippled system, dont ask me why but somehow the stability of a toshiba satalite laptop's usb depends on a dismantled chasis
<holstein> gzimdahl: you can always try the live CD's for them, suck as main ubuntu's live CD.. otherwise, you may not have persistence setup properly, or maybe you didnt install what is needed or all that is needed
<ran> its interesting if that is the case. but the problem is that there is no easy way to read the results of fsck.
<sideup66> but in any case this leads me to the question of how to go about building a xubuntu live cd/dvd that would start up with an ssh server running as my plan is to boot with ssh then just execute a standard xubuntu install over the ssh system
<holstein> sideup66: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<sideup66> thanks, ill look now
<gzimdahl> Persistence is saving other settings. I am not looking so much to try the DE rather to learn how to install them along side an existing one. I used a sudo apt-get commands which seemed to install for a couple minutes and finished without errors. How can I check if I did get everything installed>
<ran> this is a very important data, that the user needs to know from time to time.
<sideup66> also when it installs, id want it to also install the ssh server so it can obviously be configured thereafter in ssh
<holstein> gzimdahl: i like to start with lxde.. youcan find it in the package manager of your choice easily, and it works and is easy to install
<holstein> gzimdahl: otherwise, "ubuntu-desktop" is the large metapacakge for main ubuntu
<holstein> gzimdahl: you can break things installing that, however.. and, none of the variants are necessarily trying to provide that easily.. you *can* do it.. but things can be, and typically are, awkward
<gzimdahl> thanks I am not familiar with them, I will look up more on them thank a bunch!
<gzimdahl> hmmm
<gzimdahl> regarding lxde or ubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> gzimdahl: basically, if you have persitence working, you can install them, and select them from the login screen.. but, there are different login screens and managers.. more to it than just "unity"..
<holstein> gzimdahl: regarding running multiple ones.. none of the *buntu's state "easily install and run as many desktop environments as you like"
<gzimdahl> My goal is to eventually start with a cli and build everything on top of it piece by piece. just for education
<holstein> gzimdahl: there are specific easier ways to add them, and get to them, without breaking a lot of xubuntu in the process.. this also assumes you have persistence setup correctly.. i just do a normal install, which gets me persistence
<holstein> gzimdahl: live CDs are very educational, as well
<gzimdahl> should I rather be looking at arch or and openbox version of something >
<gzimdahl> ?
<holstein> gzimdahl: this has nothing to do with ubuntu specifically.. there are desktop environments preset on many distros
<holstein> gzimdahl: you *can* do what you are trying to do.. its just not as easy as "sudo apt-get kde" necessarily
<gzimdahl> any idea where I can learn more?
<holstein> gzimdahl: openbox is not a full environment
<holstein> gzimdahl: i just suggested starting with lxde.. have you installed it and booted into it?
<holstein> gzimdahl: if not, that was a suggestiong i made for educational purposes.. otherwise, start specifically with just one, such as unity, and make sure you can install it, have persistence, and get what you need to run it
<gzimdahl> okay thanks
<holstein> !mini | gzimdahl
<ubottu> gzimdahl: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ that is a nice mini iso that you can add to.. i personally like to setup virtualbox in a full install (even if that full install is just on a USB drive) and run live environments, and install things where i can save a snapshot
<gzimdahl> different question, If I load ubuntu on a thumb drive and do a regular install, I am afraid to overwite my hard disk. will this write to my pen drive or give me an option as to the install locaton/ drive?
<holstein> gzimdahl: you should never be afraid.. you should have backups, and ways to restore everything, since *all* drives will fail.
<holstein> gzimdahl: you can install to the usb stick easily from an alternate iso and not install grub to the main hard drive, but onto the USB stick
<holstein> gzimdahl: you can take that stick to a machine that has not hard drives installed if you are worried about it.. you dont have to do the installation on that machine
<gzimdahl> I happen to be working on someone else's machine because I am not home. What do you mean by alternate iso?
<holstein> gzimdahl: the issue would be, grub would write to the main hard drive instead of the usb drive, during installation
<holstein> gzimdahl: so, you would get an iso that doesnt do that
<holstein> gzimdahl: the mini one i linked works that way
<gzimdahl> holstein, i see. Is there any way to know which iso(s) have grub as an installer?
<gzimdahl> holstein, say before I download it
<holstein> gzimdahl: i can say, the mini does.. the alternates did.. also, the older GUI installer used to ask
<holstein> gzimdahl: if its me, i check.. and i make sure i know whats getting written where
<holstein> gzimdahl: the mini's are mini.. like 30mb's
<gzimdahl> How can I check for myself?
<holstein> gzimdahl: i can say, i download and look
<holstein> gzimdahl: not sure if that information is well posted anywhere
<gzimdahl> Are you saying I can open the iso and look at files some how?
<holstein> gzimdahl: i cant.. you might be able to.. i just load the installer in virtualbox, and look at what its about to do. read what it says it wants to do, and let it do it in virtualbox.. then i check to make sure it did what i expected it to do
<gzimdahl> holstein, ok I see. Thanks for all your help.
<sideup66> holstein: in the link you sent me earlier, im reading up on all the information
<sideup66> but im a bit confused as it seems to be extracting the iso into a few different areas, will they all show in the main livecdtmp folder it lists
<holstein> sideup66: i actually dont do it that way. i still try and use remastersys, or something i consider simpler for another distro
<sideup66> remastersys i would assume gives you a simpler to understand graphical interface then for a task like this
<holstein> sideup66: AFAIK, most recovery systems ship with ssh servers running
<holstein> installing openssh is pretty fast, and easy
<sideup66> there is an ssh file in the default system but im just not sure if its up or not... as looking in the /etc/ssh folder most of the lines it looks as if their commented out
<holstein> sideup66: you should be able to install openssh in the live environment
<sideup66> and i know, the problem is the machine im installing the distro to has a broken keyboard/mouse and no, usb does not work, seems to have a weird board issue, so it needs to be running from the get go so i can just start up, ssh in, then run a system install from there
<holstein> sideup66: AFAIK, and last time i check, the partedmagic that is in the ultimate boot cd has ssh out oft he box
<holstein> might not be able to get it to boot any installation media from the bios without a keyboard
<sideup66> no, it will check the cd for boot media, if the drive is blanked out
<sideup66> which it is
<holstein> sideup66: its quite specific to each hardware
<holstein> sideup66: you'll have to see how yours is configured, and live with it, like that.. since you have no way of editing the bios.. or changing any settings
<sideup66> i know, i have already tested this part however, i know the requirement is strange
<sideup66> like i said the end day system is meant to be headless so that wont matter, its just getting things on there
<holstein> sideup66: take the hard drive to another machine and install
<sideup66> will that work cross cpu?
<sideup66> because its going from an intel to an amd in this case
<holstein> sideup66: not sure what the question is
<holstein> sideup66: yes
<sideup66> ok
<holstein> both would need to support 64bit, if you want to have 64bit
<sideup66> i had an image on the drive originally with xubuntu setup how i needed things but it would freeze loading scripts-bottom, i guess it was just a glitch
<sideup66> and no, that isnt necessary, minerd doesnt need much memory, system is not running much at the end of the day
<sideup66> like i said its goal in life is to mine bitcoins lol
<holstein> image should work if its generic enough.. if you have proprietary graphics installed, that could break things. otherwise, the kernel is modular
<sideup66> both are onboard, the machine i would install with is just an intel based system with intel extreme whatever graphics
<sideup66> other is an amd with its form of integrated graphics
<holstein> both drivers are present in the kernel
<sideup66> ok
<sideup66> i think my original may have had trouble because i had made adjustments for that system on the original build which had since been wiped
<holstein> those adjustments could have made it where it couldnt be moved to the other hardware
<sideup66> ok, i have a flash drive with it and a cd with the original install as an alternate, i might just throw the flash in and do a clean install
<sideup66> then once its online, with ssh installed, ill swap it to the other system, and see what happens
<sideup66> should i have the machine installed connected to the net or just install from disc, then connect it
<sideup66> i know when connected it will download its packages from the web
<sideup66> well its installing, im using the ethernet right now for an autoconfig to make it simple for the system, when it swaps it should autoconnect
<sideup66> normally with linux if anything works in terms of networking, the wired lan will, then ill configure its wireless card as itll live wireless
<fibz_> k
<holstein> sideup66: the system you are moving to is wireless?
<sideup66> well they are laptops, therefore both wireless, but for config i do have an ethernet cable, so it shouldnt be a problem, they both have a wired port
<sideup66> im no touching the wifi until the system is up and running
<holstein> laptop doesnt have to equal wireless
<sideup66> true holstein, im just saying the end configuration i hope to have it on wireless, which is quite possible once im in the system to do
<xubuntu172> I'm using linux live usb creator on a 8Gb USB drive with a 64 bit Xubuntu .iso file. When the computer boots the blue Xubuntu screen and loading thing comes up. It stays this way for a little bit (with the loading indicator going), but it goes to a black screen with a cursor.
<xubuntu172> Any suggestions would be helpfull
<holstein> xubuntu172: have you tried nomodeset?
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu172> Oh, no i havn't i'll check that ou
<xubuntu172> t
<delt> hello
<xubuntu172> Hey
<delt> my X server is still executed with "-nolisten tcp" even if i removed that from /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<delt> [pts/5][root@laptop]:/etc/X11/xinit# grep "nolisten tcp" *
<delt> xserverrc.dist:exec /usr/bin/X -nolisten tcp "$@"
<holstein> delt: whats the goal?
<sideup66> ok holstein: i just finished installing the software
<sideup66> and all i did was boot the system, and install ssh-server then shut down
<delt> holstein: running apps directly from remote hosts on my network
<sideup66> im going to switch the drives, and see if the system boots, i havent even run an update yet
<delt> and also, just knowing how this system is built =)
<delt> anyway in the entire /etc directory, X11/xinit/xserverrc seems to be the only file that contains the phrase "nolisten tcp"
<delt> also how come there's no /etc/inittab?
<delt> holstein: ....any idea?
<holstein> delt: not really.. maybe consider linux from scratch, or something more related to x upstream. i use x forwarding over ssh. not sure what you are looking for in /etc, but you could try elaborating
<sideup66> holstein: ok i threw the drive straight from the one machine into the other
<sideup66> and it started to boot
<sideup66> but just stopped, no splash or anything, the hidden grub menu did execute
<sideup66> then it starts to boot, then just stops
<sideup66> this was from a xubuntu 12.04 alternate disk
<delt> holstein: i just want to know where the X server itself is called from
<holstein> sideup66: the kernel is modular. i dont know anything about that hardware other than the hardware problems you have already reported
<sideup66> hm ok
<holstein> sideup66: the end result will be ubuntu, with a modular kernel
<holstein> sideup66: why isnt it booting? you can try the nomodeset as well.. could be something releated to the amd graphics you referenced
<holstein> sideup66: you can put an xorg.conf in place that will use the vesa driver
<holstein> delt: i would try a more general linux channel. i feel this is going to be more about how xubuntu works specifically
<sideup66> ok, it seems the gfx are working fine, the screen is on, also when i fixed it the bios does relably post now
<sideup66> as i said
<sideup66> their both toshiba satalite laptops, roughly same vintage
<sideup66> just the crippled one is an amd
<sideup66> and the running is an intel
<holstein> sideup66: then, it wont hurt to specific a driver that we know will work, since those graphics are potentially not supporting linux
<sideup66> i just powered the machine off and on and it boots to just a grub menu
<holstein> sideup66: ok.. how does it work with an xorg.conf file that specifies vesa? does it boot the desktop?
<holstein> sideup66: in grub, have you tried the recovery kernel?
<sideup66> not sure, going to look at it now, and of course crippled machine has no keyboard so that is out (usb does not work either)
<sideup66> but i was going to start with nomodset
<holstein> sideup66: "the easy way" - move drive to machine with keyboard. insert xorg.conf
<sideup66> thats what im doing right now
<sideup66> i wouldnt know how to change xorg.conf is all
<holstein> sideup66: you wont.. you'l have to add one
<sideup66> ok im assuming there is an article on this
<holstein> sideup66: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209 for example has a file.you dont need an "article", just an xorg.conf that specifies vesa to test with
<sideup66> ok looking now
<sideup66> ok changed that, nothing
<sideup66> still loaded a bit
<sideup66> then just stopped
<sideup66> i remember when isaw the output when i first tried, it froze at running init_scripts_bottom
<sideup66> what would thatbe
<wrongplace> do you know the app convert all?
<wrongplace> its in the repo
<holstein> sideup66: could be bad hardware
<holstein> wrongplace: do i know it? no
<holstein> !info convertall
<ubottu> convertall (source: convertall): very flexible unit converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-1 (saucy), package size 56 kB, installed size 243 kB
<wrongplace> i can only convert unit once. I can write other units or different ammounts of the same unit, but I dont get any other results
<wrongplace> tips welcomed
<wrongplace> xubuntu 13.10 64 bits
<sideup66> ok
<sideup66> hmm
<sideup66> i wonder
<sideup66> just for laughs
<sideup66> what it would do if i unplug the internal keyboard on crippled laptop
<sideup66> i just read about strange usb issues resulting
<holstein> sideup66: i thought the USB was broken
<jrock20041> Lost my sound. If I go into the sound settings I see the sound bar moving but I am not hearing any sound. thoughts?
<jrock20041> Its not muted
<holstein> jrock20041: just check the mute's everywhere.. toggle them
<sideup66> it is
<sideup66> but someone mentioned having a usb one attached
<holstein> jrock20041: pavucontrol is what i use
<sideup66> for some unknown reason to me, the keyboard internally works for a split second, just long enough to open the bios setup
<jrock20041> holstein: I have that as well and that is where I see the bar moving
<sideup66> then stops
<holstein> jrock20041: ok.. what caused it to break? an update? or was it just a mute sequence? or a setting?
<jrock20041> I think it could be after a kernel update
<jrock20041> If I switch from analog stero to hdmi it works
<sideup66> just for laughs, might be worth a shot
<holstein> jrock20041: try the older kernel and confirm
<sideup66> also holstein: actually that is why i wanted to try to install from ssh
<sideup66> so the whole system runs that way
<sideup66> i may need to do somthing with a different distro
<sideup66> idk
<sideup66> on a personal note its reasons like this that make me hate amd
<holstein> sideup66: the *linux* kernel is modular.. if you keep support for that machine in the kernel, it'll work
<holstein> sideup66: dosnt matter the distr
<holstein> distro*
<holstein> sideup66: you might want to try removing the keyboard and any other hardware that is "bad" and disable things in the bios.. start simple
<sideup66> mm i see, well im about to look at somthing i just realized
<sideup66> there is a chance this thing is running as bootup for xubuntu is very light
<delt> seems as soon as i run xrdb to load some (ooolllddd Xdefaults), it makes fonts in kde applications huge
<sideup66> in short, there has to be a way to get this thing to run, it would be the biggest tease to have the video fix but not get it running
<delt> even if i just run xrdb with no input
<sideup66> and nah, wasnt on the network
<sideup66> i know where it halts because when it did boot with text it would halt at init/scriptsbottom
<holstein> sideup66: did you disable all but the net in the bios?
<sideup66> actually yeah, in the best way, physically detached the keyboard's connection
<sideup66> nothing to plug into, no real way to disable the keyboard so to speak
<holstein> sideup66: remove any bad hardware
<sideup66> im working on that, im wondering what would happen if i disable all ps2 identification inside of linux itself, reason being is if that part of the system is faulty, chance is that the system is trying to enumerate that, hardware wont cooperate and therefore it hangs up
<holstein> sideup66: no
<holstein> sideup66: linux can run headless.. i do it all the time. you have broken hardware that will require some work arounds
<sideup66> i know that, im saying that during the boot process, as you stated
<sideup66> kernel is modular
<sideup66> part of those modules would be the mouse and the keyboard
<sideup66> if those pieces of hardware are faulty or their ports are or whereever in chain the system is misbehaving... it is tryng to talk to that hardware
<sideup66> in which case the system wont respond or sends somthing that xubuntu doesnt know what to do with
<sideup66> and it is messing with the os
<holstein> sideup66: i can only share my factual first hand experience
<holstein> sideup66: i have fiddled around with a few machines like that, and ran them headless with the keyboards and/or monitors off of them
<sideup66> i did
<holstein> sideup66: it was always a matter of just trial and error, since, i was doing nothing that the creator intended it to be used for
<sideup66> i already tried physically disconnecting the keyboard and the mouse
<sideup66> and the same results
<holstein> sideup66: if you feel you need to black list something, do so. i dont think that is the issue
<holstein> sideup66: i think its a problem with some other hardware that is broken that wouldnt be booting a perfectly normal installation
<sideup66> ok, i understand your disagreement
<holstein> sideup66: since the USB is "bad", that could mean any par of the motherboard is failing, and could be failing intermittently
<holstein> any part*
<sideup66> that is probably the case, as i said this machine is the old used one from the people that bought the other one off of me that runs fine, so its been through the ringer
<holstein> if its worth messing with, go for it.. but, hardware like that is so cheap/free these days.. its hard to justify the time
<sideup66> i am aware of the cost of hardware, it is a machine i got for free, so ideally id like to get it to run well for free lol, its a junker, with one task id like to set it for, where periphrials and creature comforts arent exactly necessary
<sideup66> it just needs to boot and run, thats it
<holstein> sideup66: i have plenty of machines i got for free that have functional keyboards, and USB
<fibz_> i understand
<holstein> sideup66: all im saying is, you have stated intermittent issues.. such as the keyboard working for a second.. you might consider that the motherboard is failing on that machine
<xubuntu297> hi, I'm I just got a wireless (bluetooth) speaker. But my Xubuntu 12.10 installation does not recognize it.
<holstein> xubuntu297: does any bluetooth work on the machine?
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xubuntu297> I don't know because it's my first time trying to use bluetooth
<xubuntu297> I've tried various answers from ubuntu forums, but none work. And none of them do I understand
<xubuntu297> In Blueman Manager I click "setup new device" and I get "no devices found"
<holstein> xubuntu297: it can be challenging.. but right now, you are troubleshooting several things at once
<holstein> xubuntu297: you dont konw if the bluetooth in your machine works with linux.. you dont know if the device works with linux, and you are unfamilar with bt in general in linux
<xubuntu297> correct :-/
<holstein> xubuntu297: what would i do? try and reduce these variables.. try the hardware in a supported environment.. under windows for example. see that the hardware works.. then, try the hardware on your machine knowing that it works
<fibz_> 1, is the bluetooth device recognized by the system?
<fibz_> the PC's bluetooth device
<holstein> xubuntu297: try something simpler.. a bt connection to a smart phone. or a bt dongle
<holstein> fibz_: the user has *never* used bt on the device
<fibz_> does ubuntu even see it?
<xubuntu297> no, doesn't recognize the speaker
<xubuntu297> i could try to connect to my g/f's android
<fibz_> that would be helpful
<xubuntu297> ok, signing off to test that. thanks for your assistance!
<dalit> i want to power down my screen off if kept idle. how to do?
<fibz_> sorry holstein, just starting from OSI level 1 and working my way up from there
<holstein> fibz_: no need to be sorry.. i was just letting you know what i knew
<fibz_> launcher menu -> settings -> settings manager -> power manager.  also check out the screen saver's settings if your having trouble.
<fibz_> @ dalit
<dalit> yah
<dalit> fibz_ : that was so easy, thank u :)
<sideup66> holstein, would you know how to disable ps2 detection in grub
<sideup66> would it be the same argument as nousb
<holstein> sideup66: you would just blacklist the module, AFAIK.. but, that is not the issue
<holstein> sideup66: is the system hanging with an error about a ps2 keyboard not being present? it shouldnt, since headless is expected in linux
<sideup66> no but it hangs on init-scripts bottom
<sideup66> it just hangs
<sideup66> no error
<sideup66> i just realized
<sideup66> the syslog may tell me what is hanging up
<sideup66> if i dig through some log files
<sideup66> i may be able to catch the error or failure
<hkr> Hi.
<hkr> Does anybody know what the default font in xubuntu is ?
<delt> hello
<delt> any idea what causes this bug with the laptop cover? (always suspend)
<delt> ...and how to fix it?
<Unit193> Yes, systemd.  Edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf.  It's happening because xfpm doesn't inhibit it.
<delt> ah, got it. what do i change in the file?
<delt> everything seems to be commented out (starts with #)
<Unit193> Uncomment what you want to change.
<delt> i see this: #LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes
<delt> looking at the manpage now...
<Unit193> #HandleLidSwitch=suspend
<delt> uncomment and change to =ignore ?
<Unit193> If that's what you want, yep.
<delt> works, thanks!
<nikolam> does this pitivi, video editor even works for you on 12.04 32bit?
<nikolam> it seems like it is "estimating" to render movie.. forever
<nikolam> aand avidemux is crashing on importing mpeg4 video..
<nikolam> does anyone even test any apps in distros?
<knome> yes... and any further contributions to that area is welcome
<elfy> though we'd not be testing anything other than default apps
<nikolam> will try others. after all, ffmpeg should be able to do simple cut from cli.
<xubuntu882> Hello::..
<cfhowlett> xubuntu882, greetings
<xubuntu882> get no suggestions for additional drivers an my xubuntu installation what to do?
<bekks> xubuntu882: Which drivers do you want to install?
<xubuntu882> got switchable garphics with nvidia card
<bekks> Then you have to use bumblebee or nvidia-prime
<Sysi> !bumblebee
<ubottu> The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<xubuntu882> in my virtualbox installation the ubuntu addtional drivers is workung but in xubuntu it is not
<xubuntu882> i was asking me why?
<bekks> In virtualbox, there is a totally different graphics adapter.
<xubuntu882> i know it is different
<xubuntu882> i got an istallation on my hdd and in vb+
<xubuntu882> #i was trying to fing out what the reason is. and i found out that it is working in ubuntu but not in xubuntu.
<xubuntu882> there is both installed in vb and on my harddrive
<bekks> The reason is the fact that there is no "driver to just install without further configuration" when using Nvidia Optimus. Thats why it isnt suggested.
<xubuntu882> but what is the reason, that i get drivers in ubuntu but not in xubuntu. the base is the same but what is the reason its not working?
<TheSheep> xubuntu882: tell us when you find out
<xubuntu882> you don't understand...
<bekks> xubuntu882: In vbox, there is no Nvidia Otimus, thats why you get a suggestion there.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu882, what he said ^^^^
<xubuntu882> in vb in xubuntu13.10 it says " No additional drivers available" and in ubuntu 13.10it says " Innothek Systemberatung GmbH ...aso ) and (ubuntu 12.4) on my hdd gets suggestions and my xubuntu installation not.
<xubuntu882> And i would like to have the same result in my xubuntu...?!
<bekks> xubuntu882: did you install the guest additions?
<elfy> install guest additions
<xubuntu882> yes
<bekks> xubuntu882: Same version as the vbox version?
<xubuntu882> yes
<bekks> Which version? :)
<xubuntu882> vb version is 4.3.6
<bekks> And did you think about the possibility that jockey maybe working differently in different versions?
<xubuntu882> and i found out there are some more people with the same issue
<bekks> So jockey is working differently then.
<xubuntu882> i think jockey has to work in both versions...? ;-)
<bekks> It works, but _differently_
<xubuntu882> sorry but got to quit chat for now. i may will ask my questions later..  bye
<xubuntu882> :q
<xubuntu044> my pc is weak anyone let me which version of Xubuntu is good for it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu044, "weak" tells nothing about specifications ...
<xubuntu044> my PC Celeron 2.13GHz 248MB of RAM
<cfhowlett> xubuntu044, try lubuntu
<Sysi> you can't use any webbrowser sanely with that amount of RAM, you should get more if you really want to use that system
<xubuntu044> any differentce between Xubuntu and Lubuntu? I downloaded Lubuntu but not used it
<cfhowlett> xubuntu044, lubuntu is optimized for lower / older tech.  xubuntu is not.
<xubuntu044> Lubuntu 12.04 can be good for my PC?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu044 I only run LTS  releases  - fewer headaches
<asterismo> is there any good terminal irc client to connect over tor?
<ElfEn_> hello all
<Unit193> asterismo: Irssi does, and guessing weechat does too.
<xubuntu397> hi! quick one. I've been changing icons all over the place, and now don't know which of the elementary ones are default. Darker?
<jrock20041> When I bootup my laptop with my hdmi monitor hooked in I get no sound thru laptop speakers. I can only get it thru hdmi monitor
<holstein> jrock20041: you should be able to use pavucontrol to route to the audio device you choose
<jrock20041> I am using pavu control and in the config tab I have two built-in autio
<jrock20041> *audio
<holstein> jrock20041: you might need to get something playing before you can route..
<holstein> jrock20041: dont trust the labels there.. try all options
<jrock20041> I do have a youtube video playing
<holstein> jrock20041: dont try and test flash and web browsers at the same time.. try a simple local file in a simple player
<jrock20041> ok trying now and still same results
<holstein> jrock20041: does audio work otherwise through the device?
<jrock20041> Yes it works it still goes thry hdmi
<holstein> jrock20041: what does that mean? so, the audio is mirrored in both the HDMI and the device you are trying to use?
<jrock20041> if I shutdown unplug hdmi bootup, sound goes thru laptop just fine. Horrible quality but fine
<holstein> jrock20041: that might be a nice work-around, then
<jrock20041> If I plug in hdmi, bootup, all sound goes thry hdmi
<jrock20041> I will continue to research this issue
<jrock20041> Next one, my laptop has an hdmi port and a mini display port. I am trying to get video working thru both but it not working for mini display port. Will I need to configure my xorg itself?
<holstein> jrock20041: you can try looking for and applying upgrades.. you can try older or newer or different distros live.. kernel versions and alsa versions can make and break support for audio devices, and graphics drivers can help support the HDMI
<holstein> jrock20041: the issue is, if you can reboot and leave it unpluged, or plugged, and get the functionality you want, that might be as good as it gets, since support for HDMI audio can be mubh more challenging that that, and usually just wont work
<holstein> jrock20041: i would say, if you have not tried all the options for video card drivers, start there
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jrock20041> Nvidia is laptop screen and hdmi I believe. Mini display port is intel
<holstein> jrock20041: i dont think so. you should confirm that..
<holstein> jrock20041: the link i gave will help you determine what hardware you have, and there should be, for nvidia, open drivers as well as proprietary drivers
<holstein> jrock20041: the proprietary drivers do not ship by default, and can help address both of the issues you mention, assuming the vendor provides good linux support to you via that driver
<juan_> hi! my borders gone, onyone know the comand to recover it?
<holstein> juan_: what "borders"?
<elfy> window I suspect - xfwm4 --replace perhaps - never remember which does which :)
<juan_> the upper borders... to close the windows
<juan_> sorry, problems with the 'windows'...
<elfy> juan_: try Alt+F2 then command xfwm4 --replace
<juan_> elfy, got it!
<juan_> elfy, thank you!
<elfy> welcome
<xubuntu884> good evening...
<xubuntu884> i get no suggestions in the additional drivers selection of my xubunruinstallation.
<bekks> Which drivers?
<xubuntu884> graphics
<xubuntu884> any idea
<xubuntu884> i got ubuntu installt and xubuntu. it works in ubuntu but not in xubuntu..
<xubuntu884> i got ubuntu installed and xubuntu. it works in ubuntu but not in xubuntu..
<xubuntu884> what package is responsible in xubuntu to provide the information?
<xubuntu884> i would like to choose the proprietary driver but it is not possible.
<xubuntu884> and i want to get this fixed
<xubuntu884> somehow
<xubuntu884> is there any german guidance
<xubuntu884> my question is, i get no suggestions in the additional drivers selection of my xubunruinstallation. how to get this fixed?
<xubuntu884> noone?
<xubuntu884> none?
<Unit193> xubuntu884: Perhaps it has no drivers for your hardware?
<xubuntu884> of course there is. in my ubuntuinstallation there is a choice.
<Unit193> Settings Manager -> Additional Drivers  is the exact same tool.
<xubuntu884> it is the same tool but is not woring for me in xubuntu..
<elfy> exactly the same versions of ubuntu/xubuntu - ie both 13.10 or
<elfy> 13.04
<xubuntu884> on the hdd it is ubuntu 12.04 and xubuntu 13.10
<techinstein> does anyone now how to fix sound error?
<techinstein> hi
<Squall> Can someone please check for me whether changing the mouse theme actually works for them?
<TheSheep> Squall: it works, but not in already running apps
<Squall> ok. The problem i seem to be having is that when i select a new mouse theme all the cursors change to what they're meant to be except for the main normal arrow which stays as the default.
<Sysi> what if you log out and back in?
<Squall> Ah. Stupid as it may sound i haven't tried that. Back soon.
<techinstein> how do you get sound to work i dont see volume settings either
<Squall> Tried it and its worked and not worked. If i'm in opera then i get the black normal arrow cursor but as soon as i move my mouse over the title bar of the windoww or onto the taskbar or desktop or xchat then it goes back to the default white.
<Squall> Tried it and its worked and not worked. If i'm in opera then i get the black normal arrow cursor but as soon as i move my mouse over the title bar of the windoww or onto the taskbar or desktop or xchat then it goes back to the default white.
<Squall> Oops sorry didn't mean to repost that
<Squall> Not even quite sure how i did that lol
<Squall> Also does anyone know how change the font colour across the whole system?
<TheSheep> Squall: choose a gtk theme that has the right color, or make your own theme
<ochosi> Squall: in our latest release (13.10) we ship a tool for that
<ochosi> it's called gtk-theme-config
<ochosi> you can find it in the settings-dialog as "Theme configuration" if your system is in english
<ochosi> note: you can't change *all* theme colors with it, but a few basic ones
<Squall> ok thanks
<Squall> I managed to sort the cursor colour issue using the information found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/459647/comments/110 followed by a reboot which i found a link to here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1974227
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 86184 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #459647 Can't change cursor style using Compiz." [Medium,Confirmed]
<Squall> What the hell did the bot just do?
<bazhang> report a  bug
<bazhang> bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Squall> ah right ok cool
<Squall> thats pretty clever
#xubuntu 2014-12-29
<kasad> which is what I am about to do as well as soon as I finish backing up application conf files so I save a least some time
<holstein> it generally takes me about 30 minutes to install and setup back up..
<bazhang> !info etckeeper
<ubottu> etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 1.11ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 212 kB
<holstein> you also want to be careful where/how you backup what.. thats also a security concern..
<kasad> local raid 10 box, no clouds and stuff
<revo> can sum1 help
<revo> any1 in this room?
<revo> is there any app that i can install that controls things like cpu, fan, memory that i can run live in my desktop?
<reggie-man> I'm trying to find out which process is accessing a disc.
<holstein> rayq_sec: ps aux lists processes..
<reggie-man> Are you talking to me, holstein?
<holstein> reggie-man: ^ yup.. sorry, rayq_sec
<rayq_sec> I think so...I just joined.
<rayq_sec> lol
<reggie-man> I can't find anything accessing the disc, holstein. How do I unmount it?
<holstein> reggie-man: i use the umount command or the file manager im using
<holstein> reggie-man: i mean, the machine can access the disc.. just running idle can make the drive spin.. assuming thats what you are talking about
<reggie-man> The disc is stuck in the drive, holstein.
<holstein> just becuase you hear a spin or see a light doesnt mean some random, hidden, unknown process is "accessing the disc"
<reggie-man> Also, unmount: command not found
<holstein> reggie-man: having a disc stuck in an optical drive is quite different
<reggie-man> It isn't spinning, either.
<reggie-man> What should I do then?
<holstein> reggie-man: that can just be physically stuck.. i'll just power down, and try physical buttons, if there are any.. little ones you can jam a paper clip in, for example
<reggie-man> I don't think it's physically stuck, holstein. I want to see if it's mounted.
<holstein> reggie-man: just be sure if it is or not.. remove the disc.. if you cant, then, it can be stuck.. confirm that its not
<holstein> reggie-man: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<reggie-man> The button doesn't work.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/474176/where-is-my-cd-rom-mounted is also relevant
<holstein> reggie-man: sure.. so, since the button is not ejecting it, assuming that it is an eject button, and it usually ejects.. dont assume that some process is accessing the drive, keeping it from mounting, or ejecting.. could be other issues..
<holstein> reggie-man: i would start back a few steps.. has this optical drive ever worked in linux? or on that machine in any OS? do you see it in the bios? is it known-good? or something that has been sitting around and could be failing? and, what about the media.. does it mount or load or play anywhere else?
<reggie-man> The disc has worked in the past with Linux.
<reggie-man> holstein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9638406/
<holstein> reggie-man: in the recent past? and worked in what capacity? and what about the rom drive? do you see it in the bios? can you boot a live iso with it?
<holstein> reggie-man: sda1 is *not* the optical drive
<holstein> reggie-man: sda1 is likely the operating system you are using right now.. that partition.. thats why the OS is not letting you eject it.. and it cant be physically ejected.. its not the optical drive
<holstein> reggie-man: what is on the CD?
<reggie-man> It's a DVD with a movie on it.
<holstein> reggie-man: ok.. have you enabled DVD playback?
<reggie-man> I could just restart my system, and that might work, but I want to know what's wrong with my drive.
<holstein> reggie-man: if not, then it wont work
<holstein> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> reggie-man: you are not allowed to, legally, be given access to DVD playback by default
<reggie-man> DVD playback is not the issue I'm currently trying to fix.
<holstein> reggie-man: you have to add support for that, so, if you havent, please add support for that
<reggie-man> I want to know why the disc is stuck.
<holstein> reggie-man: if its a DVD, and you havent added support, then, that *is* the issue
<holstein> reggie-man: you are assuming the disk is stuck.. its not /dev/sda1
<holstein> the system doesnt have any way to communicate with the data there.. not til you add the support needed
<holstein> it will just sit there, and not be "mounted" like a data DVD would be..
<reggie-man> The disc is stuck. I assumed it was /dev/sda1, but I realize it's not now.
<reggie-man> But the disc still should eject.
<holstein> reggie-man: you shouldnt assume either that its /dev/sda1 *or* that it is stuck
<reggie-man> But as far as I'm aware, it is stuck.
<reggie-man> It is stuck in some kind of way if I can't get it out by hitting the button.
<holstein> reggie-man: you *should*, and will need to add the support i, and the official documentation i link reference
<holstein> reggie-man: sure, please relax, friend.. i have seen this type of behavior, when i didnt give the software any way to communicate with the disc i put in
<holstein> reggie-man: please add the support for DVD's, and test that it plays..
<holstein> reggie-man: you'll note, if you read.. that you open a terminal, and run..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<holstein> *then*.. sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<holstein> i would then install VLC, and test that it plays the DVD.. sudo apt-get install vlc
<holstein> though, you can use whatever player you like
<reggie-man> I am relaxed. I will install the support, but I don't think I need to just to remove a dvd.
<holstein> you can reboot, as i suggested before, and eject it from the bios screens at boot
<reggie-man> holstein: I don't believe the disc is mounted.
<reggie-man> But I want to know why it's doing this.
<holstein> reggie-man: i dont either, and never stated i thought it was.. nor that you should try to mount or unmount it
<holstein> reggie-man: its doing that because its got no way of communicating with the data
<holstein> reggie-man: its just a piece of plastic. no way of reading it. not allowed to..
<holstein> reggie-man: add support for DVD's, and see if it plays. .or reboot the machine and eject the DVD while its booting in the bios screen
<GuacaMassacre> Hello
<reggie-man> I'm saying that it can't read the data if it's not mounted. The DVD does not play. I want to find out why the disc tray won't come out. It should come out even if nothing is in there.
<reggie-man> holstein: ^
<reggie-man> Oh, I figured it out, holstein.
<reggie-man> I just needed to find the path of the disc, and then use the eject command.
<reggie-man> I didn't know what the path was before.
<reggie-man> Thanks for trying to help me. <3
<reggie-man> My next issue is playback. In VLC, the DVD plays only audio, no video. http://i.imgur.com/gkRYmGM.png In Parole Media Player, the DVD plays fine until about a minute when Parole just closes.
<reggie-man> The disc doesn't seem to be showing up anywhere unless I open the location (/dev/sr0) directly in VLC now.
<jimmyd> im getting boot failed error then a comand line what should i do to atempt to fix it or can i
<cfhowlett> jimmyd, ask #ubuntu ... more eyes
<reggie-man> My DVD won't mount.
<Rayne> Is it possible to tame tumblerd? I hate it when tumblerd pushes other processes away to feast the juicy I/O performance alone. (99% @ iotop)
<brainwash> Rayne: maybe write a wrapper/script which utilizes ionice
<Rayne> Good idea brainwash
<brainwash> Rayne: ideally this should be optimized in the actual code, but tumbler does not seem to be well maintained at the moment
<brainwash> there are many bug reports which address performance and stability issues
<xubuntu01w> hi
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu01w
<ubottu> xubuntu01w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu01w> Good morning I-m having some issues.... everytime I open the file manager no letter or characters appear only squares. The satrnge thing is that is the only app where this is happening
<xubuntu01w> can somebody help me
<GridCube> xubuntu01w: try reloging and choosing a different language from the login manager
<mijk> hey, I can't seem to create a folder called /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo
<mijk> even using sudo -s
<mijk> it's even mounted rw
<brainwash> mijk: why would you want to create it manually?
<brainwash> also, it won't solve your actual problem
<mijk> I don't know, I dont' even know how to set up vgaswitcheroo, I can't find documentatino so I assume you have to do it manually
<brainwash> which xubuntu version?
<mijk> 14.10
<brainwash> did you any boot parameters like "nomodeset"?
<mijk> the documentaton I find says to create a file called "switch" under /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo
<brainwash> did you add
<mijk> and echo "ON" into it
<mijk> no, just a clean installation so far
<mijk> so I need that boot parameter to write to debugfs?
<brainwash> I have to go afk for like 10 minutes, so I suggest you wait or ask in #ubuntu
<drc> mijk: Are you sure you actually need vgaswitcheroo?  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics appears to suggest that "on kernels >= 3.12, vgaswitcheroo is not needed anymore to turn off the discrete gpu, only if you wish to verify the power state"
<drc> IIRC, 14.10 uses v3.16
<drc> not that this answers your specific question :)
<mijk> I can't seem to use my AMD card
<mijk> it's always using my Intel Graphics 4400
<brainwash> does "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" return an error or the power states?
<mijk> it doesn't even exist
<brainwash> what is the output of "lspci -v"
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwash> please upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log also
<mijk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641086/
<mijk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9641096/
<brainwash> it looks the required kernel driver for the amd gpu is not being loaded
<mijk> oh?
<mijk> do you happen to know which one I need?
<brainwash> it's the "radeon" driver
<cfhowlett> !amd | mijk
<brainwash> provided by the package "xserver-xorg-video-ati"
<brainwash> is this meta package installed?
<mijk> I thought AMD used fglrx?
<brainwash> did you install that driver?
<brainwash> the AMD driver is the proprietary one
<mijk> I used the open sourced drivers provided by the "Additional Drivers" application
<brainwash> this means, that you didn't install any drivers, right? the open source ones are installed and used by default
<mijk> oic, it's using xserver-xorg-video-ati
<mijk> wel, I guess I'll try the flgrx driver and try again
<cfhowlett> brainwash, proprietary/OEM generally offers better performance
<mijk> last time I had that installed, there seemed to be no change
<brainwash> cfhowlett: this issue here is not a performance one
<brainwash> mijk: but keep in mind, that doing so will disable the vgaswitcheroo interface by design
<cfhowlett> brainwash, I'll just watch from the sidelines then.
<mijk> there's no way to use either the Intel or AMD?
<mijk> if it always uses the AMD, I couldn't care less
<mijk> alright, here goes, reboot time
<brainwash> it's a different solution
<brainwash> maybe you could select the gpu in your bios
<guest_> hello, i have multiple soundcards but the audio controller only controls one. how do i have it control them all?
<xubuntu09w> hi
<guest_> hello
<guest_> how can i help you
<xubuntu09w> uh... who should i report to for what i think is a bug??
<xubuntu09w> i was trying to set my keyboard to abnt2 (brazilian standard not configurable through Settingd > Keyboard) by editing /etc/default/keyboard but it wasnt working even after restart
<knome> xubuntu09w, we track bugs in launchpad.net
<xubuntu09w> but then i went to Settings > Settings Editor > Keyboar-input and set it propperly now it is working
<xubuntu09w> i m not su sure that is a bug, i m newbie in linux... just typing here so maybe someone can help me if i was just dumb.. cause i had a hard time to find out that
<xubuntu09w> ah, ty knome
<xubuntu09w> and sorry people for my bad english :D
<xubuntu09w> hope it was minimally understoodable
<knome> xubuntu09w, your english is fine
<knome> maybe people on #ubuntu-br could help you with your keyboard layout problems better, though
<xubuntu09w> ahh ty
<guest_>  i have multiple soundcards but the audio controller only controls the volume on one. how do i have it control them all?
<knome> guest_, we've heard you... maybe nobody knows the answer. have you tried looking at askubuntu, ubuntu forums and other sites?
#xubuntu 2014-12-30
<guest_> i have searched around a bit but have not found a resolution. thats why i'm here
<bennypr0fane> Hello, if my music collection is stored in the root part of the file system, how can I give  my music player (Amarok) access to it?
<AgAu> why not store your music collection in your home dir?
<knome> bennypr0fane, just make sure it is readable by your user
<bennypr0fane> AgAu, that's because I want to be able to sync it with Owncloud - *on my server*. That means, all the music files are under the owncloud server root, which is served to the web by Apache and has to be there
<AgAu> ah okay :D
<bennypr0fane> knome, reading shouldn't be a problem normally, should it?
<knome> not really.. have you even tried if it works or not?
<bennypr0fane> knome yes, just now. Doesn't seem like it's working
<knome> have you launched amarok from the terminal and looked if it outputs some errors?
<bennypr0fane> knome, good idea, trying that
<bennypr0fane> gotcha: "QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /var/www/owncloud/data"
<bennypr0fane> my music is actually three more levels below that, but the file chooser wouldn't let me go any depper
<bennypr0fane> *deeper
<knome> check the subdirectory permissions
<bennypr0fane> ah, and above that I have: "QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Permission denied"
<bennypr0fane> knome, how do I do that?
<bennypr0fane> ah right, this is strange. the data direct is readable only with sudo
<knome> there you go, you'll need to make it readable by your user
<bennypr0fane> */var/www/owncloud/data directory
<knome> i would probably add a subfolder that is owned by you
<knome> but naturally you need read permission to the parent directory as well
<bennypr0fane> I never remember those chmod options
<bennypr0fane> why a subfolder?
<bennypr0fane> knome, you wouldn't happen to have any idea *why* that folder is closed for user?
<knome> if the data directory is created by the owncloud software, i would only touch it as much as i needed
<knome> nope, i don't use ownclod
<knome> but many directories like that aren't at least writable by users
<knome> maybe there's another way you should populate the directory
<bennypr0fane> yes it is, that's why I'm having doubts...
<knome> *how
<bennypr0fane> I don't understand what "populate the directory" means, and which one you mean
<knome> i meant that if that's the directory that is synced, maybe owncloud expects you to put the files there in some other way
<knome> which would explain why the directory is not readable by the user
<knome> but still, i don't know owncloud, so it's just a guess
<knome> maybe you should visit their support channel
<bennypr0fane> that is definitely the case, Owncloud wants the content of this dir to be changed only by the software itself, i.e. through the web interface or sync client. but to ensure that, it would be enough to make it read-only, but it's no read-no write
<bennypr0fane> yeah, I gues I'll have to ask them
<taza> How did I list and unload kernel modules? (Can I do it live?)
<taza> A laptop of mine is refusing to shut down cleanly because of the Broadcom chip being... ornery.
<deshipu> lsmod to list them
<deshipu> rmmod to unload it, but may crash
<taza> It's crashing on every shutdown as is, so can't hurt
<taza> (It's a HP Compaq nx6310 with a bc4311
<taza> I dunno what else to do really
<taza> The hardware button stays dead; the system won't shut down
<taza> The BIOS settings don't seem to have an effect; no package does. It worked once, with firmware-b43-installer, but hasn't since
<squeegily> Is there something that's run every time the laptop resumes from suspend?
<squeegily> I want to put something to take a picture of whatever's in front of the webcam whenever I log in (whether the session was a new one or reattaching to an existing locked one), and also whenever the laptop resumes from suspend
<squeegily> I already have the command concocted, but I can't figure out how to make it do this. The various ~/.x* files are just run on login
<argoneus> hello
<argoneus> date returns 10:40 but xfce panel shows 9:40, why is that?
<argoneus> I set utc to no because I dualboot with windows
<xubuntu32w> Hi All, Quick question. How to I transfer the files in a directory to another? I tried using mv -v but it moves the entire directory. Is there a way to move the files only?
<xubuntu32w> I'm using the terminal btw
<Alexfrench> why ? it is impossible on the desktop ??
<xubuntu32w> Its on a headless Ubuntu server
<xubuntu32w> I did smb to the server and tried to drag and drop within the window(server) but it just makes copies.
<taza> So yeah
<taza> I have a HP Compaq NX6310 with Xubuntu 14.04.1
<taza> The hardware buttons don't work, the wireless OR wired connections don't work
<taza> (BCM4401 and BCM4311 respectively)
<holstein> !broadcom | taza
<ubottu> taza: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> taza: if "they dont work", then, they dont work.. see if you can add support for the broadcom chips.. though. i have a USB wifi dongle for those cases, so i can connect and sudo apt-get what i need. but, you can do it following the "without internet access" direction
<holstein> directions*
<taza> What about the BCM44xx?
<holstein> if this is hardware you dont well well, then, you may want to entertain that this could be a larger hardware issue, and test the hardware accordingly
<holstein> taza: i dont have that hardware, but, i can say nothing about linux/ubuntu/xubuntu is preventing it from working. have you *ever* seen the bcm44xx you have work? in any OS?
<taza> Yes, it works fine under Windows
<holstein> these days, i'll give it about 10 minutes, then, i'll just move to hardware that supports linux.. but, i'll start with the general steps here..
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> do i see the device in lspci or lsusb.. and ifconfig.. and so on
<taza> It shows in lspci, using wl as the driver, but not rfkill
<holstein> taza: *if* the wl driver supports the device, then, you should be able to use the device
<holstein> taza: are you familiar with connecting to wifi access points in xubuntu?
<taza> My USB dongle also works fine
<taza> Anyway, I managed to figure out an iteration that worked just as I asked, after literally six hours yesterday
<holstein> taza: and that is a wifi usb dongle?
<taza> Yes
<holstein> taza: yes, it can be frustrating, and take a lot of time to force hardware to work in operating systems they are not intended to work in
<taza> I turned on WLAN/LAN switching in the BIOS, fresh install, purged bcmwl-kernel-source, installed every package, installed firmware-linux-nonfree, installed firmware-b43-installer...
<taza> ... and the remaining key was booting with the cable connected
<taza> Good job, asking it in an IRC channel. 60% of the time it works every time.
<taza> Stumble upon the right irritatingly exact steps to reproduce a bug
<taza> Or well, things working perfectly, but it feels like I'm reproducing a bug
<taza> It was wl, wl wasn't actually working with the device, but it sure was blacklisting the right drivers.
<taza> ... I'm just gonna make sure I have spare Intel/Realtek chips for the next problem.
<holstein> taza: thats what i do..
<taza> I'll go back to 802.11b if it means I don't have to tolerate Broadcom
<taza> I mean, I had tried each steps by themselves - the WLAN/LAN switching, booting with the cable, purging bcwml-kernel-source
<taza> And I'm still not convinced all of that is required. But hey, it sort of works now.
<holstein> taza: well, the ideal first step would be, broadcom officially supports the operating system you are trying to use.. since they dont, then, you can have a challenge
<nomic> z.z.z..z..z.z.z.z.z
<pesce> hi all
<vadrag> hi guys
<vadrag> just installing my xubuntu for the first time in virtualbox. I was wondering how can i get the guest additions with a command or something like that
<bekks> vadrag: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html :)
<bekks> The official vbox docs sum it up very well, basically you just have to click the menu entry mentioned, and run the installer.
<vadrag> alright thanks ill check it , now ill have to restart :)
<ylzhan> Hi, can I ask a question not directly related to Xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2014-12-31
<bazhang> try #xubuntu-offtopic
<bennypr0fane> Hey, so, funny story, I can't authenticate - my password isn't working, although I didn't change it.  I did do this: https://www.linux-tips.org/article/18/passwordless-sudo-setup
<bennypr0fane> now all GUI apps that want authentication, like Synaptic, reject my passoword
<[JJ]Albert> It's been awhile since I've used xubuntu, but whats the procedure behind kernel updates?
<drc> Basically kernel updates occur with the semi-annual releases (april and september).
<[JJ]Albert> thats alongside the version updates, like 15.04 coming up?
<[JJ]Albert> or you're talking just the support for 14.10 for example?
<drc> 15.04 will be released in <april>
<[JJ]Albert> oh, okay, so you meant alongside 15.04 the kernel is updated
<drc> and 14.10 was released in <october> (I miscounted on my fingers :)
<[JJ]Albert> alongside each semi-annual update
<[JJ]Albert> how about mesa?
<[JJ]Albert> It was only just recently updated to 10.4
<[JJ]Albert> though in xubuntu it's still at 10.3
<[JJ]Albert> I use the intel Haswell graphics myself, so I watch the updates closely on that
<drc> inless it's a major security problem, (most) applications are updated during the releases.  If you want the bleeding edge, *buntu is not the distro for you.
<[JJ]Albert> I'm in no signifigant hurry then
<[JJ]Albert> I am more-or-less planning on buying a dedicated GPU soon, when sales come around again
<[JJ]Albert> drc: I am remembering that, at least at my own discretion though it'd be inadvisable, I could get more bleeding PPA branches of kernels and mesa, for instance.
<drc> Oh yeah, that's entirely possible.
<[JJ]Albert> I did that a couple times back when I had a HD 4XXX radeon, because main support for that was dropped from newer proprietary radeon drivers
<drc> It's generally not suppirted, but it's your choice.
<[JJ]Albert> yeh, again I am willing to wait on it
<[JJ]Albert> But it is slightly sad I can't get the main package of 10.4 that I'm assuming will ship w/ 15.04
<[JJ]Albert> I mean, from the official xubuntu repo
<[JJ]Albert> for testing
<[JJ]Albert> I know phoronix is a bit of an iffy place to go by in regards to performance, but I'm assuming the upcoming mesa releases will have really brought the open source haswell drivers up to par w/ windows: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_windows7_2014&num=1
<[JJ]Albert> Which is good, because some things are a little underwhelming w/ it, in spite of the fact I'm using an i7-4790k
<sadhash> Good evening, folks. I use an old hdtv as my monitor and the menu button is busted. I'm looking to lower the brightness of the screen and am coming up empty with google-fu. Any advice?
<holstein> sadhash: a remote control for the TV
<holstein> sadhash: should be able to get a "smart" remote, and program it.. quite cheap
<pleia2> I've used xrandr for adjusting brightness settings
<sadhash> well, that'll be my backup plan.
<sadhash> ok. i'll whip something up for xrandr then
<Unit193> arandr if you like GUIs.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149054/how-to-change-lcd-brightness-from-command-line-or-via-script
<sadhash> xrandr worked perfectly. wish I would have thought of that. I used it just a few weeks ago when I set up this t.v. /facepalm
<sadhash> i'm trying to break away from GUI's. xubuntu was my diving board away from windows. thank you all and have a happy new year.
<pleia2> sadhash: thanks! you too :)
<Evil_Eric> just wanted to say im impressed with 14.10
<pleia2> Evil_Eric: glad to hear it!
<Evil_Eric> zero issues and stable
<Evil_Eric> unlike unity
<Evil_Eric> tried xubuntu back in the 12.04 and 13.10 days but yeah wasnt impressed then but this works for me and works well
<Evil_Eric> mehhh trying to figure ot why i dint just join through irc instead of this web site
<Evil_Eric> well im out thanks
<roo79x> hi all I've never used cron before and I'm trying to use it to sync my google calendar with orage I've added a line in cron to wget my ics file, pointed orage to that file but I'm not seeing any change? was wondering if anyone knows of a more complete how to online please?
<roo79x> sorry I'll re-post I as I was rudely interrupted hi all I've never used cron before and I'm trying to use it to sync my google calendar with orage I've added a line in cron to wget my ics file, pointed orage to that file but I'm not seeing any change? was wondering if anyone knows of a more complete how to online please?
<baizon> roo79x: how does your cron entry looks like
<baizon> roo79x: and how does your "download script" looks like?
<roo79x> baizon: */05 * * * * wget -nH -rK https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/roo79x%40gmail.com/private-c716b62e1533f2173145ced676b6de1a/basic.ics -P /home/roo79/.local/share/orage/
<baizon> roo79x: that was a bad idea
<baizon> roo79x: now everyone reading can download your gcalendar
<roo79x> nothing of any importance on there
<baizon> roo79x: does the wget work?
<roo79x> yes running the command works
<baizon> ok
<cfhowlett> baizon, unless, like me, they're in China = google and it's services are blocked
<baizon> roo79x: have you tried to put it in a sh file, then add +x and just put the path of the script in crontab?
<baizon> thats how it works for me
<roo79x> cfhowlett: I'm in Australia
<roo79x> baizon: I'll try that thanks!
<baizon> np
<baizon> report back if it doenst work
<roo79x> brb
<roo79x> baizon: thank you for the help, the script is working. I changed the wget command a bit to wget -T 5 -r -nH -nd -O /home/[username]/.local/share/orage/orage.ics https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/gmail-address/private-c716b62e1533f2173145ced676b6de1a/basic.ics and it's working great!
<cfhowlett_> roo79x, nice!
<baizon> roo79x: nice :)
<roo79x> now I'll have to go googling on how to get it to upload to the same calendar
<roo79x> :-D
<baizon> roo79x: that wont work :)
<baizon> you can only download
<roo79x> I seen something on google about using GalDaemon? maybe I was wrong?
<roo79x> oops GcalDaemon
<roo79x> it's old but might be worth a tinker https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=7873
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 7873 in general "2: Add an option to save event into a different ICS file, or allow to save event into Foreign files when available" [Enhancement,Closed: fixed]
<roo79x> well I have to go get ready for new years dinner thanks again for the help happy new year to all :)
<ravi_> hi
<ravi_> i have to install adobe flash player plugin
<ravi_> i don't know how to install
<ravi_> it is not available in software center
<AgAu> it should be
<ravi_> it is older version
<ravi_> latest version is 425
<ravi_> in software center it is 424
<ravi_> my browser is blocking the older version
<AgAu> well im using xubuntu 14.10 and its version 425 in the software center
<ravi_> i have ready many articles on "how to isntall" but I am not getting it
<ravi_> i am using xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<xangua> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ravi_> i have already downloaded tar file from adobe site
<ravi_> do I need to use get again?
<wlxmhls> 嘿嘿
<cfhowlett_> !cn | wlxmhls,
<ubottu> wlxmhls,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wlxmhls> 好的,不好意思,发错了,我一定注意
<baizon> holy moly
<wlxmhls> if you download from official tar file, then extract it and move the lib file to replace the original flash files
<sim642> Xubuntu has suddenly started asking for the passphrase when I 'git push' which didn't always happen before. How can I get it to not ask it for every time again like it was before?
<aaronfranke> Hi, I'm having an issue with the desktop background. It is showing me a sideshow of images even though the box for slideshow is unchecked. I can't seem to get it to stick with one image. Running Xubuntu 14.10 with GTX 770 and nvidia-340.
<aaronfranke> I'm also looking for a way to force 3840x2160 output.
<xubuntu326> Hello, I hacve a problem installing xubuntu 14.04.1
<cfhowlett_> !details | xubuntu326
<ubottu> xubuntu326: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu326> it stops while there stands bcmwl-kernel-scource (amd64) wird konfiguriert
<cfhowlett_> xubuntu326, how long?
<xubuntu326> since 1 and a half hour
<xubuntu326> there ist 8:25 xubuntu ubiquity: DKMS: install completed
<cfhowlett_> !md5sum | xubuntu326, 1.  verify your .iso       2. verify your usb
<ubottu> xubuntu326, 1.  verify your .iso       2. verify your usb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu326> 9:17 xubuntu CRON[29228]: root CMD ( cd / && run-parts -- report / etc/cron/hourly)
<xubuntu326> ok, I'll try...
<xubuntu326> Thank you
<aaronfranke> Nobody has any ideas for fixing my issue? :/
<versa> good morning.
<_littleb> hi people, i have an xubuntu os in english language. how can I change the language to another?
<Sh3r1ff> _littleb: install the language pack of the language you want
<_littleb> Sh3r1ff: give me an apt-get example
<_littleb> plz
<Sh3r1ff> _littleb: apt-get install language-pack-en installs the english language pack
<_littleb> ok thx
<Sh3r1ff> replace "en" with the language you want
<jarnos> Can anyone tell the exact size of xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso?
<cfhowlett> jarnos, it is listed on the download site ...
<jarnos> cfhowlett, it tells 930M, but I doubt it is exact size. On the other hand, I am not sure, if I need exact size. I have dd'ed the iso to a 8G USB stick, and would now want to return the original iso file.
<baizon> jarnos: 975.175.680 bytes
<jarnos> baizon, thanks
<kasad> ok please tell me before I kill myself, is there solution to infamous bug with qualcomm (and some other wifi cards on certain laptops) where wifi doesn't work after system suspend
<bullgard4> kasad: You beeter do not kill yourself but rather google using the catchwords you just mentioned in your question.
<bullgard4> s/beeter/better/
<bullgard4> It is wise to input the exacr error message which you obtain.
<bullgard4> s/exacr/exact/
<kasad> bullgard4> there is no error message, it's known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1286552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286552 in linux (Ubuntu) "No wifi after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<kasad> so I am disabling suspend left and right, (thing is I couldn't get it to work at all for quite some time)
<kasad> turns out it needed long shutdown - go figure 1 minute shutdown - wifi doesn't work, 10 minute shutdown - wifi starts working again
<kasad> wtf o.O
<bullgard4> There you have a solution, even if awkward. You should report your findings by adding your comment to Launchpad bug 1286552.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1286552 in linux (Ubuntu) "No wifi after suspend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1286552
<megagiganoob> Hello folks, hoping someone might be able to help. I'm trying to make a distro of xubuntu based on my current setup. I volunteer at a free site to help people learn web development and the idea is to be able to give them an image they can load into a vm and not have to worry about configuration
<megagiganoob> I'm going through the livecd customization but I'm at a point I'm not sure what to do. I've installed ruby and git. I'd like to install linuxbrew for node and yeoman so the users don't have to mess with sudo, but I'm unsure where to edit the path
<brainwash> !remaster | megagiganoob
<ubottu> megagiganoob: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<megagiganoob> I'm using uck, but not finding a lot of info on where I'd add sources to the path
<brainwash> megagiganoob: you mean PATH?
<brainwash> I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu, this channel mainly focuses on xubuntu specific issues
<megagiganoob> yes, for linuxbrew
<megagiganoob> we'd like for users not to have to use sudo before installing development tools, without jacking with the core system permissions
<brainwash> you could add changes to the files in /etc/skel/
<brainwash> these files are copied to the home directory when you create a new user
<brainwash> sadly I have to leave now, good luck :)
<megagiganoob> oh awesome, np. Thanks for the help
#xubuntu 2015-01-01
<xubuntu72w> hello all. was hoping for some advice. I'm trying to install 14.04 on my media PC to replace windows 7. I see the initial menu and choose install. the xubuntu splash screen comes up. spins for a sec then the PC locks up. any tips?
<HassanCehef> maybe an issue with the graphic card drivers.
<HassanCehef> xubuntu72w, did you try the "Try Xubuntu" option, instead of Install?
<xubuntu72w> its running onGIGABYTE GA-MA785GMT-UD2H AM3 AMD 785G with a nvidia card
<xubuntu72w> should I disable the external and use the on board for install only mayne
<xubuntu72w> maybe°
<HassanCehef> I really don't know.
<xubuntu72w> I tried the try option same issue
<HassanCehef> oh.
<xubuntu72w> year. not really new to buntu but not a master either
<xubuntu72w> I'll start with the video tho. gives me someplace to go with. thanks hassancehef
<HassanCehef> you are welcome. Happy new year with xubuntu :)
<xubuntu72w> thanks. same to you. if I can get this running right I will be lol
<nerdistmonk> Is there any particular reason that openjdk is rendered totally useless by default? how do i go about getting a working cacerts file installed so i can run anything?
<holstein> nerdistmonk: what are you trying to run?
<nerdistmonk> well minecraft for starters
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/198476/how-to-install-minecraft-on-ubuntu-or-any-other-linux-distribution/
<nerdistmonk> sigh nevermind.
<holstein> when i have to use java, i use the PPA
<nerdistmonk> the ppa doesnt work for me
<nerdistmonk> because libreoffice needs openjre
<nerdistmonk> and if you try to remove openjre it just attempts reinstallation of another version
<holstein> nerdistmonk: you can get around that with libre
<holstein> anyways, just let a volunteer know if you have a question.. you can also use #ubuntu since its not related to xubuntu or xfce, and there may be a larger crowd there using java..
<nerdistmonk> i just gave up and tossed it all out
<nerdistmonk> openjre should be working fine out of the box but its not
<holstein> nerdistmonk: it doesnt ship "out of the box"..
<nerdistmonk> well neither does the java ppa...
<holstein> sure.. im just addressing what compromises i personally accept when running java applications
<holstein> ppa's are not officially supported, but, i run that ppa when i have to use java.. and i cant find a work around
<holstein> typically works, no problem.. never had an issue using libreoffice afterwards..
<roo79x> Hi all happy new year!, I have been trying to make my own empty trash quicklists but everything I have read and tried will not work? I have tried a few rm commands but everything I try fails, also any item I put into trash has a locked icon over it? does anyone have any ideas please? xubuntu 14.0.1 64bit
<roo79x>  Hi all happy new year!, I have been trying to make my own empty trash quicklists but everything I have read and tried will not work? I have tried a few rm commands but everything I try fails, also any item I put into trash has a locked icon over it? does anyone have any ideas please? xubuntu 14.04.1 64bit
<brainwash> roo79x: what did you try exactly and what was the result (error/warning messages)?
<brainwash> roo79x: regarding the lock icon -> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=144695
<roo79x> thanks I'll read up before I get back to you
<roo79x> the main script I used to use on other ubuntu distros is here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33140680/Linux/general/scripts/scripts/my01delete-trash-script.sh
<roo79x> and a secure delete script I have tried here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33140680/Linux/general/scripts/scripts/madmatts-delete-trash.sh
<brainwash> do these scripts generate any errors when run in a terminal window?
<brainwash> also, do they only fail in xubuntu, but work fine in other ubuntu distros?
<roo79x> have not tried them in a while but last time no... will run them now the delete trash script is just rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*/*
<brainwash> right, it's a pretty simple script
<brainwash> maybe you should ask in #bash for help with shell scripts
<roo79x> ok just ran my01delete-trash-script and it worked no errors and it deleted the items in the trash
<brainwash> roo79x: problem solved then?
<roo79x> ok just ran madmatts-delete-trash.sh and it worked no errors and it deleted the items in the trash... but neither script will work from a quicklist on docky that I have created?
<brainwash> quicklist? do you simply select the script like a file or is the script actually executed?
<brainwash> you could create a desktop launcher and check if it works this way
<roo79x> the script is executed, when I right click an icon on docky there is an option in the menu I named empty trash, when I click the option in the menu the script is meant to run.. I'll try the launcher idea and see if that works thank you
<reggie-man> My discs aren't automounting.
<bjorn_> Hi, someone knows how to change the default browser to chromium when I click links?
<brainwash> bjorn_: did you try to change it via settings manager > preferred applications?
<bjorn_> brainwash, , yes. but I havent restarted... maybe Ill try that
<brainwash> bjorn_: a relog should be enough, but I doubt that it's needed
<bjorn_> brb
<bjorn_> brainwash, It worked after relog
<brainwash> bjorn_: great :)
<reggie-man> I put a new .desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications, but it's not showing up in the menu.
<brainwash> reggie-man: does it show up and work properly if you place it on the desktop?
<brainwash> reggie-man: maybe it's assigned to the "other" category
<brainwash> try the menu editor (menulibre) to locate / move it
<aramo> Hi! I've installed xubuntu on old asus eee pc. I have video tearing an all kind of videos. How to fix this?
<brainwash> aramo: look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212418
<reggie-man> I figured it out, brainwash. I had nodisplay set to true.
<aramo> thanks
<cfhowlett> aramo, install the correct video driver?
<reggie-man> Yeah, aramo, try installing the proprietary driver. Aslo, I know it can be frustrating, but sometimes you have to be patient in support channels.
<aramo>  cfhowlett: lsmod shows i915 driver
<aramo> I have intel vga chip. Does it have proprietary driver?
<holstein> aramo: shouldnt need one
<holstein> aramo: i have an EEE with an unsupported intel chip for GPU.. but, the others i have used, and setup, and own *all* just work "out of the box"
<aramo> holstein: i have Intel 915 chip
<aramo> lsmod shows that i915 driver is loaded
<holstein> aramo: there are no drivers for intel  like that
<holstein> aramo: the linux kernel is modular.. so, the kernels are "baked" into the kernel. you dont need to install drivers for *most* hardware
<aramo> holstein: but i915 kernel module what is it?
<aramo> sure that is why I think that there should be no issue with driver
<holstein> aramo: intel typically provides support for linux, and will just work "out of the box"
<holstein> aramo: that is why i think you are assuming an issue with the driver
<aramo> but  what about tearing. On Lubuntu I didn't have video tearing. On Xubuntu I have it.
<holstein> aramo: are you comparing lubuntu 14.04 with xubuntu 14.04?
<aramo> yes
<aramo> let me check the link provided by brainwash
<holstein> aramo: lubuntu and xubuntu *are* ubuntu.. same kernel, same drivers.. same plumbing. same repos
<brainwash> ..different window manager
<holstein> aramo: could be, you have not updated one or the other with an upgrade that "Fixes" support
<holstein> could be the xubuntu/xfce compositor
<holstein> could be misconfiguration.. etc
<brainwash> aramo: the first step would be to disable the built-in compositor (settings manager > window manager tweaks > last tab)
<brainwash> now xubuntu should behave similar to lubuntu
<holstein> aramo: look for, and apply all upgrades, turn off compositing, check your performance with something other than flash video in a web browser, and let the volunteers know how it works..
<aramo> Composition was turned off. Everything is up to date.
<holstein> aramo: its on by default, AFAIK.. check and make sure that is *is* turned off
<holstein> it is*
<aramo> I've disabled it before.
<holstein> aramo: sure. just check and make sure its off now, though
<aramo> done
<holstein> aramo: and, you can even try turning it on, and see if it improves, and elaborate about what exactly is tearing and how
<aramo> If I turn it on. I will have worst performance when moving windows etc...
<holstein> aramo: you will? or you do? have you tried? if not, please try it, and also, share what exactly is tearing, and how?
<aramo> I've tried
<aramo> ok
<holstein> aramo: i have *many* of those netbooks. and i dont expect amazing performance from then with video playback, or 3d graphics rendering
<aramo> holstein: sure but I have tearing when I play very simple small videos. I cannot play any youtube videos
<holstein> aramo: youtube is using flash.. adobe doesnt provide a current flash version to general linux. you must use the pepperflash version they provide for the chrome browser if you need current flash suport
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<aramo> What about html5 video streaming
<holstein> there are ways to run that flash in chromium and firefox if you prefer, but, when troubleshooting what you are asking about, i'll just install the chrome browser, and test with flash content in the current flash version, after comfirming my version here http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<aramo> that youtube provides
<holstein> aramo: sure, but not for everything
<holstein> aramo: youtube doesnt state, "bring any old low-powered device that you have decided to run an unsupported operating system on here and we'll make sure you have smooth video playback"
<holstein> aramo: it can be challenging, i understand, but, please try and use the current version of flash in your tests, and try and remove, as i suggested before, web playback from your testing
<aramo> The problem is that I saw that this old netbook played well these video files that I have with an old version of ubuntu and with recent lubuntu version as well
<aramo> is there any way to decrease rendering quality to improve performance?
<holstein> aramo: sure.. but, what video is the issue? what codec? what are you playing it on? when troubleshooting, i use my known-good video files that are well supported in the vlc player, and i *dont* test flash playback in that setup.. or html5 video playback.. what are you using, friend? what file? what filetype? what player?
<aramo> holstein QuickTime video files with VLC player
<aramo> I have similar result with default parolee player
<holstein> aramo: try testing with something that is well supported, in vlc.. ogg video, etc
<AgAu> quicktime... eww :P
<aramo> ok)))
<holstein> aramo: nothing about xubuntu/ubuntu/linux is preventing any of that content from working. but, its all quite closed, and doenst promise desktop linux playback
<aramo> btw: how to check available RAM?
<holstein> aramo: the operating system will be able to utilize the ram as needed. its pretty much *all* available..
<holstein> aramo: you can use something like "top" to check what resources are being used and how
<aramo> maybe there is no enough memory, I just wonder why I play those videos with Lubuntu
<holstein> aramo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142505/is-there-an-application-that-can-show-memory-usage-in-a-similar-manner-to-top for example
<holstein> aramo: sure, and that is a good thing to test for, and work out.. but, the ram is the *same* in both lubuntu and xubuntu.. and, i have many of those type machines with similar specs
<aramo> 1 GB ram should be enough anyway...
<holstein> no doubt, more ram is better.. but, it doesnt fix apple quick time video support in an unsupported operating system, or flash support.. etc
<aramo> holstein: btw vk videos are ok with 360p quality
<holstein> aramo: vk?
<aramo> 480p is tearing
<holstein> https://vk.com/just_vid ?
<aramo> its a russian facebook like social network where you can share videos :-)
<holstein> aramo: what format? are they promising desktop linux playback?
<aramo> it is html5 streaming
<holstein> anyways.. thats what i would expect kfrom a low spec laptop..
<aramo> everything above 360p is tearing
<holstein> aramo: sure. and i suggest, again, *not* testing with streaming video like that..
<aramo> You recomment to have several videos of open well supported formats?
<holstein> could be, lxde is freeing up more background system resources, allowing you to squeak more performance out.. but, i think you'll find, with more "apples to apples" comparison, that xubuntu and lubuntu are quite similar in playback performance
<holstein> aramo: formats that can and do promise desktop linux playback.. thats what i test with
<aramo> btw: Happy New Year)
<holstein> aramo: cheers!
<aramo> I use Gentoo on my personal computers. But often people ask me to fix their laptops or to install any system on it. Most of them need to have any internet access and to have Skype working
<aramo> that is it
<aramo> You do a great job here my friends
<holstein> skype is also not a "good" test.. since they dont support linux officially any longer
<aramo> sure it is a bad test but, it is something that people need
<holstein> aramo: sure, but that doenst change the fact that they are welcome and able to support linux.. its all open here, and they are welcome and encouraged to give people what they "need"
<holstein> there is little that the linux desktop communities can do to faciliate support, since its all closed
<aramo> sure
<aramo> BTW: a while ago I found Viber Android version spy on users. Don't use that.
<holstein> aramo: well, i think we would need to factually define a few terms.. like "spy", etc.. but, im sure there are more appropriate security channels..
<aramo> It requests an access to the camera and call log :-) frequently without any reason for that
<aramo> YOu do nothing but Viber tries to access the camera
<holstein> aramo: sure. let them know you have an issue with it..
<aramo> https://www.facebook.com/aram.tatalyan/posts/1590941741140299
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holstein> aramo: let the creators of the software know.. you can use many open alternatives that you are welcome and able to audit
<aramo> Sure I did it. But their answer is shocking
<aramo> holstein: here it is https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1602421916658948&set=p.1602421916658948&type=1&theater
<holstein> aramo: share it in the OT rooms, please.. thanks..
<aramo> what is OT room?
<holstein> aramo: i assure you, im not interested in viber, but, if anyone is, they are welcome and ecouraged to get facts.. there are open alternatives that you can audit
<holstein> !ot | aramo
<ubottu> aramo: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rosaecaeruleae> my x screensaer is very outdated, how do I upgrade it?
<xangua> if an update is not aviable in ubuntu official repositories, compile from source
<knome> rosaecaeruleae, why do you need a new version? is something not working?
<rosaecaeruleae> apparently my distro is doing me a disservice
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: xubuntu switched to light-locker, so is there a reason why you use xscreensaver?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: and how do you know that your xscreensaver is "very outdated"?
<brainwash> xscreensaver is an ancient program anyway :)
<slickymaster> [A
<slickymaster>  
<mucus> hm, i keep getting not allowed errors. . .
<brainwash> !details | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mucus> i tried installing teamviewer via a .deb package.  this brought up the ubuntu software center where i get an "Authentication Error   Software can't be installed ore removed because the authentication service is not available..." after about 15 second another window pops up and says "The application Ubuntu Software Center has experienced and internal error..." the both refrence (org.freedesktop.Pol
<mucus> icyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.83'}): org.debian.apt.install-file
<mucus> after closing those errors i get another message "You are not allowed to perform this action  You do not have the required privileges to perform this action."
<mucus> do i need to enter a sudo command or something. . . ?
<brainwash> the software center should prompt for a password and install the package.. strange
<brainwash> you can try the classic way and run "sudo dpkg -i <package>" in a terminal window
<mucus> jiggy, i'll need to put the foll path of the package, right?
<mucus> s/fo/fu/
<brainwash> yes, or navigate to the directory with the package first
<mucus> run terminal from that folder. . .
<mucus> continuing to get all these errors. . . i don't think the os installed properly. . .
<paolo> hello, i'm upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10
<paolo> W:Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<paolo> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<paolo> is it safe to continue?
<frasson> Hi. I am migrating from ubuntu-gnome to xbuntu.  I installed xubuntu-desktop and started to use xfce. But recover from lock screen doen't happen.
<frasson> Then I did a cleanup (instructions to actually convert ubuntu to xubuntu, but I was using ubuntu-gnome)
<frasson> The cleanup was the following: sudo apt-get remove nautilus gnome-power-manager gnome-screensaver gnome-termina* gnome-pane* gnome-applet* gnome-bluetooth gnome-desktop* gnome-sessio* gnome-user* gnome-shell-common compiz compiz* unity unity* hud zeitgeist zeitgeist* python-zeitgeist libzeitgeist* activity-log-manager-common gnome-control-center gnome-screenshot overlay-scrollba* && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-community-wallpapers && sudo apt-get autore
<frasson> move
<frasson> Now, I have only xfce.  But still, I cannot recover from suspend, for example.
<frasson> Can someone give some light on this?
<xubuntu89w> rebooted xubuntu and gray background and no icons on desktop any tips?
<deshipu> xubuntu89w: press alt+f2 and type 'xfdesktop' and press enter
<xubuntu89w> thanks deshipu
<gowned> the default xscreensaver of xubuntu 14.10 is 5.26 while the newest version online is 5.30. How do I report that? If I click on settings > screensaver first thing I get is "your distro is doing you a disservice, please update"
<gowned> thats how I know that my xscreensaver is "very outdated"
<gowned> literally
<knome> gowned, xubuntu doesn't use xscreensaver by default in 14.10... but you can try to track down the xscreensaver package maintainer for the ubuntu repositories
<gowned> knome, what if I get rid f the package?
<knome> gowned, then you won't have xscreensaver.
<gowned> knome, which means, no screensavers?
<knome> yes
<gowned> a
<gowned> where do I ask who is the maintainer?
<knome> http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/xscreensaver tells us there is no specific ubuntu maintainer
<knome> so probably best to just file a bug about the old version
<knome> and then somebody will possibly get on it.
<gowned> is gnomescreensaver the defaul screensaver package for xubutnu?
<knome> no
<knome> xubuntu 14.10 uses light-locker over any screensaver
<gowned> ok, noob question, where do I file a bug?
<knome> in launchpad.net
<knome> !bug | gowned
<ubottu> gowned: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<knome> ^ or by running 'ubuntu-bug xscreensaver' (opens launchpad in a browser)
<knome> you'll need to have a launchpad (ubuntu one) account in order to be able to file a bug.
<gowned> .........
<Vessel_> Hello world!
<knome> hello
<Vessel_> How ya doin'?
<knome> fine
<knome> do you have a support question?
<Vessel_> Yes, kinda. Just wondering if you could help me. My folders and files on my USB are all in read only and I cant seem to change them.
<Vessel_> It sounds dumb but I tried changing the folders permissions and it says its in read & write but it wont work.
<gowned> im in launchpad and can only browse bugs, not report new ones
<knome> gowned, are you logged in?
<gowned> yes knome
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xscreensaver/+filebug
#xubuntu 2015-01-02
<reggie-man> I'm trying to make a desktop entry for Minecraft. I put each size icon named mc.png into it's respective location (~/.local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16 etc) and then set the Icon key in the .desktop file to "mc", but the icon isn't displaying on the desktop entry.
<deshipu> run gtk-update-icon-cache
<deshipu> and then change your icon theme to something and back
<reggie-man> Didn't work, deshipu.
<deshipu> then I don't know :(
<brainwash> reggie-man: you could pass the full path to the icon file
<reggie-man> Yes, but I want the file to be portable.
<reggie-man> brainwash: ^
<brainwash> there is #gtk+ on irc.gnome.org
<brainwash> in case no one here knows how to solve your problem
<reggie-man> brainwash: Is it gtk's area?
<Weimar1919> is there a way to backup the favorites tab in the app launcher menu? I'm using xubuntu 14.04 with xfce and the favorites menu randomly gets reset
<deshipu> Weimar1919: it's ~/.gtk-bookmarks IIRC
<knome> ~/.config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<knome> hmm, not that for the applications menu
<Weimar1919> knome, got the file but its empty
<Weimar1919> could it be in ~/.config/xfce4?
<Weimar1919> nevermind found it in ~/.config/xfce4/panel/whiskermenu-1.rc
<Weimar1919> thanks anyways!
<wlxmhls> hello, what is the default app to edit 'ppt' files
<knome> there is no default application, but you can install libreoffice impress to do that
<wlxmhls> ok, thanks
<irgendwer4711> hi, today my trayicon for Thunderbird disappeared. anyone else too?
<reggie-man> I never had a tray icon for Thunderbird.
<irgendwer4711> firetray
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: Right-click panel>Panel>Panel Preferences>Items>Add
<reggie-man> Or maybe it's in the Thunderbird settings.
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: What is firetray?
<irgendwer4711> a thunderbird plugin
<reggie-man> Could be a bug in that.
<reggie-man> Is it installed be default, irgendwer4711?
<irgendwer4711> worked for months since now
<irgendwer4711> until now
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: This one? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/firebird/
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: no
<AgAu> its just a default tray icon
<AgAu> xfce4-indicator-plugin
<AgAu> is that in your panel?
<irgendwer4711> something about that
<irgendwer4711> AgAu: is this a process?
<AgAu> no
<brainwash> did the sound icon/indicator disappear too?
<irgendwer4711> brainwash: no sound and clock are there
<AgAu> panel preferences > items
<AgAu> the items must have been removed from the panel
<brainwash> did you accidentally remove the "indicator-messages" package?
<reggie-man> no wait
<brainwash> which is responsible for the white envelope icon
<irgendwer4711> AgAu: I think, its there.
<irgendwer4711> I have a "notification area" (translated)
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: Right click sound icon>Properties>check/uncheck Messaging Menu
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: I do not have "Messaging Menu" there
<brainwash> irgendwer4711: did you accidentally remove the "indicator-messages" package?
<irgendwer4711> I have a notification are, there is a icon for Gigolo and Pidgin.
<irgendwer4711> *a
<AgAu> that's a different
<AgAu> the indicator plugin is separate from that
<irgendwer4711> AgAu: sure?
<reggie-man> The network, sound, and messaging buttons are all in one little applet.
<reggie-man> They're all grouped together as an item on the panel.
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: so now whats missing?
<reggie-man> Messaging Meun
<reggie-man> Menu
<reggie-man> com.canonical.indicator.messages
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: ahh, something happend
<reggie-man> What?
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711?
<irgendwer4711> I got new icons
<reggie-man> What new icons?
<irgendwer4711> a thunderbird icon, a network icon and a mail icon
<reggie-man> Isn't that normal?
<reggie-man> The mail icon is the messaging menu.
<reggie-man> Thunderbird, I don't know. I don't have Thunderbird.
<irgendwer4711> the thunderbird icon is new to me, network icon was disabled by me
<reggie-man> Is the icon that was missing before there now?
<irgendwer4711> yes
<irgendwer4711> the white mail icon
<reggie-man> How did it come back?
<reggie-man> You can probably remove the Thunderbird icon if you want. And you can remove the Network icon too.
<irgendwer4711> the news area was gone. I was confused with the notifiaction area, which was there too
<irgendwer4711> I have german localization
<reggie-man> I don't know anything about a news area.
<reggie-man> Is anything wrong still?
<irgendwer4711> or messagea area
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: looks better now
<reggie-man> Good.
<irgendwer4711> ah, the thunderbird is the firetray icon
<reggie-man> The icons and the labels of the icons in my Panel preferences flicker and change when I move them around and click on them.
<reggie-man> The labels/icons are incorrect.
<irgendwer4711> maybe I had changed the firetray icon to the standard mail icon
<reggie-man> http://i.imgur.com/m2BzL9X.png
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: whats with that?
<AgAu> ah congrats
<AgAu> same bug as me
<AgAu> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10903
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10903 in Panel "XFCE Panel Items list names are incorrect, duplicated" [Normal,New]
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: how to remove network icon?
<someHuman> hi
<irgendwer4711> hi
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: Right-click>Properties>check/uncheck
<irgendwer4711> reggie-man: couldnt be unchecked
<reggie-man> Try clearknown indicators.
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: Right-click>Properties>Clear known indicators
<irgendwer4711> then the thunderbird icon is gone too
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: Go back in and re-check it?
<irgendwer4711> suddenly it appreas
<reggie-man> irgendwer4711: So is everything good now?
<irgendwer4711> sort of
<xubuntu58w> hey how can I create a launcher for mpv ?
<Gwilherm> Hi everybody, I would appreciate some help because I have some troubles with pulseaudio/pavucontrol on a xubuntu 14.04 fresh install. Thanks in advance :)
<Gwilherm> Actually, when I start the system and log in, all work fine. But when I run pavucontrol, it seems that pulseaudio crashes and pavucontrol says "Establishing connection to PulseAudio, please wait..." And no sound anymore
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> Hello, i'm a new user of xubuntu
<AgAu> welcome. how can we help?
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> Today some upgrades were installed, and after that I've been having some serious problems. A sign of blocked user appeared on the screen, saying that it would unblock in a few seconds but it got locked in that state. So I turned off the computer and rebooted it. Afterwards, the screen looks like it would be working under safe mode, and I cannot connect to the internet
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> the screen looks pretty pixeled, low-quality image, the USB mouse doesn't work immediately, I have to reconnect it every time, and  there is an error message
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid:The premission of the setuid helper is not correct"
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> hello, i'm new to xubuntu
<xubuntu-sol-bsas>  Today some upgrades were installed, and after that I've been having some serious problems. A sign of blocked user appeared on the screen, saying that it would unblock in a few seconds but it got locked in that state.
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> I believe that the problem is that upgrades were not completely installed, and so now the computer is in a kind of "safe mode" which I cannot get out. How can I remove the installed upgrades, or restore the system to the previous state? I cannot connect to Internet since this problem
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sol-bsas, reinstall = there is no rollback in ubunt
<AgAu> unless you use lvm
<AgAu> and snapshots :P
<xubuntu-sol-bsas> cfhowlett, should I reinstall the ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-sol-bsas, ask in the main #ubuntu channel.  I didn't see your original question.
<internetman> why arent passwords for previous connected wireless networks remembered?
<pleia2> internetman: they are for me and I've never had trouble with that, what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<internetman> pleia2: strange. im not 100% but I think this has been the case on differnet installs
<internetman> pleia2: 14.10
<internetman> if its just me i dont really care
<internetman> i guess
<pleia2> hm, strange
<pleia2> I believe gnome-keyring is what remembers them, so if something is wrong with that or it's been removed that would cause problems
<Joe_knock> Hi there
<slickymaster> !hi | Joe_knock
<ubottu> Joe_knock: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Joe_knock> I'd like to know how to get Session Menu in 14.04. It was there in 12.04 but has now disappeared in 14.04
<pleia2> Joe_knock: I think what you want is to add the "Action Buttons" to your panel
<Joe_knock> pleia2: Does the "Action Buttons" contain a session manager where I can lock the screen, etc. ?
<pleia2> Joe_knock: yep
<Joe_knock> last question: How do I decrease the "application menu" to not show the words "application menu" and have the icon only?
<cfhowlett> Joe_knock, settings > appearance > settings > Toolbar style > icons
<Joe_knock> cfhowlett: I am talking specifically about the "Application Menu". It has the Xubuntu icon and the words "Application Menu" next to each other on the left side.
<Joe_knock> okay figured it out
<Joe_knock> I had to edit it in the panel
<ghostx562> hello
<ghostx562> i was wondering how i can get my second hard drive to auto mount on xubuntu 14.04?
<Joe_knock> ghost??
#xubuntu 2015-01-03
<reggie-man> The indicators icon on my panel has no indicators. The item is literally just the text "No Indicators". If I go into properties there are no indicators to check/uncheck.
<brainwash> reggie-man: what did you do to trigger this?
<reggie-man> brainwash: Clicked "Clear known indicators" in the properties, then turned off then on again.
<brainwash> re-add the indicator plugin to the panel
<brainwash> after removing it first of course
<reggie-man> brainwash: Thank you, that worked.
<mali1> hello, I'm new with [x]ubuntu, so I installed it yesterday and configured keyboard shortcuts in settings=>window-manager=>shortcuts, like "browse to left screen", it worked great. Now I rebooted the system and realized, that the shortcuts doesn't wok anymore, the default shortcuts are woking, but the entries in the settings are the same as i wanted. can anybody help me, please?
<donc3> Hi! I have just installed xubuntu 14.10 and I have seen 2 problems
<donc3> the first one is with VLC it is shown like this, and I don't know why
<donc3> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/capturadepantalla-030115-132851.php
<donc3> and the second one is with indicator-cpufreq, I think it is not working
<ObrienDave> ok, that means VLC has no file in queue to play
<donc3> it only shows two governors and choose the one you choose it doesn't do anything
<donc3> 0brienDave I mean the shape of the buttons and the menus
<donc3> ObrienDave
<deshipu> donc3: well, vlc is not a gtk application, so it won't use gtk theming
<deshipu> donc3: I think it's QT
<ObrienDave> i guess i'm not following what is wrong. it looks ok to me
<donc3> deshipu  but it should be  shown like this http://www.fosforito.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Vls-view.png
<deshipu> donc3: they just use a different theme
<donc3> after upgrading to 14.10, in 14.04 it was like the second one
<donc3> I don't know why
<ObrienDave> AH HA! view, uncheck, advanced controls
<ObrienDave> AH HA! view, advanced controls, uncheck
<ObrienDave> tired ;p
<donc3> ok,  but the thing with vlc doesn't matter it's only the view
<donc3> and the problem with the indicator-cpufreq?
<ObrienDave> dunno, don't use it
<donc3> ¬¬
<donc3> this is not a solution, but thanks
<mali1> hey, can anybody tell me, why keyboard-shortcuts of window-manager doesn't work?
<xubuntu21w> Hi there, do you guys have a minute regarding a issue with Xubuntu 14.04 on an Asus EeePC 1001PXD?
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu21w
<ubottu> xubuntu21w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu21w> Thanks. My '5' key is not working after Xubuntu has booted, but it does work at the login screen. I've used sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, checked /etc/default/keyboard and the Xfce settings. No results yet.
<irth> hewwo!
<irth> how big does xubuntu root partition need to be? (i am planning on using separate /home partition)
<irth> i suppose it won't fit in 5GB with all needed apps like arch linux, so i am asking :P
<drc> irth: Depends on what you want to do...if you use apps that use /tmp or /var a lot or want to install a lot of after-install apps, then a larger root partition would be good/
<drc> I have a 500 gb hdd, / is 10gb, swap is 2gb with the rest as /home
<irth> how much does xubuntu 14 takes after clean install?
<drc> currently I use about 6gb of that root partition.
<irth> oh
<irth> okay
<xubuntu20w> is it normal operability to not be able to drag an open window bar from the panel of a website onto the desktop to make it create a shortcut onto the desktop?
<xubuntu20w> functionality
<xubuntu20w> using 14.10
<xangua> if I drag the url icon from firefox it download the pages, if i drag the url directly it creates a shorcut
<xubuntu20w> drag the url?
<xangua> www.site.com
<xubuntu20w> like, as in having the browser window on the desktop panel
<xubuntu20w> and taking that tab on the panel and dragging it on the desktop
<xubuntu20w> you can do that?
<xubuntu20w> what you mean drag the url?
<HassanCehef> bookmarks were made for that purpose.
<xangua> in firefox draging the tab out of the window will create a new window with the tab
<irth> what does xubuntu use to encrypt /home directory (in installer)
<irth> ?
<baizon> irth: LUKS, source: http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<irth> baizon: but that's for FDE
<irth> baizon: i am not using FDE
<baizon> so what are you using?
<baizon> ... well then im pretty sure its ecryptfs
<irth> i am using /home encryption, from "Who Are You?" part of installer :P
<squeegily> I have an album with multiple combinations of artists (whose names are separated by ' & '). It seems to recognize the multiple artists properly, but it's displaying the album as if it were many albums
<squeegily> Mesage got messed up for some reason
<Joe_knock> Parole? squeegily
<squeegily> Wait nevermind
<squeegily> No this is gmusicbrowser
<squeegily> It's splitting the album up into several albums
<squeegily> It's got "The Album" << 2012 << 2 artists, "The Album" << 2012 << 3 artists, "The Album" << 2012 << NicolArmarfi, etc
<squeegily> It's recognizing the artists properly, but the album's fragmented
<Joe_knock> Does it really matter? squeegily
<squeegily> Whee it looks like this bug is documented but not fixed http://gmusicbrowser.org/faq.html
<squeegily> It is irritating me
<Joe_knock> okay so it does matter. Are you keen to try fixing the bug yourself?
<squeegily> Sadly, I do not know C code
<squeegily> I only know Python and I have a project deadline coming up soon
<squeegily> I wanted my music to be organized while I work on my project
<Joe_knock> you're yack shaving :P
<squeegily> yack shaving?
<Joe_knock> http://www.hanselman.com/blog/YakShavingDefinedIllGetThatDoneAsSoonAsIShaveThisYak.aspx
 * drc wonders if one could shave a yak in a bike shed?
<squeegily> Hehe I suppose so
<xubuntu84w> I have just installed xubuntu, my bluetooth is faulty and does not seem to work whats the best way to get support for this, many thanks
<drc> Well, you could start by telling us exactly what you have and what's not working.
<drc> googling "ubuntu+bluetooth" gives over 8 million hits, so it's kinda hard to guess what's wrong in your particular situation with more data.
<drc> s/with/without/
<Alexfrench> is there the small bluetooth indicator on the taskbar ??
<drc> and now we'll never know...s/he's gone.
<Alexfrench> ahhh shit
 * drc looks for his bar of soap....
<Joe_knock> she on IRC? what tomfoolery do you speak of
<sim642> I've made myself a ~/.XCompose file but that doesn't seem to work, what can I do to make it work?
<drc> sim642: did you logout/reboot?
<sim642> I have since I added it, which was a while ago, I just forgot about it
<Alexfrench> what is it for this file ??
<Alexfrench> to configure a keyboard ??
<sim642> custom compose key combinations
<Alexfrench> making personnal shortcuts ??
<sim642> for example I can type € by pressing my compose key, then C and =
<sim642> there's a huge default table of such possible compositions but I want to add my own
<Alexfrench> ok i see and your problem is ???
<sim642> that the file doesn't get loaded
<Alexfrench> where it is located ??
<Alexfrench> is it sorry
<sim642> As I said, in ~ is where the custom one goes
<Alexfrench> in home
<irth> ugh...
<irth> i installed xubuntu i686 instead of amd64 by mistake
<Alexfrench> sim642:  you could type maybe touch .XCompose
<sim642> it already exists with my own combinations in it...
<Alexfrench> so it is loaded ?
<sim642> none of the combinations specificed work though
<sim642> so I assume not
<Alexfrench> wrong path somewhere ?
<drc> sim642: "However, GTK does not use XIM by default and therefore does not follow ~/.XCompose keys. This can be fixed by forcing GTK to use XIM by adding export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim and/or export XMODIFIERS="@im=none" to ~/.xprofile. "  from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Keyboard_configuration_in_Xorg
<drc> Not sure this is the problem, but it's a place to start.
<sim642> but that's just GTK
<Alexfrench> and it is so annoying ???
<drc> and what do you think xfce is based on?
<sim642> there's plenty of software which runs on Qt
<irth> how can i troubleshoot problems with screen locking?
<irth> locking from "start" menu
<irth> doesn't work, locking by typing xflock4 too
<sim642> irth, go to screensaver settings
<sim642> it sometimes happens to me too randomly, apparently xscreensaver stops working
<sim642> it provides the locking
<irth> xscreensaver?
<irth> not light-locker
<irth> ?
<sim642> idk, I still have xscreensaver for it
<irth> i have an (almost) clean install of xubuntu 14.04, installed today :P
<sim642> but this might be the side effect of having upgraded my install maybe, not sure
<sim642> irth, what problems though?
<irth> sim642: it just does nothing
<irth> i try also light-locker-command --lock
<irth> no reaction
<sim642> you could check lightdm logs, maybe there's something
<irth> damn. i installed ubuntu and forgot all my linux skills xD
<irth> i guess that's because i used win8.1 for a while after arch linux :P
<irth> nah, nothing in lightdm logs
<irth> i'll just use i3lock :P
<sleezio> hello, i was wondering if anyone knows of  a program for managing folders of images, like show you duplicate images and delete the dupes, etc
<deshipu> sleezio: gtk-thumbnail
<deshipu> sleezio: sorry, gthumb
<sleezio> thanks
<deshipu> !info gthumb
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3.1.is.3.2.8-0ubuntu1build1 (utopic), package size 759 kB, installed size 2962 kB
<deshipu> there were more, i don't remember which one had the option for finding duplicates
<sleezio> i'm still googling, thanks
<bennypr0fane> Hi, I keep getting a problem alert from the OS when starting my server, but it won't tell me what the problem is - just "do you wanna report it?" or "cancel". How can I find out what's wrong?
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: you could look at the files in /var/crash
<bennypr0fane> brainwash: thanks, now I know where the problem is (but I have yet to find out *what* it is)
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: also, you will get some details one you've clicked on the button to report it
<brainwash> *once
<brainwash> maybe you should actually report this bug to launchpad then
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, I accidentally agreed to including a file with the report that contains credentials to my server
<bennypr0fane> so I didn't send it
<bennypr0fane> davfs is crashing at startup
<brainwash> I'm not sure if anyone here can help you with debugging this crash
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, any idea where?
<brainwash> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<brainwash> well, you can try #ubuntu-bugs
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, thank you!
#xubuntu 2015-01-04
<rich> Evening.  Anyone on for a question on menubars?
<rich> My app menus now live in the dock or whatever that's called, no longer in the application itself.
<rich> How can I put them back?  They were fine last week, today though they moved and I completely can't stand them there.
<xangua> dock¿ xfce has no dock
<xangua> you can set up a panel to look like a dock or use dockbarx
<rich> Well then not the dock.  Menus.  Menus in say Firefox.  As of last week they were actually in firefox.  Now they're in a panel item called Indicator plug-in? or
<rich> The indicator plug in shows up in the menu bar, task bar, whatever it's called where the notifications, time, all that stuff is.
<rich> I want menus for Firefox to be in the firefox application, under the title bar where God intended them.  :)
<rich> It's dead simple to remove them from the dock/tray/taskbar/whatever, just right-click and remove the indicator plugin for it.  Gone.  But... now they're not anywhere.
<rich> I had a terrible install this time around - decided to try Ubuntu but it isn't to my taste so I just installed Xubuntu-desktop.  All seemed to totally work fine over the past few weeks, until this morning.
<rich> (New laptop)
<rich> Ah.
<rich> May have the solution.  Firefox got an update, I think it lost my "always show the menu" setting.  THAT's the problem.  :)
<rich> So, the problem with the menu showing up in the wrong spot was two, both easily resolved problems.
<[JJ]Auburn> Anyone know if M.2 wireless cards are useable on desktop M.2 ports?
<[JJ]Auburn> Admittedly, I know next to nothing about M.2 port specifications
<[JJ]Auburn> or if its backwards compatible w/ msata
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: if you have hardware sitting there, and you are wondering if its supported, i would just fire up a live iso, and see.. you can do it via USB
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: I don't own any M.2 devices ATM
<[JJ]Auburn> I was curious to see if maybe I could use my M.2 port for a wifi/bluetooth card for M.2 ports
<[JJ]Auburn> but from what I can see, most of those are made w/ laptops in mind, not desktops
<[JJ]Auburn> So maybe I'm misreading this stuff...
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: i cant imagine it mattering if its a laptop or a desktop.. it'll be more about, if the hardware supports linux or not
<[JJ]Auburn> hmm, okay
<[JJ]Auburn> so I'd just have to get ahold of the type of chips I'm looking at and see if it is physically compatible
<[JJ]Auburn> and from there, just hope linux drivers are available
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: i would get a model number and search both "linux model #" and "ubuntu model #".. you can usually see what folks have to say about it in the community.. other than than, ask the creators of the device if they provide support for linux
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: "hope" doesnt get a driver.. :/
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: just remember, nothing about linux is preventing it from working, and keep an open mind, if they dont officially support linux
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: Hope doesn't float either, but I'm finding little info about this, so I'm either charting unexplored territory, or nobody has thought to use a M.2 compliant wifi card in a desktop before
<[JJ]Auburn> and also, such cards require a screw to be held down, and I don't see such a screw hole on my mobo, or most M.2 compliant mobos for that matter
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: *anyone* is welcome to write a driver for any hardware for linux.. linux is all open.. all of xubuntu/ubuntu and linux are open, completely..
<[JJ]Auburn> putting my theory in even murkier territory
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: if the hardware you have has no way to accept the hardware, then, that is an additional barrier
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: Oh certainly. At this moment though, my curiosity is less w/ drivers, and more w/ the hardware
<[JJ]Auburn> the port type
<[JJ]Auburn> I know little about M.2
<[JJ]Auburn> just that there is a small stream of M.2 compliant SSDs out there ATM
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: i say, check and see if your hardware can even use the device.. then, try one with linux, if possible.. try it live.. save the reciepts.. we cant, and dont gurantee hardware support
<[JJ]Auburn> not to be confused w/ msata apparently
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: if its literally a hard drive, just try it
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: Alright, I understand
<[JJ]Auburn> I will keep reading on this though, see if anyone has ever tried this
<[JJ]Auburn> not linux specifically, but just the port compatability
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: maybe a hardware channel is a better fit for you..
<[JJ]Auburn> probably. I dunno many places around here.
<[JJ]Auburn> I was just hoping maybe someone here knew a thing about M.2 or msata ports on desktop motherboards
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: this is specifically the xubuntu support channel.. you might do better in the OT ubuntu channel. #ubuntu-offtopic
<holstein> again, "hope" doesnt provide any drivers.. :/
<[JJ]Auburn> yeah, probably. Sorry for bothering
<holstein> though, as i said, if its literally a hard drive, just try it. but, it sounds like, you dont have the proper hardware.. which is why i suggest #hardware or ##hardware
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: Yeah, I was primarily focused on the hardware compliancy first and foremost. Drivers would be my secondary focus there.
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: if you dont have the physical port to connect it to, then you are not "compliant"
<[JJ]Auburn> Speculation of hardware, as I don't have a device to use w/ my M.2 port
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: I have a port, I meant a device I was curious about checking out
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: go for it. check it out
<[JJ]Auburn> but you're right, this is kinda the wrong channel for such a question; I was just hoping someone might know
<[JJ]Auburn> thanks for your reply though, and sorry to bother
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: you will be able to plug the thing in, and see if the bios sees it.. *then*, you can try the live iso for xubuntu/ubuntu, as i suggested, and see that it works with linux
<[JJ]Auburn> that was my thought too. My only curiosity was just if the pinout on the sort of chips I was looking at is correct for an M.2 port
<[JJ]Auburn> like, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.2
<[JJ]Auburn> this is the sorta port I've got
<[JJ]Auburn> this was sorta the chip I was looking at: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51oApWneAVL.jpg
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: try a hardware channel
<[JJ]Auburn> I've never dealt w/ such a thing before, and maybe I've got the wrong idea and it'd be stupid
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein, yup, I was just giving you a reference there
<[JJ]Auburn> I'll give the hardware channel a shot
<holstein> or, just give the hardware a shot.. plug it in, see if the bios sees it
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: My one problem would be all my options to purchase it, as far as I can tell, are limited in return policies
<[JJ]Auburn> its not an expensive thing from what I can tell
<[JJ]Auburn> but 30 bucks would be terrible to waste on something if it turns out it is not what I was looking for
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: only the creators of the hardware can tell you..
<holstein> i will buy locally, for more $$ with a return policy
<[JJ]Auburn> Its a generic intel chip from what I can tell, so the creators are probably chinese
<holstein> i'll even go to the big box stores, and try live iso's right there.. or, tell them im going to try something at home,and return it, regardless
<[JJ]Auburn> bit of a shame I'm nowhere near a more comprehensive store for these kind of things
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: what is the goal here, friend? just to plug something is a slot you have? i mean, if you want ssd, or ssd performance, you dont *have* to plug something in that port..
<holstein> go with something you *know* works..
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: No, I wanted to conserve PCI port space, by maybe using the M.2 port for a wifi card
<holstein> or, you take the risk.. or ask the manufacturer..
<[JJ]Auburn> and I've noticed that, for laptop cards anyways, there are ones that support both wifi and bluetooth
<[JJ]Auburn> I keep thinking I'll want to save my PCI-E 1x port for something else
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: i think you are assuming a larger different in the laptop hardware vs desktop.. the ports can be the same for many components..
<holstein> difference*
<[JJ]Auburn> I might be assuming a bigger difference than there actually is, but one thing is certain, manufactorers don't intend for this sorta thing, and it shows in the overall market for such chips
<[JJ]Auburn> they are all designed w/ a laptop in mind. A small notch in the top to screw the chip in place.
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: sure.. so *dont* expect to buy it and have it work, then
<[JJ]Auburn> which laptops don't take into account. Now, maybe it'd sit flush w/ the port, but I dunno, I've never had it.
<[JJ]Auburn> holstein: I'm not expecting anything, I'm trying to figure out if I can expect anything
<[JJ]Auburn> er
<[JJ]Auburn> I mean
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: you cant
<[JJ]Auburn> I am trying to figure out if there is anything to expect
<[JJ]Auburn> the port standards anywats
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: you literally cant, unless the manufacturer states you can.. so, you can
<[JJ]Auburn> *anyways
<holstein> cant*
<[JJ]Auburn> well, unless someone else has explicitly thought the same thing I've thought and has tried it, then you are right
<[JJ]Auburn> I'm kinda hoping someone else has thought of this as well, though... Not hoping too hard, just curious.
<[JJ]Auburn> If this idea has any sort of definite dealbreaker to it, I'd just as soon go w/ a PCI-E 1x port, but it'd be great if I could use the M.2 port and conserve space
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: sure.. try a channel, where folks are, that use hardware.. like #hardware
<[JJ]Auburn> yup, I am on there right now and have asked
<[JJ]Auburn> hoping for a reply
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: or, try the larger channel #ubuntu.. this is just for xubuntu.. xfce and xubuntu.. small channel
<[JJ]Auburn> true
<holstein> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<holstein> and use the offtopic channels, since, you are not seeking support.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<[JJ]Auburn> yes, I have asked on ubuntu-offtopic but I've gotten no immediate reply
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: the answer can be, no one has tried it..
<[JJ]Auburn> that sounds very likely, as I've not found anything online approaching this line of logic
<[JJ]Auburn> but if I could prove it viable, and linux drivers exist for the range of chip I'm looking at, then think of how great that'd be
<[JJ]Auburn> I'd have a choice in possibly installing internal antennas in my case
<[JJ]Auburn> or, something else. I dunno, but the possibility of conserving space but having the same functionality as wifi from a standard PCI/USB card, that interests me
<holstein> [JJ]Auburn: plug it in, and see.. the choices are.. ask the creators. try it yourself...
<holstein> *everything* else is speculation, and can actually be different chipsets
<[JJ]Auburn> you're right, that might be my only real recourse
<[JJ]Auburn> when I get a chance, I might find out if someplace nearby has such cards and give it a shot
<holstein> make sure its ok that you completely ruin both the device and the computer you are testing..
<[JJ]Auburn> yeah, I would know there's a risk based on the form factor and port type alone
<[JJ]Auburn> know/assume
<[JJ]Auburn> I am researching it some more though, holstein. I am noting that there is really only one type of chip out there ATM like what I'm wanting.
<[JJ]Auburn> And it is probably only a year old, and development for drivers is still ongoing (I'm guessing).
<[JJ]Auburn> Intel® Wireless 7260
<[JJ]Auburn> There's a generic M.2 variation of this chip, with M.2-compatible laptops in mind.
<roo79x> hi all I am trying to ssh to my raspberry pi using pi@serverpi but I get an error ssh: Could not resolve hostname serverpi: Name or service not known. I can access it if I use pi@ipaddress is there something I'm missing?
<deshipu> a dns entry
<roo79x> deshipu: ok I'll go look it up I don't know how to add a dns entry, thank you for your time
<roo79x> ok just did a bit of googling but I'm confused, do I add serverpi <ipaddress> to /etc/resolv.conf?
<irth> roo79x: you can make an alias in ssh config
<irth> roo79x: google ssh host alias (i don't remember how to do that)
<irth> (i mean, i remember how to google, i don't remember how to make aliases :D)
<roo79x> ok thanks
<roo79x> ok fixed it I just added <ipaddress>   serverpi to /etc/hosts thank you once angain guys for the great help and your time
<fufese> Good morning. I have just installed ubuntu 14.10 on a brand new laptop, an asus p550L, everything seem to be working fine except for the internal microphone. I have adjusted all the volumes in alsa-mixer but so far I haven't been able to make it work
<bazhang> try pavucontrol , padevchooser after making sure its not muted in alsamixer
<bazhang> what is pcm set to in alsamixer
<fufese> I have bazhag, it is not muted in alsamixer
<bazhang> you're crossposting this in #ubuntu
<fufese> and I have tried pavucontrol too, the internal mic shows no sign of life there either
<bazhang> what is pcm set to
<fufese> I am sorry, I am by no mean an expert what does pcm stand for?
<bazhang> a setting in alsamixer
<fufese> ah let me check
<bazhang> dont set to 100
<fufese> pcm is set to a 100 should I set it to a lower value or mute it completely?
<bazhang> 80
<fufese> done
<bazhang> 100 will be all screechy noise or even nothing as it overloads
<fufese> still nothing
<fufese> if I go in pavucontrol under input devices I only see built in analog stereo and under port internal microphone and if I try talking the bar barely moves
<fufese> under alsamixer it also sees a hda intel hdmi which have no capture control or any other setting
<fufese> bazhang still there?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems <--- seen this?
<bazhang> yes
<fufese> well the problem is, it is not a sound issue, I hear all sounds from my speakers perfectly
<fufese> it's a internal mic issue
<bazhang> and that link has info on microphones
<bazhang> so you have not checked it then
<fufese> let me see, i have checked so many I honestly lost count
<fufese> I am checking it now
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AudioCapture and here
<bazhang> whats the outcome fufese
<ponc> Hi friends! I have just upgraded to 14.10 release from 14.04
<ponc> but i'm experiencing some problems
<ponc> is there any way to come back to 14.04?
<Unit193> No, you can't move backwards.
<deshipu> actually, yes, just recover from the backup that you were asked to make before you upgraded
<ponc> the problem is like with this new xubuntu, the applications doesn't load the gtk+ theme as default
<ponc> and I don't know how to change it
<ponc> its like gtk is broken after upgrade
<xubuntu00w> UFEI boot with problemas, `booting in insecure mode`﻿
<xubuntu00w> UFEI boot with problems, `booting in insecure mode`﻿
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> xubuntu00w: if your hardware has something in place to prevent you from installing other operating systems, and disabling that "feature" causes a message, you may just need to live with that message..
<xubuntu00w> I don`t think, i test with 14.04 and doesn`t have any error
<holstein> xubuntu00w: i say, enjoy 14.04, then.. its still supported
<xubuntu00w> Good i Will intall 14.04 and give distro-upgrade
<holstein> xubuntu00w: you may not have enough information there to assume its an issue related to whatever other version you are using, that you dont mention the version # of.. or, you could have a bad iso download
<holstein> xubuntu00w: i actually *dont* suggest that at all
<xubuntu00w> thanks, going install 14.04 thanks all
<holstein> xubuntu00w: if you cant get your hardware to support 14.10 live, then, i would think it safe to assume you could have the same issues with 14.10 upgraded
<holstein> xubuntu00w: sure.. enjoy 14.04.. the lts..
<holstein> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Thar) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://release.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyThar/ReleaseNotes
<Fohlen> hey guys, how can I switch my default browser to chromium (entirely)
<Fohlen> xubuntu 14.04
<Fohlen> I tried to use the default-application setting in the menu but no success so far. I also changed mime.types in the console which (at least) oppens chromium by default now
<Fohlen> for links
<brainwash> Fohlen: which browser is launched if run the command "exo-open --launch WebBrowser"?
<holstein> you can try sudo update-alternatives –config x-www-browser
<Fohlen> holstein: did that.
<holstein> Fohlen: are you just getting the popup from chromium? if so, i just tick the "dont show me this again" box..
<Fohlen> holstein: when clicking on "Browser" in the menu tab it asks me what is the default browser every session
<Fohlen> sometimes even twice a session
<holstein> Fohlen: sure.. can you tick the "dont show me" box.. i set mine in the terminal, and then, i just ask not to be prompted..
<Fohlen> well it doesn't open either than
<Fohlen> :P
<holstein> Fohlen: what doesnt open what?
<Fohlen> when I (eg) press the internet button (which is a shortcut to the menu entry I believe) it neither opens the browser, ofcourse
<Fohlen> :D
<Fohlen> but I see the point
<Fohlen> holstein: any idea how comes this "bug"? I use chromium on lubuntu and it works fine using the described methode
<holstein> Fohlen: 10:27 < brainwash> Fohlen: which browser is launched if run the command "exo-open --launch WebBrowser"?
<Fohlen> holstein: it asks me which browser to use
<Fohlen> silly, it also doesn't show the symbol (like for firefox) in the list
<Fohlen> I wonder if it's not propperly installed
<Fohlen> I used the console apt-get and that causes problems with the menu sometimes
<holstein> Fohlen: not here
<Fohlen> as far as I can tell
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Fohlen> holstein: it is missing integration or icons sometimes
<holstein> Fohlen: see if you can qualify the steps you have taken, and get someone to reproduce. works fine here
<Fohlen> using SoftwareCenter everything works, normally
<Fohlen> kk
<Fohlen> I'll do that
<holstein> Fohlen: sure.. im just saying, for me, here, on xubuntu, it doesnt "sometimes not work"
<Fohlen> agreed
<Executioner> hi
<Executioner> I'm getting a hang when using the alternative installer of 12.04, are there any logs to check?
<Evil_Eric> ok its been a few days since ive installed ubuntu and i got a few weird things happening
<Evil_Eric> xubuntu
<Evil_Eric> sorry
<Evil_Eric> im trying to figure out when after a few mins of logging on gzip runs hard in the background
<Evil_Eric> for 2 or 3 mins
<Evil_Eric> oooo im being retarded nm found the reason thanks for putting up with my stupidity
<Deepak> Hi Team, I spent 2 hours connecting my xubuntu desktop to my wired internet but I could'nt. On my windows 7 machine it shows wan miniport pppoe. I tried connecting my same wire to laptop and chose DSL. It did not connect. I tried pppoe conf and did all setup but when i use plog command it shows bad authentication, connection failed. I don't know what to do no
<Deepak> pls help guys
<Deepak> Hi Team, I spent 2 hours connecting my xubuntu desktop to my wired internet but I could'nt. On my windows 7 machine it shows wan miniport pppoe. I tried connecting my same wire to laptop and chose DSL. It did not connect. I tried pppoe conf and did all setup but when i use plog command it shows bad authentication, connection failed. I don't know what to do no
<Alexfrench> your hardware maybe isn't recognized ??
<Deepak> well how should I proceed, when i was checking xubuntu before installation in live mode. It connected well
<Alexfrench> maybe list your hardware to check if  your lan card is compatible ?
<drc> " bad authentication, connection failed" should be a big hint.  Start with password(s) and then to encrryption (wpa, etc)
<drc> OH, sorry, you said wired, not wireless.
<Deepak> ok thanks guys...I will look into it soon
<drc> I'd still look into the necessary driver for the lan card, like Alexfrench said.
 * drc hasn't seen the word "ppoe" in a very long time :)
<squeegily> Is there a way to get media button control for gmusicbrowser without making changes to the Window manager configuration?
<Alexfrench> you mean use it as a lancer ??
<rosaecaeruleae> is there any way i can blank the screen on demand, but all processess keep running?
<rosaecaeruleae> imagine I want to listen to a song in total darkness and want to blank the screen
<deshipu> rosaecaeruleae: just set the screensaver to disable the screen
<deshipu> rosaecaeruleae: and then invoke the screensaver
<rosaecaeruleae> how do I invoke hte scrreensaver?
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: you can run "xset dpms force off" to trigger screen blanking
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: do you use light-locker?
<rosaecaeruleae> xset dpms force off logged me off , with a very bright log in screen
<rosaecaeruleae> yes i have light locker
<brainwash> ah, it locked your screen
<brainwash> light-locker listens to certain events
<brainwash> and it should actually blank the unlock screen initially :/
<brainwash> rosaecaeruleae: you could disable automatic screen locking (light locker settings)
<brainwash> unless you need it to lock automatically
<gijoe3k> Has anyone had any success setting up multi monitors with having the 2nd monitor on the left of the main monitor under Xubuntu 14.10?
<Hund> gijoe3k, Yes
<Hund> I recomend Xrandr.
<gijoe3k> Really! Ive been struggling to get it working under mine.
<Hund> gijoe3k, xrandr --output HDMI-0 --auto --output DVI-I-1 --auto --left-of HDMI-0
<gijoe3k> It works great having the 2nd monitor on the right but if I want to have it on the left XFCE panel moves to the left and wants to treat the 2nd monitor as the primary monitor :(
<Hund> Thats how I do it.
<gijoe3k> hhhmmm ill try it out
<gijoe3k> thank you
<Hund> gijoe3k, Dont forget to change the names though. :P
<Hund> But Im not using Xfce atm.
<gijoe3k> right, how do you scan names using xrandr?
<Hund> xrandr
<Hund> :P
<gijoe3k> oh i'ts that easy
<Hund> Almoust to easy. :P
<Hund> gijoe3k, You might want to add "--primary" to.
<gijoe3k> where should I put "--primary"
<Hund> After --auto
<gijoe3k> gotcha, thank you :)
<Hund> gijoe3k, Did it work? :)
<gijoe3k> going through it now...
<gijoe3k> Well, it moved everything like it should of: VGA-1 ---> LVDS-1
<gijoe3k> but it's treating my laptop screen(LVDS-1) has a secondary screen to the right of my VGA-1 screen :(
<gijoe3k> and my VGA-1 screen as primary
<gijoe3k> XFCE panel on the VGA-1 with desktop on the same screen
<Hund> Let me see the command you used?
<gijoe3k> xrandr --output LVDS-1 --auto --primary --output VGA-1 --auto --left-of LVDS-1
<Hund> I dont think the panels move. You have to move them yourself.
<gijoe3k> gotcha, move and see if it will work
<gijoe3k> *ill
<Hund> Are you able to move windows to the left or the right of your primary monitor? :P
<rosaecaeruleae> that doidnt work, i still need a command to just blank the screen
<rosaecaeruleae> no log off no lock
<gijoe3k> I am able to move windows to the right VGA-1 -----> LVDS-1
<Hund> gijoe3k, Hm
<gijoe3k> I just move the xfce panel to LVDS-1 right clicking the panel and going to "panel" ---> "panel preferences"
<gijoe3k> click on the button that says "Output"
<gijoe3k> and choosing LVDS-1
<gijoe3k> the strange thing is I can't move over desktop items from VGA-1 to LVDS-1(HOME, TRASH and File System)
<Hund> gijoe3k, Not sure whats wrong.
<gijoe3k> I can move them any where in the VGA-1 screen but can't move them into LVDS-1
<gijoe3k> weird huh
<Hund> Yeah. It always worked just fine when I used Xfce.
<gijoe3k> ill try a reboot
<Hund> gl
#xubuntu 2016-01-04
<luisssssss> hello everyone i installed several days ago Xubuntu 15.10, everything was fine until now, i power on my pc and i do not have the network manager applet on panel is gone. Can some one help me to get that back please?
<DrCool> did you already try to right click and go to "Add New Items"
<DrCool> maybe that will not work
<Network2501> lol
<Drtro> I'm having trouble installing Xubuntu. When I start my PC, it doesn't recognize Ubuntu and in Windows disk manage, it still shows Windows as having the entire disk. However when I boot the Xubuntu live disk, it shows the 100GB partition of Xubuntu I installed.
<ducasse> Drtro: does the PC have UEFI?
<Drtro> Yes it does
<ducasse> Then Xubuntu needs to be installed while the PC is booted in UEFI mode - at least it used to, but it think it still does. Otherwise you can't easily dual-boot.
<ducasse> Windows will see GPT disk labels, while Xubuntu most likely sees MBR.
<ducasse> I think. :)
<Drtro> I did. I installed from USB (UEFI).
<ducasse> What do you see the partitions with from Xubuntu - gparted?
<Drtro> I was running Linux Mint before today. Then I wiped my drive and installed 8.1. Now I'm installing Xubuntu and it doesn't show up when I hit esc after power and choose what to boot from
<Drtro> and the partition doesn't even show up in Windows disk manager
<Drtro> still shows Windows as having the entire 500GB partition
<ducasse> That's really odd. Maybe you should run a chkdsk or something from Windows to see if the filesystem is still intact.
<ducasse> There are more people in #ubuntu, maybe someone there can help you. My only guess would be that one OS uses GPT and the other MBR on the same disk.
<choi> for the last 3 month i cant use ununtu and  xubuntu in my pc
<choi> i dont kwno the problem
<wizzy___> Hey. Anyone knows if it's possible to disable the alt+tab window on the secondary monitor?
<Drtro> When creating a USB drive with Rufus, should I select "GPT Partition Scheme for UEFI" or "MBR Partition Scheme for UEFI"
<qwertz_> hi there. what could regenerate /etc/X11/xorg.conf in between boots? that file configures an NVIDIA card in my laptop which i currently have disabled. thus, booting on the onboard Intel device fails.
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> ... /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/themes are the default global directories for xfce4 icons and themes.  What are the user specific directories?
<RFleming> is it ~/.local/share/thems and ~/.local/share/icons ?
<GeekDude> My mouse theme doesn't seem to stick very well after a reboot. It will say it's still set to my theme in the settings, but it doesn't look like it until I deselect then reselect the theme.
<GeekDude> The cursors are saved in ~/.icons
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekDude: You can make them stick by looking at dconf-editor (in the dconf-tools package) or by using GSettings
<Rxton> hi !
<knome> hello
<Rxton> I'm a noob with xubuntu and i try to connect this pc on a microsoft network
<Rxton> i've installed system config samba
<Rxton> but when i try to open it nothing happens
<Rxton> if someone know a solution...
<knome> open what?
<Rxton> the config of samba
<knome> what exactly did you install then?
<Rxton> i try to install samba but it fails
<Rxton> on doc.unbuntu i have followed a link that explain to install system config samba (for xubuntu)
<Rxton> the install is ok
<Rxton> but i can't run it
<Rxton> maybe there's another solution to join the network ?
<ozbrk> hey guys have you ever seen brainwash here lately ?
<ozbrk> guess no one see the brainwash here lately hmmm gues he left?
<Unit193> ozbrk: /ns info brainwash
#xubuntu 2016-01-05
<Camilo_> Hi!
<ozbrk> hi
<knome> hello
<Camilo_> Guys I was wondering if you could give me a hand. I was trying to install Xubuntu 14.04 in a new laptop with a new SSD and I couldn't make it boot. I went into the bios options of the notebook and it has this option called "select an uefi file as trusted for executing" and it allowed me to browse a folder with three options "ubuntu shimx64.efi grubx64.efi or mokmanager.efi"
<Camilo_> Does anybody know what it means?
<Camilo_> I eventually made it boot, after I chose "grubx64.efi" but I don't know if I'll have a problem in the future because of that
<Camilo_> nobody? :(
<Camilo_> Ok guys, no worries then. I'll try to look up the issue :)
<xubuntu24i> hey
<nenis43> I was told Ubuntu MATE uses less resources.
<nenis43> What do you think?
<Network2501> i think it doesn't matter
<nenis43> Why doesn't it matter?
<nenis43> Less resources means I can pay less for hardware for the same experience.
<Network2501> did the person who told you MATE uses less resources say how much less
<Network2501> and how does that relate to the hardware you need
<nenis43> No.
<nenis43> I asked him what benefits there were to Ubuntu MATE over Xubuntu.
<Network2501> i don't have an answer for you but it's a question worth asking
<Unit193> Oh for goodness sake, try Ubuntu MATE and Xubuntu, decide which you like better and just use it.
<nenis43> he said it used less resources, was being developed more, and was more polished.
<Network2501> cool
<nenis43> Unit193, It sounds like you wished you used Ubuntu MATE.
<nenis43> So why don't you?
<Unit193> If that's how you interpret it, that's not my problem.  But going to a channel and asking which is the best isn't really useful, as what's best for you doesn't have to be what's best for me.
<Unit193> There's a reason you can try it live, I'd take advantage of it.
<nenis43> It sounds like you're mad that you've invested in Xubuntu instead of MATE.
<Network2501> i still don't think it matters
<Unit193> That's entirely ignoring what I said, download both, and try them.
<Unit193> Or heck, take a coin and flip it, use whichever is heads.
<Network2501> nenis43: the reason i don't think it matters is because it's doing what i need, the difference of 8MB of ram used is nothing when i have GBs of ram
<Unit193> Network2501: Or more accuratly, Chrome or Firefox will eat half your memory if you're using MATE or Xfce. :P
<Network2501> yeah, sadly this is true
<Network2501> what does the OS usage matter when your browser is hogging all your cpu/ram
<Unit193> browser, office suite, etc.
<Network2501> nenis43: i chose xubuntu because i liked xfce, it's ubuntu for the most part right so meh
<Network2501> if gns3 had a lot of support for freebsd i'd be using that
<hack_> Can someone please help me?  I posted a little earlier that I'm having trouble with my audio and video drivers cooperating over hdmi, a little help with this please?
<hack_> I'm about to toss this dang monitor out the window if I don't find some way to prevent the screen from blacking out for half a second every time and app opens an audio feed
<hack_> especially since I make significant use of applications like skype and tox that regularly do this kind of thing
<hack_> Hellooooo?
<grcd-xub> Hi there all :) Who should I PM for support with xubuntu installation (grub + boot repair issues)?
<Luyin> grcd-xub: you should just ask your questions in public
<Luyin> grcd-xub: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#usefora
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bazhang> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bazhang> grcd-xub, ^^
<grcd-xub> Thank you. My problem is that I canot get grub to work after installing. The system acts as if no OS is installed at all.
<bazhang> grcd-xub, did you read the links I just gave you
<grcd-xub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14409879/ is the pastebin from boot-repair so you can get an idea.
<grcd-xub> I am running a single OS (only Xubuntu) on a single hard drive, from a laptop which does not allow me any room for changes in the BIOS ( I cannot change anything except boot order from there)
<grcd-xub> i am sorry i was writing. i am checking now
<amaroq> hello zooboontoo
<xubuntu61i> help
<Luyin> !ask xubuntu61i
<Luyin> !ask > xubuntu61i
<ubottu> xubuntu61i, please see my private message
<xubuntu61i> installation (step: creating ext4-file-system) seems to hang.. last log-message:  "process: BB3) Glib-Critical **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == failed'
<xubuntu61i> this is my 2nd try to install.. first one finished with no problems but i could start (just didn't appear during boot-start) and jumped to windows (installed on another partition)
<xubuntu700> I am running 13.04  What is the easiest way to upgrade to the latest LTS?
<ricksebak> "sudo pm-hibernate" works as expected, so i know the concept of hibernation works on this hardware. but when i look in Xfce power manager, hibernate mode is ghosted. how do i enable hibernation via the power manager?
#xubuntu 2016-01-06
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<Dylan____> Im new to xubuntu
<Dylan____> Im using a macbook pro 2010
<Dylan____> And the wifi doesnt work:/
<Dylan____> When i plugged in my usb i did everything
<Dylan____> Guys
<Dylan____> Can u help?
<Dylan____> Sigh
<bazhang> Dylan____, you are crossposting and getting help already
<bazhang> Dylan____, stick to the One channel
<someone235> Hi, I'm installing xubuntu, and I wanted to know if the default installation add swap partition, or do I need to add it myself in custom installation?
<bazhang> it does
<bazhang> if you mean the auto instller
<someone235> yes, this is what I mean
<someone235> bazhang, thx
<bazhang> np
<jarnos_> It is strange that Xfce manages to start xchat on session startup in ubuntu studio 14.04, but not in Xubuntu 15.10. In both systems xchat is not visible in Startup and Session dialog.
<ducasse> jarnos_: check if there is a .desktop file for it in ~/.config/autostart?
<jarnos_> ducasse, no it is not there.
<ducasse> jarnos_: it should be easy to modify one that is there to start xchat, just make a copy and edit.
<ducasse> jarnos_: I *think*, but I'm not sure, that if you set Hidden=false, then it will show up in the Session and Startup dialog
<jarnos_> ducasse, maybe, but there is no such a desktop file.
<ducasse> jarnos_: there are no desktop files there at all?
<jarnos_> Same for liferea and transmission.
<jarnos_> ducasse, there are several
<ducasse> jarnos_: just make a copy of one, name it xchat-startup.desktop or something, and edit it to start xchat.
<bazhang> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<bazhang> might as well get the maintained version ^
<jarnos_> bazhang, yes, thanks
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> it might make those tasks a bit easier, not to mention connecting to freenode via sasl
<jarnos_> bazhang, oh ,you mean ssl?
<bazhang> sasl
<jarnos_> bazhang, but it is just not xchat, it is several applications that apparently do not implement the X-session-standard
<bazhang> file a bug against xfce then ?
<jarnos_> How does Studio 14.04 (Xfce) and probably Xubuntu 14.04 manage to start them?
<bazhang> all I know is xchat to hexcaht sorry
<Network2501> weechat
<bazhang> thats cli
<Network2501> zactly
<xubuntu96w> have a canon printer that seems connected but when printing order has left computer no action in printer.
<xubuntu96w> Canon has no Linux driver
<xubuntu96w> Have found a link on the net. Will try that one first.
<jarnos> bazhang, i can not log in freenode by that sasl
<jarnos> balkamos, and use ssl
<jarnos> balkamos, sorry
<jarnos> bazhang, and use ssl
<jarnos> bazhang, oh, I could by sasl, I don't know what is its advantage, though. The problem is SSL connection.
<xubuntu04w> Hey there?
<Luyin> !ask > xubuntu04w
<ubottu> xubuntu04w, please see my private message
 * Luyin loves this function...
<xubuntu04w> I've got a simple question: Where is the folder "backdrops" (which contains the default backgrounds) located? I've lost it from sight when I selected a background from my images folder. XD
<krytarik> xubuntu04w: "/usr/share/xfce4/backdrops"
<xubuntu04w> Alright, got it. Thank you!
<xubuntu04w> :)
<adrian_1908> hey guys, how do I change my keyring password? I wasn't able to find an application/menu to do so.
<krytarik> !info seahorse | adrian_1908
<ubottu> adrian_1908: seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 418 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<adrian_1908> krytarik: Do you know if I can also do it via command line without an extra package?
<krytarik> Well, it's GNOME Keyring, right? :P
<adrian_1908> Beats me, the damn thing decided to pop up as I was trying to connect via FTP in Tunar.
<adrian_1908> I see `polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1` in my taskmanager
#xubuntu 2016-01-07
<jdwwatts> is there a way to create root ?
<xangua> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jdwwatts> yes ive used that but it doesnt seem to give youall the privilages
<jdwwatts> its just extra typing to put sudo in the right place in the term emulater everytime if you have many things to do
<Network2501> su
<jdwwatts> doesnt have a password
<jdwwatts> Sudo
<SonikkuAmerica> sudo is the way to do things here, pkexec (or (gk|kde)sudo for graphical stuff)
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, here, pkexec is the preferred method of graphical applications with escalated privileges.
<jdwwatts> yes its good that everything works so well without tweks to much anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> I miss the Bluebird theme though
<jdwwatts> so it is pe value and make a root password but its discouragedossible to change th
<jdwwatts> what
<SonikkuAmerica> um... what now?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes, you can make a root password. We also strongly advise against it
<amaroq> Hello mice
<amaroq> Can someone advise me where I might find xfce themes for xubuntu, like faenza and axiom
<amaroq> Is there a good site for telling us how we can customize xubuntu ?
<amaroq> what's the best way to install skype?
<bazhang> from the partner repos
<bazhang> there are several sites, the first things you must do on installing xubuntu
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.3.0.37-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<bazhang> there's also a xfce themes website
<amaroq> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<amaroq> am confused. I seem to have installed Trusty Tahr. Is that 15.10 ?
<bazhang> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<bazhang> noper
<amaroq> So, how come I got 14.04 when 15.10 is out?
<bazhang> you didnt upgrade?
<bazhang> if you wish to upgrade, 16.04 is in a three months or so, and is a one step upgrade
<bazhang> otherwise, its a step by step by step
<bazhang> lts to lts
<bazhang> you're on xubuntu, so I would look more at what xfce4 will be in there, and if you wish a much newer kernel
<bazhang> staying with the 14.04 for the full support is very viable
<bazhang> it's long term support
<amaroq> thanks, bazhang  I guess, I'll stick with 14.04 now that its installed, although i would have gone with 15.10. 16.04 is not far away now
<bazhang> np
<bazhang> its xubuntu at the end of the day so its all good
<amaroq> I'm following this tutorial: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/axiom+xfwm?content=90145
<amaroq> Wouldn't: " rm -R axio* "  be removing axiom theme?
<bazhang> use the actual theme tools management to do that
<bazhang> why risk it in command line if you really dont know how
<amaroq> which tool is that bazhang ? Appearance?
<bazhang> did you not see the themes link the bot gave you above
<amaroq> the bot gave a a themes link??
<bazhang> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager -> Appearance (tabs Style, Icons) and/or Settings Manager -> Window Manager (tab Style). Starting with Xubuntu 13.10, you can control some of your theme colors from Settings Manager -> Theme Configuration.
<bazhang> that
<amaroq> maybe, I have to install it, but I don't see Setting Manager
<bazhang> amaroq, I have provided quite a bit of info, you will need to read the links and check the settings a bit on your own now
<amaroq> I see that there is a xfce-theme manager, but its ppa http://www.webupd8.org/2013/06/xfce-theme-manager-single-gui-to-change.html
<bazhang> thats from around 3 years ago
<amaroq> appreciate it, bazhang ^ but i don't see a "Settings Manager"
<bazhang> good luck
<amaroq> so mean
<amaroq> found it, but its like Appearance, which I mentioned already ^
<amaroq> but there is no "window manager" tab
<amaroq> its certainly not an app for installing themes
<gbe> hi
<amaroq> can I simply remove abiword, or is it part of metapackage?
<amaroq> strange it ships with abiword but Firefox. FF is not light
<amaroq> does xfce have default browser?
<knome> amaroq, you can remove abiword, but it removes the metapackage too
<knome> amaroq, not that you need the metapackage
<amaroq> knome, what else is in it? obviously no necessary or vital dependencies
<knome> removing a metapackage doesn't remove anything that is in it
<amaroq> i ask because I remember a time when we couldn't remove Nautilus or something without removing half of Ubuntu and ending up with a broken distro
<knome> then it wasn't a question of removing a metapackage but something else
<amaroq> the way it was explained at the time, I understood it was because the single app i wanted to delete was part of a wider (meta)package. Uninstalling one had ramifications beyond the single app
<knome> that's wrong
<knome> removing abiword should not remove anything essential, unless there is something really wrong in your system
<amaroq> cool
<knome> the package manager should show you a list of packages that are going to be removed
<knome> review that and see if it's alarmingly big
<amaroq> you're right, synaptic shows me that Abiword can be removed on its own without affecting other things
<amaroq> this was some time ago and in Ubuntu. So, maybe different
<knome> it's exactly the same, but maybe removing nautilus had a bigger impact then
<amaroq> tried installing skyype with sudo dpkg -i skype-package_name but it came back with dependency missing errors
<amaroq> Do I use USC to install .deb and it will handle dependencies?
<amaroq> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<amaroq>  skype depends on libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3).
<amaroq>  skype depends on libqt4-network (>= 4:4.8.0).
<amaroq>  skype depends on libqt4-xml (>= 4:4.5.3).
<amaroq>  skype depends on libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1).
<amaroq>  skype depends on libqtgui4 (>= 4:4.8.0).
<amaroq>  skype depends on libqtwebkit4 (>= 2.2~2011week36).
<amaroq>  skype depends on libxss1.
<amaroq>  skype depends on libxv1.
<amaroq> apt-get -f install’ to force dependencies?
<amaroq> poor noobs encountering xubuntu
<Unit193> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Unit193> Basically, grab it from partner.
<Luyin> !paste > amaroq
<ubottu> amaroq, please see my private message
<jarnos> Why my computer wakes from suspend to RAM on it own occasionally?
<gillesm_> hello I got a kernel panic with  error -8 failed to execute /init /bin/sh exist  but not executable .. idea ?
<genii> gillesm_: did you install onto a filesystem which does not support linux permissions and flags, like maybe NTFS or something?
<rattking> hello folks, I am trying to switch over from kubuntu and I am having issues getting ssh-agent and ssh-add to unlock my ssh keys and cert correctly at boot, any tips?
<amaroq> what happened? When I come back to computer and I'm at login /splash page because I've been away a long time, my name and when I type my password - they're all rectangles. What did that?
<someone235> Hi, I've installed nvidia-352 driver, but now whenever I boot I get "Please unlock disk sda3_crypt", and when I hit my password nothing happens.
<bazhang> someone235, please do not crosspost to multiple channels
<someone235> sry
<sorinello> Hello. It seems I messed my software channels after an upgrade. Is there a way to get the originals one for my specific version ? I am running willy
<sorinello> I am talking about other software. Is there anything related to systems, or those are only 3rd party ?
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<well_laid_lawn> might help
<mile> IMAM SAMO mono ZVUK ? Kako da podesim STEREO ?
<well_laid_lawn> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<xubuntu91w> Hey there, I've got "Applications Menu" (simple Whisker menu, I guess) and I added a custom launcher in the games category yesterday. Today I've wanted to remove it and I can't, it doesn't appears in Menu Libre editor. What can I do to remove it?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu91w:  edit the conf file in  ~/.config/xfce4/panel/
<xubuntu91w> Great! Lemme check :D
<xubuntu91w> Uhm... there are folders there. From launcher-15 to launcher-23
<xubuntu91w> well_laid_lawn: Which of these is the correct?
<flocculant> not seeing ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ files affected by adding things to the menu here
<flocculant> I see things added to menulibre in ~/.local/share/applications/
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu91w:  I don't use whisker menu but found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221874&s=bf64fbeb3f92330364b60cc32ca5d178&p=13013179#post13013179
<xubuntu91w> I don't see any games related thing in any of these folders D: - Gonna check what you've said flocculant!
<xubuntu91w> Thanks for that data well_laid_lawn
<xubuntu91w> Well, that was it flocculant, thanks for the help! By the way, is there any method to keep all categories and items ordered by name in the menu?
<flocculant> not sure
<xubuntu91w> I'm asking this because I did ordered the items by name, but the custom launcher I've created keeps going on the bottom of the games category
<lothe> Isn't Arch actually easier to manage for a beginner than Ubuntu?
<pleia2> that's a pretty subjective question, and not strictly on topic for a Xubuntu support channel
<lothe> xP
<king_arthwr> anyone else had audio problems with 15.10?
<knome> king_arthwr, if you actually described what your problem is, we might be able to help you
<king_arthwr> knome, actually the sound didn't work out at all... When I open the configurations I can see the sound bar moving, but no sound audible... Then I installed other version and it's working again...
<rattking> earlier I was asking if anyone knew how to get ssh agent forwarding to work with ED keys and certs, I ended up getting it by removing gnome-keyring all together
<king_arthwr> I've tried to uninstall and reinstall pulse... alsa... but nothing worked
<rattking> king_arthwr: it might be worth playing around with pavucontrol and selecting the output device
 * rattking is just guessing here
<RoadRunner> there is a bug in setting wallpapers
<RoadRunner> if a new folder with images is chosen, it is not remembered and reverts to the default folder
<king_arthwr> rattking, I tied it also, but didn't work.... I'm using a old machine here, aspire one 722... I switched from Ubuntu because it was crashing... so I xubuntu was my choice
<RoadRunner> I am running 14.04
<rattking> maybe checkout alsamixer to see if anything is muted?
<RoadRunner> if this is not the best place to mention bugs, never mind.
<knome> RoadRunner, have you checked if the bug is filed in launchpad?
<knome> RoadRunner, or the xfce bugzilla?
<knome> RoadRunner, those are the best places to "mention" bugs
<RoadRunner> no, I am just learning all this stuff, thanks for your suggestions
<knome> no problem
<RoadRunner> on a different note, is there an easy way to instal PeerGuardian (ie: without configuring and compiling)?
<RoadRunner> can anyone suggest a better ip blocker for xubuntu than PeerGuardian?
<Azelphur> iptables
<knome> RoadRunner, "better" meaning what?
<RoadRunner> most advanced... current... easy to use...
<bazhang> !find dansguardian
<ubottu> Found: dansguardian, libdansguardian-perl
<bazhang> !info dansguardian
<ubottu> dansguardian (source: dansguardian): Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.1.1-5.1 (wily), package size 394 kB, installed size 1772 kB
<bazhang> is peerguardian some warez thing blocker
<RoadRunner> knome: I am hoping there is a consensus out there without starting to split heirs
<knome> RoadRunner, advanced and easy-to-use are usually blocking each other, so i guess you need to pick one...
<knome> i'm not splitting hair - there are as many "best" alternatives as there are users on this channel
<knome> for examples, iptables can do whatever you can imagine, but it's not easy-to-use
<bazhang> !find peerguardian
<ubottu> Package/file peerguardian does not exist in wily
<knome> for Azelphur, it might be the best option though
<bazhang> no idea what peerguardian is or does
<Azelphur> bazhang: it's basically a firewall that takes a list of IP addresses.
<Azelphur> I agree with knome it depends on your definition of better, but iptables is probably going to be faster (and thus imo, better) than anything else out there. Just might not be as easy to use which may be an important factor in it being better for this fellow
<RoadRunner> I am just coming from the world of Win, there there was PeerGuardian and then it became PeerBlock, but continued to be PG under linux, hence my question
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: yea, welcome to Linux, there's more than one way to make an egg :P
<knome> RoadRunner, judging by that, you likely want a graphical user interface, which provides you an easy access to the most common options - am i right?
<RoadRunner> if iptables uses command line only, then its not for me yet...
<Azelphur> I'd agree with knome, sounds like iptables wouldn't be best for you.
<bazhang> Azelphur, what does it collect the ip addresses for
<Azelphur> bazhang: it doesn't - you supply it with a list afaik.
<Azelphur> so use case is fairly wide
<bazhang> so just hacking prevention to feed to iptables
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: it actually looks like PeerGuardian uses iptables in the background anyway, if you're familiar with PeerGuardian and it has a Linux version, why not use it?
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: it is not available in Ubuntu's software center, and its version on SourceForge needs to be configured and compiled first, ie: no ready made easy package available
#xubuntu 2016-01-08
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: ah I see, sounds like iptables may be your best option then, dansguardian looks more like a filter for a child accessing the internet than a blocklist
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: question, is this for a torrent client? if so most torrent clients have blocklist support builtin
<RoadRunner> not only for torrents; under Win I would have it running even for browsing
<Azelphur> I see
<Azelphur> there must be some really easy tool that just imports the list into iptables
<Azelphur> it'd be super easy
<RoadRunner> PG does rely on lists it gets elsewhere and the process is automated which is why its popular
<Azelphur> yea and you could do that with a small shell script, it'd be like 2 lines.
<Azelphur> If push comes to shove iptables may be your best bet, I know of no software that actually doe sit
<RoadRunner> maybe someone can suggest a good package source/method for PG other than Ubuntu's software center?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: https://github.com/trick77/ipset-blacklist looks like exactly what I said amusingly, a little bash script to handle it
<Azelphur> could get you where you need to go, it is documented but no GUI
<RoadRunner> I am amazed that such a popular app didn't get an easily accesible package set up
<RoadRunner> PG I mean...
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: it's down to the app author to package it
<Azelphur> But yea, I am a little surprised there isn't either pg or something pg-like in the repositories.
<RoadRunner> I am just not "advanced" enough to start configuring and compiling stuff... unfortunately
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: that doesn't require compiling.
<Azelphur> it's a shell script
<RoadRunner> no I meant PG on SourceForge
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: why not give it a go?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: I can help :)
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: thank you :)
<RoadRunner> you mean with iptables, right?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: nope, I can help you get PG running
<Azelphur> or iptables really, either or honestly
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: how do you see it happening? other than following instructions on the forge and putting together a package yourself start to finish and making it available for me and others?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: no, I'd just help you get it running on your machine, compiling really isn't hard.
<Azelphur> you'll be surprised how easy it is, honestly
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: take a look at their instructions here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/peerguardian/files/PeerGuardian%20Linux/2.3.1/ I got lost in all the dependencies and settings
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: ok, so step 1 you're good with, skip step 2 and tell me when you get an error on step 3 :)
<RoadRunner> :) its 3 that ruin my day :)
<RoadRunner> *that will
<Azelphur> why? it has command line examples
<Azelphur> it's literally copy paste
<Azelphur> (FYI, you're on a debian system)
<RoadRunner> I've no idea which "configure-switches" to use
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: the one that says "Full example configure line for a complete build and full system integration (on a Debian System)...
<Azelphur> but you appear to have skipped a step, you will actually need to read the instructions
<Azelphur> have you done step 3.0?
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: do you really thing it could all be done in a few minutes here, with you holding my hand (I am not sure if I have the time for this now...)
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: probably less than 30m
<RoadRunner> and you are willing to be here for this long?
<Azelphur> I should be, yea
<Azelphur> honestly once you get over the initial hurdles you'll probably be fine anyway
<Azelphur> tl;dr stop panicing you'll be fine :P
<RoadRunner> ok, I got to cook something for my gf; this will take about 1.5hr and then I could begin (if you'll still be here:) )
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: If I'm not here I bet you somebody else here would, most people in here will have no problem helping you if you get stuck on an install step.
<RoadRunner> ok, thank you again; btw, I do realize Xubuntu is a Debian derivative but is it so close that their "Debian" instructions can be followed without any modifications?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: should be fine, yes.
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: technically speaking Xubuntu was Debian at one point, before Canonical did all the modifications to it :)
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: please look down their instructions to where it says "Deb packages"; there they seem to say some ready made packages are available and they differentiate btw Deb and Ubuntu
<RoadRunner> also, https://launchpad.net/~jre-phoenix/+archive/ppa package seems to be "not quite" PG so I don't know it is usefull, what do you think?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: omg, there are debian packages
<Azelphur> lol you plonker :P
<Azelphur> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jre-phoenix/ppa
<Azelphur> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pgl
<Azelphur> ^ done
<RoadRunner> perhaps, BUT if you follow this link; https://launchpad.net/~jre-phoenix/+archive/ppa it seems to be a package for MoBlock not PeerGuardian... (as I understand, moblock was a predescesor for PG)
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: it formerly provided moblock, now it provides PeerGuardian, it says that in the description
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: is there a way to easily browse Debian repositories as I do Ubuntu's in their software center?
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: Debians software repositories are only intended to work on Debian, so no
<bazhang> RoadRunner, you mean like packages.debian.org ?
<RoadRunner> I guess
<bazhang> RoadRunner, sure, but thats more of a #debian question if you please
<RoadRunner> I know that, lubuntu, for example, had a way of checking Deb's repositories
<RoadRunner> as well as lubuntu's...
<knome> RoadRunner, you can do that, but it's not suggested or supported
<knome> RoadRunner, or in other words, if you do that, you are on your own
<RoadRunner> ok; a concern... this package seems to be put together by an individual (who knows with what motives...); don't know how much I'll be compromising my system by getting something from an unknown source
<bazhang> a ppa?
<RoadRunner> sorry, what's a ppa?
<bazhang> RoadRunner, please be very clear about exactly what package and from where
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: I find your statement amusing considering you come from Windows :P
<RoadRunner> bazhang:  https://launchpad.net/~jre-phoenix/+archive/ppa
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: I was very carefull under Win :)
<bazhang> RoadRunner, ppa is that. once you introduce that to your system you have to track it update etc wil the package maintainer help and support
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: after all, "jre-phoenix" is an individual not a group even, and we don't know who verified the contents of the package for safety
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: they are recommended by the official PGL docs, so the question is whether you trust PGL or not.
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: true. I must've spaced on that point...
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: that's why I found it amusing since you come from a Windows point, the only other alternative is inspecting the source code and building yourself - which you can't do on Windows :P
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: but back to another question I asked earlier: if Xubuntu is so close to Deb, why do PGl docs differentiat btw Deb and Ubuntu packages and give diff links there?
<Azelphur> close, not the same.
<Azelphur> there are differences
<RoadRunner> ok, so in the final analyses, I just type in two lines you typed above into terminal and that's it?
<Azelphur> yup
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: also, you should know what those lines do rather than trusting some stranger on the internet :P
<Azelphur> trusting a stranger on the internet is far more dangerous than a PPA, fyi
<knome> to give another POV for the issue; PPA creator is a stranger too, but so is the one who wrote the code - so unless you read it all and understand what it does, you can't completely trust it anyway, right?
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: You seem like a nice stranger :) and yes I do have some idea of what that syntax is doing
<Azelphur> knome: indeed
<RoadRunner> knome: yes
<Azelphur> RoadRunner: indeed I am, but it's worth noting
<RoadRunner> thank you for all the help and patience, and now I got to rush off and cook fast!
<Azelphur> Hell hath no fury like a girlfriend with no dinner.
<RoadRunner> Azelphur: yes...
<xubuntuConvert> Loving Xubuntu, but just one problem I can't Google away.  When the system wakes up from sleep, I get the blue screen with the login box.  I type my password, press enter.  Then I get my desktop with any windows that were there pre-sleep are black, except for the borders.  The panel is mostly there, but some icons are missing.  The cursor is and stays in the presleep state (whatever it was), but moves freely.  CapsLock light do
<Network2501> xubuntuConvert: i had to clear the save desktop option
<Network2501> saw that a few times
<xubuntuConvert> ...there is very little disk activity.  Eventually, it all "pops" back and it's ok.  The length of time it takes for this seems proportional to the length of sleep the system had.
<xubuntuConvert> there is no swap activity either
<xubuntuConvert> ok, let me go have a look at the save desktop option.. :)
<Network2501> sorry, i disabled the save desktop option it was on by default for my installation
<xubuntuConvert> I can't put my finger on that.  Do you mean "lock screen before sleep"?
<Network2501> nah there's an option at login to save your session
<Network2501> like session save
<Network2501> i disabled that so when i log in i have to open new apps instead of their state being saved and displayed again
<Network2501> kinda like a logout/login hibernate combo
<xubuntuConvert> Logout settings > automatically save session on logout ?
<xubuntuConvert> this is nuts
<Network2501> yeah i disabled that
<Network2501> haven't noticed my xfce icon on the menu dissapearing anymore
<xubuntuConvert> OK, I'll give it a whirl.   Does that going to sleep is basically logging out and all running programs end?  So if you're in the middle of a movie that is paused, you have to find your spot again?  I guess I can try it out.... ;)   All seems rather ass backwards.   I need the screen to LOCK for security purposes.  But I want the programs to remain as they are...
<xubuntuConvert> ... oh hang on a minute
<xubuntuConvert> so not sleep at all
<xubuntuConvert> just a lockable screensaver
<xubuntuConvert>  /facepalm
<bazhang> save session? that one?
<xubuntuConvert> it's really weird how long it takes to bring the session back after 'sleep' tho.
<xubuntuConvert> @bazhang, yes, that one
<xubuntuConvert> I've been treating it as a screensaver when it is in fact a session saver before going to sleep
<bazhang> smplayer always goes back exactly where I stopped it
<xubuntuConvert> those are not the same
<genii> going to moon, what?
<xubuntuConvert> I guess I need to try it out and see what happens.  I just want to make sure that when my system has gone to sleep and they steal it, they still need to crack the password.
<bazhang> without specifying exactly which you mean apart from movies, not much I can contribute I'm afraid
<xubuntuConvert> Don't want to make it sound too interesting, but we were hacked and the data used to write a book that influenced an election
<xubuntuConvert> we solved that, so now the only thing I expect is for some idiot to break in and take the gear away to work on
<xubuntuConvert> I want them to at least have to crack the login password
<xubuntuConvert> if they reboot they need to get past disk encryption
<xubuntuConvert> anywho... :)   I'll see what disabling that option does in real life.  Thanks for the pointer.
<bazhang> ok
<Network2501> also an ssd makes things good
<RoadRunner> can't seem to install a package from a ppa
<RoadRunner> the repository was added successfully, the update went ok, but apt-get couldn't find the app...
<RoadRunner> would anyone care to dive in and rescue a newbie in distress?
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: I'll try
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, use apt, not apt-get
<SonikkuAmerica> What PPA?
<RoadRunner> here's exactly what I did; fist: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jre-phoenix/ppa and then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pgl
<SonikkuAmerica> Aha!
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm sure it complained about not being able to find pgl because... the PPA is ppa:jre-phoenix/pgl-experimental
<SonikkuAmerica> oh no wait
<SonikkuAmerica> you're right
<SonikkuAmerica> nvm me
<RoadRunner> actually, everything seems to have gone fine till the very end where it said: "E: Unable to locate package pgl"
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Ummm, what version of Xubuntu is this?
<RoadRunner> 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> OK...
<SonikkuAmerica> it says there's a package in there.
<RoadRunner> you duplicated my steps?
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Run the command inside the brackets: [ sudo apt update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ]
<SonikkuAmerica> and give me the link.
<RoadRunner> what does that do?
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: what does that do?
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: It runs the command and pastes the output into a raw pastebin
<SonikkuAmerica> (sorry, I'm in 30 channels)
<RoadRunner> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<RoadRunner> curl: (55) SSL_write() returned SYSCALL, errno = 32
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Your terminal should not have done *that*... O_o
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: shall I try again and hope for better?
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: As a precaution, try with "apt-get" instead of "apt"
<RoadRunner> so: sudo apt-get update | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ?
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica:  https://ptpb.pw/erUQ
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Does the last line in your terminal read "Reading package lists.... done"?
<RoadRunner> just now no, it didn't; but when I did it originally, yes it did (and repeated it twice)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, just checking.
<RoadRunner> actually it wasn't the very last line, if you like I can paste the whole output into a bin for you
<SonikkuAmerica> No, that's fine.
<RoadRunner> Reading package lists... Done
<RoadRunner> Reading package lists... Done
<RoadRunner> Building dependency tree
<RoadRunner> Reading state information... Done
<RoadRunner> E: Unable to locate package pgl
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: these were the last 5 lines of the original output
<SonikkuAmerica> Got it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Can it locate pgl now?
<RoadRunner> so I guess, now I would just say: sudo apt-get install pgl ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> If it still can't find it, run [ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ]
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: https://ptpb.pw/P6rO
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: OK, you spelled it right... I can't say I'm sure what the problem is.
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Now run [ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ]
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Not ^
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: Now run [ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jre-phoenix-ppa-trusty.list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw ]
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: https://ptpb.pw/nX69
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: I can't see anything wrong with your configuration.
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: thus the answer is?...
<SonikkuAmerica> Hold on.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. There's something wrong with the PPA itself. Not on your end. (I tried it myself, and I got the same error.)
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: So my advice is to email the maintainer.
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for your effort; I feel better (sort of... - still doesn't work :) )
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: where can I see a detailed explanation of the commands you told me to use?
<RoadRunner> I mean the syntax
<SonikkuAmerica> Which part?
<RoadRunner> well, I am a newbie, so its all Greek to me :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Gimme a moment.
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: https://ptpb.pw/gHV6 should tell you all you need to now. (Comments are denoted by ##)
<SonikkuAmerica> s/now/know/
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: thank you, is there like a table of most used linux commands I could use for quick refference?
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: also, would this work with any paste bin or only with the one you are using?
<SonikkuAmerica> RoadRunner: That particular command works only with ptpb.ow
<SonikkuAmerica> * ptpb.pw
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: is that Xubuntu's pastebin?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, it's an independent one.
<SonikkuAmerica> If you want to paste to the Ubuntu pastebin, try installing pastebinit
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: if it allows direct output, that's a convinient advantage, interesting that its based in Palau (I wonder if their servers are there too)?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dunno
<RoadRunner> SonikkuAmerica: in any case, thank you for your help, I got to get a bite to eat now :)
<SonikkuAmerica> It says Texas
<RoadRunner> no use hiding in Palau if servers are in Texas ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<SonikkuAmerica> I gotta go too. Byr
<SonikkuAmerica> *Bye
<subscious> hello. Can you guys help me with moonlight/silverlight?
<genii> !info pipelight
<ubottu> Package pipelight does not exist in wily
<genii> Hm
<genii> subscious: There is a PPA which provides the ability to use Silverlight through WINE, called Pipelight. One minute and I'll find the info
<genii> https://launchpad.net/~mqchael/+archive/ubuntu/pipelight
<vista> hey, is there any way of 'sandboxing' dependencies?
<vista> i need a KDE-based application, but I'd rather not have 700MB of KDE dependencies on my system
<Luyin> vista: do you need the KDE-based application, or do you need a QT-based application? you might be able to get past the KDE deps, but probably not the QT ones.
<vista> It is KDE-based
<bazhang> what app vista
<vista> Okular is the name
<bazhang> what are the dependencies
<vista> 700MB of KDE everything?
<bazhang> !info okular
<ubottu> okular (source: okular): universal document viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1312 kB, installed size 4112 kB
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com has them
<bazhang> look for okular and see
<vista> Not 700MB, but:
<vista> http://static.notx.ml/u/abd7c0d3eb.png
<bazhang> why okular specifically
<vista> Because it is the only PDF viewer which can do annotations
<vista> Evince has very limited capability
<bazhang> !info pdftk
<ubottu> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-3 (wily), package size 677 kB, installed size 2899 kB
<vista> ... I don't want to merge PDF documents or watermark them?
<Luyin> 172 MB here, vista. are you sure about that lot of KDE apps?
 * Luyin is on Arch Linux, though. Might cause differences.
<vista> it's not the size that bothers me, it's the fact that it pulls in the deps for half of an entirely different DE
<vista> It might be just me, but it bothers me
<Luyin> vista: I do understand, but afaik, you don't have much of a choice. if you want this app, then you'll have to live with its dependencies.
<bazhang> pdftk does it all, pretty much
<Luyin> you could of course fork it, remove all dependencies you dislike, and build it from source, but I'd pretty much change to another app. ;)
<bazhang> the list of what pdftk can do is very long
<vista> it is not for annotating PDFs
<vista> at least that is not it's main feature
<Luyin> who cares about its main feature if it has got the feature you're looking for?
<bazhang> its the very most central feature
<vista> I'd really rather not argue about this, but as far as I can see, the only way to annotate with pdftk is to create another, separate PDF file containing just the annotations and overlay it with the original PDF
<bazhang> thats what it is best known for, in fact
<bazhang> thats not the correct usage
<Luyin> bazhang: I must give vista that, I don't see "annotating pdfs" on their homepage, either. w/o installing the software and checking it out, how would I know?
<bazhang> there are other tools, however
<vista> as far as I know, pdftk is good for doing page-level manipulation of PDFs, splicing, slicing, cutting down margins, etc
<bazhang> Luyin, ubuntugeek has a very long list of apps for editing pdfs, the list for pdftk is way too long to ever paste on irc
<Luyin> vista: I use "qpdfview". it can annotate pdfs, but I'm not sure if they are saved in the PDF or in the programme. but if you don't need annotations for other people, that might help you too.
<bazhang> vista, you can check packages.ubuntu.com and okular and see what it brings in. sorry I was not able to help at all
<vista> I'll check out qpdfview
<vista> don't sweat it, bazhang
<bazhang> never do
<xubuntu86w> how do  i fix my sound?
 * knome sihgs
<knome> sighs too
<mnemoc> hi, how can enable ctrl-shift-u unicode composition in 15.10?
#xubuntu 2016-01-09
<sergio-br2> nice wallpaper :)
<Unit193> knome: ↑
<sergio-br2> hey Unit193
<sergio-br2> man, what's happened to the OK/Cancel window...
<sergio-br2> it's gnome design right?
<gdi2k> I have two Broadwell generation Thinkpads: X250 and T450s. I'm having nasty stability issues with the T450s. The X250 has been super stable and no trouble at all, but with the T450s, nothing really works properly. Even running the Xubuntu 14.04.3 Live CD results in Thunar immediately crashing. The installation constantly crashes, but at different points. If it does install, applications constantly crash, especially Libreoffice (which I depend on).
<gdi2k> I have run memtest of hours and no errors show up
<gdi2k> I have replace the SSD with a new SSD
<gdi2k> I wiped Windows as soon as it arrived, so I can't say if it runs stable on Windows or not
<gdi2k> I have tried Xubuntu 14.04 and 15.04, both have the same issues
<gdi2k> any good ideas?
<gdi2k> I have also tried using a variety of known good install media (different USB flash drives, and a regular external USB hard disk)
<ball> Are Xubuntu ISO images bootable if I dump them onto a USB flash drive?
<finn> its a live iso
<Unit193> ball: If you dd them, you can't just drag and drop/cp them over.  Of course, you can if you use some loopback magic with grub.
<ball> dd is what I had in mind.
<ball> Thank you.
<nikolam> this is output of , pacmd list-sinks | grep name , http://pastebin.com/pDqU7Yg9
<nikolam> User complains that it has displayed 'MONO' as sound output and he wants it in stereo
<nikolam> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nikolam> I have found this for making it send both channels to MONO: http://superuser.com/questions/657876/mono-sound-output-in-ubuntu
<nikolam> but user for some reason already has selected mono, he wants stereo
<nikolam> I suspect it is some settings for local user
<nikolam> for example, headphones are selected for output, maybe that is the problem
<jarnos> nikolam, for each sink input listed by pacmd list-sink-inputs you have to move sink to stereo sink by pacmd move-sink-input <input sink number> <stereo sink number>. A little bit complicated. I made a script for that in my configuration.
<jarnos> I had some errors during shutdown; there was unattended upgrades. I got some text output during shutdown, but in which log I should search for it?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think shutdown is logged but you can check the logs for whatever made the noise
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, Well, there are noise in many logs.
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos:  only you know what "some text output" means
<jarnos> The output had some time offsets on each line
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like kernel messages
<jarnos> There is nothing from that time in kern.log
<jarnos> Logs for unattended upgrades show pretty good.
<well_laid_lawn> if you know the time you could   grep -rn 'time' /var/log/
<well_laid_lawn> if that fails I don't know where else you could look
<jarnos> I wonder why dmesg is empty. And no spare dmesg log
<well_laid_lawn> are there kernel.*.log's
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, no, just kern.log*
<jarnos> There are some errors in apport.log.1
<jarnos> http://pastebin.com/2t8SR5Vk
<jarnos> Concerning /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/panel/wrapper-1.0
<well_laid_lawn> I read that as saying something closed before something else but nothing will be done as the system is shutting down
<well_laid_lawn> so I wouldn't worry about that
<jarnos> well_laid_lawn, similar lines repeat in older apport.log files.
<jarnos> Though, I have not seen such output during shutdown before.
<well_laid_lawn> jarnos:  so that's not the issue then
<well_laid_lawn> maybe recording the shutdown on your phone or something will gat the errors...
<jarnos> Well, I would like to get rid of that error, too.
<jarnos> I suppose it is something about the system load monitor plugin.
<well_laid_lawn> yep, it might be fixed in newer versions. I dunno
<well_laid_lawn> what version are you running ?
<Kotz3koch3r> hi, does somebody know how to change font DPI on the fly (console)
<Kotz3koch3r> 'xrandr --dpi' did nothing :(
<GeekDude> I can't seem to resize GIMP when it's in single window mode. It just won't work; neither dragging, alt-right click, or maximize will work to resize the window.
<GeekDude> Google isn't being particularly helpful to me today. It keeps telling me how to resize an image, not the actual editor window itself.
<Luyin> GeekDude: restarted your computer? I know it sounds silly, but might actually help. also, installed all package upgrades?
<GeekDude> Luyin: I did updates and rebooted earlier today
<Luyin> GeekDude: hmm, was just an idea. sry :-/
<Luyin> only thing left that pops to my mind would be to reinstall gimp
<Luyin> which gimp version, btw?
<GeekDude> 2.8.14
<GeekDude> huh
<GeekDude> it's working now
<GeekDude> Well, thanks for the help anyways!
<Luyin> yw :D
<daniele_> hi,i have some problem with a wi fi on a old pc
<daniele_> my distribution is xubuntu 14.04
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451010/
<bekks> daniele_: And whats the problem?
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451022/
<daniele_> no wi fi it see
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451040/
<daniele_> who can help me please?
<knome> !patience | daniele_
<ubottu> daniele_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Luyin> daniele_: as a first try, run "sudo service NetworkManager restart"
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451256/
<Luyin> damn, I must have got the name wrong again. it might be Network-Manager, network-manager, networkmanager or anything else you can imagine. sorry, can't check it since I'm not on a sysvinit based system ehre
<Luyin> *here
<daniele_> ok,it disconnected eth and reconnected eth
<daniele_> this pc is faraway from modem and wi fi if is possible...
<daniele_> sorry for my english,i'm italian
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451326/
<Luyin> daniele_: could you provide the following on separate pastes, please: "ifconfig -a", "dmesg", "egrep -i 'net|eth|wlan|firm|reason' /var/log/syslog"
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451358/
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451402/
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451418/
<daniele_> ops...
<daniele_> i'm waiting for egrep -i 'net|eth|wlan|firm|reason'/var/log/syslog
<daniele_> nothing again
<Luyin> hmm, nothing useful so far. what device do you use to establish a wireless connection?
<daniele_> an old usb "motorette" the sistem detected
<daniele_> but i have another
<daniele_> change?realtek is other and i have also the cd installation but i don't find the solution
<daniele_> somebody say me that the problem is usb1...but nobody has explain to me what is it?
<Luyin> I wouldn't know of anything that's wrong with your usb1, nor what it should have to do w/ your wlan
<Luyin> unfortunately, I have no idea what's wrong with your wlan, either. I'm sorry, I don't think I can help you here.
<daniele_> mhhh if i change the usb wireless?
<Luyin> daniele_: you can try, sure
<daniele_> and the same iter?
<Luyin> daniele_: iter?
<daniele_> route
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451574/
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451595/
<daniele_> egrep -i 'net|eth|wlan|firm|reason'/var/log/syslog nothing
<Luyin> daniele_: ah, so your wlan device is a usb device?
<daniele_> yes
<Luyin> daniele_: ignore the egrep command. it seems it's outdated, or otherwise /var/log/syslog doesn't exist.
<daniele_> ok
<daniele_> I have the CD but can not install it
<Luyin> daniele_: is SSID broadcasted by the router, or is it hidden?
<daniele_> by the router i think
<Luyin> daniele_: could you repeat your very first paste (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14451010/ ) with "sudo" please?
<Luyin> daniele_: you ought to make sure. if that's the source, we can fix it easily, and we won't have to look further ;)
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451672/
<daniele_> ok
<daniele_> yes,by the router
<Luyin> ok
<Luyin> daniele, with sudo: "sudo lshw -C network" please
<Luyin> daniele_:
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451802/
<daniele_> sorry,the telephone :/
<Luyin> np
<Luyin> daniele_: did you see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported ?
<Luyin> daniele_: nevermind, obviously your vendor isn't supported (at least on this website)
<Luyin> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/if_sis.4.html
<daniele_> i don't know what can do
<Luyin> well, as I understand from the last link, you are supposed to either recompile your kernel with the sis driver enabled, or you can add it as a module to be loaded at boot time
<Luyin> although I'm not 100 % sure about this. you might want to ask about this specifically in #ubuntu
<daniele_> they say me "use eth" :)
<Luyin> that's a stupid answer
<Luyin> anyway, you can try to follow the instructions about lloading the driver at boot time
<daniele_> nobody want help me,all say the pc is very old, get-out it
<Luyin> as I understand it, there ought to be a file in /etc called "loader.conf"
<Luyin> add the line if_sis_load="YES" to it, then reboot
<daniele_> i have the cd into, but no permission gave me
<Luyin> daniele_: what's your favourite editor? do you know how to use nano?
<daniele_> ok,i open it with gedit?
<Luyin> daniele_: for gedit, type "gksudo gedit /etc/loader.conf"
<daniele_> nothing happen
<Luyin> meh
<Luyin> try "sudo gedit /etc/loader.conf"
<daniele_> non avevo gedit ^_^
<Luyin> daniele_: let's try something different: "sudo modprobe sis"
<daniele_> i haven't gedit,i install now it
<Luyin> no
<daniele_> it's late
<Luyin> you probably have mousepad or leafpad installed
<daniele_> yes,mousepad
<Luyin> also, learn to use nano. or learn vim ;)
<Luyin> the replace the "gedit" with "mousepad"
<daniele_> gedit is here now
<Luyin> you don't need anything else
<daniele_> i try again?
<Luyin> also, could you please paste me "lsmod | grep sis"
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14451989/
<Luyin> daniele_: "sudo modprobe sis900"
<Luyin> if that doesn't help, you might want to add "sudo modprobe i2c_sis96x"
<daniele_> nothing
<daniele_> but loader.conf i continue to compile it?
<Luyin> after both these, repeat the "service ... restart" from above, I dunno whichever it was that actually did something ;)
<Luyin> daniele_: no, ignore that loader.conf crap
<Luyin> sorry about that. dunno what that's about, but it's rubbish.
<daniele_> :) ok
<daniele_> ok,restart the service http://paste.ubuntu.com/14452047/
<Luyin> so, do you see a wireless network now on your networkmanager applet?
<daniele_> no
<Luyin> shoot
<Luyin> daniele_: I'm sorry, but I'm out of ideas now.
<daniele_> in a first moment i did put d-link usb and wi fi worked,but the system  got stuck
<Luyin> daniele_: I'd try #ubuntu again, tell them what we've tried so far. ignore the fartbags telling you to use a different computer, just hang around and hope somebody who's both decent and more knowing than me comes up with an idea
<daniele_> thank
#xubuntu 2016-01-10
<xubuntu49i> hi
<RoadRunner> can't seem to add a new theme to my Appearance styles
<RoadRunner> downloaded this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum?content=65705 but droping it into the style list (ziped or unziped) doesn't add it to the list
<Guest52159> is anybody out there?
 * ball nods
<Guest52159> in that case hi :)
<ball> Hello
<Guest52159> I'll repeat my question: can't seem to add a new theme to my Appearance styles; downloaded this theme http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Divinorum?content=65705 but droping it into the style list (ziped or unziped) doesn't add it to the list
<ball> I'm sorry, I have essentially no experience with themes in Xubuntu.
<Guest52159> I wonder if there is a better time to ask this question :)
<ball> well_laid_lawn: Are you in horticulture?
<well_laid_lawn> no, just the back yard
<ball> My back yard has a dusting of snow on it this evening.
<ball> I have to go, the baby's crying
<xoxu> hiho,  jak w xubuntu dodac okienko na którym okniem roboczym jestem??
<Murii> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Programmer
<gdnt> Is it possible to change the Alt-drag to Alt(or Super)+Shift + Mouse move? That is: just holding Alt+Shift and moving the mouse is enough to move the window the mouse is over. Just like Zooom/2 does on Mac for those that know the app.
<Luyin> gdnt: yes, you should be able to do that via key bindings
<gdnt> Luyin: in the settings? as simple as that? :O
<Luyin> gdi2k: "tweaks of window configuration" (or similar) > accessability > key to drag & drop window
<Luyin> I'm not on an english system, but you ought to be able to find it if you're looking for similar words ^^
<gdnt> Luyin, it allows me to change the keyboard key, but I still need to click the mouse
<Luyin> ah ok I see
<Luyin> I don't know of a possibility to do that, sorry.
<gdnt> I imagine I would have to change something more "low level"
<Luyin> gdnt: you *might* be able to change that somewhere in the code, but no idea how
<Luyin> gdnt: as a workaround, you could use a shortcut for "move window" (I've got it on alt+F7), and then move it around either via arrow keys or mouse movement. would that be good enough for you?
<Luyin> gdnt: settings> window manager > keyboard > "move window"
<Luyin> gdnt: but you would need a not-meta-key, so only alt+shift won't work there
<gdnt> Luyin, actually it worked! but I have to click to stop the moving
<Luyin> gdnt: enter or some similar key ends the movement, too
<Luyin> as I said, it's more like a workaround to what you're looking for
<gdnt> Luyin, yep... it conflicts with other shortcuts... well, thanks anyways :)
<Luyin> gdnt: yw
<Murii> How do I install PopcornTime ?
<Luyin> Murii: probably via your preferred package management tool...
<Murii> is there an channel for movies
<Luyin> Murii: you're in the wrong channel for questions like these. go to #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu88o> Hi guys. Is this the right place to ask some noob questions to get started with (x)ubuntu
<Walliski> Sure
<Walliski> Shoot
<xubuntu88o> Oke I just ordered a Xubuntu 14.04 lts server from online.net
<xubuntu88o> Now i'm not sure what to do to connect to the desktop enviroment from windows. I installed xrdp with putty ( sudo apt-get install xrdp)
<xubuntu88o> but when I connect to my server with rdp from windows 10 i get a gray screen
<xubuntu88o> do I still have to install a desktop? I'm not sure what is included with the xubuntu
<xubuntu88o> I feel like a total idiot but i just never used ubuntu/linux before
<xubuntu88o> do you guys know what to do?
<xubuntu88o> if i'm correct xfce4 desktop is installed on xubuntu
<jdwwatts> ls
<Unit193> Hah.
<jdwwatts> ok
#xubuntu 2017-01-02
<CHVNX> DrCool: You can build a decent desktop for rather cheap these days.
<branden> anyone active?
<WPhelp12236> Hello everyone
<pixeldennis> Hello anyone around?
<WPhelp12236> Yes there is!
<WPhelp12236> I'd just like to  remind everyone that this chat 💭 is  sponsored by  mustaches are us  mustaches are not just for men  anymore so get on for your mom in less she already has one ☝️
<WPhelp12236> Zeioth this chat 💭  Is sponsored by mustaches are us
<WPhelp12236> 😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒😒
<WPhelp12236> Who likes what this chat 💭 is sponsored by?
<WPhelp12236> 😠😠😠😠😠😠😠😠😠😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
<Nod32> Good Morning all and Happy New year
<home> i need help
<ObrienDave> !crosspost | home
<ubottu> home: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<home> i have xubuntu
<home> i will say fully my problem
<ObrienDave> that's fine if you have Xubuntu. but you also posted in Ubuntu, you'll get better help in #ubuntu because of how many people are there
<archLinuxUser> Hello, where can I get the xubuntu public key so i can verify the downloaded iso file?
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<archLinuxUser> Thank you bazhang
<home> fuk you
<bazhang> no cursing here home
<jarnos> How do you connect to GNU irc channels? https://www.gnu.org/server/irc-rules.html
<knome> jarnos, the same way as others, as soon as you are on their network?
<jarnos> Oh, it seem I can join in freenode.
<jarnos> Just don't know what that irc://irc.gnu.org is.
<knome> that's an IRC protocol link.
<knome> if you have a GUI IRC client, that link is directed to it, then it opens a connection to irc.gnu.org and opens the specified channel
<jarnos> knome, yes, but it is not the server I have configured for freenode.
<knome> likely not, as there are are dozens of freenode servers
<knome> i didn't know it was a freenode server either; they don't exactly specify it on their page
<ShashiG> Hi all. I just installed xubuntu 16.10 on my lenovo x1 yoga. I can connect to my home wifi network but cannot access the internet. I know for a fact that the internet connection works because my phone is using it at the moment
<ShashiG> What output should I share to help diagnose the problem
<knome> "i know for a fact" can be dangerous, so can you double-check that your phone is actually using the wifi to connect to the internet, not 3/4G or whatever
<ShashiG_> Got disconnected for a minute there
<knome> "i know for a fact" can be dangerous, so can you double-check that your phone is actually using the wifi to connect to the internet, not 3/4G or whatever
<ShashiG_> Yes I have disabled the 3g connection and checked
<knome> what kind of icon does the network manager show to you?
<ShashiG_> The one usually shown when connected
<ShashiG_> Strength meter style
<knome> okay
<knome> if you open a terminal, and type "ping 8.8.8.8" (without the quotes), what kind of reslts do you see?
<ShashiG_> Gets stuck after the first line PING 8.8.8.8 56(84) bytes of data
<ShashiG_> When I interrupt, says 100% packet loss
<ShashiG_> I booted the live USB, it has the same problem as well
<knome> unfortunately i need to go
<knome> good luck though, there are definitely other people in the channel who can help - as soon as they get back to their computers
<ShashiG_> That's okay, thanks for your help
<xubuntu84w> guys can i use ATOM for web devolpment? (html, css, javascript and c#)??
<xubuntu84w> if yes, how do i do it?
<RageCraze> hey guys can anyone help me with web devolopment on atom? any good editor that runs on atom?
<QweQwe> olá?!
<RageCraze> guys i just installed xubuntu on my hp envy, eveyrything worked great but when i restarted my computer there is no wifi connection? what do i do now?
<RageCraze> i need help please im desperate, been searching for hours
<RageCraze> @chanserv @drone
<RageCraze> @drone'
<RageCraze> help me please
<flocculant> RageCraze: looking quiet in here still today - I'd try #ubuntu - your issue should be a generic enough one for that
<RageCraze> flocculant yeah i see
<fccxxx> help
<fccxxx> i am trying to install ubuntu on a new cpu that has no operating system.  i created a usb by using rufus...
<fccxxx> when booting new cpu, I get to the dos C prompt.... don't know what to do after that to get the ubuntu installed on new pc
<xangua> fccxxx: you need to boot from USB, not HD
<fccxxx> ok.. how do i set that up in the bios
<xangua> Configure your BIOS or see if there's an option to choose when you boot the computer
<fccxxx> i think i did that when i set the priorities up in bios
<knome> also, for the future, this is the xubuntu channel, not ubuntu, so if you have issues with the OS after installing, you'll have to seek for support on #ubuntu
<fccxxx> ok
<fccxxx> ok  i will work on this for a while
<fccxxx> still cant get my pc to start up on ubuntu
<karateca> como faço pra configurar o pidgin e o ip externo ficar escondido igual o de vcs?
<slickymaster> !pt | karateca
<ubottu> karateca: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<karateca> How do I configure the pidgin and the external ip to be hidden the same as yours?
<knome> it's a service some networks provide
<knome> or you can alternatively use Tor, but that's a bit more involved
<karateca> Can not use proxychains? Any other way to set it up? Talking with people from the deep web by IRC would be dangerous? I mean, with these settings
<knome> of course you can do various things, like set up an irc client on a server
<karateca> Could you tell me a step by step how to use Tor with Pidgin?
<knome> i don't do that myself, so no, but there are very likely tutorials online
<karateca> The ones I read on the internet about using Tor is related to encrypting the messages, not hiding the location. I did a search, but maybe I did not find it out of fatigue. Thank you anyway
<knome> https://www.torproject.org/
<karateca> And sorry for the poor construction of the questions, the brazilian forum has no people so I had to resort to google translate ...
<knome> anyway, if the only goal is to hide your ip from people in IRC, i'd look for registering a nickname for freenode and getting an unaffiliated cloak.
<rbatty> cloak?
<karateca> I will try this
<knome> rbatty, cloak is a server-set part after the @ in your hostname for public IRC users
<slickymaster> rbatty → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<rbatty> ty
<knome> though it naturally expands beyond the ubuntu cloaks
#xubuntu 2017-01-03
<dCLCp> Is there any way that I can have my display have a default setting such that when I turn on the TV it goes straight to mirror display?
<someone235> Hi, after I restart lightdm, I try to login again, and then a new session is started, instead of getting back to the old one. Someone knows how can I prevent it?
<flocculant> the question perhaps is why are you restarting lightdm when you're already running a session? restarting it will do exactly what you see happening.
<selvodka> need help kernel panic
<selvodka> need help kernel panic
<selvodka> need help kernel panic
<selvodka> https://i.imgur.com/CYbBgax.jpg
<Chlorophytus> selvodka: I'm here to help you with your panic.
<selvodka> Chlorophytus, thx
<selvodka> sry
<selvodka> trying to find a thumbdrive
<selvodka> after selecting xubnuntu from grub
<selvodka> someone on ##kernel said to "fix userspace "
<selvodka> and on reddit to filesystem check
<Chlorophytus> Yeah I know how Linux works sorta so I'd be happy to guide you. hm...xubuntu from GRUB, and an error when finding libpthread, a critical runtime library (the libc's multithreading library I think).
<Chlorophytus> Hm. Check /lib with "ls -al" or are you new to Linux?
<Chlorophytus> hold on
<Chlorophytus> nvm. I'll boot the Xubuntu machine when I need to.
<selvodka> not super new but not good at it
<Chlorophytus> mhm. Let me boot up my Xubuntu box then. Not even an emergency mode...?
<selvodka> i tried on an older kernel and still panic
<Chlorophytus> whoops forgot to plug in my peripherals
<Chlorophytus> ah...I mean like a rescue disk. The kernel wants to load an init (normal stuff) that depends on a bunch of things that are not present.
<Chlorophytus> brb 1 sec
<selvodka> cool
<Chlorophytus> Back.
<selvodka> https://i.imgur.com/pIKYU7M.jpg
<Chlorophytus> hmmmmmm
<selvodka> this showed when i tried to boot on the older kernel for recovery mode https://i.imgur.com/sjI8H4B.jpg
<Chlorophytus> Not really experienced myself but still, I sorta know your problem's cause.
<flocculant> selvodka: if there's not many people awake able to help with this in here - try #ubuntu
<flocculant> only time I ever had a kernel panick, fsck fixed whatever the issue was for me
<selvodka> flocculant,
<selvodka> ok
<Chlorophytus> His problem is with the uh......ld system? not sure how it all comes together xubuntu-wise so I'll just leave it be. Best for me to just chill.
<selvodka> i'll try to fsck on live usb 16.04
<flocculant> Chlorophytus: at this stage of booting - it'd be nothing xubuntu ish at all - hence pointing to #ubuntu where there are more people watching and responding :)
<Chlorophytus> mhm
<Chlorophytus> :)
<selvodka> on ubuntu they said to do a clean install
<ubuntu-mate> weggle ze du se um dameeen
<ubuntu-mate> clientel succe direson
<ubuntu-mate> mentinal botac
<ubuntu-mate> yes?
<ubuntu-mate> herlotte
<ball> Oooh, that's weird.
#xubuntu 2017-01-04
<Guest56329> hello
<Guest56329> Xubuntu is great, but I have a small question about its install
<Guest56329> I had ReactOS (basically a free version of Windows server 2003) on the computer but Xubuntu didnt recognize it as an already installed OS during its own install
<Guest56329> any reason why this would be? it should recognise it as windows or something similar
<LinuxNovice> hello, anybody here?
<bazhang> what is the issue LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> hi, is Xubuntu 16.10 as stable as 16.04? Contemplating installing it on my new laptop.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, only you can judge that , as everyone has different hardware
<bazhang> try a live usb of both, and decide for yourself LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> ok. If I go for 16.10 will upgrading it any newer version be cumbersome?
<bazhang> read the various ubuntuforums, askubuntu and so on for views on this
<LinuxNovice> your views on this?
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, why would you imagine it to be cumbersome
<LinuxNovice> don't know. Just a newbie, here.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, I think you have some confusion on using support channels, and polling people's opinions in the offtopic chat rooms
<bazhang> in this case #xubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxNovice> ok. what are the realistic system requirements for Xubuntu 16.10? I mean, for it to be fast, responsive and snappy.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, tell us your ideas of fast responsive and snappy, as well as your full system specs
<LinuxNovice> now, I am using an old laptop. runs on Celeron M single core 1.6 Ghz cpu and 2 gb ram.
<LinuxNovice> Using Lubuntu 16.04 now.
<bazhang> then the fast responsiveness and snappiness will go in one direction from there
<LinuxNovice> what does that mean?
<bazhang> which direction?
<bazhang> lubuntu is the very lightest
<bazhang> using something heavier means
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<bazhang> you can install xubuntu-desktop package, then select in the login window
<bazhang> same with ubuntu, kubuntu, and so on
<LinuxNovice> it means Xubuntu is not suitable for this laptop?
<LinuxNovice> ok. I can try that.
<bazhang> that way, you yourself can be the judge of what is and what is not suitable for you, your laptop, and your own personal needs
<bazhang> no one can else can know that but you
<LinuxNovice> ok. why Ubuntu differentiates between LTS and the regular versions?
<LinuxNovice> is there going to be any significant difference?
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, have you read of the very basic ubuntu help guides at all
<LinuxNovice> I have. But, need some help in making the decision.
<bazhang> lts or not is not about making a decision, it's about having read the very basic wiki and help pages to know what that means
<LinuxNovice> is the regular version something similar to debian testing in debian. While LTS comparable to Debian stable.
<LinuxNovice> ?
<bazhang> no
<LinuxNovice> ok. both have the same level of stability?
<bazhang> I will link you to the very basic help guides
<bazhang> please read them in full
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<bazhang> !manual | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | LinuxNovice
<ubottu> LinuxNovice: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> there are many many links there for you read and follow LinuxNovice
<LinuxNovice> thanks a lot, guys.
<LinuxNovice> just one more question. Is 16.10 suitable for linux beginners?
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, is today your first day of use, or how long
<LinuxNovice> no. have been using 16.04 for a couple of weeks. Less than a month old in Linux.
<bazhang> LinuxNovice, that depends on your own learning ability, willingness to read the most basic of guides
<LinuxNovice> ok.
<xubuntu68i> hey, do you guys think installing xubuntu "extras" with a mobile hotspot is very costly to my service?
<xubuntu68i> like im not gonna spend 2g of data by doing this right?
<xubuntu68i> my schools wi-fi is crap,
<knome> not 2g, but it's not a tiny pakage either
<xubuntu68i> cool, my phone's saying that ive spent 106mb already
<xubuntu33i> ive come here from mint, do you guys think xubuntu is more of a good, full, not-amaturish looking OS?
<xubuntu33i> i guess ill find out when im done with this install but srl what do you guys?
<knome> you are asking the xubuntu channel... what do you think the answer will be?
<knome> anyway, to be exact, whichever you feel is better depends on you only...
<xubuntu33i> ok.. thanks then
<StayaSinic> maybe he is troll
<arnaldo_> Salve come posso installare ettercap su xubuntu 12.04....mi da errore libnet1 non si puo installare
<pirx> hello! i just installed xubuntu. have found and edited a few keyboard shortcuts. but how can i see in which workspace i am? there is no info-window when i switch between workspaces
<jon_> hello. i am having a problem with screen flickering on my xubuntu. I searched the usual forums for solutions but didn't find any. Does someone have 5 or 10min time to look at it with me?
<jon_> i am sorry but does someone know a way how to check if the screen flickering is a hardware problem or a software problem without having to install an other system on it?
<flux242> jon_: what version have you installed?
<flux242> 16.04 lts?
<jon_> ubuntu 16.04.1
<jon_> yes
<flux242> jon_: upgrade to 16.10
<jon_> ok ty
<knome> flux242, how would that fix flickering?
<flux242> new kernel version
<knome> jon_, there's unfortunately no way to know what is causing the flickering... where is it occurring?
<jon_> it flickers and some time it logs out that is why i thought it might be a hardware problem
<knome> flux242, usually that doesn't help though
<flux242> knome: it helped me
<knome> jon_, is this related to the login screen as you mention logging out?
<flux242> jon_: you have intel graphics right?
<jon_> yes
<flux242> just upgrade then
<jon_> all the screen becomes black for less then a second
<jon_> ok i'll try that
<jon_> knome no but sometimes the screen flickers a bit longer and it logs me out
<knome> okay... that makes me think it's not hardware, but who knows... i haven't seen that issue
<flux242> jon_: or you may use a kernel version up  from 4.8
<jon_> ok thank you
<jakub_> hi
<pirx> anything i need to do to get a bluetooth headset working in xubuntu? i can pair with the headset, but it fails to connect... (bluetoothd: a2dp-sink profile connect failed for ...: protocal not available)
<Justanick> Hi, are there any improvements for the network manager in 16.10?
<xubuntu38w> where do i find a bootable cd for any linux for an old computer
<knome> none of the xubuntu releases that fit on a CD are supported any more, you'll likely want to look for something else
<xubuntu38w> what about a dvd
<knome> the recent xubuntu releases will fit on a DVD
<knome> what kind of hardware do you have?
<xubuntu38w> i cannot use the recent releases i nee dolder version and bootable not iso
<knome> ISOs will create a bootable DVD
<xubuntu38w> 'they dont for me
<knome> then you are likely doing it wrong, or your PC can't boot from the optical drive
<genii> What is this, some 486?
<xubuntu38w> yes i can i put linux 8.04 on there
<knome> please tell us what kind of hardware you have so we can assist you
<xubuntu38w> it is a cd/dvd recorder dont kknow what type
<knome> how much RAM does the computer have?
<xubuntu38w> 512mb
<knome> then i'd probably look at something else than xubuntu
<xubuntu38w> what about lubuntu
<knome> you should probably consult the lubuntu channel on the specifics of that - it should be able to run at least, but whether it's usable or not is a different thing
<xubuntu38w> i cannot find any thing on that and 16 10 ran real slow
<knome> in that case you'll want to look at something even smaller
<flux242> do you need a de?
<flux242> just use command line then
<xubuntu38w> i cant get the download to work on tht 8.04
<xubuntu38w> what kind of installer do i need on that
<knome> please don't use any 8.04 release, they are all out of support a long time ago
<knome> or if you insist on doing that, then acknowledge there will be no support at all
<genii> xubuntu38w: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<xubuntu38w> well i would use something else if i could find anything with a bootable dvd
<knome> and fwiw, all ubuntu releases are distributed by ISOs
<knome> even the 8.04 releases
<xubuntu38w> i got that and a 13.10 bootable and couldnt find anything else
<knome> how are you creating your discss then?
<xubuntu38w> with cdburnerxp
<genii> xubuntu38w: On that page are links to the current minimal images. I'd suggest Xenial 16.04, and probably 32bit x86
<xubuntu38w> on the minimal istall url
<xubuntu38w> it doesnt work either
<lyze> Hello! Is there a way to exclude some specific windows from alt+lmb dragging without completely turning off the feature?
<knome> i don't think so, without modifying the window manager code
<lyze> Ah thats a bummer x3 Thanks anyway!
#xubuntu 2017-01-05
<xubuntu39w> hello. i am a newb. trying to load xubuntu onto a brand new SSD I purchased
<xubuntu39w> i have an adapter that plugs into my new SSD so that i can then plug it into another computers usb.  i then plan to download the xubuntu image and then transfer via usb to the new SSD, then install the SSD into new desktop and fire it up
<xubuntu39w> i just don't know which xubuntu image to download and then transfer
<xubuntu39w> ...
<knome> xubuntu39w, you'll need to create installation media, you can't install from an ISO on the SSD
<knome> (well you can but that isn't likely what you WANT to do...)
<knome> you can use either a DVD or a USB drive as an installation media
<knome> is the new desktop a 64-bit machine?
<xubuntu39w> yes
<xubuntu39w> it's a 64 bit intel machine
<xubuntu39w> i5-4460 64-bit
<xubuntu39w> ok, so i just burned it to the disc and had the disc verified
<xubuntu39w> i was reading the instructions online and apparently i'll have to change my settings to boot from cd, then it will boot to windows, and then I'll have to boot again and verify in the bios that i did indeed want to boot from a new OS
<xubuntu39w> so since i just burned the iso to disc, and i drilled into the disc and there is a file system there (not the pic of file.iso), can i just drag and drop everything from the CD to teh new SSD and then install the SSD to boot from?
<xangua> xubuntu39w: no
<xubuntu35w> Anyone ever had authentication being required for suspension of the system? I've managed to get it so that it suspends while plugged into AC, but while on battery it will not, and in fact seems to think the system is supposed to hibernate (which is not even enabled on my computer)
<xangua> I did, but my suspension is broken in general (running Lubuntu in old laptop)
<xubuntu35w> it seems no matter what ubuntu flavor i try they all have a quirk
<xubuntu09w> Hi
<xubuntu15w> HELP
<bazhang> with what
<bazhang> please ask the channel a question
<Arran> Good morning. After a long time with Kubuntu, I would try something different, but still stay in the Buntu world. I downloades the ISO for Xubuntu 16.10 and would like to install it via a USB stick.
<StayaSinic> aaand?
<Arran> Up to now, I always used burned the ISO on a DVD. Have you links how to do this or any other recepie for this?
<StayaSinic> it's simple! you can use dd
<StayaSinic> (if you have linux)
<StayaSinic> dd if=/path to ISO   of=/path to USB
<StayaSinic> oh, sorry
<StayaSinic> no, it's right
<Spass> Arran: If you prefer GUI tools you can use Etcher (https://etcher.io - multi-platform) or gnome-disk-utility
<Arran> Thanks, Spass(vogel?), but that has short of 70 MBs to download. With my connection speed of 40 KiB/s this is not really feasible.
<Spass> Arran: You are on Windows or Linux?
<Arran> I am in a totally free of Windows or Mac world. At present with Kubuntu 14.04
<Arran> Hovever, I am sorry but I once more confounded MB's with GB's. I am downloading now and the System monitor tells me there is still 16 Minutes to go.
<Spass> Arran: Hmm, I don't know if Kubuntu have built-in tool for burning ISOs, so probably dd from terminal/konsole will be fastest solution for you. gnome-disk-utility will probably want to download many dependencies, but you can try and see.
<Arran> I come back in about 20 minutes.
<Arran> Kubuntu uses to burn ISO K3B.
<Arran> I think I found the solution: UNetboot in. It's in the repos.
<Arran> UNetbootin is installed and the USB is getting produced.
<theficelle> test
<xubuntu45o> Hello
<Arran> Hello
<Arran> I have downloaded Xubuntu 16.10 and burned it on a DVD. When I start the DVD I wait until I can choose the Trial mode. Once done I click on the bottom left the icon «Install Xubuntu»
<Arran> Once done, I choose the language and, as I have a slow connection under 500 KiB/s, I deselect the possibility to download the upgrades at the same time.
<Arran> I however accept the installation for the video and music files. Now, that done, the thing starts to install the OS, but after 2 hours, nothing has hapend. Only an eternal littel disk turning. No other sign of actual downloading visible.sign
<Arran> Ist his really all due to my slow connection?
<xangua> You have try wit the updates while installing disabled, but be aware as your installing a normal release, you'll have to fully download a new release every 6 months Arran
<xangua> That if you wanna keep a supported OS, normal releases only have 9 months support
<Arran> Thanks, Xangua. I am aware. At the moment I want to try theXfce desktop, nothing else. I use KDE but they have become totally consumer unfriendly and doctor since more that two years to eliminate some basic bugs.
<flocculant> Arran: below the main installer part with the slideshow - there is an arrow - click that and you'll see a terminal output - what does that say? http://i.imgur.com/myi2iQs.png
<redmountain__> problem is with autostart at boot of an app, it has the top bar and at the bottom it is cut off...If I start the app normally, no top bar and full size window like I need it
<redmountain__> sorry, Ubuntu Studio 16.04.1
<redmountain__> this didn't happen in Ubuntu Studio 12...
<knome> redmountain__, press alt+f2 and try running "xfwm4 --replace" (without the quotes)
<redmountain__> should I be online ?
<knome> irrelavant if you are or not
<knome> irrelevant too :)
<knome> it
<knome> ugh,
<knome> the command will simply try to run the window manager again, which should normalize things
<redmountain__> I messed it up ( Mac keyboard, will try again )
<knome> if i'm interpreting your problem correctly, that is
<redmountain__> I try to be detailed...
<redmountain__> I have an app autostarted at boot and the window toolbar is taking the top space from the app, shifted downwards and at the lower / bottom the app is cut off
<redmountain__> that didn't happen with UbuntuStudio 12
<redmountain__> whoa, received an error while trying to restart-session manager must be in idle state req shutdown
<redmountain__> key shortcut to reboot ?
<redmountain__> had to reboot hardware ( Mac mini 2,1, with OSX and rEFInd bootmanager > Linux )
<redmountain__> knome, a different theme helps, > greybird-compact; is there a theme with even a smaller top toolbar ?
<knome> not in the default selection at least, but there might be some themes online that do that
<bel_ki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23747742/ sambody, start tonar and this bash script from one dir = tonar is DoS?
<knome> thought you can't get too much smaller from that point...
<knome> bel_ki, tonar? do you mean thunar?
<bel_ki> <knome> yes
<knome> bel_ki, what is that script even meant to do?
<bel_ki> write 4 files
<bel_ki> in s dir
<bel_ki> 1 dir*
<knome> and how is that script related to thunar?
<bel_ki> i dont know tonare is DoS in my system
<knome> DoS? denial of service?
<bel_ki> <knome> mybe froozen i dont know
<knome> ok, so how do you know it is?
<knome> doesn't it take any input?
<knome> or isn't it just updating the file listing for the files immediately?
<redmountain__> thanks <knome>
<knome> redmountain__, and maybe the usual F11 -shortcut for "fullscreen" works
<knome> if that's what you want
<bel_ki> it is 4 files for create, what file listing?
<knome> bel_ki, the thunar file listing?
<knome> bel_ki, you aren't being very clear about the problem you are facing
<knome> bel_ki, you say you run the script and then thunar might freeze -- and then what? how do you think thunar might be freezing?
<redmountain__> If I close the app and relaunch, no more toolbar, like I would like to see it...
<redmountain__> f11 does nothing
<knome> redmountain__, aha, so the problem is that it doesn't go into that mode when launched by autostart?
<redmountain__> F11
<knome> redmountain__, which app is it?
<redmountain__> searching the link...
<bel_ki> <knome> i m russian i dont andestend you
<bel_ki> i littel know ENG
<knome> bel_ki, i'll make ubottu paste you a link to a russian channel, maybe you can get better help there
<knome> !ru | bel_ki
<ubottu> bel_ki: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bel_ki> <knome> OK
<redmountain__> X32-Edit https://downloads.music-group.com/software/behringer/X32/X32-EDIT_LINUX_V.2.5.tar.gz
<redmountain__> it's based on 'Juce'
<redmountain__> now they have a newer version of the app but it's not for production...
<knome> redmountain__, if you run the command to launch the app on command line with " --help" at the end, does it produce any information about a possible parameter you could use to get to whatever mode you wanted?
<knome> anyway, got to go for a while - be back a bit later
<redmountain__> me too backups...
<redmountain__> anyone heard of X32-Edit https://downloads.music-group.com/software/behringer/X32/X32-EDIT_LINUX_V.2.5.tar.gz
<flocculant> redmountain__: have you tried asking this in #ubuntustudio ?
<redmountain__> no, I will, thanks
<bel_ki> <knome>tanks, him freez on 10-20sec = file listing update in tonar
<bel_ki> bay
<jalt> Hi, is there a release candidate .iso for Xubuntu 16.04.02 that is scheduled for general availability in a few weeks? Will there even be an updated .iso for Xubuntu? I could only find stuff for 17.04 in the dev area...
<knome> jalt, if you are on 16.04, you will get to the so-called .2 by updating all of your packages
<flocculant> jalt: and also there'll be nothing 16.04.2 ish till the week it releases
<knome> jalt, and there aren't any xubuntu-specific changes, but there will likely be a .2 ISO as it contains changes in the ubuntu core
<jalt> nah, i want a clean install, and i have a little deployment script that i am updating, so i figured that i could try it with .2 if available
<knome> will be, but not yet
<jalt> only big deal with .2 is mandatory hwe, which i think will be fine, but would like to test
<jalt> thanks guys :)
<flocculant> jalt: there are dailies of 16.04.1 which should be current iirc
<flocculant> that is up to date - not .2 ;)
<jalt> while i am here, anything xubuntu specific in the pipeline for 17.04 that is big/important/have-you-fixed-the-thunar-rename-bug-yet sort of thing?
<flocculant> the bug isn't fixed - no-one has come up with anything for that afaik
<jalt> i tried one of the suggested patches and it seemed to work fine, but i forgot i had it and some time later i overwrote it with the default during an update...
<knome> there are definitely patches that make it less worse, but none of those are perfect
<jalt> any chance of those less worse patches being accepted into .2?
<flocculant> it has some patches - no idea which ones - nor whether the one you're talking about was one of them
<flocculant> because some of the patches worked for some but not all - I could regularly make a 'working' patch fail here
<jalt> i should check that thread sometime, i think someone eventually made a ppa, which was better than building from src and having to dupe apt to not update it
 * flocculant could go off on one about people testing things before release not the day after ...
<jalt> well, the price is right, so there's only so much i can complain about.
<flocculant> :
<flocculant> )
<jalt> are the daily isos official? as in, signed and supported by xubuntu's infrastrucutre?
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> they're testing iso's
<jalt> that's alright, just wondering.
<flocculant> yup
<redmountain__> knome u here re: launching the app in terminal ?
<flocculant> redmountain__: were there any pointers from there?
<redmountain__> I was talking to <knome> earlier...
<flocculant> yes I know
<redmountain__> I have that app on the desktop and launch it by doubleclick, or drag into terminal and enter
<flocculant> redmountain__: have you tried starting it from the terminal?
<redmountain__> but don't know what <knome> meant with '--help' in terminal launch
<redmountain__> yes I launch the app in terminal by draging the app into terminal from the desktop and it just opens full size without toolbar
<redmountain__> The toolbar of the Linux theme is only visible upon autostart at boottime
<flocculant> redmountain__: oic - well, you would need to start it by manually typing the command the desktop launcher uses then add --help to the end
<flocculant> unless someone specifically uses this app then we would just be giving you generic 'try' this responses
<redmountain__> sorry, don't know that command the desktop launcher uses
<jalt> you can inspect it with the menu-editor thingy
<jalt> let me see if i can find the tool's name
<flocculant> right click on it, properties - check the Launcher tab
<jalt> well, it is Menu Editor
<redmountain__> right click on it, properties there is no launcher tab...
<jalt> redmountain__: click the mouse icon, click the bottom All Settings icon left of the lock icon,  then click Menu Editor. you should now see all your apps, folders, etc.. find the app you want and click it. In Command you should see all parameters it used.
<jalt> mouse icon = main/start menu
<flocculant> redmountain__: also, you might be able to use devilspie and/or gdevilspie to set that app up to how you want it, then autostart devilspie AND this app thing
<flocculant> I used to use it to start apps on specific workspaces in specific positions
<flocculant> redmountain_: it opens with a toolbar for me here - and it appears to be a binary so not sure there would be any options to do anything but start it
<doc|work_> hey, I have a screen connected via hdmi which is going black while xrandr says it's connected, xubuntu's display GUI says it's not. Anyone know what might be going on?
#xubuntu 2017-01-06
<bel_ki> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12289 1.5year ago find this bug & i step on it too
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12289 in general "Thunar freezes when a file of the current directory changes fastly and the focus is on it" [Normal,New]
<turbo64> gtk3 apps have different menubars than gtk2 apps in the adwaita theme
<turbo64> is there a way to fix this
<turbo64> i thought adwaita was supposed to be fully integrated between gtk2 and 3
<knome> adwaita is a gtk3-only theme
<turbo64> what is a theme that looks the same in all applications
<knome> i don't think there is one
<knome> gtk2 and gtk3 are completely different beasts
<turbo64> what a disaster
<turbo64> and adwaita is not a gtk3 only theme
<turbo64> its for both gtk2 and 3
<knome> well, sure, but it doesn't really try to do much with gtk2
<knome> the main focus is gtk3
<knome> as is with most themes today
<turbo64> im absolutely disgusted with the gnome developers and their idiotic decisions
<turbo64> and worried what xfce will be like after fully transitioning to gtk3 (if that will even happen)
<turbo64> the gnome devs seem to be good at staying one step ahead in preventing any 3rd party developers from properly adapting things to gtk3
<turbo64> since every update breaks everything
<bazhang> gnome devs isnt really on topic in this channel
<bazhang> try to file some bugs with the gnome project
<knome> or help out with the development and theme work to make things better
<JSBmanD> Hi, how i can connect with maintainer of docs?
<bazhang> which docs JSBmanD
<JSBmanD> Of xubuntu 16.04
<JSBmanD> Who helps editing it
<bazhang> whats the issue with those
<flocculant> JSBmanD: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/xubuntu-devel
<flocculant> that will get to the people who maintain the docs
<JSBmanD> I need reg?
<flocculant> JSBmanD: I think you can write to the list - then it would get moderated - and approved eventually
<JSBmanD> Thanks
<Jerome_> hello, can someone tell me how i can build a system for storage and mediaplay ?
<Jerome_> instead of a NAS, i would like to dive into the option to get a basic computer and use it as server with mediaplay options
<two_jays> you could use FreeNAS as OS and install the Plex lṕlugin for media
<Jerome_> Hello Two_jays, would a dualcore basic pc work or spend a bit more money and get a quadcore?
<Jerome_> i've got a Banshee FM library of around 60 to 75 gigs of music in high Ogg Vorbis quality
<two_jays> i dont use it myself and cant say that with confidence. i would guess it should work depending on what sort of dualcore...you should read more information on FReeNAS on the internet ;)
<Jerome_> ok ! thanks !
<leapover> Hello, can someone help me?
<knome> leapover, ask your question and find out
<leapover> I have an AWUS036ac usb wifi adapter, which requires the rtl8812au driver.  I obtained the driver from github modified to work with linux.  I know from previous experience that there is an issue with network-manger recognizing the adapter, see here: https://github.com/gnab/rtl8812au/issues/81 My current issue is i need to downgrade to networkmanger 1.0.10 but this version isn't offered in the xenial repos.  Do i just enable the prev
<knome> your message got cut from "..enable the prev"
<leapover> Do i just enable the previous releases repo to downgrade to this version?
<knome> no, that's not as simple as just enabling the repository, and downgrading is generally not a recommended method
<knome> (though i understand you need the older version, but there are other ways to achieve that)
<leapover> Gotcha, any ideas on how to obtain that version then?
<knome> http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<knome> that guides you to downgrade a single package only
<knome> note that you should be cautious when proceeding
<knome> it's possible that downgrading a package means a lot more packages need other versions as well
<knome> especially with a relatively essential/core component like network manager
<knome> another option is to try to find a newer version of the driver that works with the current network manager
<leapover> I should note that i had this working on xenial prior to clean installing, but i failed to take note of the network-manger situation before hand.  The last release with a compatible version of nm was vivid vervet, can you illuminate how i would select a version from vervet?  attempting to install with apt install network-manager=x.x.x does not work as the compatible version isn't available in current release. Really appreciate your 
<leapover> Is downloading the .tar.xz and manually installing an acceptable way?
<rexfish25> Hi
<rexfish25> I am currenly installing Xubuntu.
<rexfish25> What should I do next?
<rexfish25> I am used to windows only...
<xangua> Use it?
<bryceml> I always add a shortcut key to open the whisker menu with the left super (windows) key after install, I would also install chrome if you want to watch netflix.
<xubuntu08i> Hi.
<xubuntu08i> I am new to Ubuntu (Xubuntu) and I want to get a near experience to Windows, any help?
<xangua> Near experience of what?
<xangua> If you want thing to work like Windows, maybe you should go back to Windows (+_+)
<xangua> What is exactly what you want?
<mrkramps> xangua, already left the channel ;)
<xangua> Maybe went back to Windows I guess
<digbychicken> so...install Xubuntu, go to IRC to ask what to do next, get no answer...uninstall Xubuntu...makes sense. :)
<knome> most people aren't working logically
<knome> i mean come on, "go to IRC to ask what to do next", who'd do that
<digbychicken> yep
<andrewrx> Ugraded from 16.04 to 16.10, 2016-MSI laptop doesn't boot any more. 4.8 kernel detects 3.0Gbps speed then gets "qc timeout" messages on all 4xSSD's (although grub and kernel loaded off them), followed by failure to identify ata. System still boots on 4.4 kernel, which detects SSD speed at 6Gbps. Any hint what I should be looking for?
<Stern> Hi all, I try to install XRDP on Xubuntu 16.10 but it does not seem to work when connecting. Has someone got this working?
#xubuntu 2017-01-07
<wes18> Need a bit of help. Recently installed xfce/ubuntu on a linux chromebook using crouton. I'm trying to get a canon pixma MG2510 printer working on the system. I have also installed on the system xfce4 print managers. i set the print manager for lpr printing, but printer won't work when i try to print a test document.Also have installed cups, and tried with this too, but localhost:631 is "unable to connect"in firefox
<wes18> looking for a bit of help with this please
<xangua> !info printer-drivers
<ubottu> Package printer-drivers does not exist in yakkety
<xangua> !find printer-driver
<ubottu> Found: printer-driver-brlaser, printer-driver-c2esp, printer-driver-foo2zjs, printer-driver-foo2zjs-common, printer-driver-gutenprint, printer-driver-hpcups, printer-driver-hpijs, printer-driver-m2300w, printer-driver-min12xxw, printer-driver-pnm2ppa (and 13 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=printer-driver&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<xangua> Mmmm that's not it
<wes18> Need a hand plse. Recently installed xfce/ubuntu on a chromebook using crouton. Have xfce4 print dialog and print manager installed. Using xfce4 print system settings, checked off cups printing system support for xfprint. Upon entering into browser: localhost:631 the browser indicates "problem loading page"?
<wes18> I'm trying to get cups working on this machine.I installed it earlier today and have verified it's on my system.
<bones_> Hi people. Could you please help me with the following issue: I have xubuntu 16.04, after suspend it shows me the old time, when I suspended the notebook. What can I do? =)
<bones_> (a mouse move in the area of the clock solves the problem)
<bones_> I wanted a better solution for it.
<StayaSinic> on 1404 same problem.
<StayaSinic> when number update - it's fix
<StayaSinic> try add sec
<xubuntu10d> help
<xubuntu10d> exit
<kurokashiro> hello
<kurokashiro> is anyone around? im struggling to get wireless working on xubuntu
<kurokashiro> not even ethernet is working
<bazhang> what are the chipsets for those
<bazhang> and do they work in the live usb
<kurokashiro> what do you mean by chipset?
<bazhang> those need drivers
<bazhang> the chipsets all have different ones, such as atheros, broadcom 43xx and so on
<kurokashiro> i think its realtek
<bazhang> verify
<bazhang> do they work on the live usb
<kurokashiro> and for wireless its a pc and its a wireless adapter
<bazhang> again we need the chipset
<kurokashiro> netgear n300 wifi usb adapter
<bazhang> thats simply the brand
<bazhang> you have yet to say if they work with the live usb
<kurokashiro> by live usb you mean using a usb to run xubuntu?
<kurokashiro> if so then no they dont run
<bazhang> booting an iso in live mode, whether by cd or usb
<kurokashiro> no they dont run on live usb
<bazhang> do you have the machine there, and on, for some troubleshooting
<kurokashiro> yes its next to me
<bazhang> can you open a terminal
<kurokashiro> its open
<bazhang> what does ifconfig -a  show in the terminal
<kurokashiro> do i take a picture and post a link or just type it out? or is there a specific thing you are looking for?
<bazhang> type ifconfig -a
<bazhang> done that or not
<kurokashiro> it says `enp10s0 link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 30:85:a9:93:89:7d, UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500 Metric: 1, RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0, TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0, collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000, RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<bazhang> no lo ?
<kurokashiro> there is also a lo
<kurokashiro> i type it too?
<bazhang> no need
<bazhang> what does lspci show, as far as ethernet
<kurokashiro> 0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)
<bazhang> !find r8168-dkms
<ubottu> Found: r8168-dkms, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=r8168-dkms&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<bazhang> sudo apt install r8168-dkms
<kurokashiro> i do that command?
<bazhang> correct, but since you have no internet, thats an issue
<kurokashiro> could i use a usb?
<bazhang> so you need to get the deb and sneakernet it over
<knome> or use apt-offline
<bazhang> yrpp
<bazhang> and yep
<kurokashiro> how would i do that?
<bazhang> which one
<kurokashiro> which ever is more practical
<knome> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1610/user/C/offline-packages.html
<kurokashiro> so i need another computer with xubuntu on it?
<knome> it can be a computer with a live USB running xubuntu too
<kurokashiro> could i also use virtual box?
<knome> as long as it's online
<kurokashiro> @bazhang is this to fix the ethernet?
<bazhang> yes
<kurokashiro> and then from there i can fix the wireless via downloading drivers through ethernet correct?
<bazhang> why not just get the deb on this computer, copy to usb, thne take to the xubuntu machine
<bazhang> thats the plan
<bazhang> lets try to get the ethernet working first
<kurokashiro> what do you mean by deb?
<bazhang> r8168-dkms.deb
<bazhang> it's a package from packages.ubuntu.com
<kurokashiro> so download it to usb and then connect it to the xubuntu machine
#xubuntu 2017-01-08
<bazhang> copy it over then install
<bazhang> make sure you get the right version, ie matching your current system installed on that xubuntu machine
<kurokashiro> `r8168-dkms_8.042.00-2_all`
<bazhang> what version of xubuntu are you on
<kurokashiro> Latest LTS release: 16.04, Xenial Xerus
<bazhang> so the above package you listed matches that?
<kurokashiro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/r8168/8.041.00-1
<kurokashiro> i think this one might
<knome> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&searchon=names&keywords=r8168 - indeed
<kurokashiro> r8168-dkms_8.041.00-1_all.deb
<kurokashiro> this is the file i downloaded to the usb
<kurokashiro> i plugged the usb into the xubuntu pc
<bazhang> r8168-dkms_8.041.00-1_all.deb
<bazhang> yeah thats it
<bazhang> copy the deb over, then right click with mouse
<kurokashiro> open with software install?
<bazhang> is that what it offers
<bazhang> if so, then yes
<kurokashiro> `open with software install` `open with "archive manager"` `extract here/to` `open with other application`
<bazhang> the first
<bazhang> installed? then plug in the ehternet cable, if not yet done
<kurokashiro> it opens up a window with an install button
<bazhang> install it
<kurokashiro> i clicked the install but it doesnt seem to do anything
<kurokashiro> there is a blue box that says "this software may contain non-free components."
<kurokashiro> after i click install
<kurokashiro> and nothing seems to happen
<bazhang> got an ethernet cable handy?
<kurokashiro> yes i have an ethernet cable
<bazhang> is it plugged into the xubuntu machine yet
<kurokashiro> not yet im moving the machine closer to the modem
<bazhang> ok, let us know when you have done so
<kurokashiro> im powering up the machine
<kurokashiro> the machine is turned on
<kurokashiro> when i open with software install
<bazhang> you did that already
<kurokashiro> there is a blue box saying "this software comes from a 3rd party and may contain non free components." then when i click install it changes to "this softwar emah contain non free components" and seemingly does nothing
<kurokashiro> the install button is still there
<knome> what if you press install again after the blue box?
<kurokashiro> yes
<kurokashiro> and it doesnt seem to do anything
<knome> okay
<kurokashiro> the first click of install changes the text on the blue box
<kurokashiro> the second click of install doesnt seem to do anything
<knome> so in that case, try opening a terminal in the directory where you have the file and running
<knome> dpkg -i filename.deb
<knome> (you can use tabcompletion, eg. type the first few letters of the filename and then press tab)
<kurokashiro> "requested operation requires superuser priv"
<kurokashiro> so put sudo at the start?
<knome> yeah
<kurokashiro> "dependency problems prevent configuration of r8168-dkms: r8168-dkms depends on dkms (>=2.1.0.0); however: package dkms is not installed."
<knome> ...this is the reason why you'd want to use apt-offline
<bazhang> sneakernet the appropriate dkms first , then that package
<knome> (note that dkms might have some dependencies that are not installed yet, so you might have to repeat the proces a few times)
<bazhang> I'm surprised dkms is not included by default
<knome> yeah, that's kind of weird, but....
<kurokashiro> dkms_2.2.0.3.orig.tar.gz
<kurokashiro> from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/dkms
<knome> please get the .deb
<kurokashiro> dkms_2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.5_all.deb
<kurokashiro> this one?
<knome> no, that's for 14.04
<knome> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/dkms/download
<knome> get it from one of the links there
<kurokashiro> i moved it to the desktop of the xubuntu machine
<knome> now run "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" with that
<bazhang> I hope he runs it from Desktop
<knome> well yes, again in the directory of the file...
<Unit193> You can actually now  `sudo apt install ./file.deb` and it'll resolve deps too.
<knome> Unit193, considering they are all satisfied...
<bazhang> no internet of any kind
<kurokashiro> i did that
<kurokashiro> now im running the other command
<knome> or more exactly satisfiable
<knome> kurokashiro, once you've ran the dkpg command for both of the packages, the driver is installed
<kurokashiro> it said dkms install completed
<knome> ok, now for the r8168 one
<kurokashiro> i did that one too
<kurokashiro> do i restart the computer now?
<knome> yep
<bazhang> got the cable attached?
<kurokashiro> yes
<knome> ideally, after reboot you should have connectivity
<bazhang> should work as is
<bazhang> but reboot to make sure
 * knome isn't sure how dkms works, so...
<knome> and yes, sometimes things doesn't work even if they should
<kurokashiro> ethernet still isnt working
<knome> after reboot?
<kurokashiro> yes
<kurokashiro> i dont know why this isnt working
<knome> Unit193, ideas?
<bazhang> kurokashiro, did you check what ifconfig -a says now, no need to paste here
<kurokashiro> i did `$ inxi -Fx` and for Network it says `Network: card: Realtek RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller` `driver: r8168 v: 8.041.00-NAPI port: b000 bus-ID: 0a:00.0` `IF: enp10s0 state: down mac: 30:8..etc`
<bazhang> please pastebin such a huge output in future
<bazhang> sudo ifup enp10s0
<bazhang> then sudo dhclient enp10s0
<kurokashiro> `unknown interface enp10s0`
<Unit193> knome: Not sure if you already checked logs or if the driver was in use.
<knome> no.
<bazhang> what does ifconfig -a show  kurokashiro eth0 or just that other, please just say which, dont repaste all that
<kurokashiro> it shows `enp10s0` and `lo`
<knome> Unit193, doesn't the inxi output above confirm it is?
<Unit193> The latter it does.
<knome> yup
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig enp10s0 hw ether 00:04:FE:11:22:38
<bazhang> the last bit we have to substitute
<kurokashiro> substitute with what?
<kurokashiro> `00:04:FE:11:22:38` with my `HWaddr`?
<bazhang> do ip link
<bazhang> the MAC address is what we want
<kurokashiro> link/ether 30:85:a9:93:89:7d
<bazhang> bingo
<bazhang> substitute that
<kurokashiro> i did the command
<bazhang> sudo ifconfig enp10s0 hw ether 30:85:a9:93:89:7d
<bazhang> that?
<kurokashiro> yes
<bazhang> is the cable attached
<kurokashiro> yes it is
<bazhang> try to use the internet
<kurokashiro> it still doesnt work
<kurokashiro> http://pastebin.com/pJBF1wqu
<kurokashiro> this is what ifconfig -a prints
<kurokashiro> now
<bazhang> sudo dhclient enp10s0
<bazhang> does that get you a lease
<kurokashiro> i did the command and it is still doing something
<bazhang> doing what
<kurokashiro> it just finished
<kurokashiro> it wasnt doing anything
<kurokashiro> it was just "stuck"
<bazhang> ping www.google.com
<kurokashiro> unknown host`
<bazhang> kurokashiro> i did the command and it is still doing something
<bazhang> what was the something
<kurokashiro> by something i meant it asked it for my password and then made an empty line and just stayed like that until it finished
<bazhang> what was the command you did
<kurokashiro> sudo dhclient enp10s0
<kurokashiro> i tried `/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-npm10s0` and it gives me an error
<kurokashiro> enp*
<kurokashiro> i got a you are now connected to enp10s0 but still cant connection to the internet through etherner
<kurokashiro> ethernet
<kurokashiro> im just going to reinstall windows and see if everything works fine on windows
<kurokashiro> to at least know if its something wrong with hardware or something
<jorkoden> hello
<xubuntu96d> hi
<xubuntu96d> thats all
<xubuntu96d> bye
<jorkoden> I just installed Xubuntu 16.04. I'm looking for a nice GUI IRC client. I installed the one recommended in the Software app: Polari
<jorkoden> But it's a bit underwhelming
<jorkoden> Any recommendations? Quassel?
<Tedd872> Anyone here?
<Tedd872> My Ricochet is not working. Always says Connection Pending with my contact.
<Tedd872> Is this because they need to be online at the same time?
<cfhowlett> ricoshet?
<woodefec> hi. What is the default xubuntu live user name and password. I cannot get back to session from suspend
<krytarik> woodefec: xubuntu / EMPTY
<woodefec> thanks krytarik
<woodefec> I tried that and it accepted this "combination" after like the 5th try, but it finally did
<xubuntu53w> Hello. I am having issues with my machine booting. Running xubuntu 16.04.1. Grub just isnt showing up. Been at this for a few hours and am completely stumped. Does anyone have any ideas? Here is a report from boot-repair. http://paste2.org/UjkOP6Y0
<xubuntu53w> sdb was cloned to sda via dd and then the partition was grown. It was working fine for a month after that.
<kurokashiro> quick question if i want to download "PlayonLinux" on a xubuntu machine would i download using the ubuntu instructions? or download the "all distributions package"
<kurokashiro> bazhang i got the ethernet working btw
<sun45261> hi guys
<sun45261> does anyone know how to invert the standard fn-key-function?
<sun45261> atm if I want to use the f1,...,f12 keys i have to hold down the fn-key
<Spass_> sun45261: Hello. Did you check your BIOS settings?
<sun45261> Spass_: hi, no not yet
<Spass_> I think that this option should be there.
<sun45261> Spass_: unfortunately i am using a macbook pro
<sun45261> _Spass: seems like there is no way of getting into the bios
<Spass_> Oh, sorry I don't have any experience with Macs.
<sun45261> nvm
<sun45261> may have found something
<sun45261> i'll give it a try
<sun45261> ty anyways
<xubuntu21w> Hi. I updated software today and now I keep getting Query Bench page appearing. What is it, and how do I get rid of it please?
<xubuntu67w> I have something called query bench that has appeared following a standard update. What is it and should I remove it please?
<knome> appeared where?
<xubuntu67w> on my screen as soon as I connect online
<xubuntu67w> If I close the window, it re-opens
<knome> google tells me there is a firefox addon by that name
<knome> maybe you'll want to disable that addon from firefox?
<xubuntu67w> ok thanks.
<xubuntu67w> Yes, that's done. Many thanks.
<xubuntu86w> why is there a bug in thunar that causes it to crash when a file is renamed?
<xubuntu86w> the bug is at least 2 years old
#xubuntu 2018-01-01
<xubuntu32i> I had to reinstall cause my stuff would disappear if i minimized. but anyway, i can't seem to get windows themes to work on here
<snowryyy[m]529> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) lezklzkke: GridCube akxwi-dave mcs_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<snowryyy[m]529> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) nwjczd: sary kvm2k fiet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<snowryyy[m]529> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) jzzmpia: sorinello K1rk jk^ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<snowryyy[m]529> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) ilxdsp: Zren hggdh K1rk ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<snowryyy[m]529> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) vaeznv: rud0lf linxon ruenoak ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)kllobyn: dkessel Israphel jk^ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)mplnj: GridCube d0137_ kvm2k ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)quccasp: Rhapsody_Girl kvm2k dreamon__ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)ljfwczv: gonyere Israphel wook_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)rupozvptr: vinzv Hund phunyguy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)esecorawk: thc202 linxon phunyguy ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<limbo408> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)zabmeczrym: mpmc fiet tsglove ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<brandon12> Does anyone have experience dealing with the "error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found." error following install? cannot boot from external USB, forced into grub-rescue and not able to locate normal.mod on any partitions.
<dreamon> hello. want to have mainscreen with taskbar on right screen (using mulitscreens on notebooks)
<dreamon> if I place external screen to right, notebook has taskbar control. but if I move external screen to left, taskbar is gone on left too
<well_laid_lawn> !msg ubottu !xrandr
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<well_laid_lawn> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ochosi> dreamon: with the latest panel release you can more easily control that. just set the "output" in the panel preferences dialog to "primary" and configure your laptop display in the display dialog as "primary", then the panel will always remain on your laptop
<ochosi> latest release is 4.12.2
<dreamon> I found out I can choose in panel prefs screen where panel have to be. Using Xubuntu 16.04 ..
<dreamon> using xrandr 1.5.0
<ochosi> yes, but if you only choose a specific output this may change with changing layouts
<ochosi> but anyway, it also works with more manual steps or rinse-and-repeat with the 4.12.1 panel
<dreamon> ochosi, which version?
<dreamon> I used arandr to create scripts to change different monitor profiles.
<dreamon> but whatever primary screen I use it didnt change anythin.
<ochosi> as i said, you need the xfce4-panel 4.12.2
<ochosi> that has support for primary
<ochosi> the previous versions didn't
<dreamon> Thanks 4.12.0 is here running. mybe next ubuntu release...
<ochosi> dreamon: yeah, should be part of the next LTS (18.04)
#xubuntu 2018-01-02
<cosm1c> w00t for 17.10! :D
<user2468> hello
<user2468> hi
<dreamon_> ochosi, I found solution.  xfconf-query -v -c xfce4-panel -p /panels/panel-0/output-name -s monitor-0 → I can move panel to wanted monitor. Works fine!
<ochosi> dreamon_: good to hear!
<beerstein> hi
<beerstein> i need help
<bazhang> hi
<beerstein> is a hp G5 255 Notebook, AMD E2-7110, RAM 4GB, HDD 500 GB
<beerstein> good for xubuntu?
<bazhang> yep
<beerstein> thanks
<bazhang> I use the full gnome3 with 2gig
<bazhang> that will fly with 4
<beerstein> im not worry for the ram but for my cpu
<beerstein> itz 1.8 ghz
<beerstein> 4 core
<bazhang> what uses did you plan for this
<beerstein> fro programming
<beerstein> for*
<beerstein> c++ and java
<bazhang> I use my 12 year plus thinkpad with all intel for video encoding
<bazhang> so that will not be an issue at all
<beerstein> thanks you have been very usefull thanks
<bazhang> lubuntu might make you seasick
<bazhang> it would be that fast on your rig
<beerstein> i do not like the look of lubuntu
<bazhang> then stick to xubuntu
<bazhang> the initial post I saw was you asking about lightweight
<beerstein> thanks
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu95d> Hello.  Anyone out there?
#xubuntu 2018-01-03
<Squark> Hello folks. I've been having an issue with Xubuntu and web videos. I've tried every solution I've been able to come across with no success. Basically, most streaming videos, no matter the browser I use, tend to go into some sort of skip loop. I checked the "Stats for nerds" and noticed that it drops frames when it's doing that. However, if I keep moving the mouse over the video, the playback doesn't skip. Any ideas?
<fudanshi> i cant even imagine what youre talking about
<Squark> I've had this issue before, though it was usually in Windows. This seems to be a new issue for me as I didn't have any problems playing streaming videos in 14.04. It's just annoying to watch a video freeze and the audio plays like a skipping record. "Mary had a li-li-li-li-li-little la-la-lamb."
<xubuntu59w> Hello. Do anybody experience issues with Daily Bionic on VirtualBox?
<cfhowlett> please discuss in #ubuntu+1 until it's actually released and supported here
<xubuntu46i> hello
<xubuntu46i> rusiia putin power)\
<bazhang> xubuntu46i, let us stay on topic here please
<xubuntu46i> ok guy
<xubuntu496> join
<knome> you are here.
#xubuntu 2018-01-04
<DeeKing> Hello?
<flocculant> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DeeKing> Audio plays through USB front ports, but not through line-out rear port on Gateway 838GM running Xubuntu 16.04 LTS any idea what's up?
<flocculant> deeking - check the mixer configuration, outputs etc > get to it from the vol icon in the panel
<DeeKing> Mixer reads no cards available for configuration.
<DeeKing> HDA Intel Realtek ALC880
<flocculant> not sure - not got much time either, hang about and see if someone else can help
<DeeKing> Thank you.
<flocculant> also - if no-one does show up, try in the ubuntu channel - this is unlikely to be a xubuntu issue, that channel is #ubuntu
<xubuntu71w> interesting
#xubuntu 2018-01-05
<nfsnobody> hi all. I updated my nvidia card drivers and my xubuntu 17.10 install is now failing to boot - normal boot just goes to a blank screen (even with nomodeset). I can however log into recovery with networking and get a root shell up
<nfsnobody> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<nfsnobody> I should note I attemped to uninstall nvidia drivers and reinstall 340/reinstall nouveau packages, to no effect
<xubuntu52i> ts
<rick_> ?
<knome> !
<good_cookies> hi. is it possible to install python3.6 on xubuntu 16.04? how?
<rick_> heed hlelp
<knome> rick_, ask the question...
<knome> good_cookies, if it's not in the repositories, the next easiest thing would be a PPA or if that doesn't work and you really need that version, you can build from the source...
<good_cookies> terminal says me scary things. like system will break when i trying to add PPA. is it ok to go with it?
<rick_>  language support not open
<knome> good_cookies, PPA's are always at your own risk - it's possible that it can break your system
<knome> good_cookies, you need to consider how much you need that version, how ready you are to fix potential issues with it
<flux242> yeah, installing official ubuntu kernel driver can also brick your computer
<good_cookies> can i have both versions of python then?
<knome> flux242, how "funny" - at least ubuntu developers are then doing their best to fix it - PPA maintainers likely not
<knome> good_cookies, if you build it from source, then yes with caveats
<knome> good_cookies, if you install from a PPA, nope
<good_cookies> what is the difference?
<flux242> ubuntu so called developers should not fuck up at this scale. Was there any other distro affected? No?
<knome> if you don't know, then i'd say only the PPA option is realistic for you
<knome> flux242, can you take this discussion elsewhere as it's not exactly xubuntu support?
<knome> flux242, also please remember this is a family friendly channel
<rick_> language support in xubuntu closed down
<knome> rick_, does not open - closed down - what does that mean?
<good_cookies> #join xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> good_cookies, 18.04 LTS is released on april, it has python 3.x
<knome> 3.6.x i mean
<rick_> Loading and directly closing
<knome> rick_, what happens if you run "gnome-language-selector" from the terminal without the quotes?
<rick_> ** (gnome-language-selector:3632): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-1duXL4BPjO: Connection refused Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/gnome-language-selector", line 22, in on_activate     options=options)   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/LanguageSelector/gtk/GtkLanguageSelector.py", line 202, in __init__     self.check_input_methods()   File "/usr/lib/pyth
<knome> that warning is "fine"
<knome> anything else?
<knome> i have to go though, others are likely able to help as well
<knome> good luck
<Yataga_> hi
<Yataga_> somebody here?
<Yataga_> hello ._:
<Valeyard1> hi
<Valeyard1> too late
<flocculant> usually is
<xubuntu93i> hi there
<flocculant> xubuntu93i: hi - got an issue?
<xubuntu93i> no. everything is fine. i'm installing xubuntu in a very old machine...
<flocculant> aah ok - just chatting is #xubuntu-offtopic if you want :)
<genii> So you're here just in case something happens?
<flocculant> not really - I just try and pick up the slack
<dax> excuse me sir, slack is down the hall and to the left, this is irc, home of people who don't like new things
<dax> :3
<JackFrost> Oh that explains why I'm here.
<flocculant> dax: bah - I've been slack for 50 odd years, I'll not shuffle down the corridor :D
#xubuntu 2018-01-06
<roses> my kernel is 4.13.0-21, when will a new one post spectre be released?
<flocculant> roses: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2018/01/ubuntu-updates-for-meltdown-spectre.html
<roses> 3 days in the dark
<flocculant> what?
<snafu_> Hello there. I'd like to report the download page at installation image testing website appears to have broken links (from manual browsing, looks like they're missing /artful after /xubuntu). Specifically, this one: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/385/builds/164207/downloads (others could be affected, but this one surely is)
<xiz> hi am install kde plasma on ubuntu. but getting this "56% [Waiting for headers]"
<xiz> even when my internet is working
<xiz> on the same machine
<xiz> anyone?
<xiz> it is stuck there
<well_laid_lawn> it is hard to see from here what the issue might be
<well_laid_lawn> try stopping it and restarting
<xiz> well_laid_lawn: then, will it re-download whatever has already been done?
<well_laid_lawn> shouldn't do
<xiz> Err:444 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 libqt5help5 amd64 5.6.1-2build1~~xenialoverlay1~1   Connection failed 56% [Waiting for headers]                            56% [Waiting for headers]                            56% [Waiting for headers] Err:445 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 python3-pyqt5 amd64 5.5.1+dfsg-3ubuntu5~xenialoverlay11~1   Connection failed 
<xiz> well_laid_lawn: tried stopping and starting it again
<xiz> 56% [Waiting for headers]                                          34.5 MB/s 4s 56% [Waiting for headers]                                                       56% [Waiting for headers] 56% [Waiting for headers]
<xiz> still stuck, well_laid_lawn
<xiz> what to do?
<well_laid_lawn> all I can suggest is waiting for a bit then trying again - or file a bug
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guest253> hi
<guest253> can I installl xubuntu in a usb pen with persistence? how much space will it take?
<well_laid_lawn> !persistant
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<well_laid_lawn> guest253:                          ↑
<guest253> thanks
<guest253> i cant find gparted in xubuntu
<guest253> mot there, just had to install it
<guest253> bye
<Maturion> hi, i'm running Xubuntu on my notebook. I recently installed Cinnamon. However, it seems like Cinnamon drains my battery like shit. I have like 6 hours with Xfce and only 90 minutes on Cinnamon. Is this normal?
#xubuntu 2018-01-07
<xixor> sup
<jisna-ideapad> Hi, Installing xubuntu now..Excited..
<Valeyard1> its cool, i like it very much
<qwip> Hey! Just installed xubuntu. How can I add workspace and switch to them?
<flocculant> qwip: settings - workspaces, you can use mousewheel on desktop to swictch if you see thatin window manager tweaks
<flocculant> also some kbd shortcuts - check out settings editor - xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts to see what they are
#xubuntu 2018-12-31
<DreadStorm> Good morning.
<diogenes_> good morning
<DreadStorm> I hate to be a pest, but I wonder if I can get a little configuration help?
<diogenes_> !ask | DreadStorm
<ubottu> DreadStorm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DreadStorm> Sorry. My question is about the programs menu ("whiskers menu"). I don't like the Windoze-style paned apps menu, and would like to know how to reconfigure it to look like the older, cascading style programs menu.
<diogenes_> DreadStorm, but there is the application menu already cascade mode
<diogenes_> just add it to the panel and remove whisker
<DreadStorm> Okay, I can see how to remove Whiskers. But how do I add the Applications Menu? (Total newbie on Linux.)
<DreadStorm> Found it.  Nevermind. :)
<DreadStorm> Thank you for your help.
<diogenes_> DreadStorm, you're welcome.
<diogenes_> though i can't see how the application menu is better than whisker? to me it's completely the opposite, to look for an app in the application menu is so much time consuming whereas in whisker just type 2 letter and there you have it.
<aradesh> hiya. i keep getting 'a system problem was detected' when i boot up. how do i find out what the problem is?
<bodiccea> Do you mean after you login ? Or during boot itself ?
<aradesh> after login
<aradesh> also i have two network symbols on the top bar on my screen. a bit random: https://i.imgur.com/BLHUKYZ.png
<aradesh> i wonder how that happened
<aradesh> the system problem message - its a pop up after login, and offers to cancel, or report the system problem, but if i just get rid of it, everything carries on as normal.
<bodiccea> Next time, try to report it, you will get details on what happened. Meantime, you may have a look in different logfiles, /var/log/syslog, etc... and your own .xsession-errors
<aradesh> tahnks
<aradesh> thanks*
<bodiccea> About the icons, it could be one is a "standalone" network plugin, the other could be part of a generic plugin. Right clicking on them could tell you  what they are
<aradesh> seems the right one is a 'status notifier plugin', whereas the other one gives me all the details about which networks are available, etc.
<aradesh> xfce4-statusnotifier-plugin
<bodiccea> Just remove one of them
<aradesh> done!
<jarnos> What happens to encrypted home, if you upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<faithinstrangers> is there a way to do tiling (like the macos app amethyst) without using an entirely different DE / WM?
<faithinstrangers> i like xfce but whenever i try to do xfce integration with awesome / i3 / xmonad i get lost
#xubuntu 2019-01-01
<aradesh> seems to be lightdm crashing that causes my system error message
<diogenes_> Happy New Year!
<gnrp> Yep, a happy new year to everyone! By now the whole world should have had a new year, right?
<Kumool> Except for some countries which still behave like the middle ages
<gnrp> hu? Of course not everyone follows the same calendar. Actually, the celebration of new year's at 1st of January is even pre-middle ages :)
<MrTulias> hi, happy new year
<MrTulias> the x server crashed in my xubuntu 18.04. I tried startx but didn't work... can I try something?
<diogenes_> MrTulias, crashes after what?
<MrTulias> i don't know exactly, i'd suspend and when return doesn't work nothing. I'd power off holding the button and don't work more (sorry my bad english)
<MrTulias> i'm make a copy to reinstall, but before i want to try somethig if i can
<diogenes_> MrTulias, i can be anything not necessarily xorg
<MrTulias> some of the messages when i tried startx sayed error of x server, i don't know
<diogenes_> it might fail of course if it's already running
<diogenes_> as i said there could be many problems
<diogenes_> try: sudo killall X
<diogenes_> then startx
<MrTulias> ok, i'll try it, thanks a lot
<xubuntu93i> hi, how can i use ma pci brod
<Kumool> gnrp: sorry didnt mean it that way, happy new year though! n.n
<gnrp> Kumool: I didn't intend to be offended ;)
<xubuntu77w> Does this software have a battery meter?
<diogenes_> xubuntu77w, what software?
#xubuntu 2019-01-02
<visone> Are there anyone who can  invite me to #xubuntu-es
<visone> anyone use systemback for a live self-made systems?
<visone> Howdi´
<Kumool> you can't join #xubuntu-es?
<Kumool> the hell
<Kumool> visone: it just forwards to #ubuntu-es
<Kumool> visone: you must be registered maybe
<visone> im´ registered, to join de channel is by invitacion
<visone> that´s why a asked
<Kumool> visone: pero si ya te veo que estas en #Ubuntu-es
<Kumool> visone: freenode -- | #xubuntu-es: #Ubuntu-es :Forwarding to another channel
<visone> si, pero an intentar entrar en xubuntu-es
<Kumool> visone: no existe #xubuntu-es, solo te redirige
<Kumool> :)
<visone> my bad
<Kumool> no necesitas invitacion
<Kumool> no problem
<Kumool> es mejor asi, considerando que esta vacio
<visone> xdddddd
<visone> a bit rusty
<Kumool> what do you mean?
<visone> oxidao
<Kumool> i know what rusty means
<visone> llevo bastante sin usar irssi
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> usa un GUI
<visone> y sin usar irc
<visone> que va
<visone> me cuesta, pero no tengo problemas
<Kumool> irssi es demasiado complicado, te digo que estas mejor en un GUI
<visone> no tanto, lo use durante mucho tiempo y sin problemas
<visone> solo que llevo tiempo sin usarlo, nada mas
<visone> he estado un par de años sin pc
<visone> bueno, mas de un par
<visone> xdddd
<visone> me quede por la 14.4
<visone> conoces systemback?
<MrTulias> hi, where can i put the files of devices configuration for xorg? i tried on /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and i crashed the x server
<diogenes_> MrTulias, what files?
<MrTulias> i want put a file to configure the mouse
<diogenes_>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<MrTulias> ok, thanks a lot
<diogenes_> yw
<MrTulias> sorry, on /etc/X11/ isn't a folder /xorg.conf.d
<xubuntu11w> Hello All.
<xubuntu11w> Can I ask a quick question please?
<xubuntu11w> I did upgrade from 14.04 recently. I was surprised how smooth it was.
<xubuntu11w> One question is how to connect to VPN. New Network Connections doesn't allow to select serificates and passwors.
<xubuntu11w> * New Network Connections does not allow to select certificate and password.
<xubuntu11w> ?
<diogenes_> xubuntu11w, try with a new user first
<xubuntu11w> Right now I'm trying just PPTP VPN but it's not working also.
<xubuntu11w> https://www.vpnbook.com/freevpn - could you test from your side please?
<diogenes_> xubuntu11w, i already stated my suggestion
<xubuntu25w> openvpn works in CLI.
<xubuntu25w> Now I just need to know how to do the same via network applet.
<xubuntu25w> New version looks simpler than the previous one in 14.04 and that is confusing me.
<xubuntu25w> network-manager-openvpn-gnome package was missed. It might be removed after upgrade.
#xubuntu 2019-01-03
<xubuntu61i> hello. how can I enable usb wlan as it was not available during install or reboot
<xubuntu51w> hello
<slickymasterWork> !hi | xubuntu51w
<ubottu> xubuntu51w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<visone> que tal¡
<xubuntu52i> hi
<visone> Kumool: que tal!
<Kumool> epa!
<Kumool> visone: no te veo en #ubuntu-es
<visone> ahora
<visone> estaba mu parao y sali
<visone> me piro
<xubuntu48d> So, I had to use windows to get here. Recieved upgrade yesterday for clock. The frame said it was a security upgrade. I had to reset clock after install and every reboot after. Shutdown computer for 8 hours then booted to Xub18.04 and all seemed well. Tried to enter password for user account and the screen went blank then returned about 5 seconds later back to the login screen. I assume it has something to do with the upgrade an
<xubuntu48d> try to) the system has been changed either by the time zone or the suspend settings. Is or has this problem shown up anywhere else?
<xubuntu48d>  Recieved upgrade yesterday for clock. The frame said it was a security upgrade. I had to reset clock after install and every reboot after. Shutdown computer for 8 hours then booted to Xub18.04 and all seemed well. Tried to enter password for user account and the screen went blank then returned about 5 seconds later back to the login screen.
<xubuntu48d> Any ideas?
<GridCube> xubuntu48d, do you know how to get to a tty?
<xubuntu48d> no
<GridCube> ok, when you are in login screen, press ctrl-alt-F1, you will go to a terminal, there you can type your username, hit enter, and type your password, while you type your password nothing shows up, this is a security measure, once you finish typing you password hit enter
<xubuntu48d> okay
<GridCube> you will be at tty1 when you do that, from the terminal you have to rename the files called .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, do this by typing "mv .ICEauthority .ICEauthority.old" and "mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old"
<GridCube> or whatever name you want, then press ctrl-alt-F7 to move to the graphical tty, where you should see the login
<GridCube> type your password and everything should be peachy
<xubuntu48d> Thank you GridCube. I will give that a shot.
<xubuntu40w> Hello, just tried renaming files, no success getting through login
<GridCube> mmmhm
<GridCube> but you could log in on  the tty right?
<xubuntu40w> yes
<GridCube> so your system is ok
<GridCube> theres something broken only on the X session
<diogenes_> xubuntu40w, create a new user
<diogenes_> and login as it
<xubuntu40w> yes, I am assuming my suspend settings have somehow been affected by the upgrade and since I cannot adjust the time I will forever log in to a suspend loop which brings me back to the login
<xubuntu40w> is there any way to reset the power settings through tty, this may bump it back into sync
<xubuntu40w> so, how do I analyze the x session to discover the problem?
<GridCube> reseting those files should have done it
<GridCube> so i dont really know
<GridCube> maybe run an update from a tty
<GridCube> like sudo apt update and the sudo apt upgrade
<xubuntu40w> Okay, that may work. The screen goes black after I enter the passsword, then reappears as a fresh login screen. I was thinking my "suspend" settings may be affected by the time sync?
<xubuntu40w> Thank you gridcube, will try that
<xubuntu40w> ttyl
<cousteau> Can somebody confirm this bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xcursor-themes/+bug/1789704  (Xubuntu 18.04)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1789704 in xcursor-themes (Ubuntu) "Whiteglass right_ptr pointer points incorrectly" [Undecided,New]
<cousteau> or point me to whoever I should ask?
<cousteau> it is really annoying, and in some applications such as Gnumeric it can be a problem
<brainwash> cousteau: maybe ask in #xorg
<cousteau> ok thanks!
<visone> que tal¡
<xubuntu62w> Hello, xbuntu 18.04/win1o dual boot on 64bit system. Got security update related to time zone (file:tz.....) installed and reboot. TZ switched to UTC. Corrected and reboot. Still not corrected. SHut down for night. Boot this morning and login goes black screen then returns with fresh login. Followed Gcubes suggestion to remove ICEauthority and Xauthority. Did not work. Then went tty and tried updte. All repository keys failed no 
<cousteau> brainwash, welp, they did point me to the right place to complain :)
<cousteau> xubuntu89w, so you can't log in?
<xubuntu89w> help, found in bash history I used sudo clean and lost my repository. How would that affect the login loop I ge with a black screen?
<xubuntu89w> Is there hope for recovery?
<cousteau> does   find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER"   return something?
<cousteau> (what does `clean` do?  I don't seem to find that command)
#xubuntu 2019-01-04
<cousteau> ah, you mean sudo apt clean... I think that's not bad; it just deletes the packages you downloaded, but does not uninstall them; just deletes the "installers"
<xubuntu89w> Home User only returns bash: root
<xubuntu89w> I am working off the installer system
<xubuntu89w> Can't login, get black screen the fresh login, a loop
<cousteau> can you login on the tty?
<cousteau> Ctrl-Alt-F1
<xubuntu89w> tried renaming ICEauthority and Xauthority but still get same result.
<cousteau> I'll get that as a yes
<cousteau> maybe this command will give you insight about possible sudo-related messes:
<xubuntu89w> cannot login tty on installation system, tried and does not recognize username
<cousteau> find "$HOME" \! -user "$USER"
<cousteau> ah...
<cousteau> oh so you're on a live CD or something?
<xubuntu89w> i would have to reboot the pc to get back to using my user domain
<xubuntu89w> yes
<xubuntu89w> Found it is easier to move around the directory finding files
<cousteau> ok so just replace "$HOME" and "$USER" with the appropriate values
<xubuntu89w> I am on a live cd but I have xubuntu dual boot with win10 on HD. I am using CD to troubleshoot
<cousteau> `ls -l` on a partition of an installed OS still shows the owner as specified in the installed OS, not a different one from the live CD, right?  (not sure about this)
<cousteau> anyway.  If it does, I guess you can still use `find` to find which files in your home directory are not owned by yourself
<xubuntu89w> correct ls -l came back with HD cirectory
<cousteau> then I guess you can do something like   find /media/the_partition_where_linux_is_installed/home/subuntu89w \! -user xubuntu89w
<cousteau> and that'll show you the files that a misuse of sudo might have disowned
<cousteau> (typically .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, but I'm not sure if there are more)
<xubuntu89w> find /media/xubuntu/0c84150b-710a-4867-a5c7-2065378a3ab8/g81220/ \! -user g81221 [returned] find: ‘g81221’ is not the name of a known user
<cousteau> damn
<xubuntu89w> I ahve bash history
<cousteau> is [drive]/g81221 the right path?  doesn't it have /home in it?  (separate /home partition, I guess?)
<cousteau> anyway, do   ls -l /media/xubuntu/0c84150b-710a-4867-a5c7-2065378a3ab8/g81220/   to figure out the user name
<cousteau> or at least its numeric ID
<cousteau> and use that numeric ID instead of the user name
<xubuntu89w> on HD g81221 is the username
<xubuntu89w> org81220
<cousteau> (obviously, your live OS can't translate a numeric user ID to the name of the installed OS or vice versa; I didn't think of it)
<cousteau> so if you do   ls -l /media/xubuntu/0c84150b-710a-4867-a5c7-2065378a3ab8/g81220/   you'll get something like
<cousteau> drwxrwxrwx 1 1234 5678 0 jan 1 10:10 Some_file.txt
<cousteau> where 1234 is the numeric ID of the owner, and 5678 is the numeric ID of the group
<xubuntu89w> yes, a list of the directory
<cousteau> with that you can figure out the numeric ID of user g81220
<cousteau> so you can use that number instead of "g81220"
<cousteau> because your live OS doesn't know who's this "g81220"; it only sees files with numeric owner IDs
<cousteau> (I bet it'll be 1000)
<xubuntu89w> okay, looking at list I get this for each item in directory "drwxr-xr-x 2 1002 1002 4096 Dec 31 11:58  Desktop"
<xubuntu89w> is the 1002 1002 4096 what you are saying?
<cousteau> so the owner is 1002
<xubuntu89w> okay
<cousteau> and the group is 1002 as well (makes sense)
<cousteau> so instead of   -user g81220   try with   -user 1002
<cousteau> (4096 is the size, I think)
<xubuntu89w> okay, got two .key files that came up
<cousteau> I have no idea what those are
<xubuntu89w> winehq.key, Release.key
<cousteau> but you can see who they belong to if you do    find /media/xubuntu/0c84150b-710a-4867-a5c7-2065378a3ab8/g81220/ \! -user 1002 -exec ls -l {} +
<xubuntu89w> putting filename in {}?
<cousteau> hm, .key files seem to be something related to installed packages https://askubuntu.com/questions/993599/is-it-safe-to-remove-release-key-file and thus not a problem
<cousteau> xubuntu89w, no, just {}
<cousteau> that command means "find all files in <directory> whose owner is not 1002 and then execute `ls -l {}` substituting {} with the list of files"
<cousteau> (the + at the end is important)
<xubuntu89w> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 3122 Mar 28  2017 /media/xubuntu/0c84150b-710a-4867-a5c7-2065378a3ab8/g81220/Release.key
<xubuntu89w> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 3220 Dec 19 14:07 /media/xubuntu/0c84150b-710a-4867-a5c7-2065378a3ab8/g81220/winehq.key
<xubuntu89w> this is the return
<cousteau> well, if those are the only two files I don't think that should cause any trouble
<cousteau> https://askubuntu.com/questions/993599/is-it-safe-to-remove-release-key-file suggests those files can be deleted, anyway
<xubuntu89w> I recognized the winehq when it showed up installing winehq. The Release.key I really don't know when it came aboard
<cousteau> but anyway, I don't know how else to fix the problem, sorry :(
<cousteau> ...maybe try booting with an older kernel
<xubuntu89w> The restarting X by reanming the two files is and old trick I read about last year. GridCube borught that one up. I reember it worked for some but not others.
<xubuntu89w> I looked for the upgrade that started with TZ but didn't find.
<cousteau> I've seen that happen a lot; it's what happens when you use `sudo` with something related with the graphic environment when you shouldn't
<xubuntu89w>  That was labeled a security update with ! added
<cousteau> the .Xauthority thing I mean
<xubuntu89w> right
<cousteau> can you login on the tty on your computer, or have you not tried that?
<xubuntu89w> I am still thinking it has somethign to do with the upgrade.
<xubuntu89w>  I can try again
<xubuntu89w> stan by
<cousteau> (just if you've tried; I know it'll make you reboot and that's annoying)
<cousteau> you could use a phone or something for IRC while playing with the PC
<xubuntu89w> nogo on login unless you know how to get the live cd login and pwd
<xubuntu89w> don't have a phone to use
<cousteau> ah no, I meant on the installed OS, not on the live CD
<xubuntu89w> yes, can login when on system
<xubuntu89w> just don't have internet capablility
<xubuntu89w> stuck with getting commands , writing them down, logging off, testing command, and logging off then back on LIVE to find further solutions
<xubuntu89w> PITA
<cousteau> well, if you can log in on the tty, that means your user hasn't died.  You could try running `startx` from there and see if that works (opens a session for your user) or if it throws an error (which you could write down)
<cousteau> you can install irssi as a command-line IRC client, and links2 or elinks or w3m as command-line web browsers
<xubuntu89w> I'll try anything, just recently completed a clean install and goteverything up and running. Another PITA, Had planned on creating IMAGE this weekend., Now this
<cousteau> have tty1 for irssi, tty2 for the browser, and tty3 for commands
<cousteau> anyway, gotta go; the command I'd suggest you to try from the tty is   startx   (without sudo) and write down any error message you may get
<cousteau> alternatively, it's possible that dmesg gives you more info on what could go wrong
<cousteau> also, if you don't find help here, consider trying ##linux
<cousteau> (I don't think your problem is xubuntu-specific)
<xubuntu89w> Thanks Much
<cousteau> you're welcome! :)
<xubuntu89w> Okay, I'll put it on aboard somewher when or if I find a solution
<xubuntu89w> Have good night
<cousteau> (and remember, you can use IRC and Internet from tty if you install irssi or one of the browsers I suggested)
<cousteau> (also gdm for a mouse pointer on the tty, which works for some applications)
<cousteau> sorry, gpm, not gdm
<xubuntu89w> I'll lookup tty commands so I can have those up and running
<xubuntu89w> not familiar with the process
<cousteau> `sudo apt install irssi` for installing irssi
<cousteau> TL;DR: (1) Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go to tty1, (or F2-F6 for tty2 to tty6), (2) login, (3) sudo apt install irssi   to install irssi (for example), (4) startx   to start an X session with your user, (5) Ctrl-Alt-F7 (or F8 etc) to go to the first (or second etc) graphical session
<cousteau> ok, time to sleep, bye!  Good luck :)
<terminalator> What could have caused for my machine to not shutdown completely?
<terminalator> Fans keep spinning and power indicator led blinking
<n-iCe> hi
<visone> howdy
<xhamster62> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<xhamster62> installing xubuntu sd card :D (hdd is dead)
<diogenes_> nice :)
<gnrp> xhamster62: Just be careful with logs
<xhamster62> Does my ip address appear
<xhamster62> good evening everyone
<xhamster62> good evening everyone
<Kumool> Are SD cards tolerable?
<Kumool> I'd imagine everything would be slower
<pleia2> they are, and as a data point, all the raspberry pis run their OS off of SD cards
<pleia2> biggest problem is that the read/writes life span is more limited than traditional harddrives, hence gnrp's warning about logs (and other things that do a lot of writes)
<Kumool> isnt it like 10trillion writes or something now?
<pleia2> something like that :) just something to be aware of if you use rando SD card that came with your camera 8 years ago, or a cheap one
<pleia2> I use the SanDisk ones in my RP
<Kumool> sandisk are supposedly the best but after writing just once, it went bust
<Kumool> (mine did), it was ebay bought though, so could be that
<Kumool> anyway, good day yall
<Gen86> Hey dunno if this really is a support type of question but you see I saved an old core2duo iMac from being recycled because hey free computer i could maybe try linux on. At the moment I'm trying xubuntu obviously because I saw it takes less system power since this is old. Anyway, I tried getting drivers for the old video card in this thing but the ones on the site say it isn't supported by whatever new thing this
<Gen86> version of xubuntu this has. Am I only going to be able to use the default graphics drivers
<Gen86> I mean it does work
<Gen86> but I'm seeing if I can get it any better
<Gen86> if it helps it's an old ati radeon 2400xt
<Gen86> Also just seeing what other kind of optimizations I can do
<Gen86> ?
<brainwash> no other driver supports your gpu
<genii> pre-AMD Radeons just use the xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver
<Gen86> alright no biggie just was curious
<Gen86> There anything else I could do to get the most out of this
<Gen86> I mean I'm not that familiar with macs to be honest
<Gen86> i was just saving a perfectly good old system from destruction
<Gen86> Mac people can be so wasteful
<brainwash> switching to a cheap SSD would give the most performance gain
<Gen86> Even if it's just small tweaking because I didn't know of a setting
<Gen86> I would have to look up how to even open this thing
<Gen86> it's one of those that has everything shoved into the monitor
<brainwash> maybe turning off the builtin compositor will have a positive effect (xfce settings > window manager tweaks)
<Gen86> but SSD I was thinking of getting for my main compy that's still using windows 7, but stuff like this is helping me transition to possibly having to go to linux
<Gen86> but hmm let me look at that
<brainwash> however, what is the use case?
<Gen86> you mean what am i going to use it for? honestly I have no idea right now it's messing with linux
<Gen86> lol
<brainwash> web browsing is pretty heavy nowadays
<Gen86> but for a normal use? I may use it as maybe a server or something eventually
<Gen86> well one thing that's lessened my load on web browsing is just blocking the ads
<Gen86> that along gets rid of a signifigant portion of where the performance screws up
<brainwash> firefox and chrome can be very demanding
<genii> It's possible some of the earlier fglrx drivers might work, but it would be hit or miss
<brainwash> and that's something you cannot fix with "tweaking"
<Gen86> I think this has like 4 gigs of ram which is alright
<Gen86> but yeah just exploring my options here seeing what can be done
<Gen86> im not trying to run crysis on it
<Gen86> (or whatever the joke is now)
<brainwash> watching a stream on twitch.tv I guess :D
<Gen86> my old main machine is better though it's old too
<Gen86> 2500k, 8 gig (wanna possibly go to 16) and a 770 nvidia card
<Gen86> but i just use 7
<Gen86> on that
<brainwash> that's a beast compared to the apple device
<Gen86> it was free so im not complaining
<Gen86> help the world have less waste
<Gen86> :)
<Gen86> ive played with linux virtual machines on it and i think a livecd or 2
<Gen86> but yeah here got xubuntu and el cap osx
<Gen86> Macs are weird
<genii> heh, yes
<Gen86> but yeah it's for improving my linux experience, i mean i had some but not on a daily basis
<Gen86> eventually i have to move from win7 but 10 is so... so bad
<Gen86> my god how bad
<Gen86> so this is really the only option ive seen recently more improvements done on the games area
<Gen86> Valve Proton
<ubone> would xubuntu 1804 fit in 6.5GB /
<diogenes_> nope
<ubone> is it a swap file?
<diogenes_> ?
<ubone> i wonder what's taking the space
<visone> howdy
#xubuntu 2019-01-05
<ubone> i got the 1804 i386 , i have a pae working pentium but it needs forcepae, except the live iso never allows me to input it like the usual, any workaround?
<xubuntu18w> Hello
<xubuntu83w> Wanted to thank GridCube and Cousteau for pointing me in the right direction. FYI through several searches and lots of scanning and restarts, This sight is green checked with the most plausible answer. Both of you were right on track. https://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop.  Thanks again.
<GridCube> :d
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu18w> I need help changing a password on my laptop
<ddoobb> Since xubuntu unlike ubuntu does not come with the Disks utility, how can I see what kind of filesystem is there on a removable drive (NTFS, EXT, etc). Also, formatting it seems to be not possible?
<guiverc> ddoobb, you could always add `gnome-disk-utility` to xubuntu, or use `gparted` (would be my choice!). `fdisk -l /dev/sdax` will display some info; but I've added so much software to my xubuntu I can't recall what was default sorry.`
<ddoobb> thanks guiverc
<brainwash> ddoobb: gparted is available when you boot the live session, but it is not installed by default
<ddoobb> Yeah I had to install it
<Soid> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<Soid> Hi friend. I'm browsing in search of solving a problem with xubuntu 18.04 me prodias help.
<diogenes_> !ask | Soid
<ubottu> Soid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Soid> <ubottu> ok sorry I'm new this is
<diogenes_> ubottu, is not a human being, it is a robot
<Soid> I want to know how to solve that ubuntu 18.04 takes me to 100% the processor and just turn it on
<Soid> and you are human?
<diogenes_> Soid, i.m still not sure who am i
<diogenes_> in any case
<diogenes_> have you just installed xubuntu?
<diogenes_> or ubuntu?
<Soid> If a couple of days ago install xubuntu 18.04 64bit on a laptop of 1.40gh of 64bit CPU and 2GB of RAM
<Soid> I use XUBUNTU since its version 12. I was fascinated by 14 and from 16 I used 64bit.
<diogenes_> Soid, have you updated it?
<Soid> Yes
<diogenes_> Soid, so your cpu is always 100%? or when you do something?
<Soid> The processor consumption is the one that has me wrong. the strange thing is that it runs well does not put me the lapton leta or anything. and it consumes 20% of memory
<Soid> Since the ignition is 100% triggered and never varies. the laptop feels the fan pressed
<diogenes_> Soid, make a screenshot of settings > session and startup > application autostart
<diogenes_> and share here
<Soid> Excuse my ignorance but how to share photos around here
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<diogenes_> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<diogenes_> you make a screenshot using the prtscr and it will give you the option to upload to imgur
<diogenes_> so it will upload and you gonna get a link
<diogenes_> that is the link you have to share
<Soid> ok I already do what happens is that I'm chatting with a different machine to the problems but I have the problem at my side
<Soid> https://i.imgur.com/ox12nqUl.png
<diogenes_> Soid, ach i don't understand Spanish :(
<diogenes_> you gonna have better chances here
<diogenes_> !es | Soid
<ubottu> Soid: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EnotProgrammist> Soid, what's the problem?
<Soid> https://i.imgur.com/6uPijspl.png
<diogenes_> EnotProgrammist, here is his problem: <Soid> I want to know how to solve that ubuntu 18.04 takes me to 100% the processor and just turn it on
<Soid> And I am using google translator to be able to communicate because I do not understand English
<EnotProgrammist> Soid: OMG
<Soid> It's Xubuntu
<EnotProgrammist> Said: Okay. So you want to know if Xubuntu gives you access to the full potential of the processor?
<EnotProgrammist> Soid*
<Soid> EnotProgrammist how do I find out ??
<Soid> I have access to the root
<EnotProgrammist> Soid: dunno
<EnotProgrammist> Soid: maybe you can see any logs
<visone> howdy
<Soid> hello visone
<Soid> EnotProgrammist I also had this problem with xubuntu 16.04 of 64 bit and the solution was to increase the ram from 1GB to 2GB
<Alexander> Hi
<Guest88667> Hello
<Guest88667> Hi
<jarnos> did 'sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop' on 16.04 and it failed. I guess the only option is clean install.
<brainwash> and the option to check why it failed, and then try to fix that
<jarnos> brainwash, maybe, sudo dpkg --configure -a failed. When the upgrade failed, some dpkg other command remained in background, but didn't seem to do anything.
<jarnos> Maybe I pressed some wrong button on stupid macbook keyboard, when the upgrader asked about some custom config file.
<jarnos> Someone else's installation failed at the same phase: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2399802
<jarnos> 'sudo apt-get -f install' helped unlike suggested 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jarnos> probably some other configuration files are not well, as the upgrader newer asked me about them before failing.
#xubuntu 2019-01-06
<dallasflatline> really enjoying my xubuntu installed on a ThinkPad X230
<xubuntu63w> hello, i am on xubuntu 14.04 . Can i upgrade to 18.04 without formatting?
<brainwash> you can try
<nikolam> Hi, I have Thunar (file manager) freezing in 18.04 LTS. (64bit) . Seeming simple operation like opening folders in a new tab freezes Thunar that does not responds to clicks anymore
<Soid> hello
<Soid> Hello help me xubuntu 18 64bit since I turn on I consumed 100% of cpu
<Soid> http://imgur.com/WMksB0hl.png
#xubuntu 2019-12-30
<neonzz> I am new to xubuntu but not linux any adice for this repo?
<diogenes_> repo?
<neonzz> A favour of linux unless your american then distro
<neonzz> flavour man myspelling this morning :/
<diogenes_> neonzz, what is the original question?
<neonzz> I am new to xubuntu but not new to linux is there any advice on a dual booting with windows and general best practice for this version of linux
<diogenes_> neonzz, no problems with dual boot and the distro is all setup and ready to run right after the installation.
<neonzz> Awesome :D
<Robo2020> Hey, I'm having an issue where I can't edit GRUB's configuration.
<diogenes_> Robo2020, what you trying to do
<Robo2020> I want to set it up, so that GRUB doesn't appear. I have only Xubuntu 18.04 installed. There are 3 entries whenever I boot.
<Robo2020> I forgot the names of the entries, though.
<Robo2020> I tried changing the timeout to 1 second, and it didn't make any difference.
<diogenes_> Robo2020, cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link
<Robo2020> https://termbin.com/sj5f
<diogenes_> Robo2020, replace GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden with GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<diogenes_> and below GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 add GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<diogenes_> save, close and run: sudo update grub
<Robo2020> ok, updated, reboot now?
<diogenes_>  cat /etc/default/grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> share the link
<diogenes_> share
<Robo2020> https://termbin.com/el55
<diogenes_> looks good, reboot.
<Robo2020> Nope. I still get GRUB 2.02. The last entry is "System Setup" that takes me to a menu, where I can press F-keys to enter BIOS or choose boot devices. It's a HP laptop.
<Robo2020> I think that last entry is the problem.
<Robo2020> I looked in the BIOS and didn't find any interesting options.
<diogenes_> Robo2020, why you need to go to system setup? what is the first entry?
<Robo2020> First entry is: Ubuntu.
<Robo2020> Second: Ubuntu recovery.
<Robo2020> Third: System Setup
<diogenes_> Robo2020, sudo apt install grub-customizer
<Robo2020> did that just now
<diogenes_> in the menu open it and look through the options.
<diogenes_> there is something like hide the menu ...
<diogenes_> don't forget to save changes
<Robo2020> yeah, don't look for other operating systems? maybe that
<diogenes_> that too
<diogenes_> i forgot the options, it's been awhile since i last used it.
<Robo2020> yeah, that's okay, i'll try rebooting
<Robo2020> Nopes. What does "Install to MBR..." do?
<diogenes_> it installs the bootcode to mbr section of the hdd.
<diogenes_> don't do that if you don't know what you do.
<Robo2020> Okay.
<Robo2020> I'll remove the System Setup entry and reboot.
<Robo2020> I have no idea what's wrong with it.
<Robo2020> lol
<Robo2020> It's like the config file doesn't work.
<Robo2020> Has been like this ever since I installed linux.
<Robo2020> Only ever used Ubuntu, though.
<nuevoxubuntuamd> hola
<nuevoxubuntuamd> buenas tardes
#xubuntu 2019-12-31
<frad> 19.10 64 bits here. Im looking for an alarm clock to play the alarm every 15 minutes. What guis or commands there are?
<Alabalistic> cron
<Alabalistic> my friend
<JackFrost> cron indeed, 'at' can be useful, and there's xfce4-timer-plugin.
<Alabalistic> he left :)
<JackFrost> I know.
<Alabalistic> happy new year
<Alabalistic> Jack
<JackFrost> Heh, happy new year, once it's here. :)
<xubuntu16w> Good Evening
<xubuntu16w> Greetings Soukk
<xubuntu16w> Ever wanted to know in a script what distribution you were running?
<xubuntu16w> Type    lsb_release -i -s
<xubuntu16w> To get all the info type  lsb_release -a
<xubuntu16w> To find out just the  version of the 'C' complier
<xubuntu16w> Type in  gcc --version | cut --fields=4 --delimiter=" " -z -
<xubuntu16w> lsb_release -aNo LSB modules are available.Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:	Ubuntu 19.04Release:	19.04Codename:	disco
<xubuntu16w> Sleep well. Good night.
<xubuntu11w> I have a question as to which is the better version of ubunto to install ..
<Alabalistic> xubuntu11w, what are your needs and expectation
<xubuntu11w> I am just living at home .. just want to get the hell out of windows.. and .. I do like video and picture stuff .. and audio stuff .. but .. also .. do a lot of time on facebook ...and .. want to have three computers on my home network... or 4 .. and want to be able to network them all easily together..
<xubuntu11w> not business or .. server type stuff .. just wanting to be able to flow info in my home network
<Alabalistic> I find Kubuntu Plasma the best for me, I do need to do some access control, groups and right ajustemnts, from time to time
<xubuntu11w> eventually may catch up with the rest of the world and have a few other things like cell phones and tablets also link in .. but .. on the bottom of new technology .. and the reason I waited so long to go completely Ubuntu... wanted to be in a place that was so much more then redhat .. and the like of the early years.. as I have been around a long
<xubuntu11w> time... via the old windows 3.11 era
<Alabalistic> other option is Linux Mint, they have great irc support community.
<xubuntu11w> I think the one I loaded the other day was the 19 something ... just picked on that was suposedly the newest?
<Alabalistic> Endless OS have easy to use Tablet like desktop its a nice option for elderly, with separate youtube and facebook app
<xubuntu11w> ok.. like I said ... the one I loaded the other day... suposedly with 5 years of .. updates?
<Alabalistic> just be carefull with NTFS disk partitions, Linux reads it but is not very good in writing on them, use only ext4 file systems, and NFS fore share
<xubuntu11w> in other words.. is the first one I loaded .. going to be a good base .. and should I keep installing it
<xubuntu11w> I only used ssd hard drives that I am ready to completely redo
<Alabalistic> between Linux boxes, if you need some Win compat then enable samba share
<xubuntu11w> I am deleting all my windows content .. except saving my pictures and documents and videos
<xubuntu11w> on other hard drives completely
<Alabalistic> another thing, put your / and /home in deferent partitions, so you can nuke and pave as many Linux distros you want, and all your files and settings will be there
<xubuntu11w> all of this is helpful in the future .. the question I still have is .. is the one I downloaded and have the disk to use to install .. the right one to keep installing?
<Alabalistic> you mind Linux Mint 19
<Alabalistic> or
<xubuntu11w> or?
<Alabalistic> which distro have you downloaded
<xubuntu11w> hell .. I do not know .. wait a minute
<xubuntu11w> tell me where do I find that out?
<Alabalistic> lets start from the beggining. https://linuxmint.com/download.php you need the 64bit Cinnemon edition
<Alabalistic> for begginer is great choice
<Alabalistic> are you on a linux machine at the moment or on a windows
<xubuntu11w> I am on the latest .. suposedly .. version of Ubuntu
<xubuntu11w> and do not know the difference between ubuntu and linuxmint
<Alabalistic> its diferent Desktop Env and some small settings
<xubuntu11w> basically .. on linux systems .. I am being thrown into it like I was when the internet was just starting on winows
<Alabalistic> I do not understand
<xubuntu11w> there is a huge learning curve on linux systems versus windows.. and just want to put the best safest version of it all .. and .. in the past .. have watched ubuntu grow to what it is ... but ... am I in the right direction for use and security with ubuntu .. or .. is the linux mint ... going to be the way I should go .. and why .. and if I get the
<xubuntu11w> linux mint .. and install it on my next comp.. will it comunicate with the ubuntu I have installed on this one?
<Alabalistic> Yes they are basicly the same
<xubuntu11w> all of the comps have quad processors
<Alabalistic> diferent is the name of some programs, and defaults, but Linux Mint is a child of ubuntu
<xubuntu11w> ok.. a better child ..?
<Alabalistic> you need to impliment your umask, users and permissions by our self if you want security
<Alabalistic> no its a diferent child
<Alabalistic> just the desktop is diferent
<xubuntu11w> and like I said .. in the future .. I do love doing videos and picture enhancement stuff... and ... I am going to be learning a big curve ... and have no clue.. and this moment .. where to umask users and permissions .. but .. live way out in the country .. and am not concerned with anyone tapping into my wifi
<Alabalistic> some of the ubuntu kids are, Kubuntu, xubuntu, Linux Mint, Ubuntu Mate, EndlessOS, ElementaryOS etc
<Alabalistic> I use virtualbox with windows 7 for photoshop and Itunes
<Alabalistic> I can work 100MB file in photoshop like a charm
<xubuntu11w> so.. if you are saying they are basically the same .. I guess my choice of Ubuntu has been based on the user friendly part of it being so much better then the past ... and ... I need user friendly .. till I learn more...
<xubuntu11w> and .. I do not want any parts of windows anywhere to deal with
<xubuntu11w> and have no clue what virtual box even is
<Alabalistic> I will send you a free book from Linux Professional Institute,
<xubuntu11w> these questions are because I know just enough to get my ass in trouble
<Alabalistic> just read it and you will learn everything you need to know
<Alabalistic> cop this in your terminal
<Alabalistic> wormhole receive 42-aftermath-wallet
<xubuntu11w> I need .. more info .. need info .. and thank you .. cause I am reprogramming my entire communication with the world..
<xubuntu11w> and have no clue where to cop that into my terminal .. that is how ignorant I am at this moment
<Alabalistic> https://www.tuxcademy.org/media/
<Alabalistic> there is the website
<Alabalistic> in media you will find manuals, in clear friendly way
<xubuntu11w> but thank you .. very much ... I will continue to expand my knowledge.. you have been very kind
<Alabalistic> free of charge
<Alabalistic> virtual box is a program, you install it and when you open it you can install diferent OS into your OS, you alocate CPU cores and RAM to your machine
<Alabalistic> its free, all you need is OS iso files and you can experiment
<Alabalistic> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<xubuntu11w> thank you again... more info ... I am thirsty for more info
<Alabalistic> you can still use all your windows safly behind linux
<xubuntu11w> not going to happen .. want no part of windows
<Alabalistic> in virtual box you can cut your guest OS from internet, and use it only when you need something specific, like update iPhone music
<xubuntu11w> not into all the extra stuff yet.. only have a flip phone .. at this point .. mostly want to have a powerful home network
<xubuntu11w> but so very saving all your info in my bookmarks ... so thankful
<Alabalistic> there is so many options and posability
<Alabalistic> have a nice year
<xubuntu11w> you too.. do you have any ideas on which linux versions of grahic and photo enhancement type programs to install?
<xubuntu97w> Greetings, is there anybody here who wants to give me a hand with fixing my issues?
<xubuntu97w> totally linux related
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: Totally depends on what the issues are, and what my skill level is .
<xubuntu97w> Well to begin with I have a Dual Boot Windows 10 and Xubuntu 18.04, Windows 10 is still on the hard drive but will not load at boot manager and it goes straight to xubuntu. Problem is I cannot upload any programs either. I keep throwing error codes suck as dpkg related errors amongst other codes.
<xubuntu97w> ''Device         Start       End   Sectors  Size Type/dev/sda1       2048    534527    532480  260M EFI System/dev/sda2     534528    567295     32768   16M Microsoft reserved/dev/sda3     567296 778664861 778097566  371G Microsoft basic data/dev/sda4  974753792 976760831   2007040  980M Windows recovery environment/dev/sda5  778665984 974753791
<xubuntu97w> 196087808 93,5G Linux filesystem''
<xubuntu97w> for instance all partitions show on the hard drive.
<xubuntu97w> I've went into the EFI manager and changed the boot order but it only boots from BIOS straight to Xubuntu
<xubuntu97w> I also believe I did something with nls where I set up watch to relay a stupid message every second and I cannot locate where I made the change in order to turn it off. Which appears in the error messages.
<xubuntu97w> I think I was using either nano, bash.sh or something of that nature. I've spent the entire day just trying different links I've found online. Now, I am exhausted and frustrated because it appears as though I am further destroying my computer.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: Sorry; can not help with Win10 booting.
<xubuntu97w> well I want to know about how to fix linux before this disappears too
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: That I can address. Pastebin the outputs of terminal commands' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade '.
<xubuntu97w> ok
<xubuntu97w> it's currently going through its thing. Update worked fine, it's upgrade that throws all the code
<xubuntu97w> https://pastebin.com/2u3ESa9y
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: looking ^.
<xubuntu97w> Okay, Thank you
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: "Not updating LILO" - Huh ? what shows ' dpkg -l grub-pc ' ? What distro and release are we working with?
<genii> Heh, LILO
<xubuntu97w> Im using Xubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beav er
<xubuntu97w> Beaver
<xubuntu97w> rick@Workstation-Odin:~$ uname -r5.0.0-37-generic
<xubuntu97w> I mean if you look closely there is a lot of throw codes
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: All those ^ in respect to a malformed config file; some where.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<xubuntu97w> I'm super confused. How do I locate and delete these files
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.37.95 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<xubuntu97w> or should we say packages?
<xubuntu97w> I need some professional help
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: Been soooo long since I looked at LILO. But the place to start is getting rid of it and getting grub installed.
<xubuntu97w> I already tried to install grub
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: What procedure did you do to install grub?
<xubuntu97w> I dont recall. I've used tons of material online.
<xubuntu97w> im redoing it right now and let's see how it works
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: Let'stry and re-install grub:show us ' sudo fdisk -lu ' in a paste bin.
<xubuntu97w> installing grab-customizer command is giving me the same error codes as the upgrade command
<xubuntu97w> https://pastebin.com/r2pwDqi2
<xubuntu97w> Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: If you are going off on some wild tangent, not much I can do to help :( There are procedures to follow to get grub installed - and NOT 3rd party stuff.
<xubuntu97w> okay, well i'm lost with what commands are third party.
<xubuntu97w> I'm just trying to fix it
<xubuntu97w> ill try again later
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: "grub-customizer; yannubuntu/boot-repair" are 3rd party for instance.
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: And we are trying to help. IF you will follow instruction.
<xubuntu97w> please give me instructions
<Bashing-om> xubuntu97w: I am awaiting 'sudo fdisk -lu' so we know the target to install grub to :)
#xubuntu 2020-01-01
<monigotedemierco> My dogs Happy New Years :)
<Robert82> Is there a way to fix a bug with Adwaita icons in Xubuntu 19.10?
<tomreyn> yes
<Robert82> Which one?
<tomreyn> file a bug report, provide a patch
<Robert82> ah, isn't it fixed yet... okay then :)
<tomreyn> i couldn't tell, you weren't specific
<Robert82> I meant this: https://imgur.com/a/skwn9yQ ; half of icons just aren't shown at all
<Robert82> Same problem appears in official 19.10 *.iso... alas
<diogenes_> Robert82, it's not a bug, the theme is broken on your system, otherwise it's working.
<Robert82> I installed xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso on the USB and booted it. The same problem appeared in the live image.
<diogenes_> Robert82, verify the iso.
<Robert82> Just checked -- the iso is completely OK.
<Robert82> I have an idea... I'll try to check if the problem appears on the onworks site...
<Robert82> what a pity... there is only 18.04
<tomreyn> Robert82: you could compare to this: https://distrotest.net/Xubuntu
<diogenes_> Robert82,ops you were right it's broken on the iso.
<Robert82> yeah yeah I've just googled this site :)
<diogenes_> tomreyn, i just did that and it's indeed broken.
<Robert82> oh, it is broken and there as well :(
<diogenes_> Robert82, you've got tiger sight :)
<Robert82> :)  I just loved Adwaita so much
<diogenes_> you can try adwaita from xfce.look.org
<Robert82> Thank you :)
<diogenes_> did it work?
<Robert82> I haven't tried it yet, but I'm going to... later :)
<Robert82> There are so many of them
<diogenes_> Robert82, remove the current one first.
<Robert82> How to do that?
<diogenes_> sudo apt remove adwaita-icon-theme
<diogenes_> you can even try to re-install it and see if it fixes the issue.
<Robert82> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4PnTQ6fJNz/
<Robert82> reinstalled it, but it didn't fix the problem
<diogenes_> ok then remove and try the one from the web.
<Robert82> I cannot remove it because it tries to uninstall 107 packages-dependencies... on the xfce-look.org I didn't find the original Adwaita icon theme, there are lots of them... I'll try to give up instead and choose another icon theme. :D
<Robert82> I'll try asking another question instead. Is it possible to make sounds work? Appearance > Settings > Enable sounds / Enable input feedback sounds
<Robert82> I've seen them in the system, but haven't figured out how to actually enable them. They are literally enabled but don't work.
<diogenes_> Robert82, http://dpaste.com/1DW7V5R
<Robert82> Thank you, I'll try
<jarnos> Does someone know what has changed from 18.04 to 19.10 to make this difference: 'xscreensaver-command -lock' does not wait for the lock to finish before exiting in 19.10.
<brainwash> jarnos: the xscreensaver version changed
<brainwash> 5.36 -> 5.42
<jarnos> brainwash, ok, made a bug report Bug 1858027
<ubottu> bug 1858027 in xscreensaver (Ubuntu) "xscreensaver-command -lock finishes before desktop is invisible" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858027
#xubuntu 2020-01-02
<Dr_Shulgin> hey guys
<Dr_Shulgin> Could someone PM me and check if OTR works?
<rossenburg> hi, anytime i install nvidia graphics drivers, after reboot the screen freezes and all i see is color splashed all over, after 3secs it will just go and nothing else will pop up, just black screen tho the monitor will be on....anyhelp or suggestions?
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: A driver conflict? What shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<rossenburg> sorry i got disconnected Bashing-om, can you resend your reply?
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: "Bashing-om> rossenburg: A driver conflict? What shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?"
<rossenburg> rossenburg@rossentech:~$ ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia '  dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia : command not found
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: IF you can not boot to a terminaL:
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset| rossenburg
<ubottu> rossenburg: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rossenburg> okay, was using ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS..the issue is i was seeing screen flikering anytime i move the mouse pointer and some kind of blur text...but it doesnt come when i add nomodeset in the grub config...that was solved by then  found another solution that i was to create a file and name if xorg.config at /etc/X11/ ..and insert section "device" blah
<rossenburg> blah ..that one too worked..but looks like that wasnt my problem..my problem is to be able to install a graphic driver in other to play a certain game so i switched to xubuntu and same things are happening
<rossenburg> i remember i used to play this game on the same laptop and it was working fine..it wasnt warning me about graphics issue
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Let's see what we are working with; ' sudo lshw -C display '.
<rossenburg>  *-display                        description: VGA compatible controller       product: G86M [GeForce 8400M GS]       vendor: NVIDIA Corporation       physical id: 0       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0       version: a1       width: 64 bits       clock: 33MHz       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom
<rossenburg> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0       resources: irq:27 memory:ce000000-ceffffff memory:d0000000-dfffffff memory:cc000000-cdffffff ioport:2000(size=128) memory:c0000-dffff
<Bashing-om> !paste | rossenburg
<ubottu> rossenburg: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rossenburg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jwhd23VWfB/
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-driver-340 bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-driver-340 does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-340 bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-340 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-340): NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.107. In component restricted, is optional. Version 340.107-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 (bionic), package size 50715 kB, installed size 267277 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf)
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: 340 version ^^ driver needed, that is in the repo, How have you attempted to install the driver ?
<rossenburg> Additional drivers option alaways tells me to download nvidia-340, if i download it and install it...i will be asked to reboot, if i reboot it will just show Xunbuntu bootloader but in a very big text font than normal, then after it loads the screen will just be splashed with "colors", i dunno some sort of lines or something like a frozen system
<rossenburg> after some secs it will just disappear and i will be seeing blank screen tho the monitor is on..but no logo page will appear, nothing
<rossenburg> i intentionally left it for more than 3hrs and it was still the same :(
<rossenburg> login*
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Humm ... let's see what the GPU mandager relates: pastebin ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' .
<rossenburg> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<rossenburg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mqNgdN7GTc/
<rossenburg> did i missed reply please? the system started flickering again so i had to restart
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: No missed messages. I had expected that notebook to also have Intel graphics, How about we clean the system up and try once more to insyall a driver ?
<rossenburg> sure! anything that will make things work, im in
<rossenburg> right now the screen is flickering so im following https://askubuntu.com/questions/1062031/screen-flickering-in-ubuntu-18-04-1-lts
<rossenburg> it works for me
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: 1st up is ' dkms status ' . (dynamic kernel mode setting) . is it currently available ?
<rossenburg> no, im being asked to download some files
<rossenburg> should i proceed?
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: NAw .. when we install the nvidia driver, dkms will be picked up (should) as a dependency. What have you for nvidia in the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d directory ?
<rossenburg> 10-amdgpu.conf,10-quirks.conf, 10-radeon.conf, 40-libinput.conf, 51-synaptics-quirks.conf, 70-synaptics.conf,70-wacom.conf
<rossenburg> theres no nvdia config file in there, the only files in there is what i just typed
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Good -now /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? Any nvidia files there?
<rossenburg> theres no folder named xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Again good - no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.deither ?
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Again good - no /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d either ?
<rossenburg> yes no xorg.conf.d too
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Hokay -let's see what happens // make sure secure boot is disabled in bios // run: ' sudo apt --purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall '. IF no errors reported, reboot to see the effect.
<rossenburg> ok done with the downloading, Bashing-om, about to restart but incase the same prob pops up..can i run sudo apt-get purge nvidia-* ?
<rossenburg> dpkg: error: version '-' has bad syntax: revision number is emptydpkg: error: version '-' has bad syntax: revision number is emptymeans anything? in the installation of nvidia
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Well, can not be good.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-hwe-18.04 bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic-hwe-18.04 (source: linux-meta-hwe): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.37.95 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Pastebin' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<rossenburg> Bashing-om, same problem ..i uninstalled nvidia, and its back to normal
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: "bad syntax: revision number is emptydpkg:" Never been here befor but we need to find out why.
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: What shows 'sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' ?
<rossenburg> sudo apt -f install https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8BRDpJ7jdG/
<rossenburg> sudo dpkg -C give nothing, kind of command excuted
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Humm: "libcuda1-340" : pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<rossenburg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PXd4nBk7PJ/
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Beats me why it did not purge. See: ' apt show libcuda1-340'. Maybe consider removing it manually ?
<rossenburg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M3yXHpy6Hr/
<rossenburg> looks like its still on it somehow \0/
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Uh huh. I do not know why it would remain. Kerenls fully installed ? pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '.
<rossenburg> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YJ9HnrdRWw/
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: "binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu" - you doing cross compilations ?
<rossenburg> have no idea
<Bashing-om> rossenburg: Maybe this is the source of the issues ? Those with the greater experience can advise the better. See: apt show binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu // We can consider removing this also.
<rossenburg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Rossenburg> Graphic conflicts whenever i install nvidia-340..after restart the pc get stacked at a colored splashed screen..any help?
<tomreyn> come to #ubuntu in case you can't get help here in time
<tomreyn> (this is probably not xubuntu specific)
#xubuntu 2020-01-03
<Rossenburg> Bashing-om, problem still unsolved..any suggestions so far?, after reading couples of articles i can see the problem is drivers conflict
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Remind me of what we are working :)
<Rossenburg> just installed Nvidia-340 from Software & Updates, but havent restarted pc cause the same thing may happen... dpkg -l | grep nvidia gives me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NcjJ2PFTWK/
<Rossenburg> we were working on solving my pc getting stucked at colored splashed screen and turns back to blank screen whiles monitor is on after anything i install nvidia drivers
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: looking ^ .
<Rossenburg> the pc works completely fine with the default nouvea graphics, but any time i try to update the graphics to nvidia in other to run certain programs and games, it get stuck after reboot
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-settings bionic
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 390.77-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 922 kB, installed size 3149 kB
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: ^^ what release is this ?
<Rossenburg> it came along with the nvidia-340 installation, when i type nvidia-settings in terminal it gives certain error, i think maybe because i have reboot, the drivers installation is still incomplete
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: I am concerned that "418.56-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1" installed - so again what release is this ?
<Rossenburg> nvidia-settings gives https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ny3r262kBx/
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: UN-Good "Failed to execute child process “/usr/bin/prime-supported”"
<Rossenburg> Xubuntu 18.04
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Humm..Pastebin a new ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nHyHHqzYpk/ Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: And what are you "developing" that you have binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu and linux-libc-dev:amd64 installed ?
<Rossenburg94> that wasnt installed manually, i dont think i was the one who installed
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: Let's see what is going to happen IF removed ' sudo apt -s remove --purge binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu '. The '-s' is simulate.
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/83MDN5KNtM/
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: That appears to be the culprit. Ready to live dangerously ?
<Rossenburg94> lmao, yeah ready! :D
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: Going to wreck havoc with the programming environmnet - If you do find you need a tool can always be reinstalled. we deal with binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu, and then linux-libc-dev:amd64.
<Rossenburg94> okay
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: Run 'sudo apt remove --purge binutils-x86-64-linux-gnu '.
<Rossenburg94> executed, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jbzp6Y6Y9H/
<Rossenburg94> got rid of nvidia-340 too i guess
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: looking.
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: So far so good -who wudda thunk it ?OK now ' sudo apt remove --purge linux-libc-dev:amd64'. Then we look at Nvidia.
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cWcpyzwnTG/
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: Looks good too. OK what have we Nvidia wise ? ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ; lsmod | grep nvidia'.
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QRZ3VCwgQW/
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: Humm ..and lsmod ?
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bnj4CnB7B6/
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: "nouveau              1871872  3" so we know that nvidia never did build/load. We make sure nvidia is purged:' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia* ' then look again at ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia '. Small steps will get there :)
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QhZRtrv3Ts/ (sudo apt remove --purge nvidia*)
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2BBP6Jcs6W/
<Rossenburg94> :)
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: ' sudo apt remove libcuda1-340 '.
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VfmxqdHGC5/
<Rossenburg94>  dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia shows nothing now, looks like everything "nvidia" is removed :)
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg94: Bite the bullet for this surgical strike; We now run ' sudo apt --purge autoremove ' as the package manager suggestes. fingers crossed and reboot !
<Rossenburg94> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3qNvqqkprg/
<Rossenburg94> rebooting
<Rossenburg> rebooted Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Great -good to see you ! now let's try' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' Where you know that secure boot is not enabled !
<Rossenburg> theres xorg.config.d/ folder at /etc/X11/ , will that cause a mess or it should be removed
<Rossenburg> i added it personally to help prevent the screen flickering and glitches
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: remove it -
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf ?
<Rossenburg> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.config.d/2-intel.conf will only remove the file in there, how can i remove de whole folder
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: You do not want to remove the whole folder.
<Rossenburg> sorry i mean /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf not available
<Rossenburg> no 10-nvidia.conf file
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Hey ! I checked and YES that directory does not exist on my system. sudo rm -r /etc/X11/xorg.config.d .
<Rossenburg> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf is removed
<Rossenburg> the whole folder /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d is gone now
<Rossenburg> TY
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Anything else nvidia in /etc/X11/xorg.config.d ?
<Rossenburg> no :)
<Rossenburg> should i go on with sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ?
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Yup :)..fingers again crossed. I expect now that the install will install a ton !
<Rossenburg> executed! , in progress :D
<Rossenburg> completed Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Rossenburg: Reboot and let's see that you come up on nvidia :D
<Rossenburg> :D  brb
<xubuntu21w> Off topic. Has anyone tried Minux?
<xubuntu21w> Of all things it dosen't see the = equal key or the + plus key?
<xubuntu21w> Got a workaround using putty ssh and telnet into it. = & scrollback works.
<jarnos> I have a usability problem: When I fling up or down using touchpad, and after releasing my fingers press some modifier key, the fling command may change. How can you disable that?
<jarnos> For example, if I have the compositor enabled in Windows Manager Tweaks, and I press (maybe unintionally) alt key, the system will zoom UI.
<jarnos> This is also annoying when using Chromium when you press ctrl after flinging.
<Sasha2> Hi
#xubuntu 2020-01-04
<max12345> hey all, the automatic dist upgrade notification just popped up again... it doesn't work, is that a known issue, where would I file that as a bug?
<max12345> just the regular https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs ? because I think there may be a good chance it's working on pure ubuntu.
<tomreyn> !bug | max12345: you need to file bugs against the 'source package'.
<ubottu> max12345: you need to file bugs against the 'source package'.: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<JackFrost> Curious, from which version to which version?  What does /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades say?
<max12345> wow, another clever site that identifies by username and not email
<max12345> (launchpad) ah well...
<tomreyn> you mean the one where it says "Please type your email:" on the login screen?
<JackFrost> Though the link is launchpad.net/~tomreyn
<tomreyn> ?
<max12345> no usernames have to be unique on launchpad
<max12345> because it's 1999 and we can't handle having two people identifying as "max"
<JackFrost> tomreyn: You login via your email, but your username is still without the TLD, he seems to want the TLD included so you can have tom@somewhereweird.com as your identifier.
<tomreyn> i see. well, uanchpad isn't too young, and SSO is complex, i never had to set one up thankfully and thus won't comment on how it should be done.
<tomreyn> *launchpad
<JackFrost> I'm glad we get proper usernames.
<tomreyn> and that we don't get spammed since our e-mail addresses are not as easily harvested as on other sites.
<JackFrost> Meh, if you contribute to Debian your email gets archived in so many emails and 3rd party list viewers it doesn't matter. :3
<max12345> anyway, I filed the bug but now launchpad says it timed out
<max12345> so is the bug report saved or do I have to resubmit it?
<tomreyn> on modern web browsers you'll just reload the pag and it'll re-submit
<max12345> yep, that times out again.
<tomreyn> :-/ there's #launchpad then
<max12345> hm.
<max12345> worth a shot I suppose
<tomreyn> you can also start web developer extensions and get a copy of what you submitted that way
<tomreyn> or maybe go back in the browser, copy you input, save it to a file, reaload the bug submission form, copy -> paste  it there and submit again
<tomreyn> were you using "ubuntu-bug" though?
<max12345> yep
<tomreyn> is there a unique id on the url, yet?
<max12345> there is an error id for the timeout yes
<max12345> I think that's in the url
<max12345> ah no it's different but there is something that could be an id in the url
<tomreyn> an "oops"?
<tomreyn> i mean, what's the url parameter name?
<tomreyn> you don't need to share the value
<max12345> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug/ ...and then an id
<tomreyn> ah ok so it's not created, yet, just debug data was uploaded
<max12345> ah ok now it gave me a proper error
<max12345> ok...
<max12345> now it's timing out again...
<max12345> yay done.
<max12345> thanks
<max12345> let's hope it helps...
<tomreyn> do you have SHELL=/bin/fish set system wide or just for your user?
<max12345> I actually don't know
<tomreyn> i'm surprised "DpkgHistoryLog.txt" and "DpkgTerminalLog.txt" came back empty
<tomreyn> generally you'll get a better chance of support when a release is not very close to end of life
<max12345> hm we'll see. If I have to I will just file it again...
<tomreyn> i think your best way forward is to upgrade soon, then see whether it's still present
<max12345> I mean the upgrade doesn't work so I'll have to wipe the system again?
<tomreyn> how does the upgrade not work?
<tomreyn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<max12345> I tried to use update-manager -d and it just said everything is up to date
<max12345> there was a distupgrade command iirc? let me see what that says...
<max12345> ... literally nothing. 0 upgraded, 0 not upgraded.
<xubuntu57w> Hi there guys. I want to rebind scroll click and right click in my mouse to keyboard keys, but can't find a simple app to do that. Any ideas?
<xubuntu57w> It is for a Flash game that I play.
<max12345> tomreyn: ah, trying to do it with update-manager and clicking upgrade says it can't find a value for SHELL in /etc/shells
<Kumool> xubuntu57w: theres a way, let me see if I can find the command
<Kumool> its a default one by xorg
<Kumool> xubuntu57w: xinput --set-button-map
<Kumool> you will need to remap the entire device
<xubuntu57w> I feel kinda lost. What am I supposed to do from there on?
<Kumool> xubuntu57w: xinput list --long to see everything
<xubuntu57w> Find my device's id?
<Kumool> yes
<xubuntu57w> I found it, it is named Bluetooth Mouse, which is the Microsoft BT mouse that I have.
<Kumool> :)
<Kumool> I can only point you in the direction, I have not done it, so
<xubuntu57w> ID is 18, I assume it is static, right?
 * Kumool shrugs
<Kumool> if it isn't you can make a script in xinit that can run the rebinding command each time you start the PC
<Kumool> or there's probably a configuration file somewhere
<xubuntu57w> Hmm, I'd settle with something executable that would last for that session. Even better, to only work while X app window is selected or smt, but that's more complicated.
<Kumool> not necessarily
<Kumool> you just make a wrapper
<Kumool> runapp.sh is actually    rebinding.sh;app;unbind.sh
<Kumool> and launch the app using runapp.sh
<Kumool> mm its a flashgame...
<Kumool> well, you can set a profile just for that game, open chromium with another profile
<Kumool> its what I do with firefox for private sessions
<Kumool> and netflix, because running widedevine will crash my computer
<xubuntu57w> I use Flash Projector.
<xubuntu57w> It's way lighter compared to Firefox.
<Kumool> ah
<Kumool> maybe I'll give it a go
<Kumool> (
<Kumool> I wont)
<xubuntu57w> So I'll just need xinit to revind the keys, right?
<Kumool> no
<Kumool> just xinput
<Kumool> just make a wrapper around flash projector and rebind when you start it
<Kumool> it would be nice to only bind to the app, but :S
<Kumool> that's beyond me
<xubuntu57w> Oh man, I'm confused on how do to it exactly.
<xubuntu57w> I can only find info about swapping buttons.
<xubuntu60w> Hi
<xubuntu60w> I have installed xubuntu-desktop on raspberry pi
<xubuntu60w> what command should I run to boot the GUI
<diogenes_> startxfce4
<JackFrost> For best results, in my ~/.xinitrc I have: export DESKTOP_SESSION=xubuntu\nexport XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=xubuntu\n. /etc/X11/Xsession\nstartxfce4
<xubuntu60w> I don't see startxfce4 in my system
<xubuntu60w> I have installed xubuntu-desktop
<xubuntu60w> also Xorg
<JackFrost> xubuntu-desktop depends on xfce4-session, which provides that.
#xubuntu 2020-01-05
<Kumool> xubuntu60w: why you do that?
<Kumool> xubuntu60w: use raspbian
<Kumool> seriously, finding stuff for arm is harder than x86
<Kumool> alpine is more suited for embedded
<Kumool> ubuntu is not good for anything embedded
<xubuntu57w> hi, I was wondering was there a reason why intel-media-va-driver was not suggested to be installed when my system has a i7-1065G7 processor?
<Mead> what driver did suggest instead?
<xubuntu57w> it gave me i965-va-driver
<xubuntu57w> actually, I don't remember making a selection, it was just done
<xubuntu57w> so maybe there's an issue with the detection during installation
<xubuntu57w> also is it safe to assumed that LIBVA_DRIVER_NAME=iHD would have been exported if xubuntu had installed the correct driver?
<nando5> Hello whats the diference between xubu, lubu, kubu and ubun?
<Bashing-om> nando5: Just the desktop environment and installed applications, The kernel is the same.
<nando5> ok thanks, some are more light its for installing on my chromebook
<scottsen> Likely zero to do with xubuntu but I'm brand new to linux from the Windows world and... this is where I found myself.  but feel free to redirect me (or even point somewhere for me to go help fix it myself).
<scottsen> my basic question is "how do I get the latest version of neovim?"
<scottsen> "sudo apt install neovim" thinks 0.2.2 is plenty of version, but latest stable is 0.4.3, which... I'm not super sure how to install.
<scottsen> How does apt know where to find the proper version to install?
<well_laid_lawn> scottsen:  which version of xubuntu are you on ?
<well_laid_lawn> and have you updated the repo ?
<well_laid_lawn> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<well_laid_lawn> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<scottsen> I'm not even smart enough to know how to find the current version.  I think i installed the latest LTE
<scottsen> thanks will check out the repositories link
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<well_laid_lawn> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<scottsen> thx!
<well_laid_lawn> you know about using a terminal ?
<scottsen> ya, I actually have strong vim skills, and have used enough bash to get around
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<scottsen> it kind of like... "i used to know unix... in 1995"
<scottsen> being old is not for the weak :-P
<well_laid_lawn> it's like riding a bike - no one forgets how to fall off ;)
<scottsen> lol
<scottsen> I have to say -- and I guess this IS the appropriate room.  I'm blown away.  I have been life long Windows.  I worked there. A long time.
<scottsen> xubuntu was just... random choice of first linux variant
<scottsen> I haven't booted back to Windows since.
<scottsen> It.  Is.  Amazing.
<well_laid_lawn> it looks good in blue
<scottsen> I am so used to "well, can you do...this weird thing...?" and the answer was always "no.  this is windows".   Here... I keep going --- wait, what?  you can just "do that!?"
<scottsen> as a geezer it was the first time I "got" the open source movement.
<well_laid_lawn> nothing is forced on you
<well_laid_lawn> I'm heading towards 52 this year
<scottsen> that's geezer too, but... you were older enough to have been hardcore.
<scottsen> if you have been coding your whole life that is :)
<well_laid_lawn> I started in 2010
<scottsen> that's awesome.  you are just a better human than me :)
<well_laid_lawn> just have more free time I guess
<scottsen> Anybody know my "next step" if I want to look on why this is Version 0.2..2-3 ?
<scottsen> scottsen@asteroid:/etc/apt $ apt show neovim
<scottsen> Package: neovim
<scottsen> Version: 0.2.2-3
<scottsen> Priority: extra
<scottsen> Section: universe/editors
<scottsen> ...
<well_laid_lawn> it all depends on the version of the os you are using
<well_laid_lawn> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<scottsen> 18.04.3 LTS
<scottsen> is this a "you need to add a custom entry to sources.list" situation... where *everyone* would want that, even though there are new stable versions of neovim?
<well_laid_lawn> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use neovim...
<scottsen> perfect!  you got me there
<scottsen>  >>     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:neovim-ppa/stable
<scottsen> thank you good sir
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<well_laid_lawn> you are doing well for someone relativly new to the linux world
<scottsen> well, a cheat with a tiny bit of raspberry pi futzing
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<scottsen> but that was also just ssh pure console
<scottsen> and ... writing a single python program usually.  using it as your primary desktop is a whole other thing
<well_laid_lawn> a new daily driver os needs more attention
<well_laid_lawn> at the beginning
<scottsen> ya well, I'm done with msft.   my console started getting ads.  (powershell).  I'm done.,
<well_laid_lawn> yrp
<well_laid_lawn> or  yep
<bleb> can you tell xubuntu to use only a portion of the screen, to compensate for tv overscan?
<bleb> like the software thinks it has a 1080x1920, but i want it to only use a 950x1850 rectangle
<bleb> for purposes of positioning panels, maximizing windows, and fullscreen programs
<rud0lf> i think you can with xrandr
<rud0lf> you can get more help about it in ##linux, it's not ubuntu specific problem
